# OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread



## flacaltenn (Sep 26, 2018)

*As we've done in the past for elections and hearings, there will ONE OFFICIAL thread for comments, opinions, updates on tomorrow's hearing in the Senate Judiciary Committee.. After closing, moving, or merging over 200 threads these past 5 days on the topic -- we're out of patience. Other threads will be closed. Repeat violators will be warned. 

This thread will be OPENED by 10AM tomorrow morning. Maybe earlier. All threads between now and then will be merged and placed in the "Senate Judiciary Peanut Gallery" thread --- which will CLOSE when this thread opens. Use that one now -- if you can't wait. 

DO NOT POST other threads on this until Friday. And those MAY still be subject to merge and warnings if folks are STILL not complying with using existing open threads on the topic. 
*


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 26, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Wow! Whats the chances of a lawyer knowing another lawyer?  Yeah thats kind of suspicious.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 26, 2018)

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Did she report this “rape” to police?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

You tell me if any of this sounds believable...

For starters, Julie Swetnick is three years older than Brett Kavanaugh and was in college already when she was supposedly attending all of these "rape parties" with the 15 year old Kavanaugh!  Do any of you gals who went away to college remember going back to ANY parties thrown by 15 year old kids?  Yeah, college girls LOVE to hang out with high school guys!  

But here's the hardest thing to buy.  Supposedly Julie keeps going to these Brett Kavanaugh "rape parties"...ten in all...even though she's much older than he is...and EVERY TIME SHE GOES SOME CHICK GETS RAPED?  Then eventually...OMG...Julie gets raped!!!  Yeah...THAT sounds plausible!  Because as we all know...college girls LOVE hanging out at high school "rape parties"!

Are you kidding me?  Is this the best that the Democrats could come up with?  Seriously?  That's some pathetic shit!


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 27, 2018)

bump..  will open by 10AM tomorrow..


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

There is no way in the world that this Swetnick is showing up to testify to anything...she'd get taken apart!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> You tell me if any of this sounds believable...
> 
> For starters, Julie Swetnick is three years older than Brett Kavanaugh and was in college already when she was supposedly attending all of these "rape parties" with the 15 year old Kavanaugh!  Do any of you gals who went away to college remember going back to ANY parties thrown by 15 year old kids?  Yeah, college girls LOVE to hang out with high school guys!
> 
> ...



Even high school girls don't like hanging out with high school boys.

Yeah that is really stupid......keep witnessing others getting raped and keep coming back until she does too. SMH


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If your confident she’s telling the truth, as you stated above, then when do you suppose she will be arrested?

Because, if she is telling the truth, she failed to report, as an adult, more than 20 individual cases of child rape. Which, by the way, is a crime in and of itself. 

And, maybe even worse is that her attorney, an officer of the court and a mandatory reporter, has also failed to file a police report. even though he has a sworn affidavit from a witness to more than 20 individual cases of child rape. 

Tsk, tsk 

And at the same time, her only thing implicating the Judge is that she thinks he was there?

Oh, and we are to take the word of someone who has confessed to witnessing more than 20 child rapes, and turned a blind eye on each?

I would hate to be her. I would hate to be her attorney, or her friends that she unwittingly associated with child rape.  

But most of all, I’d hate to be the party that put her up to this. 

Remember, there is no statute of limitations in that State for rape. 

Damn, there might be a Red Wave after all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Because it never happened?  DUH!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me if any of this sounds believable...
> ...



They aren't even from high schools that socially interacted together!  Nobody from Kavanaugh's high school seems to know who Julie Swetnick IS!  Yet she keeps showing up at their parties...over and over?  

The more you look at this allegation the more holes it has in it!  

Ms. Swetnick seems to have money issues.  It might be time to look into whether she's been financially "compensated" in any strange ways lately!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



She better get a ton of cash, an adult failing to report child rape (and she failed a minimum of 20 times in her confession) in a State without a Statute of Limitations on rape, is in serious deep shit!


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > No doubt republicans will try to destroy her life too.  The confirmation MUST be delayed.
> ...


What a tangled web we weave,
when first we practice to deceive.

How I wish I could drill her myself!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm laughing reading this stuff.

Kavanaugh will say what he has to say today and then they'll vote.

Doy


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We've seen most of the actual "evidence" now. All the hearings will be is a circus.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Exactly, it's all innuendo and passing recollections.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



She has to show now. The question is will she get through the questioning without having a breakdown.


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 27, 2018)

Is this the one who was made up by 4chan?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Death Angel said:


>


Men and women kept molestation by Catholic priests secret for over 30 years .......it is quite common to keep sexual assault a secret

Bill Cosby went to jail for it


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


You lose


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Then THIS WOMAN needs to be prosecuted. What she DIDNT DO is a CRIME


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is exactly what they said. Now since you are so concerned about rapist getting taken care of. Shouldn't you be calling for Bill Clinton to be investigated?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I agree. Number one I wouldn't have been at that party to begin with. My parents would never allow that.

Number two: If I had been at that party and some boy raped a girl I would have told my parents all about it.

I agree. Its BS of the first order.

No kid I ever knew could keep their mouth shut about anything. Then or now.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

Today's NEW ACCUSER....


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

The DESPARATION is REALLY SETTING IN!!!

*All 10 Judiciary Committee Democrats Demand Trump Withdraw Brett Kavanaugh’s Nomination*
*Breitbart ^ *

All ten Democrats on the Senate Judiciary Committee signed a letter Wednesday demanding that President Donald Trump withdraw the nomination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh to the U.S. Supreme Court.

Citing “multiple allegations of sexual assault” — those of Christine Blasey Ford (Kavanaugh groping at high school party), Deborah Ramirez (Kavanaugh exposing himself at college party), and Julie Swetnick (Kavanaugh present at gang rapes in high school) — all of which Kavanaugh denies, and none of which has been corroborated — Democrats asked Trump to “immediately direct an FBI investigation or withdraw this nomination.”

NBC News ✔ @NBCNews All 10 Democratic members of Senate Judiciary Cmte. call for President Trump to "immediately withdraw" Kavanaugh nomination, or direct the FBI to re-open its background investigation and "thoroughly examine the multiple allegations of sexual assault." 12:23 PM - Sep 26, 2018 1,569 1,009 people are talking about this

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


> The DESPARATION is REALLY SETTING IN!!!
> 
> *All 10 Judiciary Committee Democrats Demand Trump Withdraw Brett Kavanaugh’s Nomination*
> *Breitbart ^ *
> ...



All ten can go fuck themelves and anyone else buying into this nonsense


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

ACTION ALERT: Democrat Sen Kamala Harris has some 3000 Facebook ads against Kavanagh. 
Harris is urging voters to sign a petition highlighting what she says is his opposition to Roe v. Wade and loyalty to President Trump. 
*NOTE WELL: Harris’s petition links to a fundraising page suggesting contributions of $15 or more to her campaign...... 
Harris isn’t up for re-election this year, but has presidential ambitions.*

Linking opposition to Kav w/ fund-raising looks suspiciously like Democrat blackmail. 
She and other Democrats are scrounging for campaign money on the back of Kavanaugh's nomination.

=============================================

*ACTION NOW: Americans demand charges be filed against Kamala....and other Democrats.... 
who undermine the political system, by putting a price on their votes against Kavanaugh.*

Call President Trump: Comments: 202-456-1111 Switchboard: 202-456-1414

US CONGRESS SWITCHBOARD: (202) 224-3121

U.S. Department of Justice 
950 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW 
Washington, DC 20530-0001

Comment Line: 202-353-1555 
Switchboard: 202-514-2000


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

*REVIEW:

Judge Kavanaugh*
Brilliant, qualified judge - hailed by D-Schumer as 'the most qualified judge for the USSC', 'potentially the best judge on the USSC once certified'. Described as a 'Boy Scout', Kavanaugh has had an impeccable reputation among both Republicans and Democrats...until he was nominated by Donald Trump to be the next USSC Justice.

*Diane Feinstein*
Despicable low-life who climbed into bed with the ChiComm President and Party 20 years ago, used her position to award govt contract to ChiComm-owned Chinese business through her husband, making millions; harbored a Chinese spy / facilitated espionage against the US by China for 20 Years; went extremely public with an unsubstantiated rumor - betraying the woman who did NOT want this to go public and who did NOT want to be identified - for desperate political partisan benefit...to stop Kavanaugh's confirmation. She has been 'roasted' for the desperate, despicable '11th-Hour' attempt to 'Herman Cain' Kavanaugh, unleashing the DNC Tactic of 'the Politics of Political Destruction', attempting to destroy Kavanaugh's word, reputation, life's work, family, and marriage along with his opportunity to become the next USSC Justice, all part of her 100% commitment to Obstruct anything and everything President Trump tries to accomplish - even if she has to destroy a good man to do it.

*D-Mazie Hirono*
Hawaiian Democrats who berated American men for not immediately believing the 'victim' despite all the problems with her claim; declared _'the burden of proof is on the accused rather than the accuser'_, insinuating the Un-American belief that one is 'Guilty until proven Innocent'

*Christine Ford*
1st Kavanaugh accuser - self-identified Trump/Conservative-hating, pu$$y hat-wearing, Womens' march participant and Liberal Extremist Activist; an admitted under-aged alcohol abuser in high school who claims to have had sex with over 50 boys in HS; claims she was attacked by Kavanaugh at a party she attended, admitting she was intoxicated - Can not remember the exact location, can not remember the exact month, can not remember the exact YEAR, details of her story continue to change, and the 4 individuals she claims were witnesses - 1 who supposedly saved her from being raped by Kavanaugh - have stated the incident she has described never happened.

*Deborah Ramirez*
2nd Kavanaugh Accuser - Admits attending a party, playing a drinking game, got drunk to the point she was lying on the floor and claimed someone exposed themselves to her as she lay there. She claims she remembers Kavanaugh 'pulling up his pants'; however, she stated in an interview that her memory was 'fuzzy' and 'contained gaps'.

*Julie Swetnick*
3rd Kavanaugh Accuser - Claims she attended numerous parties, claimed to have been gang-raped by boys who ' regularly' spike drinks / drugged girls then gang-raped them at these parties. Despite claiming to see this repeated criminal action she made no attempt to stop it, never reported the crimes to the authorities. Despite claiming she was gang-raped at one of these parties and despite continuing to be in danger of it happening again, Swetnick claims to have continued attending the parties.

*.....UPDATE.....*

It has been revealed that Stenwick is a bit of a freak, having had a restraining order placed on her for threatening the lives of her ex's wife and children. Ex-boyfriend Richard Vinneccy says Swetnick is not credible at all and that he has evidence proving what she claims is false; however, he stated he is going to speak to his lawyer before releasing that evidence. 

* Ex-boyfriend of third Kavanaugh accuser filed restraining order against her

*2 Un-Identified Men*
2 Men have come forward to the US Senate Committee informing Senator Grassley that after hearing the scant details Ford could remember of her attack they believe they were the ones involved in the encounter, not Kavanaugh, that he was mis-identified, a case of mistaken identity.

*LAWYERS FOR THE 3 ACCUSERS:*
Stepping up to take on the cases for the 3 accusers are some 'heavy-hitters'...and some real scum bags: The Deep State Lawyers for Bill Clinton, Barak Obama, and disgraced/fired former FBI Deputy  Director Andrew McCabe - 1 lawyer represented both Bill Clinton and Al Franken against accusations from women in Ford's position; the final sleazy lawyer represents the anti-Trump Porn Star, Stormy Daniels.

*.....UPDATE.....*

These geniuses have attempted to control everything about the hearing from the 1st minute they stepped in Ford's Lawyers: 

- Claimed that placing her under oath to testify would be 'counter-productive to finding the out truth'. (Bwuhahahaha)

- Demanded she not be in the same room as Kavanaugh, attempting to deny him his right to meet his accuser -- DENIED.

- Demanded Kavanaugh be asked questions 1st followed by Ford with no rebuttal, denying Kavanaugh an opportunity to addressing Ford's claims - DENIED. 




*.....UPDATE.....*

I almost forgot.....

Anticipating (correctly) that the Democrats would attack the 11-Man GOP senate Committee Panel no matter what happens during the hearing, calling them sexist, rude, insensitive, etc..., the GOP robbed the Democrats of the opportunity by bringing in one of THE premiere Sex Crime Prosecutors in the country to question Ford...the brilliant thing about it is not only is Mitchell an expert in what Ford and the others are accusing Kavanaugh  of doing, Mitchell is also a *WOMAN*!   

This, of course drove Democrats_ bat-shcmidt_ CRAZY, immediately causing Democrats to rail against the GOP, calling the move 'unfair', claiming bringing in an expert to question Ford was 'disrespectful', etc...

_"The move allows the 11 Republicans on the committee — all white men — to avoid the image on national television of them grilling Dr. Blasey in a hearing on Thursday about the __sexual assault she has accused Judge Kavanaugh__ of carrying out in high school."_

*RACHEL MITCHELL*
Chief of the Special Victims Division of the Maricopa County attorney’s office in Arizona, an Arizona prosecutor specializing in sex crimes.  _"Ms. Mitchell has been recognized in the legal community for her experience and objectivity."_



What We Know About Rachel Mitchell, the Prosecutor Set to Question Christine Blasey Ford


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

Even this DemonRAT got it right today!

*Scarborough Skeptical on Swetnick: 'Who Would Keep Going' to Gang-Rape Parties?'*
*NewsBusters ^ *| Mark Finkelstein

What's gotten into Joe Scarborough? A modicum of fairness, we're tempted to say. Last week, Joe expressed surprising support for Republicans moving ahead on a Kavanaugh vote. This week, he said liberal media members accusing Kavanaugh of rape should have a (D) before their names.



And now today, Joe expressed real skepticism about the claims of Julie Swetnick, the Michael Avenatti client:

[snip]

*"Who would continually go to high school parties where women were being gang-raped--and first of all keep going to those parties--and secondly, not report that to some authorities, and third, not have somebody at all of those parties going, 'Hey Mom, Dad, girls are getting gang-raped at this party?'"*

Get the rest of the story and view the video here.

(Excerpt) Read more at newsbusters.org ...






]


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



She admitted she failed to report more than 20 times a minor being raped. That is a felony. 

Somebody’s daughter was drugged and raped and this witch didn’t leave the party to call the police and never reported it afterwards that led to the next rape

Not once

Not twice

Not three times

Not four times

Not five times

Not Six times

Not seven times

Not eight times

Not nine times

But more than 10 daughters were raped AND AN ADULT WOMAN ALLOWED THESE TO HAPPEN. 

She even swore an affidavit confessing this. 

Why is she not in custody at this moment?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Maxdeath (Sep 27, 2018)

The left feels that they have the Hail Mary all sown up. If they can either somehow make an accusation stick or just delay long enough. They are hoping against hope that a delay will put them back in power in congress. They don't understand that they have been working against themselves for over a year.

you could also state that the polygraph taken by Ford undercuts her story.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Any woman that was drugged and raped, of high school age, in this area in this time period, should contact the local police and press charges against this accuser. 

They should next contact an attorney to file civil suit. 

She admitted knowledge of the crime and and is criminally and civilly liable for their rape.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

*Countdown:* *17 Minutes.....*

[0945 EST]


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 27, 2018)

*Zone2 rules apply..; There IS a topic. Treat your country with respect... *


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> *REVIEW:
> 
> Judge Kavanaugh*
> Brilliant, qualified judge - hailed by D-Schumer as 'the most qualified judge for the USSC', 'potentially the best judge on the USSC once certified'. Described as a 'Boy Scout', Kavanaugh has had an impeccable reputation among both Republicans and Democrats...until he was nominated by Donald Trump to be the next USSC Justice.
> ...


Good grief


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:



Johnlaw said:


> Now this smells to high heaven. Two guys coming forward to claim they were the attempted rapist at the same time? That is pretty sly. I'll give them credit.


I agree.  These rape allegations suddenly came forward.  Why not fight fire with fire.

But, I don't believe any of them on either side.  None of this shit even happened.  It's a delay tactic and this is done to muddy the waters.

There would be no risk admitting to a sexual assault that occurred in 1982 because the statue of limitations ran about 20 years ago.  So, why not.

Hell, I am the one who did all this shit to these women.  It was me, not BK.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm voting Republican on Tuesday, November 6th, 2018. This smear campaign against Judge Brett Kavanaugh has galvanized me to vote.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford looks like she sucked on a lemon.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

I think...this entire circus is to provide COVER for Dem senators in red leaning states to vote No, when were likely to vote Yes to get re-elected.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"Watching Grassley try to make it through his opening statement feels like watching your kindergartner in a school play."


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Grassley is laying out the sins of Feinstein. The accuser is stone faced so she clearly does not care that Feinstein betrayed her and the entire country!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t that be a sight to see?  Chuck Grassley standing up to say “I raped Christine Ford.”  Mitch McConnell stands up, “I raped Christine Ford.”  Lyin’ Ted gets up “I raped Christine Ford.”  And on and on until all the republicans are standing and cheering on rape and rapists.  Such an uplifting story it would be.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Feinstein looks like a stone statue


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> ...


Well, two guys have come forward and admitted they may be the men Ford was assaulted by, not Kavanaugh.  I believe them.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Sep 27, 2018)

Three separate accusations.

No collaborating witnesses.

There is no statue of limitations on sexual crimes in Maryland.

So file the charges.

They won't because this is about smearing someone instead of getting a conviction which they can't do in a court. 

Stupid liberals.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Sep 27, 2018)

Aren’t those officially licensed SJW glasses?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"This is interesting. Chuck Grassley just said his partisan committee staff does the same kind of investigation as the FBI. Yeah, that’s a lie."


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Christine Ford is one ugly Moon Bat bitch, isn't she?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I wonder how much they were paid


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


>


Shit, meet fan.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Christine Ford is one ugly Moon Bat bitch, isn't she?


Nobody ever said Kavanaugh has good taste


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford is simply a miserable human being


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Wouldn’t that be a sight to see? Chuck Grassley standing up to say “I raped Christine Ford.” Mitch McConnell stands up, “I raped Christine Ford.” Lyin’ Ted gets up “I raped Christine Ford.” And on and on until all the republicans are standing and cheering on rape and rapists. Such an uplifting story it would be.


I didn't say to pull an "I am Spartacus" routine.  Just pick somebody who looks like BK and have them take the "fall" for the alleged "almost rape" that didn't happen and is too remote in time to prosecute due to the statute of limitations.  

It's no different than what the commie dems are doing.  Just making shit up for political gain.  The GOP should do the same. 

That would be glorious.  

I would actually consider voting for them.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

I am telling you these Congress critters love to hear themselves talk.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Ford is simply a miserable human being


As an experiment, go get raped and see if you return cheery and optimistic.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

I think the Senate Judiciary Panel should call members of the Democratic Party on the Committee whose sole responsibility for existence was to use tax dollars to buy the silence of the victims of Democrat sexual criminal misconduct.

Ask them if the names of the 3 women who have come forward to accuse Kavanaugh were ever identified as victims of criminal Democratic Party politicians and / or ever paid off by their committee - which existed and paid off victims for decades?

Follow up by demanding  the records of the now-closed (or it is supposed to be) committee so a complete list of names of victims of Democrat sexual criminal behavior can be reviewed (followed by the release of the names of every Democrat in the last few decades who were identified as having perpetrated these crimes and had victims paid off in tax dollars on their behalf)...just to make SURE the 3 women who have come forward are not listed in those records.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Probably as much as Ford.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn’t that be a sight to see? Chuck Grassley standing up to say “I raped Christine Ford.” Mitch McConnell stands up, “I raped Christine Ford.” Lyin’ Ted gets up “I raped Christine Ford.” And on and on until all the republicans are standing and cheering on rape and rapists. Such an uplifting story it would be.
> ...


Why didn’t they do it for Gorsuch?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh what a shock, the other accusers don't want to testify. I wonder why not


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

After going on for the first 10 minutes complaining about how unfairly Kavanaugh and Republicans have been treated by all of this, Grassley says: “I look forward to a fair and respectful hearing.”


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is simply a miserable human being
> ...


I would think  she is more unhappy about having to face an expert / experienced Sex Crimes Prosecutor after not being able to remember details, her story changing, and her 4 witnesses saying it never happened.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is simply a miserable human being
> ...


who was raped?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Because he was replacing Scalia, another conservative vote on the court.

This is for the Kennedy swing vote, and the Dems have decided this is the hill to die on.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)

Look at this collection of fossilized old stuffed-shirt coots...Makes me root for a giant meteor to hurtle into Foggy Bottom.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


She knew coming forward would upend her life and cause people like you to viciously attack her and her family for probably the rest of her life.  Either she’s decided it’s worth it to take down this rapist monster, or they better have paid her a shitload.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

glad not to be there


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



He wasn’t a swing vote


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


In total?  We may never know.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Three separate accusations.
> 
> No collaborating witnesses.
> 
> ...


Could Kavanaugh be prosecuted in Maryland? Law enforcement sources say 'unlikely'

In 1982, Maryland had a one-year statute of limitations on sexual assault and Kavanaugh was a minor at the time.

It's over.  Anyone could claim to be the "rapist" and not be prosecuted.


----------



## NightFox (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


>



This is exciting stuff, It's possible that within the coming days we're going to see our first ever Delta Chi Alumni confirmed as a  SCOTUS Justice.

Hold on to your hats America; Supreme Court Justice Brett Blutarsky coming up!





"_Over? Did you say ?over?? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell, no!_" -- *Bluto, Animal House*


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The correct answer is that Gorsuch didn’t spend his youth trying to rape women.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



She never wanted to come forward. Feinstein forced her to.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Wrong answer


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


She came to Feinstein, not the other way around.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



WHO DID KAVANAUGH RAPE?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


So he did spend his youth raping women?  He must have scared them into silence.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Wrong


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




You dont' know that he raped ANYONE!!

Leave it out of the conversation


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

This better be entertaining.  I passed on going to the gun range this morning to see this circus.  They better deliver.

Damn, that Sweinstein asshole is a vile despicable kunt.

I feel sorry for the guys that have to be in the same room as Sweinstein and Ford.  It must reek.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Sexual violence is a serious problem and one that largely goes unseen


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Wrong again. You’re about to strike out batter


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wrong




So, Gorsuch did rape women?

I know what you mean, but it was funny.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Feinstein grandstanding about rapey rapes. We know rape is bad DiFi, that's not the issue. The issue is did Kava rape Ford. Focus, dear, focus


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> After going on for the first 10 minutes complaining about how unfairly Kavanaugh and Republicans have been treated by all of this, Grassley says: “I look forward to a fair and respectful hearing.”



UNFAIR:

- Pointing out that Ford can't remember where it happened or when it happened (not even the YEAR), pointing out that her story keeps changing, and pointing out her 4 witnesses say it never happened...

- Rejecting her demand that  Kavanaugh NOT be allowed to face his accuser...

- Rejecting her demand that Kavanaugh go 1st followed by her and then getting no opportunity to respond to her accusations...

- Denying Democrats the opportunity  to attack the GOP men by bringing in a FEMALE prosecutor to ask Ford questions...

- Bringing in an extremely well-respected, professional expert Sex Crimes prosecutor to ask questions of Ford, whose story - again - keeps changing while she remembers little and has no witnesses / evidence....

OH, THE HORROR!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Grandstanding.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


He gang raped accuser #3, assaulted accuser #2, and tried to rape accuser #1.  The 4th accuser seems to be claiming assault.  We won’t know how many are remaining silent out of fear.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

While young women are standing up and saying 'no more,' our institutions have not progressed in how they treat women who come forward... In essence they are put on trial and forced to defend themselves and often re-victimized.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is simply a miserable human being
> ...


How do you know she was raped?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

“I think it’s important to make sure you’re properly introduced.” -Sen. Dianne Feinstein 

 “I was going to introduce her, but if you want to introduce her, I’ll be glad to have you do that. I want you to know I didn’t forget to do it. ” –Sen. Chuck Grassley


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

That Ford asshole is going to be in trouble when the drugs begin to wear off


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


She managed to escape Predator Brett, remember?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> The left feels that they have the Hail Mary all sown up. If they can either somehow make an accusation stick or just delay long enough. They are hoping against hope that a delay will put them back in power in congress. They don't understand that they have been working against themselves for over a year.
> 
> you could also state that the polygraph taken by Ford undercuts her story.


Sir, may I inquire what *evidence* do you have of "the left" being responsible for any of the things you're suggesting here?


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I'd estimate at least 45 women are still suffering in silence from Kavanaugh's rapes.  Just a guess.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> That Ford asshole is going to be in trouble when the drugs begin to wear off



They dissolved some in the water


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Double down wrong answer.

You keep saying rape when what is being accused is at worst assault.

And even that isn't being proven.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Give or take 5 or 6, yes.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


How do you know she escaped Predator Brett?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"Too often, women's memories and credibility come under assault." ~_Frankenstein_

So, Frankenstein does not believe that the accused has a right to a defense?

What a bunch of shit.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Sexual violence is a serious problem and one that largely goes unseen



True, and it appears that one of the accusers knew if at least 10 such assaults, was an adult at the time, and did nothing to stop them and never reported them to law enforcement. Her non action (a felony) allegedly led to many, many more assaults. 

If she were a male, she would already be housed in a jail somewhere.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Slander.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

This Dr Ford dude looks 75 years old.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Good grief will Feinstein ever shut up?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


You think he poked it in before she could fight her way free?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



No proof, No proof, No proof.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> This Dr Ford dude looks 75 years old.


She's a leftist professor.  Lying for years takes its toll.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Feinstein grandstanding about rapey rapes. We know rape is bad DiFi, that's not the issue. The issue is did Kava rape Ford. Focus, dear, focus


Feinstein needs to be asked why she found it necessary to go public with an unsubstantiated rumor, against the will of the 'victim' who did not want this getting out or her name to get out.

Follow that up with the question, 'Why  do you think you should NOT be Censured by the US Senate for such unprofessional, unethical conduct un-becoming of a US Senator?"

Follow that up with, "You have expressed the un-American belief that the accused bear the burden of proof. After this hearing we will discuss *YOUR* opportunity to prove you are not a Chinese spy, that  you did not betray your country, how you did not know about the Chinese spy you were harboring, and how you did not facilitate Chinese espionage for the last  20 years..."


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Where ever you got your 'facts' should be removed from news sources.

accuser #1 is a he said/she said, with no proof.

same with the other 2.

severe lack of witnesses in all cases.


DROP THE RAPE ACCCUSATION, UNLESS YOU CAN PROVIDE PROOF.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Sen. Grassley, 1991: “The Judiciary Committee knew of the allegations that Professor Hill had made against Judge Thomas. These claims were taken seriously by having the Federal Bureau of Investigation launch an inquiry to determine their validity.”


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


You didn't answer my question.  How do you know she escaped Predator Brett?  You claim she escaped.  How do you know that?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> This Dr Ford dude looks 75 years old.



She's a surfer. Too much time in the sun.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh what a shock, the other accusers don't want to testify. I wonder why not


The unethical equivalent to a _'drive-by'_....


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Just because it happens in your hood every night shouldn’t skew your point of view of the rest of civilization.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Typical rape defender comment


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



#3 never said she had knowledge that Kavanaugh participated in anything. 

But in her sworn affidavit, admitted to as many as 10 felony counts of failure to report child rape.


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Any woman that was drugged and raped, of high school age, in this area in this time period, should contact the local police and press charges against this accuser.
> 
> They should next contact an attorney to file civil suit.
> 
> She admitted knowledge of the crime and and is criminally and civilly liable for their rape.



That one really bothers me, and it also bothers me a lot that so many have gleefully glommed onto her statement as proof that Kav is evil and they completely ignore or excuse this aspect.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Not in my hood.  But in Kavanaugh’s apparenty.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

Swinestein is such a pig. Now he’s a black out drunk? Holy crap.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*She really should be removed from office for this stunt.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford looks like she is about to have a panic attack.  

I hope she does....on national TV.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Failure to report 10 Kavanaugh gang rapes, you mean


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)

Way to Go Dianne Feinstein!!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Accused Rapists have no right to a defense.

That's the message we are getting here.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

So much for Grassley’s call for civility. Feinstein  is up there accusing Kavanaugh of every wild claim.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Her attorney had to tell her it was OK to raise her hand to sworn in?

Good God


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



HE'S NOT EVEN BEING ACCUSED OF RAPE BY THE VICTIMS, 

 yet YOU are ready to lock him in, and throw away the key.

Deal with the FACTS, not bullshit,


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

The Moon Bat bitch is about to speak.  The one whose students say is a vindictive hateful asshole and a terrible professor.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

This is not a trial of Dr. Ford.

But her credibility is on trial.  That's called a defense.

Fuck these goddamn bitches.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Swinestein is such a pig. Now he’s a black out drunk? Holy crap.



She failed to mention the women who knew and dated Kavanaugh have stated there's no way he did this. A biased one sided character assignation, shocker.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Not even the accused made that statement. Go on and do what your Hero did.......watch, but don’t stop or report child rape.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Her attorney had to tell her it was OK to raise her hand to sworn in?
> 
> Good God


For such a vast conspiracy funded by George Soros and the purse of the entire national Democratic machine, you’d think they could have hired a better actor, right?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Swinestein is such a pig. Now he’s a black out drunk? Holy crap.



Well we've seen those before....


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

How long before Ford starts crying for effect?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

“I am here today not because I want to be. I am terrified," Ford says, her voice already cracking with emotion.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

Hard to watch Christine Blasey Ford without shaking my head in disgust. Liar, liar, liar...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I work with guys in the hood and this happens every night.
They even try to gross me out by sticking their phones in my face.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> The Moon Bat bitch is about to speak. The one whose students say is a vindictive hateful asshole and a terrible professor.


I usually got As from bat-shit crazy leftist professors.

All I had to do was parrot their bullshit commie leftist and feminist talking points or exams and I could do no wrong.  



Fuck those bitches.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

I truly wish I could be more helpful?


----------



## Maxdeath (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > The left feels that they have the Hail Mary all sown up. If they can either somehow make an accusation stick or just delay long enough. They are hoping against hope that a delay will put them back in power in congress. They don't understand that they have been working against themselves for over a year.
> ...


You mean the fact that she was at anti Trump rallies. Was one of the signers of a letter against Trump policies. Stated Trump was not her president. Claimed to want to be anonymous while scrubbing social media, hiring a lawyer, and taking a so called polygraph test before a Democrat released her letter at the last moment. The fact that Democratic congress people have claimed that he is guilty and his name should be removed. The idea that the letter was recieved in July but was withheld without even a hint of it until there was no other option to stop the vote. The FBI was so incompetent as to have missed even a hint of it in six background checks. Those making the allegations are all one political party. Those that are witnesses and denying that it happened are a mixture of parties.

Not too much really.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

I bet this Ford asshole sounded like a hyperventilating chipmunk when she had sex with the 61 guys in high school and college.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Don’t all drunks claim they only had one beer during DUI stops.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Weren’t Kavanaugh’s gang rape victims college aged?  Still, it’s terrible this woman didn’t report it back then.  We need to stop demonizing rape victims (as is happening here) to remove the stigma that comes with being raped so that they will be less afraid to come forward.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

36 years ago


36 years.


36 fucking years.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

This is a woman that has never lived in the real world.  Sheltered her entire life by academia.  She's a typical suburban privaliged white Chatty Cathy.  She's obviously mentally ill.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Anita Hill had more credibility than this idiot, and I nobody believed her


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

She’s credible

congratulations Justice Amy Comey Barrett


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

I thought she wasn't going to show up.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Still, it’s terrible this woman didn’t report it back then.


Agreed.  And because she failed to report this 36 years ago, it is highly suspicious and not credible.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

She’s one ugly human.
If he even had consensual sex with her he shouldn’t be confirmed.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

So... She says Brett was visibly drunk. Yet he was able to follow her up the stairs and execute a near rape? Oh please.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 27, 2018)

Watching her try to cry. This is just gross.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't believe her.

She presents like the typical mental case whackjob that makes a profession out of her therapy.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I thought she wasn't going to show up.


And lose the book deal?


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Chatty Cathy is obviously mentally ill.  She's an emotional disaster.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)

This is far worse than anything Clinton was accused of!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> He gang raped accuser #3, assaulted accuser #2, and tried to rape accuser #1.  The 4th accuser seems to be claiming assault.  *We won’t know how many are remaining silent out of fear.*


With Kavanaught's MO, probably at least a half a dozen.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

She may have been the victim of attempted assault, but it wasn't by Brett.

https://nypost.com/2018/09/27/two-men-tell-senate-that-they-not-kavanaugh-assaulted-ford/


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh was a drunk.

Now it was only Brett Kavanaugh and Mark Judge that "raped" her.

Only 2 guys now.

It was 4 guys before.

Now only 2.

Liar


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Best way to accomplish this is to put women who fail to report RAPE OF OTHER WOMEN, over and over and over, in prison. Especially when they confess the felony in sworn affidavit. 

And no, these were High School parties.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Still, it’s terrible this woman didn’t report it back then.
> ...


I disagree.  Sadly, as proven with Cosby and Weinstein and others, such is the norm because people like you demonize rape victims the second they dare to step forward.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

No tears...she’s full of shit.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope someone asks her why she and her husband were in couples counseling where she named Kavanaugh.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

Whoa! She was 15 in a bikini getting drunk with boys in a house with no adult supervision?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Wow you want to imprison rape victims?  Geez.  Kind of how Trump wants to imprison women that have abortions, I suppose.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Her husband recall she named him in therapy, but the therapist, a mandatory reporter, did not note it. 

She just made her therapist a criminal.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

To torpedo Kavanaugh's nomination all you gotta do is get emotional about something you made up


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




Omigawd.  What a freaking pathetic snowflake.  She wasn't raped.  A mentally healthy person would not have let this episode control her life.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*This bitch has been coached for weeks.  She can recall minute details of the so called alleged "attack" but cannot remember the date, the month, the year, the location of the party, or who's party it was.

She went through a Traumatic Event the "drastically altered her life" but cannot remember what day it was, and it never stopped her from achieving a Phd in Crucifixions of Innocent People.

Wait, she said that her attacker at 17 would "some day be on The Surpeme Court"

She's a fucking Clairvoyant now?

No way in Hell is she telling the truth.

And exactly why is she being allowed to read a prepared statement written by her attorneys?

Hi, I am Bambi, I am 15 and I have just been assaulted.  I think my attacker will be on The Supreme Court some day!*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> I disagree. Sadly, as proven with Cosby and Weinstein and others, such is the norm because people like you demonize rape victims the second they dare to step forward.


The difference is that somebody who was assaulted RECENTLY came forward.

None of these allegations occurred in the last 2 decades.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> Whoa! She was 15 in a bikini getting drunk with boys in a house with no adult supervision?


Geez, careful with what you get excited about there, buddy


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

What an insight:  Obsession and dwelling on the past is disturbing.

And she teaches the subject.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



She facilitated the rape of, and admits to it, 10 or more women. 

A FELONY


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > After going on for the first 10 minutes complaining about how unfairly Kavanaugh and Republicans have been treated by all of this, Grassley says: “I look forward to a fair and respectful hearing.”
> ...



If you're watching she just explained. Pay attention old one.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> Hi, I am Bambi, I am 15 and I have just been assaulted. I think my attacker will be on The Supreme Court some day!


I thought I misheard her, but nope.

Unbelievable.  

What a bunch of BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Sadly, as proven with Cosby and Weinstein and others, such is the norm because people like you demonize rape victims the second they dare to step forward.
> ...


So if someone recent hadn’t come forward, it would have meant all the other rape victims were just making it up?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Sigh, I am seriously doubting the emotions she's exhibiting right now. 

I honestly think she's putting on an act.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

love how dems refer to her as "Dr Ford" like that gives her credibility 

 Dr Been Lying is more fitting!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



How did she live in a house without two doors for all those years and it never bothered her? But all of the sudden in 2012 it bothered her? And THEN she started having panic attacks?

None of this makes sense


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, what Ford described as attempted rape could of been a couple of guys at a party simply roughhousing with her with no intention of raping her.  If the guys were really trying to rape her, I think they would of done a much better job of ripping her cloths off.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Cliff Note Version:  Pathetic Snowflake is tool of a Political Hit to prevent Kavanaugh from being confirmed BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


She was one of the rape victims.  So taking that to its logical conclusion, you want to jail all the rape victims while exonerating their rapists?! SMH


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...




Whackjobs gonna whackjob


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

Ugh I can’t wait for this circus to be over already.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*Brett Kavanaugh so drastically altered my life, I earned multiple degrees, earned a Phd, got married and had a family, landed a prestigious job at a liberal university, and became a Social Justice Warrior and Trump Hater.

I am SOooooooooo    Brooooooookkkkkkeeeeennnnn!*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

She is fake cry-talking. 

What a shitty witness.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

what is it she wants?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> To torpedo Kavanaugh's nomination all you gotta do is get emotional about something you made up


And do a shitty job of acting emotional.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> ...


Lol ”your honor, I was just rough housing her against her will as she tried to escape in terror!  That’s it, I swear!”


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> ...




Indeed. Boys engage in roughhousing.  That doesn't mean they are attempting rape.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Lib please she's a nut job, her former boyfriend had to get a restraining order against her.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

There had better be a good bit of cross-examination by the Republitards or I am going to lose my shit....literally.  I will fucking shit my pants with rage.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Watching her testify. Unless she is mistaking Kavenaugh for someone else, I just don't see Kavenaugh getting out of this.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> Hard to watch Christine Blasey Ford without shaking my head in disgust. Liar, liar, liar...


How do you KNOW she's lying.

The only proven liar thus far, is Kavanaught.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Omigawd. Her husband must be a pussy-whipped masochist to stay with her.  Can you imagine:

15 years ago you left the toilet seat up and I cant get over it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Did she just state her political beliefs in her opening statement? You might as well state your motivations for being there, Doctor.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

One thing is clear about Kavanaugh is that he is a bad drunk.  I believe the allegations because Kavanaugh obviously cannot handle his booze.  Simple as that.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Sen. Grassley, 1991: “The Judiciary Committee knew of the allegations that Professor Hill had made against Judge Thomas. These claims were taken seriously by having the Federal Bureau of Investigation launch an inquiry to determine their validity.”


How will they do that? she can’t remember shit!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



It’s ok that 10 MINORS WERE ALLEGEDLY RAPED?

Are you retarded

A victim is not a victim WHEN THEY PARTICIPATED IN THE CRIME.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"Sexual assault victims should be able to keep their experience private."

In other words, the accused does not have the right to a defense or to face his accuser.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> There had better be a good bit of cross-examination by the Republitards or I am going to lose my shit....literally.  I will fucking shit my pants with rage.


You have no idea how filled with sheer GLEE I am, to see these statements coming from you.

#LOLGOP #ReadyToDrinkRepublicanTearsToday


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

So is she blaming Feinstein for the fact she and her family were doxxed?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Brett Kavanaugh so drastically altered my life, I earned multiple degrees, earned a Phd, got married and had a family, landed a prestigious job at a liberal university, and became a Social Justice Warrior and Trump Hater.
> 
> I am SOooooooooo    Brooooooookkkkkkeeeeennnnn!*



BINGO


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

She sure can whine!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BINGO:  She is jonesing on all of the attention she is getting.


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

"I was so traumatized by this that I went and had sex with 54 different guys..."


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! She was 15 in a bikini getting drunk with boys in a house with no adult supervision?
> ...



You think it's funny a 15 year old girl is at a party drinking with guys?  Speaks volumes about your character.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Watching her testify. Unless she is mistaking Kavenaugh for someone else, I just don't see Kavenaugh getting out of this.


This is a good sign.

You guys realize that I'm "watching" this this vicariously through you, right?

Your responses are giving me all I need to know.

I'm having a great day at work today. Yes I am!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Dude, it’s not okay to rape somebody because you think they’re a nutjob


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> She sure can whine!



Indeed.  

Her poor husband.

"You left the cap off of the toothpaste 12 years ago and I am so traumatized."


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Kavanaugh was a drunk.
> 
> Now it was only Brett Kavanaugh and Mark Judge that "raped" her.
> 
> ...



I never saw 4 guys, where's your info? Hopefully not info wars or breitbart.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Democrats and Christine Blasey-Ford clearly forget that America has become extremely aware of lying, insincere, inauthentic people. This woman's horrendous acting job has yet to broach anything resembling truth


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to watch Christine Blasey Ford without shaking my head in disgust. Liar, liar, liar...
> ...



How do you know she's telling the truth?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I never said it was funny, you creep


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

She is citing the outpouring of support from social media mobs as validating her story.

That pretty much sums up the Outrage Mob replacing Rule of Law that the Progs are pushing


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




nor is it ok to accuse someone of rape, when you have no proof of it.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

She got her coffee! Or Cofeevee


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"I am an independent person."

So, now is where we show her out protesting Trump.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> You mean the fact that she was at anti Trump rallies. Was one of the signers of a letter against Trump policies. Stated Trump was not her president. Claimed to want to be anonymous while scrubbing social media, hiring a lawyer, and taking a so called polygraph test before a Democrat released her letter at the last moment. The fact that Democratic congress people have claimed that he is guilty and his name should be removed. The idea that the letter was recieved in July but was withheld without even a hint of it until there was no other option to stop the vote. The FBI was so incompetent as to have missed even a hint of it in six background checks. Those making the allegations are all one political party. Those that are witnesses and denying that it happened are a mixture of parties.
> 
> Not too much really.


Got a link of her attending these rallies?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



By her own sworn affidavit, #3 allowed them to knowingly happen. 

In effect, a participant in a crime without a statute of limitation. 

She needs to be locked up


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



You're a sad excuse for a human being. Anything else you want to joke about in regards to girls making bad decisions?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Anita Hill had more credibility than this idiot, and I nobody believed her


Pre #MeToo

That crap ain't flying in 2018 bub.

#SorryNotSorry


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


If I believe they did it, absolutely.  It would be dishonorable not to.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

She was texting the Washington post in July. Huuummmm?


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*BTW, Kavanaugh has been in The News for 6 times and has undergone 6 FBI background checks for 6 Federal Posts.

Yet this crazy lying bitch waited until a few weeks ago to write a letter to Feinstein alleging this attack of which she herself is unsure of.

And Feinstein was supposed to have this letter in confidence, but for some reason JOURNALISTS were camping on her front lawn, calling her house and work pressuring her to come forward long before Feinstein revealed who she was?

And she admits she is a Social Justice Warrior for women's rights and is concerned about Kavanaugh's  impact on Roe V, Wade.

And WTF is with the Weepy Voice over an Incident where she was never touched anywhere inappropriately, not even kissed, but essentially according to her, only endured a little wrestling match, and was pinned down for a few minutes before the "other two boys" started wrestling.

If that event was so traumatic, how in the fuck did she accomplish all she did in her life.

A 15 year old girl so traumatized by allegedly a boy that tried to kiss her.  She just can't get on with her life, but she holds multiple degrees, works for The Democrat Agenda, wears a pussy hat, attends Social Justice Warrior Protests.  Has posted on Social Media that someone should accuse Gorsich of Sexual Assault.  Guess nobody stepped up to do it, so she took it upon herself this time to accuse Kavanaugh.*


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> She got her coffee! Or Cofeevee




Jeebus.  She can't even take care of her own coffee loading to be in shape for the hearing.  As a professional coffee lover, I know that a responsible person always has the coffee covered.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Same with Kavanaugh, a far more grievous participant in that crime.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*Also, WTF is this even on TV as she has NO CREDIBILITY?  Not even THE FBI will look at this.

I am seriously pissed that Grassely and the GOP is allowing this circus.*


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Considering you support her sexual assault, you’re in no place judge ANYBODY over ANYTHING.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*Now they are allowing her to read her Fake Letter.  So traumatized she has to make notes.

Traumatized over a 17 year old boy who allegedly pinned her down for a couple minutes and tried to kiss her.

You know the 17 year old leader of a drug, sex, rock n roll and rape party ring.

The guy who is a Virgin who testified he was a virgin until he married his wife.

And NO WOMAN, has come forward to say HE WAS NOT A VIRGIN and that he has sex with them.*


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Christine Ford on the changing details of her story: "Well, I was writing very quickly out of a sense of urgency..."


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

Wait she was in Deleware? For someone who won’t fly she sure gets around a lot


----------



## Crixus (Sep 27, 2018)

The lady asking the questions is a viper in the grass. Watch her.


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

It was a nice history lesson on the liars back ground but still no proof. Typical buttstain libs.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




You are confusing opposition to an unsupported accusation as support for sexual assault.

Your strawman is burning.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh well there could have been more than four people now.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

The prosecutor is nailing her down on timelines and accuracy so she can't crawfish when her statements are questioned.

This is good.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


He is blaming her for her assault.  A typical defense from rape enablers.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Restrict your comments to the ongoing event; you’re wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




It was ok for that girl at Duke to accuse, falsely, 3 students of rape?

(she ended up in jail for it)

the girl that accused a couple of students in Colorado, falsely, you were fine with?

(she ended up in jail for it)

The girl in Michigan doing the same thing?

(she ended up in jail for it).

you honestly believe her ruining his reputation, his professional standing, his relationship with his wife and family, over a he said/she said, (without proof) is fine?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Crixus said:


> The lady asking the questions is a viper in the grass. Watch her.



I agree.


----------



## sartre play (Sep 27, 2018)

We need to remember this is not a trial for Ford, this is an interview for a life time commitment to the highest court in the land.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Good.  False accusations are a serious crime.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

(Facepalms at the "evidence" Feinstein just submitted into the record)


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Please stop atttributing logic to BF.
You should know better by now.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Without actual evidence of any of those rapes having occurred they still did not 'legally' happen.

'Innocent until proven guilty', and to prove someone guilty you need actual evidence - not just unsubstantiated accusations.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Anybody remember one Twanna Brawley!



30th anniversary of the Tawana Brawley hoax - CRTV


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Democrats and Christine Blasey-Ford clearly forget that America has become extremely aware of lying, insincere, inauthentic people. This woman's horrendous acting job has yet to broach anything resembling truth



Yup and she's the worst actress I've ever seen.

Really. What a buffoon.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

So the right wingers are convinced she's lying.

And the left wingers are convinced she's not lying.

OMFG

THIS IS FUCKING INCREDIBLE

WHAT A PROFOUND BREAKTHROUGH
.


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

*Bill Clinton rape accuser Juanita Broaddrick slams Dems for 'biggest double standard' on Kavanaugh*

Bill Clinton rape accuser Juanita Broaddrick slams Dems for 'biggest double standard' on Kavanaugh*l*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Frankenstein interrupts testimony to bring up a bunch of irrelevant shit to inflame women.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Again with the second door. How did she live so long in houses without that second door?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


This is not a criminal trial.  It is a hearing to determine the severity of a SC nominee’s lack of character.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*

*Cracks me up all this shit.  Indelible in the hippo-campus.  But I can't remember who's house I was at, who brought me to the party, what month is was, what day it was, or how I got home.

LMFAO.

Not One Woman has stepped forward and Refuted Kavanaugh's claim of being a Virgin until he met his wife.

That in itself is enough to throw this out, and throw these assholes and their accusations out on their ass.

They ought to be hauled out in handcuffs, because what is being done is criminal.

She hosts "Google Interns" in her house.  Awful Trusting for someone who was s"o traumatized"

But this is the best line of this whole circus.....

At 15 she recalls saying to herself:

"My attacker is going to be on The Supreme Court some day"

Brett Kavanaugh Claims Past Virginity As Defense Against Sexual Assault Claims | HuffPost
*


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

She has a Bachelors, 2 Masters and a PHD, yet she "struggled" academically? Is this for real?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> This is not a criminal trial.  It is a hearing to determine the severity of a SC nominee’s lack of character.


It is a hearing in which Kavanaugh's Character is on trial. So far there has been no evidence to prove his character is questionable.

Nice try.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Ugh, I agree with you.  So why exactly are we hearing about Mrs. Ford's personal/emotional issues instead of the accusations right now?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




even the ones against Kavanaugh, (that you support?)


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> I'm voting Republican on Tuesday, November 6th, 2018. This smear campaign against Judge Brett Kavanaugh has galvanized me to vote.


I'm sure it has.....good ole' boys see the threat to their "women grazing".


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




No, that is what you are inferring.

She says she felt guilty for being at a party with boys without an adult present and for drinking alcohol.  She wasn't raped.  She was the victim of some roughhousing by her description.  She contributed to the situation be being in a place and doing things she knew were wrong per the rules her parents had for her.

I'll note they were all children at that time.  Children make bad decisions as they extend their degrees of freedom and take risks. Sometime they get hurt. 

The hurt she has experienced for years appears largely self-inflicted due to her inability to get a freakin' grip.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Struggled academically on her way to 3 post-graduate degrees.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 27, 2018)

sartre play said:


> We need to remember this is not a trial for Ford, this is an interview for a life time commitment to the highest court in the land.




That, and you are watching a battle being fought where the weapons are emotions verses facts. Prosecuted lady asks about time, place and context, Ford gets weepy and raddled. Dems ask questions Ford is a strong ass Amazon warrior. The democrats will lose this. Ford isn’t credible at all.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Holy fuck crazy eyes on this one.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Ah, so her calculation was made to submarine his nomination.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*She just admitted that she only took action when it was assured Kavanaugh was going to get confirmed.

Exactly why didn't she do anything the other 6 times he was confirmed for other Federal Posts?

Feinstein is DISGUSTING btw.  She is PUTRID, and a LIAR herself.

Ford is "so traumatized" that she can talk about Epinephrine locking in memories, but she can't remember when this happened, who's house it was at, who she went to the party with, what month, what day,  what year or even who invited her.....

Just pisses me off that they are even allowing this to be a "Public Hearing"

At 15 she recalls saying to herself:

"My attacker is going to be on The Supreme Court some day"

What the fuck?*


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...





BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Yet she makes no claim that he participated nor that he had the type of knowledge of “rape parties” that she admits to have had. 

So sad she allowed OVER TEN MINORS TO HAVE BEEN RAPED MULTIPLE TIMES.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Grassley is laying out the sins of Feinstein. The accuser is stone faced so she clearly does not care that Feinstein betrayed her and the entire country!


Considering that Grassley had that letter from 65 of Kavanaugh's female acquaintances all ready to go when the Ford letter came out, does anyone with a brain actually believe his lie about not knowing that letter existed before Feinstein brought it out?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Epinephrine
Norepinephrine
Hippocantus






Oh fuck spare me!





Roflmao!


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

"basic memory functions" -- noooo spitting onthe screen.....


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

Serious question...How are they going to launder the money they pay her for her fake testimony?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Ugh, I agree with you.  So why exactly are we hearing about Mrs. Ford's personal/emotional issues instead of the accusations right now?


Bringing up anything negative about Ford, even if true - such as her admission to going to parties with guys who drug and rape girls, getting drunk, having over 50 sexual partners in high school, her story changing, the 4 witnesses saying it didn't happen, etc...- would be labeled as 'being insensitive', attacking her, etc....


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

Is the letter accurate WHAT?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I'm voting Republican on Tuesday, November 6th, 2018. This smear campaign against Judge Brett Kavanaugh has galvanized me to vote.
> ...




Maybe in the Evul Antimatter Universe in which you spend most of your time.

In RealityLand, many people are horrified at destruction of Due Process in favor of the Outrage Mob Reign of Terror.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



according to some folks it sure seems like it is if you're a Republican


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Basic Memory Functions.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Struggled academically on her way to 3 post-graduate degrees.


She's what I like to refer to as an "educated dummy".


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> ...


They already have a wonderful record when it comes to the topic of rape:


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a criminal trial.  It is a hearing to determine the severity of a SC nominee’s lack of character.
> ...


There has been tons.  Aside from the rapes, he has lied under oath and his legal opinions are strictly partisan.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Give me a full investigation if you want to jail these victims.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

She remembers expectations but doesn’t remember expectations?

WTH?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Christine Ford is one ugly Moon Bat bitch, isn't she?


Can I ask you what that has to do with anything in regards to this topic?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Pay for it.
You got a few million dollars to spare?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> his legal opinions are strictly partisan.


You mean he uses proper interpretation methods and doesn't make shit up to reach a certain result?  

That's exactly what I want.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I agree with you.  So why exactly are we hearing about Mrs. Ford's personal/emotional issues instead of the accusations right now?
> ...



Yeah - she screwed 54 guys while in an all girls high school 
And wound up drunk and half nude on a picnic bench.
When you clowns gonna let those butt nuggets go anyway?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Can I ask you what that has to do with anything in regards to this topic?


Nobody would dare fuck such an ugly sea hag?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> There has been tons.  Aside from the rapes, he has lied under oath and his legal opinions are strictly partisan.


Again, nice TRY.

You immediately start off by LYING, claiming Kavanaugh RAPED someone, anyone, when no one has accused or provided evidence of Kavanaugh RAPING anyone.

Your credibility is shot - ignoring you further ignorant, proven false OPINIONS / RANTS.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Look at this collection of fossilized old stuffed-shirt coots...Makes me root for a giant meteor to hurtle into Foggy Bottom.


What does the State Dept. have to do with all this?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Serious question...How are they going to launder the money they pay her for her fake testimony?



Click here to support Help Christine Blasey Ford organized by Team Christine Blasey Ford ... She's made $410 in the last 10 minutes (when I linked it).

(Edit) refreshed the page and someone donated $500 when I posted this post.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

How can she remember all these details but she can’t remember who’s house it was at or did I miss something? If she’s lying I think I know why the Dems wanted to delay the hearing bc she needed time to memorize all these “details.”


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Why are all these Senators like 3000 years old? WTF? Get some younger people into the Senate. That dude from VT died three years ago and nobody told him.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask you what that has to do with anything in regards to this topic?
> ...


So, you think sexual assault only happens to good looking women?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Serious question...How are they going to launder the money they pay her for her fake testimony?


#Gofundme.com


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > his legal opinions are strictly partisan.
> ...


No, I mean like how he was selected because he will block any prosecution of Trump and believes in expanding the powers of the Presidency.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Who is this creaky voiced old fool getting the microphone? Oh yeah-from Vermont!


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question...How are they going to launder the money they pay her for her fake testimony?
> ...



No thanks we have a bonfire pit outside I could make a fire and throw my money into it and it’d be better spent that way!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




investigation?

on WHAT?


a 36 y/o 'he said/she said' from over 30 years ago?

even the local cops are laughing at that idea.

the named 'witnesses' are claiming they don't remember it.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

I don't know why there are so Trumpers in denial that Kavanaugh could not do this.  Kavanaugh was an elitist jock at an elitist private school who obviousy loved his booze, and was from a wealthy and prominent family.  He is an entitled fellow.  I am sure he has always felt that way and continues to feel that way.  He can do no wrong.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

The lawyer asking her questions is gearing up to rip her story apart.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

WE HAVE A NEW DETAIL: "a person from Columbia country club" introduced us.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I thought she wasn't going to show up.


No, like I stated yesterday during the heat of such sentiments, that was just the far rightwing Republican rubes engaging in wishful thinking.


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

If you can't trust a girl who screwed 54 guys in high school...Who can you trust?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Other witnesses claim they do and 2 of the 4 that don’t have withdrawn their statements.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

What the fuck is she talking about the hippocampus?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



I wouldn't donate either, just answering the poster's question about how at least some of the money is laundered.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Yeah - she screwed 54 guys while in an all girls high school
> And wound up drunk and half nude on a picnic bench.
> When you clowns gonna let those butt nuggets go anyway?


THIS is the person who claims Kavanaugh attempted to rape her, the woman who can't remember where she was, what day it was, what YEAR it was, admits she was drunk, admits she had 50+ sex partners, and whose 4 witnesses say 'it never happened'.....and THIS is who ChiComm Feinstein and the other Obstructionists drag out of the woodpile as a 'credible' accuser to go after Kavanaugh?!

Bwuhahahaha......


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Why would anyone else want to get into that spotlight? 

And maybe Good Old Bret never scored. Maybe he was always a clumsy drunken asshole


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Okay, I was holding out judgment. Watching this just now, her go to smiling with Leahy to fake crying at the laughter? Yeah, she's nuts. She is crazy. More than a few people go into psychology because they are crazy. She is one


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> After going on for the first 10 minutes complaining about how unfairly Kavanaugh and Republicans have been treated by all of this, Grassley says: “I look forward to a fair and respectful hearing.”



Facts are inconvenient.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> I don't know why there are so Trumpers in denial that Kavanaugh could not do this.  Kavanaugh was an elitist jock at an elitist private school who obviousy loved his booze from an a wealthy and prominent family.  He is an entitled fellow.  I am sure he has always felt that way and continues to feel that way.  He can do no wrong.



Maybe if we were presented some actual proof, not just vague statements about something that happened 35+ years ago?


----------



## Freiheit (Sep 27, 2018)

This is stupid.  The Republicans have no balls.  The dems parrot the dem talking points.  This is a huge nothing burger so far.


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I'm voting Republican on Tuesday, November 6th, 2018. This smear campaign against Judge Brett Kavanaugh has galvanized me to vote.
> ...


Cows graze, so what?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> So, you think sexual assault only happens to good looking women?




It's evidence that the incident is less likely to happen.  

I'm not saying it's particularly persuasive, but it tends to prove the incident less likely.  So, it is relevant.  

Just saying.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Look at this collection of fossilized old stuffed-shirt coots...Makes me root for a giant meteor to hurtle into Foggy Bottom.



Foggy Bottom is where the State Department is located, and is west of Capitol Hill..  You are confused.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> This better be entertaining.  I passed on going to the gun range this morning to see this circus.  They better deliver.
> 
> Damn, that Sweinstein asshole is a vile despicable kunt.
> 
> I feel sorry for the guys that have to be in the same room as Sweinstein and Ford.  It must reek.


I certainly cannot understand that any on the Right get this reputation as being misogynist to the point that people might actually believe they are not going to treat women as equal citizens.  It is a strange thing.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> What the fuck is she talking about the hippocampus?


She was the hippo on campus.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

LOL none of this is making any sense. “It’s normal to not remember but you do remember everything don’t you?” Did he really just say that?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

IRONY:

AN OLD WHITE MALE DEMOCRAT IS QUESTIONING A VULNERABLE WOMAN.

(Something the Democrats whined and bitched about Grassley and his Republican colleagues doing)

...


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> What does the State Dept. have to do with all this?


The 'holdovers' are heavily invested in taking down Trump and anyone associated with him....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

In observing Ford, I am reminded of a famous quote by one Ron Weasley.

"Mental, that one.  I'm telling you."


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is anyone watching this ? What the HECK!!! I've been warned to be more PC by the Censorship cartel. I think I was there in 1982 
I wanna go before the US Senate. We should initiate investigation on every member of both Party's ? That would really drain the Swamp. They got where they are by stepping on other people.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> I don't know why there are so Trumpers in denial that Kavanaugh could not do this. Kavanaugh was an elitist jock at an elitist private school who obviousy loved his booze, and was from a wealthy and prominent family. He is an entitled fellow. I am sure he has always felt that way and continues to feel that way. He can do no wrong.


and therefore, GUILTY?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> That Ford asshole is going to be in trouble when the drugs begin to wear off


Fascinating.   I certainly appreciate you taking on the role of being the RW spokesman today, Flash.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> IRONY:
> 
> AN OLD WHITE MAN IS QUESTIONING A VULNERABLE WOMAN.
> 
> ...


Correction, an esteemed respected member of the US Senate is questioning a self-admitted alcoholic high school whore about her claim of near-rape despite not knowing where she was, when she was there, when it happened, and being completely wrong about the 4 witnesses she identified who say what she claims never happened....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> The lawyer asking her questions is gearing up to rip her story apart.


Yep.

She is about to be shredded.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ask accuser # 3. She said she knew of at least 10 assault victims, all minors, but failed to take steps to either stop the rapes, or report afterwards. 

Oh, is it true that accuser #3 is a lesbian?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> love how dems refer to her as "Dr Ford" like that gives her credibility
> 
> Dr Been Lying is more fitting!


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> What the fuck is she talking about the hippocampus?





Anatomy of the brain, section deals with memory! Except she can’t remember shit so her’s is malfunctioning!


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Why would anyone else want to get into that spotlight?
> 
> *And maybe Good Old Bret never scored. Maybe he was always a clumsy drunken asshole*



*"Indelible in The Hippocampus," says Ford.......

But I can't remember what day it was, what month is was, how I got to the party, who I rode with, who I went home with, who invited me.  Hell, I cannot even remember what year this happened.

Conflcting statemens:

2 boys, 4 boys, 4 boys and 2 girls.   Which is it?

And everyone she names, said the party never happened and they weren't there, and NOT One person said they were at the party.

But try not to spit your beer through your nose when I quote this whackjob:

At 15, she claims after she was attacked that she said to herself, 

"My Attacker is going to be a Supreme Court Justice some day!"*


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

CBF "I had to walk passed everyone to leave the house."
with a true investigation she will have to back this up


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> If you can't trust a girl who screwed 54 guys in high school...Who can you trust?




If you can't trust a stupid TDS afflicted Moon Bat that stands around with a sign that says "Trump not my President" who can you trust?


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

*At 15, after according to her, after being nearly raped and in fear for her life, she stated that:

"My Attacker is going to be a Supreme Court Justice some day!"*


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

Glad all the Senators on both sides find this funny - even Christine herself. smh


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Good grief will Feinstein ever shut up?


I was thinking the same about Grassley.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is she talking about the hippocampus?
> ...



Yes I know it’s essential to memory but the more she brings it up the dumber and less credible she looks. “I’m sorry, my hippocampus can’t recall that bit of information...”


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > love how dems refer to her as "Dr Ford" like that gives her credibility
> ...



That is what a mirror says when you look into it, Marc.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Lol ”your honor, I was just rough housing her against her will as she tried to escape in terror!  That’s it, I swear!”


Yeah, that's just #TooFunny!!

So are you watching this thing live Black?

#LOLGOP #ReallyReadyToDrinkRepublicanTearsToday


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> In observing Ford, I am reminded of a famous quote by one Ron Weasley.
> 
> "Mental, that one.  I'm telling you."


I hear her sobbing but not a single Kleenex, Someone should make sure there's some cheese available during the break!!!! She's already got the W(h)ine.  "Thank you" "Thank you very much" !!! What a show!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *At 15, after according to her, after being nearly raped and in fear for her life, she stated that
> 
> "My Attacker is going to be a Supreme Court Justice some day!"*


*PSYCHIC!  *


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > That Ford asshole is going to be in trouble when the drugs begin to wear off
> ...




I am on a mission from God to ridicule this stupid TDS afflict Moon Bat asshole to be the liar she is.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Lol ”your honor, I was just rough housing her against her will as she tried to escape in terror!  That’s it, I swear!”
> ...



Interesting, are you posting in hashtags to cover up your quaking fear?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

How many times have Republicans on the USMB called democratic men pu$$ies And weak?

 And here you have the Republican leadership who are so scared and who are such pu$$ies they have to get a woman to talk for them to a woman who’s already been attacked by other Republican men  Who are such pu$$ies the only way they could get with a woman is to hold her down cover her mouth and attack her.

 And she was only 15 years old. It’s like Republican Roy Moore all over again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Lol ”your honor, I was just rough housing her against her will as she tried to escape in terror!  That’s it, I swear!”
> ...



Since he doesn't have a job, what else would he do?


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Christine Ford is one ugly Moon Bat bitch, isn't she?
> ...




Ugly on the outside and ugly on the inside.

That Libtard ugliness on the inside is what is causing her to lie about Kavanaugh.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Lol ”your honor, I was just rough housing her against her will as she tried to escape in terror!  That’s it, I swear!”
> ...


Nah I have no stomach for it.  Bunch of grandstanding, with only the victim and a handful of others actually caring about the attempted rape.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

How are "letters of support" relevant to this inquiry?

What the fuck?

Can we get the Republitards to enter letters of non-support?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Did Durban just give the address of a private citizen not called as a witness?

Antifa on its way!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

This is the stupidest way to question someone I've ever seen!  5 minute blocks are not even CLOSE to being long enough to question someone!  Every time the prosecutor starts to get at information she's halted by another 5 minute interruption by another Democrat.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *She really should be removed from office for this stunt.*


Why?  Ok, I understand that some would not want things like attempted rape and other kinds of sexual assault brought out into the light of day...........


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr. Durbin is a cheapshot politician milking the "feminist" movement. This lady does not inspire me. My courage comes from being a good and honest person. what we are learning is that she is a polished liar and that these days politicians will stoop to new lows to pretend they are right.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> I thought she wasn't going to show up.



She had to attempt to get back at the Dems for violating her anonymity I guess.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

I cant believe after all of this time, and here we are at 1130ish, yet no one has brought up the date of this event?


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

Why dont they put a big lolipop in her hand. and a pink bow into her hair.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Well your gods are jerks....


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> How many times have Republicans on the USMB called democratic men pu$$ies And weak?
> 
> And here you have the Republican leadership who are so scared and who are such pu$$ies they have to get a woman to talk for them to a woman who’s already been attacked by other Republican men  Who are such pu$$ies the only way they could get with a woman is to hold her down cover her mouth and attack her.
> 
> And she was only 15 years old. It’s like Republican Roy Moore all over again.



Just to be clear, I called democrat males cuckolded.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> How many times have Republicans on the USMB called democratic men pu$$ies And weak?
> 
> And here you have the Republican leadership who are so scared and who are such pu$$ies they have to get a woman to talk for them to a woman who’s already been attacked by other Republican men  Who are such pu$$ies the only way they could get with a woman is to hold her down cover her mouth and attack her.
> 
> And she was only 15 years old. It’s like Republican Roy Moore all over again.




and if the senators were doing the questions themselves, you would accuse them of being cruel and mean

and Moore has nothing to do with this.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Accused Rapists have no right to a defense.
> 
> That's the message we are getting here.


You DO realize this isn't a court of law, it's a job interview, right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> This is the stupidest way to question someone I've ever seen! 5 minute blocks are not even CLOSE to being long enough to question someone! Every time the prosecutor starts to get at information she's halted by another 5 minute interruption by another Democrat.


With no questions from the democrats.  Just grandstanding.


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

I Just threw my coffee cup against the wall. I need a breather.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Accused Rapists have no right to a defense.
> ...



That job is not worth it.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *She really should be removed from office for this stunt.*
> ...



For breaking a constituents right to confidentiality


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> CBF "I had to walk passed everyone to leave the house."
> with a true investigation she will have to back this up


*Everyone she said was at the party.....you know the Sex, Drugs and Rape parties, said they weren't there.

She was so afraid of Mark Judge, she said hello to him and his face turned white, but all the other times she talked to him......He WAS JUST FINE.

And how the fuck is Grassely friends with a scum bag like Dirty Dick Durbin?

And why hasn't The FBI ever uncovered The SEX, DRUGS, RAPE RING in which 100s of women were raped?

Kavanaugh was the Virgin Mastermind, and many women who were raped at this party with Trains of never ending men, returned to these Drug, Sex and Rape parties up to 10 times.

Yet not one witness has ever come forward to say Kavanaugh was NOT A VIRGIN, or that these Rape Parties ever occurred.  

Where are all the "RAPED WOMENZ?"

Ford at 15 after an alleged sexual assault where she feared for her life, said the following:

"My Rapist is going to be a SUPREME COURT JUDGE SOME DAY!"*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And your gods are sitting there at the table being questioned right now.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> How do you know she's telling the truth?


The only thing that I know, is that Kavanaught is a *PROVEN* liar.

I challenge you to find a post from MarcATL that states that she's telling the truth.


----------



## DJT for Life (Sep 27, 2018)

If Kavanaugh couldn't do any better than that homely bitch,he doesn't belong on SCOTUS.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Now I get it.

She is a jilted lover.  She loved Mark Judge.  She is mad that he didn't marry her.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> So much for Grassley’s call for civility. Feinstein  is up there accusing Kavanaugh of every wild claim.


You mean like that long accusation towards Feinstein that Grassley was doing first?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Gods aren't real. The other poster is imagining them. Thanks  for commenting.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> ...



Perhaps they would even take her clothes off!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Again, this is NOT a court of law, it's a job interview.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Now I get it.
> 
> She is a jilted lover.  She loved Mark Judge.  She is mad that he didn't marry her.


So you think she is lying about all of it. Special.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know she's telling the truth?
> ...


Your sole reason being he’s a Honky.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know she's telling the truth?
> ...



He is not a PROVEN liar. 

Your proof is based on some people not getting the answer they want, not lying. 

Considering your evidence is based on him being under oath, the lack of a perjury charge vacates your accusation.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> If Kavanaugh couldn't do any better than that homely bitch,he doesn't belong on SCOTUS.




Just think of the shame those 60+ guys that she fucked in high school and college must be feeling now knowing they had sex with that ugly bitch.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> The Moon Bat bitch is about to speak.  The one whose students say is a vindictive hateful asshole and a terrible professor.


You know that it's already been shown that that is a different professor, right?    I bet you knew that but purposely want to lie thinking that others would not notice.   I bet that's it.  Carry on, woman-hater.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


What do you expect from a self-hating Honky?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Again, this is NOT a court of law, it's a job interview.


I have participated in job interviews before.  None of them involved witnesses testifying against me.

The allegation makes it a Court, not an interview.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

"this was extremely emotional", "extremely raw" on FOX...YES THIS IS ACTING at it's best...believe me I studied acting. "100% Kavanaugh" who came at me from behind...ha ha ha.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> I Just threw my coffee cup against the wall. I need a breather.


Holy crap dude calm the f down


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Again, this is NOT a court of law, it's a job interview.
> ...


You’ve never applied for an important job


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



It's more than that. Denying him confirmation based on this basically forces congress to begin impeachment proceedings against him. 

Plus it probably ruins his legal career as denial of confirmation has the weight of the presumption of guilt on him. 

Are you comfortable with all forms of character assassination having the minimal level of proof required?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

She can remember ridiculous details like the Judges friend looking sick as she went to the grocery store one random day but not major details of the incident that catapulted us to where we are?

Nonsense


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So you think she is lying about all of it. Special.


Yes.  Most people think she is lying about all of it.  





.




Special.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible


For someone who can't remember where she was, when she was there, whose story kept changing, and whose witnesses say what she claims never happened....


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> From the other BREAKING NEWS thread that got axed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that teenagers do? Think back! I have ! Somebody explain how a woman with 2 Masters degrees and a Doctorate had an issue with learning 
Dr. Ford had no problem learning how to bend the truth over 20 yrs as a Psychology professor and Dr. Opportunity knocks, I wouldn't be surprised if you see her name on a Dem ballot somewhere, We'll see!


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

“They know the optics of 11 white men questioning Dr. Ford ... will be so harmful and so damaging to the GOP.” -- Areva Martin, CNN legal analyst 

"no more mr white guy!" - senator cory booker

“They understand that you have all of these white men who would be questioning this woman ... the optics of it would look terrible.” -- Gloria Borger, CNN chief political analyst 

“Women across this nation should be outraged at what these white men senators are doing to this woman.” -- Rep. John Garamendi, D-Calif. 

“There has been some discussion of the GOP senators who happened to all be ... white men.” -- Jim Sciutto, CNN correspondent 

“What troubles me is now there are ... they’re all white men.” -- Jennifer Granholm, former governor of Michigan, on CNN 

”You’re seeing on display a metaphor for what this party is, which is basically ignorant white men.” -- “Morning Joe” contributor Donny Deutsch 

“All these white men ... stumbling all over themselves asking her, you know, aggressive and obnoxious questions.” -- Asha Rangappa, CNN analyst 

“What are those -- that collection of old white men going to do?” -- Cynthia Alksne, MSNBC contributor 

“If she testifies in front of the Judiciary Committee, where 11 members are white men ...” -- Susan Del Percio, Republican political strategist, on MSNBC 

“Once again, it will be all white men on the Republican side of the Judiciary Committee.” -- CNN anchor Poppy Harlow 

“The optics for Republicans are going to be really tricky ... You’ve got all white men on the Republican side here ...” -- Julie Pace, Washington bureau chief for The Associated Press, on CNN 

“The Republicans, it happens to be 11 white men still on that side.” -- CNN host John Berman 

“The Republicans, it is 11 white men, talk to me about how you think the tone inside this hearing on Monday will be perceived?" -- Berman, a few minutes later


“On the Republican side, all 11 are white men.” -- Berman, again, same show, several minutes later 

“What hasn’t changed is the number of white men questioning, certainly, on the Republican side.” -- Dana Bash, CNN chief political correspondent 

“The Republican side on the Senate Judiciary Committee is all white men ...” -- Irin Carmon, senior correspondent for New York Magazine, on MSNBC 

“Only this crowd of clueless old white guys ...” -- The Washington Post’s Jennifer Rubin on Twitter


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

OMG- FOX just endangered Kavanaugh and his family by showing his house! How stupid!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The Moon Bat bitch is about to speak.  The one whose students say is a vindictive hateful asshole and a terrible professor.
> ...


Conservative propagandists know it doesn’t matter if something is a lie, as long as they can get people to believe it.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Again, this is NOT a court of law, it's a job interview.
> ...



The consequences make it a court as well, and not just an interview.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*Interesting that no one knew who this woman was, but The Press were camped out on her lawn for weeks, calling her house, her work, and hacking in to her email according to her, pressuring her to testify, despite that No One Knew who she was.


Ford at 15 after an alleged sexual assault where she feared for her life, said the following:

"My Rapist is going to be a SUPREME COURT JUDGE SOME DAY!"
*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She faces felony charges for lying. What employer has that ability?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh for Pete's sake....
So in a nutshell... The Democrats are simply parroting her talking points and asking her questions that are easy lobs for her to spike.... after taking two minutes to tell her how awesome she is of course. The Republicans are all trembling in their seats afraid of possible political fallout that they are avoiding any tough questions and under no circumstances want to appear unsympathetic.  

  Like I said... I believe he will NOT be confirmed. Based soley upon accusations that are fragmented, unprovable and only serve to cast just enough political pressure to cause Republicans to vote no.

  It is working as designed.
We are at the beginning of a very, very ugly time in America. Hello McCarthyism II


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

i wanna know where brett was that night !! oh wait, no one knows what night this happened


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > If Kavanaugh couldn't do any better than that homely bitch,he doesn't belong on SCOTUS.
> ...


 This is how Republicans talk. It’s normal in their party now. This is who they are what they become. This is why women are leaving that nasty and odious party. Thanks for sharing.  And showing us who you are.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > If Kavanaugh couldn't do any better than that homely bitch,he doesn't belong on SCOTUS.
> ...


Again, a fine example of the Rightwing/INCEL/GOP attitude towards women.....especially women who dare speak up.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> “They know the optics of 11 white men questioning Dr. Ford ... will be so harmful and so damaging to the GOP.” -- Areva Martin, CNN legal analyst
> 
> "no more mr white guy!" - senator cory booker
> 
> ...


This strategy was set before the doors of this chamber were ever opened this morning.......


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Who’s facing felony charges here?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

If it WERE a court of law we wouldn't have arbitrary halts to questioning!  I want information from this woman.  I want answers to questions.  I could care less how many letters of support she has received.  The GOP Senators that agreed to this set up are IDIOTS!  It's already quite obvious that Ford will slow play any of the segments where she is being questioned by the prosecutor brought in to get to the bottom of this.  All she needs to do is spend a few minutes reading through the letter SHE wrote to check it's accuracy and that pretty much eats up most of the time that is allowed for her to be questioned!


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - she screwed 54 guys while in an all girls high school
> ...



You need to understand that when you make shit up and hang your hat on a thoroughly discredited RWNJ blog ...
Your credibility circles the drain.
Trump would do well to understand that reality as well.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> So the right wingers are convinced she's lying.
> 
> And the left wingers are convinced she's not lying.
> 
> ...


Which side is coming off to you as cool and calm, and which side is coming off as upset and unhinged by these ongoing proceedings?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> You’ve never applied for an important job


Oh, please tell me what "important" job you interviewed for where they brought in witnesses to testify against you.  Do share.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


ANYONE caught lying under oath INCLUDING HER


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible



After Ford's testimony before this first break, Kavanaugh will have an uphill struggle attempting to counter it.

we are not living in the Anita Hill era but I understand some of the folks here want to return to the past & some here are still living there.

After all, that is the  whole concept of MAGA; going backwards  in time.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow! The Trollish attacks on Ford reveal quite a bit about people who support and apologize for the behavior of men like Kavanaugh, Trump, Weinstein, Cosby. Then again, I don't remember people being so nasty and vigorous in defense of Weinstein and Cosby. They weren't part of the rightwing game plan

Then there is Bill Clinton. Trump trolled the female accusers of Bill and has actually called Bill 'a rapist' without anymore of the so-called_ evidence _demanded by Good Old Boy Brett's apologists. It's been a few decades that Bill's accusers have been under the spotlight, and we know for a fact that most all of them have been proven to be liars. There is the Paula Jones thing .. and ugh, what a lovely human being she turned out to be and she was coached by some of the nastiest dirtiest rightwing manipulators

and

and


and
  and

Imagine, Brett Kavanaugh was one of the people trying to entrap and condemn Bill Clinton with less so-called_ evidence_ than rightwing creeps demand


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


 You should watch this over at Fox. All those fox Trumpsters are going nuts trying to figure out how to ruin her. They keep coming back to ‘but she is so credible’ and getting angry about that. 

It’s really quite hilarious.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Think about how convincing criminal psycopaths are and the acting they do to achieve their goals. Do not believe Dr.Ford because even a FBI and police investigation will still turn up NO EVIDENCE. This is a sham.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > “They know the optics of 11 white men questioning Dr. Ford ... will be so harmful and so damaging to the GOP.” -- Areva Martin, CNN legal analyst
> ...


if Franken was there, he would only be asking Ford for her secret chocolate chip cookie recipe


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Frankenstein interrupts testimony to bring up a bunch of irrelevant shit to inflame women.


Did you not observe the "Pussy Hat" protests the day after Trump got elected?

This was the world-over mind you.

No sir, Trump, nor the Republicans don't have to do anything more to inflame women, they already are, and have.

Try again.


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

OT she is nuttier than squirrel shit. But to liberals she’s  totally sane. Nothing but a dog and pony show.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> This is not a criminal trial.  It is a hearing to determine the severity of a SC nominee’s lack of character.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip - I've got it taping on MSNBC but will be sure to catch Hannity tonight


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Why the hell would anyone listen to someone who says he witnessed a gang rape of a drunk woman and did nothing to stop it not report it to police?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Again, this is NOT a court of law, it's a job interview.
> ...


Nope....this is not a court....because they chose to run it like a court, does not make it one.  It is a job interview......a very very very very very very important job interview.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> OT she is nuttier than squirrel shit. But to liberals she’s  totally sane. Nothing but a dog and pony show.


Yeah, take a look at Brett


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> “They know the optics of 11 white men questioning Dr. Ford ... will be so harmful and so damaging to the GOP.” -- Areva Martin, CNN legal analyst
> 
> "no more mr white guy!" - senator cory booker
> 
> ...


Change the word "white" to "black" and read it back to them.  Watch their reaction.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Wow! The Trollish attacks on Ford reveal quite a bit about people who support and apologize for the behavior of men like Kavanaugh, Trump, Weinstein, Cosby. Then again, I don't remember people being so nasty and vigorous in defense of Weinstein and Cosby. They weren't part of the rightwing game plan
> 
> Then there is Bill Clinton. Trump trolled the female accusers of Bill and has actually called Bill 'a rapist' without anymore of the so-called_ evidence _demanded by Good Old Boy Brett's apologists. It's been a few decades that Bill's accusers have been under the spotlight, and we know for a fact that most all of them have been proven to be liars. There is the Paula Jones thing .. and ugh, what a lovely human being she turned out to be and she was coached by some of the nastiest dirtiest rightwing manipulators
> 
> ...


 While  I believe that Bill Clinton was probably a hound dog, this woman has way too many more witnesses to Brett Kavanaugh‘s and Mark Judge’s behavior. The Republican senate is just keeping  all of the other witnesses from speaking.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > You’ve never applied for an important job
> ...


To get security clearance you get put through the ringer.  Basically investigated.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The federal government has that ability.  Kavanaugh faces the same charges.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a criminal trial.  It is a hearing to determine the severity of a SC nominee’s lack of character.
> ...


I bet you have a problem with the word ask. So, there is a possibility you could have SAID it worse. Based on ALL of my experience with YOU PEOPLE.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Nope....this is not a court....because they chose to run it like a court, does not make it one. It is a job interview......a very very very very very very important job interview.


A job interview with witnesses testifying under oath against the candidate?

Nobody is buying that bullshit.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> This is how Republicans talk. It’s normal in their party now. This is who they are what they become. This is why women are leaving that nasty and odious party. Thanks for sharing.  And showing us who you are.


Bill Clinton is an Impeached Sexual Predator.

Hillary Clinton, his enabler, berated , intimidated, and silenced his victims.

Al Franken admitted to groping women, apologized, was forced to resign, then declared he was NOT SORRY for what he did.

D-Senators spent decades engaged in criminal sexual behavior, and instead of refusing to tolerate it they created a committee whose sole responsibility / reason for existing was to pay for the silence of their victims with tax dollars.

Ted Kennedy left a woman to die in an overturned car in a water-filled ditch to save his own political career and is hailed as a friggin' hero by snowflakes....

..and dumbasses like you  continue to project onto others and accuse others of doing what the Democrats do and of being who the Democrats are.

THAT...and YOU...are friggin' hilarious.....


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> The Trollish attacks


Dear JBVM YOU HAVE BEEN REPORTED TO THE MODERATORS after trolling me and others for days right here on USMB and after upsetting many people because of your continual personal attacks on the members of USMB. You are a hypocrite and a troll and a liar JBVM.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "This is interesting. Chuck Grassley just said his partisan committee staff does the same kind of investigation as the FBI. Yeah, that’s a lie."


what was different?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > “They know the optics of 11 white men questioning Dr. Ford ... will be so harmful and so damaging to the GOP.” -- Areva Martin, CNN legal analyst
> ...


 Last time it was a black woman. This time it’s a white woman. I’m guessing for some Republican women that’s just one bridge too far.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

why didn't ford have kavanaugh charged back in 2012 after her recall?  sorry, that isn't logical. if this is indeed serious, then why did she wait?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


^


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > So the right wingers are convinced she's lying.
> ...


Jumping in and out, I dunno.  
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> How many times have Republicans on the USMB called democratic men pu$$ies And weak?
> 
> And here you have the Republican leadership who are so scared and who are such pu$$ies they have to get a woman to talk for them



They are preventing the Democrats from using the picture of a horde of horrible Republicans ganging up on the poor little woman.

She's a trained prosecutor.  She will sift through the minutia and apply the squeeze over the inconsistencies, of which there are several already.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Ummm, this was from her own social media sites she tried to scrub, snowflake. Try again....


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> She can remember ridiculous details like the Judges friend looking sick as she went to the grocery store one random day but not major details of the incident that catapulted us to where we are?
> 
> Nonsense



She even described what the floor looked like and how intoxicated some of the guests were (more intoxicated than her) AND that it was more of a “gathering” than a party, but she doesn’t remember whose house it was at...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Still more than just an interview. The interview part was the background check and the original hearings about things RELATED TO THE JOB.

This is a court of both law, because they are under oath, and of opinion, and the consequences of him failing at it are more than just losing the job.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> What the fuck is she talking about the hippocampus?



That's what we called the part of the university where the fat girls sororities were located!

The Hippo Campus!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> why didn't ford have kavanaugh charged back in 2012 after her recall?  sorry, that isn't logical. if this is indeed serious, then why did she wait?




Indeed.  It was only when she became necessary for preventing his confirmation BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY that this repressed memory delusion was revealed.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible



She appears credible until you take into account all the contradictions of her story. If you don’t know anything about the charges she alleges I agree she looks credible.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

OK, so a witness who claims she was in college went to 10 high school parties (riiiiight) and witnessed girls being drugged and raped at all ten parties. And said nothing.

So at best if being truthful she is an accessory to rape.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> 
> *Cracks me up all this shit.  Indelible in the hippo-campus.  But I can't remember who's house I was at, who brought me to the party, what month is was, what day it was, or how I got home.
> 
> ...



Male from Ohio and some of you others are idiots.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *At 15 she recalls saying to herself:
> 
> "My attacker is going to be on The Supreme Court some day"*


Horseshit.  Put down the crack pipe, son.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pay for it.
> You got a few million dollars to spare?


Then you don't want to jail these victims Mr. Republican.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Where was this again?
- I don't remember.

When was this again?
- I don't remember.  But I have witnesses...

They say it never happened.
- THEY just can't remember...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible


If changing your story four times from your written testimony is credible.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > The Trollish attacks
> ...


I kind of like my stalkers. Of which I have several. They follow me around from thread to thread. They call me all kinds of names. I’ve even been told several times I should be killed. I never reported it. I feel I might be the one who gets b@nnef but I don’t know, I’m just guessing.   I just assume it’s a form of love.


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> She can remember ridiculous details like the Judges friend looking sick as she went to the grocery store one random day but not major details of the incident that catapulted us to where we are?
> 
> Nonsense



I'm wondering why Judges would look alarmed at seeing Ford? She claims Judges and BK were heavly intoxicated and since she had never reported the event or told anyone, so I'm not sure why Judges would think anything in seeing her. Ford said she said hello when she saw Judges, seems to me she would be the one who would have felt ill by seeing him.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Nope your source even had to issue an apology.  Of course, you could care less and will keep pushing the lie, but whatever.


Indeependent said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


If my tax dollars can be spent on 8 farce Benghazi investigations, they can be spent on this one


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2018)

Railroad....the judge had better get ready for a democrat attack like we have never seen before...with every question the view of dems will fall with the American people...I hope its worth it to them....


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2018)

corroborating facts...Zero......


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *"My attacker is going to be on The Supreme Court some day"*




I thought she told that to her husband years ago during remodeling, wanting TWO front doors to "keep Brett out", but either way, an amazing bit prescience to remember a kid who groped and fondled her through her clothes decades earlier (apparently the only one) might someday be a SC judge!

Apparently she was OK with his being a US Circuit Judge most of his life though.  If every guy who ever groped a girl was suddenly fired from his job, we would have a real crisis on our hands.   As if every girl who ever got felt up carried it through her entire life wanting to destroy the guy 40 years later!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bumped


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

This CBF keeps scanning the room with her eyes when not performing the creaky voice story...CHECKING the AUDIENCE..no doubt. SHE is a master of psychology.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

This is not going to be good for the haters. Trouble in the midterms is icing on the cake, after Brett gets _exposed_ to much of the world (media coverage of this) for the creep he really is. And rightwing politicians and talking heads are being _exposed_ for the assholes they really are


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Nice opinionated rant...keep it up. No one is listening.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible
> ...



get over it; Kavanaugh is toast


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Which side is coming off to you as cool and calm, and which side is coming off as upset and unhinged by these ongoing proceedings?



Which side has nothing to lose if what their plan could be doesn't work?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Dr Ford seems credible

Personal attacks from Republicans will come back to haunt them in the coming elections


----------



## The VOR (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> 
> *Cracks me up all this shit.  Indelible in the hippo-campus.  But I can't remember who's house I was at, who brought me to the party, what month is was, what day it was, or how I got home.
> 
> ...


Why do you right-wing nutters hate women so much?

The gop war on women continues unabated.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible
> ...



get over it; Kavanaugh is toast


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And the consequences are that he either gets the job or not.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> This CBF keeps scanning the room with her eyes when not performing the creaky voice story...CHECKING the AUDIENCE..no doubt. SHE is a master of psychology.




She is a master of being a whinging victim professional therapy patient.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart. 
 For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> This CBF keeps scanning the room with her eyes when not performing the creaky voice story...CHECKING the AUDIENCE..no doubt. SHE is a master of psychology.



More likely a victim of psychology.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> I don't know why there are so Trumpers in denial that Kavanaugh could not do this.  Kavanaugh was an elitist jock at an elitist private school who obviousy loved his booze, and was from a wealthy and prominent family.  He is an entitled fellow.  I am sure he has always felt that way and continues to feel that way.  He can do no wrong.


Because when Republicans use the word "Elite", they're only referring to people on the left.

Not actual elites.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *At 15, after according to her, after being nearly raped and in fear for her life, she stated that
> ...



Doesn't she have a doctorate in psychic-iatry?


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



They're never gonna give that one up even with the apology - Though entirely not believable, it was too damn much fun!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Why would anyone else want to get into that spotlight?



Obviously, this woman is a political activist who thinks she can change the outcome of the Supreme Court.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.


Good catch. Really good catch.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2018)

How can she not remember where the party was?.....that right there would cause me to send her back home....unbelievable....


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Told ya ^


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



So you agree if you know nothing about the allegations she appears credible? I have nothing to “get over.” I don’t care if he’s confirmed or not but I think the Dems are playing with fire.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Did anyone catch the fact that she could not actually remember if they were at the pool prior to the incident. She only assumes they were because she had spent many days there that summer. But then says she was wearing a bathing suit during the alleged attack.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Go go go investigator with the MAP!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.


They are really sick, demented creeps over there.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jury instructions on credibility of a witness. Failure on most of them. 

Among the factors that you may consider are:
•How well could the witness see, hear, or otherwise perceive the
things about which the witness testiﬁed?
•How well was the witness able to remember and describe what
happened?
•What was the witness’s behavior while testifying?
•Did the witness understand the questions and answer them
directly?
•Was the witness’s testimony inﬂuenced by a factor such as bias
or prejudice, a personal relationship with someone involved in
the case, or a personal interest in how the case is decided?
•What was the witness’s attitude about the case or about
testifying?
•Did the witness make a statement in the past that is consistent or
inconsistent with his or her testimony?
•How reasonable is the testimony when you consider all the other
evidence in the case?
•[Did other evidence prove or disprove any fact about which the
witness testiﬁed?]
•[Did the witness admit to being untruthful?]
•[What is the witness’s character for truthfulness?]
•[Has the witness been convicted of a felony?]
•[Has the witness engaged in [other] conduct that reﬂects on his
or her believability?]


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



You really think that is the only consequence?

If you really believe all the stories about him, wouldn't you want him Impeached from the DC Circuit?

You really think his career would keep going if he is turned down from the SC because of this?

Oh, wait, character assassination in the pursuit of politics is OK for political hacks like you because the ends justify the means.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

CBF "the trauma victim" is great at looking down. at her notes and prepared statement. She is flashing those big smiles again.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh! No, She's not a Political Hack. A very well coached witness is what I see ! She keeps saying the same thing time and time again, I only know it happened sometime in high school and evil Brett Kavanaugh Laughed at me at a Party ,and even that can't be confirmed, That's what her testimony consists of,  seems very self serving. I can't identify who , where, when how I got there, how I got home . Her last confirmed memory was standing on the street outside a house somewhere. after drinking at a gathering...... !


----------



## depotoo (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> ...


Lol, he’s lying.  I’ve been watching it.  But nothing new for rdean


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Okay, I was holding out judgment. Watching this just now, her go to smiling with Leahy to fake crying at the laughter? Yeah, she's nuts. She is crazy. More than a few people go into psychology because they are crazy. She is one


I love this armchair psychology from our resident USMB psychologist.

#LOLGOP


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dr Ford seems credible



seems.....?......
she doesn't even know the date or the address or how she got home....its funny that everything she is unsure about are things he could counter with evidence....she has been coached well but is not proving anything....


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Mark and Kav supposedly conspired to RAPE Her by turning up the music and pushing her into the room then just leave the room once they fall off the bed? 

Then she leaves her best friend there to be raped. 

Screw the minor details she can’t remember, some of the inconsistencies in the major accusations make zero sense


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


He will be overturning Roe v Wade this time next year.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dr Ford seems credible
> 
> Personal attacks from Republicans will come back to haunt them in the coming elections



What witness on earth would be considered credible that doesn't remember when and where something like this happened to them?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


 Oh my God. She has an education? No wonder Republicans hate her.  And she’s a woman. Not just a woman but a woman with an education. 

Eee gads!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> CBF "the trauma victim" is great at looking down. at her notes and prepared statement. She is flashing those big smiles again.




She is JONESING on all the approval she is getting from the Progs for being their weapon.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Accused Rapists have no right to a defense.
> ...



How many people you don't know were allowed to sit in and accuse you of things you didn't do at your job interview?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Lol, he’s lying.  I’ve been watching it.  But nothing new for rdean


OK, well, what are they saying over there at the FOXNEWS then?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

The VOR said:


> Why do you right-wing nutters hate women so much? The gop war on women continues unabated.



Why do you Leftwing loons hate men, whites and conservatives so much that you'd destroy a man's life over the specious uncorroborated claims of a women, yet turned a deaf ear when it was half a dozen women screaming RAPE with evidence against Bill Clinton?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So far, Ford is looking & sounding pretty credible



Seriously?

she ran into Judge a few weeks earlier at a store, accidently, and said Hello.

What woman would not walk, if not run, from the guy involved in her 'possible rape'?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Lol nope


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Mitchell is treating this like a prosecutor who has hours, perhaps days, to cross-examine a witness. In fact, she will have a total of 55 minutes.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


One that "struggled academically"; yet still got in to UNC

Right


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




like your claims of rape?


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

so would you say there were between 5 and 55 people at this party?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > CBF "the trauma victim" is great at looking down. at her notes and prepared statement. She is flashing those big smiles again.
> ...


 The Republicans weapon is a trained prosecutor and, get this, woman. At least they say she’s a woman. Who knows?  They prayed for a trained assassin in disguise. But so far she just looks out of her depth.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I’m not one of Kavanaugh’s 4 victims


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

So far, the testimony against Brett Kavanaugh is that he tackled Ford onto a bed and then fell off onto the floor.  

Not tit grabbing.  No attempt to kiss her or remove her clothes.  

It was assault, no doubt (in the unlikely event that all this is true), but I think we need more details for this to be a _sexual _assault.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

I just love the little “cracked” voice she’s using.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

So far it’s been the Republican’s trained assassin trying to build up a case and after five minutes the Democrats spend five minutes tearing it apart. I’m liking what I’m seeing. The truth.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

She is deliberately trying to sound like a 15-year-old when she talks.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Once it has been determined that Kavanuagh has ALREADY perjured himself, Kavanaugh won't be a judge for any 'banana republic' court, let alone ANY court within the US.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

what does ford want out of this?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> I just love the little “cracked” voice she’s using.


I bet Kavanaugh did too as he groped and tried to mount her


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

There are two vastly different "hearings" going on today!  One is when Democrats have their 5 minutes in which they spend the majority of that time telling Ms. Ford how proud they are of her.  The other is the 5 minutes where someone actually asks questions that will lead us to understand whether or not she is believable.

It would be nice if there were more of the latter...if of course you actually want to get at the truth in this matter...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

She doesn't know what exculpatory means.  She has no concept that the FBI might find evidence against her story.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, he’s lying.  I’ve been watching it.  But nothing new for rdean
> ...


They are going over the different points.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Ummm - No it wasn't .. the Nutbar who created the fake "scrubbed" (LoL) pages has apologized and his BS has been deleted. 

https://www.blogger.com/blogin.g?bl...stine-blasey-fords-high-school_19.html&bpli=1

But don't be alarmed - You can still find the same garbage on a hundred other nutter sights.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

do democrats even listen to testimony?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So far, the testimony against Brett Kavanaugh is that he tackled Ford onto a bed and then fell off onto the floor.
> 
> Not tit grabbing.  No attempt to kiss her or remove her clothes.
> 
> It was assault, no doubt (in the unlikely event that all this is true), but I think we need more details for this to be a _sexual _assault.


 Why lie, all of us are watching it? That’s not what she said. I don’t get it with your kind. Why do you have this hostile attitude towards the truth?


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > DJT for Life said:
> ...




Sorry Moon Bat but I am not a Republican.

This is how stupid Democrats stand around looking like TDS afflicted numskulls:


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> She is deliberately trying to sound like a 15-year-old when she talks.


They better have eyes on Kavanaugh.  He might leap out of his chair and try to rape her.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Senator Whitehouse is a big fat idiot.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

This clown is trying to correct the record and tell us we didn't just hear what we just heard.

She remembers everything?


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.



Oh the horror of not believing a story that has way too many holes. How can anyone be so evil?

You are why I have to fear for the well-being of my son once he’s old enough to date. You’ll believe someone was raped just bc they said they were. You’ll believe it even when the timing is beyond suspicious and the motive of the accuser (and in this case those who back her) is apparent.

This is about logic and common fucking sense, something anyone who believes her story despite the major lack of evidence is NOT using.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

The only people being fooled by this are the ones that want to believe. 

Women can smell each others BS way better tan men can. 

Midterms will be fun


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




No PussyHat?  What's up with that?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

SHE is looking down and looking serious as it is described to her that "a sincere, thorough investigation is needed"(Senator Whitehouse). DO IT DO the INVESTIGATIONS! YET it must be after a proper PD report in Maryland so that police as well as FBI can investigate. She doesn't look to comfortable about the investigation.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Rape?  You mean what Slick Willy did to a dozen women?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


How come every lock step republican and/or Trump supporter on here always claims to not be a republican?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

captkaos said:


> Oh! No, She's not a Political Hack. A very well coached witness is what I see ! *She keeps saying the same thing time and time again, I only know it happened sometime in high school and evil Brett Kavanaugh Laughed at me at a Party* ,and even that can't be confirmed, That's what her testimony consists of,  seems very self serving. I can't identify who , where, when how I got there, how I got home . Her last confirmed memory was standing on the street outside a house somewhere. after drinking at a gathering...... !


Do me a favor bub, and let me know when that count gets past 17, hhhhhmkay?

*"I want a fair process where I can defend my integrity. I know I am telling the truth. I know my lifelong record. I am not going to let false accusations drive me out of this process."
— Brett Kavanaugh*

17 times that proven liar repeated some version of that line during his softball FOXNEWS interview the other day.

Try again.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"I am just a 15-year-old girl.  I don't know what exculpatory evidence means."


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

how many things has she changed today?  omg.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

No idea where.

No idea when - story continues to change.

Therapy notes exist - 'The therapist got it wrong with  what she wrote down during the therapy session, but I correct the information when I talked to the Washington Post (ie* admittedly* changed her story and what the Therapist has down on record)

Her 4 witnesses still say it never happened.

More than 2 hours later, and all we still have is her ACCUSATION - NO EVIDENCE.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

She can't remember if she shared SPECIFIC document to the Newspaper reporter? After a week of preparation?

This, with the other questions that the prosecutor just asked, is about to bring her down.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


For this?   No one.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> You are why I have to fear for the well-being of my son once he’s old enough to date


THIS is why there will be no blue wave


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

The personal attacks on Ford by nobodies with sick agendas is enlightening


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Yep just like that


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why there are so Trumpers in denial that Kavanaugh could not do this.  Kavanaugh was an elitist jock at an elitist private school who obviousy loved his booze from an a wealthy and prominent family.  He is an entitled fellow.  I am sure he has always felt that way and continues to feel that way.  He can do no wrong.
> ...



Kinda hard to do when there is no proof and no witnesses.

Phoney. Phoney. Phoney.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, I can say this much...the Democrats are good at giving speeches, and the Republicans are good at cowering in fear.

Grassley totally mishandled this.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


I think Republicans have to be very careful about how they treat a professed sexual assault survivor 

Dr Ford seems credible


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

this current democrat to you, I don't fking care.  you're are wrong.  this is a sham!!! need me to come in and tell it to your face senator?  pay for me to come.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


 If it looks like a turd and smells like a turd and feels like a turd then it’s a turd.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Go Grassley. Committee staff contacted Mark Judge.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> ...




Indeed.  The Progs have seriously miscalculated.  They think all women are like their men hating PusshHatters.  In RealityLand, most women have men and boys in their lives that they love and do not wish to be treated as Guilty Until Proven Innocent.


----------



## task0778 (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> i wanna know where brett was that night !! oh wait, no one knows what night this happened



Exactly!   And nobody knows where either, and that's why as believable as anyone might find her to be, you should not be able to destroy a person's career and damage their personal relationships without substantive evidence to support the accusation.   I'm talking about the US Senate now, cuz it'll be their call to make, not hers.  He has the RIGHT to defend himself, he has the right to the opportunity to prove where he was at the time of the event in question.   It's really just that simple, do we really want a system where somebody says he/she did this and that's it, case closed?   You don't get the job and BTW your reputation is forever smeared and your career is over?   To say nothing of what it does to your family and other relationships? 

The Dems are squawking at every opportunity about an FBI investigation;  well of course they are, that's their end goal, to delay and deny if possible this confirmation.   The FBI does background checks on SCOTUS nominees, has done 6 of them on Kavanaugh.   They do not reach any conclusions, all they do is report the facts.   We talked to this person, this person, and this person and this is what we found out.   Due to the dearth of information in this case, there's really nothing further to investigate if you don't even know where and when the event took place.   None of the witnesses can corroborate Ford's story, and so an FBI investigation would be useless;  there's no there there.

You can enter into evidence all kinds of letters and documents that support either person, but all of that stuff is fluff because none of it goes to show whether or not Kavanaugh did what she says he did.    That is not justice.   Some say this isn't in a court of law, but the consequences are still quite severe and to apply those consequences unfairly with no basis in facts is just not the American way.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > You are why I have to fear for the well-being of my son once he’s old enough to date
> ...


I bet you were with Karl Rove back in 2012. Delusion and denial on a grand scale


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> How come every lock step republican and/or Trump supporter on here always claims to not be a republican?


Why are you suprised?

It's the same thing they did during Bush II's regime?

They were all in lock-step with him, until they weren't. Which was never, because they really STILL are in lock-step with him, they just don't like to SAY it.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Well, I can say this much...the Democrats are good at giving speeches, and the Republicans are good at cowering in fear.
> 
> Grassley totally mishandled this.


Their prosecutor speaking in five minute bursts does not present well


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

why wasn't this done in 2012 if this is so atrocious?


----------



## Grumpyolman (Sep 27, 2018)

Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Grassley is falling all over himself to not look like the ogre he is in real life


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 27, 2018)

I wonder what the parents of Kavanaugh and the other children are thinking now that they are just "finding out" that the kids ran regular Rape Train Parties in their homes back in the 1980's?    They must be feeling pretty stupid not to have noticed.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Grumpyolman said:


> Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?


Because a rapist might be seated on the Supreme Court.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Grumpyolman said:


> Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?


Like Trump, Kavanaugh is afraid of the FBI actually looking into things


Why

Sure looks guilty of something. The fear is thick in the air


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

This witness looks like she might fall apart! I am starting to feel badly for her!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

5 minutes of rambling and he asked her 1 question and she pretended to be a dumb 15-year-old girl. 

I am convinced.  Kavanaugh did it.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> No idea where.
> 
> No idea when - story continues to change.
> 
> ...


no one has come forward to say they took her home!!!!


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I can say this much...the Democrats are good at giving speeches, and the Republicans are good at cowering in fear.
> ...



Okay you guys finally got to me - gonna go watch my tape .. sounds delicious!


----------



## The VOR (Sep 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you right-wing nutters hate women so much? The gop war on women continues unabated.
> ...


I don't hate men, whites or conservatives.

Now tell me what happened when these half a dozen women screamed RAPE, with evidence, against Bill Clinton?  You can start by telling me who the 6 women were?  Were there investigations into these 6 rape claims?  If so, what were the results of those rape accusations?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers


When talking about an event over 30 years ago....I don’t recall is an appropriate response

Anyone remembering every insignificant detail is probably making it up


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 27, 2018)

captkaos said:


> Oh! No, She's not a Political Hack. A very well coached witness is what I see ! She keeps saying the same thing time and time again, I only know it happened sometime in high school and evil Brett Kavanaugh Laughed at me at a Party ,and even that can't be confirmed, That's what her testimony consists of,  seems very self serving. I can't identify who , where, when how I got there, how I got home . Her last confirmed memory was standing on the street outside a house somewhere. after drinking at a gathering...... !



I noticed the woman from Yale mentioned the laughing from BK.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea where.
> ...


Yet, she got home


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Christine Blasey Ford has selective memory about notes to the Washington Post...READ- POOR MEMORY.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

*I  dont  remember      I  dont  Recall     What  difference  does  it  make !!*
*this is all i am hearing from my end*


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

so now she can't remember something that happened just two weeks ago.  now that seems like she's reliable.  LOL


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

I sure hope people don't just listen to this on the radio. 

They only said once that it happened in 1983 and she sounds like she is 15.

People with think this happened last week.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Christine Blasey Ford has selective memory about notes to the Washington Post...READ- POOR MEMORY.


two weeks ago, and we're supposed to believe something from 36 years ago.  hahahahaahahaahaha


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Psychobabble Showdown between the 2 female professionals on ptsd and anxiety.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Why do you think she seems credible?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 27, 2018)

The VOR said:


> If so, what were the results of those rape accusations?



President Clinton never denied the charges, he was never sanctioned in the least, and indeed was hailed as a hero by the Far Left.

The women on the other hand were attacked as bimbos.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> so now she can't remember something that happened just two weeks ago.  now that seems like she's reliable.  LOL


maybe she needs to get drunk to recall.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Grumpyolman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?
> ...


Snowflakes are stuck on the FBI like they were with Trump's taxes.

The FBI already said they will NOT do it because it is not their jurisdiction, that it is a local police matter.
- No report filed. She didn't even tell her own parents / family.
- She did not want this to come out.
- She did not want to be identified.

The 'If Kavanaugh does not demand an FBI investigation then he is guilty' crap is just more snowflake BS being thrown out due to a lack *of evidence*.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> so now she can't remember something that happened just two weeks ago.  now that seems like she's reliable.  LOL


i dont recall if I drove home from my massachusetts vacation 2 weeks ago


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

What a nut!

She has obsessed over this alleged attack for 36 years to the point where it caused problems in her marriage.  She must be the prototype for today's overly sensitive Special Snowflakes.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Now she is testifying as her own expert witness.

Jesus, what a joke.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I think Republicans have to be very careful about how they treat a professed sexual assault survivor
> *Dr Ford seems credible*



My prediction: Collins, Flake, Corker, and Murkowski won't promote to Kavanaugh to the SC.

If Kavanaugh doesn't remove his candidacy, more shit is going to hit the fan. A cascade of witnesses and new accusations.


----------



## g5000 (Sep 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *"My attacker is going to be on The Supreme Court some day"*
> ...


Wow.  You are actually schizophrenic!

In another topic, you just validated Original Tree's claim!



toobfreak said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Grumpyolman said:


> Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?


Delay the vote


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

OOps, just caught her lying about fear of flying.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers
> ...



She's forgetting some pretty significant fucking details.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> why wasn't this done in 2012 if this is so atrocious?



Well since according to her he didn’t actually rape her there’s really nothing to be done about it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh wow, she finally landed a blow...

Asking Ford about her telling her husband about the sexual assault, she asked "did you mention any names?"

Ford replied "No"

Holy crap.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

RIGHT HERE we can see Dr. Ford the PsychoMaster as she very carefully chooses her answer about her fears of flying. She has flown around the world. Big smiles on her part again.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Grumpyolman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?
> ...


You are really bad at this, I'm almost embarrassed for you

Rape is not alleged


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

So she can get a grip on her fear of flying for vacations. Got it.  Her self-control is very self-directed.   So it's clear she is self-indulging this 36 year old obsession.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I think Republicans have to be very careful about how they treat a professed sexual assault survivor
> 
> Dr Ford seems credible



I think the Republicans could forego questioning Dr. Ford, in regards to answers she doesn't have, involving evidence she is unable to provide, and vote to send the nomination to Senate Floor. I mean if it is just going to reside on who wants to believe what, then screw it, and move on.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Grumpyolman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?
> ...


Based on WHAT?

NO evidence has been presented to justify delaying the vote. An 'accusation' is not evidence.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

I feel sorry for this woman.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did.



Same could be said about the dems on Kavanaugh.

they are not looking for the truth, they are trying to ruin him, and don't care what the truth is.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank god for a mute button for when those shithead Democrats spout their filth.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 27, 2018)

Listened to three minutes of a fuckchop POS Democrat senator flapping his cock holster...and turned it off...donated $300 to defeat Clare McCasskill...and will donate $300 more every week until I hit the Maximum.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

its past 12, yet not one dem has asked her for the date? at least the weekend this all happened?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

She is a liar.

Flies for work, but something this significant made her not want to appear.

It was for delay purposes only.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Republicans have to be very careful about how they treat a professed sexual assault survivor
> ...



Then they are on the hook for demanding he be impeached from the DC Circuit Court.

Why is OK for him to be on that, and not on the Supreme Court?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> OOps, just caught her lying about fear of flying.



She explained that, Pop...it's easier for her to fly when it's for a vacation!  (eye roll)


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This clown is trying to correct the record and tell us we didn't just hear what we just heard.
> 
> She remembers everything?


I remember the day my brother drowned. I was 12, I know exactly who told me the news.
Everything else is a haze.

I remember my older sister falling out of a tree when I was nine and a broken branch took a foot long piece of meat out of her thigh. And yet I don’t remember her ever wearing a bandage.

 I remember when I was 10 I was sitting in front of the ironing Board and my sister knocked over the iron and all the hot water dripped down on my back and my leg. I still have the scars from that today. I remember the agony of being severely burned with third-degree burns. But I don’t remember healing. I don’t remember seeing the doctor.  I know it had to take a long time to heal, I just don’t remember any of it.

I bet everyone on the USMB has traumatic experiences that they remember. But they don’t remember what happened just after or just before.

It’s the way our memory works.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> RIGHT HERE we can see Dr. Ford the PsychoMaster as she very carefully chooses her answer about her fears of flying. She has flown around the world. Big smiles on her part again.



Not  a few times, but over and over and over again. Blow the whole fear of being in a closed off space.

Put a fork in this witness, this turkey is done.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Omigawd!  The Lie Detector test was as ANXIETY PROVOKING as flying in an airplane.  She didn't specifiy, however, if the flying was for vacation or to fly to a hearing where people would ask her questions about her delusion.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like the bitch lied about her fear of flying.  If not lying then trying to manipulate to get her way.  Typical for a Liberal.

She has been exposed as a liar.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Republicans have to be very careful about how they treat a professed sexual assault survivor
> ...


I don't see anything that would require kavanaugh to be interviewed again.  Feinstein had an opportunity weeks ago.  she did,  didn't bring this up, it obviously wasn't serious.  take the vote when this charade is complete.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Grumpyolman said:
> ...


Because MUH FEELINGS

The bigger question how long will it take for leftists to circle back to MUH RUSSIANS once MUH VICTIM falls on its ass?


----------



## The VOR (Sep 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > If so, what were the results of those rape accusations?
> ...


Did these women file charges against him?  If so, what were the outcomes?  Please provide links, not just bullshit like your post that I am responding to.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Therapy due to "quibbling over a remodel".

What a whinger.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers
> ...



Really? Are you the survivor of a traumatic experience?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Grumpyolman said:
> ...


Are you stupid?  Accuser #3 alleges gang rape, and your argument that in Ford’s case “all he did was try to rape her” is not good.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Polygraph tests are totally useless on a victim. 

They are playing on the ignorance of the general public.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

A home remodel required couples therapy???


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Citing the Fed Rules of Evidence.

But, this is NOT a court, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Oh wow, she finally landed a blow...
> 
> Asking Ford about her telling her husband about the sexual assault, she asked "did you mention any names?"
> 
> ...



She's been caught in conflicting testimony. She never named names to her husband, but then named names in the therapy sessions with her husband present.

Ahem... that's rather inconsistent.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> She is a liar.
> 
> Flies for work, but something this significant made her not want to appear.
> 
> It was for delay purposes only.



SHE FLIES TO SURF!


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> There are two vastly different "hearings" going on today!  One is when Democrats have their 5 minutes in which they spend the majority of that time telling Ms. Ford how proud they are of her.  The other is the 5 minutes where someone actually asks questions that will lead us to understand whether or not she is believable.
> 
> It would be nice if there were more of the latter...if of course you actually want to get at the truth in this matter...



Yeah, let the trained GOP pit bull chick who's covering for men who don't have the balls to ask their own damn questions have at it nonstop!


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

She calculated a risk benefit ratio?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

The federal law angle about extra "validity" of medical records is scary. CBF admits to "naming his name" to only the husband NOT a doctor or a psych counselor. The memory issues are coming up. She remembers the laughter and the layout of the house. MOST NOTABLE is her emphasis on laughter and repeated efforts "to escape."


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...




I'm waiting for her to testify that Kavanaugh said the word "pussy".


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Klobuchar is so vile and disgusting she makes me want to kick a puppy and I love dogs.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

so question, why didn't her husband contact kavanaugh and tell him he was in trouble in 2012?  people now this is truly stupid and as spock stated back in the day, illogical.

I mean, she is saying today, this incident contributed to her issues.  And this dude just accepted it and didn't do a thing to go thank kavanaugh for putting his wife in this state?  he just stayed quiet.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

So far the hearing can be summarized by saying the whole thing is about  by this:

'I don't remember much...and I do not have any evidence to back my accusation...but what I do remember is THIS.....'


Thanks for coming her and providing you fluid, unsubstantiated, evidence-less, gap-filled, patchy memory-fuelled accusations. Have a nice and safe trip back home.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

Has anyone notice how many times Ms. Ford can't seem to remember things that took place just a matter of weeks ago?  I'm getting an impression that she knows where the prosecutor's questions are going and doesn't want to pin herself down.  How can you forget so much from such recent events?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *"My attacker is going to be on The Supreme Court some day"*
> ...




These Democrats are setting a new precident here. We need to change the way background checks are done from here on out for men especially. If this is really what they want.  we should start clearing out Washing DC now, go through all their high school and middle school records find out if there ever was a complaint about unwanted touching or kissing which would make any one accused a sexual predator until they can prove otherwise. We need to let the hearings begin until we can be sure society is safe.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Are you stupid?


Your self projecting is really kind of sad


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




YOU are the one claiming he raped them.

NOT THEM


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Grassley just called her on her lie about wishing they had come to her!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> She calculated a risk benefit ratio?




Risk:  People who don't automatically believe her will ask her questions

Benefit:  Adulation and positive affirmation from the Prog Outrage Mob and a Book Deal ($$$)


----------



## DrLove (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Klobuchar is so vile and disgusting she makes me want to kick a puppy and I love dogs.



Amy is AWESOME - Former prosecutor .. You would not want her on your tail .. Trust me!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > She can remember ridiculous details like the Judges friend looking sick as she went to the grocery store one random day but not major details of the incident that catapulted us to where we are?
> ...



Yeah, when you're that afraid because of an attack and you come face to face with one of your attackers.....ya sure don't want to have small talk. You run to stay near your Mom or lock yourself in the car.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Does she not realize that her Therapist is a "Mandatory Reporter" of crimes against minors? If she told him of this as a minor, in a State that has no statute of limitations on rape, and she is clear she gave his name, he is guilty of a crime?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Polygraph tests are totally useless on a victim.
> 
> They are playing on the ignorance of the general public.


BUT THEY ASKED HER TWO QUESTIONS AND SHE PASSED!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


She is carefully recanting what she remembers and what she doesn’t. She is not exaggerating or trying to fill in details she is not clear on

She seems more credible than Kavenaughs choir boy act on Fox


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Are you stupid?
> ...


Whatever, stupid


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Nope....this is not a court....because they chose to run it like a court, does not make it one. It is a job interview......a very very very very very very important job interview.
> ...


Absolutely it's a job interview......he's applying for a very very very very very important government job.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

What a disgusting delay. A puling, mewling, boo hooing PSYCHOLOGIST (terrifying thought and proves once again my theory that there's nobody crazier than a mental health *counselor* at any level) claiming eternal victimhood over being treated like the risk taking tramp she was...but not actually being hurt.

Real victims of sexual violence everywhere are enraged and heart broken over this garbage..and we all recognize her as what she is. She isn't reporting a sex crime. She's reporting what the left thinks of women...which is that they are all perpetually hysterical little girls who should be locked up for their own good. This woman has never been harmed. She lives in a cocoon where she believes that her twat grants her the right to expect everybody to make way and approve everything she says and does..and in her circle, they probably do and always have. She's a spoiled piece of meat. 

Is anybody else forcibly reminded of that other time when Democrats castrated and hanged people based on nebulous claims of "sexual assault"?

Yeah.

"..“… a wealthy colored man named Allen Butler, who was well known in the community, and enjoyed the confidence and respect of the entire country, was made the victim of a mob and hung because his son had become unduly intimate with a white girl who was servant around _his _ house.” [9] "

The Legacy of Lynching: The Effects on Contemporary Black Masculinity in   Relationship to Black Violence


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

32 years ago, I cannot recall whether i was male, female, or 1/32nd cherokee indian


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I remember the day my brother drowned. I was 12, I know exactly who told me the news.
> Everything else is a haze.
> 
> I remember my older sister falling out of a tree when I was nine and a broken branch took a foot long piece of meat out of her thigh. And yet I don’t remember her ever wearing a bandage.
> ...


It would have been nice to have recorded all her recollection 36 motherfucking years ago. 

That's why this is so goddamn unreliable and incredible.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Polygraph tests are totally useless on a victim.
> ...


They would be bringing up the test if she failed


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Yeah, let the trained GOP pit bull chick who's covering for men who don't have the balls to ask their own damn questions have at it nonstop!


Way to demean a professional, highly trained, experienced WOMAN, douche bag..... Thanks for the demonstration of how it is ok for liberals / snowflakes to disrespect women and how they project their disrespect and hatred for women onto others....


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


1 claims gang rape and your defense that attempted rape is fine exposes your vile character


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And yet he already has a very very very very important government job. So I guess he has to be impeached right?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Rachel Mitchell rightwing Hitwoman


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

No, you can't have the charts.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so now she can't remember something that happened just two weeks ago.  now that seems like she's reliable.  LOL
> ...


you shouldn't have drove drunk?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> 32 years ago, I cannot recall whether i was male, female, or 1/32nd cherokee indian


 How old are you? Please don’t tell us 31.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


It's hilarious 

NYT refused to publish #2's story because it was too weak

And "gang rape whore" does not allege he participated

I would think that a college whore that goes to high school sex parties would remember who did the screwing...


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

People were telling me. Somebody told me.

Exactly who told her to contact the WaPO and Anna Eshoo?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


You're wasted, aren't you?

If I was a democrat watching this garbage, I'd be wasted too.


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still not one shred of evidence.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Harvey Weinstein had a very important job too. So did Mike Cohen, General Flynn

Men with important jobs must be protected?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It is a job interview

We either hire him or we don’t. Kavenaugh does not need to be criminally convicted to decide he is not worth the chance


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


against Bill Clinton who Trump called a rapist?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > so now she can't remember something that happened just two weeks ago.  now that seems like she's reliable.  LOL
> ...




Where was your Massachusetts vacation? ;(


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

Given Kavanaugh's drinking problems and his being a bad and agressive drunk, I expect that when he testifies he will tell the Senate committee that he will upon confirmation go to the Betty Ford Clinic for rehabilitation.  Isn't this where all these elitist derelicts go?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

“Beach friends” isn’t gonna cut it


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 1 claims gang rape and your defense that attempted rape is fine exposes your vile character


The one who CLAIMS gang-rape also would have us believe that while in college she attended high school parties where she witnessed guys drugging and raping women, that she never reported any of it - not even when she became a victim, yet kept coming / coming back to these same parties to hang out and party with the same criminals who were still trying to drug and gang bang the girls.......


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> I am a strong woman. I have been through bad things in my life. I also studied acting. This Christine lady IS ACTING. I know it when I see it. This will be on video to review. I am greatly bothered by her body language. It shows a confused lady. It bothers me that she is having details fill in at the last minute. She seems to recall "one beer" and that Leland would be at the gathering. She has claimed everyone was NOT drinking AT A PARTY except the bad boys. She has a "sketch" in her mind of this living room. CHRISTINE BLASEY FORD is alternating between a creaky voice and looking down and a scary attention seeking smile when she looks up on a few occasions. NO EVIDENCE.


PTSD?

I guess you'd say that about America's heroes


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.


The same Lindsey Graham who went after B. Clinton for his behavior with women?   That Lindsey Graham?


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


look !! it was a long long time ago !! how am i supposed to recall if i flew or drove back to florida on Sept 12 2018 !!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> I would think that a college whore that goes to high school sex parties would remember who did the screwing...


Well, unless they all run together...because there were so many.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Who are these beach friends?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> RIGHT HERE we can see Dr. Ford the PsychoMaster as she very carefully chooses her answer about her fears of flying. She has flown around the world. Big smiles on her part again.


so yet another lie!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BookShaka said:
> ...


We are not looking for a conviction

Only deciding whether to give him a lifetime appointment or not. Sometimes the selection process is not fair.......ask Merrick Garland


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> If it looks like a turd and smells like a turd and feels like a turd then it’s a turd.



funny, coming from you


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck is she talking about the hippocampus?
> ...


I love to read this comedic Republican's posts.

#KeepEmComing #LOLGOP


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Emma Brown is the Washington Post reporter.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


“I have a firm recollection of seeing boys lined up outside rooms at many of these parties waiting for their ‘turn’ with a girl inside the room. These boys included Mark Judge and Brett Kavanaugh”


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




What a weasely rationale for character assissination.

This isn't just a job interview.   This is judgement about Kavanaugh's character and his entire life.  If this were a real issue, it should have come up before he was appointed to the 2nd Highest Court in the country.  It wasn't because this is made up crap from a psychological mess.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

George Soros Loves the Beach


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Given Kavanaugh's drinking problems and his being a bad and agrressive drunk....


I take it there is more than just the accusation that this is the case...? Medical, clinical, or otherwise actual records?

Yeah, I didn't think so....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Rachel Mitchell rightwing Hitwoman



Be interesting to see if she is called on to question Kavenaughs account with such detail


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


2 questions

Both yes or no questions that were not specific to details

No test questions to determine a base line,it's almost like they aren't even trying to do anything but throw out red meat for true believers, almost... 

I'm ready for a full senate vote and to see what happens with independents in competitive states and districts

The melts from the media on election night may be almost as good as 2016


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> ...


Well, look who was leading them?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Oh here comes the craziest forum poster to chime in.  I assume you smile when you hear news of a rape.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




A quote from a Legal Adult who attended multiple parties where she claims girls were raped and DID ABSOLUTELY NOTHING but continue to drink and party.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



You need to discount the testimony of a Woman who facilitated (and she admits to this) the rapes.

She may be looking to cop a plea.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Weinstein has hundreds of accusers, and hundreds more implying they knew he was a cad. He also admitted what he did (partially)

Mike Cohen isn't accused of anything sexual, not sure why you brought it up. He was also charged with something.

Flynn also not accused of anything sexual. Again, he was also charged with something. 

People need to be protected from unfounded claims of wrongdoing.


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting you turds don't require facts to ruin someone.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Jury instructions on credibility of a witness. Failure on most of them.
> 
> Among the factors that you may consider are:
> •How well could the witness see, hear, or otherwise perceive the
> ...


Oh...this is a court of law?   a trial?    


Answer:   no it is not....it's a job interview.   An extremely important job, but a job interview nonetheless.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


I wonder if she kept partying after Kavanaugh gang raped her.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Grumpyolman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?
> ...




Clinton is being considered for the seat?

or are you talking about Cosby


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Ford seems credible
> ...



She's about as credible as my big toe.

She can't remember anything that happened that night. She has no witnesses. No proof.

Watching this is like watching a school play. Only the school play has better actors.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

I want someone to ask her why she wanted Kavanaugh to testify first!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We are not looking for a conviction
> 
> Only deciding whether to give him a lifetime appointment or not. Sometimes the selection process is not fair.......ask Merrick Garland


So, this IS payback for Garland.  We knew it.

Trying to delay as payback.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

This is the left's view of women...immortalized in *art*/*music* that they spend untold millions of dollars to produce, market, and throw up...This is their view of women, this is how they view the lying fruitcake who is testifying. They see them as cattle. Literally. They view women as cattle. 

And that is why the left sees nothing wrong with using women as tools to go after men who they fear will uphold the law, and our constitution:

"This selection speaks the rules for .... women clearly. As long as they respect the rules of patriarchal masculinity, then their men will protect them. Otherwise, they may become victimized as seen in the song “Georgia Dome”:

“Shawty so crunk she comin out her clothes
dick so big got caught in her throat.
do it hurt?(yeah) do it hurt?(hell yeah)
one nut, two nuts that's what you get…

Niggas, I'm a tell yea
you can't trust a bitch faras you can smell em'
you better lick that stamp and mail em'
back over there to the otha fella
I care less(like i pose to)
Always gotta stay fresh (like I 'pose to)
Don't tolerate that stress(like i 'pose to)
I'll punch a bitch in the breast (in the chest)…

The only time you use your mouth is when you get on your knees.
So Don't speak you shouldn't be saying nothing at all
cause it's hard to talk with a mouth full of dick and balls
So put it in your mouth and blow
Put it deep down in your throat
Nigga like me don't wanna hear that shit so do what the fuck you been told…” [25]

These selected lyrics the view about women held by the performers of such music, and the audience who condones their ideologies. The first stanza pardons vile and violent sodomy between an eager male and a tortured woman. The second poses outright physical violence towards women as justifiable, because they are untrustworthy and stressful."

The left is still trying to lynch people, and all for the same reasons.

To protect their criminal endeavors. One of which is their whole hearted support of the PORN industry. Which will be in some dire straights with a conservative SCOTUS, if RvW is overturned.

The Legacy of Lynching: The Effects on Contemporary Black Masculinity in   Relationship to Black Violence


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > There are two vastly different "hearings" going on today!  One is when Democrats have their 5 minutes in which they spend the majority of that time telling Ms. Ford how proud they are of her.  The other is the 5 minutes where someone actually asks questions that will lead us to understand whether or not she is believable.
> ...


Pit bull chick?  Oh, you mean the woman who's been extremely courteous with all of her questions to Ms. Ford?  Is that the "chick" that you're speaking of?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Be interesting to see if she is called on to question Kavenaughs account with such detail



You would kind of need some details to question should that be the case.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


You enablers are always trying to discount rape victims


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Interesting, are you posting in hashtags to cover up your quaking fear?


What, according to your brain, do you think I'm afraid of TemplarKormac?

#ThisOughtToBeGood #LOLGOP


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Given Kavanaugh's drinking problems and his being a bad and agressive drunk, I expect that when he testifies he will tell the Senate committee that he will upon confirmation go to the Betty Ford Clinic for rehabilitation.  Isn't this where all these elitist derelicts go?


What drinking problems? Did Kav rape you too?


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

Listen to that stupid cackling cuuuunt laugh cynically.

This is where the fucking left will say it was her job to defend the rapist of a 12 year old.

It was her job to laugh like the miserable cackling cuuuunt she is?

Liberals folks. In a nutshell. Here they are though, defending bullshit that they know is bullshit.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


so why didn't she go after kavanaugh in 2012.? why didn't her husband track his ass down to punch him out in 2012?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


No more no less than anyone else who has unpleasant stuff pop up during their job interview.  If you are being interviewed for a job and they find that you've done  X bad thing.....don't you think your current job should be in jeopardy?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Grumpyolman said:
> ...


Obviously, no.  Are you drunk?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are not looking for a conviction
> ...



Bingo, Dem's seeking to get revenge for denying Obama the SCOTUS nomination.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It is a job interview and meets the same standards

If you applied for a job and a woman from your past cane forward and said  you had tried to rape her. 

Would you be hired?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Rachel Mitchell rightwing Hitwoman


Again, way to demean a FEMALE professional expert in her field who has been brought in due to her expertise to ask questions...

I guess, based on the left's continued attacks against Mitchell, that their 'concern and respect' for women is BS and they have no desire to actually get to the TRUTH in this hearing, which is another reason they are attacking the most qualified person in that room to discuss sexual crimes......


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

Notice:

Republicans are using their time to get facts

Democrats are using their time to grandstand.

Why do you think that’s is?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Looks like the bitch lied about her fear of flying.  If not lying then trying to manipulate to get her way.  Typical for a Liberal.
> 
> She has been exposed as a liar.


Shows what an idiot you are.  I have an extreme fear of flying and yet I flew to Germany when I was in the military and I flew back from Germany when I was in the military. I’ve done it when I have to but I’m terrified the whole time, white knuckle terrified. 

 Sometimes you just have to overcome your fears. 

Republicans fear the truth.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


So she saw him standing in a hallway 

At a high school rape party that she attended while she was a college student 

Senate Dems aren't even trying to use this


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Whoever may or may not have raped her, she indeed states that she came back to party.

Did you not see her sworn statement?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Oh...this is a court of law? a trial?
> 
> 
> Answer: no it is not....it's a job interview. An extremely important job, but a job interview nonetheless.


Yes it is.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Serious Faux pas admitting that one....


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> How many times have Republicans on the USMB called democratic men pu$$ies And weak?
> 
> And here you have the Republican leadership who are so scared and who are such pu$$ies they have to get a woman to talk for them to a woman who’s already been attacked by other Republican men  Who are such pu$$ies the only way they could get with a woman is to hold her down cover her mouth and attack her.
> 
> And she was only 15 years old. It’s like Republican Roy Moore all over again.


It's how Republicans roll...


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


i dont remember


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Jury instructions on credibility of a witness. Failure on most of them.
> ...


What lying sack you scum are. Job interviews do not entail some lying slut say you tried to rape her 36 years ago.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




B'loney.

Job interviews are not conducted in view of the entire country in the Senate Chambers.

You lose.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Notice:
> 
> Republicans are using their time to get facts
> 
> ...


 What are you watching?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I was holding out judgment. Watching this just now, her go to smiling with Leahy to fake crying at the laughter? Yeah, she's nuts. She is crazy. More than a few people go into psychology because they are crazy. She is one
> ...


Isn't Psychology one of those evil elite leftist SCIENCES that we keep hearing are so bad?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Courtesy is frightening to leftists, if it serves to illuminate their own hysterical dishonesty.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

If Kavanaugh can't destroy this loon Ford...we need to pick a more aggressive nominee.  If you can't defend against Ford, how can we expect you to defend the constitution against those who want to ignore it?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


I could post the rest of her allegations if you want.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> how many things has she changed today?  omg.


clarification 


not unusual


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Oh really?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the bitch lied about her fear of flying.  If not lying then trying to manipulate to get her way.  Typical for a Liberal.
> ...



WHILE IN THE MILITARY! Dude, in the Military you have no choice dimwit.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

The left hates nothing more than a poised, articulate woman. 

This Ford creature is what they consider *strong* lol.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > How many times have Republicans on the USMB called democratic men pu$$ies And weak?
> ...


It certainly seems that way.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/26/us/politics/kavanaugh-fact-check.html?

Demanding fairness while making shit up? So very Trumpian of the apologists for Brett and the Good Old Boys Network


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Did she?  I guess drugging and gang raping women is okay then.  Call off the hearing folks, rape is just fine.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Who is making the "boys will be boys" excuse?

We're simply saying that it did not happen and she is a liar who is trying to delay the vote.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> If Kavanaugh can't destroy this loon Ford...we need to pick a more aggressive nominee.  If you can't defend against Ford, how can we expect
> you to defend the constitution against those who want to ignore it?


He doesn't need to destroy her. He needs to pity her. Because she's a victim of the democrats. They found a crazy woman, and they're exploiting her. 

It's what they do.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the bitch lied about her fear of flying.  If not lying then trying to manipulate to get her way.  Typical for a Liberal.
> ...



Did you fly multiple times for vacations, R-Derp?  Ford flew all over the world.  Funny that didn't seem to bother her as much as a flight from one side of the country to the other to provide proof of an allegation she made that could ruin an innocent man's life!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Notice:
> ...



An unaltered version of reality. What are you watching?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> She can remember ridiculous details like the Judges friend looking sick as she went to the grocery store one random day but not major details of the incident that catapulted us to where we are?
> 
> Nonsense


Not nonsense. In fact, this is precisely what happens during traumatic situations. This is a well documented phenomenon. But you didn't know that. You think you can judge complicated scientific phenomena based on your first, gut impression.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Mitchell rightwing Hitwoman
> ...


She is NOT there as a woman. She is there as a hostile hitman


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



As is alleged victim #3. She facilitated the rapes.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Jury instructions on credibility of a witness. Failure on most of them.
> ...


is she under oath?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I'm sure you believe it is okay to gang rape women. Most democrats do. 

But we don't. And she's not claiming rape, btw.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


 It is indeed.
And this woman has the nerve to have earned a doctorate.
 The kiss of death for a Republican woman wanting to find a nice Republican men.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"I have difficulty buying that a person afraid of flying willingly gets on a plane to fly all over the globe for pleasure." - President Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


Holding a full Senate vote without hearing out the accusations is begging for failure and will hang heavily over the next election


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

I am a strong woman. I have been through bad things in my life. I also studied acting. This Christine lady IS ACTING. I know it when I see it. This will be on video to review. I am greatly bothered by her body language. It shows a confused lady. It bothers me that she is having details fill in at the last minute. She seems to recall "one beer" and that Leland would be at the gathering. She has claimed everyone was NOT drinking AT A PARTY except the bad boys. She has a "sketch" in her mind of this living room. CHRISTINE BLASEY FORD is alternating between a creaky voice and looking down and a scary attention seeking smile when she looks up on a few occasions. NO EVIDENCE.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I know one thing.....if I claimed there was a witness, I'd expect them to bring that witness there.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Merrick Garland isn't having his character attacked, nor is he being accused of being a criminal. 

Really lame comparison attempt, even for you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, are you posting in hashtags to cover up your quaking fear?
> ...



I didn't ask if you were afraid of me you idiot. You're so scared you can't read straight.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

i have a fear of going to concerts. i dont go to them because i get anxious. seriously.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Isn't Psychology one of those evil elite leftist SCIENCES that we keep hearing are so bad?


It's largely subjective and speculative.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

'I didn't want to come to New York/DC by plane because I'm afraid of flying. With many friends encouragement, I did fly here many times. I've also flown to many places, many times' WTH?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Notice:
> 
> Republicans are using their time to get facts
> 
> ...


That is because the only thing they have to go on is EMOTIONAL MANIPULATION of this entire thin, not one fact, not one shred of evidence.

Whether it is the Mueller Witch Hunt or the Kavanaugh Crucifixion, the Democrats have no evidence and are trying the case in the public, doing their best to attempt to emotionally manipulate people.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Given Kavanaugh's drinking problems and his being a bad and agressive drunk, I expect that when he testifies he will tell the Senate committee that he will upon confirmation go to the Betty Ford Clinic for rehabilitation.  Isn't this where all these elitist derelicts go?
> ...


What drinking problems???!!!! LOL.

The man is Otis Campbell with an attitude problem and a Yale education.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



How can there be any viable witnesses when the accuser can't remember when and where?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


or under oath!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

Until she produces any real evidence, she's a big fat liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "I have difficulty buying that a person afraid of flying willingly gets on a plane to fly all over the globe for pleasure." - President Trump


She testified she limits flying because of anxiety
She specifically stated she would  not fly to Australia


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Lots pf comments about Ford's _looks_. What about Rachel Mitchel? I guess one side is tremendously nasty and desperate


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


No it was Kavanaugh facilitating the rapes.  You should probably look up info about this before commenting.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Psychology one of those evil elite leftist SCIENCES that we keep hearing are so bad?
> ...


IE, NO PROOF / EVIDENCE OF GUILT!


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Why can't the investigator ask SENSORY MEMORY questions on clothing fabric smell touch etc.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



No link, of course.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


when did you see him?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Since he doesn't have a job, what else would he do?


Speaking of which...you're here posting seemingly all day and all night.

Do YOU have a job sir?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2018)

When are they going to bring up her political activism and the scrubbing of her social media?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford is failing miserably. She is now a circus clown. But she has created wealth for herself out of this. The book deals and all the other money making avenues are now available to her.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Lots pf comments about Ford's _looks_. What about Rachel Mitchel? I guess one side is tremendously nasty and desperate


Who gives a crap what they look like. EVIDENCE is all that matters, and they have none.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

omg, "poor little me, I'm not very smart, my brain is a little slower"....

It's exhausting to keep up the continually trembling.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.


Doesn't sound like it. 
I was younger than this woman was (6), and was actually raped by an older juvenile (16), and the episode bothered me for weeks, but it didn't effect the rest of my life.
I think the fact that she was molested but not penetrated like I was, seems to me to be an exaggeration if she feels like she was violated. That act of being penetrated changes everything.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel Mitchell rightwing Hitwoman
> ...



How can Kavenaugh's account include any detail when the accusation doesn't include details like when and where?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers


She's pulling a Reagan?


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Oh c'mon, more than enough circumstantial evidence to show the man can't hold his booze.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Psychology one of those evil elite leftist SCIENCES that we keep hearing are so bad?
> ...


Is that your professional opinion, based on years of education and experience in the field of psychology?

Hmm,thought not...


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Holding a full Senate vote without hearing out the accusations is begging for failure and will hang heavily over the next election



You would have better luck trying to hang everything on something that didn't happen, simply because November is here yet.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Republicans have to be very careful about how they treat a professed sexual assault survivor
> ...



Yup. My thoughts exactly.

The Reps don't seem to want to take the gloves off and go after Ford. So why waste time as the Dems congratulate her all over the place.

Dismiss her and take the vote. This whole thing is a as phoney as a three dollar bill.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Oh c'mon, more than enough circumstantial evidence to show the man can't hold his booze.


...as a 17-year-old boy.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

*The Optics - Enter the Looking Glass

Get a so-called prosecutor to question the witness as if she is on trial, an accused criminal. This is the upside down world of rightwing politics*


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> She is NOT there as a woman. She is there as a hostile hitman


Dude, she IS there as a woman as well. The GOP brought her in to counter the expected claims of how 11 white male GOP politicians were 'mean' to Ford. Wake up....

...and you attempt to justify your attack on Mitchell was a serious FAIL!


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Find me another interview that is done in front of AN ENTIRE NATION, and you may have a smidge of a point. 

On what evidence would he be impeached?


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Jury instructions on credibility of a witness. Failure on most of them.
> ...



You’ve been arguing over this the entire thread, why does it matter? If it’s so important to call it a job interview call it a “job interview under oath.”


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers
> ...


She's pulling a Hillary


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Oh c'mon, more than enough circumstantial evidence to show the man can't hold his booze.
> ...


who claims to be a virgin and not a drunk teen


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

She isn't answering questions. What a skank.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Nah I have no stomach for it.  Bunch of grandstanding, with only the victim and a handful of others actually caring about the attempted rape.


Sounds like you're also "watching" this thing vicariously through all these USMB self-professed conservatives and Republicans that just can't help but be glued to the TV today.

#LOLGOP #TooFunny


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Not even accuser #3 makes that claim. But of course, you could only know this as a fact is you were involved in facilitating these rapes.

What are you telling us?


----------



## Bezukhov (Sep 27, 2018)

Trump should have done this.

*Trump nominates Bill Cosby for US Supreme Court*

Trump nominates Bill Cosby for US Supreme Court - The Rochdale Herald


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Frankenstein released the letter without Ford's permission.




Good job, Frankenstein.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Are you sure it wasn't  a hundred?   five hundred?   I mean, if you are going to make stuff up, GO BIG!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Why would you expect specific details of an event from 35 years ago

I remember parties and bars I went to when I was in college where something had happened like a bar fight or someone getting incredibly drunk

I don’t remember the date, how I got to the bar, what I was drinking, everyone who was there, the exact location of the bar.........but I remember the fight


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > If Kavanaugh can't destroy this loon Ford...we need to pick a more aggressive nominee.  If you can't defend against Ford, how can we expect
> ...


Pity is not what you do when you're being beheaded.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LeeOnLido said:
> ...


She's pulling strength


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers
> ...



Defeating the Soviet Union?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Coaching the witness.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> If Kavanaugh can't destroy this loon Ford...we need to pick a more aggressive nominee.  If you can't defend against Ford, how can we expect you to defend the constitution against those who want to ignore it?



How can he defend himself properly when she can't remember when and where?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Those two things aren't mutually exclusive. 
I think he claims he wasn't there and didn't attend parties where that sort of shit was happening.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


She did make that claim.  Your willful ignorance is a poor defense.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Plausible deniability when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> *The Optics - Enter the Looking Glass
> 
> Get a so-called prosecutor to question the witness as if she is on trial, an accused criminal. This is the upside down world of rightwing politics*


Get  the prosecutor to ask questions of the woman who can't remember where she was, can't remember what year it happened, who has no evidence, and whose witnesses say it never happened....

Credible career experienced Sex Crime expert versus false accuser......


Nice attempt to spin, continuing to attack Mitchell.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol

I don't believe you


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Nope, and I don't believe anyone who admits knowledge of underage girls being raped and stands by and does nothing


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Of course she's a teacher. 

Now it ALL makes sense.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LeeOnLido said:
> ...


I thought Communism collapses on its own


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Grassley again looks out for himself. He thanks Ford for making him look good,... he looks like a complete jerk who hired a so-called prosecutor to ask questions? It's a hollywood staged set made to look like Ford is on trial


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> who claims to be a virgin and not a drunk teen


...which happened 36 fucking years ago.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Sounds just like the muslim state laws about claiming rape.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You would expect specific details for something like this if they are going to be used to ruin a man's life?

Would you be OK over losing your good name and livelihood from an accuser that couldn't remember when and where something you did happened?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Was it before or after Romney put Kavanaugh on his list of potential nominees?

Why on earth did a fight about a second door lead to recalling alleged sexual abuse?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Ford is failing miserably. She is now a circus clown. But she has created wealth for herself out of this. The book deals and all the other money making avenues are now available to her.


She is handling herself quite well under stressful circumstances


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You don’t believe any rape victim so no surprise there


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Of course she's a teacher.
> 
> Now it ALL makes sense.


_You people_ always hate on teachers LOL

and what was Paula Jones, a future Pole Dancer? Well Trump's wife was a raunchy nude model


----------



## Care4all (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh better not lie.....

It's not necessarily what he allegedly did, but whether he lies about it or has lied about it....  Is or would be the disqualifying factor for the new job he is interviewing for....


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ms. Ford can't remember the person who gave her a ride home from THE MOST TRAUMATIC EVENT OF HER LIFE, Winger!  How is that possible?  Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> I thought Communism collapses on its own


It does.

Reagan sucked and was a liar.  He only looked good because Jimmy Carter was such a shitty president.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Your sole reason being he’s a Honky.


Got any more where that came from Mr. Republican?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Weird how this didn’t happen for Gorsuch, huh?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

Bezukhov said:


> Trump should have done this.
> 
> *Trump nominates Bill Cosby for US Supreme Court*
> 
> Trump nominates Bill Cosby for US Supreme Court - The Rochdale Herald


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > here we go with the "I Dont Recall" answers
> ...


Well, Kavanaugh can always check his calendar.


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> do democrats even listen to testimony?


No they don’t. All they want to do is obstruct and stonewall.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Ms. Ford can't remember the person who gave her a ride home from THE MOST TRAUMATIC EVENT OF HER LIFE, Winger! How is that possible? Does that make sense to anyone?


Yes.

IT NEVER FUCKING HAPPENED.

And even if it did, NOTHING HAPPENED.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Witness #3 never said Kavanaugh raped her.

She claims she saw him dancing provocatively and standing in a line outside a door, which could have been a bathroom door for all her admittedly drunk ass knows.

She also claims she was drugged, raped, gang-banged, never reported it, and kept coming back to these parties...where she saw other girls drugged, raped, gang-banged, and never reported it....

If you have some extra cash on you I have this fantastic bridge that actually crosses over water for sale you might be interested in......


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Kavenaugh will remain a judge regardless of confirmation 
We are deciding whether he deserves a promotion. There are multiple accusations about his behavior not being that of a choirboy


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*Has Ford actually said what Kavanaugh did to her?*


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> He is not a PROVEN liar.
> 
> Your proof is based on some people not getting the answer they want, not lying.
> 
> Considering your evidence is based on him being under oath, the lack of a perjury charge vacates your accusation.


According to you and your argument now, the fact that the liar didn't get arrested for perjury, means they weren't lying.

So, if after today, Dr. Ford isn't leaving the proceedings in cuffs, does that mean she was telling the TRUTH!?!?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Why would you expect specific details of an event from 35 years ago


Why would you expect allegations from 35 years ago to be credible?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Yup. My thoughts exactly.
> 
> The Reps don't seem to want to take the gloves off and go after Ford. So why waste time as the Dems congratulate her all over the place.
> 
> Dismiss her and take the vote. This whole thing is a as phoney as a three dollar bill.



It doesn't matter if you think Dr. Ford is credible or not, most people have made up their minds, and she hasn't offered anything more compelling. If the Democrats, or Republicans want to make anything more of it, they can just vote the way they want to vote. The grandstanding aside, let the Democrats drag it along as something that can help them in November, and let the Republicans do the same thing by keeping the ability to appoint Supreme Court Justices a key point in their platform.

The circus is part of the problem, shit or get off the pot.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

the failure to have an FBI investigation is tantamountain to a coverup. A COVER-UP!


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > He is not a PROVEN liar.
> ...



You said a PROVEN liar, not your opinion that they are lying.

You set the standard there, hack.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Ford sure doesn't remember what happened that night.

She says Kavanaugh groped her. She remembers that but doesn't know which house, where or when. She has no witnesses and no proof.

If that doesn't sound phoney to you then you must be a lefty loon.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Borrowed from my twitter feed:

What Ford remembers: 
-The stairwell 
-The laughter 
-Brett Kavanaugh 

What she doesn't remember: 
-When it happened 
-Where it happened 
-How she got there 
-How she got home 
-Who was there 
-Conversations she had even as recently as 3 months ago

That's what I was wondering myself...


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Can Dems be any more obvious? Lets delay, lets delay, FBI investigation, its a Trump cover-up FBI investigation, lets delay, lets delay.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

OMG. Does she not have a lawyer?

File the assault charge in the right jurisdiction AND THE POLICE COULD GET THE TIME CARD RECORDS SHE WANTED!

Easy Peasy.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

here we are at 12:37:42  EST,,,and at this time, i still dont recall what my gender was 15 days ago


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I have a couple memories like that.
 I got falling down drunk one time when I was in the service and I actually fell down and I remember that very well.
 Me and two other guys were walking back from the bar in grafenwoehr Germany and we were so drunk that when we passed a group of American soldiers who were Mexican and one yelled out if you speak Spanish you’re a brother. And then I yelled out and if you’re a Mexican you’re a sister. And me and the two guys were so drunk we fell down on the ground laughing and the Mexicans came over by us and looked down and one of them said should we stomp them. And another one said no leave them alone they’re drunk. And I remember it so vividly because I was so glad we weren’t stomped.
Thank God they weren’t Republicans.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Has Ford actually said what Kavanaugh did to her?*


Fell on top of her on a bed, the fell onto the floor.

No titty grabbing.  No clothes being removed.  Not even an attempted kiss.

It was...AT BEST....assault.  Not a sexual assault.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Not a damned thing. Just another lefty loon that needs something to say.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Ms. Ford can't remember the person who gave her a ride home from THE MOST TRAUMATIC EVENT OF HER LIFE, Winger! How is that possible? Does that make sense to anyone?
> ...


You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Thank's for proving this isn't about the accusations, it's just that you don't want a 5th conservative on the Supreme Court, and will allow anything to be done to anyone to prevent that from happening.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female. 

If that is the worst thing that has even happened to her, she's not a woman. She's a fucking child.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



I've been a crime victim advocate in the past. Ask the rape victims I assisted if I believed them as they put those bastards in the pen.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Kavenaugh will remain a judge regardless of confirmation
> We are deciding whether he deserves a promotion. There are multiple accusations about his behavior not being that of a choirboy


Confirm him and then try to impeach him later.

An impeachment is required one way or another.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how many things has she changed today?  omg.
> ...


no, they were changes.  not clarifications.  when details are changed, that isn't a clarification, that is a mistake. made many times.  I've been listening.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> OMG- FOX just endangered Kavanaugh and his family by showing his house! How stupid!


As dumb as the entity known as FOXNEWS is, Kavanaught will be fine.

Unless he's ravaged by a slew of disgruntled rightwing Republicans for botching this whole thing, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Well, Cosby is in jail for rape,

Clinton had far more believable accusations of rape,

and NO ONE in this mess has accused Kav of rape.

But YOU keep claiming he is a rapist.

No, I'm not drunk, haven't been for over 25 years.

But you are proving you are stupid by continuing to claim he is a rapist.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the bitch lied about her fear of flying.  If not lying then trying to manipulate to get her way.  Typical for a Liberal.
> ...



Which, of course, is why the Republicans are asking questions to establish facts while the Democrats are grandstanding.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


where?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


You must have been horrible at that job.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

So far it is only the lying TDS afflicted Moon Bat bitch's word.

SHE HAS NO EVIDENCE AND NO CORROBORATION


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> the failure to have an FBI investigation is tantamountain to a coverup. A COVER-UP!


No, the FBI covered-up Hillary's crimes, Kavanaugh is innocent and Ford is crazy left wing liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


She can ask about his statements on Fox that he never got drunk and only studied hard and went to church


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It's kind of interesting that everything she has forgotten about that night are the items that would allow others to fix both the date and the location of the accusation.


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

Grumpyolman said:


> Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?


Delay Delay all preplanned.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That was his exact statement?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, let the trained GOP pit bull chick who's covering for men who don't have the balls to ask their own damn questions have at it nonstop!
> ...


Odd...I missed your posts to Flash.   Very odd.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> But you are proving you are stupid by continuing to claim he is a rapist.


Sorry, let's clarify: Failed Rapist


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a feeling that Rachel Mitchell is probably thinking to herself right now that "This is a job I should not have taken."

#LOLGOP


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Oh you didn’t try to villify them and destroy their lives?  Wish I knew you back then instead of now.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

god, can she ever give a straigh yes or no answer? all i hearing is,,,uh,,im not sure,,dont remember, dont recall,,,,i feel as if i am watching another Hillary grilling


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Frankenstein paid for the polygraph.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

She invalidated the polygraph test. Taking it right after a funeral would bork the results up...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > He is not a PROVEN liar.
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Has Ford actually said what Kavanaugh did to her?*
> ...


Why be a lying fuk? 
That’s not what she said at all.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> According to you and your argument now, the fact that the liar didn't get arrested for perjury, means they weren't lying.



Sorry, I have to pull out the snowflake yellow flag and throw it on your bullshit.

US AG Eric Holder was caught dead-to-rights committing perjury, was protected from indictment by his own DOJ and Obama but was Censured by a bi-Partisan congress, making him the 1st  Presidential Cabinet Member in US history to be Censured....AND SNOWFLAKES STILL CLAIM HOLDER NEVER LIED / NEVER COMMITTED PERJURY...

Former CIA Director Brennan was caught dead-to-rights lying about illegally spying on US citizens, the media, and US SENATORS. When evidence was provided the Democrats and Republicans (illegally) cut a deal to keep him from being indicted - he had to go before Congress and admit he illegally spied on the Senate and that he lied. The link and stories - with photos - showing him standing before Congress doing so have been posted many times....AND SNOWFLAKES STILL CLAIM BRENNAN NEVER LIED / NEVER COMMITTED PERJURY/ NEVER ILLEGALLY SPIED ON THE SENATE.....


Going by the same Democrat / snowflake standards, rules, and definitions Kavanaugh never lied.....

Don't get mad at ME or KAVANUGH - embrace the hypocritical suck of tour own making.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> It's kind of interesting that everything she has forgotten about that night are the items that would allow others to fix both the date and the location of the accusation.


Convenient memory.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Well, and I've already answered this once, if you have a very important job...and while interviewing for an even MORE important job they find out something bad from your past that would (hopefully) disqualify you....don't you think your current job would be in jeopardy?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oops, any testimony would be recorded and the interviewed given notice of being recorded.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


He is stupid, but he knows he's lying. He doesn't post lies accidentally or out of ignorance. He does it because he thinks it's his job to push a false narrative. 

If he isn't drawing ssi or shooting up in a friend's bathroom on a regular basis and living off foodstamps, he's probably a federal employee using federal computers to print garbage meant to turn the US into a commie shit hole.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Orin Hatch's facial expression before the break just now looked liked he was thinking "*What the HELL did we just DO!?!?!?*"

#LOLGOP


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You keep claiming no one has accused him of rape when one victim actually has, and act as if attempted rape is completely fine.  Cosby and probably Clinton should be in jail for rape, so should Kavanaugh.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, she looks more intelligent that Trayvon's gf, but only marginally so.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> She invalidated the polygraph test. Taking it right after a funeral would bork the results up...


?


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


In addition to Dr. Ford's testimony and the statements of the other women,  you have Kavanaugh's college roommate's statements as well.  I find them all credible.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Why be a lying fuk?
> That’s not what she said at all.


Well, why don't you tell us what she said.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Gorsuch took the Scalia seat, so a conservative replaced a conservative.

The Dems are fighting dirty to keep a conservative from taking a swing vote seat.

See the difference?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > OMG- FOX just endangered Kavanaugh and his family by showing his house! How stupid!
> ...


 Rush Limbaugh did that for the Obamas when they were on vacation. Not only did he show the house the address but also an aerial view from a helicopter. I remember writing about it right here on the USMB.


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 27, 2018)

Too bad the Republicans refused to allow an FBI investigation. It would have been the best way of finding out the truth.

That's a decision that totally back-fired on them.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how many things has she changed today?  omg.
> ...


WillHaftawaite  Trump clarifies* all *of the time. Sometimes everyone around him is off script. Now that is how you spot a liar

This woman claims to be a victim with ptsd.  She acts like she is. I live near a VA Hospital. See and speak with people like her all of the time, people with ptsd


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Kavenaugh will remain a judge regardless of confirmation
> ...


no evidence, no impeachment


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




I know I know!

Because she's a LOON.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. My thoughts exactly.
> ...


Ford did not have to show up....she could have shown up, been a prostitute with her Pimp and George Soros sitting next to her, and Democrats would declare Kavanaugh to be the lying rapist he is accused of being.

This is literally the 'Herman Cain'ing of Kavanaugh, and it - like the Mueller investigation - will not come down to evidence but the PR / SPIN war, the war of emotional manipulation waged by Democrats and their media.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


No, because there is no difference.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


The bigger difference being multiple rape accusations


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female.
> 
> If that is the worst thing that has even happened to her, she's not a woman. She's a fucking child.




She is actually very childlike and immature for her physical age and education/profession. She is answering in such a way that a 15yo would. Did she never grow up during those 32 years?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



If my current job was in jeopardy over accusations this thin from that long ago I would be looking for a lawyer to sue the person for slander. 

Would you want to be fired over accusations with this level of evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> George Soros Loves the Beach


There it is:   (((Soros)))   Gotta work those evil Jews in somehow.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Or her state of mind as she was leaving the party?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Gorsuch took the Scalia seat, so a conservative replaced a conservative.
> 
> The Dems are fighting dirty to keep a conservative from taking a swing vote seat.
> 
> See the difference?



Quotas on the Court? No seat on the Court belongs to an ideology

What is dirty about asking the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Why be a lying fuk?
> That’s not what she said at all.


She said her witness came in and saved her from being raped....the same witness who said IT NEVER HAPPENED.

Next....


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female.
> 
> If that is the worst thing that has even happened to her, she's not a woman. She's a fucking child.


Especially coming from a woman who fucked more than 53 guys inside a 5 year time span...
This bitch has voluntarily done shit that would make the Devil blush...


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Oh, if your a chick, you would want to know me then or now. Most do


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


It was not Scalias seat
It was a vacancy being filled by a Democratic President


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> She invalidated the polygraph test. Taking it right after a funeral would bork the results up...



oh, right; buried truth, huh?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Her state of mind in general is called into question by the hearings so far.

What is lacking is any real evidence against BK that can be verified or checked out at length. 

It makes it impossible for him to mount any effective defense, and also limits her liability when it comes to any perjury accusations.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

I wonder how many veterans who suffer PTSD relate


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> I have a feeling that Rachel Mitchell is probably thinking to herself right now that "This is a job I should not have taken."
> 
> #LOLGOP



I think Rachel Mitchell is doing just fine.  She'd have an easier time if she didn't keep getting stopped by 5 minutes of Democratic grand standing but she's slowly but surely getting Ford to go on the record with answers.  It's what a good prosecutor does.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




 Correction:  The bigger difference being a ANY MEANS NECESSARY assault to prevent his nomination.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Ive been watching this for a while now and she seems very credible.
The rape enablers seem to be more concerned about who supposedly put her up to it rather than what actually happened.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Her state of mind in general is called into question by the hearings so far.
> 
> What is lacking is any real evidence against BK that can be verified or checked out at length.
> 
> It makes it impossible for him to mount any effective defense, and also limits her liability when it comes to any perjury accusations.


So allow the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> George Soros Loves the Beach



Yeah, but he can't go there any more!  Every time he goes sunbathing and lays on the beach, the Coast Guard gets inundated with calls about a stranded whale! Teddy Kennedy had the same trouble!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

So far the first woman is credible at the Senate hearings.

This is not good for Kavanaugh.

He may have gotten away with this back then, but it has come home to haunt him now.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Jumping in and out, I dunno.
> .


Care to take a wild guess?

*snicker*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Rachel Mitchell: “Did you ever give Senator Feinstein or anyone else the permission to release that letter?” 

Dr. Ford: “Not that I know of.”


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female.
> ...



She's been manipulated and used by men all her life...who give her money for claiming to be victimized by other men.

It's disgusting.

She's a leftist slave. And this is entirely a hoax.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Gorsuch took the Scalia seat, so a conservative replaced a conservative.
> ...




Anita Hill testing during the hearing.

This fake accusation was brought up after the hearing concluded.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> 'I didn't want to come to New York/DC by plane because I'm afraid of flying. With many friends encouragement, I did fly here many times. I've also flown to many places, many times' WTH?



Yeah there have been a lot of statements like that during this hearing—so contradicting I’m left wondering if I heard it correctly.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


calling bullshit

the Optics (set up in a dirty way) of having a supposed prosecutor

Ford is NOT on trial


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


She said she stormed out immediately.

That is consistent with victimology.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> I wonder how many veterans who suffer PTSD relate




PTSD isn't just for veterans......it's something that happens to anyone that has experienced a traumatic event.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> So far the first woman is credible at the Senate hearings.
> 
> This is not good for Kavanaugh.
> 
> He may have gotten away with this back then, but it has come home to haunt him now.



She has created enough doubt to where Kav will
Likely not be confirmed.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> I wonder how many veterans who suffer PTSD relate


My dil, who has 100 percent disability after being raped in Afghanistan, isn't watching this garbage.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > 'I didn't want to come to New York/DC by plane because I'm afraid of flying. With many friends encouragement, I did fly here many times. I've also flown to many places, many times' WTH?
> ...


My mom was terrified of flying, but we'd get her on a plane. I never wanted to be seated next to her LOL


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Rachel Mitchell: “Did you ever give Senator Feinstein or anyone else the permission to release that letter?”
> 
> Dr. Ford: “Not that I know of.”



I got that. A sure sign of a liar!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling that Rachel Mitchell is probably thinking to herself right now that "This is a job I should not have taken."
> ...


Yup. She's awesome.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > George Soros Loves the Beach
> ...


This is a Catholic thing.

Not Jewish.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

OH MY GAWD!!!!

 It looks like Fox is ending up on her side. 

 Will Kavanaugh fall apart when Democrats start interviewing him?


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




It is becoming ever clear many women ARE NOT fit for the workplace or the world and need to crush and destroy men and hold the rest down to a standard they can deal with that they don't get their delicate feelings rumpled.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jumping in and out, I dunno.
> ...


Okay, sure, Kavanaugh is a rapist, a murderer, a Nazi and hates children and animals.

And I'll bet the son of a bitch doesn't floss regularly, either.

Better?
.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many veterans who suffer PTSD relate
> ...



So all Atlanta Falcons fans?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many veterans who suffer PTSD relate
> ...


and YOU should be ashamed of yourself

but we all know you have no shame


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Do they have te person lying about you attend your job interview and lie about you in person?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female.
> ...


Well this is all taking her back to her 15 year old persona.

Very consistent.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

The VOR said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> ...


Correction 

It's a war on leftist stupidity


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> Too bad the Republicans refused to allow an FBI investigation. It would have been the best way of finding out the truth.
> 
> That's a decision that totally back-fired on them.




JACKASS, there have already been SIX background investigations to vet Kananaugh!  The FBI does not investigate sexual assault.  Learn the fucking law.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Fox said Clarence Thomas was able to use the race card. 

But there’s no race card here.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many veterans who suffer PTSD relate
> ...


thanks for offering red herring, but I'll pass

no one said what you put forth


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



She "stormed out" and did what?  Walked the 6 miles to get home?  She testified that she got a ride from someone to the party and from the party but she can't remember who it was that did either.  That's something that quite frankly I find difficult to believe.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Quotas on the Court? No seat on the Court belongs to an ideology
> 
> What is dirty about asking the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill?


Obama and Liberals disagree. With a near super-majority control of the House and Senate plus the WH, Democrats rammed whatever they wanted to through, to include the socialist ideology minority supported ACA that  was opposed by the majority of Americans at the time.

Obama once mocked the GOP, making fun of them being in the minority, by declaring if they wanted things to change they should WIN MORE ELECTIONS.

Once the GOP did just that and took over, the roles were reversed, and liberals / snowflakes began whining like little bitches ,screaming how it was / is so unfair.

Karma, fate, irony....its a bitch!
Just like with rules, regulations, and laws Democrats believed that  'If you want things to change win some elections' did not / does not apply to them. Instead they prefer Obstruction, sedition, conspiracy, treason....and underhanded, immoral, unethical BS like this.

To them, the ends justifies their means, illegal, immoral, or not.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


 I never applied for a job to be a Supreme Court justice. Have you?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > 'I didn't want to come to New York/DC by plane because I'm afraid of flying. With many friends encouragement, I did fly here many times. I've also flown to many places, many times' WTH?
> ...



Even the news guys are questioning the contradictions in her testimony


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is failing miserably. She is now a circus clown. But she has created wealth for herself out of this. The book deals and all the other money making avenues are now available to her.
> ...


I disagree. Her story has too many holes in it. She is proving that she cant remember things. She is stonewalling.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Actually, for important jobs, yes. That's what FBI background investigations do. Glad you're up to speed!


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Sep 27, 2018)

Pupps' take:

Total space cadet


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Judge should be subpoenaed. She mentioned him on many occasions


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Blumenthal is such a creepy hack.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Talk about a High Tech Lynching. The GOP has put a staged show on. They are in total control. No one speaks on the GOP side. They have a supposed prosecutor to make the optics look like Ford is on trial


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


consistently nutty.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Biden Rule


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Quotas on the Court? No seat on the Court belongs to an ideology
> ...


 Wow what a ridiculous rent. Who even knows what you’re talking about? Are you the first one to bring up Obama? Makes no sense in this forum.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > She invalidated the polygraph test. Taking it right after a funeral would bork the results up...
> ...



I won't go into extensive detail, but if you can artificially worry yourself when answering a control question, you can modify the results of your test so that your "normal" responses appear the same as the responses that actually worry you.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


'Details', like FACTS, do not matter. All that matters is that you blindly accept the accusation that Kavanaugh is asexual criminal / monster.....


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> So far the first woman is credible at the Senate hearings.
> 
> This is not good for Kavanaugh.
> 
> He may have gotten away with this back then, but it has come home to haunt him now.



to steal from Templar:

Rachel Mitchell: “Did you ever give Senator Feinstein or anyone else the permission to release that letter?” 

Dr. Ford: “Not that I know of.”

NOT THAT I KNOW OF?

How do you not know this?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

“I have twenty times more evidence for my rape by Bill Clinton than Dr. Ford has against Kavanaugh,” Broaddrick says, “Democrats turned their backs on me. They refused to read my testimony or acknowledge me in 1999 when I went public with my story. Democrats turned their backs on me.”

"Broaddrick said that the mantra the ‘All women deserve to be believed” does not apply to her.

“All women are to be believed if they’re not conservatives and as long as the assault was not done by Democrats.”

Juanita Broaddrick Shows Up At Kavanaugh Hearing To ‘Look Hypocrite Democrats In The Eye’


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Judge should be subpoenaed. She mentioned him on many occasions




He provided a statement under the penalty of a felony if it's not accurate.

He doesn't have any knowledge to corroborate Ford's delusion, so there is no point in subjecting him to harassment by hacks like Blumenthal.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

Hellokitty said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > She can remember ridiculous details like the Judges friend looking sick as she went to the grocery store one random day but not major details of the incident that catapulted us to where we are?
> ...


She is a political assassin. Nothing more


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Orin Hatch's facial expression before the break just now looked liked he was thinking "*What the HELL did we just DO!?!?!?*"
> 
> #LOLGOP


OH, yor a reader of minds now....good to know. 
What’s Dr Ford thinking right now?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


You are almost right but not quite.

But this is now an issue of sexual assault and privilege and no longer an activist vs strict constructionist issue.

Everything changed as of the hearings this morning.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


 Nobody brought up any accusations. 

Perhaps he’s not a rapist?

 I know many are but I can’t believe that all Republicans are rapists.

 I know, I know, it’s hard to believe.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



But that would not happen in a job interview, now would it?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Orin Hatch's facial expression before the break just now looked liked he was thinking "*What the HELL did we just DO!?!?!?*"
> ...


She's thinking "Where's my happy pills" and "I wonder when that deposit will hit my debit card" and "If I start drinking at 5, and I'm passed out by 9, will I be sober in the morning?"


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Judge should be subpoenaed. She mentioned him on many occasions
> ...


You don't sound very fair or open minded to me.

If you keep this up I will be forced to iggy you as a GOP troll.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I never applied for a job to be a Supreme Court justice. Have you?


you don't apply....just like you are not elected President based off of some mythical participation trophy / popularity contest vote, snowflake.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> She said she stormed out immediately.
> 
> That is consistent with victimology.


But, didn't tell anyone she was leaving and does not remember how she got home, but did not drive herself.

And, she didn't tell anyone.  Not even the person who drove her home.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> He provided a statement under the penalty of a felony if it's not accurate.


Judge did? Where are you getting this?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Talk about a High Tech Lynching. The GOP has put a staged show on. They are in total control. No one speaks on the GOP side. They have a supposed prosecutor to make the optics look like Ford is on trial



That prosecutor is the only one trying to get to the bottom of this.  The Democrats have used their 5 minute blocks not to ask questions of Ford but to posture for their base.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Fox said Clarence Thomas was able to use the race card.
> 
> But there’s no race card here.


Sure there is. He is a white conservative. 
Just listen to you idiots invoking race every time you refer to the WHITE GOP


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I knew a guy at work who asked all the ladies he interviewed for jobs out on dates.  He was a moron.  His name is/was Joe Dally.  We called him Dilly-Dally after that.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


FBI background check complete. Nothing found. Next....


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Since Republicans insisted on a female prosecutor to interview the female witness, will they insist on a male prosecutor to interview the male witness, Kavanaugh?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

I cant help but wonder if this is some kind of social experiment. This is staged to make this woman look like a criminal but she isnt following the script.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> OH, yor a reader of minds now....good to know.


Just like you, who has claimed she is lying since day one. So, no whining allowed by you.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Blumenthal is such a creepy hack.


Not as creepy as president Donald Groper of Pussies


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

Wonder how many rocks the Dems had to look under to find Ford.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Of course not. Clearly she’s not lying.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about a High Tech Lynching. The GOP has put a staged show on. They are in total control. No one speaks on the GOP side. They have a supposed prosecutor to make the optics look like Ford is on trial
> ...


Are you watching the real hearings or some sitcom on Fox News ??


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh has been hit with a torpedo. He has a very tough chance to stay afloat with his testimony today. This will be interesting.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Judge should be subpoenaed. She mentioned him on many occasions


It would totally destroy her testimony.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > He provided a statement under the penalty of a felony if it's not accurate.
> ...




Here:

_My staff reached out to the other individuals allegedly at the party—Mark Judge, Patrick J. Smyth, and Leland Ingham Keyser. All three submitted statements to the Senate under penalty of felony denying any knowledge of the events described by Dr. Ford. Dr. Ford's lifelong friend, Ms. Keyser, stated she doesn't know Judge Kavanaugh and doesn't recall ever attending a party with him...._

READ: Sen. Chuck Grassley's written opening statement for Kavanaugh and Ford hearing - CNNPolitics


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > He provided a statement under the penalty of a felony if it's not accurate.
> ...



Jesus H Christ, are you really that stupid?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Wonder how many rocks the Dems had to look under to find Ford.


 We’re talking Democrats, not Republicans. When Republicans are dragged out into the sun they dry up and blow away. For them to survive it has to be dark and damp.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> FBI background check complete. Nothing found. Next....


Haha, look at who suddenly gives the FBI credibility...just shut up, freak....


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


The polygraph is not an issue.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Stop yer whining. Answer the question.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



What does Franken or a secrete cookie recipe have to do with this thread?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Kavanaugh has been hit with a torpedo. He has a very tough chance to stay afloat with his testimony today. This will be interesting.


Absolutely right.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I cant help but wonder if this is some kind of social experiment. This is staged to make this woman look like a criminal but she isnt following the script.


Talk about a High Tech Lynching. The GOP has put a staged show on. They are in total control. No one speaks on the GOP side. They have a supposed prosecutor to make the optics look like Ford is on trial.

and there will be NO records of what the slimy GOP Senators would ask. Did they feed that sow prosecutor? Oh look! I did what the Bad boy apologists do, I commented upon a woman's looks in order to marginalize her


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Since Republicans insisted on a female prosecutor to interview the female witness, will they insist on a male prosecutor to interview the male witness, Kavanaugh?



Why?, Kavanaugh isn't afraid to testify like Ford. Or was it that she was afraid to fly? This chicks got more fear problems then you can shake a stick at.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> “I have twenty times more evidence for my rape by Bill Clinton than Dr. Ford has against Kavanaugh,” Broaddrick says, “Democrats turned their backs on me. They refused to read my testimony or acknowledge me in 1999 when I went public with my story. Democrats turned their backs on me.”
> 
> "Broaddrick said that the mantra the ‘All women deserve to be believed” does not apply to her.
> 
> ...


Someone who claims to be a rape victim should go out an attack another rape victim? That makes no sense. How do you know she’s not supporting the lady witness?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Sure, being interviewed about something that happened when you were young can put your mental state back to that time in your answers that relate to those memories...……...but she's acting/behaving like the child all throughout. 

Usually most 40+ year old women can behave and conduct themselves as 40+ yo women when not having to remember trauma from their childhood


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Blumenthal is such a creepy hack.
> ...


Yeah, right. Of course. 

You know how many women want billionaires?

A lot....

That is how many.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Listen to that stupid cackling cuuuunt laugh cynically.
> 
> This is where the fucking left will say it was her job to defend the rapist of a 12 year old.
> 
> ...


This is SO MUCH MORE respectful than calling someone a "chick", isn't it trumpanzees?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> You keep claiming no one has accused him of rape when one victim actually has,



which one?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Sep 27, 2018)

The number of pathetic Loons in this country nowadays is mind blowing...my grandfather is rolling in his grave.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Gotcha, thank you. So, let me get this straight:

We should believe the man denying a felony, because his denial would be a felony, if it is not accurate.

Do I have that very "special" logic right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LeeOnLido said:
> ...



At least he has one!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

If Kavanaugh lies too much in his upcoming testimony today, he is history.

His only hope is to confess and apologize.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Since Republicans insisted on a female prosecutor to interview the female witness, will they insist on a male prosecutor to interview the male witness, Kavanaugh?
> ...



She's not as fearful as she claims.  She is using this as a virtue-signally mechanism. Look how brave I am to come forward even though I'm terrified of flying and stressed by the lie detector.  Me me me me me!!!!!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



It's been answered dimwit, and doubling down on stupid makes you a Moron.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Apparently, it's turning into a job requirement with some Righties.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Why has no one filed articles of impeachment on Kavanaugh to remove him from the D.C. Circuit?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how many rocks the Dems had to look under to find Ford.
> ...


Hey, you guys found Anita Hill, Maxine Waters and Hillary. I guess you get better with practice.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Judge should be subpoenaed. She mentioned him on many occasions
> ...


I spoke of subpoenas the day this shit got serious. Everyone laughed.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



I had posted that to clarify it for you, since that was the second comment I'd seen from you referring PTSD to veterans


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



hmmm... tell that to the D's who keep bringing it up, not me.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh’s problem is that three other women have come forward. All of them credible. Democrats will have no hesitation in asking him about those different women. Including his male roommate from Yale.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> It's been answered dimwit,


you can stop your incessant whining now, the poster is asked provided the info. Thanks.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You mean they hope they don't entail that, right?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.


 Rachel Maddow said his nomination was hurtling towards the sun. I wonder what that means?


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Question to Judge Kavanaugh..."With what degree of certainty to you believe you never assaulted Doctor Ford?"


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But, didn't tell anyone she was leaving and does not remember how she got home, but did not drive herself.
> 
> And, she didn't tell anyone.  Not even the person who drove her home.


KEEPING A RUNNING TALLY:

No idea where it happened.

No idea when it happened.

Doesn't remember how she got there.

Doesn't remember how she got home.

Never told her mom / dad.

Never told her family.

Never filed a Police Report.

Never mentioned the name Kavanaugh t her Therapist - no record.

Told the Washington Post  something different that what her
Therapist had written down - told Mitchell the Therapist got it wrong and she corrected it to the Post

Her 4 witnesses say IT NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope the hearings take a lunch break soon so that I can fix a fender on my car before getting back to the afternoon sessions.

It is lunchtime in D.C. now and even 1 hour late.  They must be hungry and thirsty.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.


Not based on her testimony.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> If Kavanaugh lies too much in his upcoming testimony today, he is history.
> 
> His only hope is to confess and apologize.


You are a complete tool of ignorance.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

So anyone know WHEN she hired Avenatti??


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"I thought Brett was going to accidentally kill me."

What?


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


It means she ate too much smelly fish last night...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Job interviews for the Supreme Court can and do.  You don't think it's important enough for us to all look in?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Let's summarize Ford's testimony given under questioning:

Do you remember the events? 

YES! I REMEMBER EVERYTHING! IT IS INDELIBLY SCARRED INTO MY HYPOCAMPUS. 

What did you do before the party? 
Don't remember 

Who else was at the party? 
Don't remember 

How many people were at the party? 
Don't remember 

How did you get home? 
Don't remember 

Where were you? 
Don't remember 

Did you tell anyone? 
Yes. Very few people 

Who were they? 
Don't remember 

You remember them turning the music up? 
Yes. 

Did they turn it down? 
Don't remember. 

If the music was so loud no one could hear you, then how did you hear them walking down the stairs and then talking to people before you left? 
I don't understand the question. 

Here is a map. Can you show me your house? 
I don't remember my address 

Did you talk to or see anyone after that party? No. 

Well just my friend. 

Actually I saw Mike too. And I remember he looked terrified and he knew what he had done. 

When was this? 
I don't remember 

Ford: I got my driver's license at 15 and then drove myself to parties. 

Prosecutor: wasn't the legal driving age 16? 

Ford: yes. 

Prosecutor: how did you get here. It has been reported that you are terrified of flying. 

Ford: airplane. It took alot of courage to get on the airplane. I needed support from friends and family. 

Prosecutor: how did you get here in August? 

Plane. 

You fly often? 

I got to Delaware every year to see my family. 

Your resume lists travel as a hobby. Is that true? 

Yes. 

Have you been to Costa Rica, Hawaii, French Polynesia, etc.... 

Yes. 

How did you get there? 

Airplane. 

[I swear I did not make these next questions and answers up] 
Did you want to come forward and be in the public? 
No. 

Then why did you contact WaPo? 
Because people on the beach who don't know about things told me to. 

Who advised you to contact your senator and WaPo? 
Beach friends. 
[] 

Do you talk to the WaPo? 
Yes. Under an encrypted app and off the record. 

Did you talk to any member of congress or staff members about your allegations before the letter to Feinstein? 
Yes. I met with staff and my congresswoman. 

What did you talk about with them? 
I described the incident and what my options were about how to get my story relayed forward. 

Why did you take the polygraph? 
I was advised to 

By whom? 
(lawyer interrupts and claims privilege) 

Where did you take the polygraph? 
An airport hotel conference room 

Why there? 
I was rushing from my grandmothers funnels to the airport. 

Who paid for the polygraph? 
I don't know. 

Did you? 
No. 

Did anyone? 
I don't know


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

TGINH...thank god its not hillary! she would have picked another Ruthless Bad Girl Ginnersbeg

they should be thanking god that trump picked such a moderate. trump should punish the con job dems by picking an extremist like Amy Coney Barrett!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Democrats want you to avert your eyes and NOT look at the facts because 'it will burn out your eyes'....DON'T LOOK!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

One thing I’m not seeing:

Anger

I could have missed it, but I don’t know anyone who has been sexually assaulted that wouldn’t be angry. And if they are afraid, they would be anger because fear leads to anger.

Did I miss it?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

People here have misrepresented what Ford has said, but we have transcripts

I had never told the details to anyone until *May 2012*, during a couples counseling session. The reason this came up in counseling is that my husband and I had completed an extensive remodel of our home, and I insisted on a second front door, an idea that he and others disagreed with and could not understand. In explaining why
I wanted to have a second front door, I described the assault in detail.* I recall saying that the boy who assaulted me could someday be on the U.S. Supreme Court* and spoke a bit about his background. *My husband recalls that I named my attacker as Brett Kavanaugh*.


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Naw, she's just a well coached liar.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> If Kavanaugh lies too much in his upcoming testimony today, he is history.
> 
> *His only hope is to confess and apologize.*


Oh, sure.  Just confess and apologize, and you will be confirmed.

No worries.  Just admit it, Brett.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's not a job interview.  It's a political process.

You lose.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> I could have missed it, but I don’t know anyone who has been sexually assaulted that wouldn’t be angry.


Oh well then, there you have it...very scientific!


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Hey isn't that the guy who Trump called a rapist with absolutely no evidence of any rape?


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> People here have misrepresented what Ford has said, but we have transcripts
> 
> I had never told the details to anyone until *May 2012*, during a couples counseling session. The reason this came up in counseling is that my husband and I had completed an extensive remodel of our home, and I insisted on a second front door, an idea that he and others disagreed with and could not understand. In explaining why
> I wanted to have a second front door, I described the assault in detail.* I recall saying that the boy who assaulted me could someday be on the U.S. Supreme Court* and spoke a bit about his background. *My husband recalls that I named my attacker as Brett Kavanaugh*.


Of course he remembers it. Democrats told him to.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, look at who suddenly gives the FBI credibility...just shut up, freak....


I never said everyone in the FBI was a criminal, dumbass. Nice attempt at a personal attack, but FAIL!


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


I guess you could take that two ways.
Dean, my chance to view has been interrupted a lot.  Are they done with Ford?  Will the prosecutor sum up the point of all her questions, or did I miss that?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


It's both, of course.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

BBC - Ford is "credible and sympathetic"


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.



If Kavanaugh sinks, Trump already has the next one in line. Even more conservative than Kavanagh, and its a woman.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

The VOR said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> ...


Have you thought that perhaps their respect for law and it's process is dominating their questions of candor accurate memories?

It is law that the person accusing another that their testimony be corroberated by individuals that would witnesses to the assault.  Where is the corrobarating witnesses and testimony?

And a practical application common sense acknowledges the political atmosphere in this country is heightened by the fact that Trump won the election, leaving Democrats in anguished states and appauled that this president has the opportunity (or task) to nominate and secure two Supreme Court justices.  Yes there is an all out war.  Not the GOP on women but the liberals in Trump.  From the moment he was elected, the mantra has been IMPEACH TRUMP!

For these reasons, it is imperative that proof of the assault be demanded.  What proof has been given thus far?  Psychological records include discussions of an assault but the attacker was not identified during the treatment.  Strange.

Witnesses have declared that there was no party at that time where she claims the assault happened.  Not one witness she says was there was able to corroberate her story.  She cannot tell who took her to the party or took her home.  Again, strange.

She had decades to report her story to police and have an investigation.  She went through periods of relationship problems and trust and had a support team in place, yet still did not report this assault even when Kavanaugh was going to be a Federal judge.  Yet now, it is important for her to tell her story. And we are expected to believe her without corraberation in a heightened negative political time for this president and block any Supreme Court justices.

Can't do it.  In a courtroom, Kavanaugh would not be found guilty for lack of evidence.  That is the least we can do.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> I hope the hearings take a lunch break soon so that I can fix a fender on my car before getting back to the afternoon sessions.
> 
> It is lunchtime in D.C. now and even 1 hour late.  They must be hungry and thirsty.


They ARE on break, 'til about 1:15p


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> One thing I’m not seeing:
> 
> Anger
> 
> ...


yes, you did miss much

you're a pathetic individual, but you do admit *I don’t know*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> I never said everyone in the FBI was a criminal, dumbass.


Yes you did, liar,  many times. To ignore with you...your embarrassing, hot garbage is making the thread hard to read...


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OH, yor a reader of minds now....good to know.
> ...


I know she's lying. 
She can't remember when or where it happened. 
She claims an almost rape fucked up her mind forever. 
She says she's afraid of flying but flew to Delaware last month. 
Yeah, she's lying.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> ...


You were the 6 year old being raped?   Or....wait....are you comparing her situation with you KNOWING about a 6 year old being raped.....not BEING the 6 year old being raped?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


and so what? We're talking about a creep. It's NOT all about ideology.

but with people like you it is. sad admission


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


I think Trump will eventually do what he has to do.

A conservative woman on the SCOTUS would be a nice change from Ginsberg the communist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *BBC *- Ford is "credible and sympathetic"


Opinions from news organizations are so much fun.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> 
> *Cracks me up all this shit.  Indelible in the hippo-campus.  But I can't remember who's house I was at, who brought me to the party, what month is was, what day it was, or how I got home.
> 
> ...



Fear of embarrassment that they actually had sex with a low life POS like Kavanaugh.

You would just call them a liar anyhow.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female.
> ...



I enjoyed the redundant phrasing and poor grammar used in her opening statement.  I was asking myself, "This person has a Doctorate?"


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Which,like I said, you decided long ago. I'm not sure who you think  you are fooling...


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


My mom was afraid of flying. Terrified, she'd shake and tremble. But we got her on planes.

stfu


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

It is law that the person accusing another that their testimony be corroberated by individuals that would witnesses to the assault. Where is the corrobarating witnesses and testimony?

And a practical application common sense acknowledges the political atmosphere in this country is heightened by the fact that Trump won the election, leaving Democrats in anguished states and appauled that this president has the opportunity (or task) to nominate and secure two Supreme Court justices. Yes there is an all out war. Not the GOP on women but the liberals in Trump. From the moment he was elected, the mantra has been IMPEACH TRUMP!

For these reasons, it is imperative that proof of the assault be demanded. What proof has been given thus far? Psychological records include discussions of an assault but the attacker was not identified during the treatment. Strange.

Witnesses have declared that there was no party at that time where she claims the assault happened. Not one witness she says was there was able to corroberate her story. She cannot tell who took her to the party or took her home. Again, strange.

She had decades to report her story to police and have an investigation. She went through periods of relationship problems and trust and had a support team in place, yet still did not report this assault even when Kavanaugh was going to be a Federal judge. Yet now, it is important for her to tell her story. And we are expected to believe her without corraberation in a heightened negative political time for this president and block any Supreme Court justices.

Can't do it. In a courtroom, Kavanaugh would not be found guilty for lack of evidence. That is the least we can do.


----------



## ohmyi812 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford has NEVER said he raped her. Everything she is saying today is totally believable. She is credible and as honest about this as one can be. We need Mark Judge to testify. He's the second guy present during this terrible attack. If Kavanaugh doesn't admit he did this how could we possibly make him a federal judge.  Even if he admits he did it (drunk or not) he has dug his hole and it's too deep to get out of.  He can never be trusted again! He needs to at least redeem himself to save whatever reputation he has left. 

Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Pretty much every Supreme Court nominee being interviewed by every Senate Judicial Committee.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the Republicans refused to allow an FBI investigation. It would have been the best way of finding out the truth.
> ...


Anita Hill, asshole.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> BBC - Ford is "credible and sympathetic"


One of the repub senators said she was attractive.....

No wonder they got a female to question her.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


she also has ptsd


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> One thing I’m not seeing:
> 
> Anger
> 
> ...


Yah you have missed it.

She looks quite angry to me.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


It came up before he was confirmed

That is all that matters


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> People here have misrepresented what Ford has said, but we have transcripts
> 
> I had never told the details to anyone until *May 2012*, during a couples counseling session. The reason this came up in counseling is that my husband and I had completed an extensive remodel of our home, and I insisted on a second front door, an idea that he and others disagreed with and could not understand. In explaining why
> I wanted to have a second front door, I described the assault in detail.* I recall saying that the boy who assaulted me could someday be on the U.S. Supreme Court* and spoke a bit about his background. *My husband recalls that I named my attacker as Brett Kavanaugh*.



So who goes to couples counseling because you don't agree on remodeling??? WHAT??????


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > LeeOnLido said:
> ...


You tap your hippocamthus?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> What does Franken or a secrete cookie recipe have to do with this thread?


Projection, my dear boy.  You and snowflakes try to accuse others of doing what you / Democrats do / have done and of being who you / Democrats are.

Clinton, Franken the Pervs in the Senate who formed a committee to pay off their victims with tax dollars rather than STOP their criminal sexual crimes against women, Ellison.....

By attempting to claim it is the GOP, not the Democrats, who are the sexual predators who have been preying on women for decades you are just peeing into a fan set on 'hi' / spitting into the wind....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> A conservative woman on the SCOTUS would be a nice change from Ginsberg the communist.


I would have no problem with that, as long as she is a strict constructionist.  Actually, I don't care if she is a communist, as long as she is a strict constructionist.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > BBC - Ford is "credible and sympathetic"
> ...


This is a girl thing politically so like abortion you need women adjudicating it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > George Soros Loves the Beach
> ...



Soros is Jewish?  No one told the Nazi SS?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is with me.  The polygraph "exam" consisted of 2 questions!  That's it.  When asked why it was only two...the person who administered the test stated that victims are seldom given a full test because when you're working for the lawyers of the victim it's assumed that the victim is telling the truth.  He explained that polygraph tests for suspects are different because you're trying to establish truthfulness hence more questions are asked.

So what that tells me is the Ford defense team paid for a polygraph exam designed to make their client look good...not to establish whether or not she was really truthful.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford is a dingbat. Edith Bunker only dumber.

She can't even remember what happened last month. She has the Hillary defense, selective memory.

It's time to get the other people she claims were at the party to testify.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Not sure I've written her off entirely yet, but so far I can't say I'm impressed.  I mean all we've learned so far is that the story is changing again and that the "fear of flying" thing was a complete snow job to delay - so was blowing off having the committee come to her (though that one she actually may not have been informed about the option - someone lying [to her] and stalling [the process] there I suspect.)


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Because it's for a very very very very important government position.   I sure can't understand why some people want to deny that the entire purpose of this job interview is to determine the Committee's recommendation to the Senate as to whether to vote this guy in (hire him) or not vote him in (not hire him).


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Kavanaugh has decided to use a Clinton strategy -- I did not have sex with that woman … .

It will be Kavanaugh's undoing.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Your sole reason being he’s a Honky.
> ...


Yeah...I would never hang out with Karl Rove or any of the current Rs in Congress.
They’re scum just like the Ds and Ford.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> So who goes to couples counseling because you don't agree on remodeling??? WHAT??????


You would be surprised. I know a guy whose wife demanded they go to counseling because they got into a huge argument because he referred to 'FISH' as 'MEAT'.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

There is a guy on called Ron Christie who worked with kavanagh for Bush some time ago.
He thinks that she is believeable and also thinks that Kavanagh has a mountain to climb when he comes on.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Republicans want you to avert your eyes and NOT allow the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill 


truth 'it will burn out your eyes'....DON'T LOOK!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Happens all the time today

Someone goes on a job interview and there is some damning information on their Facebook page

Employer decides maybe someone else would be better


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*Have Democrats ever been as lowdown, dirty, dishonest and corrupt as they are been with Kavanaugh’s confirmation? 
They are worse than circus clowns.*


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

ohmyi812 said:


> Ford has NEVER said he raped her. Everything she is saying today is totally believable. She is credible and as honest about this as one can be. We need Mark Judge to testify. He's the second guy present during this terrible attack. If Kavanaugh doesn't admit he did this how could we possibly make him a federal judge.  Even if he admits he did it (drunk or not) he has dug his hole and it's too deep to get out of.  He can never be trusted again! He needs to at least redeem himself to save whatever reputation he has left.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


Fucking morons. 

Let me guess you stupid ass. Voted for hillary you hypocritical scumbag?

Yeah, you did you piece of shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> ...



why penny?        Unless  Ford was raped daily-------why would she just "forget" 
reasonable details.    Her memory should be VERY SHARP for details unless
she was drunk-----in which case her memory cannot be trusted


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> *REVIEW:
> 
> Judge Kavanaugh*
> Brilliant, qualified judge - hailed by D-Schumer as 'the most qualified judge for the USSC', 'potentially the best judge on the USSC once certified'. Described as a 'Boy Scout', Kavanaugh has had an impeccable reputation among both Republicans and Democrats...until he was nominated by Donald Trump to be the next USSC Justice.
> ...



Wow, that’s  a lot of conservative denial and storytelling before any testimony is heard.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


She shouldn't.

With dogs, those who are pet and cooed over every time they exhibit fear or anxiety develop into lunatics as well.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

I’m watching a prosecutor say that they should take this case to trial.
There is no statute of limitations in Maryland for attempted rape.
 And with all the evidence and all the witnesses and all the ladies coming forward there’s a very strong case here to get a guilty verdict for a case of attempted rape. 
 Remember the bill Cosby case had no forensic evidence at all.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Kavanaugh has decided to use a Clinton strategy -- I did not have sex with that woman … .



The difference is that Clinton was lying - Kavanaugh isn't, there was actually EVIDENCE against Clinton - there isn't any  against Kavanaugh.....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Ford is a dingbat. Edith Bunker only dumber.
> 
> She can't even remember what happened last month. She has the Hillary defense, selective memory.
> 
> It's time to get the other people she claims were at the party to testify.


That wont happen. The repubs have already crashed and burned. If they get Judge under testimony it may very well end up with Drumpf getting impeached.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


She has ptsd


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Kavanaugh is doomed.

The GOP could not see this coming.

The DEM's were given a gift.

Unless the GOP works fast with a Plan B they may lose the Senate and this chance to seat a second strict constructionist Justice on the SCOTUS.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> BBC - Ford is "credible and sympathetic"


Do you know what BBC stands for in America?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Ford is a dingbat. Edith Bunker only dumber.
> 
> She can't even remember what happened last month. She has the Hillary defense, selective memory.
> 
> It's time to get the other people she claims were at the party to testify.



Hey, in no way whatsoever compare this Ford character to Edith Bunker...…….Edith could kick her ass


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...



I agree. Her testimony is anything but solid.

Hell she can't remember anything and she expects people to believe her??

Hell I wouldn't believe her with her hand on a stack of bibles. She's far, far from believable.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

At the end of the day there is no evidence. It's still her word versus his. If she brought this up years ago I'd be inclined to believe her. But I have a very hard time finding her credible based on the timing. She only brought this up when it became political.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> She isn't answering questions. What a skank.


IT's a sad fact that we have women-hating women.....like Phyllis Schlafly was....who want to white-knight men who assault women.   It's odd that they believe it will somehow exempt them from the same mis-treatment in the future.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > What does Franken or a secrete cookie recipe have to do with this thread?
> ...



That post (#375)  is nothing but pure TROLL shit; you, me, and everyone here knows that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Because it's for a very very very very important government position. I sure can't understand why some people want to deny that the entire purpose of this job interview is to determine the Committee's recommendation to the Senate as to whether to vote this guy in (hire him) or not vote him in (not hire him).


The point of this debate over job interview v. court is the standard of proof.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

What I found telling was the questions put to Ford about whether she gave her medical transcripts to a reporter who was writing the article that broke the story.  If she did...something she suddenly can't remember...then it's hard to claim that those would be privileged and not disclosable...which allows a look at Ford's medical and mental history.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh has decided to use a Clinton strategy -- I did not have sex with that woman … .
> ...


 Let me post this again: 

I’m watching a prosecutor say that they should take this case to trial.
There is no statute of limitations in Maryland for attempted rape.
And with all the evidence and all the witnesses and all the ladies coming forward there’s a very strong case here to get a guilty verdict for a case of attempted rape. 
Remember the bill Cosby case had no forensic evidence at all.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


She thinks he's bright.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > At some point Trump the CEO will see he needs to withdraw Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...




Is that before or after the senate flips to the Democratic side?


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


There is no evidence, only claims by Trump haters.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is a dingbat. Edith Bunker only dumber.
> ...


Not sure how you managed to morph to impeachment on this.

Impeachment has nothing to do with it.

This is all about a SCOTUS nomination with a bad past from high school and college using a Clintonesque denial that he did not have sex with that woman Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Republicans want you to avert your eyes and NOT allow the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill
> 
> 
> truth 'it will burn out your eyes'....DON'T LOOK!


Do an FBI investigation.  Go for it.


Just don't hold up the vote.

He will need to be impeached one way or another, so it may as well be while he sits on the supreme court.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Of course she's a teacher.
> 
> Now it ALL makes sense.


Teachers and Education are BAD....especially for girls/women.
- the Taliban


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Hmmmmm


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

The Republican line on cspan has women being catty and nasty about Ford.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is a guy on called Ron Christie who worked with kavanagh for Bush some time ago.
> He thinks that she is believeable and also thinks that Kavanagh has a mountain to climb when he comes on.


I would like to see Kavenaugh questioned about his choirboy claims on Fox
I was a virginal choirboy who never drank or partied


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Kavanaugh’s problem is that three other women have come forward. All of them credible. Democrats will have no hesitation in asking him about those different women. Including his male roommate from Yale.



So Jane doe is a credible accuser ?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.

This can totally end his career.

He got away with something and it has come home to roost and haunt him now.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Her state of mind in general is called into question by the hearings so far.
> ...



There the FBI had jurisdiction, and the incident was less


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



he's been through 6 of them in his career so far.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Wonder how many rocks the Dems had to look under to find Ford.



I think she slithered out and Feinstein outed her to assist her goal of crucifying BK.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

THE most remarkable thing so far is she has a remarkably poor memory. With no cooberation  a razor sharp memory is you best ally and not a dull run
She cannot even remember from less than 6 weeks ago if her grandmothers death and the lie detector test were on the same day
She does come off as demure and even timid and not a wild party girl but when you bring these kind of charges-you must have sharp recollections of it


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Not sure how you managed to morph to impeachment on this.
> 
> Impeachment has nothing to do with it.
> 
> This is all about a SCOTUS nomination with a bad past from high school and college using a Clintonesque denial that he did not have sex with that woman Monica Lewinsky.


This is about delaying the confirmation vote.

Kavanaugh would need to be impeached from the DC Court anyway.  They may as well go ahead and confirm him, let the FBI investigate, then impeach him if they find something.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Her state of mind in general is called into question by the hearings so far.
> ...



There the FBI had jurisdiction, and the incident was less time in the past. 

Here the FBI has no jurisdiction.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 218853


you are nuts!  Twitter? Good god!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh’s problem is that three other women have come forward. All of them credible. Democrats will have no hesitation in asking him about those different women. Including his male roommate from Yale.
> ...


Which one are you talking about?

You have a severe antecedent problem.

I am guessing you flunked college technical writing.

Or did not go to college at all.

Just public high school.

At best.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Put that English major to work and speak English yah wanker.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Kavanaugh has been hit with a torpedo. He has a very tough chance to stay afloat with his testimony today. This will be interesting.



What was the torpedo?  I must have missed it!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

A few highlights:

1. Dr. Ford stated that the incident started when they met at the Pool (her letter). But under testimony she said she only assumes it was at the pool.

2. Her attorney responded to the committee that she would not be able to attend a hearing on Wednesday because they would HAVE TO DRIVE, delaying the meeting until Thursday. BUT THEN FLEW.

3. She is claustrophobic and afraid to fly, but has spent hours and hours and hours of flying in a closed cabin for entertainment and business, but couldn't fly to, as she said, "do her civic duty"?

4. When asked if she gave permission to have her identity revealed her answer? Not that I can recall?

5. Can't recall if she was informed if she was being recorded during her polygraph test? Huh, any administrator of these tests MUST get clear and recorded permission to record, AND THESE TESTS MUST BE RECORDED.

6. Can't recall who gave her a ride home? After such a terrible thing happened? The escape would be the most memorable event, after the alleged incident itself. WTF?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you expect specific details of an event from 35 years ago
> ...


Ask that of all those victims of priest molestation.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


No one has said the FBI had jurisdiction. Thank you for the offer f of red herring

I guess the longer in the past an incident is, the less you want it investigated.

sad


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm
> ...




Condolences on your lack of reading comprehension and cognitive thinking abilities.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Since Republicans insisted on a female prosecutor to interview the female witness, will they insist on a male prosecutor to interview the male witness, Kavanaugh?
> ...



Don't shake a stick at her!  She'll claim you shook something else at her and made her afraid!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I’m watching a prosecutor say that they should take this case to trial.
> There is no statute of limitations in Maryland for attempted rape.
> And with all the evidence and all the witnesses and all the ladies coming forward there’s a very strong case here to get a guilty verdict for a case of attempted rape.



 


NO EVIDENCE

FAULTY MEMORY

CHANGING STORIES

4 'WITNESSES' WHO SAY NOTHING HAPPENED

1 VICTIM CLAIMS SHE COULD NOT REMEMBER WHO RAPED HER UNTIL HER THERAPIST HELPED HER REMEMBER
- Studies show 'repressed memories' are BS - 1 study showed a 'victim' was convinced a story that was made up actually happened

1 VICTIM CLAIMS SHE WAS IN COLLEGE, PARTIED WITH KIDS IN HS, GOT DRUNK, WAS DRUGEGD, GANG-BANGED, NEVER REPORTED IT, WENT BACK TO MORE OF THOSE PARTIES TO PARTY WITH HS KIDS WHO REPORTEDLY RAPED HER, WITNESSED MORE GIRLS GETTING DRUGGED / RAPED, AND NEVER REPORTED IT
...BTW, THIS NUT JOB HAD A RESTRAINING ORDER PUT ON HHER BECAUSE SHE REPORTEDLY THREATENED TO KILL THE WIFE AND KIDS OF ONE OF HER EXES....


ACCUSATIONS - NO EVIDENCE
'I REMEMBER' FROM PEOPLE WHO DIDN'T REMEMBER SHIT - NOT EVIDENCE

AS PREDICTED, LIBERALS AND SNOWFLAKES ARE WALKIG AWAY FROM THIS, ATTEMPTING TO EMOTIONALLY MANIPULATE OTHERS INTO BELIEVING KAVANAUGH IS GUILTY WHEN NO EVIDENCE WAS PRESENTED...


FAIL!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh has been hit with a torpedo. He has a very tough chance to stay afloat with his testimony today. This will be interesting.
> ...


Torpedo:

High school dumbazz -slash- college frat boy gets a direct hit from his past.

Wake up sailor boy.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



This is nothing like what we have seen in the past, be it number of documents, be it pure partisanship, be it accusations at such a late hour. 

The only two even close are Thomas and Bork.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Let's summarize Ford's testimony given under questioning:
> 
> Do you remember the events?
> 
> ...



MOAR:

1- She can't remember details that took place over the past 3 months. 

2- She took a polygraph for hours yet only 2 questions were presented and neither mention Kav at all. 


3- The polygraph was given under stress. She was burying her grandmother. 


4- She lied about flying. 


5- She admitted lying about that stating she hoped that congress would come to her because it was better for her. The end justified the means. 


6- She lied when she stated she that the committee said they would not. Grassley set that record straight. 


7- She made huge errors in the map and distances. 


Am I missing anything?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


The penis story is a separate issue.

Don't get sidetracked.

It will only confuse you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Ask that of all those victims of priest molestation.


Little kids have a hard time coming forward when they are molested by a person of authority, like a priest.  

There's no excuse for this 3-decade delay.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > There is a guy on called Ron Christie who worked with kavanagh for Bush some time ago.
> ...


He was too busy helping crippled old ladies walk across mainstreet because the traffic light was out.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Republicans want you to avert your eyes and NOT allow the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill ...



Nice EMOTIONAL rant in lieu of evidence....


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


I'm just relating my own personal experience.

I understand what she went through, but I don't feel she's being honest about how it effected her. I feel she's milking it a bit. I actually think she was told to say alot of this stuff.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how many rocks the Dems had to look under to find Ford.
> ...


Jeeze.

You are a GOP troll.

Iggy list.

Bye bye.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

*Scott Cross, who was sexually abused by GOP Speaker of the House, Denny Hastert when he was 17, said it took him 37 years to speak out about the abuse.

Dennis Hastert: Ex-House speaker can't be alone with children, judge rules - CNN*


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



I thought you were going to fix your fender??? Times a wastin…….


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> 
> This can totally end his career.
> 
> He got away with something and it has come home to roost and haunt him now.


Still no proof- GUILTY!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Sorry, lil' snowflake - we have to agree to disagree. It was part of the discussion...a part that does not reflect well on Democrats and one you wished to avoid....


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> I actually think she was told to say alot of this stuff.


pathetic thing to suggest


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



So you are saying the FBI can just up and investigate someone breaking a State law (which is what Kavenaugh is accused of) without the permission of the State law enforcement?

It's not a Red Herring, it's how things work.

The FBI investigates federal crimes, crimes across State lines (which usually become federal crimes), can be invited by Local law enforcement to assist. At most otherwise they can come in when local law enforcement is doing their jobs (watch Mississippi Burning for that) but even then that falls under the category of federal crimes.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Me and the admiral don't see eye to eye much, but even I could understand what he wrote. Are you a complete idiot?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> ...


 *It will come out. Let the FBI investigate*


*Scott Cross, who was sexually abused by GOP Speaker of the House, Denny Hastert when he was 17, said it took him 37 years to speak out about the abuse.

Dennis Hastert: Ex-House speaker can't be alone with children, judge rules - CNN*


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Let me know when Kavanaugh is indicted.....


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Julie Swetnick: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Wow this is serious business, if true.


I doubt that Kavanaugh will survive today let alone tomorrow.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Let's summarize Ford's testimony given under questioning:
> 
> Do you remember the events?
> 
> ...



So she hates flying but was at a hotel airport conference room for the polygraph


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Maybe so....
LOL...  I am the worst about leaving out that "e".  Sue me!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



His comment was perfectly clear...….maybe you could work on reading comprehension?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> 
> This can totally end his career.
> 
> He got away with something and it has come home to roost and haunt him now.


He sure did! He went through six different FBI investigations on his way to the DC circuit! He passed an entire Senate Judiciary committee hearing on his way to the Supreme Court, he met with some democrats and not once was he asked about something they knew about in July! It suddenly, just suddenly became an issue the day before the final vote! Yep that Kavanaugh is a bastard and you are not so damn bright!


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


again? The FBI can be asked by the President to vet and investigate. You're throwing around talking pints meant to deflect

question: What would be so wrong with asking the president to allow the FBI to look into this?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Let's summarize Ford's testimony given under questioning:
> ...


You're getting really confused.

Just listen.

Don't talk.

By tomorrow Kavanaugh will be gone.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 27, 2018)

she was afraid to fly to DC but has flown to Delaware every year to visit relatives and has flown to Hawaii several times.  Lie number one

Mitchell is doing a terrible job, not challenging Ford on any of her lies, the republicans really screwed up giving up their time to her.  the dems are going to win this and the GOP has probably lost control of congress after November----------and they deserve it for being pussies and worrying too much about what the corrupt media is going to say about them.   ball less fools.

But having said all that, having the dems in control of congress will be a disaster for this country.   do not let that happen regardless of how incompetent the republicans seem to be, they are better than the dems.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

A woman with multiple post-graduate degrees who is a college professor sounds like 15-year-old girl and says she doesn't know what "exculpatory evidence" means.

That did it for me.  

Total bullshit.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Yup.  I better get out there.

The ABC news coverage is riveting however.

But you're right.  Gotta go.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> By tomorrow Kavanaugh will be gone.


No


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...




the sole reason it came up


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> A woman with multiple post-graduate degrees who is a college professor sounds like 15-year-old girl and says she doesn't know what "exculpatory evidence" means.
> 
> That did it for me.
> 
> Total bullshit.


There is so much that is unbelievable

Another good one is that she was "a poor student" yet got into UNC


----------



## Redfish (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...




and if then find nothing, what them?   How long to we give them to investigate something that is based on one person's claims and that there is no evidence or corroborating testimony?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > She isn't answering questions. What a skank.
> ...


 I remember when Phyllis Schafley was talking about a woman’s place. She said it was spelled out in the Bible. 
And she said her and her husband follow the Bible perfectly and just can’t understand how their son turned out gay. 
That was always hilarious to me. I don’t want to laugh at a woman’s pain but imagine the pain she caused her son.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > What does Franken or a secrete cookie recipe have to do with this thread?
> ...


i am watching Bloomenthal now,,,,,i guess there is life on Uranus


----------



## Redfish (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?




the fake viet nam vet?   zero


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> There is no statute of limitations in Maryland for attempted rape.



What year did Dr. Ford accuse Kavanaugh of sexually assaulting her, and why would the date make any difference in this matter?


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Typical teenage behavior.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm not trying to fool anyone.
I find it difficult to believe that a virgin straight A student would sexually assault anyone. Since the only sex I ever had in my life till I was almost 20 was being fucked in the ass by some pervert scumbag when I was 6, I can see his side of the situation. 
If there was anyone that wouldn't do such a thing, it's Judge Kavanaugh.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

ohmyi812 said:


> Ford has NEVER said he raped her. Everything she is saying today is totally believable. She is credible and as honest about this as one can be. We need Mark Judge to testify. He's the second guy present during this terrible attack. If Kavanaugh doesn't admit he did this how could we possibly make him a federal judge.  Even if he admits he did it (drunk or not) he has dug his hole and it's too deep to get out of.  He can never be trusted again! He needs to at least redeem himself to save whatever reputation he has left.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk



Check your post count Rookie!  Whose sock account are you?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


>


Correct. The FBI report would not reach a conclusion or make a recommendation. It would include facts. The role of the FBI investigation would be to seek out some truth

and then we would see if there is exculpatory or favorable evidence out there

you people keep saying there is no EVIDENCE. An FBI report would contain some either way

thank you

Now allow the FBI in


----------



## Norman (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?



He incorrectly thought that the event was supposed to be about marketing his feminist ideology.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Redfish said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


As long as necessary


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> get over it; Kavanaugh is toast


I stated these very words yesterday...

"*HE'S TOAST!!!*"


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Another good one is that she was "a poor student" yet got into UNC


I don't know.  UNC had that whole academic fraud thing.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Geez where did you grow up?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

Redfish said:


> she was afraid to fly to DC but has flown to Delaware every year to visit relatives and has flown to Hawaii several times.  Lie number one
> 
> Mitchell is doing a terrible job, not challenging Ford on any of her lies, the republicans really screwed up giving up their time to her.  the dems are going to win this and the GOP has probably lost control of congress after November----------and they deserve it for being pussies and worrying too much about what the corrupt media is going to say about them.   ball less fools.
> 
> But having said all that, having the dems in control of congress will be a disaster for this country.   do not let that happen regardless of how incompetent the republicans seem to be, they are better than the dems.


I agree that Mitchel is not effective at all.  Wish Trey Gowdy was acting prosecutor.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> As long as necessary


Then go ahead and confirm him and impeach him later.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I’m watching a prosecutor say that they should take this case to trial.
> ...


 Wow! Now you’re screaming! You must’ve finally been driven over the edge. Hide the handgun. We don’t win another tragedy on a Thursday morning.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > she was afraid to fly to DC but has flown to Delaware every year to visit relatives and has flown to Hawaii several times.  Lie number one
> ...


His Benghazi failure wasn’t enough for you?  Plus he’s retiring.  No political gain from it.


----------



## Camp (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


He is making a job application. His case is not being heard by a Grand Jury.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?



who???


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> So I’m watching Fox and they are saying they should just release Lindsey Graham and let him tear her apart.
> For those on Fox it’s all about ruining this woman. They don’t care what the truth is. They never did. That’s why they love Trump. The liar in chief.


They should let her rip.

Ms. Lindsey will come out screaming "You LYING bitch!!!" at Dr. Ford and prance off in a huff.

I can just see it now.

#LOLGOP #RepublicanTearsTasteGOOD


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Redfish said:


> she was afraid to fly to DC but has flown to Delaware every year to visit relatives and has flown to Hawaii several times.  Lie number one
> 
> Mitchell is doing a terrible job, not challenging Ford on any of her lies, the republicans really screwed up giving up their time to her.  the dems are going to win this and the GOP has probably lost control of congress after November----------and they deserve it for being pussies and worrying too much about what the corrupt media is going to say about them.   ball less fools.
> 
> But having said all that, having the dems in control of congress will be a disaster for this country.   do not let that happen regardless of how incompetent the republicans seem to be, they are better than the dems.


Yes! That was one of my favorite parts of her performance. When, lips quivering, voice cracking glasses fogging up she bravely states she finally summoned the courage to get on the plane!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> There is no statute of limitations in Maryland for attempted rape.



Maybe not now, but there was when this occurred



and that time ran out long ago


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



No one ever claimed he did.  Are you that stupid?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Correct. The FBI report would not reach a conclusion or make a recommendation. It would include facts. The role of the FBI investigation would be to seek out some truth
> 
> 
> thank you
> ...


Yes.  And don't delay the vote in the process.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Actually the FBI is also responsible for doing background checks. They don't need even a suggestion of criminal behavior for that. So suggesting that it's impossible for the FBI to investigate someone up for a position in the federal government, is wrong.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...




Here is the quote:

[QUOTE="LeeOnLido].....[/QUOTE]
if Franken was there, he would only be asking Ford for her secret chocolate chip cookie recipe[/QUOTE]

That has absolutely nothing to do with the thread. If you believe it does then you likley have rocks in your head.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm not trying to fool anyone.
> I find it difficult to believe that a virgin straight A student would sexually assault anyone. Since the only sex I ever had in my life till I was almost 20 was being fucked in the ass by some pervert scumbag when I was 6, I can see his side of the situation.
> If there was anyone that wouldn't do such a thing, it's Judge Kavanaugh.



Even you are not this gullible


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

One thing is clear after all of this.....

Democrats have openly declared their belief that in any case where someone is accused of a crime 'the accused bears the burden of proof' as, according to Democrats / Snowflakes, Americans are GUILTY until PROVEN innocent.

Based on this exposed truth / revelation and understanding the significance and importance of the USSC, *Democrats* - based on this - *should NEVER be allowed to appoint another Judge or a USSC Justice again* .. until they submit themselves to attending classes where they will learn the meaning of Justice, learn the legal system, how it works, understand that trying cases in the public eye / the court of public opinion without evidence but instead attempting to emotionally manipulate people is wrong, and fully comprehend the Constitutional Rights afforded to them by the Constitution and law.

Until that time, they have proven themselves to be threats to the American people, to justice in this country, and threats to our democracy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Judge should be subpoenaed. She mentioned him on many occasions
> ...



That’s fine but just for optics he should speak and back up Kav


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?
> ...


You know, the 2nd most famous Vietnam vet!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Maybe not now, but there was when this occurred
> 
> 
> 
> and that time ran out long ago


It was 1 year in 1982.  Furthermore, Kavanaugh was a minor and would not have been prosecuted as an adult.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > she was afraid to fly to DC but has flown to Delaware every year to visit relatives and has flown to Hawaii several times.  Lie number one
> ...



Hold on, she first must establish where the holes exist, and do so with her making the statements. They are starting to come together.

The witness has provided the holes, and she is soon to start driving her semi through them.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Let's summarize Ford's testimony given under questioning:
> ...


Only the truth.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > She isn't answering questions. What a skank.
> ...



Why do care?  Would you care more if they were all lesbians?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > get over it; Kavanaugh is toast
> ...




I stated on September 16, eleven days ago, that Kavanaugh would withdraw his name from the nomination.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

The solution to all of this?

Confirm Kavanaugh and conduct an investigation for as long as it takes AFTER he is confirmed.

If they find something, impeach him.

Now we can all get back to work.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Redfish said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > question: What would be so wrong with asking the president to allow the FBI to look into this?
> ...



How long? The FBI would investigate and hand in a report. It would be up to them. End of story. Your question actually makes little sense

because if they found what you call _nothing_

that is what their report would say. as Biden said, it would not be about a recommendation or reaching a conclusion


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> 
> This can totally end his career.
> 
> He got away with something and it has come home to roost and haunt him now.


So far, she hasn't said or presented anything to substantiate her claim. He will come out of this ok. He will be tainted because this lying vengeful person has accused him. But he will be fine. So will she with book deals and other avenues of income.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



The difference is that we had DNA proof that Clinton did have sex with Monica.

Kavanaugh?   Nothing!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > As long as necessary
> ...


Confirm a rapist?  Fuck no.  Are you crazy?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh has been hit with a torpedo. He has a very tough chance to stay afloat with his testimony today. This will be interesting.
> ...


More like a BB


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not now, but there was when this occurred
> ...



Damn, you started young!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> A woman whose life is destroyed (which it wasn't), even in theory, because she went to a party and was groped by a drunk teen boy while his friends laughed....is a piss poor example of a female.
> 
> If that is the worst thing that has even happened to her, she's not a woman. She's a fucking child.


Actually, she was at the time....15.  I know that doesn't faze you......women being assaulted doesn't seem to faze you at all.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Grassley getting a beating for his inept handling of the hearing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> ...



The optics look bad whether he is guilty or not. Tainted for life he is. Likely unfairly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?


He's a fucking creepy dude. 
Looks like Freddy Krueger to me.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

I am starting to lose respect for TheHill and Politico based on the opinion pieces they are carrying at the moment.
They both claim the (bored) audience is on the verge of tears.
I’m watching this on TheHill via an NBC feed and no one looks likes they even give a shit.
In fact, the camera is fixed on Ugly Ford and the audience behind her is miniscule at best.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > I’m watching a prosecutor say that they should take this case to trial.
> ...



Could you please stop screaming? You are hurting my f**ing ears you prick.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Ford is a dingbat. Edith Bunker only dumber.
> 
> She can't even remember what happened last month. She has the Hillary defense, selective memory.
> 
> It's time to get the other people she claims were at the party to testify.




She could use the “I don’t recall” defense of Mark Judge.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> How long? The FBI would investigate and hand in a report. It would be up to them. End of story. Your question actually makes little sense


The FBI can investigate until the cows come home, but that should not delay the vote....like the commie dems want.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Accuser #3 is not up for confirmation.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Her greatest tool of credibility is memory
She does not have one.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > A woman with multiple post-graduate degrees who is a college professor sounds like 15-year-old girl and says she doesn't know what "exculpatory evidence" means.
> ...


The Gang Banged Affirmative Action Law.


----------



## Truth2Know (Sep 27, 2018)

I would love for these to be asked.

1. Where you of legal drinking age when you had "1 beer" at the alleged party?
2. How did you drink the beer: from a can, from a bottle, from a glass, sip, chug?
3. How long did it take you to drink the "1 beer"?
4. Was this the first time you ever consumed alcohol? (Follow-ups as dictated by response.)
5. Did anyone at the party force you to consume alcohol?
6. Did your parents permit you to attend parties without adult supervision? If no, why did you attend?
7. What time did the party start? When did you leave?
8. Was this the first sexual assault you ever experienced?
9. Prior to this alleged party, did you have any sexual experiences with anyone? Please elaborate.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Confirm a rapist? Fuck no. Are you crazy?


Prove he is a rapist in a timely manner.  

If he is guilty, impeach him later.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Republicans want you to avert your eyes and NOT allow the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill ...
> ...



huh?



easyt65 said:


> Rachel Maddow said his nomination was hurtling towards the sun. I wonder what that means?
> What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Democrats want you to avert your eyes and NOT look at the facts because 'it will burn out your eyes'....DON'T LOOK!


What is being reported / revealed is like the sun - the Republicans want you to avert your eyes and NOT allow the FBI to do what they did with Anita Hill


truth 'it will burn out your eyes'....DON'T LOOK!


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Absolutely unfairly.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Obviously.  How stupid are you, that you think that needs to be said?  Holy crap, dude.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?
> ...


He lied about serving in Vietnam. Flat out lied.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



What we are getting now is basically what we would get from an FBI investigation. All the request for an FBI investigation is for is to delay the nomination. 

So you want this President to tell the FBI to break it's own rules?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Confirm a rapist? Fuck no. Are you crazy?
> ...


Better to bork him now


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> if Franken was there, he would only be asking Ford for her secret chocolate chip cookie recipe



That has absolutely nothing to do with the thread. If you believe it does then you likley have rocks in your head.[/QUOTE]
You conveniently left out a few things, snowflake:

1. I did not make THAT comment.

2. You left out the comment / comments BEFORE that one I responded to / made.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wait, she couldn't remember if she took the polygraph test on the day she buried her Grandmother?

Seriously?


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?


 
Dumbasses believe conservatives. 


Your sentence doesn’t make sense.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> One thing is clear after all of this.....
> 
> Democrats have openly declared their belief that in any case where someone is accused of a crime 'the accused bears the burden of proof' as, according to Democrats / Snowflakes, Americans are GUILTY until PROVEN innocent.
> 
> ...


making absolutely no sense is your hobby?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The optics look bad whether he is guilty or not. Tainted for life he is. Likely unfairly.


Same with Clarence Thomas, but he has served on the bench for a long time.

Confirm him and move on.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



He could be as dumb as a rock and still be smarter than you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



I have BA degrees in mathematics and history, and a Master's in Education.

That bests your GED, if you even attained that level.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

This woman doesn't look in anyway shape or form angry or upset. In fact she looks like she's enjoying her moment in the spot light. What a freaking circus.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Wait, she couldn't remember if she took the polygraph test on the day she buried her Grandmother?
> 
> Seriously?


She was in a hotel room and she slept there. She was in mourning. She is trying to be honest. 

honesty, you should try it sometime


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



And that is all the evidence you need that hacks like blackfuck only care about the SC seat and not this woman. 

She's a means to an end.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


^ speaking of dumb as a rock...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Grassley getting a beating for his inept handling of the hearing.


The GOP is full of useless hacks like Grassley.

We have no options.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > The optics look bad whether he is guilty or not. Tainted for life he is. Likely unfairly.
> ...



Yep and that fossil from VT said he believed Hill even though her testimony was disproven.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > she was afraid to fly to DC but has flown to Delaware every year to visit relatives and has flown to Hawaii several times.  Lie number one
> ...




Howdy gowdy?

Bbbbbwwwwaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> She's a means to an end.


And so is Kavanaugh, so quit yer whining already...


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I have BA degrees in mathematics and history, and a Master's in Education.


from what century?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Grassley getting a beating for his inept handling of the hearing.


Not even close.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Still smarter than you. See how that works?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

otto105 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?
> ...


So you believe Blumenthal because he is a democrat?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > if Franken was there, he would only be asking Ford for her secret chocolate chip cookie recipe
> ...


You conveniently left out a few things, snowflake:

1. I did not make THAT comment.

2. You left out the comment / comments BEFORE that one I responded to / made.[/QUOTE]

Re: post #1079; why? Because you cannot keep up.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Fang said:


> This woman doesn't look in anyway shape or form angry or upset. In fact she looks like she's enjoying her moment in the spot light. What a freaking circus.


really? I guess it's true what brain science says about people 

you see what you want to see


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Why do the dem senators keep heaping accolades upon her rather than asking questions?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> They should let her rip.
> 
> Ms. Lindsey will come out screaming "You LYING bitch!!!" at Dr. Ford and prance off in a huff.
> 
> ...



My senator on the Senate Judiciary Committee will probably just hand Dr. Ford a Kleenex and tell her he has heard enough (I don't know, we'll see). He's been rather silent about things thus far, but mainly because he isn't a camera hog, hell bent on grandstanding.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



They already did one. Six of them. They wouldn't turn up anything more on this, because as we have seen, there is ZERO documentation of what happened that night.

The Committee has sent questions to anyone they can reach who was involved, that is the same  thing the FBI would do, it would just take them longer. 

A background check is a very specific thing. They just gather INFORMATION, they don't use it to build a case, which is basically what the left is calling for here.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"We all know Dr. Ford's memory of the assault is VERY CLEAR."



Nice rehash, Senator.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, she couldn't remember if she took the polygraph test on the day she buried her Grandmother?
> ...



Then the recollection of whether or not she took the test on the same day would be clear as hell.

Hell yes it would


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> One thing is clear after all of this.....
> 
> Democrats have openly declared their belief that in any case where someone is accused of a crime 'the accused bears the burden of proof' as, according to Democrats / Snowflakes, Americans are GUILTY until PROVEN innocent.
> 
> ...



How many of the Clinton accusers who offer no evidence do you believe?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

captkaos said:


> *Oh! No, She's not a Political Hack. A very well coached witness is what I see !* She keeps saying the same thing time and time again, I only know it happened sometime in high school and evil Brett Kavanaugh Laughed at me at a Party ,and even that can't be confirmed, That's what her testimony consists of,  seems very self serving. I can't identify who , where, when how I got there, how I got home . Her last confirmed memory was standing on the street outside a house somewhere. after drinking at a gathering...... !


This is the new Republican talking point folks.

Now that they've lost it, they've gone from "she's a political hack" to "she's a well coached witness!!"

#LOLGOP #ILoveRepublicanTears


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Are you listening to that fucking Hirono? Tell us again how this isn’t political.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



Yeah, I missed it because there was no torpedo.  That was a flying fish you saw!  Now, get back to the starboard bridge wing and do your lookout duties with a little more professionalism,


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

OMG the irony here...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> "We all know Dr. Ford's memory of the assault is VERY CLEAR."
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rehash, Senator.



What’s very clear is that we need Senators who were born in AD not BC.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing is clear after all of this.....
> ...


Let me simplify it for your small, pea-sized brain:

During this entire Kavanaugh 'Herman Cain'ing, Democrats have declared ' Guilty until proven innocent' and 'the burden of proof is on the accuses not the accuser'.

Based on those OBVIOUS incorrect tenets / beliefs / misunderstandings of how the judicial system works, until Democrats can be educated to the fact that people are instead INNOCENT until proven guilty they should never be allowed to pick another Judge.

If they can't understand 'innocent until proven guilty' they are obviously too stupid to pick judges.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Nothing has been revealed that is substantial.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

I think he survives this because Ford just can't prove any of what she has said.

If he doesn't survive then Trump should nominate the most conservative Judge out there. Kavanaugh is more of a moderate though he is a follower of the Constitution.

Let Trump nominate Coney Barrett. I'm sure the Dems will shit a brick. Let see if the Dems can pull a Ford out of their pocket to oppose Barrett.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I’m not seeing:
> ...



I assume that since you have to resort to personal attacks that she hasn’t been angry


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

I got 6 items. Do you want me to go over all 6?

Uh Hell no. I accept just be quiet.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Why do you insult peas?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



That won't stop me from answering your ignorant posts!  

You just can't handle the truth!


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Only the truth.


good point, I would post about it if Ms Blasey would speak it

thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



With all of her memory problems, she might not remember to call it a stick!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Why do the dem senators keep heaping accolades upon her rather than asking questions?


They are trying to make this clueless self-admitted anti-Trump, anti-Conservative liberal activist look like a cross between Madam Curie, Joan of Arc, and Mother Theresa despite her presenting absolutely ZERO evidence today.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Why do the dem senators keep heaping accolades upon her rather than asking questions?


Because their fortunes depend on her.


----------



## Mike473 (Sep 27, 2018)

otto105 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing is clear after all of this.....
> ...



Monica did have the blue dress.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > She's a means to an end.
> ...



The difference is (of course you don't see it, you cheap, dime store hack), that BK has all the credentials needed to be a SC justice, considering he's spent a decade on the DC Circuit Court, the 2nd highest court out there.

Her viability as a witness against him is compromised because she can't define WHEN and WHERE the alleged assault occurred.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > They should let her rip.
> ...



Each Senator gets their time to question; why wouldn't "your Senator" do the same?
Is he a lazy ass, worthless POS?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> I have a feeling that Rachel Mitchell is probably thinking to herself right now that "This is a job I should not have taken."
> 
> #LOLGOP


I'm sure she's thinking something, that wouldn't be it.  I bet she wishes she can take the gloves off.  I'd love to see that!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Sigh, these questions about the polygraph payment are totally irrelevant.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Who has the burden of proof here?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



Her head on a pike as a warning to other lying hags this won't fly


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Polygraph was paid for by her lawyer/s...as per usual.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> I think he survives this because Ford just can't prove any of what she has said.
> 
> If he doesn't survive then Trump should nominate the most conservative Judge out there. Kavanaugh is more of a moderate though he is a follower of the Constitution.
> 
> Let Trump nominate Coney Barrett. I'm sure the Dems will shit a brick. Let see if the Dems can pull a Ford out of their pocket to oppose Barrett.


No matter who is picked, after Herman Cain and Kavanaugh the Democrats will be confidant in this tactic and will never let the GOP / Trump have another USSC Justice pick ever again.....


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

Truth2Know said:


> I would love for these to be asked.
> 
> 1. Where you of legal drinking age when you had "1 beer" at the alleged party?
> 2. How did you drink the beer: from a can, from a bottle, from a glass, sip, chug?
> ...




So, if Dr Ford had a sexual experience before Brett Kavanaugh tried to assault her that makes his actions okay?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > My senator on the Senate Judiciary Committee will probably just hand Dr. Ford a Kleenex and tell her he has heard enough (I don't know, we'll see). He's been rather silent about things thus far, but mainly because he isn't a camera hog, hell bent on grandstanding.
> ...


Why would he ask her a question she has repeatedly said she doesn't have an answer to?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


dude he don't care.  he is of no morality or integrity.  none of em are.  sad group of human beings.  exploit women like this.  EXPLOITATION  is the dems middle name.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


I don't think I believe in the FBI any longer.  There's still political action going on.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Who has the burden of proof here?


Since the Liberals want the US to be enveloped by Europe?
The accused.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Polygraph was paid for by her lawyer/s...as per usual.



Poly never asked the pertinent question. Should have asked “Are you 100% positive Kavanaugh assaulted you”


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > If Kavanaugh lies too much in his upcoming testimony today, he is history.
> ...


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

ohmyi812 said:


> Ford has NEVER said he raped her. Everything she is saying today is totally believable. She is credible and as honest about this as one can be. We need Mark Judge to testify. He's the second guy present during this terrible attack. If Kavanaugh doesn't admit he did this how could we possibly make him a federal judge.  Even if he admits he did it (drunk or not) he has dug his hole and it's too deep to get out of.  He can never be trusted again! He needs to at least redeem himself to save whatever reputation he has left.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


I bet you believed your kid when he said " honest Mom, I didn't take that beer"!


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Were you castrated to become "the son of God" (if you don't speak Greek, you may not understand)?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> “I have twenty times more evidence for my rape by Bill Clinton than Dr. Ford has against Kavanaugh,” Broaddrick says, “Democrats turned their backs on me. They refused to read my testimony or acknowledge me in 1999 when I went public with my story. Democrats turned their backs on me.”
> 
> "Broaddrick said that the mantra the ‘All women deserve to be believed” does not apply to her.
> 
> ...


This is the same Broaddrick who, under oath in a deposition, stated that B. Clinton didn't rape her.  UNDER OATH


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Jesus H Crist! This woman teaches at a university? And people pay tuition for their children to attend her classes?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sigh, these questions about the polygraph payment are totally irrelevant.


Theere must be a point to this, she isnt an idiot.


----------



## otto105 (Sep 27, 2018)

Mike473 said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Sure, but I asked about the ones without a blue dress.


----------



## task0778 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jackson said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



The call for an FBI investigation is nothing more than a red herring, a deliberate delaying tactic on the part of the Democrats.   It would not yield any further information than we already have, namely that Ford does not know where or when the attack to place, nor does any witness support her story.   IOW, totally worthless.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

So, Frankenstein outed her letter without her consent  

She has now confirmed it 3 times that she never consented to that letter being made public.

Frankenstein is a dirty snake.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Spartacus the drama queen is up!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> No matter who is picked, after Herman Cain and Kavanaugh the Democrats will be confidant in this tactic and will never let the GOP / Trump have another USSC Justice pick ever again.....


Where is that box of tissues....?

I'm sure a rightwinger was posting a box of tissues somewhere around here yesterday.

You can never find these things when you need them.

#DarnIt #ILoveRepublicanTears


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, these questions about the polygraph payment are totally irrelevant.
> ...



Point is lost on me, then.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

So Booker will continue honoring her for being Class President but when will they question her?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


You are exactly right.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > This woman doesn't look in anyway shape or form angry or upset. In fact she looks like she's enjoying her moment in the spot light. What a freaking circus.
> ...



You're extreme political partisanship is obvious. Show us the evidence.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

how did the WAPO know to contact you?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Note how the empathetic responses have ended.

It's a matter of minutes now


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I agree and because she can't provide info BK should be fine.

If not then Trump needs to nominate Coney Barrett. The Dems will shit a fucking brick and I doubt they will have a Ford to pull out of their back pocket.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

double standard spartacus!!! dear spartacus did you grope a woman?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, these questions about the polygraph payment are totally irrelevant.
> ...


She was trying to tie this to money and dems.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Spartacus the drama queen is up!


This should be good...lol.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...




At that time the FBI was engaged to investigate the behavior of 2 FEDERAL employees.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

One thing I’m not understanding:

How do two drunk, loud, aggressive teenage boys sneak up behind someone?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Well one thing's quite clear here - who actually wants to get to the TRUTH about this accusation...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Is this a normal process ? It seems designed to not get at the truth.
5 minutes of thank you for comng and then 5 minutes of who is using you.

Ford is totally comfortable in this and the Republicans have dropped the ball.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> how did the WAPO know to contact you?


The same way they contact other people. They call them after paying for information that provides access to their phone numbers and addresses.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

because hands would know this!!!


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I think he survives this because Ford just can't prove any of what she has said.
> ...



I disagree. They don't need the Dems to get a SC justice on the Court. According the Grassly they have the votes.

I hope BK is the guy but if not CB is a damned good alternative.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Now that they've lost it, they've gone from "she's a political hack" to "she's a well coached witness!!"



not exclusive, very well could be both


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, Frankenstein outed her letter without her consent
> 
> She has now confirmed it 3 times that she never consented to that letter being made public.
> 
> Frankenstein is a dirty snake.


She will be joining Mccain in the hottest spot in hell soon enough, which is reserved for betrayers and traitors.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Another lefty "hero" is born. ~rolls eyes~

Come off it and do your damned jobs committee peeps.  Find out if this shit is fucking real or just bullshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Well one thing's quite clear here - who actually wants to get to the TRUTH about this accusation...


Definitely not the repubs. Thats why they dont want any FBI investigation or witnesses testifying.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

pot calling out for the kettle is quite entertaining.  I'd love it if one of his peers would blurt it out.  please, pretty please.  Hey Pot!!!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


She is bouncing off her. Unless she has the answers already it seems  like a waste of time.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Now that they've lost it, they've gone from "she's a political hack" to "she's a well coached witness!!"
> ...


What cannot be both is Trump being both a moron and an evil genius.

Then again the left always want it and get it both ways, dont they?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lectures, anti Trump, extolling her as Jesus of the sexually whatever.
When do they ask questions?
I guess they don’t because that involves fact rather than emotional rhetoric


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how did the WAPO know to contact you?
> ...




How would they know who to look for...….since she had first contacted them on the anonymous tip line??? Then she said she had waited for them to contact her. How can they if the report was anonymous?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> So Booker will continue honoring her for being Class President but when will they question her?


They don’t need to. They have made up their partisan minds!


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

She's a dingbat! Seriously!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Drumpf is just a moron. He may be evil but he is just a moron.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

The demeanor of the prosecutor lady has changed. She now knows she has the upper hand because of Ford's dishonesty.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford:
Has No Idea Where The Party Was
Has No Idea When The Party Was - not even the YEAR
Not sure how she got there
No idea how she got home
Claims to have been intoxicated, which effects memory
The 4 Witnesses she named say IT NEVER HAPPENED
Never told her family
Never told her friends
Never filed charges
Never intended to file charges
Never came out about it
Never wanted to come out about it
Says her therapist 'got it wrong' in their therapy notes
Claims she 'corrected therapist' in her story  to the Washington Post
Has no  idea who paid for her polygraph test

...but...

'Ford: I'm *'100 percent'* certain Kavanaugh assaulted me'



Out of everything she has said in her entire story, THIS is the ONLY thing she claims to be* '100% certain'* of...  




'Nuff Said.....hold the vote - confirm Kavanaugh!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Well one thing's quite clear here - who actually wants to get to the TRUTH about this accusation...
> ...



What witnesses and what is the FBI going to investigate? The dumb bitch can't remember shit


----------



## Tilly (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> While young women are standing up and saying 'no more,' our institutions have not progressed in how they treat women who come forward... In essence they are put on trial and forced to defend themselves and often re-victimized.


So women should be allowed to make allegations and not have to ‘defend themselves’ by providing evidence?


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

Does any liberal ever go by facts or is their entire thinking center around pure emotion?

In other words, it is not hard to understand why they are so easily seduced by cunning liars. 

Talk about the devils little puppets.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> The demeanor of the prosecutor lady has changed. She now knows she has the upper hand because of Ford's dishonesty.


That was a good one.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


what I just said.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > While young women are standing up and saying 'no more,' our institutions have not progressed in how they treat women who come forward... In essence they are put on trial and forced to defend themselves and often re-victimized.
> ...


You guys are the ones that didnt want an FBI investigation.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

I feel like my time is being wasted here...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The demeanor of the prosecutor lady has changed. She now knows she has the upper hand because of Ford's dishonesty.
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The demeanor of the prosecutor lady has changed. She now knows she has the upper hand because of Ford's dishonesty.
> ...



Is this true? You’re the body language expert.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Now that they've lost it, they've gone from "she's a political hack" to "she's a well coached witness!!"
> ...


Don't give a damn about them being mutually exclusive or not, the point is that your Republican masters have given the word from on-high, and your fellow Trump-bots have followed-suit. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I wish i could rely on the spines of certain Republicans, but I know I can't.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Is this a normal process ? It seems designed to not get at the truth.
> 5 minutes of thank you for comng and then 5 minutes of who is using you.
> 
> Ford is totally comfortable in this and the Republicans have dropped the ball.


This is what they do. 
She gets her hearing, and Kavanaugh gets to tell the Democrats what a bunch of dirt bags they are.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 27, 2018)

DNC co-chair, Minnesota Rep. Keith Ellison denies abuse allegations from ex-girlfriend


> The co-chair of the Democratic National Committee, Rep. Keith Ellison, was accused of emotional and physical abuse by an ex-girlfriend who said: "You know you did that to me."


 All those <sarcasm> high and righteous Dems , protecting the lying bitch by telling her, it is okay to lie, we got your back, should have Mr. Ellison's accusers enter the room.  Sit there in front of those lying pricks and vaginas, and see if they can take the heat, Keith's ex-girlfriend can bring. 


Oh, by the way, if this was just a hearing and not a trial, why did Ms. Ford bother with a lie-detector-test?  Who pushed her into taking it?  Who is the one paying for it?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Ford:
> Has No Idea Where The Party Was
> Has No Idea When The Party Was - not even the YEAR
> Not sure how she got there
> ...


 Too late sad sack. Other people have already come forward. Including Kavanaugh’s roommate from Yale. A man. Once a man comes forward for the Republicans, it’s over. 
For Republicans, men rule.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Drumpf is just a moron. He may be evil but he is just a moron.



He handily defeated Hillary, who - after rigging primaries, cheating in debates, engaging in election fraud during the primaries, and violating Election and Campaign Finance laws - could not win her own party's nomination.....

So if Trump is a _'moron'_, that makes Hillary....

Bwuhahahaha..........


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Ford:
> Has No Idea Where The Party Was
> Has No Idea When The Party Was - not even the YEAR
> Not sure how she got there
> ...


and that makes her credible.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


The prosecutor is exceptional. She just doesnt have much to go on because Ford is eating her lunch.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ford:
> ...


Thank you for doing your impersonation of Ford.....more TALK, no EVIDENCE.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Somebody sure took that lady attorney to the woodshed during that break, she came back with a VENGEANCE!!!!

I'm waiting for her to ask the witness if is she's staying at a George Soros safe-house next.

#LOLGOP


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

She's talking about the guy that looks like Kavanaugh?  (I thought he was a scam?)  

[Anyone know?]


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


So if I investigate somebody 100 times but afterwards stuff comes out that I missed does that mean I don't have a right to investigate those things? The only thing I've seen the left, or anybody do is ask for an investigation. Show me one who is even suggesting prosecuting Kavanaugh?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Let's summarize Ford's testimony given under questioning:
> 
> Do you remember the events?
> 
> ...


This is classic.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

I wonder at what point the prosecutor is going to cut bait and start yelling at her?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No Ford hasn't eaten anyone's lunch.

She has no proof. No witnesses and no memory of what happened that night.

There is only so much a Prosecutor can do with no info or evidence.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Well one thing's quite clear here - who actually wants to get to the TRUTH about this accusation...
> ...


Bwuhahahaha.....

Been there done that.

Kavanaugh also had a thorough investigation for his security clearance.

Know who the FBI had NOT investigated / investigated enough?
ANY of Kavanaugh's accusers
ChiComrade Feinstein


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Trump should nominate Ford for SC.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



and your democrat masters haven't been given the word from on-high?

(My bullshit detector just broke)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

I've been muting the TV every time a Democrat opens their mouth. All I hear is nothing but asskissing. Sucking up. A complete and total disregard for getting to the truth, having already arrived at a conclusion of their own.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But if she contacted WaPo anonymously and never told anyone else...….where did the names, phone numbers and addresses come from to pay for as Asclepias mentioned


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Ford is eating her lunch. If the repubs had wanted evidence they would have had the FBI investigate. You cant have it both ways.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

You know the Republicans have lost when their strongest defense is about Ford's fear of flying.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh, these questions about the polygraph payment are totally irrelevant.
> ...


Shes doing a pretty good impersonation of one.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Wapo contacted her. Arent you listening to the testimony?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> and your democrat masters haven't been given the word from on-high?
> 
> (My bullshit detector just broke)


What word would that be good sir?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> You know the Republicans have lost when their strongest defense is about Ford's fear of flying.



Flying or Lying?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

The staged Prosecutor acting as if Ford is on trial, says "let me cut to the chase" as if she was prosecuting a witness in a court of law.

Christine Ford is NOT on trial

These McCarthy type hearings are a stain on America's soul


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone else getting tired of the litany of the 'evidence' that the dems keep putting in the record that has no connection to this issue whatsoever?

I swear that the dems are there just grandstanding and gushing over who can complement ford better.  They are not at all interested in anything other than showboating.  

I cannot ascribe to her courage or heroism when I cannot determine if she is telling the truth or not.

The prosecutor, OTOH, is asking piddly shit that has nothing to do with Ford's actual credibility.  The republicans here are only interested in finding ANY inconsistency that they can.  I mean really, I don't give a damn if the house was 1 mile away, 6 miles away or 50 miles away from the scene.  That is not relevant at all unless you want a gotcha moment.  Gotcha moments are for one thing only - confirmation bias.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

I though this was a hearing?
The democrats are just laying on the virtues of being someone who can’t remember shit  other than “he did it”


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Why would anyone else want to get into that spotlight?
> 
> And maybe Good Old Bret never scored. Maybe he was always a clumsy drunken asshole


maybe he was a normal 17 year old boy. where are the corroborators?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> The staged Prosecutor acting as if Ford is on trial, says "let me cut to the chase" as if she was prosecuting a witness in a court of law.
> 
> Christine Ford is NOT on trial
> 
> These McCarthy type hearings are a stain on America's soul



She isn’t? Don’t be naive


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've been muting the TV every time a Democrat opens their mouth. All I hear is nothing but asskissing. Sucking up. A complete a total disregard to get to the truth, having already arrived at a conclusion of their own.


Avoidance behavior is not going to change the fact that the repubs have seriously fucked up.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drumpf is just a moron. He may be evil but he is just a moron.
> ...


handily? With Russian help and an ec vote while losing the popular vote?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> The staged Prosecutor acting as if Ford is on trial, says "let me cut to the chase" as if she was prosecuting a witness in a court of law.
> 
> Christine Ford is NOT on trial
> 
> These McCarthy type hearings are a stain on America's soul


It is a damn hearing.  What the heck do you want it to sound like?

A hearing is very close to a trial and sounds the same.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> I though this was a hearing?
> The democrats are just laying on the virtues of being someone who can’t remember shit  other than “he did it”


Now you want the dems to help the repubs?


----------



## Richard-H (Sep 27, 2018)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



The FBI does investigate sexual assault when the person in question is a SCOTUS nominee. They did it when Anita Hill made her accusations and they can do it now.

But that was in the days when conservatives had some degree of integrity.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > The staged Prosecutor acting as if Ford is on trial, says "let me cut to the chase" as if she was prosecuting a witness in a court of law.
> ...


The staged optics suggest she is. But in fact she is not on trial


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> The staged Prosecutor acting as if Ford is on trial, says "let me cut to the chase" as if she was prosecuting a witness in a court of law.
> 
> Christine Ford is NOT on trial
> 
> These McCarthy type hearings are a stain on America's soul



Yeah... what kind of prosecutor asks questions where they ask for someone to summarize???  That's fucking stupid.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


What 'evidence' / facts is / are the FBI going to investigate? None was given today.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > and your democrat masters haven't been given the word from on-high?
> ...



take it  easy on Ford, attack Kavanaugh.

no matter WHAT they say.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 27, 2018)

Yawn, Harris is testifying, does she have a question?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > You know the Republicans have lost when their strongest defense is about Ford's fear of flying.
> ...



This bitch has no fear of lying...anyone that has been paying attention knows she works in it like an artist works in clay


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> I just love the little “cracked” voice she’s using.


I love it too.

America feels the same.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > The staged Prosecutor acting as if Ford is on trial, says "let me cut to the chase" as if she was prosecuting a witness in a court of law.
> ...


A hearing is like a trial? With an accused and a prosecutor?

You need help


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

This skank actually thought a letter from a professor of sociology would be enough to derail a SCOTUS nominee?!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Popular vote decide the presidency?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> This bitch has no fear of lying...anyone that has been paying attention knows she works in it like an artist works in clay


are you calling president Trump a bitch?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


It will be interesting to hear the contrast from both sides when Kav comes up.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> no memory of what happened that night.


Not true, she remembers that the music was so loud that noone could hear her screams, but  not loud enough for her to miss the boys laughing in the hallway and "pinballing"  down the stairs

Please try to keep your facts straight


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> Yawn, Harris is testifying, does she have a question?


Harris is my home girl. I didnt realize she is a friend of my family.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



None have been given at all. When you dream something up it's wise to have some facts...this clown didn't and doesn't...and never will

That's telling


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


FOrd is eating whos lunch?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ask that of all those victims of priest molestation.
> ...


Why


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



So you are naive?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yes I have and currently am......aren't you?

She had said she had first contacted WaPo's anonymous tip line......then said she waited for them to contact her. Since they didn't, she then contacted Feinstein & another Rep.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> handily? With Russian help and an ec vote while losing the popular vote?


Thank you for responding by lying your ass off......

ZERO evidence of the BS you just spewed.....

...meanwhile, Hillary colluded with / paid foreign spies and Russians for their help in TRYING to win, and like with her Party's nomination, she couldn't do it!

Bwuhahahaha......


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

Funny how Harris didn’t ask any questions, just five minutes of telling Ford how “brave” she is.  What a joke.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


nope, but it gives a mandate.

Not common to win the ec and lose the popular vote. It is a fluke

but thanks for the offer of red herring


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

(Okay, Chris Garrett  That's the mistaken identity guy, Ford was uhm "going out with" (but not dating) him apparently.)


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

make me barf Senator harris.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > handily? With Russian help and an ec vote while losing the popular vote?
> ...


really? Trump's own Justice dept and intel agencies say it's true LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I just love the little “cracked” voice she’s using.
> ...



You now speak for America? How delusional are you? Do tell.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > This bitch has no fear of lying...anyone that has been paying attention knows she works in it like an artist works in clay
> ...



You troll me one more time and you'll be a mod's bitch

Trump is not the topic of the thread


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

This is such BS. Democrats already played their hand when Trump nominated Kavanaugh. They vowed to stop Kavanaugh even before any hearings took place. Of course they are going to call Christine Ford courageous and believable. None of this can be proven or dis-proven. Our government at work.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Ford wrote her letter in July


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


It is CLOSE.  At least as far as the questioning here is concerned.  Again, what do you think it should sound like.  How are they supposed to ask those exploratory questions that would make you happy?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



According to the testimony he didn’t have sex with her. It’s not even alleged


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> You know the Republicans have lost when their strongest defense is about Ford's fear of flying.




You are confused Moon Bat.

Their defense is that if the bitch lies about one thing then she will lie about other things.

Then there is the very strong defense that the bitch is a TDS afflicted Moon Bat.

Then we have the fact that she has absolutely no evidence or collaboration.

Of course we have the fact that Kavanaugh has a stellar record with absolutely no indication of that kind of behavior.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The prosecutors.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> Oh the horror of not believing a story that has way too many holes. How can anyone be so evil?
> 
> You are why I have to fear for the well-being of my son once he’s old enough to date. You’ll believe someone was raped just bc they said they were. You’ll believe it even when the timing is beyond suspicious and the motive of the accuser (and in this case those who back her) is apparent.
> 
> This is about logic and common fucking sense, something anyone who believes her story despite the major lack of evidence is NOT using.


Just do your job and raise him properly and your son wouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...




Not the forum to be discussing this

(but, thanks for the laugh)


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



They had months and months to investigate this. Feinstein had the information TWO MONTHS before the official hearings were held.

So we should keep trying people until we find the guilty? How Fascist of you.

Actually trying to prosecute him would be better because you would be held to a far higher standard of evidence, and any judge would throw out the charges in a heartbeat. 

They are asking for "An investigation" as cover to vote no and use Ford's accusation as a shield, at least the Dems from Red States are.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


Since you are trying to hijack the thread - especially with BS that has been debunked - I am going to ignore you, seeing as you are so distraught after the 'Herman Cain'ing of Kavanaugh so completely failed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I just love the little “cracked” voice she’s using.
> ...


Is that why Trump is President?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Prosecutor is going to try and paint the picture that she was coached.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


33-22 on the scoreboard even though Hills had more total yardage .


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > You know the Republicans have lost when their strongest defense is about Ford's fear of flying.
> ...



No I'm not confused.  There are people that fear flying, that still sometimes fly, but if they can they try to avoid doing so.  In this case the Senators or the FBI should be coming to her, not her going to them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Stop pointing out pesky facts, dems hate that


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > no memory of what happened that night.
> ...


they turned down the music and she left the room


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


and contradicted key details in her 1st retelling of the story


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> BookShaka said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the horror of not believing a story that has way too many holes. How can anyone be so evil?
> ...



Two parents matter. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Which letter?

“A”? Call her Hester?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Funny how Harris didn’t ask any questions, just five minutes of telling Ford how “brave” she is.  What a joke.



Don't forget when she was praising all that Ford had done and was doing that Kavanough has not


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


So...if he makes it thru, he doesn't get a new job?  and if they are unsatisfied he doesn't get that new job?

Face it, hun.   It's a job interview.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> One thing is clear after all of this.....
> 
> Democrats have openly declared their belief that in any case where someone is accused of a crime 'the accused bears the burden of proof' as, according to Democrats / Snowflakes, Americans are GUILTY until PROVEN innocent.
> 
> ...


There is no burden of proof

Only the decision on whether to give a Federal Employee a promotion 

Given the number of complaints against this employee and the veracity of those complaints, Senators may decide that someone else should get the promotion


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


It is not close. A trial is not like a hearing

but the staged optics here make it look so


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Grumpyolman said:


> Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?


Actually, the question should be why don't the Republicans want one?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how Harris didn’t ask any questions, just five minutes of telling Ford how “brave” she is.  What a joke.
> ...



Harris would lose a debate to a mannequin.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




and was under the impression  it would never become public.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Her greatest tool of credibility is memory
> She does not have one.


She remembered Brett Kavanaugh and Mike Judge


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

REPORTED: 
_'Ford declines to name high school friend who linked her to Kavanaugh, teenage party'
_
Probably because the last 4 witnesses she named all contradicted her story, saying none of this ever happened.....


Kavanaugh, Ford hearing live blog: Supreme Court nominee and professor testify on sexual assault accusations


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Witnesses? Hell no we dont want no witnesses!
-the repubs


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Her greatest tool of credibility is memory
> ...



And some boy named PJ who didn’t pay any attention to her.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Until she agreed to make it public


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

quote:
Again, a reminder to media pals: the standard here isnt where you “look” or “sound” “credible”. It is whether you provide evidence. All witnesses she has mentioned deny her claim—that was case before this started and remains case now 

— Kimberley Strassel (@KimStrassel) September 27, 2018


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


You mean he didn’t try to rape her


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Witnesses? Hell no we dont want no witnesses!
> -the repubs



You mean the ones who were not at the party. Hell, you could be a witness then.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 27, 2018)

There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.

Big mistake... This is a Congressional inquiry, not a rape counseling or legal interrogation. And as USUAL, the Repubs entirely FOLD and shrink from their duties..

No idea WHICH of 4 (now 5) kids present LIVED IN THE HOUSE. How she got there. Alone or with someone else and who they were. 

No wonder these senile ball-less wonders need a surrogate questioner.

WATCH -- When Kavanaugh gets up there, the Demos are gonna pound him like an Abalone. If you don't answer that -- you're not nearer to ANY truth....


----------



## DBA (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Grumpyolman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?
> ...



Why not have one after the confirmation?  If he is guilty, he could be impeached.  If there is an investigation now, what is to stop other accusers to step up at the last minute again?  This could go on forever. The goal here is CLEARLY to delay the confirmation to the mid-terms.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> REPORTED:
> _'Ford declines to name high school friend who linked her to Kavanaugh, teenage party'
> _
> Probably because the last 4 witnesses she named all contradicted her story, saying none of this ever happened.....
> ...



The fourth witness is apparently the twin if I understood it right.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope he literally didn’t pay any attention.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Debate?????? Hell usually she's interrogating......and today she's blubbering at Fords  feet. 

But either way...….Harris's mouth runsamuck…..a debate takes a second commentary and she leaves no room for anyone else


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Your summons is in process.  You will be served later today!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Ford is a dingbat. Edith Bunker only dumber.
> ...


Edith dealt with a rape too.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 27, 2018)

It's over. Justice Kavanaugh!


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

*Why won't Brett's big bad boy pals testify under oath before the committee?*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Until she agreed to make it public



not according to her testimony today


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Should everyone that claims not to have been at the party be forced before the committee?

I'm busy and am afraid to fly


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No you keep flapping your stupid gums. I be never seen anyone talk so much and yet say absolutely Nothing. Well done Marc.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Grumpyolman said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how the Dems keep pushing for an FBI investigation? That seems to be the only thing they really care about.  Wonder why that is?
> ...


Don't understand why you laugh at your own hypocrisy. 

Still believe the clintons like negroes?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> 
> Big mistake... This is a Congressional inquiry, not a rape counseling or legal interrogation. And as USUAL, the Repubs entirely FOLD and shrink from their duties..


She is doing a poor job

Ford gave compelling testimony and Mitchel was more concerned with minutia


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> 
> Big mistake... This is a Congressional inquiry, not a rape counseling or legal interrogation. And as USUAL, the Repubs entirely FOLD and shrink from their duties..



Agreed.  However, I think they are relying on Kavanaugh to present himself as more believable.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Witnesses? Hell no we dont want no witnesses!
> ...


Exactly. The witnesses that dont want to testify under penalty of perjury.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Stop pointing out pesky facts, dems hate that


Like Brett's pals were all drunkards and low lifes?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

DBA said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Grumpyolman said:
> ...


Why confirm someone you would need to waste the taxpayers money to later impeach?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you? We want you there as well


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like the DEM's are wrapping up.

I am guessing that the GOP will have a shot at the lady-professor next.

And then the food fight with Kavanaugh will come after that.

I finished my repair on my fender liner on my vehicle, and missed a lot, but I got most of the salient coverage.

I can watch until 6 pm D.C. time and then I need to get ready for a professional society dinner and go.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Agreed.  However, I think they are relying on Kavanaugh to present himself as more believable.


which is why they do not want his alcoholic pals to testify. they'd have to admit far too much


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Stop pointing out pesky facts, dems hate that
> ...



Show me proof...not hearsay, proof. You know like the dumb bitch Ford doesn't seem to have


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> The Republican line on cspan has women being catty and nasty about Ford.


Sometimes, like Phyllis Schlafly, self-hating women are like that.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Because the impeachment would fail and be an include an actual trial.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

This was a big waste of time.  If the Republicans have the same attitude as Kennedy, they only did this for show and aren't paying attention at all to what is being said.

He's more afraid of possibly being accused some time in the future rather than knowing if anything actually happened.  That's not how you are supposed to look at it.  These same people were in place when Gorsuch came up, and NONE of this happened.  This is because of Kavanaugh, not the system.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Thomas has shown that once you get onto the SCOTUS there will be no impeachment.  Whoever even thought of that notion is foolish.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone else want to get into that spotlight?
> ...


normal?

LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> ...


If they are relying on Kav I could make him look less believable and I am not a trained prosecutor.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


I notice that you did not answer how you think the questions should be asked.  

Because there is not one - no matter what they do you would criticize them. 

The questioning is going to be similar because the goal is similar - testing the veracity of claims and probing for more.

There is no other way to make that sound.  I guess they could simply gush all over her like the dems and accomplish nothing at all.


----------



## DBA (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You are assuming guilt.  Whether the investigation takes place now or later still cost the taxpayers money.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



They already did.  Done. Over. Complete.  History.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

Well that was one giant nothing burger.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


At least Thomas had an FBI investigation.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> This was a big waste of time.  If the Republicans have the same attitude as Kennedy, they only did this for show and aren't paying attention at all to what is being said.
> 
> He's more afraid of possibly being accused some time in the future rather than knowing if anything actually happened.  That's not how you are supposed to look at it.  These same people were in place when Gorsuch came up, and NONE of this happened.  This is because of Kavanaugh, not the system.


Not exactly.

Not even close.

You don't read the public's pulse very well huh ?!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Why is the fact that you are not a trained prosecutor funny?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> ...



I think the worst thing she did is when she actually asked her to purposefully be vague.  Vague statements are ridiculously uselss.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> maybe he was a normal 17 year old boy. where are the corroborators?


The GOP and Brett do not want his pals to testify under oath  before the committee

one even wrote a book about how disgusting he and his friends acted


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> *Why won't Brett's big bad boy pals testify under oath before the committee?*


Because they believe in the American value that you do not have to prove yourself innocent
Move somewhere where that is the standard.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Well that was one giant nothing burger.


So are you.

Iggy list.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...


they did?  post that link.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Should everyone that claims not to have been at the party be forced before the committee?
> 
> I'm busy and am afraid to fly


I can unequivocally deny being at that party on the evening in question. Most likely I was at a party, just not that one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He was a federal employee. Neither Ford nor Kav were.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Isn't it amazing how some so-called females are white-knighting for good ole boys?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Until she produces any real evidence, she's a big fat liar.


I hear they play this at the WH cabinet meetings


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you dumbasses believe Richard Blumenthal when he speaks?
> ...



Those are his GOOD points!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


The debate is coming.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe he was a normal 17 year old boy. where are the corroborators?
> ...


sure they did.  they just said so.  you're in error.  go fking figure.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > This was a big waste of time.  If the Republicans have the same attitude as Kennedy, they only did this for show and aren't paying attention at all to what is being said.
> ...



Lyndsey Graham right now is saying the same damn thing.  He had his mind made up already, and he is saying she is a liar and this is all political.  This was a waste of time.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Because a third grader could take Kav apart.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> ...



No one is any wiser.

No idea WHICH of 4 (now 5) kids present LIVED IN THE HOUSE. How she got there. Alone or with someone else and who they were. Why didn't her friend Leland leave with her?  Where are the PARENTS that owned the house?

THOSE PARENTS are the guilty party...

No wonder these senile ball-less wonders need a surrogate questioner.

WATCH -- When Kavanaugh gets up there, the Demos are gonna pound him like an Abalone. If you don't answer that -- you're not nearer to ANY truth....  And many of those puppets just sitting there as elected Repubs -- need to resign if they're not up to punching back.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > *Why won't Brett's big bad boy pals testify under oath before the committee?*
> ...


Except this isn't a trial where that's a thing....this is a job interview.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 27, 2018)

Ok, it’s done, call the vote.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

NOW THE FUN BEGINS FOLKS!


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

GO Lindsey Graham...He will not take any bs! He is explaining the rule of law to the scum reporters!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



Too?????? Ford wasn't raped, remember?


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea where.
> ...



last testimony she  was standing on the street somewhere. And she's been there until August of 2018. Lots of those girls out there right . Nobody has come forward to say they took her there. Nobody has come forward to say they saw her there. But we have to believe her. Not one Democrat has actually asked a question. Lots of how brave she was and how credible she is but credibility has to be based on some sort of evidence or we are all in big trouble. Because "even if you didn't you did" unless you keep video recorded evidence from every minute of your life you could be charged and prosecuted/ persecuted for any accusation no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


No such need has been demonstrated.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> 
> Big mistake... This is a Congressional inquiry, not a rape counseling or legal interrogation. And as USUAL, the Repubs entirely FOLD and shrink from their duties..
> 
> ...


And afterwards the abalone will be forced to withdraw his own nomination.

Or else Trump will withdraw it.

Or the chairperson of the GOP will withdraw it.

One man is not worth losing the Senate over in November.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Dems are going to anally invade Kavs entire existence.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Are the Dems smarter than a 2rd grader? Booker is not. Harris is not either.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

IMO Dr. Ford was credible, honest, cooperative and fair in her testimony.  

At the moment Lindsey Graham (R-SC) is having a fit, not attacking Dr., Ford, but attacking the Democrats for being political.  

News break,  Lindsay is now attacking Dr. Ford for an "emotional testimony" and his whine is heard from coast to coast.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



If so, then Harris might have to keep her mouth shut when others are speaking...…..not sure that's going to happen


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

What a farce this is...payola? 

Sheila Jackson Lee Slips Christine Blasey Ford's Lawyer An Envelope During Hearing - Common Sense Evaluation


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Booker and Harris are going to be the main ones to put nails to Kavs coffin.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

captkaos said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


The lady-professor told her story.

It was the opening volley in a huge battle between GOP and DEMs that will continue all day.

Then a vote tomorrow, unless Kavanaugh or Trump withdraws the nomination first.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Watching her testify. Unless she is mistaking Kavenaugh for someone else, I just don't see Kavenaugh getting out of this.


Yep. Considering the total lack of detail such as dates and locations, all he can say is ‘I didn’t do it’.  Hard to prove a negative.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> 
> This can totally end his career.
> 
> He got away with something and it has come home to roost and haunt him now.



So you believe the whole “two loud, drunk, aggressive teenage boys snuck up on her” testimony?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Kavanaugh's coffin is already nailed.

Otherwise the GOP will  most certainly lose the Senate in November.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lindsay Ford WHAT???

He is LIVID


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

I just hope that Ben Sasse or Jeff Flake are paying attention.  All it takes is one of them in the committee to say no and then Kavanaugh doesn't even make it to a full Senate vote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Just nominate a woman!!!!!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > My read so far is that Kavanaugh was a dumbazz high school kid and college frat boy who now has to dance to the real music.
> ...


Are you a shill or a troll ?!


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> 
> Big mistake... This is a Congressional inquiry, not a rape counseling or legal interrogation. And as USUAL, the Repubs entirely FOLD and shrink from their duties..
> 
> ...



This MO by Rachel Mitchell is also utilized by police when OIS occur.
They make the victim out to be the bad guy, or in this case, the bad female.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nope. Neither is smart enough to use a hammer.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 27, 2018)

Like Lindsey Graham just said; we still don't know when and where the alleged incident happened!

So far hearing has been a sham snoozefest.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


ABC News mentioned the lady judge who is next in line for this nomination.

That may be a very excellent Plan B for Trump and the GOP, yes.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 27, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But you weren’t invited.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lindsey Graham just gave a remarkable interview in the hallway.  way to go Lindsey!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thats fine. At least we know she wont be a sexual predator.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Kavanaugh is going to be hammered.

It will have massive pollical impact in November.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not even close.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Should have been plan A!!! Politicians are dumb. Especially ones born around the time when Jesus was alive!


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> ...



Withdrawing without a fair questioning (not coddling) of the witness --- would doom this process forever. 

However -- if you haven't noticed, we're pretty FUBAR'd right now and PUTIN is loving all this. 

Vladmir never imagined that America was this mentallly weak and incompetent and childish. He could push us over the edge with a couple tweets and an "ANONYMOUS OP ED" to the NY Times tomorrow..


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


nothing new was learned today.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


We don't know that but it is highly unlikely.

But what if she turned tricks to pay for school ?!


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> GO Lindsey Graham...He will not take any bs! He is explaining the rule pof law to the scum reporters!



I'm a member of the Senate ( theoretically ) So are you. My Politics does not over ride my freedom of thought. I think anyone making a claim of this nature should absolutely have to bring some proof other than" because I said so"!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Don’t assume


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


OK


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Putin is thinking about Ukraine and Poland.

I don't think he cares about the SCOTUS.


----------



## McRocket (Sep 27, 2018)

Early TV commentary on Ford is bad news for Kavanaugh


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

and it goes on and on and on... TV commentary...really!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I'll take my chances with a female.  Repub men seem to have a problem with being sexual predators.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

The two most telling lies that she said during the hearings:

1. She lied about her fear of flying. If you fly for enjoyment, you are not afraid of it.

2. She could not remember if she took the polygraph on the same day (in an airport motel by the way) of her Grandmothers funeral. This wasn't years ago, it was 60 days ago. Why lie about that? She later confirmed the date of the polygraph, but still didn't know if it was the same day of the funeral?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


She is a liar and this is a waste of time.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Let’s delay  and have FBI investigate why kavanaugh 
 isn’t jumping through hoops to prove himself innocent


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You really think it’s only Republican men?


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> ...



It's NOT a format that is INTENDED for a Congressional hearing in front of Gawd and Everybody in world. Who ever approved that -- needs a quick relocation to a nursing home..


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

AP and Chris Wallace...nuff said.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I just hope that Ben Sasse or Jeff Flake are paying attention.  All it takes is one of them in the committee to say no and then Kavanaugh doesn't even make it to a full Senate vote.


Whoever aborts Kavanaugh will be doing the GOP a huge favor at this point.

ABC News reported that Trump is furious his aides did not find out about the sexual misconduct in Kavanaugh's high school and college daze.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Lindsey Graham just gave a remarkable interview in the hallway.  way to go Lindsey!!!



Lindsey Graham was hysterical and childish, Dr. Ford was emotional, mature and rational.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Where did I say only? I said repub men seem to have a problem with being sexual predators.  The leader of the repubs likes grabbing pussies.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> I just hope that Ben Sasse or Jeff Flake are paying attention.  All it takes is one of them in the committee to say no and then Kavanaugh doesn't even make it to a full Senate vote.



Wrong.

The Constitution doesn't call for the committee to advise and consent, it calls for the Senate to advise and consent.
McConnell can put it on the floor.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> The two most telling lies that she said during the hearings:
> 
> 1. She lied about her fear of flying. If you fly for enjoyment, you are not afraid of it.
> 
> 2. She could not remember if she took the polygraph on the same day (in an airport motel by the way) of her Grandmothers funeral. This wasn't years ago, it was 60 days ago. Why lie about that? She later confirmed the date of the polygraph, but still didn't know if it was the same day of the funeral?


What definitely got proved today is that her memory is a sketchy as we knew beforehand


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Did you have to ask?
He’s already stated many times that Honky men are lower than animals.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope that Ben Sasse or Jeff Flake are paying attention.  All it takes is one of them in the committee to say no and then Kavanaugh doesn't even make it to a full Senate vote.
> ...



Kavanaugh is pretty upset he didn't know about it himself either.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


These hearings are a coup by the DEMs in the pollical chess game of the November midterms.

This is the worst abortion that Trump or the GOP could have imagined.

It is time for the GOP to sweep this under the carpet and go to a Plan B.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In the post I quoted otherwise why did you say only “Republican “ men?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Well that was one giant nothing burger.



You knew it would be


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He is part of BLM I forgot.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Dr Ford gave an uninterrupted narrative of what happened to her and what she remembers

The Republican decision to give Mitchel broken up five minute snippets to refute did not help them make their case


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


>



Gawd she is hideous....inside and out.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

as the lawyer kept asking those questions, Dr Ford became unglued. the lawyer tried to comfort her by praising her for reporting Kavanaugh. "i can see why you're upset. you're a strong gal, and you probably have good judgement most of the time. there's some kleenex there if you need it"


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I never said only republican men.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You sound jealous. Typical whorish catty behavior.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lindsey Graham just gave a remarkable interview in the hallway.  way to go Lindsey!!!
> ...


Republicans needed to break her story and establish that she was not credible

They failed


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I see you are being a little girl again with the cartoons.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You certainly implied it. Otherwise you would have just said “men”.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > The two most telling lies that she said during the hearings:
> ...



About the day your GrandMother was buried? I was 12 when I buried mine, in the early 70's, and I could detail the entire damn day. I sure as shit would remember if, on that day, someone hooked me up to a polygraph test 60 DAYS AGO!


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope that Ben Sasse or Jeff Flake are paying attention.  All it takes is one of them in the committee to say no and then Kavanaugh doesn't even make it to a full Senate vote.
> ...



If Either Sasse or Flake doesn't recommend him for a full vote, they aren't going to vote for him in the full Senate vote.  Republicans are not going to put Kavanaugh to a full Senate vote knowing it will fail.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


She established that she isn't credible all on her own.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Ford established that herserlf


----------



## miketx (Sep 27, 2018)

All this charade is proving is that liberals will go to any length to justify killing babies.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No I meant specifically repub men have a problem with being sexual predators. Moore, Drumpf, Kavanaugh etc etc etc.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


Typical of the way conservatives attack females


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Kinda sounds cuckolded?


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> 5 minutes of rambling and he asked her 1 question and she pretended to be a dumb 15-year-old girl.
> 
> I am convinced.  Kavanaugh did it.


Her answers seem to be pretty ridiculous and lacking any real credibility, I bet if you asked 100 senators if they ever had any inappropriate contact with the same or opposite sex anytime in their life under penalty of Perjury they would refuse to answer the question. That's why we investigate before we accuse in this country. She has another agenda.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

The obviously lying Moon Bat bitch did not give a compelling case that anything happen.  She has no evidence or collaborating evidence.  She has nothing.

In He Said/She Said He Said wins without anything more than a certified TDS Moon Bat's word that it happen.

The ball is in Kavanaugh's court now.  All he has to do is be adamant about it not happening and then the filthy ass Democrats will vote against him and the Republicans will vote for him and he will be the Supreme Court Justice.

The Moon Bats will cry about it but elections have consequences.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Clinton, Ellison, Kennedy...? Also Republicans?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I cant see Drumpf being a cuck. He is an apex sexual predator.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Bill Clinton, Harvey Weinstein, Keith Ellison, Ted Kennedy


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You know the funny thing is, I created a thread just joking on how Kavanaugh's female lawyer looks like the mom from Malcolm in the Middle and Trump supporters got mad and the thread got shut down.  I wasn't even saying she was ugly... just that she reminded me of the actress, who honestly isn't bad looking.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He is a celebrity. You think Michael Jordan was different?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You don't want to start this.  There are perverts in both political parties.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


-So now you jump from the process of background checks to, "the Democrats use this as a political weapon". Probably... It says nothing about the truth of the claims more about how unethical  politics is. Something that Republicans have done on more then a few occasions. 
-As to how unfair it is. The picking of a SCOTUS nominee IS a political process not a judicial one. I find it the height of irony that a Republican asks for a nomination process were there is no political gamesmanship and the standard of the nominee in question should be no higher then whether or not he has committed sexual assault beyond reasonable doubt. Garland wasn't even allowed a meeting let alone a hearing when he was put forward.  Kavanaugh had no compunction trying to get Clinton impeached for lying about a  blowjob between CONSENTING ADULTS. Here's a tip. When asking for not just fair but unreasonable fair behavior. Which, not holding a higher standard that there is doubt that he committed a crime is. It's probably a good idea to have a proven track record of fairness yourself. Otherwise what is it but blatant, self-serving hypocrisy?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Too late. He just put his foot in his mouth again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It's the truth, she's hideous...but I suppose leftist cucks like you find her attractive 

She's a cow and look at that leather neck, ick 

By the way remember when ya all attacked Clinton's accusers? Sit down now


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Don't worry about Sasse, if he doesn't vote for him, he ain't ever going home. He'd be tarred and feathered and run out of town on a rail.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


She’s fugly.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

All I got out of this is that Ford is completely scatter-brained.  It did not instill any "confidence" in me as to her claims at all.

We'll see how it goes with Kavanaugh...


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I guess that settles it then, a cuck like you would know.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



She really looked like a dopey, confused old lady.  She’s had mental issues and probably did a lot of drugs too.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...


BTW, I knew this before this ever happened.  It's why I said last Tuesday there should have been a vote.that day!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Beyond fugly...that's just the outside, inside she's a putrid mess of lies


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I bet she looks better than Sassy


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

K so let's really break this down.

When she was 15, someone pushed her into a room, groped her over her clothes, laughed with her friend about it, briefly covered her mouth and....that was it. She escaped and that was the end of that.

Not good. Very bad. Unfortunate. If true, the guy's a cad.

But this woman, a wife and mother with two sons, two master's degrees, a PhD and etc is so traumatized by this almost 40 years later she "can't fly"? (but can). She needs two doors on the first floor? (But not until 2012). 

That's just not right. I don't think it jives. I think she DID recover from this, and maybe trouble in her marriage brought it up again, fine. But to NOW cast this as if it "broke her". Nope. And don't a single man here fall for it, either.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> All I got out of this is that Ford is completely scatter-brained.  It did not instill any "confidence" in me as to her claims at all.
> 
> We'll see how it goes with Kavanaugh...


Good thing no at all thinks your opinion has merit.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Why the fuck is her looks continually pointed out?

That is more than pointless.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lacking evidence, like Ford is lacking evidence, I couldn’t comment.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Meh, it does seem pretty pointless so far, but even so it needed to be done even if just for appearances.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


She didn’t break
She calmly laid out her story and Republicans failed to break it


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

I still want to know how her husband didn't want to go take kavanaugh on in 2012 after learning what he supposedly learned in 2012.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> K so let's really break this down.
> 
> When she was 15, someone pushed her into a room, groped her over her clothes, laughed with her friend about it, briefly covered her mouth and....that was it. She escaped and that was the end of that.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I know women that have been through the same thing and it indeed fucks up their lives.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


no it didn't, elections have consequences not giveaways.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> I still want to know how her husband didn't want to go take kavanaugh on in 2012 after learning what he supposedly learned in 2012.


Yeah that would have turned out good. Attack a judge and get sent to prison for assault?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You don't seem to appreciate the gravity of the situation.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I don't play partisan games ~shrug~


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



I have always been of the opinion that this is nothing more than a political weapon. And the Garland thing has nothing to do with this. He was denied hearings, his whole life wasn't turned upside down in an attempt to ruin him. He wasn't accused of unprovable acts done 30+ years ago.

How many Democratic SC appointments have gone though this much acrimony and outright hatred?

Everything else in your response is bullshit fluff.

How about we ruin your life with accusations with this level of evidence?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


???

They did not even try.  Had they tried to 'break' her case, successful or not, they would be eviscerated in the public.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nah I'm no leftist hag, but I'd bet you'd do her....where da white wimmins at? Remember? I sure do you spewing that crap

She's a hideous, fat, wrinkled old cow....and a lyiing bitch. In other words..a leftist hag


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> K so let's really break this down.
> 
> When she was 15, someone pushed her into a room, groped her over her clothes, laughed with her friend about it, briefly covered her mouth and....that was it. She escaped and that was the end of that.
> 
> ...



What Mother forgets about the day that she buried her own Mother, 60 days previous, and can't remember it was the SAME DAY she took a polygraph test?

This is not someone to be believed.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Why the fuck is her looks continually pointed out?
> 
> That is more than pointless.


Thats the next progression. She handed the repubs a bag of explosives so now they are in deconstruction mode. They have to find something to break her down.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Why the fuck is her looks continually pointed out?
> 
> That is more than pointless.


She is a pleasant appealing witness.

That's all it means.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 27, 2018)

The last bit was very telling; instead of a one on one interview with a professional(the best method)  the Dems told Ford to Lawyer up and take a polygraph.."and hence we are here today"; it's over. 

Case closed; it's a hatchet job.

Ford's a pawn. 

Greg


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck is her looks continually pointed out?
> ...


It looks like Kavanaugh is up next.

The GOP won't take any shots at the lady-professor.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I extremely enjoyed the part when she admitted she lied about her fear of flying.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


*Mark Judge, Kavanaugh friend, won't testify. Why?*

yet he wrote a book about his disgusting behavior, but


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

It will be interesting what Senators Susan Collins and Lisa Murkowski are thinking right about now.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> The last bit was very telling; instead of a one on one interview with a professional(the best method)  the Dems told Ford to Lawyer up and take a polygraph.."and hence we are here today"; it's over.
> 
> Case closed; it's a hatchet job.
> 
> ...



This is true, but I think we all knew that already...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



That ain't all the old crow lied about


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


as easy already posted:

Ford:
Has No Idea Where The Party Was
Has No Idea When The Party Was - not even the YEAR
Not sure how she got there
No idea how she got home
Claims to have been intoxicated, which effects memory
The 4 Witnesses she named say IT NEVER HAPPENED
Never told her family
Never told her friends
Never filed charges
Never intended to file charges
Never came out about it
Never wanted to come out about it
Says her therapist 'got it wrong' in their therapy notes
Claims she 'corrected therapist' in her story to the Washington Post
Has no idea who paid for her polygraph test

...but...

'Ford: I'm *'100 percent'* certain Kavanaugh assaulted me'


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > K so let's really break this down.
> ...


This is not relevant.  The exact day she took the test is meaningless.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Not now but you can bet they are going to talk about how ugly she is.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > K so let's really break this down.
> ...



But her life was not effed up. She went on to school and multiple advanced degrees. Not only a successful life, but an exemplary career by all standards. She seems to be REALLY dwelling on something that happened a really long time ago, was very short, and did not rise to actual rape or even close.


----------



## Meister (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, they kinda did......she is fuzzy on all details except for one, she is crystal clear that it was Kav. 
She didn't mention Kav's name to the 2012 therapy session.
Her witnesses couldn't collaborate her story.
There are major holes in her testimony


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> All I got out of this is that Ford is completely scatter-brained.  It did not instill any "confidence" in me as to her claims at all.
> 
> We'll see how it goes with Kavanaugh...


Iggy list.

This is how I spot shills and trolls.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, I've outlined at least a dozen lies. But this one was a lie about why the Delay was required.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I think she may have been the aggressor, Lets see, All girls school, Sophomore Trying to fit in, tried to get the Prize Virgin From the all boys Jesuit School got turned down or rejected /drunk and ended up somewhere she can't remember I know it happens doesn't mean he did it


BlackFlag said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> All this charade is proving is that liberals will go to any length to justify killing babies.



Yup.  Ford is just a political jihadist, sacrificing herself for the cause.  Abortion is a religious sacrament to the left, defending it by any means necessary is a religious duty.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Beauty is in the eyes of the beer holder.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > K so let's really break this down.
> ...



It was her grandma, but I get your point


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Thats two cool points this week for good jokes.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Why the fuck is her looks continually pointed out?
> 
> That is more than pointless.




Orin Hatch (R) stated, "“It’s too early to make those kinds of determinations, but she’s a good witness. Articulate. She’s an attractive person. But I think it’s a little early to make those kinds of determinations.” 

Asked what he meant by “attractive,” Hatch  said, “In other words, she’s pleasing.”

It is no wonder the Republicans requested a prosecutor question Ford.

They can have Ford made out to be the 'bad' person all while the  Republicans can  keep their mouths shut so, they won't look like the idiots they are; re Hatch.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Kavenaugh will receive an up or down vote
Something Garland never received


----------



## Meister (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I hear what your saying, but, just the incident that happened is enough to screw things up for her.....doesn't have to be noticed by people.
My point is that something probably happened, but, not with Kav.


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

Nothing so far but uncorroborated testimony.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

I've been drinking all morning, and having to look at that face made me sober up. 

I'm sending my beer tab to the DNC. Someones gotta pay for this!


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I suspect Trump thinks this is all a victimless crime, yes.

However the political implications for November will cause Trump and the GOP to rethink Kavanaugh very quickly.

I am waiting with 'baited breath to hear what Kavanaugh will say during his grilling by the DEMs next.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



But with some hags there isn't enough alcohol in a Budweiser brewery....Ford is one of them


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMAO What was to break. She has no witnesses. No proof. Its a he said. She said and that's about it.

I watched her and she looked far from credible to me. She couldn't remember where the party was or how she got home.

The whole thing was a big waste of time over something that happened 30+ years ago. Something that should have been reported then. Something that should have been investigated then.

He said. She said. Everything is just the same as it was before her testimony.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Nothing so far but uncorroborated testimony.


It will be the same with Kav since the repubs dont want any witnesses.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> This Dr Ford dude looks 75 years old.


Dr. Ford was the Blond DI FI was the old lady you must remember her from a party at Woodstock dancing naked in the MUD. She keeps it in her purse to sling at any moment


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



More than two. Come on man. You’re tough.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> How many Democratic SC appointments have gone though this much acrimony and outright hatred?


Ginsberg is pissed about this crap.


----------



## Meister (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


The writing was on the wall with Garland, he wasn't going to get the votes.
How many times did Reid shelve Bills because there wasn't the votes. No difference


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

captkaos said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh yes...the harlot defense


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I wish I had memory loss concerning her looks.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I too think the lady-professor is pretty.  I have no problem with her looks.

She is a credible witness.  Her testimony seems factual.

Kavanaugh is between a rock and a hard place now.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

this is a game, part of the deal was to get her to commit numerous inconsistencies 

done 

another part of the game was to not come across as insensitive and uncaring of women's issues 

next, point out her contradicting statements (lies) and make a case that if she can't remember key details, then her memory of who it was is probably faulty as well, then point at the men claiming responsibility 

"Hey, we're not calling her a liar, but is seems she has memory issues. And LOOK - those baws over there said they did it!"


----------



## Meister (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > How many Democratic SC appointments have gone though this much acrimony and outright hatred?
> ...


Yep, even she knows what's going on here.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If your trolling for a cuck, I think asslips is a perfect choice. Go for it


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


RWer is not very bright.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yep. He is damned even if innocent


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Garland was not entitled to it as the "Advice and Consent" clause of the Constitution does not place a limit, nor does it force them to hold hearings at all. 

It doesn't even go over HOW it is done, a vote by the senate is what the senate decides it takes.

Again, you can't compare Garland to this, his character wasn't assassinated in the process. 

Plus Dems had a political out, all they had to do was win the 2016 Presidential election.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I have no doubt that it was and can continue to be disturbing. What I dispute is the grandstanding and the drama we saw today. This woman has had a successful life in every arena of life. People who are deeply traumatized do not typically do that. I cannot say she was not disturbed or bothered. But I can say it did not have a deep traumatic impact on her life. I mean...objectively.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


I'm sure those close to you feel the same about you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



His name is Assfaceias


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Then they should have had to put their vote on the record and be accountable for it
If Garland was voted down, Obama should have had the opportunity to name a replacement

Just like Trump will


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > How many Democratic SC appointments have gone though this much acrimony and outright hatred?
> ...



Yeah, note how progressives ignore the fact that the "notorious RBG" isn't a fan of what is going on with regards to BK.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If the GOP caves on Kavanaugh with zero evidence against him, they will lose the election.


----------



## Slyhunter (Sep 27, 2018)

ignores the fact that Kavanaugh was a virgin.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I’m rather cute...and obviously funny as all heck.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I disagree. There are lots of accomplished people that are deeply traumatized. In fact that trauma is often instrumental to them over achieving.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What facts? You been drinking?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Meister said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're kidding me right ?!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 27, 2018)

So much cry voice, so few tears.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


You, for example.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> ignores the fact that Kavanaugh was a virgin.


...and a choir boy too.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are comparing apples and tactical nuclear warheads.

Just admit you see character assassination as a viable political tool, regardless of the evidence at hand.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I saw a stat somewhere that 25% of females and 10% of males are sexually exploited at some point.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

The GOP is getting nervous; they are feeling the HEAT

Chris Wallace on Christine Blasey Ford Testimony: 'This Is a Disaster for Republicans'


Kavanaugh confirmation vote should be delayed due to 'sickening' assault allegations, some GOP governors say


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don’t think the two are connected tbh


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"Bad day for America.  Good day for the redundant front door installation industry."


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Trump will spin this hatefest and dishonesty by the Democrats as a great reason for Americans to not vote for Democrats in November  He will ram it up their ass.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don’t think Dems should be rewarded for the suspicious death of Scalia by getting to name his replacement.  It would encourage assassinations of them.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > ignores the fact that Kavanaugh was a virgin.
> ...


It is unfortunate that Kavanaugh had played the church card before all this.

He was a dirt bag drunk not a church mouse growing up.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Yeah and its got to be way higher than that since its so under reported.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Where was Kavanaugh objections on the Clinton impeachment? You call it irrelevant. I call it highly appropriate. If I hit you in the face, would you, hitting me back be unjustified? I don't know for certain certain these accusations are true. I very much suspect they were. She has to be the best actress in the world to give that account she did during the hearing. You don't know for certain that they are untrue. Yet you are perfectly willing to assert that Kavanaugh doesn't deserve this. In the end can't you guys just pull this guys name and nominate someone equally dreadful?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


any psychologist in their right mind would say this isn't possible and isn't logical.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> The GOP is getting nervous; they are feeling the HEAT
> 
> Chris Wallace on Christine Blasey Ford Testimony: 'This Is a Disaster for Republicans'
> 
> ...


Wallace is not a Conservative and neither was his father.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



 It's she said she said, I can't disprove something that didn't happen 40 yrs ago either, can any of you! So if I can't disprove it I  must be guilty, and if you cant prove it you must be telling the truth. HUH?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Biden Rule


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Possibly sure.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Three witnesses have come forward about his character

Republicans seem content to overlook it as long as they get their conservative on the bench


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Run and lose?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


No such rule


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



You know this how? Oh wait EVEN MORE hearsay

Hearsay is not facts, moron so stop stating it as such


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sources tell me that Garland did the same thing that Kavanaugh was accused of, only with a 15 year old boy named Rightwinger, and the Dems got the Republicans to agree to stop the process and avoid the embarrassment.

And no, I will not reveal the sources as I gave them a pledge of confidentiality and I ain't no Feinstein!

(the above is supplied for comic relief only and not to be taken seriously as Rightwinger would never have had an issue with it if it really happened)


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


nor do I.  the issue is what the issue is.  there was no fking way possible to determine anything from her allegation.  and as such, no measure of any consideration was necessary without more information.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

captkaos said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The lady-professor is credible.

The accusation is therefore credible.

The accusation is serious.

The crimes are serious.

Kavanaugh is toast.

Otherwise the GOP will be toast in November.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Well, she does seem crazy to me. If that comes with trauma, I'll give you that. 

The little girl voice. I'm a small woman and I have a naturally high pitched voice (soprano) but I would never talk like that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

Face it folks, the Republican Party is in deep excrement, and it is their own fault.  The hysteria expressed by Lindsey Graham was laughable, and the comments on Fox News at the moment is nitpicking minutia; their talking heads are trying to convince their base, that Kavanaugh will tell the real truth.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



he was a mid level drone at that point. And with Clinton HE WAS ON RECORD AS LYING. 

And well all know the next one will face the same type of attack, any little thing rumored in their past will be brought up.

And you didn't answer my last question.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP is getting nervous; they are feeling the HEAT
> ...



I guess you missed this link, also in the post.

Kavanaugh confirmation vote should be delayed due to 'sickening' assault allegations, some GOP governors say


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Schmuck...Rs and Is will vote R thanks to the loons on the Left.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I will believe you, the left says we must believe you. 

This is called going full circle and karma and bank it one day karma will rear it's ugly head on this one 

side note: could be rightdinger's problem in life


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Why did that drunk whore lie about flying?

What was the point except try to delay, her character is shot to hell 


Kavanaugh accuser's fear of flying comes under scrutiny at hearing


.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




In Context: The 'Biden Rule' on Supreme Court nominations in an election year

(someone should tell Biden)


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> 
> Big mistake... This is a Congressional inquiry, not a rape counseling or legal interrogation. And as USUAL, the Repubs entirely FOLD and shrink from their duties..
> 
> ...


Republicans are handcuffed here

I agree that they are too often weak

But the game is to win in the court of public opinion

We have the ammo for that based on today

I keep telling y'all that this issue is about moderate voters in purple districts and states

We're winning with that audience, and I fully expect a floor vote on the nomination

This circus has done more to stop a blue wave than anything else to date


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Her voice sounds to me like someone that has issues with various phobias.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

One thing that bothers me...…….why isn't her family in DC with her? At the very least her own husband?

I know if I was facing such circumstances, I'd want all the support I could get.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Governers?...are you retarded?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Face it folks, the Republican Party is in deep excrement, and it is their own fault.  The hysteria expressed by Lindsey Graham was laughable, and the comments on Fox News at the moment is nitpicking minutia; their talking heads are trying to convince their base, that Kavanaugh will tell the real truth.



How do you know what the "real truth" Is? WE didn't even get close in that testimony.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Well, she didn't get the nickname Porcupine by accident.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > There's a major problem with the whole setup of this hearing today. The sexual assault consultant hired by the 11 Repubs without balls, seems MORE INTERESTED in implicating a Demo conspiracy, than fact finding on Kavanaugh. This is because she's being PAID to be yet another political shill tossed into this cluster fuck.
> ...


There are no Moderates in 2018.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

The prosecutors job now is to save Kavs career. Forget the confirmation to the SC.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Three vs how many that attest to his GOOD character?

Three saying bad things about him? Deny an SC Seat and ruin his reputation over this?

have you no shame?


----------



## Meister (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Face it folks, the Republican Party is in deep excrement, and it is their own fault.  The hysteria expressed by Lindsey Graham was laughable, and the comments on Fox News at the moment is nitpicking minutia; their talking heads are trying to convince their base, that Kavanaugh will tell the real truth.


Your a joke and please read my signature, rye.  
You are fanatically biased and wouldn't tell the truth if you had it in your back pocket., you would just sit on it.
You know there are a lot of holes in her testimony, you know it wouldn't fly in a court of law, but your
bias is just overwhelming.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The problem is the other three have serious credibility issues and one has recanted her memory. Their memories are worse than ms. Fords. one is probably complicit to rape at least 9 times


rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


You’re one ignorant jerk.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The prosecutors job now is to save Kavs career. Forget the confirmation to the SC.



Hyperbole


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...



LIAR! Her nickname was Skippy! Easy to spread


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 27, 2018)

Democrats have successfully made America look like a bunch of idiots again just like they did during the Clarence Thomas hearings. They dragged that good man through the muck just like they are doing with Brett Kavanaugh.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

The linchpin to bring lying Dr. Ford down: Her "friend" Leland Keyser!




 LifeNews

*Mitchell: Why did everyone you named as witness, including your best female friend Leland Keyser, say she had no memory of anything you alleged. Ford: She has health issues and needs to take care of herself. Huh? http://bit.ly/2NLdBgr  #KavanaughHearings #tcot*

*11:16 AM - 27 Sep 2018*


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

_"Mr. Chairman, Ranking Member Feinstein, and Members of the Committee: Eleven days ago, Dr. Ford publicly accused me of committing a serious wrong more than 36 years ago when we were both in high school.

*I denied the allegation immediately, unequivocally, and categorically. The next day, I told this Committee that I wanted to testify as soon as possible, under oath, to clear my name.*

Over the past few days, other *false and uncorroborated accusations* have been aired. There has been a frenzy to come up with something — anything, no matter how far-fetched or odious — that will block a vote on my nomination. These are last minute smears, pure and simple. They debase our public discourse. And the consequences extend beyond any one nomination.Such *grotesque and obvious character assassination* — *if allowed to succeed — will dissuade competent and good people of all political persuasions from serving our country.*

As I told this Committee the last time I appeared before you, a federal judge must be independent, not swayed by public or political pressure. That is the kind of judge I am and will always be. *I will not be intimidated into withdrawing from this process. This effort to destroy my good name will not drive me out. The vile threats of violence against my family will not drive me out.*

I am here this morning to answer these allegations and to tell the truth. And the truth is that* I have never sexually assaulted anyone — not in high school, not in college, not ever.* *Sexual assault is horrific. It is morally wrong. It is illegal. It is contrary to my religious faith. And it contradicts the core promise of this Nation that all people are created equal and entitled to be treated with dignity and respect. Allegations of sexual assault must be taken seriously. Those who make allegations deserve to be heard. The subject of allegations also deserves to be heard. Due process is a foundation of the American rule of law.*

Dr. Ford’s allegation dates back more than 36 years, to a party that she says occurred during our time in high school. I spent most of my time in high school focused on academics, sports, church, and service. But I was not perfect in those days, just as I am not perfect today. I drank beer with my friends, usually on weekends. Sometimes I had too many. In retrospect, I said and did things in high school that make me cringe now. But that’s not why we are here today. What I’ve been accused of is far more serious than juvenile misbehavior.

*I never did anything remotely resembling what Dr. Ford describes.* The allegation of misconduct is completely inconsistent with the rest of my life. The record of my life, from my days in grade school through the present day, shows that I have always promoted the equality and dignity of women.* I categorically and unequivocally deny the allegation against me by Dr. Ford. I never had any sexual or physical encounter of any kind with Dr. Ford.*

I am not questioning that Dr. Ford may have been sexually assaulted by some person in some place at some time. But I have never done that to her or to anyone. I am innocent of this charge."



_
Judge Kavanaugh was clear, concise, and confident in the testimony he gave. At no time did he say, _"I do not remember'_ about any of the details of such _a monumental, life-changing_ event.

Judge Kavanaugh presented an incredibly EPIC point:

The record of his life shows he was committed to education, law, and the Judicial system. His beliefs in the core values and tenets of our judicial system is stressed in his comments above, a life dedicated to these beliefs. Kavanaugh stated that in high school he was not unlike many teenagers who drank - at times too much with his friends - but emphasized he never did anything close to what he has been accused of.

Such a person who had such a disregard for human life, for women, for innocent vulnerable people, and for the law - someone who would drug a female and not only have non-consensual sex with her but who would join in with several others to take turns raping their victim...or someone who would physically assault a female and force himself upon her - rape her - is NOT realistically the type of person who could simply flip a switch and turn into a completely different person 1 or two years later. 

We are to believe that the man who has been praised, exemplified, and hailed by both Republicans and Democrats, by all those who knew for being such an outstanding man of faith, integrity, morals, ethics was just 2 years earlier someone who could / would drug, incapacitate, rape, and even engage in 'gang-rapes' / 'trains', committing heinous acts / crimes against women?

I have no doubt that the rabidly partisan left have no problem painting Kavanaugh of being capable of doing so, of being 'that' mane, but the fact is what  he is being accused of is an aberration - something completely out of snych / step / flow with every other known aspect  of his entire life. It does not add up.

The accuser's case was not proven. The details changed, the story changed, almost nothing she testified to was substantiated / reinforced by evidence - even her own 'witnesses' have stated the event she described did not happen.

She did not want to go public with this. Once it did she did not want to testify. Kavanaugh did IMMEDIATELY.

I truly believe that those who are adamant in their claims / belief that Kavanaugh is guilty are the same partisan individuals who thought the same thing before this hearing, that nothing was going to change that view.

I personally  choose to look at the entire body of a man's life and work. Kavanaugh's entire body of work - his education, his work, his family, his life - does not reflect any of what he has been accused of. The entire body of work, which he confidently presents and defends, rejects the hazy, gap-filled memory of accusations presented today. Ford and her attorneys did nothing to prove otherwise, IMO.

While Ford protested, marched, chanted, and demonstrated her political hatred for Conservatives, Republicans, Donald Trump, and Conservative judges Kavanaugh studied law, perfected his trade, built a dedication to a fair and equal justice system...while working on soup lines to feed the hungry/needy and teaching sports to kids.

What we are left with after today's hearing is our own personal belief - our own decision to make of who we believe. No evidence was presented proving the accusations made against Kavanaugh. They remain just that - accusations.

As for me, I base my decision on EVIDENCE, and with the lack of any evidence supporting the accusations against him, I also base my decision on his overall body of work and his life.

IMO, it is time to hold the hearing and confirm Judge Kavanaugh as the next USSC Justice,


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I am telling you as a woman. That incident alone, when you were 15, and you recovered from it enough to have a long-term marriage, raise two sons, and get two master's degrees, a PhD, and have many articles published, does NOT count for phobias so bad your voice shakes like that.

Unless you are just crazy. Which she might be, she is a psychologist. For sure.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Explain what Governors have to do with the SC.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


She didn’t lie
She is uncomfortable flying....many people are 
Doesn’t mean she doesn’t do it


By the way, she did not fly to the party


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The prosecutors job now is to save Kavs career. Forget the confirmation to the SC.
> ...


I bet you wont be saying that if one of his victims files charges with the po po.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...








Here, sweetie.  Next time you need to borrow it, just ask.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


precedence.  and OBTW, the fbi did get involved and they found nothing they didn't find before during their checks.  so precedence is set and that after six investigations running a seventh wouldn't produce any additional finds.  just wouldn't, and you know why? and I expect anyone's 12th grade education to answer.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Fly 6 miles to a party?
Are you an idiot?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


How many have testified......he never tried to rape me


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I actually have personal experience on your last question. My wife has been assaulted before. She didn't report it, what she did do is call this guys fiance. Took some doing since she didn't have much to go on for his identity. She couldn't prove it happened to that woman but still told her her story. You think that action was unjustified?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Really?

Then why is her fear of flying relevant ?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

If I were Kavanaugh who is a powerful judge(on trial himself so to speak) I would say: Let the police in Maryland and a special investigation by non Mueller FBI investigate you will find nothing!


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

So, which other judge will be Trump's next pick for SCOTUS since Kavanaugh will obviously not be on the SCOTUS?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Did she wait 30+ years to get a book deal?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> IMO Dr. Ford was credible, honest, cooperative and fair in her testimony.


She was also clueless, could not remember extremely critical details, her story changed, she admitted to changing her story, had named witnesses who say this never happened, and in the end presented no EVIDENCE to support her claim.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, her attorneys claimed they needed to delay her testimony by one day because she was afraid to fly and they had to DRIVE to Washington DC.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


oh come on.  really?  what a fking moron you are. you know if you can't act like a fking adult, there is no point in discussing this with you any fking longer. what a scumbag statement to make. don't you have any character?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

He 

Looks

P!ssed


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> If I were Kavanaugh who is a powerful judge(on trial himself so to speak) I would say: Let the police in Maryland and a special investigation by non Mueller FBI investigate you will find nothing!


Kinda weird he didnt scream for an investigation. Actually kinda telling.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She delayed giving testimony due to “fear”.
Thanks for admitting you didn’t watch it or read any posts here before posting.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So, which other judge will be Trump's next pick for SCOTUS since Kavanaugh will obviously not be on the SCOTUS?





caddo kid said:


> Kavanaugh will obviously not be on the SCOTUS?



That will depend on tomorrows vote


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav  looks confused and shell shocked.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Grassley: the "witnesses" deny any knowledge of any of this mess.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


RWer will ignore your post and ask another dumb ass question.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > If I were Kavanaugh who is a powerful judge(on trial himself so to speak) I would say: Let the police in Maryland and a special investigation by non Mueller FBI investigate you will find nothing!
> ...



To a cuck I guess it would


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> So, which other judge will be Trump's next pick for SCOTUS since Kavanaugh will obviously not be on the SCOTUS?


vote tomorrow and on the floor come monday, he's a shoe in. the circus is over.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Do you know Ford did it for a book deal? There are plenty of easier ways to earn a buck IIMO.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's the M.O.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kav looks


Uh Oh!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Why is he looking around like he is in a daze?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Face it folks, the Republican Party is in deep excrement, and it is their own fault.  The hysteria expressed by Lindsey Graham was laughable, and the comments on Fox News at the moment is nitpicking minutia; their talking heads are trying to convince their base, that Kavanaugh will tell the real truth.



Boy are you funny.

The Reps aren't in trouble over this. Its still a he said, she said just like it was before this ridiculous meeting.

The Dems fell all over themselves congratulating Ford but never asked her any questions. The Reps should have taken the gloves off and really gone after her.

She has no witnesses. No proof and couldn't remember where the house was or how she got home. In fact she couldn't remember anything.

The only truth we found out was that she couldn't remember most of what happened.

This happened 30+ years ago and should have been reported THEN. Not 30+ years later. It would have been investigated then. To late now.

You really are a biased hack.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

HELL hath no FURY like that of Brett Kavanaugh!


----------



## Grumpyolman (Sep 27, 2018)

How very convenient that she can't pinpoint the date of the occurrence.
Absolutely no chance Kavanaugh can pull some real evidence out that he couldn't have been there.
If this is all a sham, it'll eventually come out. 
That would be bad, huh?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kav  looks confused and shell shocked.



You wish. He already makes Ford look spaced out and wishy washy.

Wow


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > IMO Dr. Ford was credible, honest, cooperative and fair in her testimony.
> ...


dude, she couldn't remember things just in the last two months that happened and now we're all supposed to believe her after your fine articulated list:

Ford:
Has No Idea Where The Party Was
Has No Idea When The Party Was - not even the YEAR
Not sure how she got there
No idea how she got home
Claims to have been intoxicated, which effects memory
The 4 Witnesses she named say IT NEVER HAPPENED
Never told her family
Never told her friends
Never filed charges
Never intended to file charges
Never came out about it
Never wanted to come out about it
Says her therapist 'got it wrong' in their therapy notes
Claims she 'corrected therapist' in her story to the Washington Post
Has no idea who paid for her polygraph test

...but...

'Ford: I'm *'100 percent'* certain Kavanaugh assaulted me'?  yeah ok,  color me stupid if you think I believe this nonsense from this slut.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kav  looks confused and shell shocked.


I’m watching and you’re a lying, racist sack of shit.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She's stupid and very insecure.  She can't tell us where or when.  She's a nutcase.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Guess it's not if your a brain dead liberal, I never pictured you as a brain dead liberal, say it's not so.


It is extremely relevant to her character.


.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Why is he looking around like he is in a daze?


He isn't. Maybe you should clean your screen.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> HELL hath no FURY like that of Brett Kavanaugh!



like when Kavanaugh was a drunk teen, swinging his dick around in a room @ some party, trying to rape a 15 year old girl?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> If I were Kavanaugh who is a powerful judge(on trial himself so to speak) I would say: Let the police in Maryland and a special investigation by non Mueller FBI investigate you will find nothing!



Republicans will not even allow witnesses to be called

Gets in the way of steamrolling the nomination


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm with you.  I am within a couple of years in age of Brett Kavanaugh and all of his accusers.  I would not have "went and got friends" if a woman was being raped, and I certainly wouldn't have just said to myself, "Well, I'll avoid drinking the punch" and gone on with my night, as Swetnick apparently did.  I'd have called the cops.  Even as a teenager, I can't imagine putting "I might get grounded" ahead of someone else's physical safety.  And I don't even want to imagine what motivation a legal adult could have had for blowing it off.

Whether or not the victim chose to then press charges, I couldn't tell you.  But I can't wrap my brain around the kind of choices we're supposed to believe these women made.  I don't even speak that language, and never have.

And as both a former teenaged girl, and the mother of a former teenaged girl, I can tell you that kids think they're better at keeping secrets than they actually are.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Why is he looking around like he is in a daze?


He’s looking at their faces, dumbass.
He’s not even blinking.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

He just told another lie...

"The Senate has conducted another thorough investigation."

No they haven't.  The FBI did nothing.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh has just started his testimony and he is doing himself no favors by his attitude and approach.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Woof... His emotion is raw as fuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Is he on record asking for an FBI investigation?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > If I were Kavanaugh who is a powerful judge(on trial himself so to speak) I would say: Let the police in Maryland and a special investigation by non Mueller FBI investigate you will find nothing!
> ...


What witnesses, retard?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

I am watching Kavanaugh right now: He is nearly screaming & crying. God; what a puss.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is coming out blazing just like Thomas did.

Good for him!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Somebody sure took that lady attorney to the woodshed during that break, she came back with a VENGEANCE!!!!
> 
> I'm waiting for her to ask the witness if is she's staying at a George Soros safe-house next.
> 
> #LOLGOP


It didn’t help.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > If I were Kavanaugh who is a powerful judge(on trial himself so to speak) I would say: Let the police in Maryland and a special investigation by non Mueller FBI investigate you will find nothing!
> ...


She has no witnesses.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Woof... His emotion is raw as fuck.


Looks like desperate contrived emotion.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




Sorry about your wife. But she did it right away , not 30 plus years later.


.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is giving his opening statement.

Whining and crying out loud. Screaming and ranting. He looks like he’s about to cry.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> like when Kavanaugh was a drunk teen, swinging his dick around in a room @ some party, trying to rape a 15 year old girl?


NO EVIDENCE scumfk!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You get that none of these women is actually accusing TRUMP of anything, right?  That the man in question here is named Kavanaugh?  Hello?  Is anyone in there?  Hello?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

His wife behind him is breaking my heart. She knows she's married to a good man and this is breaking her. 

I hate the Democrats for this


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Doesn’t answer my question


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Woof... His emotion is raw as fuck.
> ...



Looks like someone who's been treated like a criminal with no evidence...


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I bet you wont be saying that if one of his victims files charges with the po po.



I can't wait!

Ford:
No idea where she was
No idea when it happened
No idea how she got there
No idea how she got home
No witnesses - 4 she named say it never happened

3rd Accuser:   Police: 'Let me get this straight, You....
- Were in college and partied with HS students
- Were intoxicated
- Witnessed under-aged drinking and drug use - never reported it
- Witnessed boys drugging / raping girls - never reported it
- Were drugged, raped, didn't report it, & went back numerous times
- Were never touched by Kavanaugh
- Claim to see him dancing provocatively
- Saw his standing in line outside a closed door (Bathroom?)
.....and her investigation for witnessing under-aged drinking, drug use, rape, contributing to the delinquency of a minor, etc... begins....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Is it just me or is this guy a spoiled brat whiner?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...


Republicans wouldn’t allow them to talk. You know that. Everyone knows that. Democrats mentioned more than once in they’re opening statement.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> His wife behind him is breaking my heart. She knows she's married to a good man and this is breaking her.
> 
> I hate the Democrats for this


She married a rapist and it is breaking her heart


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Kavanaugh is giving his opening statement.
> 
> Whining and crying out loud. Screaming and ranting. He looks like he’s about to cry.



I don't blame him.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford's lawyers looking at each other with deep concern right behind Ashley Kavanaugh


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Well he never asked for a FBI investigation so thats his fault.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"i kept reaching for his hand and pulling it away, to get him off me. but he kept, like, coming back" - Eloquent Dr Ford demonstrates with her hands what happened to her with Judge Kavanaugh


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Fly 6 miles to a party?  Are you an idiot?


Musta been one helluva party.....


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is tearing the Dems a new one. Bravo.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...



Seems Winger forgot there are no witnesses.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you wont be saying that if one of his victims files charges with the po po.
> ...


 Even one of the teachers at his school said he invited boys to his bachelor party where there with strippers and booze.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> He just told another lie...
> 
> "The Senate has conducted another thorough investigation."
> 
> No they haven't.  The FBI did nothing.




He said the Senate, not the FBI.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow
One pissed  off dude. I want to see how Booker the Hooker fairs


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

HELL hath no FURY like that of Brett Kavanaugh! 
HELL hath no FURY like that of Brett Kavanaugh! 
HELL hath no FURY like that of Brett Kavanaugh!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Screw you Corey Booker, he is having a real Spartacus moment right now.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

He sounds a bit overwrought. Very partisan. 
Why is it relevant that the letter was released without Fords permission ? It just seems to be political point scoring.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Republicans wouldn’t let either one have witnesses.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> His wife behind him is breaking my heart. She knows she's married to a good man and this is breaking her.
> 
> I hate the Democrats for this



She looks like she is pissed at Kavanaugh for dragging her thru this crap.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Kavanaugh is giving his opening statement.
> 
> Whining and crying out loud. Screaming and ranting. He looks like he’s about to cry.



you need to clean your screen


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Calling out The Resistance!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



You and I were obviously raised better by better parents


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> He sounds a bit overwrought. Very partisan.
> Why is it relevant that the letter was released without Fords permission ? It just seems to be political point scoring.


It’s hard to listen endlessly to mono tone rant.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kav  looks confused and shell shocked.



He's not confused, he's pissed and rightly so. If you were in such a situation, you'd be shell shocked too


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> He sounds a bit overwrought. Very partisan.
> Why is it relevant that the letter was released without Fords permission ? It just seems to be political point scoring.



He is over compensating; he is guilty.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav is trying his best to save his own ass by using the Drumpf excuse. "everyone is out to get me"


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Why the guy insists on being on the SC is beyond me.

LMAO With a friend (Mark Judge) who wrote two books about his drunken stupor while he was in high school... he's got no chance in hell lol.
The guy is in a war against the 'evil' left LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > His wife behind him is breaking my heart. She knows she's married to a good man and this is breaking her.
> ...



if she had a knife in her hand, I wouldn't want to be between her and Finestein


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > His wife behind him is breaking my heart. She knows she's married to a good man and this is breaking her.
> ...



You have no idea what you're talking about. That's pathetic when it comes to long term loving marriages


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kav  looks confused and shell shocked.
> ...


Not me. I would have started screaming for the FBI investigation the minute the accusations came out if I was innocent.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh is giving his opening statement.
> ...


Why?
It’s HD.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kav is trying his best to save his own ass by using the Drumpf excuse. "everyone is out to get me"



Trump won


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

I want to see these democrats try to cross-examine him now.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Kavanaugh is coming out blazing just like Thomas did.
> 
> Good for him!


Thanks for the heads up.

Watching it via 'The Majority Report' on YouTube.

Had meetings earlier this morning, so couldn't watch.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is lowering the boom!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kav is trying his best to save his own ass by using the Drumpf excuse. "everyone is out to get me"
> ...


Kav wont.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?

 Dr. Ford (literally): "Leland has significant health challenges, and I am happy that she is focusing on herself" 

 WHAT?!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Well he never asked for a FBI investigation so that's his fault.


You are an idiot.

Why would he ask the FBI to investigate when....
- They did a background check - found nothing
- They said not their jurisdiction, so 'NO'
- Security Clearance investigation came up with nothing
- He knows it is a lie

Once again you are trying to declare Kavanaugh GUILTY because he did not do what YOU deem he had to do to be innocent in YOUR eyes?!

Bwuhahahaha......... ah, the arrogance, ignorance, and hypocrisy of liberals / snowflakes.....


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I would have started screaming for the FBI investigation the minute the accusations came out if I was innocent.

 I know right? That’s the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > He just told another lie...
> ...



It's not thorough if the FBI didn't do an investigation and they did not call Mark Judge to testify.  It was a lie, and a mischaracterization at best.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh just said he is not a quitter.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > He sounds a bit overwrought. Very partisan.
> ...




Turn off your tv, stay ignorant.

(your mind is already made anyway)


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

My God there might still be hope left in this country yet. There might still be some sons of George Washington yet.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

Flash said:


> Trump will spin this hatefest and dishonesty by the Democrats as a great reason for Americans to not vote for Democrats in November  He will ram it up their ass.


You think spin is necessary?

If you are going to vote, isn't that as good a reason as any?

Even Ginsberg said that was a good reason too.  They have caused us to lose civility in public discourse.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > His wife behind him is breaking my heart. She knows she's married to a good man and this is breaking her.
> ...


You know he is guilty when he drags his wife in as a human shield.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Well he never asked for a FBI investigation so that's his fault.
> ...


You think the FBI ever ask anybody is he a rapist?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Wouldn't you be pissed if you were falsely accused of attempted rape?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Let me float a concept for you.

YOU are not representative of "people" and what they do.  YOU are a disgusting piece of garbage who not only doesn't know what the right and moral thing is to do, you don't even know there IS such a thing.

I for one no longer wish to hear another word from you on this or any other subject.  If I want to be aware of the existence of your ilk, I will go to Louisiana and trawl the bottom of a swamp.

Dismissed.  Get off my screen and out of my awareness.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Kav is trying his best to save his own ass by using the Drumpf excuse. "everyone is out to get me"



Not everybody, just the loons on the left. We logical people see this for what it is....a baseless allegation turned witch hunt.

Saaaaaay that sounds a lot like Mewler


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

OMG! My mom was great...therefore I am great too.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

See? Behind Kavanaugh’s right shoulder? The sleazy lawyer for the liar!  Bald head beard and glasses!


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Kavanaugh just said he is not a quitter.



That's true, by Ford's account he didn't quit she escaped.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavvy can't make up his mind.  In one breath he says he's the victim of a political hit, in the next breath he complains that Ford's letter was leaked against her will.  You can't have it both ways.  Either Ford is a victim, or she's a co-conspirator.  You can't use her alleged victim status as evidence for a conspiracy.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Wouldn't you be pissed if you were falsely accused of attempted rape?


Hell yeah. Thats why its so weird he didnt scream for an FBI investigation. He wasnt this angry in his interview. Why all the fake anger now?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh: "You may defeat me in the final vote. But you’ll never get me to quit. Never."


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh has my vote for SCOTUS. Bravo.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?
> 
> Dr. Ford (literally): "Leland has significant health challenges, and I am happy that she is focusing on herself"
> 
> WHAT?!



Her family did not back her.
Her friends did not back her.
Her 'witnesses' did not back her.

Kavanaugh is obviously 'GUILTY' and Ford was so 'believable' with  all of that NON-evidence and those NON-witnesses.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say one word about him beating his dog
> ...



I can't even.  Just . . . no, I can't.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

bear513 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


She didn't do it right away.Took her four months to work up the courage. Took her more then a year to be not depressed. It makes me ashamed every day I don't drive up to his address and kill him. But my wife doesn't want me in jail. The point is dealing with sexual assault is hard. If you are a victim it's not at all as easy as simply reporting it. Trying to claim there's a right way is simply wrong. Trying to judge the truth of a claim on the time it took to speak about it, even more wrong.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> See? Behind Kavanaugh’s right shoulder? The sleazy lawyer for the liar!  Bald head beard and glasses!


And next to him Alyssa Milano. She’s so pretty.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



If Kavanaugh had any balls at all, he would have never dragged his wife  into that hearing room. What an asshole.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

*COREY BOOKER JUST SHIT HIS PANTS!*


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?
> ...


Republicans didn’t allow any of them to testify. Tell us you know that. Because if you didn’t know that it’s stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Kavanaugh: "You may defeat me in the final vote. But you’ll never get me to quit. Never."


I agree. Most sexual predators dont quit until they get some help.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



I doubt he dragged anyone in. She is a brave woman PERIOD!


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Aww fuck... I cant' watch a grown man cry.  I need a smoke >.<


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

He’s losing it. 
He’s crying. 
He’s taking deep breath’s. 
No one believes it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Seriously, how does this retarded, morally-stunted piece of offal not realize that anyone who beats his dog like that probably ALSO beats his wife and kids, and is potentially dangerous to other people?  I mean, duuuuh.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

This dude is putting on a show!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Is it just me or is this guy a spoiled brat whiner?


It’s not just you; it’s also millions of mentally disturbed Liberals just like you.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah he is coming off as a rapist dick big time
Libs, you are toast


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Brett Kavanaugh, breaking out in tears, says his 10-year old wanted to pray for Dr. Ford recently during their evening prayers. "We mean no ill will."


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope her fucking asshole lawyers are enjoying themselves!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh: "You may defeat me in the final vote. But you’ll never get me to quit. Never."
> ...



Then go get some


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Fucking cry baby dragging his kids into it now.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

*'I am innocent of this charge'

boo hoo hoo..... *yeah right get the FBI on this. Only way to be sure


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Kavvy can't make up his mind.  In one breath he says he's the victim of a political hit, in the next breath he complains that Ford's letter was leaked against her will.  You can't have it both ways.  Either Ford is a victim, or she's a co-conspirator.  You can't use her alleged victim status as evidence for a conspiracy.



why not?

Both appear to be fact


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"Some of my best friends are abuse survivors!"


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

I wonder if while listing all his professional accomplishments he'll say how he used known stolen emails and then lied about it.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

He looks pissed to me.

This woman has dragged his life into her make believe.

I'd be pissed to.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> He’s losing it.
> He’s crying.
> He’s taking deep breath’s.
> No one believes it.



That's what real fathers do you jack ass.  They cry when their kids do shit that make them so proud ~shrug~


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Cry me a river!  Brett brings in a woman he knows who was raped, he brings in his daughter's prayers?

What an act


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why? If you'd already went thru 6 FBI investigations and was cleared?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

There it is...he begins the waterworks.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

He’s telling us all the years he wasn’t caught.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Kavanaugh has my vote for SCOTUS. Bravo.





#me too.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Why is he looking around like he is in a daze?



Look what a cuck doesn't  look like. Learn and grow the fuck up


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow....this guy is good.
What a blistering and accurate beating he gave the panel.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> He looks pissed to me. I'd be pissed to.
> 
> This woman has dragged his life into her make believe.
> 
> I'd be upset to.


He's pissed that he has been exposed

He brings up the Clintons?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> > So let's get this straight...
> ...



Well, and Mark Judge, obviously.  But only because his name has been in the papers with Kavanaugh's.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> He’s losing it.
> He’s crying.
> He’s taking deep breath’s.
> No one believes it.




what an act; is he in Hamilton?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > See? Behind Kavanaugh’s right shoulder? The sleazy lawyer for the liar!  Bald head beard and glasses!
> ...




She's definitely cute....

and will probably need escorted out within an hour


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wow....this guy is good.
> What a blistering and accurate beating he gave the panel.


sounds defensive like Trump does when exposed


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


I'd want them to investigate her specific claims. The prior 6 had jack shit to do with these accusations.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh has my vote for SCOTUS. Bravo.
> ...



If he doesn't get in, I'm starting a Draft Kavanaugh effort for President in 2024 after trumps 2 terms.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

He Be Mad!

He is putting shame on the filthy Democrats.  

Good for him!  He is just the kind of guy we need on the Supreme Court.

He will make the filthy Liberals pay for being assholes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Well, he either came to Jesus, or this is all bullshit.  Take yer pick.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Kavvy can't make up his mind.  In one breath he says he's the victim of a political hit, in the next breath he complains that Ford's letter was leaked against her will.  You can't have it both ways.  Either Ford is a victim, or she's a co-conspirator.  You can't use her alleged victim status as evidence for a conspiracy.
> ...



It's called kettle logic.


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > He’s losing it.
> ...


Oh please


give it a break


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


He hasnt brought Jesus into his defence yet. Wont be long coming.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I want to see these democrats try to cross-examine him now.



From the looks of it he'll take their head off and I don't blame him.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?
> 
> Dr. Ford (literally): "Leland has significant health challenges, and I am happy that she is focusing on herself"
> 
> WHAT?!


Biggest problem I have with Ford's account.  Her friend will not back her up.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

All liberal dopes emphatically believe the woman who just so happens to be accusing a white conservative, despite zero proof. No spooge on a blue a dress.

All rational thinkers know there is nothing but politics being pulled by the disgusting scumbags.

As predictable as rain, today's stupid waste of time solved nothing. It only works the overly emotional ignorant muppets of the democrat massas to be worked up into a frenzy.

That is all.

Do you hate liberals as much as me yet?


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

“It may not be our job to impose sanctions on him, but it is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece,” Kavanaugh has written during his time with Ken Starr. “Aren’t we failing to fulfill our duty to the American people if we willingly ‘conspire’ with the president in an effort to conceal the true nature of his acts?”

Isn't what is good for the goose is good for the gander?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

HE blamed everyone for everything, as if he had no role

He could have spared his family, but he did not

He's a phony


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Are both of you listening/watching right now? He's just laid out his professional career within the WH &/or government that included being investigated and vetted numerous times then


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanugh keeps repeating, "I, I, I, I, I, I, I,". He's starting to sound like Trump.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yeah but the repubs wont allow Jesus to be a witness.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


 Because nobody asked one question. The important question. Are you a rapist?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



What the hell is she doing there?

Good grief


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> “It may not be our job to impose sanctions on him, but it is our job to make his pattern of revolting behavior clear — piece by painful piece,” Kavanaugh has written during his time with Ken Starr. “Aren’t we failing to fulfill our duty to the American people if we willingly ‘conspire’ with the president in an effort to conceal the true nature of his acts?”
> 
> Isn't what is good for the goose is good for the gander?


Which is why Clinton's lynching was put into the Congressional record


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

He sounds like the soup Nazi.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

I was watching this all unfold on YouTube since I don't have a TV, and someone posted this comment, can anyone confirm this?

"notice how cnn was live when ford was testifying but not when brett is. . .  "


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope he ends his statement with ...."and Dianne...GO FUCK YOURSELF!"


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> He's pissed that he has been exposed



He has?

When?

Where?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah I heard him. Show me where they spoke to these people that claimed he raped or attempted to rape them?


----------



## JBvM (Sep 27, 2018)

He never attended one of those types of parties or gatherings?

Huh? His friends have. I bet he and his friends are nervous'


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Shhhh.....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.

Faith. Dignity. Marriage. Children. Honor.

Again, they reveal who they are.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh's new defense... she wasn't cool enough to run in the same circles as me.

You've got to be kidding me...  are you fucking serious???


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> I hope he ends his statement with ...."and Dianne...GO FUCK YOURSELF!"



Look at her...nobody else would...ick


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> This dude is putting on a show!


They have done a lot of work on him.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why/how is that the FBI's job? Why not at the local police?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.
> 
> Faith. Dignity. Marriage. Children. Honor.
> 
> Again, they reveal who they are.


I have all 4 of those things.  Plus I'm not a sexually predator.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

JBvM said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



You apparently don't have kids, nor have a decent father you've impressed.  

If you were a parent, you'd understand. ~shrug~


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.
> 
> Faith. Dignity. Marriage. Children. Honor.
> 
> Again, they reveal who they are.



Word...


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

This guy is over compensating waaaaaaay too much; what a frickin drama queen.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




anti-Trump, been molested herself.

She won't be able to keep quiet


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

If Brett Kavanaugh can be this angry on national TV, imagine what he's like when he gets drunk.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Republicans went after Monica Lewinsky. Remember she initiated the relationship she had with Bill Clinton. Bill Clinton never raped her. She was legally an adult in her mid-20s. The relationship was nobody’s business.She was raped by Republicans in Congress publicly, in front of the nation.

And this was one of the guys that did it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> JBvM said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Some of my best memories is the look of pride on our children's father's face


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who was raped?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This dude is putting on a show!
> ...



Men like him don't need "work". They inspire others. Do you know any men like this? I do


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Why? Because the FBI is the best investigative organization in the US. Its not called Federal Bureau of Investigation for nothing.

How is it the FBI's job? The same way it was their job to do the BG check.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

His statement that his two friends who were allegedly at the party said there was no such party is a bit of a head scratcher.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Well he's pissed and who can blame him.

Hell I'd be shouting the chambers down.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> This guy is over compensating waaaaaaay too much; what a frickin drama queen.



You're losing now and you don't like it. 

Deal with it


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> You apparently don't have kids, nor have a decent father you've impressed.
> 
> If you were a parent, you'd understand. ~shrug~


Dude obviously has no children.  

That's literally the only thing that would make me cry.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

This hearing hasn't changed anyone's mind. What ever side you were on going into todays circus, is the side you remain. The only thing different is that your stance is stronger and today confirmed your beliefs. I have always thought she was a lying sack, and for me, today only enhanced my opinion. There are others on here that are the exact opposite. It is the same people on either side.. The convictions have only gotten stronger.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

In ninth grade, Waaaaaahhh

38 years.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Here comes the waterworks again....this time w/some spin on it.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

For a judge, this guy sure seems to have problems holding in his emotions.  Please excuse me if I don't think he is putting on a show.  He's crying now about calendars.  

He didn't show any emotion when he was keeping a pregnant immigrant from getting an abortion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Oh another #metoo one....sorry but I'm skeptical of any metoo claims at this point.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford was almost void of emotion and testified to essentially nothing
He is emotional and genuinely believable


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Well he's pissed and who can blame him.
> 
> Hell I'd be shouting the chambers down.


Yeah he should have started shouting down the chambers to have the FBI investigate.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> This hearing hasn't changed anyone's mind. What ever side you were on going into todays circus, is the side you remain. The only thing different is that your stance is stronger and today confirmed your beliefs. I have always thought she was a lying sack, and for me, today only enhanced my opinion. There are others on here that are the exact opposite. It is the same people on either side.. The convictions have only gotten stronger.


Not so sure. Now that his roommate from Yale came out publicly stating he was a mean and belligerent drunk.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Ford was almost void of emotion and testified to essentially nothing
> He is emotional and genuinely believable


Actually he is worse. This is a drastic departure from his Faux interview.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.
> ...



Prove it. One of your staunchest allies on this board has confessed he attended parties where they got young girls drunk and stood witness as she was gang banged. 

Yeah, you da Man, right


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.
> ...


Nor are you a speller!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> If Brett Kavanaugh can be this angry on national TV, imagine what he's like when he gets drunk.



I'd be angry too if some lying cow made a fact less allegation against me.

The left wants everyone to lay down and just take it.

Surprise!!!!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> She was raped by Republicans in Congress publicly, in front of the nation.



and Dems are now doing it to Kav…

without evidence to back them up


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

He was at Becky’s house.

Then he was with Pat and Chris. Sniff sniff


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Here comes the waterworks again....this time w/some spin on it.


I thought it would be Ford who cried.  I think Kavanaugh had a three martini lunch.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Did he just say he was getting Becky?


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is taking them right out behind the woodshed by their hair and hammering away.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is over compensating waaaaaaay too much; what a frickin drama queen.
> ...




Losing? What am I losing? I'm not losing.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is over compensating waaaaaaay too much; what a frickin drama queen.
> ...



LMAO I'll bet the lefty loons though BK would cave. Not hardly.

This guy will defend himself and he's mad as hell and who can blame him.

Good for him. I hope he chews a few Dem heads off.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...



When my kido had to get a deep tissue sample taken from his hip and he started screaming in pain I slapped his doctor >.<  Thankfully he's been our family doctor since I was a babe and forgave me...


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

OMG now the ninth grade with tears ... 1980 calendar....

My dad kept calendars. sniff boo hoo.  WTF... a prosecution in front of senators.

This is so damn stupid... the guy is a choir boy


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...



I’m not a retard

Mother had me tested


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.
> 
> Faith. Dignity. Marriage. Children. Honor.
> 
> Again, they reveal who they are.


Leftist “men”...pussy whipped babies.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

This guy is kind of a wuss, maybe the conservatives should boot it out of committee since he can't even keep from choking up and keep it together long enough to testify with out breaking out in tears. . . . 

Hell, they might as well nominate a woman.  She could probably hold it together better than he can.  This guy is no good under pressure, no grit at all.  It's clear he is too emotional, too liberal.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> In ninth grade, Waaaaaahhh
> 
> 38 years.



You scumbags are going to pay for what you've done to this man, R-Derp!  You think you're "winning" with this character assassination but you're sorely mistaken!  This is the modern day equivalent of McCarthyism.  You've smeared a good man's reputation because you don't want a conservative on the Supreme Court.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > She was raped by Republicans in Congress publicly, in front of the nation.
> ...


You mean besides the other women and a dozen witnesses. No one besides them. Oh and don’t forget his roommate from Yale, James Roche.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!

*SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE*

He should be up for an Oscar for this performance.

#LOLGOP #ReallyDrinkingRepublicanTearsNow


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

No proof. 

Song Remains the Same


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Demand a retest; your posts are embarrassing your entire family tree.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > In ninth grade, Waaaaaahhh
> ...


No one said he was born in Kenya.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

You ever seen someone so pissed off they fight back tears? You are looking at him. Demon Rats better tread lightly.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Yep, it's settled it for me when he said he was a Catholic, lol. My wife looked at me (we both were baptized Catholic and went to C school) and said we all know how it was.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How about Mike Judge?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> For a judge, this guy sure seems to have problems holding in his emotions.  Please excuse me if I don't think he is putting on a show.  He's crying now about calendars.
> 
> He didn't show any emotion when he was keeping a pregnant immigrant from getting an abortion.



Why should he.

In a courtroom he's a Judge. He acts like a Judge.

In these chambers he's a very put upon man. Hell I'd be screaming the chambers down.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> OMG now the ninth grade with tears ... 1980 calendar....
> 
> My dad kept calendars. sniff boo hoo.  WTF... a prosecution in front of senators.
> 
> This is so damn stupid... the guy is a choir boy



No no he's a drunken rapist...stick to your handler's script. Moron


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> 
> *SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE*
> 
> ...


You people are such a disaster


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



She obviously lied to you. You are a retard. I tested you, and I never lie


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> You ever seen someone so pissed off they fight back tears? You are looking at him. Demon Rats better tread lightly.



Boehner.  Hell, I bet Boehner is watching and crying.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> This hearing hasn't changed anyone's mind. What ever side you were on going into todays circus, is the side you remain. The only thing different is that your stance is stronger and today confirmed your beliefs. I have always thought she was a lying sack, and for me, today only enhanced my opinion. There are others on here that are the exact opposite. It is the same people on either side.. The convictions have only gotten stronger.




I agree; it all implies the GOP is ready to have another perv on the SCOTUS to compliment Thomas.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...




I am waiting for him to start telling the filthy Democrats that they should be ashamed of themselves.

He is giving a strong testimony than Thomas gave.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, caddied for Jesus Christ himself.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Did Ford call him to corroborate her story??

Didn't think so.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist men on this thread proving they don't understand the things that matter.
> ...


No one cries like Republican men. The way their faces scrunch up and they wipe their wet eyes with their tiny hands.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



If you don't believe me, watch the faces of Ford's lawyers right behind Kavanaugh


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> If Brett Kavanaugh can be this angry on national TV, imagine what he's like when he gets drunk.



Judicial temperament, innit?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
He is wrung out by this hit job


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They already have plenty of ammo for her. They'll say she's a Christian. 

OMG!!!!!!

NOT A CHRISTIAN!!!!


----------



## Camp (Sep 27, 2018)

Why do we need a crybaby on the Supreme Court?


----------



## centerleftFL (Sep 27, 2018)

All those grown men, US Senators ambushed by *one* NERVOUS blonde woman with a child-like voice telling the TRUTH. What a fucking *BUNCH OF SNOWFLAKE PISSY SISSY ASS WIMPS! *It's a lie and she needs to work through it??


*I feel ambushed’: Lindsey Graham unleashes angry, conspiratorial rant after Dr. Ford’s compelling testimony*







DAVID EDWARDS
27 SEP 2018 AT 14:52 ET 




_Lindsey Graham speaks to reporters (CNN/screen grab)_
DON'T MISS STORIES. FOLLOW RAW STORY!


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) on Thursday lashed out at Democrats following the testimony of sexual assault survivor Dr. Christine Blasey Ford, who has been described as “extremely credible” by conservative media.

Graham made the remarks in a statement to the press after Blasey Ford testified that she had been groped and assaulted by Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.


“I don’t know what they told Ms. Ford but we were willing to go to California, we were told she couldn’t fly,” Graham snapped. “All I can say is that we’re 40-something days away from the election and [the Democrats’] goal — not Ms. Ford’s goal — is to delay this past the midterms so they can win the Senate and never allow Trump to fill this seat. I believe that now more than ever.”

“I don’t know who paid for her polygraph, but somebody did,” he continued, raising his finger into the air. “The [Democratic] friends on the other side set it up to be just the way it is.”
*
“I feel ambushed as the majority!” the senator added.*

Graham agreed that “something happened” to Blasey Ford.

*“I don’t know what but you’re asking me to say it was Brett Kavanaugh,” he griped. “He’s saying it didn’t happen. I will say I thought it was a good suggestion for her to go talk to somebody to work through this.”*

*“How is that not all an argument for a more fulsome investigation?” one reporter asked.

“If you really believe we needed an investigation of this, why didn’t you tell us in August?” Graham complained. “[Democrats] want to bring [Kavanaugh] in, trash him out and call 25 people to say he’s an abuser and guess what, we’ll be past the midterm.”*

Just Plain Politics! - Political Debate Forums


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


What bizarro world do you live in?
I know and avoid Liberal pussy males all the time.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Friends with benefits huh?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 27, 2018)

Camp said:


> Why do we need a crybaby on the Supreme Court?



You really are an idiot.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Well that's finally over. Let's Vote!


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey, just another ugly day in American politics.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, the difference in credibility is staggering

Kav will be a great Justice, sad that he and his family have been victimized like they have


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, caddied for Jesus Christ himself.



Shit he might even walk on water.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > For a judge, this guy sure seems to have problems holding in his emotions.  Please excuse me if I don't think he is putting on a show.  He's crying now about calendars.
> ...


#me too.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

this is deserved because Republicans wouldn't hold hearings for Garland.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> You think the FBI ever ask anybody is he a rapist?


The fact that you would ask this question demonstrates your ignorance in regards to the FBI, The DOJ, the investigations they conduct for different appointments and security clearances, and how in depth the investigations are.

Yes, in fact I do KNOW that the FBI and the DOJ ask not only YOU but almost every family member, close business partner/associate, and CLOSE military friends / team members extremely detailed questions regarding your finances, personal activities, lifestyle, any legal concerns, etc.... 

For some background checks and investigations I the past I had to list everywhere I lived, every close friend, every girl I 'seriously dated', every team member I  had, and had to answer pages of questions about run-ins with the law, accusations as well not just convictions...all because what I was involved in.   I had people I had not seen in 5-6 years call me up and tell me guys in suits and sunglasses paid them a visit asking questions.

So, again, your questions reveals a lack of knowledge / understanding.

This is not a personal attack on you - this is a statement of fact regarding my level of experience in this matter versus, it seems, yours.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The man said I was special


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




(It was a spelling test, She gave  him a pass on k-a-t)


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > She was raped by Republicans in Congress publicly, in front of the nation.
> ...



an official FBI Investigation would prove/disprove Ford's allegation.
Such an investigation should be welcomed by all.
Only the GOP seems to be reluctant to this.

EDIT: He sure does party a lot; "I like beer" - Kav is really annoying as Hell.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Even Fords best friend has stated that neither she, Mark Judge or anyone else was at this made up party.

You want to investigate an empty house? You go for it buttercup. Get back to us with what the echos sound like.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, caddied for Jesus Christ himself.



Yep...he's basically giving all the background of what would be written in a novel of the perfect boy.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

He's a pansy. Not cut out for this job, any way you spin it.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh, you are...*real* special.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> 
> *SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE*
> 
> ...



You mock the good things of life because you don't understand them. Like honor.

I understand Leftism. You don't understand us.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav 10 _Quacks 0

He shellacked on credibility


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



you too


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> *SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE*
> He should be up for an Oscar for this performance.
> #LOLGOP #ReallyDrinkingRepublicanTearsNow



The guy is pathetic and should have requested an FBI investigation from the start if he hoped for any empathetic response.
That long laundry list of irrelevant extremely boring events is a friggin waste of time.

He says / He says is pointless....


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

So Ford might want to be worrying her being guilty of defamation of character by now...


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> He is wrung out by this hit job




Then maybe he's not up to the job.  
Even Clarence Thomas didn't turn on the eye faucets to garner sympathy.
Kava_naughty_ is doing his best Marco Rubio imitation gulping all that water.
.
Typical narcissist....he's crying because he feels fucking sorry for himself.
.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Did he just try to say that if you drink beer youre a rapist?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> this is deserved because Republicans wouldn't hold hearings for Garland.


Thanks for your honesty

Independent voters will come to the same conclusion 

Sorry about your loss


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> this is deserved because Republicans wouldn't hold hearings for Garland.



Lying is just? Really? That speaks volumes of you


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, caddied for Jesus Christ himself.



Deal with it.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Republicans didn’t allow any of them to testify.


Prove it. Show the evidence the other 2 women came forward and were specifically denied the opportunity to testify.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

"I like beer."

He has my vote right now.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > If Brett Kavanaugh can be this angry on national TV, imagine what he's like when he gets drunk.
> ...



Let me and the media attack your wife and kids and see how you hold up! K snowflake. Man up, lets do this thing.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> ...


But substantiated.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

..
.
Where did he learn to WHINE like this?????
Oh yeah!  He's been hanging with Donald the last couple of weeks at the White House.
.
.
.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This dude is putting on a show!
> ...


I have to agree with you, I very rarely do.  This show is pathetic.  But then again, so was hers.

This whole shit show is SO outrageous.

RBG had it so right.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> ...


Bingo. He knows he is going down in flames and he cant choke the life out of her.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> "I like beer."
> 
> He has my vote right now.



The more he says Beer, the more I like him


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> So Ford might want to be worrying her being guilty of defamation of character by now...



I would be...and nothing is stopping Kavanaugh from ruining her life...like she tried to do him

Karma baby


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Dr. Ford has had to move twice in the last month, with her husband and kids.
She's received death threats.
She didn't cry in front of the panel to get sympathy.
She didn't whine either.
.
.
.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

What if at the end of his opening statement he says "I withdraw"?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...





wow....

they're human after all


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?
> 
> Dr. Ford (literally): "Leland has significant health challenges, and I am happy that she is focusing on herself"
> 
> WHAT?!


Basically she was saying her friend wasnt willing to testify due to health concerns.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > This hearing hasn't changed anyone's mind. What ever side you were on going into todays circus, is the side you remain. The only thing different is that your stance is stronger and today confirmed your beliefs. I have always thought she was a lying sack, and for me, today only enhanced my opinion. There are others on here that are the exact opposite. It is the same people on either side.. The convictions have only gotten stronger.
> ...


And?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> ...


At this point he just don’t give a damn Scarlett!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> ...


We are fully aware you don’t want to distinguish genuine human emotion from lies


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

All you lefties whining about him being choked up better not fucking vote for Chuck or Spartacus ever again.  Stick by your guns from today forward!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Now he’s repeating every woman’s name he’s ever heard of his life.

 It reminds me of mitt Romney‘s binders full of women.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Feinstein should be ashamed of herself, but she isn't, is she ol buckaroo. Kind of tells you all you need to know.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> ...


The asswipe liar had her lawyers pouring water for her!


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Let me get this straight.

This organization, the one that is responsible for MLK's and Malcolm's death, you are now lauding?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Does anyone not see the logic here?

Of course he didn't sexual assault HIS FRIENDS.  

How dumb is that?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > This hearing hasn't changed anyone's mind. What ever side you were on going into todays circus, is the side you remain. The only thing different is that your stance is stronger and today confirmed your beliefs. I have always thought she was a lying sack, and for me, today only enhanced my opinion. There are others on here that are the exact opposite. It is the same people on either side.. The convictions have only gotten stronger.
> ...


In your opinion. With which I and many others disagree.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> This guy is kind of a wuss, maybe the conservatives should boot it out of committee since he can't even keep from choking up and keep it together long enough to testify with out breaking out in tears. . . .
> 
> Hell, they might as well nominate a woman.  She could probably hold it together better than he can.  This guy is no good under pressure, no grit at all.  It's clear he is too emotional, too liberal.


Men are allowed to cry, but this is not normal; I think he's on too much Valium, actually.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

He can't withdraw, Debbie.  If he does...the scumbags win.  He needs to fight this tooth and nail.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

His voice is grating on me and I cant be doing with cry babies. Although he is obviously a sick and evil man its still disturbing to see somebody unravel like this.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

The NY Times was forced to apologize and delete a tweet with a poll asking if Dr Ford's testimony was credible. "We're sorry for this tweet. In retrospect, a Twitter poll is insensitive in light of the gravity of this hearing. We've deleted it."


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Making sure there’s nothing in it. You know how Republican men are.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, caddied for Jesus Christ himself.
> ...


I'm busting a gut over it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is kind of a wuss, maybe the conservatives should boot it out of committee since he can't even keep from choking up and keep it together long enough to testify with out breaking out in tears. . . .
> ...


Fux have been advising him all week to show some emotion.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> The NY Times was forced to apologize and delete a tweet with a poll asking if Dr Ford's testimony was credible. "We're sorry for this tweet. In retrospect, a Twitter poll is insensitive in light of the gravity of this hearing. We've deleted it."



Translation: The poll didn't go where they  wanted it to LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Yeah most of the guys are dead and retired that did that.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > So Ford might want to be worrying her being guilty of defamation of character by now...
> ...




Uh, sorry, but that's wishful thinking.
Her testimony is protected within the scope of Kavanaughty's confirmation process, just as Anita Hill's was, idiot.
.
.
.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is kind of a wuss, maybe the conservatives should boot it out of committee since he can't even keep from choking up and keep it together long enough to testify with out breaking out in tears. . . .
> ...



With all due respect, Old...I think Ford looked like she was dazed and confused a lot more than Brett Kavanaugh does right now.  He looks like someone who is so pissed off they can barely speak.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> Yep, it's settled it for me when he said he was a Catholic, lol. My wife looked at me (we both were baptized Catholic and went to C school) and said we all know how it was.


Those Catholic school girls we always fought with in junior high were totally wild.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did your woman tell you to do that cuck?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"Deep breaths. You're a good man. A good man. A good man." I can barely take this.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

"Look out for your friends."

Translation:  Thank you Mark Judge for having my back and saying Ford is lying.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, *caddied for Jesus Christ himself*.


The bolded took me out...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Is he crying over his texts now?  This guy is a huge wuss. Typical behavior of a rapist that has been exposed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Do you blame him?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Mrs Kav is starting to tear up. You go hun !!


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



It also bothers me that the only names she mentions from those many parties are the politically expedient ones. What about her girlfriends that could back up her story? What about naming some of the boys? And whose parents were so unaware that their kids were having parties for underage kids complete with drugs, alcohol and rape? It's mind boggling the things we're just supposed to uncritically accept.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is now haranguing the Judicial Committee with anger, emotion and halts in his performance to hold and stifle faux tears.

D. H. Lawrence wrote this in 1929;
"Self-Pity"
I never saw a wild thing 
sorry for itself. 
A small bird will drop frozen dead from a bough
without ever having felt sorry for itself. 

Obviously, Kavanaugh is enjoying his pity party in the same theme as Thomas milked his "high tech lynching" speech back in 1991.

Kavanaugh can't even be original, the fucking fraud!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?
> ...



She basically didn't have a reason why her friend wouldn't back her story.  So she threw her under the bus with some vague comment about health issues!


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

*Brett Kavanaugh - Our newest SCOTUS justice.
*
His testimony is stunning.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Camp said:


> Why do we need a crybaby on the Supreme Court?


We already have one with Ginsburg.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> So Ford might want to be worrying her being guilty of defamation of character by now...


She defined his character


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's settled it for me when he said he was a Catholic, lol. My wife looked at me (we both were baptized Catholic and went to C school) and said we all know how it was.
> ...



Beat ya to a pulp didn't they? Most certainly the Irish Catholic girls


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Libbies worship men who show their emotions except for him.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav just envoked, "GOD"


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Is he crying over his texts now?  This guy is a huge wuss. Typical behavior of a rapist that has been exposed.


My goodness.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm flipping over to Dr. Phil.
Watching this guy feel so fucking sorry for himself has gotten boring.

He's a fucking liar, too, because the one kind of man who can lead a secret life of sexual harassment are the powerful ones, not the guy who reads your power meter or mows your lawn.
.
.
.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> He is wrung out by this hit job



No stamina.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > So Ford might want to be worrying her being guilty of defamation of character by now...
> ...



Alleged it....jackwad


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Is he crying over his texts now?  This guy is a huge wuss. Typical behavior of a rapist that has been exposed.


Is that what's going on?  Tears because he knows he's lost?  If he could have held it together for this, there was no reason to think that was the case.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we need a crybaby on the Supreme Court?
> ...


????


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

"Judge Kavanugh isn’t up here campaigning for a Supreme Court seat 

 He’s a man fighting for his family with everything he’s got"


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


She did! I can’t believe she teaches!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> I'm flipping over to Dr. Phil.
> Watching this guy feel so fucking sorry for himself has gotten boring.
> 
> He's a fucking liar, too, because the one kind of man who can lead a secret life of sexual harassment are the powerful ones, not the guy who reads your power meter or mows your lawn.
> ...


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> He is wrung out by this hit job


Yeah, he's really "wrung out..."


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

OMG... SNL is going to have a field day with the sniffles 

This is a classic !!!! ..................fail LOL


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

She tried to define her character but can’t renember what it is


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

This man has been deeply wounded.  He sounds like it. What the Democrats have done to him is nigh unforgivable. They have hurt him and his family,  and have shown how little regard they have for people who stand in their way.

This is as close as I ever will be to radicalizing against such despicable and destructive behavior.

Democrats, shame on you all.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...


He’s the one who’s going to burn.

Her 200 supporters beats his 85.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans didn’t allow any of them to testify.
> ...



Grassley Ass won't let them, or they would.

.
.
.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*Wow, the Dirty Democrats can't win fairly so they are trying to destroy an innocent man.*


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> ...



True. Both of them. I call them the politically expedient ones. We're supposed to just focus on them and not on anyone else, though I can guarantee that there's no way in the world that she ONLY knew those two names after going to the parties that many times.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Is he crying over his texts now?  This guy is a huge wuss. Typical behavior of a rapist that has been exposed.
> ...


I'm trying to figure out why he is so different from his interview.and who talked him into not asking for an FBI investigation.  I think someone has coached him to try and show emotion.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Sep 27, 2018)

The conservative media you refer to is (typically disingenuously) one person who also says the prosecution is aiding the ‘_victim’s_’ testimony.
You and all the rest of you Marxist-duped democrats need to be sentenced to mental retardation facilities and all democrat politicians and abetting republicans need to be lined up and executed for treason.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

How big were those women’s tits, Kav?

It’s been said he doesn’t hire any women that doesn’t look like a model.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sociologists could read this thread for an indication of how ugly we've become.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> "Look out for your friends."
> 
> Translation:  Thank you Mark Judge for having my back and saying Ford is lying.



So how did he get her friend to say the same thing?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Man, I can't tell you the times I've been responsible for Kavanaugh's performance.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> His voice is grating on me and I cant be doing with cry babies. Although he is obviously a sick and evil man its still disturbing to see somebody unravel like this.



then turn off the tv


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No one talked him into it. He didn’t want it. For obvious reasons.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> She tried to define her character but can’t renember what it is



She is a character...a sad joke of one


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Why did everyone you named as witness come out against you? Including your best friend who says she never met Kavanaugh & the party did not happen?
> ...



That's what Ford said, but she also said she can't remember if she was hooked to a polygraph machine the same day her GrandMother was buried, LESS THAN SIXTY DAYS AGO.

The bitch lies like a rug


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> the Dirty Democrats can't win fairl


Actually, Obama won two elections before his pick was stolen.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 27, 2018)

Trump told author Tim O’Brien for a 2005 biography: “I don’t believe in crying...when I see a man cry I view it as a weakness.”


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> If Brett Kavanaugh can be this angry on national TV, imagine what he's like when he gets drunk.


You are an asshole.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> You mock the good things of life because you don't understand them. Like honor.
> 
> I understand Leftism. You don't understand us.


You wouldn't understand honor if it put it's hand over your mouth and nearly raped you, dumb dumb.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > "Look out for your friends."
> ...



For one, her friend didn't get raped at the party... so in her memory it was just another weekend party and nothing to remember.  So I am not one bit surprised her friend didn't remember it or want to say under oath she did.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

I might be getting biased, he's fucking talking just like my father did when he had to report to the nation that we'd lost some Alaska soldiers in Afghanistan >.<


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

The demon rats will not walk away from this unscathed!


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm not sure the Donald is too impressed with the sniffles


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Could be a bit of both. He could have been moderately off the rails until he got close to graduating and decided to straighten up for the real world. Either way, he's been a model citizen ever since.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

You stupid Democrats messed with the wrong guy.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is proving to be more than an excellent choice for the highest court.  He is amazing!  Ms Ford will probably recant her accusations against him!  Her attorney is sitting behind Kavenaugh's wife.  He doesn't look happy.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

It won’t get good until Democrats start asking questions.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 27, 2018)

Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Wants his all-female law clerks to have a "certain look"?  Interesting...


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey Progtards, You know that little voice you hear right now?

That’s the tiny bit of you that’s not dead. It’s letting you know that you were wrong . You can sense it. The way you feel right now ? Yeah, that’s how lynching an innocent guy feels . That’s how being part of The Totalitarian Mob feels . 

Hurry up and push that feeling of humanity and decency away. Getting a glimpse of truth and humanity might shake you to your core. Just scream at the sky “ Rape Parties , it was her turn “ ! And you’ll be back to normal.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If there was anything for the FBI to investigate, this would have showed up at some point in his career.

If they were to investigate again...…..who, what, when, where, would they investigate???

Investigating Ford's claims? How's that if she can't remember anything? The others involved??? They've already said they didn't know anything about it

What would the FBI investigate???????


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Interesting...




Why did Ford brag about fucking over 60 guys?  Interesting...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > "Look out for your friends."
> ...


 Mark judge won’t testify in front of the Senate under oath. That kind of says it all.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


They would investigate Ford and the other women that have come forward that they somehow missed the first 6 times.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > So Ford might want to be worrying her being guilty of defamation of character by now...
> ...



His lifetime defines his character, Winger...just as it does all of us...an accusation without proof from 36 years ago shouldn't change that!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Interesting...



Fresh supply of meat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Interesting...


Haha ..right.

And he hires a lot of women, because he cares about women's rights. Well, except when he rules against equal pay, and tries to take away their abortion rights.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> He's a pansy. Not cut out for this job, any way you spin it.



Oh, he will be confirmed if he doesn't withdraw after this and the first case Ginsberg will make him cry


OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > This guy is kind of a wuss, maybe the conservatives should boot it out of committee since he can't even keep from choking up and keep it together long enough to testify with out breaking out in tears. . . .
> ...



All the sniffing and drinking water reminds me of someone on coke.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



You'd have put a gun to your head well over a week ago, that's what cuckolded males do. They never stand and fight.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*I used to have some doubts about Clarence Thomas’s innocence, but in retrospect he was another victim of the Dirty Democrat’s smear machine.*


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



He's given sworn testimony that he doesn't remember any such party...THAT pretty much says it all!


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh kept a diary calendar for the last 38 years!  Not even in town  for much of the summer claimed to be when he assaulted her.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Sep 27, 2018)

Dude WHAT is going on ??
THIS is as pitiful as Pre$ident Crazy's piss conference yesterday !
(and could someone bring fake judge a GALLON of water please)





Jackson said:


> Kavanaugh kept a diary calendar for the last 38 years!  Not even in town  for much of the summer claimed to be when he assaulted her.


Purrfect timing (Even Mark Judge only had to see her once 6 weeks later)


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls? Interesting...


Because his daughters are on the team?  Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Face it folks, the Republican Party is in deep excrement, and it is their own fault.  The hysteria expressed by Lindsey Graham was laughable, and the comments on Fox News at the moment is nitpicking minutia; their talking heads are trying to convince their base, that Kavanaugh will tell the real truth.
> ...


The lovers of nonsense , along with nothing from Russia Russia


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


 Bill Cosby was found guilty without any forensic evidence. With all the witnesses that have seen this guy drunk, even his Yale roommate James Roche, he could actually be prosecuted. Since there is no statute of limitations on attempted rape in Maryland.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...
> ...



LOL, her 200 supporters.  Do any of them know Kavanaugh?  Do any of them have evidence of her being almost raped but not?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Interesting...
> ...



That's just stupid


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


How about, 4 accusations, some more recent?

And how about if it balloons to ten or more?

What will you say then?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

See? He does not need two fucking lawyers sitting on either side of him. Bimbo the liar did!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

He's back to looking dazed again.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*Americans do not like it when innocent people are framed.*


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > All America white boy that cut lawns, lifted weights, helped old ladies, sang in the choir, caddied for Jesus Christ himself.
> ...



Pure as the driven snow, I wonder how the GOP got 65 names in one night from 35 years ago, and don't you think that is a lot of women to know from HS since he went to an all male school in HS?


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

Democrats should just STFU and go home. He just bitch slapped them in a big way. They are a huge embarrassment to the nation.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It won’t get good until Democrats start asking questions.



Yes, I can't wait. How many times do you think Corey Booker will need a break for all the shit pants he'll need to change when a real man stands up to him?


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2018)

Finally!!  Kavenaugh gets angry!!    Calls out lying leftist-Democrats.........


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> See? He does not need two fucking lawyers sitting on either side of him. Bimbo the liar did!


He shouldnt need two fucking lawyers. He wasnt raped.  He does need a Costco sized box of Kleenex though.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's settled it for me when he said he was a Catholic, lol. My wife looked at me (we both were baptized Catholic and went to C school) and said we all know how it was.
> ...



Oh, yea I remember and so were the boys most of us were drinking around 13 years old.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...
> ...




200?/

referring to the girls/women that back her, even tho they have never met her?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> 
> *SNIFFLE, SNIFFLE*
> 
> ...


I thought he said his parents were both there with him?  They're not even DEAD.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Shit, she traveled the world


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Finally!!  Kavenaugh gets angry!!    Calls out lying leftist-Democrats.........


Yeah finally. Wonder why he wasnt like this in his interview. Kinda odd aint it?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...



That's the spirit!


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 27, 2018)

Do Republicans really want a sniveling crybaby on the Supreme Court?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Investigate them?? For what? That none of them can remember????

Sorry but you're not making any sense


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Crybaby cry.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Now *THAT* was some world class crying. Somebody hand that man an Oscar!!


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

He'd better buy a few boxes of tissue if he's going to testify in the two other cases.

I'm heading to Costco for a good supply of popcorn LMAO


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No it doesn't.  He could provide testimony as to whether Kavanaugh drank to excess or not, and even gotten blackout drunk.  That kind of testimony would contradict Kavanaugh.


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Americans do not like it when innocent people are framed.*


Oh, there is a group that regretfully call themselves Americans that love it when an innocent person is framed.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



On a plane!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaught: My paw, he was a good mein, yes'n he was. ... Pappy, ohh pappy. I miss yuh pappy!
> ...


Shows how uninformed you all are, after he stated it! Wow


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




The PRESIDENT would have to order it.  Too bad your girl Friday waited until so close to an election.  Trump's not going to risk unwarranted delays.  If only your girl Friday had come out with this sooner or with some sort of hard, independent EVIDENCE.  She has had YEARS to bring these allegations, but it just wasn't important to her until NOW.  Why is that?  Does it somehow make a difference the nature of a crime the work someone does?  THAT'S A NEW ONE ON ME!  Rape is rape, assault is assault, and murder is murder, whether the person is a wealthy ambassador or some lowly bum in the gutter without two nickels to rub together.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Interesting...
> ...



And you do sooooooo much enjoy the meat, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Investigate them and their accusations. Are you saying they dont remember their accusations?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...
> ...



I’ll take 85 people who know him over 200 who don’t know her any day


----------



## buckeye (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Wants his all-female law clerks to have a "certain look"?  Interesting...



His children are girls, why would he coach someone else kids' teams??

He doesn't hire only female law clerks, but does hire many.

The rest is silly, democratic smear.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls? Interesting...



Because Kav is a super duper horn dog?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Too be fair, it might not have been a plane. More likely a broom.

all she said was that she flew.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

In the world of logical people, there are "acceptable" reasons for a real man to cry.  Family and career mostly.

Folks who don't give a shit about those things won't get it, the rest of us do.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Do Republicans really want a sniveling crybaby on the Supreme Court?


They probably don't.

That's why they want to replace all the leftists on the Court.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

What the Democrats have done.....what the Democrats have demonstrated they  are willing to do to US citizens for federal / national political party gain is beyond despicable..

The Democrats launched the same exact campaign to completely burn down Herman Cain's reputation, his reputation, his life's work, his family, his reputation, and his opportunity to run for the GOP Presidential nomination simply because Cain was a well-known, well-liked, successful black man with a good reputation. That made him a threat to Barak Obama's re-election chances.

Just like now, the Democrats marched out female accuser after female accuser who falsely accused him of sexual misconduct and how the liberal media painted him as a depraved monster. Then the law suits piled on, the media became worse, harassing him and his wife. It got so bad that is wife asked him to drop out because what the democrats were putting them through was not worth his running.

The day after he announced his withdrawing from the race the women who had been accusing him disappeared, the lawsuits were all dropped, and the media acted like they had never heard his name before - the  investigations they demanded be conducted of him suddenly ended / were dropped.

The similarities between what the Democrats did to Herman Cain and what they  have done to Kavanaugh are unmistakable.

The intentional character / 'life' assassination of a US citizen for purely political gain is beyond immoral, unethical, despicable....what they have attempted to do to Kavanaugh - one of the most good an honest men thus country has to offer - there are no words to describe how evil and disgusting this was / has been.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Do Republicans really want a sniveling crybaby on the Supreme Court?



"Sexual assault" isn't going to work so now we don't want a "niveling crybaby on the Supreme Court". Nice last ditch effort. lol


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> He is wrung out by this hit job


I shouldn't be teasing; you're probably right.  Damn, it's easy to not feel bad for him, though---he started out so angry and "how dare you?" big chest puffed out.  Not a way to endear yourself to the audience before melting into a half hour of tears.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Wants his all-female law clerks to have a "certain look"?  Interesting...





Lakhota said:


> Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?



because he has no sons playing sports?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> In the world of logical people, there are "acceptable" reasons for a real man to cry.  Family and career mostly.
> 
> Folks who don't give a shit about those things won't get it, the rest of us do.


He was crying over the texts he said he got.  Gimme a fuckin break.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Yep! He mad!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav played CB and WR.

He has my vote.

Fast white people RULE!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

So he is blaming the committee for him not asking the FBI to investigate?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is now going off-topic and not answering the questions.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh yeah Kavvy, scream at that bitch!  Show everyone how much you respect women by getting aggressive with her!


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

Camp said:


> Why do we need a crybaby on the Supreme Court?


Ruth will kick his ass.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Cosby has nothing to do with this. 

Being drunk while underage may have some legal implications, but it's not the charge against him


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



He already made statements to the senate under oath.

They all did.

It’s a matter of record.

Are you really this stupid?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Gun grabber from Cali just asked Kav about a FBI investigation & Kav started going NUTZ.

GOD; this guy is going off a fucking cliff.

"we drank beer; we liked beer" geesh


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > See? He does not need two fucking lawyers sitting on either side of him. Bimbo the liar did!
> ...


Neither was she asshole!


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh so the Democrats decide to ask questions now? LMAO!!! Stunning.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

I’m not at someone’s house working out?

 It’s a nightmare.

WAAAAHHH!


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

He is losing it.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> Too bad the Republicans refused to allow an FBI investigation. It would have been the best way of finding out the truth.
> 
> That's a decision that totally back-fired on them.



There has to be a crime to investigate.  The “victim” never once notified authorities or asked for an investigation.  

The FBI will just report there is no evidence of anything happening.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  I heard it was Spreadable.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> OT she is nuttier than squirrel shit. But to liberals she’s  totally sane. Nothing but a dog and pony show.


I Didn't Stick Around To Hear Her

I Just Wanted To See If She'd Show Up
And If Her Lawyer Would Demand The Oath Be Waived


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


The entire thing doesn’t make sense


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh's wife is starting to have a "holy shit" look on her face.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.



What's the matter, turn about not fair play anymore?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Feinstein having a stroke?

Where's the firebrand shit?


----------



## buckeye (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Now that this whore has gotten her 15+ minutes of fame; I hope she still thinks it was worth it while she burns in Hell...
> ...



So this is where you've gone to.  Good to see you, JM.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Are you saying they dont remember their accusations?



Of course not...……..I'm talking about their memory lapses of the details of the events they are acusing him of


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just like the comments on Ford's appearance, we have the other side doing the same bs with what is obviously emotional for him.

Why does she get deference but he does not.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm utterly prepared for him to raise his octave 
*one more level into screaming "YOU'RE OUTTA ORDER" girl *


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Can we do shots everytime they say Beers?


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It won’t get good until Democrats start asking questions.



He seems to becoming unglued with Feinstein, he gets a crazed look in his eyes once in a while and actually I didn't care if he got confirmed, but now whether the allegations are true or not I don't think he's handling pressure very well.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "Judge Kavanugh isn’t up here campaigning for a Supreme Court seat
> 
> He’s a man fighting for his family with everything he’s got"


He is cracking under pressure

Not a pretty picture


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Feinstein having a stroke?
> 
> Where's the firebrand shit?


She knows that there is no need. Shes is just going to remain calm and let Kav keep crying.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

What would you say is too many beers.

I don’t know.
Whatever the chart says.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh is coming across as a nut.  His answer to the beer question was down right stupid.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> He is losing it.



The guy obviously doesn't have the character to be on the SC regardless of the accusations. 
Total disregard of due process..... total meltdown with stupid anecdotes.
Fail job interview.... 

Would you hire him ? Jesus Christ LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It won’t get good until Democrats start asking questions.
> ...



Doesn’t seem like Supreme Court material


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

The committee decides if they want the FBI to investigate.

Kavanaugh doesn't decide.

Why is Feinstein asking him?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.
> ...



What are you talking about?  You ever heard that when someone talks too much when answering questions, that is a sign someone is being untruthful and are unsure of their story because they have a suspicion that the people they are telling their story to does not believe them.


----------



## KGB (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> He is losing it.



That’s because he’s being falsely accused.  His family is being put through hell.  His reputation is being destroyed without any factual evidence.  This is political crap.  Of course he’s pissed.  Wouldn’t you??


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Genuine emotion and not the milk toast girly stuff that Ford offered
> ...


Superbly done


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Have you ever passed out from drinking?

Um uh oh rum rum uh uh dud uh no.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The committee decides if they want the FBI to investigate.
> 
> Kavanaugh doesn't decide.
> 
> Why is Feinstein asking him?



The word Moron comes to mind. Did that help?


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2018)

#LiberalWarOnBeerDrinkers


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Do Republicans really want a sniveling crybaby on the Supreme Court?


I don't think the crying thing will go over well with most Americans.

He really came off as sniveling and grovelling for his job and seemed rather weak and pathetic.

Americans respect strength, not snot nosed sobbing, as displayed here today.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Have you ever passed out from drinking?
> 
> Um uh oh rum rum uh uh dud uh no.



He answered the question well. Your problem exactly?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It won’t get good until Democrats start asking questions.
> ...


The bitch stabbed him in the back. She deserves what he is dishing.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

This lady prosecutor is not helping him. 

He seems guilty through inference.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I don't care if she DOES throw a staffer under the bus.  It's still HER office, SHE is still the Senator, SHE is responsible for what her employees do under her supervision.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The committee decides if they want the FBI to investigate.
> 
> Kavanaugh doesn't decide.
> 
> Why is Feinstein asking him?



She wants to know why he didnt have the balls to stand up and demand an FBI investigation.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oh yeah Kavvy, scream at that bitch!  Show everyone how much you respect women by getting aggressive with her!


Not at Ford at Frankenstein


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Did he say he wanted the fbi to investigate ? I popped out to dry my eyes and may have missed it.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:
			
		

> There has to be a crime to investigate. The “victim” never once notified authorities or asked for an investigation.
> 
> The FBI will just report there is no evidence of anything happening.


There Are No Statutes Of Limitation On Sex Crime In Maryland

For Demanding All These Investigations
Why Haven't These Allegations
Been Presented To ANY Authority For Investigation

A Sheriff's Dept In Maryland Has Offered Their Help
Updated: Supreme Court nominee Kavanaugh defends himself against accusers


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Do Republicans really want a sniveling crybaby on the Supreme Court?
> ...



Of course most american males are not a cuck like you, so we will take your comment with a grain of salt.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The committee decides if they want the FBI to investigate.
> 
> Kavanaugh doesn't decide.
> 
> Why is Feinstein asking him?


Because he was asked if he wanted an FBI investigation and he said no.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> What the Democrats have done.....what the Democrats have demonstrated they  are willing to do to US citizens for federal / national political party gain is beyond despicable..
> 
> The Democrats launched the same exact campaign to completely burn down Herman Cain's reputation, his reputation, his life's work, his family, his reputation, and his opportunity to run for the GOP Presidential nomination simply because Cain was a well-known, well-liked, successful black man with a good reputation. That made him a threat to Barak Obama's re-election chances.
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Did he say he wanted the fbi to investigate ? I popped out to dry my eyes and may have missed it.



Not his call to make.


----------



## KGB (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Do Republicans really want a sniveling crybaby on the Supreme Court?
> ...



They also respect truth.  Which the judge is providing in spades.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> She wants to know why he didnt have the balls to stand up and demand an FBI investigation.


He demanded an immediate hearing.  Is that good enough?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Now *THAT* was some world class crying. Somebody hand that man an Oscar!!


That's real tears, bud.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


It’s snot subbing, pretty good description of a Republican speaking to the Senate about when they were teens.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever passed out from drinking?
> ...


A simple no would have been great. He obviously was lying.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > She wants to know why he didnt have the balls to stand up and demand an FBI investigation.
> ...


No it isn’t. Not of the FBI wasn’t involved.


----------



## KGB (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> This lady prosecutor is not helping him.
> 
> He seems guilty through inference.



There is no such thing as guilty by inference.  You are making things up again...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Did he say he wanted the fbi to investigate ? I popped out to dry my eyes and may have missed it.


He claimed he did in his opening statement but was evasive on the answer when asked directly


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Oh Asslips, just a word to the wise, I am not a cuckboy like you, so no, you may not put words in my mouth.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Because he was asked if he wanted an FBI investigation and he said no.


He demanded a hearing.  He didn't say "no" to the FBI.  They are trying to spin it like he is the one preventing the investigation.

He has no say.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Kavanaugh's wife is starting to have a "holy shit" look on her face.



It's hard to figure her out one minute she looks at him like he's lying and one minute she looks sad when he's crying.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > She wants to know why he didnt have the balls to stand up and demand an FBI investigation.
> ...


Nope. That just told me he wanted the repubs to rush and confirm him without the FBI investigating.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Now *THAT* was some world class crying. Somebody hand that man an Oscar!!
> ...


Manly tears

He was probably thinking about a favorite dog that got hit by a truck


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



The Democrats on that committee don’t seem like human being material.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > See? He does not need two fucking lawyers sitting on either side of him. Bimbo the liar did!
> ...



Im guessing you aren’t familiar with criminal court.

Victims don’t need attorneys. Defendants do.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh seems very nervous. Claims he remembers everything when he was drunk. LOL!

Ford sounds like someone slipped a "roofie" into her drink & tried to rape her. Besides her fight & flight from that violent attack, it's likely why she can't remember details on how she got home.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, that sounded kind of evasive, but I think he corrected it by saying that he thought the allegation was that he "blacked" out.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

The crybaby made a federal case of being this "all-American beer guzzling man" but yet, when asked how many beers is too many, he said....

"Derr, uuhhhh, I dunno, whatever, uhhh, duh chart sez!?!??"


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

Lets see...

Kavanaugh has virtue, dignity, morals, ethics, and human decency.

Ford had sex with 54 guys before college. 

Who do you believe?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Kavanaugh seems very nervous. Claims he remembers everything when he was drunk. LOL!
> 
> Ford sounds like someone slipped a "roofie" into her drink & tried to rape her. Besides her fight & flight from that violent attack, it's likely why she can't remember details.


And likely can't remember who.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > What the Democrats have done.....what the Democrats have demonstrated they  are willing to do to US citizens for federal / national political party gain is beyond despicable..
> ...


Herman Cain. You don’t remember because he did it to himself.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm kinda hoping for some tears and snuffling.

I'ma have to go to church later and pray for my soul.  *sigh*


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Avatar4321 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Do you really stand by this?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Thank goodness they took a break; Kav was giving  me a fucking  aneurysm


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I missed that.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Kavanaugh seems very nervous. Claims he remembers everything when he was drunk. LOL!
> 
> Ford sounds like someone slipped a "roofie" into her drink & tried to rape her. Besides her fight & flight from that violent attack, it's likely why she can't remember details.



I don't find that surprising.  I remember everything on the few occasions I've been drunk. (I don't like the taste so I really don't drink that often.)  I've been stumbling, "oh hey lets have a blow job contest" drunk and I still remember every bit. ~shrug~


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> The crybaby made a federal case of being this "all-American beer guzzling man" but yet, when asked how many beers is too many, he said....
> 
> "Derr, uuhhhh, I dunno, whatever, uhhh, duh chart sez!?!??"


Yeah, the whole "charts" think sounded evasive.  

The "prosecutor" lady did a shitty job by not following up on that question and getting a specific number of beers.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

You should be watching Fox. None of them wonder why Dr. Ford had to go to therapy. They’re all defending Kavanaugh insisting he’s innocent.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If he nor Trump withdraw he will be confirmed.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Remember the Central Park jogger, who got gang-raped until she was declared DOA?  THOSE little bastards got arrested and convicted precisely because they couldn't wait to tell anyone and everyone what they did.

But we're supposed to believe THIS time around that guys who would do something like that are ALSO self-controlled enough that no hint of it ever got around to anyone for 30 years.  Yeah, okay.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


Republicans don’t trust themselves to speak for themselves


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Get this. 

Someone on Fox said there’s a fine line between looking innocent and looking frazzled. He looks like he was frazzled. And this was on Fox.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

As the lady on tv is saying... his testimony showed how he can't control his emotions, including anger and proves that he probably is an angry drunk.

Also as she said, he's showed through his intro that he is very partisan, and in no way should a person as partisan as he is, be participating in a position where they are supposed to judge law with an impartial eye.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The crybaby made a federal case of being this "all-American beer guzzling man" but yet, when asked how many beers is too many, he said....
> ...


I get the feeling the prosecutor is starting to think the accusations are true.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

Let me be the first to congratulate the dems on creating a sold no bullshit Constitutional judge. If he wasn’t before he sure the hell is now after having his own rights screwed over by these frauds.


----------



## McRocket (Sep 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Hey Progtards, You know that little voice you hear right now?
> 
> That’s the tiny bit of you that’s not dead. It’s letting you know that you were wrong . You can sense it. The way you feel right now ? *Yeah, that’s how lynching an innocent guy feels *. That’s how being part of The Totalitarian Mob feels .
> 
> Hurry up and push that feeling of humanity and decency away. Getting a glimpse of truth and humanity might shake you to your core. Just scream at the sky “ Rape Parties , it was her turn “ ! And you’ll be back to normal.



*And where is your link to unbiased, factual proof that this 'guy' is innocent?*


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Thank goodness they took a break; Kav was giving  me a fucking  aneurysm



Kav is pissed, he's going to really ready to take revenge on this enemies once he gets on the court.

I think he's going to turn out great


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Richard-H said:
			
		

> The FBI does investigate sexual assault when the person in question is a SCOTUS nominee. They did it when Anita Hill made her accusations and they can do it now.


"Wrong"

And You Know It Too

Why Does The Opposition Keep Repeating The Same Lie
Over And Over
As If The Lie Becomes More Valid With Each Telling


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That's because you're essentially brain damaged.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> You should be watching Fox. None of them wonder why Dr. Ford had to go to therapy. They’re all defending Kavanaugh insisting he’s innocent.


Liar!


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Court coach: Brett put some more emotion while you talk about your calendars !! Come on boy !



Good good !!! We gots some great effect here !!!
We got a winner here !


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Genuine emotions from the falsely accused versus the tepid nature of the accuser


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh's opening statement shuts down this witch hunt.  He is innocent.  Turn off the lights, rest up and come back tomorrow, approve his nomination and confirm his nomination ASAP.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Apparently, Mowgli and Tarzan were raised by better parents.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate the dems on creating a sold no bullshit Constitutional judge. If he wasn’t before he sure the hell is now after having his own rights screwed over by these frauds.



True story that.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

Will Spartacus  an admitted sexual predictor dare to push Kav?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Will Trump dismiss him for crying?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 27, 2018)

McRocket said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Progtards, You know that little voice you hear right now?
> ...




It doesn't make sense that Kav is guilty of the charges.    To think that he and Judge had regular Rape Train parties in a toney DC suburb, that no one remembers where they were at, and the neighbors never complained is just silly IMHO.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Get this.
> 
> Someone on Fox said there’s a fine line between looking innocent and looking frazzled. He looks like he was frazzled. And this was on Fox.



It was the blond Democrat on FOX, and if you had gone through what his family had been through the last couple of weeks, you'd be frazzled too.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

I am watching this whole circus on C-Span, and it's looking like there are many holes in what Dr. Ford's statements. But of course, the Democrats will continue to stand by her. No matter what this "No Tears" Ford says.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be the first to congratulate the dems on creating a sold no bullshit Constitutional judge. If he wasn’t before he sure the hell is now after having his own rights screwed over by these frauds.
> ...


How will he respond to cases about rape?
Women always lie?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Genuine emotions from the falsely accused versus the tepid nature of the accuser


Yeah but he didnt cry like a baby in his interview. What changed other than coaching?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Genuine emotions from the falsely accused versus the tepid nature of the accuser


She actually had her lawyers cutting the mike so they could tell her how to respond!


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Will Trump dismiss him for crying?



Doubtful, Trump understands family and career.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Lets see...
> 
> Kavanaugh has virtue, dignity, morals, ethics, and human decency.
> 
> ...


 A Republican has virtue, dignity, morals, ethics, and human decency?

Wha....?

Hello, knock knock, this is the party that elected Trump. Duh!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Julie Swetnick: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Wow this is serious business, if true.




So basically what we know about Sweatnik is that she is another hard left leaning skanky hoe who'll swear the Sun rose in the west in 1982 but hasn't a damned thing to prove it with.  I got that right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Who's scared now? Kavanaugh just melted Feinstein in her chair. The bond between her ass and the seat of that chair is stronger than Gorilla Glue.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see...
> ...



Ah yes, another man that the MSM and D's character assassinated.  I've been saying that pretty much since Trump announced he was running...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Get this.
> 
> Someone on Fox said there’s a fine line between looking innocent and looking frazzled. He looks like he was frazzled. And this was on Fox.


cause you'd be calm cool collected, right with your life in front of you?  yeah go with that.  you're soooo fake.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

So weird these two threads got merged.

Why?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

.
.
.

After listening to Kavanaughty rant, I think he's afraid it might have happened but he can't remember it because of the "beers".

Everyone knows someone who drinks too much and then can't remember what happened the next day.  Whether it's a family member, a friend or a work associate.

And Kavanaughty is extremely frustrated and angry because he feels so fucking sorry for himself.
.
.
..


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

The Left have created another Justice Thomas. Except Kav will make Thomas look like a Leftist.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally!!  Kavenaugh gets angry!!    Calls out lying leftist-Democrats.........
> ...



Because Feinstein hid it, have you been following this?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh babbling about Clinton conspiracy theories is less credible than Ford's ID of her attackers.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Feinstein had nothing to do with his interview. What are you talking about?  He went on Faux and was calm and stiff.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Kav is pissed, he's going to really ready to take revenge on this enemies once he gets on the court.
> 
> I think he's going to turn out great


So you're actually *publicly *admitting that you're *FOR *using the Supreme Court of the United States as a venue for partisan politically motivated revenge?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> It doesn't make sense that Kav is guilty of the charges.    To think that *he and Judge had regular Rape Train parties in a toney DC suburb*, that no one remembers where they were at, and the neighbors never complained is just silly IMHO.



That's exactly what the republicans didn't want the FBI to uncover 
Ding Ding Ding .... hello ?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Why is the "official" Kavenaugh hearing thread now has this dumb title ?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


This topic must have just gotten merged with several threads.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> You should be watching Fox. None of them wonder why Dr. Ford had to go to therapy. They’re all defending Kavanaugh insisting he’s innocent.



Speaking of therapy. Did you know that a Therapist is a "Mandatory Reporter". For those uneducated (like you), that means, if what she said is true (backed up by her husband), that she gave the name of the person she claims sexually assaulted her when she was under the age of 18, the therapist must file a Police report, or he/she has committed a felony.

So, why do you think she lied to the committee about naming Kavanaugh during the therapy?

Also, it wasn't until after the sessions with the therapist that she required the second door in her bedroom. Kind of makes me think that possibly the reason for the therapy was that her husband had been beating her and she needed the second door to escape the beatings.

Whatcha think lil fella?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...


 Wait a second. Are you saying Trump has virtue, dignity, morals, ethics, and human decency?

 Hilarious.!


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Get this.
> 
> Someone on Fox said there’s a fine line between looking innocent and looking frazzled. He looks like he was frazzled. And this was on Fox.


Like I said, I don't that crying jag he was on is going to pay off for him.

Americans don't like that crap.

They like strong men.

What crybaby did just now, that wasn't it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Kavanaugh babbling about Clinton conspiracy theories is less credible than Ford's ID of her attackers.


Yup that was a huge mistake on Kavanaugh's part.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Why is the "official" Kavenaugh hearing thread now has this dumb title ?



They merged the two threads for some reason.  I don't see why when the hearing today is about Ford and not even really about the new accusations.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Repubs should be happy though. The sexual predator will get confirmed. Drumpf cant take another L.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> So weird these two threads got merged.
> 
> Why?



Why did they change the title of this thread?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Kav is pissed, he's going to really ready to take revenge on this enemies once he gets on the court.
> ...


is there any party that doesn't?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Well in his case they did. Who’s fault is that? The democrats that’s who. They screwed every real rape victim with this stunt.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > So weird these two threads got merged.
> ...



They didn't.  They just merged threads.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Get this.
> ...


I noticed that Kavanaugh's demeanor was way less dignified than was Thomas' under similar circumstances decades ago.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



At some point in your life, you may realize that the media lies to you... (AKA my avatar)


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



As any judge should, on the evidence.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr Leahy sounds drunk?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Get this.
> ...


so you too would be calm cool collected, right.  Thomas made it in and he was as pissed, he didn't have family threatened. so the female side of men isn't needed anymore is what you're now saying?  hmmmmm confuse again eh?


----------



## KGB (Sep 27, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > The crybaby made a federal case of being this "all-American beer guzzling man" but yet, when asked how many beers is too many, he said....
> ...



Because what would be the point?  There is a legal definition of being “legally intoxicated”.  It’s well documented & used every day.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Feinstein had Ford's statement in July when she (Feinstein) met privately with him and she never mentioned it.  Ford was not brought up at the initial interview, Feinstein saved it for a last-minute bomb to blow his nomination up.  Do try to follow.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav Should Be Angry
He's Been Vetted By Democrats
That Voted Him In His Career To Where He Is Now
They All Knew The DC Circuit Is The Last Step To The Supremes

Why Did No One Uncover All This Before ??

--- _Because None Of It Happened_


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

He cant answer a simple yes or no question.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

It looks like the GOP and Trump are willing to sacrifice control of the Senate in order to get Kavanaugh confirmed now.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

He won't answer the question "would he want Mark Judge" to testify>


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


No dummy. The TV interview.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Leftists hate honesty and righteous indignation when they are in the wrong. 

Watch them sneer.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> is there any party that doesn't?


You're admitting it too!!??


----------



## KGB (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



That’s what pisses me off the most.  It makes it harder to those legit cases.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr. Leahy is so Drunk, he has a tough time even saying Drunk.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


LOL Kavanaugh filibustering about politics & Clinton conspiracy theories is not based on evidence!


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Ok wait a second...

So Kavanaugh was saying that Judge was a good friend that was credible.  Now they bring up the book that contradicts Kavanaugh's statements, and he attacks Judge and says he is not credible because of his addiction problems.

WTF?!!??!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

He let that old dude set him up...


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Geez, Leahy, call the dude up and ask him what he wrote in the book.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


This has been the year of sexual allegations.

Ironically the year is now ending as well with this SCOTUS nomination.

Patrick Leahy is tearing Kavanaugh apart.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So then it’s not the Trump excuse. DJT said FU. Kav cried...sad


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

He's going way off.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Good to see him showing some nerve.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> He won't answer the question "would he want Mark Judge" to testify>


It’s not up to him, why should he answer?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> I noticed that Kavanaugh's demeanor was way less dignified than was Thomas' under similar circumstances decades ago.


What's that term that rightwingers came up with, oh yeah, "Pajama Boy." 

Kavanaught came off as an older version of Pajama Boy with all that weeping, moaning, bitching and sobbing he did today. All he was missing was the actual sippy cup.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.  

Kavanaugh is proving he's a snake.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

THEY ARE QUESTIONING A HIGH SCHOOL YEARBOOK?

This is what our Country has become


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

I ran track in the summer of '82 to run faster lol
... church... Rockville library.... LMAO

What is this farce.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > He won't answer the question "would he want Mark Judge" to testify>
> ...


Your wants are up to you. Are you retarded or something?


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No one has corroborated her story, period.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.
> 
> Kavanaugh is proving he's a snake.


No, he's proving he's not. 
Per usual, leftists lie about reality.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.
> 
> Kavanaugh is proving he's a snake.



Again, turn about isn't fair play anymore?

Also Leahy isn't even letting him answer before bitching at him about his first couple words so ~shrug~


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Mr Leahy sounds drunk?



Doesn't matter your boy would not answer the question yes or no.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> He cant answer a simple yes or no question.


Leahy is tearing Kavanaugh apart.

It will all come down to Senators Collins and Murkowski now.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> THEY ARE QUESTIONING A HIGH SCHOOL YEARBOOK?
> 
> This is what our Country has become



Yeah... of course they are.  When they put in a yearbook where they are bragging about fucking the same girl, and then brag about how much they drink beer... when Kavanaugh now says that he never drank to excess, it matters.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

She's giving him time to calm down


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.
> 
> Kavanaugh is proving he's a snake.


I think it was Leahy himself, who Kavanaught lied to years ago during a Congressional hearing.

Interesting.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Mr Leahy sounds drunk?



Wasn't Leahy the one who called our soldiers murders?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > THEY ARE QUESTIONING A HIGH SCHOOL YEARBOOK?
> ...


… and still claims to have been a virgin at the time.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.
> ...



That's because he isn't answering the question.  He's going off on a long tangent to waste as much time as possible.  He didn't even touch an actual answer to the question.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.
> ...



You're full of shit, Kav would not answer the question he went in a different direction. Jesus Christ just answer the question.


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

buckeye said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why does Kavanaugh only coach girls?  Hires only female law clerks?  Wants his all-female law clerks to have a "certain look"?  Interesting...
> ...



Naturally, if he hired men they would be crying in their beer about how much he hated women. Democrats are always good for entertainment, is nothing else.


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Ok wait a second...
> 
> So Kavanaugh was saying that Judge was a good friend that was credible.  Now they bring up the book that contradicts Kavanaugh's statements, and he attacks Judge and says he is not credible because of his addiction problems.
> 
> WTF?!!??!



I know.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > He cant answer a simple yes or no question.
> ...



Murkowski has two sons...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any party that doesn't?
> ...


Sure , you’re saying you don’t?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Why was Ford allowed to ramble in how she answered questions and he can't exactly?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

He cant remember and its only been a few days?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh yelling and talking over Leahy and not answering the actual question... just trying to waste time.
> ...


I remember when Anita Hill and Clarence Thomas back in 1991 was called "a black thing".

Does this Christine Ford / Brett Kavanaugh thing now seem like a "white thing" and/or a "Catholic thing" now?

Do African-Americans see this smut circus now as juvenile and absurd?

What do you think MarcATL ?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Mark judge wrote a book and he just used his friends names. I happened to be the one where he said I was so drunk I barfed all over his car. 

When I heard that I laughed so hard I almost spewed.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

The hearing got boring.

***YAWN***

I'm gonna get some more work done.

I still hold to my original contention yesterday, Kavanaught, is *TOAST*!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump dismiss him for crying?
> ...


He has had so many of them


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

If he gets promoted to the SC, I'm using his sobbing strategy in job interviews LOL
 Hire me peleeeeease booo hooo I'm real good !!

... Don't forget I took track back in '82 to run faster


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Good to see him showing some nerve.



Brett Kavanaugh essentially is a very Moderate Conservative, so as it's a Lifetime Appointment he cannot be guaranteed to SOLIDLY give his 5th vote to the Conservative side, so God Works In Mysterious Ways, this entire Kavanaugh Situation is a gift, The Donald could get another chance to pick a SOLID Conservative for this Lifetime Appointment one who you could never see NOT siding with HER fellow Conservative Justices, so IMHO he SHOULD have picked this Federal Judge from the BEGINNING and not the MODERATE Kavanaugh, The Donald should WITHDRAW the Kavanaugh nomination and IMMEDIATELY put forward:

Federal Judge Amy Coney Barrett for the USSC.









Federal Judge Amy Coney Barrett fills all SOLID Conservative criteria that you would WANT in a Lifetime Appointment Judge, born in 1972 aged 46 years in age, she is a Practising Roman Catholic her and her husband have SEVEN kidlets, she worked for a year for Antonin Scalia and on May 8 2017 The Donald nominated her to serve as a United States Circuit Judge for the United States Court of Appeals for The Seventh Circuit and her nomination was approved by The Senate 55-43.

The situation is it would be difficult for Democrats to do their usual Smear Campaign and if the Democrats start attacking Amy Coney Barrett then it can be considered an attack on Women AND Motherhood ITSELF, this is an absolute gift opportunity, get Amy Coney Barrett in instead of Brett Kavanaugh and it should happen TONIGHT, no vote on Kavanaugh withdraw him tomorrow announce the replacement is Amy Coney Barrett.

Also the Far Left HATE Amy Coney Barrett I was reading about when The Donald nominated her for that other Court and they were almost having Grand Mal Seizures.

This nomination would also should the RELIGIOUS BIGOTRY and UGLINESS of the Democrats.

This because the putting forward of Amy Coney Barrett will show the American public of what RELIGIOUS BIGOTS the Democrats are, read in the below link, you can also Google for more information how that Dianne Feinstein a Jew and a RELIGIOUS BIGOT repeatedly subjected Barrett to a RELIGIOUS TEST by asking her about her CHRISTIAN FAITH and how she thought that DISQUALIFIED Barrett from being a Federal Judge, WTF what if someone would have asked Feinstein:

"So considering you are a Jew, is that going to get in the way of your making a fair decision?" 

Amy Coney Barrett - Wikipedia


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Chris Wallace on Fox said that Clarence Thomas had the race card. 

But that Brett Kavanaugh doesn’t have that.


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> I remember when Anita Hill and Clarence Thomas back in 1991 was called "a black thing".
> 
> Does this Christine Ford / Brett Kavanaugh seem like a "white thing" and/or a "Catholic thing" now?
> 
> *Do African-Americans see this smut circus now as juvenile and absurd?*


Black Americans know what time it is...everything is a white thing.

They're the dominant society.

Everything is corrupt, is how most blacks view it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Boom!!!


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you saying that people shouldn't be allowed to divorce if one of them decides they're not in love anymore?

What are you a religious fruit loop?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> I ran track in the summer of '82 to run faster lol
> ... church... Rockville library.... LMAO
> 
> What is this farce.


I remember every party I ever went to during my whole life.

Even back to elementary school.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Chuck Grassley is about to have a spaz attack.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Also that was complete BULLSHIT...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



If the interviewer wants to let them, then it's fine.  Now if someone is asking a question, and if they are going off topic and NOT answering the question, it is up to the question asking the question to be able to interrupt them and get them back on topic.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> this is deserved because Republicans wouldn't hold hearings for Garland.


Yeah, that's a really good reason to drag someone through the mud.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the "official" Kavenaugh hearing thread now has this dumb title ?
> ...


Never question the actions of the Mods

They are infallible


----------



## Theowl32 (Sep 27, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> The hearing got boring.
> 
> ***YAWN***
> 
> ...


Yeah, go giiit siiim wiirrk diiiin.

Now giiiiit!


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Oh yeah Kavvy, scream at that bitch!  Show everyone how much you respect women by getting aggressive with her!



Can't she take it? That's what democrats want people to take away from this, that a woman is only strong as long as she isn't confronted by a man after she accused him of terrible things? Really?

How 1950's.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Durbin looks like an ass


----------



## debbiedowner (Sep 27, 2018)

Not giving a straight answer about FBI investigation.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Going back to Prof. Ford's testimony, I was troubled by her statement that she wore a one piece swimsuit to the party.

That sounds skank-ish to me.

On the other side, with Kavanaugh, I was troubled by the Clinton-revenge comment he made.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...



Oh that's /not/ okay, but it's okay for Ford's unpaid lawyers to stop her testimony to tell her what to say and/or tell the committee they can't ask that?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Please Durbin, tell a Judge how the FBI runs

You can't make that shit up.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Chuck Grassley is about to have a spaz attack.



Grassley is an absolute perfect example of term limits being needed.  He should not be in Congress making these decisions let alone running the hearing.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Its kind of obvious Kav wants no parts of an FBI investigation in contradiction to his claim.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



They stopped the clock each time.  Are you even watching?  Grassley said MANY times to stop the clock.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I ran track in the summer of '82 to run faster lol
> ...


Are you ten?


----------



## MarcATL (Sep 27, 2018)

Now the crying bitch is saying "You're asking funny questions.....WAAAAAAAHHH!!!!"


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Please Durbin, tell a Judge how the FBI runs
> 
> You can't make that shit up.


Durban’s a skank


----------



## hadit (Sep 27, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > It won’t get good until Democrats start asking questions.
> ...



What kind of pressure does a Justice handle on a daily basis, "New guy has to make coffee"?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow!  How could he be so uncoached on the FBI investigation?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Or if one of them flaunts an affair in the media ?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Why Doesn't Durbin give it to Feinstein hell over not disclosing it in time for the committee to require a FBI investigation during common orders!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

That exchange with Durbin looked really bad for Kavenaugh.


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

Damn! Go Graham!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham just ripped Durbin a new ahole!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Grahram is about to cry next.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

As I said... Graham had his mind up before today.  He didn't listen to a single thing Ford said today.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



So you want them (D's) to have extra time?  I don't have a problem with that...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Graham just ripped Durbin a new ahole!


I’ve heard that’s Ms Graham’s favorite part of the body.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Holy shit!


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav just blew it; he choked when Durbin ask him flat out, "do you approve of a FBI Investigation?"

Kav never answered.

NOW Lindsey Graham is COMING UNGLUED. LINDSEY GRAHAM IS going nutz. What a jackass.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 27, 2018)

Mr graham needs to shed some tears in order to fit in.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Graham just ripped Durbin a new ahole!
> ...



 I hear it's yours as well


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



How is it more time?  Strawman much?  I just destroyed your argument and then you tried a strawman.  Congrats.

Grassley asked to stop the clock many times while Ford was answering questions.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why does it matter?  Trump fell for someone else.  Happens every fucking day in this nation, it's why we have a 50% divorce rate in the nation, it's why something like 65% of people have affairs.

Are you actually surprised by this shit?  You must be young...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

I told the demon rats to tread lightly. They did not listen.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Kav just blew it; he choked when Durbin ask him flat out, "do you approve of a FBI Investigation?"
> 
> Kav never answered.
> 
> NOW Lindsey Graham is COMING UNGLUED.



It IS NOT HIS PLACE TO SAY DIPSHIT


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like Lindsay Graham pulled her balls out of her purse for this one!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Dr. Ford tried to contact the Republicans back in August. They didn’t want to hear her.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham just stuck his foot in his mouth. He admits sexual predators usually have more than 1 victim. Kav has 4 victims


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm thinking if this can all get past Senators Collins and Murkowski, then the GOP will simply ratify Kavanaugh.

That could cost the GOP control of the Senate in November.

Both sides are circling the wagons on this issue.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

*GO GRAHAM GO!

KICKIN ASS AND TAKING NAMES!*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham complaining about the political climate that he helped create

Where was his outrage over what was done to Merrick Garland?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham's lost it....


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Where did you "destroy" my argument?  So your complaint is not the clock should have been stopped, so what is your complaint?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Graham just stuck his foot in his mouth. He admits sexual predators usually have more than 1 victim. Kav has 4 victims


That we know about. These things tend to snowball. He’s already lied about drinking.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, Graham called out the Dems for their bullshit!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Graham complaining about the political climate that he helped create
> 
> Where was his outrage over what was done to Merrick Garland?


He just verbally round house kicked the shit out of the dems


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> As I said... Graham had his mind up before today.  He didn't listen to a single thing Ford said today.



And just how your Dims have as well.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Graham complaining about the political climate that he helped create
> 
> Where was his outrage over what was done to Merrick Garland?


Exactly.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



YOU complained about Ford going off topic or talking to her lawyers wasting time.  That was a lie.  Grassley stopped the clock many times to keep from time being wasted.  By do go on... tell me how this is being unfair to not allow Kavanaugh to waste times.

Just like now he is asking Senator Whitehouse what HE DRINKS.  What does that matter?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Trumps old wife was getting old........time to trade her in


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Graham complaining about the political climate that he helped create
> 
> Where was his outrage over what was done to Merrick Garland?


It is hypocrisy.  Graham has went from McCain's shadow to Trump's buttboy.  Graham is playing politics to the hilt.  In 2020 he is up for re-election and knows a challenge from the right is coming.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Brett keeps trying to use the I went to Yale card as if that counts to Republicans. 

Remember Republicans think college is bad for America. 

They don’t like the elites.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

Two of the  MOST UNHINGED persons in this hearing today are
1. Kavanaugh
2. Graham

The term 'drama queen' is now owned by Lindsey Graham.

OH FUCK!! Now Kav is asking the questions! WTF?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

A Democrat is asking about farting?

God, you can't make this shit up


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Brett keeps trying to use the I went to Yale card as if that counts to Republicans.
> 
> Remember Republicans think college is bad for America.
> 
> They don’t like the elites.



Didn't George W. Bush go to Yale?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Two of the  MOST UNHINGED persons in this hearing today are
> 1. Kavanaugh
> 2. Graham



There's a difference between being emotional, and "unhinged".


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Brett just lied about Renate.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham be reading the riot act..


loving it


----------



## KissMy (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Dr. Ford tried to contact the Republicans back in August. They didn’t want to hear her.


Yup! Kavanaugh doesn't want the FBI investigation! He wants to investigate Clinton based on conspiracy theories.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Uhm no.  ya'll bitched about Kavanaugh wasting time (not answering questions) - I said turn-about was fair play.  Then you flipped your shit about stopping the clock you fruit loop....


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Brett keeps trying to use the I went to Yale card as if that counts to Republicans.
> ...


George was the class clown. Not the class rapist.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> A Democrat is asking about farting?
> 
> God, you can't make this shit up



He laid into these people so hard that they can't ask questions straight. This is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Democrats are the lamest people on the face of the earth.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> A Democrat is asking about farting?
> 
> God, you can't make this shit up


Like it really means something.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fine with me, not my wife/husband so I really have no say in his personal life decisions.  You think you should have a say in it?


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Brett keeps trying to use the I went to Yale card as if that counts to Republicans.
> ...


Yup Yale is a big drinking school.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Do you have memory issues?  YOU said this:  

"Oh that's /not/ okay, but it's okay for Ford's unpaid lawyers to stop her testimony to tell her what to say and/or tell the committee they can't ask that?"


----------



## RealDave (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> as the lawyer kept asking those questions, Dr Ford became unglued. the lawyer tried to comfort her by praising her for reporting Kavanaugh. "i can see why you're upset. you're a strong gal, and you probably have good judgement most of the time. there's some kleenex there if you need it"


Kavanaugh has gone off the deep end.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> He’s losing it.
> He’s crying.
> He’s taking deep breath’s.
> No one believes it.



the sheep certainly don't


----------



## Old Texas Reb (Sep 27, 2018)

This has now gone far beyond Kavanaugh's guilt or innocence.  What has happened today is the public exposure of how rotten the current political system is.  Both sides are guilty of perverting what should have been a routine confirmation hearing into a tawdry media circus.  Republican senators are too gutless to question Dr. Ford directly but hide behind the skirts of a female attorney.  Democrats have destroyed the reputation of a long time Federal judge and treated his accuser as if she were the Virgin Mary.  The only thing missing here is someone scattering rose petals in front of Dr. Ford as she took her seat!

Kavanaugh MIGHT squeak through the committee vote tomorrow, but at this point there is no way that 51 Republican senators will vote for confirmation.  In November, expect the Republicans to lose the house and quite possibly the Senate as well.  Why?  Because I think that a large portion of Trump's conservative base (like myself) are appalled at his mishandling of this nomination and his failure to deliver on other key issues he was elected to do and will just stay home on election day.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

The support for rape among the GOP base is appalling


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 27, 2018)

The democrats really showed how truly partisan they are.  "Why would you be writing about flatulence in your high school yearbook?"
't
"We were sixteen.  We thought flatulence was funny."

"Could you explain the meaning of FFFFFFFFFF."

"We were sixteen, we didn't say the whole F word,"

I assume that last was because Avenatti made up a meaning for FFFFFFFFFF.

This is what we are reduced to, hidden meanings in high school year books.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Not democrats.... kavanaugh has destroyed it all. Well... his all


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

Old Texas Reb said:


> This has now gone far beyond Kavanaugh's guilt or innocence.  What has happened today is the public exposure of how rotten the current political system is.


Oh, it's more than that.  Remember that those we choose to "lead" us are a reflection of our society.

Usually, profound and disturbing allegations like this deserve to be heard and analyzed, but the stink of politics is all around this partisan fiasco and it ultimately reflects on all of us.
.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the Republicans refused to allow an FBI investigation. It would have been the best way of finding out the truth.
> ...



Attempted rape and he is guilty as crap listening to him all day.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> as the lawyer kept asking those questions, Dr Ford became unglued. the lawyer tried to comfort her by praising her for reporting Kavanaugh. "i can see why you're upset. you're a strong gal, and you probably have good judgement most of the time. there's some kleenex there if you need it"


Ford's Trying To Defend
Therapist Induced False Memories

Just Like Accuser #2


----------



## BellaRose (Sep 27, 2018)

NRATV on Twitter


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 27, 2018)

Old Texas Reb said:


> This has now gone far beyond Kavanaugh's guilt or innocence.  What has happened today is the public exposure of how rotten the current political system is.  Both sides are guilty of perverting what should have been a routine confirmation hearing into a tawdry media circus.  Republican senators are too gutless to question Dr. Ford directly but hide behind the skirts of a female attorney.  Democrats have destroyed the reputation of a long time Federal judge and treated his accuser as if she were the Virgin Mary.  The only thing missing here is someone scattering rose petals in front of Dr. Ford as she took her seat!
> 
> Kavanaugh MIGHT squeak through the committee vote tomorrow, but at this point there is no way that 51 Republican senators will vote for confirmation.  In November, expect the Republicans to lose the house and quite possibly the Senate as well.  Why?  Because I think that a large portion of Trump's conservative base (like myself) are appalled at his mishandling of this nomination and his failure to deliver on other key issues he was elected to do and will just stay home on election day.


Yeah I'm not sure about the 51 votes either, flake looks like he is in it for name recognition before he leaves office and voting against Kavanaugh [whom I dislike] would assure him of some media fame later on.
There is something about Kavanaugh the man that just does not sit right with me.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Say hello to the next associate justice. 

Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh has displayed , with his terrible temperament and thin skin and willingness to believe outlandiah conspiracy theories when it suits his political views, that he is not fit for the SCOTUS


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

I have so much respect to Judge Kavanaugh....he is fighting back it's amazing! 


Telling the DemonRats exactly what he thinks of them......what have they done to him and his family.....it's really heartbreaking....


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2018)

Just wondering.....are you progressives greasing up tonight?? The bumpy is looming....grab the last of the KY while you can! Today was an even bigger joke than I thought it would be.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Can we stop bumping these threads to different titles ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Sen Tillis: "we're doing an investigation and the ones who want the investigation are not participating"

LOL ....word


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

please can anybody tell me which is the right thread to post about this topic?

I'm a bit confused! thank you


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

The Rep side of this committee is destroying the Dem side! And rightfully so.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

skye said:


> I have so much respect to Judge Kavanaugh....he is fighting back it's amazing!
> 
> 
> Telling the DemonRats exactly what he thinks of them......what have they done to him and his family.....it's really heartbreaking....



Notice it wasn’t done to Gorsich 

If you have a skeleton in your closet, it will turn up


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

skye said:


> please can anybody tell me which is the right thread to post about this topic?
> 
> I'm a bit confused! thank you




*This one*


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Booker aka SpartacASS floundering bigly


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > please can anybody tell me which is the right thread to post about this topic?
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

It's very sad that we have a Congressman like Hatch would use the phrase "Porn Lawyer" in a Supreme Court confirmation hearing.  We have congressmen who are conspiracy theory nutbags who are making billion dollar long term decisions for our country that follow idiots like Alex Jones.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

skye said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Or the other one



not really sure


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




ohhh ok


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> Just wondering.....are you progressives greasing up tonight?? The bumpy is looming....grab the last of the KY while you can! Today was an even bigger joke than I thought it would be.


Today proved that Kavanaugh has the temperament and judgment of a moron....you like him because he reminds you of yourself...


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

So much irony to see Booker grandstanding like he's the speaker for women. When there is actual evidence he assaulted a girl.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

Dr. Ford was credible, responsive, fair and believable.

Judge Kavanaugh was not responsive, not credible and angry. Notice how he and Grassley responded to the Female Senators, cutting them off and not answering their questions; of course Kavanaugh treated the Democratic Senators no better. Time and again Kavanaugh let us know he played Football and Basketball, studied hard, drank beer and never engaged in any sexually inappropriate behavior. 

Any judge would have instructed Kavanaugh, the witness, to answer the questions put to him; in fact he did not. He responded with stock responses he had practiced with lawyers at the White House for the days prior to the hearing.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering.....are you progressives greasing up tonight?? The bumpy is looming....grab the last of the KY while you can! Today was an even bigger joke than I thought it would be.
> ...


Spartacus moment?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering.....are you progressives greasing up tonight?? The bumpy is looming....grab the last of the KY while you can! Today was an even bigger joke than I thought it would be.
> ...



Today Kavanaugh showed he is human, and VERY pissed at the treatment he has received from the D side of tis committee


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Today exposed the Democrats as vile bushwhacking backstabbers, it blew up in their face just as I predicted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> So much irony to see Booker grandstanding like he's the speaker for women. When there is actual evidence he assaulted a girl.



Post the link!


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering.....are you progressives greasing up tonight?? The bumpy is looming....grab the last of the KY while you can! Today was an even bigger joke than I thought it would be.
> ...





Today proved that Judge Kavanaugh  is a man to be admired! he is credible sincere,strong and truthful! GOD Bless him and his family!

Confirm now!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 27, 2018)

Cruz, yay!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dr. Ford was credible, responsive, fair and believable.
> 
> Judge Kavanaugh was not responsive, not credible and angry. Notice how he and Grassley responded to the Female Senators, cutting them off and not answering their questions; of course Kavanaugh treated the Democratic Senators no better. Time and again Kavanaugh let us know he played Football and Basketball, studied hard, drank beer and never engaged in any sexually inappropriate behavior.
> 
> Any judge would have instructed Kavanaugh, the witness, to answer the questions put to him; in fact he did not. He responded with stock responses he had practiced with lawyers at the White House for the days prior to the hearing.



Those 10 days of her being coached sure was displayed well. Why laugh during a serious hearing?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Feinstein trying to save her lying sorry fat ass

PS The old hag is worth millions, hire a proper hair stylist


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> So much irony to see Booker grandstanding like he's the speaker for women. When there is actual evidence he assaulted a girl.


Didnt read a word of that, did ya? Haha...you just embarrassed yourself....


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> So much irony to see Booker grandstanding like he's the speaker for women. When there is actual evidence he assaulted a girl.


Google.com. Trying to find another way to be apologist for a groper?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford claims she can't remember how shegot home, she just ran outside fleeing for her life and then what, amnesia? Or that if she told the truth about how she got home her entire story would fall apart.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering.....are you progressives greasing up tonight?? The bumpy is looming....grab the last of the KY while you can! Today was an even bigger joke than I thought it would be.
> ...



That's right s0n.....the morons are winning!!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > So much irony to see Booker grandstanding like he's the speaker for women. When there is actual evidence he assaulted a girl.
> ...


So you justify for a perv like Booker then. Gotcha.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Why laugh during a serious hearing?


That's just the effect stupid people have on smart people sometimes.


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ford was credible, responsive, fair and believable.
> ...







DR FRAUD.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford seemed under the influence of some type of drug today.  Just a confused person who can't remember who said what when.  Didn't pay for the lie detector test.  Not sure it was recorded or filmed.  Not even slightly credible.  

Further, the Democrats made no narrative to be believed, Republicans clearly did that.  Amazing they had twice as long to organize, but delivered nothing.  No wonder Democrats are losing so badly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Sorry, did you just vomit again? Sorry buddy, you just embarrassed yourself.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

All the swamp DNC members there are just trying to stall. Just admit it. Especially after the fact everything has been debunked about Kavanaugh.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



Then maybe old Senator Frankenstein should had notified the authorities when she first got the letter.  Instead she waited until the last moment to drop it, publicly outting Ford against her will.  But we all know why she didn’t tell authorities, because she knows the allegations are totally false.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The apologist for swamp DNC members never ends huh.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Again with the FBI investigation bullshit ~sigh~

I do like that Kavanaugh flat out said he'd take a lie detector/polygraph test if they wanted him to.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Why laugh during a serious hearing?
> ...



It's why we laugh at your comments ....jus sayin


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Feinstein just got caught in a lie. Another debunk by the Republicans.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


You certainly are whiny. By the way, you shouldn't post articles you haven't read and don't understand.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2018)

A dark day for the nation.  

That being said, I think Kav may have slit his own throat with any Republican who was on the fence about voting for him when it get referred to the floor;   He is now on the record in sworn congressional testimony as a partisan.  Can vote for the man who cannot, by his own words, be impartial?  Eventually a case will come before the Supreme Court with heavy political overtones.  He is on record as being partisan as he lashed out against the Democrats (rightly so in my book) but not the GOP who orchestrated the circus we saw today.  The bottom line is that none of this would happen without Grassley’s approval.  

What was hilarious in my view was that the great speech in the opening by the GOP Senator from Nebraska—I forget his name—repeatedly referenced the “punting” of responsibility by the Congress.  And 10 days later what does the committee do?  Punts the responsibility to fact find and ask questions of Dr. Ford.  He has to be thinking “What the hell just happened.” That he went along with it (I suppose he didn’t question Dr. Ford) is laughable given the marker he laid down on day one. 

A dark day for the nation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


But you laugh at priests fucking little boys, so I am not bothered....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Feinstein just got caught in a lie. Another debunk by the Republicans.



Harris up...asking the same redundant questions....zzzzzzzzz Stupid bitch


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Fucking Kavanaugh will not answer a yes or no question.  Do you really want a judge that won't answer a fucking simple question?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You’d limit his posting ability to zero if that is the case.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)

The insane moonbat demoncrats are making the HUAC look like a job interview for McDonald's.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

The convenient gaps in Ford's story, are the very gaps that would prove or disprove her story.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So you're saying if a RNC senator had an article like this you wouldn't complain? Thanks for showing the apologist.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 27, 2018)

All these accusers say they weren’t raped by Kavanaugh, just that he “was around” while these bimbos were drunk and joining the “#(Pound)MeToo movement.


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Feinstein just got caught in a lie. Another debunk by the Republicans.
> ...



Over and over and over...


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..

You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> The convenient gaps in Ford's story, are the very gaps that would prove or disprove her story.


Yeah, like that big gap of mark judge refusing to go under oath.....


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Fucking Kavanaugh will not answer a yes or no question.  Do you really want a judge that won't answer a fucking simple question?


Talking points over and over again....nothing but talking points.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)

The insane moonbat demoncrats are making the HUAC look like a job interview for McDonald's.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Now Kamala Harris plays to her grandstand by whining about mindless things.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Fucking Kavanaugh will not answer a yes or no question.  Do you really want a judge that won't answer a fucking simple question?



I'd tell the assholes to pound sand and go on another witch hunt. Every dem asking the same redundant questions that all lead to "let's do a FBI investigation so we can STALL!!!!!"

Dumbasses, this is stupid


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Stop talking about the article. You never read a word of it and don't understand it.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Feinstein trying to save her lying sorry fat ass
> 
> PS The old hag is worth millions, hire a proper hair stylist


Let's all note the misogyny here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'd tell the assholes to pound sand and go on another witch hunt.


Which is one of millions of reasons you, like Kavanaugh, are not fit to be a SCOTUS judge.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Nate said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...



Polly want a cracker? Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)

IBTL!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Feinstein just got caught in a lie. Another debunk by the Republicans.
> ...


Let's all note the misogyny here too.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Way to deflect from my question. Keep that apologist for DNC pervs going, though.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > The convenient gaps in Ford's story, are the very gaps that would prove or disprove her story.
> ...



This wasn't a trial and Judge already provided a statement as did everyone else who was supposed to be at this party including Ford's lifelong friend who said it never happened.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking Kavanaugh will not answer a yes or no question.  Do you really want a judge that won't answer a fucking simple question?
> ...



Yep and it shows that they're not interested in asking any questions about the allegations here, despite that being their job.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


What's your new attack term for the day?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...



You dare even use the word misogyny after what Dem's did to Hillary during the 2008 primary?


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

The Right Honorable Sen. Harris
Just Asked Kav If He Would Want The FBI
To Do A Deep Investigation

Harris Hasn't Presented The Allegations To The FBI
Feinstein Nor Any Democrat, Or Even Ford Herself
Have Presented These Allegations To Any Law Enforcement Agency For Investigation

Even Though Maryland
Has No Statutes Of Limitations On These Crimes

The Defendant Is Not Responsible
To File For Their Own Prosecution


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh goodness, now Kennedy is asking about God...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Your reflexive whataboutism makes you look stupid. You never read the article and don't understand it.

And Anthony  Weiner went to jail, idiot. See yes, let's compare him to your little abortion fairy Kavanaugh....be my guest ...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Tell us...what happened to Weiner?   Is he the next available that trump will nominate?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Oh goodness, now Kennedy is asking about God...



and Kavanaugh ran it hard.

Not that I think ya'll will care/believe in it /whatever


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...



Ahhh shaddup ya man hating bull


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Just pointing out your circus while this hearing gets stalled mindlessly. But yeah, why is Booker trying to grandstand again? Didn't he grope a girl?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


And yet still the other guy in the room refused to go under oath. So maybe direct your crybabying at him?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Examples, please.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


He's been hiding in Delaware.....what's he afraid of?


----------



## skews13 (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…



See you in November.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



It saw it somewhere and has been doing what  it always  does, repeats  it over and over and over again....see Trumpanzees for another example


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



LOL lib please it was so bad even SNL mocked Dem's.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…


Oh yeah?   What's your latest threat now?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Did he? Maybe if you read your own article, you would know.

And yes, let's compare the contrition of booker's article with the infantile little tantrum Kavanaugh is throwing. Do you always do all the work of making yourself look stupid? Seriously, I can just sit back and let you embarrass yourself....


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That one has a reputation for extreme stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> He's been hiding in Delaware.....what's he afraid of?


Mark judge? He's afraid of prison, of course.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



If you want to circle around being apologist for perv DNC members then have at it, sport.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh will get confirmed.  Game over.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

That was pretty brutal.

I hope we American's never see something like this/that ever again >.<


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Oops, you seem confused again, little guy. See, today is about the attempted rapist abortion fairy Kavanaugh. And the one embarrassing himself by licking the perv's buttcrack is you.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Wait, now you're oblivious that Booker the groper didn't having his "Spartacus" moment?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Huh? Are you stroking out? No idea what you are crybabying about. But you certainly have a talent for being completely unable to follow a simple topic. Like your president.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodness, now Kennedy is asking about God...
> ...



Of course not.  If a person lies, it sure as heck doesn't matter if someone invokes the "God" card.


----------



## Scamp (Sep 27, 2018)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 5m5 minutes ago
Judge Kavanaugh showed America exactly why I nominated him. His testimony was powerful, honest, and riveting. Democrats’ search and destroy strategy is disgraceful and this process has been a total sham and effort to delay, obstruct, and resist. The Senate must vote!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford brought nothing new. 

Kavanaugh brought documentation. 

Fords best friend denies it happened. 

Game Over

Kavanaugh won the day. 

The clincher, Ford not remembering if her Polygraph test was the same day as her Grandmothers funeral. Less than 60 days ago. 

Who forgets that, then why would she lie about that?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Brett just lied about Renate.



That's simply a partisan guess on your part.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

*Billy's Official Assessment of Today's Event.
*
"You Democrats are screwed."


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Ford brought nothing new.
> 
> Kavanaugh brought documentation.
> 
> ...



I'd be organized enough to not schedule those on the same day.  Unless I wanted to throw off some polygraph results.  But that's just me. ~sip~


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

skye said:


> please can anybody tell me which is the right thread to post about this topic?
> 
> I'm a bit confused! thank you



Mods have their heads up their asses today.


----------



## skews13 (Sep 27, 2018)

Here’s a round-up of some of the observations from men and women watching the brave testimony of Dr. Christine Blasey Ford.




jess mcintosh

✔@jess_mc
https://twitter.com/jess_mc/status/1045324569010221057

I count three women visibly crying with headphones on in my subway car.

10:49 AM - Sep 27, 2018


5,827

1,403 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







Lauren Kelley

✔@lauren_kelley
https://twitter.com/lauren_kelley/status/1045331516224663552

She’s effectively on trial here for having been assaulted, and she’s being so nice to everyone about it, and it’s smashing my heart to smithereens.

11:17 AM - Sep 27, 2018


18.2K

3,658 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







Lauren Bohn

✔@LaurenBohn
https://twitter.com/LaurenBohn/status/1045357802385010688

Skyping with a female Afghan lawyer in Kabul as we both watch Dr. Ford's testimony. "So women aren't believed in America either?" she asks. 

No words. America, 2018. For shame.

1:01 PM - Sep 27, 2018


359

196 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







Anne Helen Petersen

✔@annehelen
https://twitter.com/annehelen/status/1045353624598011904

From my mom, a woman a decade older than Ford and a longtime academic: 

"She is the epitome of a woman academic who has made her way through extreme competence and intelligence and not pissing the men around her off."

12:45 PM - Sep 27, 2018


4,529

902 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy




View image on Twitter





Erika Andiola

✔@ErikaAndiola
https://twitter.com/ErikaAndiola/status/1045016562833342464

In Trump's America, a 17-year-old privileged, white teenage boy can’t be held accountable for sexually abusing teenage girls, but toddlers brought to America are detained, held in cages and expected to defend themselves in immigration court. Think about it.

2:25 PM - Sep 26, 2018


15.1K

8,027 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







April Wolfe

✔@AWolfeful
 · 5h

It's not stopping. Women calling into every news network and sharing their stories of assault. One woman calls C-SPAN, says she went through something similar, and it's horrible, but thinks Dr. Ford should just get over it cuz she didn't actually get raped. This is too surreal.




April Wolfe

✔@AWolfeful

Jesus Christ. A caller dissolves into sobbing when asked about her own story. The news has turned into a therapy hotline. Women hyperventilating, apologizing for their pain. What the fuck have we done to our women.

1:20 PM - Sep 27, 2018


355

117 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







Sally Field

✔@sally_field
https://twitter.com/sally_field/status/1045354845660635136

Out of the blue, a hero steps up and I’m in awe. I know the pain of these kinds of memories, Dr. Ford. Memories that are indelibly imprinted on your brain no matter how many years go by. I, like millions of women across America, are behind you and thank you profoundly.

12:49 PM - Sep 27, 2018


26.6K

4,202 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







jeremy scahill

✔@jeremyscahill
https://twitter.com/jeremyscahill/status/1045356179067731969

The Republicans on the Judiciary are bona fide sociopaths. The courage and bravery of Dr. Ford is incredible. This entire nation owes her a tremendous debt for what she has done in the face of powerful, despicable men. Every minute they continue this gross inquisition is a crime.

12:55 PM - Sep 27, 2018


7,269

2,108 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







J. Courtney Sullivan@jcourtsull
https://twitter.com/jcourtsull/status/1045340081928769537

“The sound of someone telling the absolute truth at great personal cost is unmistakable.” —Anna Quindlen

11:51 AM - Sep 27, 2018


1,160

362 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







Joe Patrice

✔@JosephPatrice
https://twitter.com/JosephPatrice/status/1045346100465545216

This is a good time to remind everyone that Brett Kavanaugh has ruled that polygraphs can be accepted as gospel by employers in making hiring decisions.

12:15 PM - Sep 27, 2018


22.9K

7,919 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy







Steve Schmidt

✔@SteveSchmidtSES
https://twitter.com/SteveSchmidtSES/status/1045355909428531201

The GOP members are putting on a clinic for political cowardice. Will not one of them, while watching a hectoring and minimally prepared Rachel Mitchell, harass Dr. Ford, step up and take back their time and denounce this kangaroo court ?

12:54 PM - Sep 27, 2018


23.1K

7,767 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy




I’ll add more as they are available. Please add your reactions in the comments.



Thursday, Sep 27, 2018 · 2:16:45 PM EDT · Jen Hayden





David Corn

✔@DavidCornDC
https://twitter.com/DavidCornDC/status/1045373559198101504

Theory: Rachel Mitchell believes Dr. Ford.

2:04 PM - Sep 27, 2018


17.8K

3,740 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy




Thursday, Sep 27, 2018 · 2:17:41 PM EDT · Jen Hayden


View image on Twitter





Amanda Aronczyk

✔@aronczyk
https://twitter.com/aronczyk/status/1045372845537267712

Couple listening to the #KavanaughHearings on the uptown 1 train @wnyc

2:01 PM - Sep 27, 2018


24.2K

5,115 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy



These are tweets, but I realize that even as obvious that they are, this disclaimer is still necessary for a large number of members of this site.

I would suggest saving any that are of interest before the censors remove them for their obvious partisan reasons.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 27, 2018)

Sliming gore, kerry and clinton got you bush and trump. Bon appetit, scumbags.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 27, 2018)

No one has rue'd anything since 1911.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Ford brought nothing new.
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…


I hope so


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.

So it was pure hypocrisy for Democratic members of the committee to ask Kavanaugh if he would now call for an FBI investigation. Where was their desire for an FBI investigation 60 days ago, or when they had their private interviews with him, or during the hearings? Sheer hypocrisy.


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2018)

@realDonaldTrump
Judge Kavanaugh showed America exactly why I nominated him. His testimony was powerful, honest, and riveting. Democrats’ search and destroy strategy is disgraceful and this process has been a total sham and effort to delay, obstruct, and resist. The Senate must vote!

3:46 PM - 27 Sep 2018


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like the Kavanaugh confirmation is a done deal now.
I would have bet against it yesterday.
wow


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Nope


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 27, 2018)

*Stalin Would Approve* [Ben Stein's Diary]
*The Only Thing Missing So Far Is The Live Ammo.*


https://spectator.org/stalin-would-approve/
Herewith a few terrifying thoughts about the left’s attacks on Brett Kavanaugh. First, we have entered a genuinely Stalinist world in which all it takes is an accusation from the favored clique, in this case, “Progressive” women, to wreck an honest man’s career. There is no trial on facts or law any longer. As others have pointed out, we now have “Guilt By Accusation.” If you are a member of the elite class and simply make the accusation against a member of the disfavored class, his life is over. He’s through. There’s no defense because the accusation itself is its own proof..... This is a defining moment for the Constitution. Republicans. Democrats who still love America. All hands on deck. This is about protecting the whole country and our future. If the gossip of the beautiful people overrule the Constitution, it’s a catastrophe.



~~~~~~
I believe we are at the brink of all-out war against the portion of the American population that has ideological accepted Marxist Socialism that needs to conquer our civilization, and has no ethics or morals to stand in its way. It wants to rule. It wants to control thought, communications, and education. Individualism and individual freedoms must be destroyed. God must be destroyed. In its core, it is pure evil.
Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrats are claiming the ability to destroy any conservative nominee or politician by accusations regardless of credibility while letting Democrats off without even any criticism. Is that the sort of world we want to live in?
There may be a silver lining to this mess. Sen. Feinstein's crooked handling of the accusation against Judge Kavanaugh may convince some of the never-Trumpers' we have needed someone with Mr. Trump's gifts for decades.
The first US Presidential candidate to benefit from a burglary was John F. Kennedy(D). His operatives burgled Mr. Nixon's lawyer's office and gave the material to a newspaper columnist who hated Mr. Nixon. The resulting "October surprise" helped JFK "win" the election.
This smear campaign against Kavanaugh and Kangaroo Court is played out daily now on a lower level now in every state and county. Most do not fight back but throw the towel in or at the first peep of smear quit. Try scheduling a mainline conservative on a college campus as a speaker and see what happens. Wear a Trump MAGA hat in a Blue city and see what happens or a restaurant in DC. Or better yet Hollywood or Beverly Hills. 
We are way past the defining moment-we are at the "inflection point"-a time of significant change in a situation; a turning point. 
Rush Limbaugh is right about this-"If Kavanaugh is defeated and not appointed to the Court because of this then the republicans will lose this November." That will give the leftist both Houses and the power to stop Trump and possibly to remove him from office. Now that will be real chaos and the economy and world will be in turmoil.
Once Americans realize that there is no lie PMS Dems won't tell, no smear they won't publicize, maybe they'll understand why Mr. Trump does what he has to do.
The breakdown of our traditional norms of civility will not end well, and PMS Dems are the primary offenders.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

The Dems Character assassination circus ended today..................Bunch of unethical hags............

Now it is way past time to SHOVE THE DANG VOTE DOWN YOUR THROATS.

TOMMORROW.................see if your BS worked.


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

Favorite part was Feinstein's excuse that she held onto Dr. Ford's letter because she asked it to remain confidential and the Reps smacking that down with how the committee would have done a confidential investigation


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I'm debating you, sport. Just admit you're that apologist for the swamp DNC already.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Ford brought nothing new.
> 
> Kavanaugh brought documentation.
> 
> ...


The problem with a polygraph is that you have to have an unbiased expert to give and interp[ret the results.  That attorney is a shrew and p[robably paid for the answer he wanted.

The testimony that Dr. Ford gave said she had problems with fear and trust.  Not really acceptable for a true polygraph.  She could be on medication which would alter the test results.  You did notice that her attorney refused to send the papers of the test.  He didn't want a real expert to respond on it.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *As we've done in the past for elections and hearings, there will ONE OFFICIAL thread for comments, opinions, updates on tomorrow's hearing in the Senate Judiciary Committee.. After closing, moving, or merging over 200 threads these past 5 days on the topic -- we're out of patience. Other threads will be closed. Repeat violators will be warned.
> ...



Gas-lighting.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

They never wanted one. They knew it was a done deal and then swinestien came up with this crap as a Hail Mary. It was bullshit from the start.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> ...



Follow the timeline when she first mentioned Mark Judge and the second guy PJ.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> 
> So it was pure hypocrisy for Democratic members of the committee to ask Kavanaugh if he would now call for an FBI investigation. Where was their desire for an FBI investigation 60 days ago, or when they had their private interviews with him, or during the hearings? Sheer hypocrisy.


Because they know it's all a sham. They are behaving criminally in order to postpone the hearing.

Because they are racketeers, sodomites, and all around criminals. That's how democrats roll.

They didn't call for an investigation for the same reasons they didn't call for *investigations* before lynching blacks for "violatin' the honor of our beautiful, delicate Democratic wives and daughters"  back in the day.

Because it isn't about investigating a crime. It's about victimizing people. That's all the democrats are about, it's all they've ever been about, it's all they'll ever be about.

They are shitting their expensive drawers at the thought of honorable judges at every level. Nothing makes a democrat more nervous than the thought of judges who can't be bought.

They're sweatin like sinners in church.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

DUMBSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *DUMB*
INSANE
I listened to this stuff--OMG -
WASTE of tax $$$$$
Senator - S    ----------Kav - BK  
S-- '' do you remember  [  hahahahah ] NOT remembering a night you got drunk and remembered nothing''........????!!!!!!!!!!
BK --''it was a fun night, friendship, etc ...you're wrong, no''

S-- ''it was [ hahahahha] quoted by ???  that you were aggressive''
BK-- ''no, I if what you mean as aggressive, no ''...?????!!!

S--''we should delay the vote till further investigation''
other S--''we've delayed already, he's been nominated almost 3 months ago''

S-- '''I want to ask.....etc''' ...goes on and on and on 
BK tries to answer, S interrupts, then Bk interrupts 
on and on ---same same dumbshit 
etc 

*DUMBSHIT*


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Dems Character assassination circus ended today..................Bunch of unethical hags............
> 
> Now it is way past time to SHOVE THE DANG VOTE DOWN YOUR THROATS.
> 
> TOMMORROW.................see if your BS worked.



Favorite scene in ST: First Contact.


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

And everyone that commented are whackos.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

McRocket said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Progtards, You know that little voice you hear right now?
> ...


All of this is opinion there are no facts in either side.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> DUMBSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *DUMB*
> INSANE
> I listened to this stuff--OMG -
> WASTE of tax $$$$$
> ...


Are you okay?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Dumb


----------



## froggy (Sep 27, 2018)

democrats ask Brett Kavanaugh why he does not want the fbi to get involved. That's a dead giveaway that this farce is political wanting to hold up the vote


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > DUMBSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *DUMB*
> ...


that is some dumbshit
worthless
waste of $$$$$$$$
it was stupid


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*Bravo! Kavanaugh stood up to Leahy’s bullying*

Leahy asked Kavanaugh about his yearbook and the "drinking" and "sexual exploits" it mentions. As Kavanaugh started to respond, Leahy tried to cut him off. Kavanaugh retorted, "I'm going to talk about my high school record if you're going to sit here and mock me." After Kavanaugh talked about how he "busted his butt" on academics and played sports in high school, Leahy said: "We got a filibuster but not a single answer."

*Patrick Leahy’s Net Worth is $14 Million. He has been a senator for over 40 years, but a despicable cretin for much longer.*

Testy exchange between Sen. Leahy, Brett Kavanaugh

Patrick Joseph Leahy Net Worth & Bio/Wiki 2018: Facts Which You Must To Know!


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 27, 2018)

We are find and will be. Trump snowflakes and the working class and needy should be concerned they will be the losers.  Read below.  Kavanaugh voted to repeal the ACA.

"The last thing Christina remembered was letting two men buy her a drink at a Fort Lauderdale bar. Then she woke up hours later on a roadside, with injuries to her genitals suggesting that she was raped. Though she had no memory of how she left the bar or wound up cut and bruised on the side of a road, it was soon obvious that she'd been drugged.' Months later, Christina learned that her rape was a preexisting condition.

After she woke up with signs of a sexual assault, Christina's doctor prescribed her a month's worth of anti-AIDS medication as a precaution in case her assailants were HIV positive. Several months after she took these drugs, when she lost her health insurance and needed to find a new plan, she discovered that no insurance company would cover her. Though Christina never developed an HIV infection, insurers saw that she'd once taken anti-AIDS drugs-and that marked her as someone who might have an expensive medical condition the insurance companies did not want to pay for.

Christina's experience was not particularly unusual. Before the Affordable Care Act banned the practice, numerous insurers denied care to women infected with a sexually transmitted disease by their [p255]  rapist or to rape survivors with post-traumatic stress disorder.' Eight states permitted insurers to deny coverage to a woman because she'd experienced domestic violence."

And these coverage denials were hardly limited to victims of violence. Before Obamacare, insurance companies refused to cover Americans for conditions as severe as cancer or as routine as hay fever. Women who became pregnant could immediately lose their ability to obtain insurance, as could college athletes in excellent physical condition who experienced an injury." Moreover, for the millions of Americans unable to obtain insurance prior to the Affordable Care Act, every trip to the doctor was a flirtation with bankruptcy. According to a 2007 study, nearly two-thirds of all bankruptcies in the United States had a "medical cause."

Worse, in the world before Obamacare, many Americans simply watched their bodies fall into ruin because they were unable to afford care. George, a teenaged diabetic in Buffalo, had a factory job that offered him no insurance and too little money to pay for the insulin, syringes, and testing materials he needed to manage his condition. Unable to control his blood sugar levels, he went blind at age twenty. One year later he died of multiple organ failure."

George's sister Tina worked a waitressing job that also left her uninsured. At twenty-four she had a baby, only to watch that child die five months later due to complications from gestational diabetes. A year later, Tina had a fatal heart attack.

If George and Tina had been insured, their fates almost certainly would have been different. "I had to face their mother at the funerals knowing if they had gotten good care for diabetes, we could have prevented all their end organ disease," their doctor later explained to a reporter. "George would not have gone blind. The baby would have lived. Neither would have had heart or kidney problems."

In Kansas City, a well-regarded gynecologist and Vietnam veteran named Joseph started experiencing involuntary twitches. Eventually, they became so bad that he lost his medical practice-and with it his house, his car, and his health insurance. For eleven years, he was unable to afford the $200 blood test that would have diagnosed his [p 257] condition as Huntington's disease, He frequency skipped meals in order to pay for medication. Joseph's story ended less tragically than George's or Tina's-he eventually found a clinic willing to diagnose his condition and provide him with care-but he watched his life slip into ruin for more than a decade before that happened."

In rural Idaho, a twenty-eight-year-old mother developed a rare bacterial infection in her heart. Because her convenience store job did not provide her with insurance, she delayed care long enough that a mass formed in her heart, entered an artery, and traveled to her brain, killing her. In a particularly cruel twist, the convenience store promoted her to assistant manager shortly before her death-a promotion that came with health insurance. She left behind two small children."

Beth lost her health insurance after her husband crushed his right leg in a motorcycle accident, causing him to lose his job. A diabetic with a heart condition, Beth stopped seeing her specialist, stopped taking one of her insulin drugs, and started rationing her heart medication in order to save money to pay for her husband's care. Before she found care at a free clinic, Beth's health deteriorated to the point that she was unable to get out of bed."

In Jamestown, New York, a small town a little more than an hour south of Buffalo, an unemployed carpenter arrived at the hospital with bloody urine and sky-high blood sugar due to his untreated diabetes. When the hospital diagnosed him with cancer, he refused surgery because he had no way to pay for it-though he changed his mind six months later after the cancer grew worse.

In the final months of his life, he lost his ability to work after he accidentally cut off his own thumb. He faced regular calls from a collection agency seeking payment for the cancer surgery. His toes had to be amputated due to his unchecked diabetes. His vision grew worse and one of his kidneys failed. After he developed cancer in his bladder, he lost that organ as well. Though he eventually qualified for Medicaid, that was after his family discovered him lying on the floor from a stroke brought on by his diabetes. He died in a nursing home, sharing a room with four other men." [p258]

A sixty-four-year-old Idaho woman developed a prolapsed uterus, a weakening in the pelvic muscles that held her womb in place. Although her uterus was literally hanging outside her vagina, the woman delayed surgery for a year so that this expensive procedure would be covered by Medicare. A young boy developed a tooth infection that spread to his heart, eventually causing permanent damage, because his mother did not make enough money as a janitor to pay for his care."

A Chicago electrician blinded by his diabetes had no way to pay for his medications, so he was forced to go back to work despite the fact that he could not see the electric wires he worked with-he'd feel his way along them to figure out what he was doing."

Doctors often based treatment decisions for their uninsured patients on which drug company had recently provided them with free samples of their product. "You change medication every time a patient comes in and switch them to whatever free samples you happen to have that day," according to a physician in an inner-city health clinic. Another doctor relied on free samples to treat a schizophrenic woman with thoughts of suicide. The woman's husband was on ten different medications, and would beg for samples of each one."

*[see Above] This is what health care looked like in the United States of America-the richest nation the world has ever known-before President Barack Obama signed the Affordable Care Act. *Hard-working Americans died because their jobs did not provide them with health benefits. Mothers prayed helplessly over sick children who were unable to receive the most basic care. Senior citizens counted the days until they qualified for Medicare and could finally receive treatment for long-neglected conditions. Rape survivors were treated like pariahs by the insurance industry.

*According to one study published by six Harvard physicians, nearly 45,000 American adults died in 2005 because they lacked health insurance. That's more than one death every twelve minutes.'?*

And yet, just seven minutes after Obama signed the Affordable Care Act into law in March of 2010, a group of thirteen state attorneys general filed a lawsuit asking the courts to return America to the days when patients had to beg their doctors for free samples of lifesaving drugs."

Page numbers are included in text above.

*'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted'*  Ian Millhiser

*Kavanaugh would further hurt the working class and women should he be confirmed. And if you are whining about the so called 'tax' that too is demonstrated to within the laws put forth in the constitution, check the book if you doubt, maybe you'll learn something. 

"THE LEGAL CASE against Obamacare was more than simply an indictment of the Supreme Court. It offered a direct window into how easily partisans can be convinced that something is unconstitutional simply because they want it to be. "*


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Not sure how the vote will go, either way won't be a surprise.

I believe some sort of assault happened to Ford, I think however she could be very confused about the severity of the "assault", and who the participants were.


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Bravo! Kavanaugh stood up to Leahy’s bullying*
> 
> Leahy asked Kavanaugh about his yearbook and the "drinking" and "sexual exploits" it mentions. As Kavanaugh started to respond, Leahy tried to cut him off. Kavanaugh retorted, "I'm going to talk about my high school record if you're going to sit here and mock me." After Kavanaugh talked about how he "busted his butt" on academics and played sports in high school, Leahy said: "We got a filibuster but not a single answer."
> 
> ...



Is that the dumbass who even brought a blow up of Kavanaugh's yearbook photo


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> DUMBSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *DUMB*
> INSANE
> I listened to this stuff--OMG -
> WASTE of tax $$$$$
> ...



All this because she argued with her husband about remodeling house and installing a second door.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Well the clown show has ended. 

Take the vote we've wasted enough time


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


... 

guess not.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > I'm voting Republican on Tuesday, November 6th, 2018. This smear campaign against Judge Brett Kavanaugh has galvanized me to vote.
> ...


Women grazing?

Are you insinuating women are cows led out to pasture?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Thank goodness they took a break; Kav was giving  me a fucking  aneurysm


Too bad it didn’t come to fruition.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Bk would just say no to anything the S said
he denied everything!!!!!!
WTF??? 
no shit!!   no shit.....what do you think he'd do???!!
hahahahah
waste of time/$$$$


----------



## Nate (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Well the clown show has ended.
> 
> Take the vote we've wasted enough time



But, but, but what about the toooootally believable sleazebag lawyer's accuser!?! I mean he hasn't gotten enough camera time yet to justify the check CNN wrote out to him!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Could you imagine if a woman acted the way Kavanaugh did with the screaming and yelling and ranting and Eye rolling?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Corey booker Spartacus should have recused himself


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Jesus you’re stupid.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

do you think BK would stand up and say
'I raped them all'''??????!!!!!
of course he was going to deny/etc to what the Dems asked
no shit


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

candycorn said:


> A dark day for the nation.
> 
> That being said, I think Kav may have slit his own throat with any Republican who was on the fence about voting for him when it get referred to the floor;   He is now on the record in sworn congressional testimony as a partisan.  Can vote for the man who cannot, by his own words, be impartial?  Eventually a case will come before the Supreme Court with heavy political overtones.  He is on record as being partisan as he lashed out against the Democrats (rightly so in my book) but not the GOP who orchestrated the circus we saw today.  The bottom line is that none of this would happen without Grassley’s approval.
> 
> ...



Feinstein created this, not Grassely.  Democrats had a month's head start and delivered nothing today.  Why?  Because they had zero, zip, nada.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 27, 2018)

Scamp said:


> Serious question...How are they going to launder the money they pay her for her fake testimony?


Gofundme.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?


Lots of posturing. Two significant things. Kav and the repubs are terrified of an FBI investigation. The cons expect people to believe they found Fords testimony credible except where she ID'd Kav as the would be rapist.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Could you imagine if a woman acted the way Kavanaugh did with the screaming and yelling and ranting and Eye rolling?


Do you really think you made a point?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone see the hysterical screeching liberal women chasing Graham in the hallways ?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Fucking Kavanaugh will not answer a yes or no question.  Do you really want a judge that won't answer a fucking simple question?



They are simple traps,that was the only play Democrats had and they lost.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You've lost your everlovin' mind.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 27, 2018)

They answered that had you had your head on during the hearing.

You liberals will soon rue the day you slimed Brett Kavanaugh

Weird thing is Kavanaugh will hurt the working class and the Trump supporter.  See his wikipedia entry,  one mean judge.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...




We are going to STOMP your ASS in November...……...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Could you imagine if a woman acted the way Kavanaugh did with the screaming and yelling and ranting and Eye rolling?
> ...


Of course he made a point.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> We are find and will be. Trump snowflakes and the working class and needy should be concerned they will be the losers.  Read below.  Kavanaugh voted to repeal the ACA.
> 
> "The last thing Christina remembered was letting two men buy her a drink at a Fort Lauderdale bar. Then she woke up hours later on a roadside, with injuries to her genitals suggesting that she was raped. Though she had no memory of how she left the bar or wound up cut and bruised on the side of a road, it was soon obvious that she'd been drugged.' Months later, Christina learned that her rape was a preexisting condition.
> 
> ...



tl;dr

Pound sand, snob.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?
> ...


No body is terrified. Ford came off as anything but credible.  Keep spinning. You’re good at it.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

That's a lot of laughing about rape.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> And everyone that commented are whackos.



word

/thread


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question...How are they going to launder the money they pay her for her fake testimony?
> ...


Go to gofundme.com and see how much has already been raised.  Last night it was over $165k by HER OWN account.  Another one in started 'for her security' has raised over $200k.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



She had her reason, the person didn't want to come forward and it was leaked to the press.  I'd hate to see him drunk as he displayed a temper and erratic behavior.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Not really. Maybe to the I hate Kavanaugh crowd. But not to intelligent people. We know that leaves you out.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

The fact anyone believes 15 year olds formed a drug rape ring reveals how fcking stupid they are lol


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> Sliming gore, kerry and clinton got you bush and trump. Bon appetit, scumbags.




Your boys slimed their selves………..


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> They answered that had you had your head on during the hearing.
> 
> You liberals will soon rue the day you slimed Brett Kavanaugh
> 
> Weird thing is Kavanaugh will hurt the working class and the Trump supporter.  See his wikipedia entry,  one mean judge.


And he's no friend of the 4th Amendment....But you insane chimps had to go for the sex pervert card and you got your asses handed to you.

I'd say you should be embarrassed, if that emotion were anywhere to be found in  modern asswipe progressive snobs like you.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

The Democrats were outplayed at every turn.  Hiring a seasoned rape trial attorney was brilliant by Republicans.  The burden was on Democrats to prove Kavanaugh a rapist, that didn't happen.  If anything, Ford may need a lawyer for quite some time.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Your own repubs said she was credible.  Except the part when she said Kav tried to rape her. If I were a woman I would be insulted.

Kav was asked a direct yes or no question about having the FBI investigate as he stated in his opening statement. He couldnt answer it. Kinda of telling aint it?


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


...if you don't see the insanity, stupidity, dumbshit in those hearings YOU have lost your mind


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 27, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> 
> So it was pure hypocrisy for Democratic members of the committee to ask Kavanaugh if he would now call for an FBI investigation. Where was their desire for an FBI investigation 60 days ago, or when they had their private interviews with him, or during the hearings? Sheer hypocrisy.



Simply because Dr. Christine Blasey Ford asked to remain anonymous.  Then, through no fault of her own, her name was leaked.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The fact anyone believes 15 year olds formed a drug rape ring reveals how fcking stupid they are lol



I believe Ford.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> The Democrats were outplayed at every turn.  Hiring a seasoned rape trial attorney was brilliant by Republicans.  The burden was on Democrats to prove Kavanaugh a rapist, that didn't happen.  If anything, Ford may need a lawyer for quite some time.


You mean the seasoned rape attorney they completely abandoned out of desperation?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

teddyearp said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...



She might need it Kavanaugh should sue the shit out of her


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


did the Dem Senators really think BK would admit to their accusations ??


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...


Yeah thats the same thing Drumpf, Moore, and all other repubs say they are going to do but never do.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My repubs? She’s a lying hack.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 27, 2018)

Her personal gofundme is up over $400k now.  Wonder how much she's going to earn from this.  You know the other stuff; books, appearances.  What's Brett going to gain?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

This boils down to...who has proof?  Well, Ford does not have proof and even fewer facts.  She cannot even get her best friend to corroberate that she was there as Ford testified.  Or the other people supposedly in the room.

She cannot tell what house the party was in, where it was located or the date.

Kavanaugh had a calendar/diary showing how little he was in the city.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

Senator:--''were you a jackass/rapist/drunk/idiot'' etc??
BK  --''yes, Senator
what do you think was going to happen??!!!!
of course BK would deny everything


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

teddyearp said:


> Her personal gofundme is up over $400k now.  Wonder how much she's going to earn from this.  You know the other stuff, books appearances.  What's Brett going to gain?


Kav is going to be confirmed or heads will roll.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > dcbl said:
> ...


Well, every witness Dr Ford has named has sworn that they recall no such party, including Dr Ford's lifelong friend 

But outside of that, there are no facts


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

teddyearp said:


> Her personal gofundme is up over $400k now.  Wonder how much she's going to earn from this.  You know the other stuff, books appearances.  What's Brett going to gain?




Maybe she can give the surplus to McCabe's GoFund me defense fund as her lawyers are Pro Bono.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Ford brought nothing new.
> 
> Kavanaugh brought documentation.
> 
> ...



Apparently her hearing prep was lacking in several areas.  It takes a long time to prep when you lied to begin with.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



The only way they would get him to admit anything is if they openly flogged him on the floor of the Dirksen building.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

TemplarKormac said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


you don't see the waste of time that was??how stupid it was?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Nate said:


> Favorite part was Feinstein's excuse that she held onto Dr. Ford's letter because she asked it to remain confidential and the Reps smacking that down with how the committee would have done a confidential investigation



Not mention, someone...paid for the lie detector test in that time frame....


----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

Senator Kamla Harris mentioned in a form of a question to Brett Kavanaugh about an FBI Investigation. Mentioning that "it is necessary for the FBI to do a background check on any and all Federal employees". And even asked if _he _was willing to subdue himself to an FBI investigation


midcan5 said:


> They answered that had you had your head on during the hearing.
> 
> You liberals will soon rue the day you slimed Brett Kavanaugh
> 
> Weird thing is Kavanaugh will hurt the working class and the Trump supporter.  See his wikipedia entry,  one mean judge.



Hurt the working class? 

How so?

The working class has not been hurt by any Judges that follows the U.S. Constitution. So, not even sure how you come up with. 

(Oh wait...it's a joke...right? Lol)


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> > Favorite part was Feinstein's excuse that she held onto Dr. Ford's letter because she asked it to remain confidential and the Reps smacking that down with how the committee would have done a confidential investigation
> ...


Most likely the Dems.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

I laughed out loud when she said the reasons they went to therapy was because she wanted two doors and hubby only wanted one.

What a mental case.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 27, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> We are find and will be. Trump snowflakes and the working class and needy should be concerned they will be the losers.  Read below.  Kavanaugh voted to repeal the ACA.
> 
> "The last thing Christina remembered was letting two men buy her a drink at a Fort Lauderdale bar. Then she woke up hours later on a roadside, with injuries to her genitals suggesting that she was raped. Though she had no memory of how she left the bar or wound up cut and bruised on the side of a road, it was soon obvious that she'd been drugged.' Months later, Christina learned that her rape was a preexisting condition.
> 
> ...



tl:dr


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

skye said:


> @realDonaldTrump
> Judge Kavanaugh showed America exactly why I nominated him. His testimony was powerful, honest, and riveting. Democrats’ search and destroy strategy is disgraceful and this process has been a total sham and effort to delay, obstruct, and resist. The Senate must vote!
> 
> 3:46 PM - 27 Sep 2018


Another embarrassing display by the global laughingstock....


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

Kav fired up the Drumpfsexuals when he said it was a Clinton revenge conspiracy.


----------



## froggy (Sep 27, 2018)

She never even look sincere in her testimony


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...




It's not a threat...

Get out on Twitter....

You libtards are dead meat....

Americans see you libtards for the scum bags you are....


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why would they do that?

They testified to his character, and considering the lack of actual evidence in this situation, that matters.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Go. to. the. fucking. police.

And you wonder why nothing gets done about this shit?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?



To be fair, the cameras were not on Feinstein that much....


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats were outplayed at every turn.  Hiring a seasoned rape trial attorney was brilliant by Republicans.  The burden was on Democrats to prove Kavanaugh a rapist, that didn't happen.  If anything, Ford may need a lawyer for quite some time.
> ...


Abandoned? Were you watching an old episode of McHalls navy?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

harmonica said:


> you don't see the waste of time that was??how stupid it was?



Oh come on, the Democrats weighed the lack of evidence, formulated a strategy, made sure everyone had enough time to prepare a script, and bet nothing on throwing Dr. Ford to the wolves. They couldn't stop Kavanaugh's conformation without the circus, and don't stand to lose anything if nothing comes of the mess they made.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Snuffling, but no actual tears.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Frankenstein continually saying she or her staff did not leak the letter to the media. But, it leaked, PERIOD !


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Yes abandoned. Did she even speak when it was Kavs turn?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…



I suspect a bigger backlash against Republicans if they try to steamroll an approval without bearing all the evidence


----------



## harmonica (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > you don't see the waste of time that was??how stupid it was?
> ...


....the politicians are good at making it look like they are doing something constructive--when it is really just the opposite


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats were outplayed at every turn.  Hiring a seasoned rape trial attorney was brilliant by Republicans.  The burden was on Democrats to prove Kavanaugh a rapist, that didn't happen.  If anything, Ford may need a lawyer for quite some time.
> ...



Those questions were a deposition for her trial.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Anyone see the hysterical screeching liberal women chasing Graham in the hallways ?








So one of the Unhinged Leftists Staffers working from THEIR office in the House of Representatives is doing this, this in typical Antifa fashion so that a ton of Psychotic Leftists can go to Republican Senators PERSONAL homes to threaten them. The above can easily be found WHICH Democrat's Office the above is coming from, the Republican's need to take the gloves off already, START arresting already if not then whatever happens will be also Republicans fault for being testosterone devoid, they need to get IN the SEWER with the Leftists and fight fire WITH fire instead of playing by the Rules, the Left don't play by the Rules do they? No, so Republicans Go Nuclear IF not you deserve whatever is coming your way that IF you would have had the courage you COULD have prevented.

Someone on Capitol Hill just doxxed Republican Sens. Mike Lee, Orrin Hatch, and Lindsey Graham


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Keep consoling you’re self. You people are hilarious.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


What trial?  You know good and well Drumpf nor Drumpfsexuals ever follow through on their threats to sue anyone.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...


He's been nominated since July. That's more than enough time for Feinstein to mention this. But it so happened to be last week? After all this time especially when she herself knew it seemed false.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> They answered that had you had your head on during the hearing.
> 
> You liberals will soon rue the day you slimed Brett Kavanaugh
> 
> Weird thing is Kavanaugh will hurt the working class and the Trump supporter.  See his wikipedia entry,  one mean judge.


Yeah cuz wiki is always spot on when it comes to political operatives.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 27, 2018)

Jekyll and Hyde

Crying to belligerent

Choir boy to mean drunkard

Not suitable to be on S.C.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...



Republicans were too cowardly to even ask their own questions

That’s is how much they fear the election in five weeks


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


You cant answer a yes or no question.....much like Kav.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Oh really? First of at all times it's a he said she said thing. Secondly talking to the police you need to not just relive the story and deal with the fact that a lot of times the person would get away. You also have to deal with a sense of both shame and anger. I pleaded with her to go to the police, or to be allowed to take care of it myself. She burst out crying. So tell me "hero", how would you react?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

So... I wonder which Justice will retire or die next?  We may get another two before the end of Trump's first term.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey libs.........


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


July?
That is only two months

Garlands nomination was held up for almost a full year


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



The police's job is to figure that shit out. Maybe the asshole has a history, maybe there were other accusations. 

You. Go. To. The. Fucking. Police. 

Even if not proven in your own case, it's on record and if the asshole tries it again, that becomes a pattern on record and they can prosecute his ass.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You didn’t present a yes or no question. Not that I owe you an answer to anything. Maybe you don’t understand ( given your post, you don’t ) these threads are about opinion. We can always tell when someone loses. They end their post with a silly little girl cartoon.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...




You are mistaken.....

BK will be confirmed and

then we are going to kick your libtard asses in November.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Because Garland wasn't as accomplished like Kavanaugh.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jekyll and Hyde
> 
> Crying to belligerent
> 
> ...


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> So... I wonder which Justice will retire or die next?  We may get another two before the end of Trump's first term.


Hopefully Ginsburg wakes up one morning dead.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Sure lil buddy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Oh fuck you !!
You know perfectly well why they didn't mother fucker !

They knew you bastards would throw out the "old white men ganging up on the little innocent female victim" card  the moment the hearing got going.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jekyll and Hyde
> ...


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...




You bitch about the old White Guys...

What's it going to take to make you libtards happy...


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


At what price to her? She is the victim you know. Usually I don't mind opinions, I'm on this board after all. But do you have ANY inkling of the emotional toll this takes? He get's away, what does that mean for her psychological? From your position behind a computer, talking to a complete stranger it seems perfectly clear. IT IS NOT.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The little girlie cartoon. The sign of a loser.


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yes abandoned. Did she even speak when it was Kavs turn?



Yes she did, asked questions as well of him.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?
> ...


Thankfully!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So... I wonder which Justice will retire or die next?  We may get another two before the end of Trump's first term.
> ...


You piece of shit.


----------



## skews13 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > We are find and will be. Trump snowflakes and the working class and needy should be concerned they will be the losers.  Read below.  Kavanaugh voted to repeal the ACA.
> ...



That's what the new Democratic Speaker of the House will be telling dotard next year.

Hope he can enjoy what's left of his one term with no money to spend on anything.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> At what price to her? She is the victim you know. Usually I don't mind opinions, I'm on this board after all. But do you have ANY inkling of the emotional toll this takes? He get's away, what does that mean for her psychological? From your position behind a computer, talking to a complete stranger it seems perfectly clear. IT IS NOT.



She is only the victim of herself and the Democrats who played her.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Most probably

But at what cost with an election five weeks away ?

If Kavenaugh is forced through with charges pending.....there will be a political price to pay


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

teddyearp said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yes abandoned. Did she even speak when it was Kavs turn?
> ...


Did she speak the same amount of time as she did when she grilled Ford?


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > At what price to her? She is the victim you know. Usually I don't mind opinions, I'm on this board after all. But do you have ANY inkling of the emotional toll this takes? He get's away, what does that mean for her psychological? From your position behind a computer, talking to a complete stranger it seems perfectly clear. IT IS NOT.
> ...


Asshole I was talking about my wife.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > A dark day for the nation.
> ...



Totally agree.  Sen Feinstein is responsible for the bombshell nature of this.  IMHO Sen. Grassley allowed the ensuing ten day circus though.  It wasn’t fair to Kav.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…


Liberals are the scum of the earth. They have zero moral compass.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Thank you. That means absolutely nothing coming from you. It does however show your desperation and inability to be honest and objective. You have nothing.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...



They hid behind a woman because they didn’t want to face the voters


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> That's a lot of laughing about rape.


This isn't about rape, not for them.
.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Guess what? By not reporting it he's gotten away with it 100%. It's the same mentality that causes crime in the hood to explode. Not my problem, it will just go away. 

Sorry, but when shit happens to you, it's happened, the best thing to do is to at least try to let the system nail the guy.

Again, one accusation being on record could lead to others coming forward, and once a pattern is established, with reliable testimony from multiple people, the person can be convicted.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Like, “All Honkies are like animals” piece of shit?


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


There will be no Democrat Speaker of the House. Democratic Party just shot themselves in the foot with their outrageous assault on judge Kavanaugh and his family.


----------



## Tax Man (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > conserveguy877 said:
> ...


Sorry that Garland did not attempt to rape women but that is not a required accomplishment.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2018)

Hopeless I know but can we stop the vicious name calling of people we don’t know, don’t really know their politics, have not met,  will never meet, and will likely not ever meet any one who has met them?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

[


Mac1958 said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of laughing about rape.
> ...


It's about 10 more dollars for their fraud "special interest" groups.


----------



## Siete (Sep 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...



go grab some pussy and stfu


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They could see the sexist card coming.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


You just wished somebody dead and you think Asclepias is not honest or objective? I think calling somebody a piece of shit over that is both honest and objective,if a little bit understated.


----------



## Tax Man (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


For you ignorant reptards to get an education!


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Milkweed is a moron of epic proportions. His thoughts are juvenile at best. He is on the ignorant side of every issue. Other than that I’m sure he’s a nice neighbor.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



My points all along.  If you don’t stand up then, you can’t stand up now with credibility


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

skye said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Really?  What made you conclude so?

I found him not to be responsive; he had stock answers to most questions, was arrogant and if he were on the bench in a trial court, I would challenge him on every occasion.

He came across as dishonest today; as he was even before the allegation of sexual misbehavior ever occurred.

See:  "The basis for a CCP §170.6 *challenge* affidavit to be filed with the *Court* is that the party or attorney believes that (1) the challenged *judge* is prejudiced against such party or attorney or his or her interest, and (2) that the party or attorney cannot have a fair and impartial *trial* before that *judge*."


----------



## conserveguy877 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Gaslight much?


----------



## teddyearp (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That wasn't part of your original yes or no question.


----------



## skews13 (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...









What would have made them say that?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


>



Suitable for the Supreme Court, maybe not, but I can guarantee you she won't be invited to a Georgetown Prep party at the Country Club.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Siete said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


If you here I would when I latched onto your face.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

teddyearp said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...


But it was apart of my subsequent question.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...



Yeah we don't do things like that in a free country. 

In free countries, the accused gets to face and question his accuser. The burden of proof is on the ACCUSER.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wait till he pretends a word or sentence doesn’t exist.
There are times I’m convinced he’s not only a racist but experiencing hallucinations of omission.


----------



## froggy (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Frankenstein continually saying she or her staff did not leak the letter to the media. But, it leaked, PERIOD !


They said that the accuser Ford( who wanted it kept hid) leaked it


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Because they have nothing else to play. This is all about losing in 2016.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She has outlived her usefulness. She is a dithering fool. Her ideology is horrible. She is the true piece of shit. I couldn’t care less what you or milkweed think.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So... I wonder which Justice will retire or die next?  We may get another two before the end of Trump's first term.
> ...



You're disgusting.  Who or what made you into such a terrible animal.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> Senator Kamla Harris mentioned in a form of a question to Brett Kavanaugh about an FBI Investigation. Mentioning that "it is necessary for the FBI to do a background check on any and all Federal employees". And even asked if _he _was willing to subdue himself to an FBI investigation
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> ...


midcan is a commie. He means Kavanaugh is anti-commie.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope, they knew how you mother fuckers and your entire MSM that is in the back pocket of the DNC would twist it.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


He is definitely a racist.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

WASHINGTON – The Senate could confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court as soon as Tuesday if he clears the Judiciary Committee on Friday and Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is ready – meaning he has the votes. 

"I don’t think they’ve met their burden of proof," said Sen. John Cornyn, R-Texas. "I think it’s time to vote.”

“The longer that the nomination remains open we know that more and more of these scurrilous, anonymous and uncorroborated allegations will be made," he said. "Unfortunately, that’s part of the 'search and destroy' process that, frankly, I think is an embarrassment to the Senate."

Brett Kavanaugh: How quickly could he be confirmed to the Supreme Court?

Expect at least three more liberals to come forward before then...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I suspect a bigger backlash against Republicans if they try to steamroll an approval without bearing all the evidence



Evidence?   Sry....but there is no Evidence.  
She was probably thinking of someone else, ya know a bit  (like all you people)


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> WASHINGTON – The Senate could confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court as soon as Tuesday if he clears the Judiciary Committee on Friday and Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is ready – meaning he has the votes.
> 
> "I don’t think they’ve met their burden of proof," said Sen. John Cornyn, R-Texas. "I think it’s time to vote.”
> 
> ...


Wont make a difference. Its done. The only way Kav was not going to be confirmed was if the repubs were honest or Kav broke down and confessed.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Democrats fucked-up with their smear campaign against a good man. You looney liberals really think you got your finger on the pulse of the American peop,e. You fucking kooks are so far detached from reality you might never win an election again.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad the Republicans refused to allow an FBI investigation. It would have been the best way of finding out the truth.
> ...


And even if they did, they wouldn't investigate this shit from 36 years ago.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Self preservation from a judge that is completely insane. I truly don’t care what you think of me. I think she is a disgusting human being. My opinion.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The fact anyone believes 15 year olds formed a drug rape ring reveals how fcking stupid they are lol


It's something leftists do, so they assume all the cool kids do it. 

Kind of like they assume all the cool kids start having sex at 12.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON – The Senate could confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court as soon as Tuesday if he clears the Judiciary Committee on Friday and Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is ready – meaning he has the votes.
> ...


Confessed to what. Ford is a liar.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect a bigger backlash against Republicans if they try to steamroll an approval without bearing all the evidence
> ...


The other women deserve to be heard 

Shut them up and explain why to women voters


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

And tomorrow after the vote.................



Meet the Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Wont make a difference. Its done. The only way Kav was not going to be confirmed was if the repubs were honest or Kav broke down and confessed.





The Democrats set up this whole thing and then failed.  I guess I shoud say they made themselves look foolish, lacked leadership and came off hateful.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


We shall see

Republicans look scared and want this to go away


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

conserveguy877 said:


> That's a lot of laughing about rape.


Actually knowing that they got him to act the way he really is.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON – The Senate could confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court as soon as Tuesday if he clears the Judiciary Committee on Friday and Majority Leader Mitch McConnell is ready – meaning he has the votes.
> ...



Expect the Blue Wave to include a Pink Wave if Kavanaugh is confirmed.  Hundreds of women are running for office in November, for a seat on state legislatures and the Congress.

McConnell&Co may win the battle (and McConnell will assure his wife's job) but the war will be won or lost in November.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 27, 2018)

Question

When did the Washington Post actually get a copy of the letter from Ford to Feinstein? I thought it was right after the hearings ended. 

Right or wrong?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I believe she’s delusional.
But she has such a cute, false, “innocent little girl” voice that she didn’t have for the first 5 minutes until she remembered she practiced it beforehand.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


-Well eventually she destroyed his pending marriage so she got something back. But that's neither here nor there. This serves as another illustration of why sexual assault is so hard to deal with. Here you are talking to somebody you don't know, or care about. Talking from a sense of superiority, because you feel she was wrong to not subject herself to a system that is ill equipped to deal with these kinds of crimes. You feel sufficiently sure in your opinion, to do that. I don't blame you I used to be that arrogant. I can only hope that you never have to find out the hard way how profoundly difficult it is in reality.
-To put this back on track since I'm done talking about this. *Why do you feel that time on these accusation allows you to diminish her credibility in a case like this.*


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


And again with the threats....seems to be a Rightwing thing, these threats.   Yet too much the cowards to follow through.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She needs professional help. She should not be allowed in a classroom.


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

I know Rush is extremely confident in himself but I disagree the Dems will win in November if Kavanaugh doesn’t make it to the bench. Won’t that just infuriate more people who are looking at this charade clearly?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...


"All the evidence?" Doesn't that imply that there is at least some evidence? What would the FBI investigate? Would they take Blasey Ford on random drives through neighborhoods asking "Does this look familiar? What about that house?"


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect a bigger backlash against Republicans if they try to steamroll an approval without bearing all the evidence
> ...


She was scarwed to fly...she scarwed to fwy in an airpwain. She was scarwed of the pwacess...ooooooo....She was so scarwed. Air head fucking California kooky fucking college professor. Totally unbelievable. Discovered this memory in therapy. What a fucking nut! Hope the bitch gets ate by a shark when she is in the water with her beach friends. Oh...she will be too scarwed to swim in the cold water....ooooo she so scarwed.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 27, 2018)

*Someone should have asked Patrick Leahy:: For God’s sake man, do you have no sense of decency?*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bet she isn't scared of that gofundme page and how she will be a millionaire soon.


----------



## Siete (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



theyre pretty tough for old women ...


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



It's hard to deal with because we treat it as something other than a plain crime. It's a crime, treat it as a crime. The system doesn't handle them well because people don't come forward enough when it happens. Its a vicious cycle. 

I haven't been sexually assaulted, but I have been mugged twice, once by 7 guys surrounding me for my walkman, and the 2nd time by 3 guys, two guys acting like they had guns in their hoodies, and believe me I remember every second of it, and I reported both of them.

The first was the worst because it was a gang jump, and I only got away because I got in a lucky punch and ran off the train. 

I've also had a boxcutter to my neck from a crazy classmate, and that's the one I didn't report, and that's the one I regret.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


This seems alot like that "butthurt snowflake" behavior i keep hearing about.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

Missouri_Mike said:


> They never wanted one. They knew it was a done deal and then swinestien came up with this crap as a Hail Mary. It was bullshit from the start.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

Who does that greasy motherfucker Blumenthal represent? What kind of dummies elect him?


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Obvious....says more about you then me though. If your just interested in being in your own personal bubble I can't stop you, neither do I want to. People who are unapologetic assholes drive away the people who are honest republicans.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…



Didn't you say the same thing to Nike?


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


She makes hundreds of thousand from book deals and other avenues. She already coll dyed $165k on go gofundme. This is a windfall for this moon bat lying piece of shit.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...


During a job interview?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

Maybe some independents will agree with me that this is too much, and just vote third party for a while.

This has become too ugly.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…


Two words.  Merrick Garland.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The fact anyone believes 15 year olds formed a drug rape ring reveals how fcking stupid they are lol
> ...



I find it strange that this man knew 65 females in high school , yet he went to an all male school. I also find it strange the GOP found 65 signatures in one night of the 65 women.  Who knows 65 women well enough at one time when they went to an all male high school.  Apparently Fords name was not on that list, wonder what other names were not on that list.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Not my bubble. Nice try at defection. She is horrendous. I won’t apologize for being against her. Why should I? Do you apologize for what you believe?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...


Uh, what evidence?


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 27, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Who’s the person on the left? Is she important?


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Well they took away some stuff. Now imaging somebody taking away your self worth. It's NOT a plain crime.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...


Justice Kavanaugh.

Tomorrow


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



To be honest... some are.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...



As expected, Kavanaugh will be a petty judge who is more concerned with seeking revenge on his enemies than with the law. What else would you expect to be nominated by that orange fool


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


I would be willing to bet that Democrat operatives promised her $5 million to take that beating.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 27, 2018)

BookShaka said:


> I know Rush is extremely confident in himself but I disagree the Dems will win in November if Kavanaugh doesn’t make it to the bench. Won’t that just infuriate more people who are looking at this charade clearly?


If republicans force him through, the rallying cry it will inspire against the rape enabling GOP will be epic


----------



## BookShaka (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah you cherry-picking a bunch of gullible idiots’ reactions LOL more people than not are smarter than these sheep.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You libtards will soon face the voters....

You will not like the result...…...


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?



You're insinuating he's hiding something.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


400k down payment on the gofundme page already.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


Well if I'd believe that somebody I'm ideology opposed deserve to die, I hope I'd apologize for that. The fact that you don't, again says more about you then I ever could.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Even more reason to let the justice system handle it. 

And they didn't get the walkman, they just hit me 10-15 times. few bruises.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Blue wave. Now that’s funny!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > The fact anyone believes 15 year olds formed a drug rape ring reveals how fcking stupid they are lol
> ...


Of course you do. You're mentally ill.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


That’s life.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Siete said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Better than a hand full of dong...……..

Did you have your pussy hat on when you typed that?


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


You would think so.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Her little scared girl girl cry voice was utterly ridiculous, imho.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



 Her hearing was rather slow pitch. Even with a prosecutor in the room to interogate the witness. The GOP didn't start their yelling and grandstanding until after she'd left the room.


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It was Avery bad 6th grade play.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



You find it odd because it is so far out of your realm of existence that you think it can't be possible. All you're doing is illuminating your own ignorance.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Please just answer my question I highlighted.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> 
> So it was pure hypocrisy for Democratic members of the committee to ask Kavanaugh if he would now call for an FBI investigation. Where was their desire for an FBI investigation 60 days ago, or when they had their private interviews with him, or during the hearings? Sheer hypocrisy.



What's your rush? There is no deadline. We went a year without a complete Supreme Court. You weren't in any rush to fill the vacancy then.


----------



## jillian (Sep 27, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> 
> *Cracks me up all this shit.  Indelible in the hippo-campus.  But I can't remember who's house I was at, who brought me to the party, what month is was, what day it was, or how I got home.
> 
> ...



Still clueless about what is going on. 

Dismissed


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I've never applied for a job where they insisted I leave the room so they could talk to a mysterious unnamed person who is accusing me of rape.

Because it doesn't happen.

Well it hasn't happened since the Democrats stopped lynching blacks for imagined slights against hysterical democrat women.

Looks like you want to bring those days back. 

That's why blacks fought so hard to be allowed to have guns, btw. So they could shoot democrats who would show up in the night to drag the men outside and hang them based on the hysterical rantings of some laudanum-addled slut of theirs.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



The dems are going to gain ground in the election. Which is the result I'm hoping for.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Tax Man said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You are a fool.....


----------



## jillian (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> 
> You have no idea of the backlash you are facing…


Has it nutter butter?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 27, 2018)

I believe Dr Ford had something horrible happen to her, but two men have come forward admitting to being the perpetrators, so that would obviously let Kavanaugh off the hook.

But Democrats dont want the Truth, they want a lynching and the milquetoast GOPe is always willing to acomodate the Dims demands, no matter how unreasonable.

From the time that Finestein got the letter, she could have initiated a confidential investigation by the Senate.

But instead she wanted to use Dr Ford as a pawn to ambush Kavanaugh.

The Democratic Party leadership in Congress are amoral scum of the Earth.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Because human memory is fallible. because witnesses die off and/or forget things as well.

Plus you add alcohol to the situation and things become even more muddled. Time doesn't help that.

Over time people have the ability to believe what they want to, and mold their memory to fit it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Yeah you already posted that...the old bitch lied. Pull your head outa your ass


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


They like it there.  LOL


----------



## task0778 (Sep 27, 2018)

The plain truth is that when Feinstein first got that letter from Ford, she could've gone to Grassley and the GOP and asked for a confidential, bipartisan investigation and a closed door hearing by the Committee to thoroughly check it out.   They have their own investigators, and if they wanted to keep it confidential according to Ford's wishes then that would've been the way to go.  But no, they deliberately withheld the letter and the accusation right up to the last minute strictly for political purposes to delay the confirmation hearing until after the election.  They didn't give a damn about justice or about Ford and or Kavanaugh, they only cared about their party and themselves.   An FBI investigation was never needed, especially in a case like this where the accuser cannot provide the date and place of the attack and there are no witnesses who can corroborate the story.  What is the FBI going to add to the whole thing that we don't already now?   Not one fucking thing, except to burn more time on the clock and delay the vote.   That is the ONLY thing the Democrats cared about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


And now you understand why victims don't report. Wait, you were the dumbass who wondered why women don't report. Wow, you managed to be the asshole example that is the answer to your own stupid fucking question....nice work...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Kavanaugh, the virgin rapist – The New Neo*
> ...


Still clueless about what is going on.....
You sure are...
Dismissed


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You are a lying libtard coward....

I didn't threaten anyone...…


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Victims don't report because Democrats don't listen to real victims, and instead encourage liars to falsely accuse people.


----------



## forkup (Sep 27, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Ah so you think someone will just pull out a name out of their ass in a case like this? Furthermore let me ask you this. I've watched these hearings. Not one GOP member said Ford was not credible. So why should Kavanaugh be appointed to the highest court in the country when there is a CREDIBLE accusation of sexual assault. This confirmation process is after all a job interview?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


They pretend to be threatened when they get busted lying.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

Have you ever seen a trial of this significant nature where either the prosecution or defense completely ignored the solid evidence of either side?
Did anyone think of the OJ trial today?
Democrats completely ignored all of the evidence brought by Judge Kavanaugh.
Yet still, for a few hours, they didn't challenge his side of the story, didn't question Bret about his evidence, just kept bringing up that its best that the FBI investigate the case, even if it takes up to 4 - 6 weeks.
Yup,,,no difference between what we saw today and during the OJ case.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The only thing that fraud is a victim of is democrat shenanigans

A full day of hearings and still no proof. Waste of time


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




No butt hurt here dud...

We HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY...…………….


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You're still doing it....quite a feat....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

When racists use rape to justify lynching:

Why Racists Use Rape to Defend Racist Violence


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...




Sure did....

George soros will soon tire of buying tennis shoes...……….


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


DEFEAT of the dems tomorrow..........there fixed your malfunction


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Dude get past I think you're anything but a moron. Too fucking stupid to realize you've been played and duped.

Now cease thinking you're all that and a bag of chips, you're not


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You're not very witty. But whiny? Yes,very whiny.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

dave p said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'll book mark your comment, and get back to you on Wed. November 7th.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...



How "bout" the joe biden rule dumb ass?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

"Trouble began when white men from several nearby towns lynched a black Rosewood resident because of unsupported accusations that a white woman in nearby Sumner had been beaten and possibly raped by a black drifter."

Democrats still playing by the same book...

Rosewood massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> The plain truth is that when Feinstein first got that letter from Ford, she could've gone to Grassley and the GOP and asked for a confidential, bipartisan investigation and a closed door hearing by the Committee to thoroughly check it out.   They have their own investigators, and if they wanted to keep it confidential according to Ford's wishes then that would've been the way to go.  But no, they deliberately withheld the letter and the accusation right up to the last minute strictly for political purposes to delay the confirmation hearing until after the election.  They didn't give a damn about justice or about Ford and or Kavanaugh, they only cared about their party and themselves.   An FBI investigation was never needed, especially in a case like this where the accuser cannot provide the date and place of the attack and there are no witnesses who can corroborate the story.  What is the FBI going to add to the whole thing that we don't already now?   Not one fucking thing, except to burn more time on the clock and delay the vote.   That is the ONLY thing the Democrats cared about.



I keep asking "what is the rush", but I haven't gotten an answer yet. Are you afraid that the will of the people, which will be obvious after the coming election, won't support a anti-abortion supreme court justice?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Are you talking about Cory Booker?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You're about to get reported for off topic and trolling. I'm done with your childish crap

The old hag lied, shit she can't even remember details of something that supposedly traumatized her for life....what a joke


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Sound familiar? Dems are still doing what they do. 

"On January 1, 1923, the Taylors' neighbor reported that she heard a scream while it was still dark, grabbed her revolver and ran next door to find Fannie bruised and beaten, with scuff marks across the white floor. Taylor was screaming that someone needed to get her baby. She said a black man was in her house; he had come through the back door and assaulted her. The neighbor found the baby, but no one else.[20] Taylor's initial report stated her assailant beat her about the face but did not rape her. Rumors circulated—widely believed by whites in Sumner—that she was both raped and robbed.[21][note 1] The charge of rape of a white woman by a black was inflammatory in the South: the day before, the Klan had held a parade and rally of over 100 hooded Klansmen 50 miles (80 km) away in Gainesville under a burning cross and a banner reading, "First and Always Protect Womanhood".[22]"

Rosewood massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## martybegan (Sep 27, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



I'm sure she believes what she believes, I'm just not sure what she believes is reality. 

Her accusation is NOT credible, she has no direct corroboration, and she can't even give an exact date and location so as to allow a proper defense of said accusation. 

It's not just a job interview. If you really believe all this to be true, shouldn't he be Impeached from the DC Circuit, the 2nd highest court in the country?

Don't you think this would basically ruin him professionally if he is denied the nomination based on this?

She doesn't have to be lying in her own mind for her testimony not to be true. Time does that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Needed the salt to rub in your wounds......tomorrow...............poor thing.....

Vote tomorrow..................the circus is about to leave town.......only problem is that the circus leaves the clowns in D.C. like Feinstein.............


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 27, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Again with the FBI investigation bullshit ~sigh~
> 
> I do like that Kavanaugh flat out said he'd take a lie detector/polygraph test if they wanted him to.



That’s because he knows that THEY won’t ask him to. THEY is the GOP leadership on the committee. 

Bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh demonstrated blatant partisanship, a willing to believe irrational conspiracy theories, and a willingness to place his own neuroses and narcissism above the importance of the position of scotus judge. He also demonstrated a poor temperament , thin skin, and a willingness parrot talking points of republican strategists. He is clearly unfit for the position. In breaking news that will shock nobody, these are also all the reasons the Trump cultists love him even more, now.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

i thought for sure that at some point, Spartikus would of presented a leather glove


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...




You can bet your silly libtard ass there is going to be some revenge....


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


You mean the McConnell rule?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She's a type that simpers and pretends to be helpless. 
Her simpering with all those men fawning over her while she smirked was nauseating, and made every poor sexual assault survivor in the world look bad.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> 
> So it was pure hypocrisy for Democratic members of the committee to ask Kavanaugh if he would now call for an FBI investigation. Where was their desire for an FBI investigation 60 days ago, or when they had their private interviews with him, or during the hearings? Sheer hypocrisy.


They didn't want an investigation...they wanted to delay the voting.  That's why Feinstein held the letter for 60 days and THEN wanted an FBI investigation. Delay Delay Delay.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You are delusional.............and the evidence isn't there...........tomorrow the court changes.......poor thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

There is nothing similar between them


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I wouldn't bet your libtard ass on it....

We are going to stomp you in November....

Americans see you for the scum you are....


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

I wish I could have started a thread about this but I have to obey the rules.  So here goes.


Here's a 15 second video of a sleazy Democrat giving a secret envelope to Ford's lawyer at the end of her hearing. Betcha it'll never be disclosed what's in the envelope.

NOTE: RIGHT IN THE SENATE HEARING ROOM OF ALL PLACES.

Couldn't even wait to pass it on in the gender neutral restroom.





Ford’s Attorney Caught On Camera Being Handed Secret Envelope By Dirty Dem Congresswoman -


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...




The nutter butter is between your ears.....


----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > The plain truth is that when Feinstein first got that letter from Ford, she could've gone to Grassley and the GOP and asked for a confidential, bipartisan investigation and a closed door hearing by the Committee to thoroughly check it out.   They have their own investigators, and if they wanted to keep it confidential according to Ford's wishes then that would've been the way to go.  But no, they deliberately withheld the letter and the accusation right up to the last minute strictly for political purposes to delay the confirmation hearing until after the election.  They didn't give a damn about justice or about Ford and or Kavanaugh, they only cared about their party and themselves.   An FBI investigation was never needed, especially in a case like this where the accuser cannot provide the date and place of the attack and there are no witnesses who can corroborate the story.  What is the FBI going to add to the whole thing that we don't already now?   Not one fucking thing, except to burn more time on the clock and delay the vote.   That is the ONLY thing the Democrats cared about.
> ...



I believe that anyone with a conscious and right frame of mind will support an anti-abortion Supreme Court Justice. Think of it this way; if you want more Democrats in the future, you better be for anti-abortion. Because, if any Democrat women out there want any "Democratic babies" in the future to support this fallacy  party; they may want to postpone those abortions. Or this country will be filled with only Republicans. (Which is all fine by me.). Lol


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Yeah, but you're reacting emotionally. I'm citing the polling which shows clear evidence of democratic gains.

You enjoy your emotions and ellipses. I'll stick with what the evidence strongly suggests.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You have nothing to fear! Nobody respects you. Especially on this topic.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> I wish I could have started a thread about this but I have to obey the rules.  So here goes.
> 
> 
> Here's a 15 second video of a sleazy Democrat giving a secret envelope to Ford's lawyer at the end of her hearing. Betcha it'll never be disclosed what's in the envelope.



Betcha you'll still make up stories and allude to conspiracies you can't possibly back up.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 27, 2018)

What evidence ?  “Here’s my nerd Calender that says I didn’t rape anyone thy weekend “


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

Jackson said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...



Did they delay it for a year, like the republicans did when they stole Garland's seat on the Supreme Court?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Is this the US or Iran? The burden of proof is on the accuser. Regardless of party.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


BULLSHIT liar. Everything I said happened as I said.  Just like they have done with Kavanaugh.

None of this today was PERSONALLY about KAVANAUGH.

It does not matter who Trump nominated - whoever it would have been would have been here today.

The day after Trump won the Presidency the Democrats declared they were 100% committed to obstruction, to do ANYTHING necessary to stop Trump...and they have been true to their word through their continued conspiratorial treadonous witch hunt and now the 'Herman Cain'ing of Kavanaugh. 

If not Kavanaugh it would have been ... WILL BE .... whoever was / will be next.

Today, also, I felt more respect and pride for Lindsey Graham.  This was by far his most shining moment as a politician.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Wasn't he?  Several times?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could have started a thread about this but I have to obey the rules.  So here goes.
> ...


Afraid to watch a 15 second criminal act by a congress critter?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Why all the ad hominems?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh, I understand. I need a few more attempted rapes under my belt, before you Trump cultists will respect me.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Such a absurd remark, but certainly representative of right wing logic.


----------



## task0778 (Sep 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > The plain truth is that when Feinstein first got that letter from Ford, she could've gone to Grassley and the GOP and asked for a confidential, bipartisan investigation and a closed door hearing by the Committee to thoroughly check it out.   They have their own investigators, and if they wanted to keep it confidential according to Ford's wishes then that would've been the way to go.  But no, they deliberately withheld the letter and the accusation right up to the last minute strictly for political purposes to delay the confirmation hearing until after the election.  They didn't give a damn about justice or about Ford and or Kavanaugh, they only cared about their party and themselves.   An FBI investigation was never needed, especially in a case like this where the accuser cannot provide the date and place of the attack and there are no witnesses who can corroborate the story.  What is the FBI going to add to the whole thing that we don't already now?   Not one fucking thing, except to burn more time on the clock and delay the vote.   That is the ONLY thing the Democrats cared about.
> ...



First of all, the will of the people has already been made obvious, that's why Trump won and Clinton lost.   Second, the rush is to appoint a 9th SCOTUS justice because Anthony Kennedy retired, and you want a odd-numbered court to break a tie if necessary.   Perhaps you don't know that the SCOTUS begins hearing cases on Oct 1, so if the new justice isn't on the court by then it means he can't vote on the case.

So tell me, why did Feinstein keep the accusation a secret until the last minute?   I think we both know that the ONLY reason was to delay the confirmation process and the vote until after the November election, so if they win back the Senate it's likely Kavanaugh would not be confirmed and Trump probably wouldn't get to put another person on the court with a Dem controlled Senate.   In so doing however, Feinstein knew damn well how this was going to play out;  she's no rookie, she knew that both Ford and Kavanaugh and their families would subjected to the worst kind of scrutiny and threats.   But she didn't care.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You'll figure it out.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




You expose your ignorance....

little joe dick head biden came up with it....

I would like to thank him and harry lying reid…

KARMA BABY...………….


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



So you don’t know? I have to figure it out for you?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kavanaugh demonstrated blatant partisanship, a willing to believe irrational conspiracy theories, and a willingness to place his own neuroses and narcissism above the importance of the position of scotus judge. He also demonstrated a poor temperament , thin skin, and a willingness parrot talking points of republican strategists. He is clearly unfit for the position. In breaking news that will shock nobody, these are also all the reasons the Trump cultists love him even more, now.








What a telling picture.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Laughing....and like clockwork, the batshit conspiracies begin. Backed by absolutely nothing, of course.

What 'criminal act'? Passing someone an envelope?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No, you have to figure it out for you. What a bizarre question....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What evidence ?  “Here’s my nerd Calender that says I didn’t rape anyone thy weekend “


I always marked rape with a big R


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh demonstrated blatant partisanship, a willing to believe irrational conspiracy theories, and a willingness to place his own neuroses and narcissism above the importance of the position of scotus judge. He also demonstrated a poor temperament , thin skin, and a willingness parrot talking points of republican strategists. He is clearly unfit for the position. In breaking news that will shock nobody, these are also all the reasons the Trump cultists love him even more, now.
> ...



Yeah, republicans are somehow convinced that this has endeared them to women voters.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Dem's don't give a rats ass about an FBI investigation its a delay they seek. I don't think there was a single Dem who didn't ask for a delay today.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



I've been playing catch up the last hour or so and I was astonished to find that not one allegation was supported in any way.  The only one who really delved into the facts was Kavanaugh and he provided proof of his innocence..  Ford gave no witnesses and no corroborating evidence...  

And Lindsey Graham was one of the few to call out the democrat bullshit and improper actions of the democrats...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Yeah, republicans are somehow convinced that this has endeared them to women voters.


Of course, because Trump said so. And he would never just make shit up.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I don't care for Graham but he made points with me today


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> Democrats completely ignored all of the evidence brought by Judge Kavanaugh.




Every Democrat on that committee had already found Kavanaugh guilty BEFORE he even testified.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Dem's don't give a rats ass about an FBI investigation its a delay they seek. I don't think there was a single Dem who didn't ask for a delay today.



There wasn't a single Dem who didn't ask for a delay today; because they weren't going to make themselves having a "Farticus" moment like Cory Booker (D) did a couple weeks ago. Why sink to his level? Lol


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



He with Kavanaugh made men look rather emotional today.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


And 20 November’s from then... Kavanaugh will still be on the Bench...


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Perhaps. Perhaps not. We'll see.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Are you insane?

The polls didn't give PRESIDENT DONALD J. TRUMP a chance...

Who's your president now?

hillary and you libtards had your polling shoved up your ass...

Bend over ban-deck-O because here it comes again.....

This will hurt you more than that...…...


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Meanwhile thousands of Americans RAPED and KILLED by illegals and the Democratic party is completely silent. When an illegal broke into a house and RAPED a 6 year old American girl in her own bed were these Democrat senators outraged??? Hell no, they continued to defend and give sanctuary to illegals.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats completely ignored all of the evidence brought by Judge Kavanaugh.
> ...


and what the hell was "Dick Turbin" doing there? hes not even of this earth


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



He made you quacks look as truly pathetic as you are.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Meanwhile thousands of Americans RAPED and KILLED by illegals and the Democratic party is completely silent. When an illegal broke into a house and RAPED a 6 year old American girl in her own bed were these Democrat senators outraged??? Hell no, they continued to defend and give sanctuary to illegals.


and now, every male who drinks beer time to time is also a rapist?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


So we shall...


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Public media leans toward an ass stomping of the Dems at today’s hearings...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone see former Yale and NBA great, Chris Dudley? He and Kav are boys I guess. That’s awesome.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Trump isn't in any of the polls I'm citing. Two other men are running. 

With the republican candidate behind in the latest poll by 9 points. 

Its going to be adorable to watch your predictions of victory turn into yet another batshit conspiracy to excuse defeat. I've already bookmarked this thread.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > LeeOnLido said:
> ...



That idiot was trying to GOTCHA Kavanaugh, its a common Dem dirty trick.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Yer right of course. My bad. It was a heartfelt Thank You note. Dumbass.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Your a fucking tool..  I fear for my son who can now be accused and jailed for a mere accusation not supported by any facts...  Your hurting both men and women with your lies as now any woman can accuse you and you most certainly are a violent rapist as I heard it from a reliable source..


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Illegals RAPE and KILL thousands of Americans, why haven't Dem's demanded FBI investigations?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



By yelling, sobbing and getting emotional during his statements before the Judical Committee?


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



With 3 million less votes, the Trump presidency is not the reflection of the will of the people.It is a reflection of the will of the electoral college.  We went a year with only 8 justices on the SC because the republicans refused to allow a vote on Garland. The right stole that SC seat. The coming election will supersede any previous elections, and will indicate the country's desire NOW. I suspect it will be the same as the country's desire in 2016, but without the possibility of the EC ignoring the votes of the majority of voters.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



And shocker.....our little conspiracy theorist is stumped by the first question of his little conspiracy.

_What criminal act? 
_
It doesn't take much to make you abandon your own arguments, does it?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile thousands of Americans RAPED and KILLED by illegals and the Democratic party is completely silent. When an illegal broke into a house and RAPED a 6 year old American girl in her own bed were these Democrat senators outraged??? Hell no, they continued to defend and give sanctuary to illegals.
> ...



If you are not a Democrat you are a rapist by default. And a sexist, misogynist, bigot, homophobe, and you hate clean air and water, and you are in collusion with the 'rich' and corporations AND Russia....something.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> When someone acts the way Kavanaugh did with his screaming and ranting and rolling his eyes and belligerent attitude there’s only one possible question. What does he have to hide?



That actually demonstrates that Kavanaugh has no business whatsoever being a judge in ANY court, let alone being a SCOTUS justice


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Is this the US or Iran? The burden of proof is on the accuser. Regardless of party.


This is not a court of law....how many times does it need to be said?  It's a job interview.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



He made his point well...he's a superstar today and evidently you have you even more butt hurt, if that's possible.

It's funny you whine about emotional....while sporting your avatar...did Graham hurt your widdle feewings?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> 
> So it was pure hypocrisy for Democratic members of the committee to ask Kavanaugh if he would now call for an FBI investigation. Where was their desire for an FBI investigation 60 days ago, or when they had their private interviews with him, or during the hearings? Sheer hypocrisy.



Too bad you didn't watch the hearing today, or read anything about the story previously.
You would have heard for the umpteenth time that Ford asked for confidentiality.
And Feinstein acquiesced.
Next right wing fuckup......
.
.
.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Would you like to make a small wager?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Public media leans toward an ass stomping of the Dems at today’s hearings...



Oh, obviously. 

_"This was extremely emotional, extremely raw, and extremely credible,” Wallace said during an appearance on Fox News during a brief Senate Judiciary Committee recess.

“Nobody could listen to her deliver those words and talk about the assault and the impact it had had on her life and not have your heart go out to her,” the "Fox News Sunday" host continued. “She obviously was traumatized by an event.” 

“This is a disaster for the Republicans,” Wallace added._

Chris Wallace: Ford's testimony is 'a disaster for the Republicans'



When even Fox News hosts are lamenting at how badly it went for Republicans......you know things haven't gone well for them.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Public media leans toward an ass stomping of the Dems at today’s hearings...
> ...



Chris Wallace is a fucking moron


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Kavanaugh provided no proof, actually his demeanor was very disturbing.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Illegals RAPE and KILL thousands of Americans, why haven't Dem's demanded FBI investigations?



Right wingers Rape and Kill at least as many, if not more Americans than illegals do. Why haven't republicans demanded FBI investigations?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



What does KungFu Panda have to do with Graham and Kavanaugh losing their composure, getting emotional and having meltdowns?

And how does any of it add to their credibility? I personally don't find someone more compelling because they cry or start yelling.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 27, 2018)

Graham single-handedly kick the collective asses if the Democrats, none more so than Diane ChiComm Spy Feinstein, exposing the fact that when she met Kavanaugh as he made his rounds visiting politicians she and her staff already had the letter and were already plotting his full 'Herman Cain'ing, making no effort to have it investigated or to contact the FBI.

THIS REVELATION SHOULD RESULT IN HER CENSURE BY THE SENATE FOR CONDUCT (DECEIT AND LIES, INTENTIONALLY PUTYING KAVANAUGH & HIS FAMILY THTOUGH HELL) BENEATH A US SENATOR!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I fear for my son who can now be accused and jailed for a mere accusation not supported by any facts
> ...


more outright lies and deceptions...  You demean real victims by your lies...
Oh YOU need to prove your not a violent rapist!


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Especially when contrasted with Ford's politeness.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Illegals RAPE and KILL thousands of Americans, why haven't Dem's demanded FBI investigations?



They don't have to demand.
The FBI doesn't work for the Dems.
The FBI has jurisdiction over all federal properties, interstate crimes, civil rights violations, etc. 
The FBI does not investigate crimes involving state laws, only federal laws. 
Crimes involving non military personnel on military bases are also investigated by them since the JAG and military police are somewhat limited to only military personnel.

Next right wing fuck up......

.
.
.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the US or Iran? The burden of proof is on the accuser. Regardless of party.
> ...



If you believe that you are a moron. Actually. You hate all Jews and deny the Holocaust happened. This is just a message board. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



That sarcasm flew right over your little head, didn't it? Sheila Jackson Lee is going to have some explaining to do tomorrow.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Kavanaugh was pissed that you left tards famed him..I'd be damn mad too..  you guys like to make shit up..


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


I reported this as a


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


you are a real piece of shit, just like the democrats on the senate judiciary committee,.............no worse!


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I fear for my son who can now be accused and jailed for a mere accusation not supported by any facts
> ...



Lmao....look at the anger and misery coming from k00k progressives now! Imagine after the vote!!. Holy fuck what a hoot!


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...



Who on the Republican side leaked her name to start this process? You just stepped in it.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 27, 2018)

karpenter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > as the lawyer kept asking those questions, Dr Ford became unglued. the lawyer tried to comfort her by praising her for reporting Kavanaugh. "i can see why you're upset. you're a strong gal, and you probably have good judgement most of the time. there's some kleenex there if you need it"
> ...


Kavanaugh played the "angry" card.  You know, like the cheating husband gets questions & plays the "I'm so hurt that you don't trust me.  I work so hard to to give you everything & this is what I get  !!  blah blah blah"


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Says you, citing your imagination. 

_Again, what criminal act was committed?_ 

You can't say...because you're making up your silly little conspiracy as you go along. Backed by nothing.

Its surprisingly easy to run you off your claims.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> Graham single-handedly kick the collective asses if the Democrats, none more so than Diane ChiComm Spy Feinstein, exposing the fact that when she met Kavanaugh as he made his rounds visiting politicians she and her staff already had the letter and were already plotting his full 'Herman Cain'ing, making no effort to have it investigated or to contact the FBI.
> 
> THIS REVELATION SHOULD RESULT IN HER CENSURE BY THE SENATE FOR CONDUCT (DECEIT AND LIES, INTENTIONALLY PUTYING KAVANAUGH & HIS FAMILY THTOUGH HELL) BENEATH A US SENATOR!



If Graham was a woman, you, especially you, would be calling it hysteria.
But what you missed, and you miss a lot, is that was Graham's audition for Jeff Session's job.
Graham has turned into a real whore since McCain died.
Next right wing fuck up.....
.
.
.
.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Public media leans toward an ass stomping of the Dems at today’s hearings...
> ...



But they will vote him in, and so we will have a self declared serial female assaulter as Potus, and a new lying SC justice who will always have known for binge drinking and allegations of sexual assaults staining the SC.  How low can the US go, thank you republicans. He seems to have a God complex just like Trump.  Oh how he bragged endlessly.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I fear for my son who can now be accused and jailed for a mere accusation not supported by any facts
> ...


Now you are attacking family members! Reported!


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Bookmark this.....

BK will be confirmed and it will change the direction of this

Country for a generation.....

Even if you won the house you don't have a chance in hell

of winning the senate....

Trump may very well have two more appointments...

Bite That...………….


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


All you have to do is prove it! Go.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



And yet Ford, a woman relaying her experience of being attacked and subjec to attempted forcible rape.....was able to keep her composure. 

She didn't melt down, she didn't start yelling. She was polite, credible, sincere.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


F.U.Suzy.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals RAPE and KILL thousands of Americans, why haven't Dem's demanded FBI investigations?
> ...



We are talking about illegals who RAPE and KILL American women and why Dem's protect them and encourage millions of them to invade our country? Can you answer? No you cannot. Take your beating and slither back under your rock.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

LeftofLeft said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > mikegriffith1 said:
> ...



It may not have been a Republican.
If you listened to Ford today, she told a lot of friends about her dilemma.
And asked for their advice. 
It was most likely someone in this crowed who contacted the media, who then turned around and contacted Feinstein.
Next right wing fuck up.....
.
.
.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



All the dems have to do is gain ground in the house to prove me right.

You're already hedging your bets and offering qualifiers. It doesn't sound like you're buying your bullshit either.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


How do you provide proof nothing happened when there is no date nor location? 
How do you suggest he PROVE he didn’t do something on an unknown date at an unknown place? Please be specific.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And as bereft of facts as ever.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Illegals RAPE and KILL thousands of Americans, why haven't Dem's demanded FBI investigations?
> ...



No we need the FBI to investigate illegals who RAPE American women right now, the status quo is no longer acceptable, American women are being RAPED by illegals.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Kavanaugh demonstrated blatant partisanship, a willing to believe irrational conspiracy theories, and a willingness to place his own neuroses and narcissism above the importance of the position of scotus judge. He also demonstrated a poor temperament , thin skin, and a willingness parrot talking points of republican strategists. He is clearly unfit for the position. In breaking news that will shock nobody, these are also all the reasons the Trump cultists love him even more, now.



Weird how defending yourself from a group of partisan people makes one a partisan.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



These meatheads are still talking about things like "credible evidence" as if it matters at this point! Yuk....yuk.....

Over the next few days, I'll be posting a thread called The University of Doy....keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Not even on your birthday, Tinfoil. Conspiracy theorists are a turn off. Especially the kind without a backbone that run at the first challenge to their conspiracy.

And it takes very little effort to run you off.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Really? For a woman with two masters degrees and a PhD she came across as very not credible. No proof, did not know how she got there, how she got home or much of anything! And she teaches!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



The burden wasn't on him to prove anything, he wasn't the one that made the allegation


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



I only have to read your first line before I stop and quote your stupidity:
_"First of all, the will of the people has already been made obvious, that's why Trump won and Clinton lost."_
No, dumbshit.
Trump lost the actual vote by 3,000,000.
Next right wing fuck up....
.
.
.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the US or Iran? The burden of proof is on the accuser. Regardless of party.
> ...



Irrelevant.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I'll be okay. It's our daughters that will suffer....not that you care, you are in absolute love with an attempted rapist....



They may, as one woman lying so obviously can cause tremendous damage.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



No. We aren't discussing that. You are trying to change the subject to immigration. Typical RWNJ tactic.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...




No, they are not.















Next right wing fuck up.....
.
.
.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


I think the law says a defendant doesn't have to prove his innocence but the plaintiff has to prove his guilt. She didn't do it.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



If you believe that Ford melted down and started yelling, show me.

She was polite, sincere, even deferential. Kavanaugh was agitated, angry, emotional and defensive.

I found Ford very credible. And apparently I'm not alone.

_"This was extremely emotional, extremely raw, and extremely credible,” Wallace said during an appearance on Fox News during a brief Senate Judiciary Committee recess.

“Nobody could listen to her deliver those words and talk about the assault and the impact it had had on her life and not have your heart go out to her,” the "Fox News Sunday" host continued. “She obviously was traumatized by an event.” 

“This is a disaster for the Republicans,” Wallace added.
_


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Yeah, but you're reacting emotionally. I'm citing the polling which shows clear evidence of democratic gains.
> 
> You enjoy your emotions and ellipses. I'll stick with what the evidence strongly suggests.



Polls are not emotional?  A poll is a collection of emotional opinions.  There was no evidence from Ford, none.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




I’m not hedging my bet dumb ass…

That was a hypothetical…

We are going to STOMP your ASS in NOVEMBER…..

You want to put your money where your mouth is?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



  FBI and subpoenaed Judge and the other people in the home at the time and find out the home. There is a lot what could be done.   He didn't want that and nor did the GOP.  This is not going away.  He is really a sick man.  He was guilty as shit.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Condemning Democrats is hardly losing composure. I'm no particular fan of Graham, but his stock has risen significantly with that single act.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 27, 2018)

mikegriffith1 said:


> Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have



FBI? WTF? The letter was confidential.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



The Dems are protecting these "rapists" and "killers" so they can use them for their votes. That's all. They don't care who they are..as long as they get the votes. And what a better way to get votes from "illegals"? Lol


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> If you believe that Ford melted down and started yelling, show me.
> 
> She was polite, sincere, even deferential. Kavanaugh was agitated, angry, emotional and defensive.
> 
> ...



She was on Xannax.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




It was clear she is a lying libtard skank....


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



This wasn't a trial, Tinfoil. This was a public hearing. Ford wasn't a plantiff. She was a witness. Kavanaugh wasn't a defendant.

He was a nominee. The hearings are just an extended job interview.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


That’s what he said before Kavanaugh went to bat!


----------



## Penelope (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh ruined his own name and is ruining it.  He is a liar.  One can tell. He is also an angry man.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I noticed the parts she claimed she could not remember, were precisely the parts that would prove or disprove her story. This women, attacked, fearing RAPE and DEATH ran out of the house fleeing for her life then....can't remember who gave her a ride home??? BS. My guess is she went back down stairs, had another beer, then later whoever gave her a ride to the party gave her a ride home.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



That's what they do.
Divert and deflect.
Losers.
Cowards.
Pussies.
.
.
.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



That is what Rush said. Of course Rush is a lying fool.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



To you, perhaps. But consider the source.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


How many job interviews have you been to where you were attacked with baseless accusations of attempted rape?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Kavanaugh ruined his own name and is ruining it.  He is a liar.  One can tell. He is also an angry man.



Not as angry as you on Tuesday.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


If you actually believe that poll; you are truly "dumb as rocks". C'mon, seriously? The Kaitco Institute? They are as liberal as one can be. Duh!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> I wish I could have started a thread about this but I have to obey the rules.  So here goes.
> 
> 
> Here's a 15 second video of a sleazy Democrat giving a secret envelope to Ford's lawyer at the end of her hearing. Betcha it'll never be disclosed what's in the envelope.
> ...


BUMP  (Isn't this what we're instructed to do?)


----------



## Intolerant (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Kavanaugh ruined his own name and is ruining it.  He is a liar.  One can tell. He is also an angry man.


If anything the lying ass liberals ruined his name and family.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



I'm not interested in your LIES you useless puke illegal colluder. I looked into this myself, illegals overwhelmingly commit more crime than Americans. That said illegal on American crime should be 0% NONE they should not be in our country in the first place.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> This wasn't a trial, Tinfoil. This was a public hearing. Ford wasn't a plantiff. She was a witness. Kavanaugh wasn't a defendant.
> 
> He was a nominee. The hearings are just an extended job interview.


They were under oath, in sworn testimony. Where it may not be a trail, it has more legal bearing than a job interview and does rely on 800 years of Anglo Saxon Law as far as legal precedence is concerned.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> You demean real victims by your lies...


No dude, you demean them by calling them liars, when they are victims of one of your cult leaders....the pussy grabber, the abortion fairy ... You have no room to level that accusation at anyone, fuckstick ..


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Too funny.

Fuck politeness.  Politeness is half the Republicans' problem.

This is war.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Out of the blue, a hero steps up and I’m in awe.


The hero is Kavanaugh. I am a woman and I do not believe her.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Ford was emotional and forthcoming.  She was NOT credible as she could not recall major events or even the day of her recent polygraph...  Lots of discrepancies and no valid reasons..


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh ruined his own name and is ruining it.  He is a liar.  One can tell. He is also an angry man.
> ...




Not for the long term they didn't...………….

The libtards lost the election today......


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



A young 20 year old American woman out jogging was recently brutally murdered by an illegal, where was this Dem rage?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Xannax users can become confused and forgetful.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




The lying bitch was reading it off...…...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Weird how defending yourself from a group of partisan people makes one a partisan.


Of course, thats not what i meant....but we both know you cultists will twist anything you see and hear into self soothing affirmation of your own vile neuroses and superstitions...


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> My guess is she went back down stairs, had another beer, then later whoever gave her a ride to the party gave her a ride home.



Assuming there ever was a party, or at least something "to go back downstairs" after.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > This wasn't a trial, Tinfoil. This was a public hearing. Ford wasn't a plantiff. She was a witness. Kavanaugh wasn't a defendant.
> ...



Only if they lie under oath. There were no 'plantiffs' or 'defendants'. This was a public hearing.

You've grossly misunderstood the law, Tinfoil.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> This is war.


Then stop your whining,babyman....


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


what about all of us dog owners? dont dogs drink a lot of beer too?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 27, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could have started a thread about this but I have to obey the rules.  So here goes.
> ...



And what 'criminal act' was committed in the video, Tinfoil?

Smiling.....you're so easy to send running.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...



So why did the Democrats leak her name? The whole investigation could have been done long ago and no names leaked. Of course the Dems would not have accomplished their goals, so damn the woman, right?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

What was the single biggest question that came out of today’s Senate hearing? 


Why won’t Republicans let the FBI investigate Brett Kavanaugh?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the blue, a hero steps up and I’m in awe.
> ...



Ford's story is so full of holes she and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom. That she can't remember how she got home is absurd.

Okay she ran out of the house into the street, fearing rape and death and...Miss Ford you didn't have a car or a drivers license how did you get home? You were obviously crying right, tell us who gave you a ride home and witnessed you crying and your emotional distress?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> mikegriffith1 said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Dems on the Judiciary Committee could have revealed Ford's letter to Chairman Chuck Grassley 60 days ago and the FBI could have conducted and completed a confidential investigation two or three weeks ago. But the Democrats didn't do that. They held onto this flimsy accusation until after the hearings and just as the Senate was going to vote on Kavanaugh's nomination.
> ...


It was leaked because the democrats did it. How stupid do you have to be to trust a democrat?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## RealDave (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I laughed out loud when she said the reasons they went to therapy was because she wanted two doors and hubby only wanted one.
> 
> What a mental case.


As Kavanaugh screams & whines  cried because a woman was picking on him?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > This is war.
> ...



That's laughter.  Invest in a hearing aid.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm just trying to imagine how emotional and how a Scalia or Renquist would react in the same situation. 

What if folks were making up lies out of whole cloth about Scalia or Renquist to derail their entire nomination?  Would they carry on like a little girl in front of congress?

Is this even dignified?


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.


Not as much as Kavanaugh. 

What guy in a courtroom tells the prosecutor well do you drink do you drink have you ever been drunk huh huh tell me.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Only if they lie under oath. There were no 'plantiffs' or 'defendants'. This was a public hearing.
> 
> You've grossly misunderstood the law, Tinfoil.


I posted it wasn't a trail, but burden of proof on the accuser, and the ability to confront your accuser and their evidence (or lack thereof as is in this matter) has been around longer than America has you goofball.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


What "War" are we talking about?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## chops_ (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> ςђσps said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Like I said in the previous comments: The Dems don't care! As long as they get votes...they don't care from who! Even if they are "illegal" they will get the votes from them.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.
> ...



Go ahead tell us how Ford got home? Fearing rape and death she ran out of the house, lacking a cell phone, car, or drivers license she...what hitched a ride? Obviously she was crying over the attack, lets hear from the witness who gave her a ride home and saw her torn clothes and emotional distress.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Listening on the radio it appeared as if she were a 14 yr old.

Thank you.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I laughed out loud when she said the reasons they went to therapy was because she wanted two doors and hubby only wanted one.
> 
> What a mental case.


Been married since 2002, suddenly need two front doors in 2012. Never lived anywhere else with two front doors. Yet this one she has because of Kav is used for church gatherings. It’s all bullshit.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What was the single biggest question that came out of today’s Senate hearing?
> 
> 
> Why won’t Republicans let the FBI investigate Brett Kavanaugh?



The FBI sent the letter to the White House and stated that the investigation is closed.

If any Democrat on the committee wanted additional FBI action, the committee had the authority to request it.

They didn't want it.  They wanted the issue for their nefarious plans.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 27, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The dems have no business talking about being dignified.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Investigating illegals who rape American would be profiling. Prosecuting them would reduce the risk of American women being raped by illegals


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Go ahead tell us how Ford got home? Fearing rape and death she ran out of the house, lacking a cell phone, car, or drivers license she...what hitched a ride? Obviously she was crying over the attack, lets hear from the witness who gave her a ride home and saw her torn clothes and emotional distress.



Got home from where and when?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Credible to whom?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.



It would never have made it to a courtroom.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Weird how defending yourself from a group of partisan people makes one a partisan.
> ...


Did you practice that in front of a mirror?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 27, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead tell us how Ford got home? Fearing rape and death she ran out of the house, lacking a cell phone, car, or drivers license she...what hitched a ride? Obviously she was crying over the attack, lets hear from the witness who gave her a ride home and saw her torn clothes and emotional distress.
> ...



We can ask whoever gave her a ride home that question also.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 27, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> We are find and will be. Trump snowflakes and the working class and needy should be concerned they will be the losers.  Read below.  Kavanaugh voted to repeal the ACA.
> 
> "The last thing Christina remembered was letting two men buy her a drink at a Fort Lauderdale bar. Then she woke up hours later on a roadside, with injuries to her genitals suggesting that she was raped. Though she had no memory of how she left the bar or wound up cut and bruised on the side of a road, it was soon obvious that she'd been drugged.' Months later, Christina learned that her rape was a preexisting condition.
> 
> ...


If you don’t support obiecare you’re a rapist!

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Better him than me, for them.  They'd have thought Larry Talbot had arrived.


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Don't know.  Could have walked to a friend house.  Could have walked home.  Could have gone to the local McDonalds and cried before she went home.  Why, do you have some information that is actual real?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> What was the single biggest question that came out of today’s Senate hearing?
> 
> 
> Why won’t Republicans let the FBI investigate Brett Kavanaugh?


When has the Government ever needed permission to investigate anyone?


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:
			
		

> She was polite, credible, sincere.


She Sounded Like A Fuddled Ditz
Defending Therapist Planted False Memories


----------



## task0778 (Sep 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the US or Iran? The burden of proof is on the accuser. Regardless of party.
> ...



People try to trivialize this whole thing like it's no big deal and the accused is not entitled to due process and the presumption of innocence cuz it's not in a court of law.   Usually, the people who say this are about ready to screw over somebody that they don't like;  well, I tell you what, it may not be in a court of law, but what we saw today was was sure as hell a trial, with serious consequences if the accused is unconfirmed.   IOW, guilty.   

Serious question for everyone who sees this:  do you believe a nominee who is accused of this kind of crime or any other should be considered guilty even if the accuser has no supporting evidence and no corroborating witnesses and doesn't know where or when it happened?   Shouldn't the accused be told the details, doesn't he/she deserve the chance to prove they didn't do it cuz they was somewhere else at the time?   Does it matter if it's in a court of law or not, when you're going to smear somebody's reputation and pretty much destroy their career?   Oh well, it's just a job interview so it doesn't matter.   Bullshit, it matters to him and his family and friends. 

How many job interviews do you know of where this kind of smear to your reputation takes place?  How many job interviews include death threats to you and your family?   How many job interviews result in the end of somebody's career?   How many job interviews do you know where people accuse you of drugging girls and gang-raping them?   36 effing years ago?   This was way more than a job interview and everyone should appreciate that.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Weird how defending yourself from a group of partisan people makes one a partisan.
> ...



Seems like you'd be use to me showing the world how foolish you are.  Feel free to back peddle your way out of it.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I laughed out loud when she said the reasons they went to therapy was because she wanted two doors and hubby only wanted one.
> 
> What a mental case.


I like when she said that her alleged Kavanaugh incident contributed to her PTSD. Then when asked where the rest of it came from... She publicly shit herself. Priceless!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> Don't know.  Could have walked to a friend house.  Could have walked home.  Could have gone to the local McDonalds and cried before she went home.  Why, do you have some information that is actual real?



So name the friend.  Fourteen miles to home, you sound real credible there.  You're grasping for straws.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> We can ask whoever gave her a ride home that question also.



That's my point ... The "who" doesn't exist if the "where" and "when" never existed to start with.
The problems Republicans and their pundits keep running into, have more to do with the fact they are discarding the obvious, in order to make a point about the irrelevant. There is nothing that supports the idea she was ever at a party, other than her saying so, and if you think she is lying, you are only asking her to lie again. Just more of the circus, trying to outsmart stupid with more stupid.

No offense, everyone is guilty of it to some degree from time to time, because that's what happens in partisan politics.


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


>


Really, a cartoon is your intelligent contribution?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

the two WORST performances of the day are awarded to

1. Lindsey Graham = what an out of control complete ass hat
2. Kavanaugh = that over the top, subjective performance  demonstrated that Kavanaugh is not fit for 'dog catcher' court judge, let alone a SCOTUS justice

these two should get a room together & then start a drama class for senior white males


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.
> ...


You guys and being fucking morons..  Kavanaugh has contemporaneous notes and witnesses to prove where he was in 1982...  Ford hasn't got shit..  I am laughing at your fucked in head ignorance..


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know.  Could have walked to a friend house.  Could have walked home.  Could have gone to the local McDonalds and cried before she went home.  Why, do you have some information that is actual real?
> ...


 I'm not the one claiming the is obviously a "witness who gave her a ride home and saw her torn clothes and emotional distress."

I'm just asking what actual evidence you have to support your speculation.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, it is a bitch when a cartoon is more informative than a liberal asshole...but happens all the time!


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:
			
		

> The burden wasn't on him to prove anything, he wasn't the one that made the allegation


I Wouldn't Have Answered Any Of Their Questions

It's Not Kav's Job To Call For An Investigation On Himself
When Not Harris, Or Any Other Democrat
Has Presented Theses Allegations To Law Enforcement

It's Not Kav's Job
To Aid In His Own Prosecution
Or Even Acknowledge These False Claims
They're Not Just Assaulting His Squeaky-Clean Character
They Are Accusing Him Of Being A Criminal
With-Out A Shred Of Evidence
Just For Political Advantage On The High Court

You Know What ??
Republicans Get A Turn To Appoint Supremes
When They Are Elected President

Democrats Will Get Their Turn Again Too
But By 2024, It _Probably Won't Matter Anymore !!_

HA-HARR !!


----------



## Vastator (Sep 27, 2018)

As a serial gang rapist... Kavanaugh really knows how to pick hardcore leftist activists. Before they are even active!!!?
Fuck an “A” this guy is good!


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

Just in


----------



## HaShev (Sep 27, 2018)

My opinion (and I was personally asked to help Afghan Woman with their activism during the Taliban restrictions)

1)Calling Ford a Hero when she put woman in jeopardy by not reporting it right away thus allowing the real perp possibly harm more woman is soooooo deeply wrong and ignorant.
2) Her weaponization and false charge is why that Afghan lady stated the US don't believe woman either, because false charges and uses for circus and harm is what makes it harder for real victims who are truly brave by reporting and stoping the right perp before more are harmed.
3)CONTEXT CONTEXT CONTEXT
THIS SITUATION AND admission they'd stop the nomination at all costs is not the same as a normal declaration.
4)I'm EXTREMELY good and accurate at reading people which Is why I prefered seeing the people testify their statements instead of a third person reading it as a picture plasters the screen.  Cavanaugh comes off as truthful by his coming forth right away (unprepaired) attitude, body language, speach expression, eye contact etc.
Surprisingly what fooled other people
With Ford (who delayed to take time to be preped[truth needs no prep-time]) I only saw clips, but it made me uneasy in what I noticed in her expression, hair flips, body language, lack of steady  eye contact and snearing at wrong moments and orher things made my instincts instantly notice she was lying, including the crying wasn't steady and I might be wrong but to my close eye it looked like acting forced cause of it suddenly breaking too soon at times.  I also noticed yesterday her lie detector test administrator was lying and protected her discrepancies which was disturbing in conjunction with his walk around questioning which when outted he made excuses for=deception.
Has anyone seen her original letter yet that Feinstein hid from the congress?
That too might hold clues.
Disclosure: My Uncle a sociologist-psychologist and my friend a FBI administrator both used to comment about my ability to see and notice human behavior that others miss.
I'm very observant and have studied people since my youth, so I've seen it all.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

Panic is setting in for the ABNORMALS!!!

*Source: Manching a Yes on Kavanaugh barring....*

Twitter ^ | Sept 27 | Elaina Plott

Interesting: A source close to Senator Manchin tells me now, "Short of claims that definitively prove Dr. Ford's allegations or a realization that Kavanaugh will gut the healthcare law, Manchin will side with the overwhelming number of people in WV who want Kavanaugh confirmed."


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Every day of every hour of all of 1982?


----------



## skews13 (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Panic is setting in for the ABNORMALS!!!
> 
> *Source: Manching a Yes on Kavanaugh barring....*
> 
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Two words.  Merrick Garland.



Two words....*No comparison*......

Two more words....*Dumb Ass*


----------



## task0778 (Sep 27, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Before I put you on ignore for being a true asshole, the fact is that total votes not withstanding, Trump got elected instead of Hillary.   Like it or lump it, I don't care which.     And one big reason for that was that the president nominates replacements to the SCOTUS and most people thought correctly that the 45th president would do that at least once, and they didn't want Hillary to be the one in that position.   So, you can piss and moan about how your person lost from now until doomsday, but the FACT is that Trump was elected by the will of the people, and he nominated Brett Kavanaugh.   

As for the next election, I guess we'll soon see.   Maybe the Dems take back the Senate and maybe they don't.   I ain't afraid one way or the other, IMHO we'll get the gov't we deserve either way.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2018)

Just like Clarence Thomas, he will be bitter and vengeful to liberalism, and all it stands for, FOREVER.

Democrats you blew it big time.


----------



## BellaRose (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, well, well look at the Tramp

LOL! Super-activist Alyssa Milano gets busted for recording Ford/Kavanaugh hearing (video)


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


>



You do realize that is a photoshop of Ford's head on someone elses body, right?  That's your intelligent thought on this entire thing?


----------



## konradv (Sep 27, 2018)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 218911


Irony anyone?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Panic is setting in for the ABNORMALS!!!
> ...


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Two words.  Merrick Garland.
> ...



Right, one was delayed for 293 days until it expired on January 3, 2017.   

The other was nominated on July 10th, a little over two months ago.

What are the other differences?


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




You are about a Dumb Ass.....


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> You do realize that is a photoshop of Ford's head on someone elses body, right?  That's your intelligent thought on this entire thing?



Nope, I am certain it had its intended results.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


That, of course, isn't an actual photograph.


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that is a photoshop of Ford's head on someone elses body, right?  That's your intelligent thought on this entire thing?
> ...


To show that you have nothing intelligent to say?


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, public education in America does suck.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 27, 2018)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The battle is the likely coronation of Kavanaugh; the war is the election in November.

My turn:

Q.  Did Dr. Ford or did Judge Kavanaugh answer the questions; or, which of the two avoided answering the questions.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

The last time heard such howling and screeching as the Democrats are doing was when my granny got her tit caught in the washing machine wringer. Now that was memorable!


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Boy it's hard to get anything over on you libtards….


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...



Would it be fair to assume by intelligent, you mean something better than your second grade attempts at insulting?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Pretty much...  And he has credible witnesses to prove it too..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Oh sweetheart, there will soon be A. I. rubber love dolls everywhere.  And you can turn them off when not in use.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> Wow, public education in America does suck.


Yep, your living proof of it...


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Trump is president, but quit claiming it was the will of the people. That is a lie. 
Garland's SC seat was stolen by the right. That is a fact.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 27, 2018)

Worldwide reactions.........

Seriously? Get a fucking clue ya loon


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Every woman has the right to be believed

Unless you are raped by bill Clinton

Beaten by keith Ellison 

Groped by cory booker

Or killed by ted kennedy


----------



## dave p (Sep 27, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Feel free


----------



## itfitzme (Sep 27, 2018)

Billy_Bob said:


> itfitzme said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, public education in America does suck.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt your circle jerk.

Carry on.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Ummm....s0n.....nobody cares about that stuff anymore. Today was political theater.....a big yawn in terms of swaying any votes.

Time to butter up.....because that big bumpy's a comin'!


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 27, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...




*THE PROBLEM NOW *is that this shit is 36 years old.  The trail is cold.  All we are left with are emotions and impressions.  And a very few FACTS:

While *Ford *seems compelling enough in her story, the closest she comes to corroboration is HER saying she mentioned it in passing TO HER HUSBAND several years ago.  None of her friends remember the incident.  The DNC deliberately sat on this until the very last minute, now keep trying to call for or trick others into calling for an FBI investigation which is sure to delay the confirmation until well past the election to their benefit and with no certain or clear outcome of it at all.  Ford seems to have a problem flying----  except when she wants to.  She delayed the hearing trying to get them to come to her then decided to drive there, yet she flies all over the world.  Many things which just don't make sense and only served to hold things up.  Several other strange lapses and conflicts in her story and recollection.  Everyone seems to notice these but the Democrats.

*Kavanaugh* has a spotless and unimpeachable background and history on the bench.  The SC has sided with him 13 out of 14 times.  Family man.  Man of the community.  Impeccable credentials.  Then a few days before the vote, this Ford comes out of nowhere with her story just in time to make a circus out of the hearing.  Despite all this and only her claims, the Democrats seem willing to unilaterally believe everything and throw this guy to the wolves.  Yet if this were Bill Clinton or some democratic nomination, they would undoubtedly hold the same position as the Republicans.

Partisan politics taken to the Nth degree.

While the Left is well known for calling Trump a clown and talking of circuses, they seem the masters at creating them.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt your circle jerk.
> 
> Carry on.



Everyone is high fiving here, why are your pants down around your ankles?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 27, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...


lol

Your the one dripping with .......   Drip Drip Drip...  You should get that looked at..


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Just like Clarence Thomas, he will be bitter and vengeful to liberalism, and all it stands for, FOREVER.
> 
> Democrats you blew it big time.


Feces occurs.........

Too bad Judge Reinhardt wasn't born later in life and if only we had a one party system, eh?


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



With his performance?

Neither party at this point should talk about being dignified.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


>


excellent


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


>




Are we have having fun or what??????????????????


----------



## Geaux4it (Sep 27, 2018)

Mrs Ford sure was dingy and clueless about some things considering she holds a PHD. Played that part very well

-Geaux


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Bawling Brett.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Krying Kavanaugh.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh will be confirmed.

Corker and Machin have both said they will vote for confirmation.  The preference cascade is starting.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

The Grim Weeper.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Krying Kavanaugh.




I bet you'd squeal like Ned Beatty in Deliverance if you were treated to 1/100th of the persecution to which Brett has been subjected.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 27, 2018)

BREAKING. Collins, Murkowski, and Donnelly Make Their Decision [VICTORY]

*Red State ^ *| 9/27/2018 | strieff 

My colleague, Sarah Quinlan, just announced that West Virginia Senator Joe Manchin has declared he will vote to confirm Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Now, according to Hill sources, he has company:

Burgess Everett ✔ @burgessev Donnelly, Manchin, Murkowski and Collins are all expected to vote the same way, per senators and aides

9:16 PM - Sep 27, 2018

If true, that’s it folks. The fat lady just hit the high-C and is riding her chariot off the stage towed by Dianne Feinstein and Chuck Schumer.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2018)

It was a Republican majority court that handed down Roe v. Wade and a Republican majority court that kept it alive with Casey v. Planned Parenthood.

But now, things are going to get dicey for the Abortocrats the next time a case comes up.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

The Angry Alkie.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tilly said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Leftist chicks aren't much for being grownup women, in my experience.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 27, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Just like Clarence Thomas, he will be bitter and vengeful to liberalism, and all it stands for, FOREVER.
> 
> Democrats you blew it big time.






*They should read the Rules of Evidence before having a lynching party.*


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

The Petulant Preppie.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> The Angry Alkie.



^^^ What a pussy ^^^


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They're gonna lose ground in the courts.  Which is the result I'm hoping for.

It's not like leftists have worked through the proper channels in a long time, anyway.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Listening on the radio she speaks haltingly and her voice is little girl like


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 27, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




How do you figure?

Judge Kavanaugh showed righteous indignation at the lynch mob who attacked him and the most basic foundations of law. He was extremely dignified. By all rights he should have gotten up and beat the fuck out of clown Booker and pissed in the face of Chinese agent Feinstein. But the Judge was restrained and dignified, saying what was sorely due.

He destroyed the Nazicrats. While Ford garnered some sympathy, the Judge reminded America what is at stake and what the Nazicrats are doing to our nation.

Is this the America we want to live in? Where political opposition is effected through slander and libel?  Where accusations are made with no corroboration but we should lynch the accused regardless?

The Judge and Lindsay Graham did spectacularly well today. The Nazicrats revealed to the nation their hatred of fundamental liberty and basic protection of the accused. I believe this killed the midterms for the Nazicrats.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

The Purge said:


> BREAKING. Collins, Murkowski, and Donnelly Make Their Decision [VICTORY]
> 
> *Red State ^ *| 9/27/2018 | strieff
> 
> ...



The fat lady is limbering up her vocal cords. Quick, cover your ears!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Krying Kavanaugh.
> ...



If you'd think that would make Kavanaugh look better, you squeal like Ned Beatty,

or

is a practiced silence more up your alley?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 27, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> It was a Republican majority court that handed down Roe v. Wade and a Republican majority court that kept it alive with Casey v. Planned Parenthood.
> But now, things are going to get dicey for the Abortocrats the next time a case comes up.



Huh? Things will get "dicey"?
By your logic above, Republicans will demand more funding for PP and a National Tax to fund Abortion next time a case comes up.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



God bless Lindsay Graham.  I didn't know he had it in him.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

LOL, another Kavanaugh thread. haha


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

How can you not remember from less than 6 weeks ago whether, or not, you took your grueling two question lie deflector test and attended your grandmoms  funeral on the same day or separate days?????


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

The Juiced Justice.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 27, 2018)

She brought nothing new.....just her word....


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

dudmuck said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Wait, wait... what happened to "toxic masculinity"?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Pathetic deflection, piggy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## TNHarley (Sep 27, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Just like Clarence Thomas, he will be bitter and vengeful to liberalism, and all it stands for, FOREVER.
> 
> Democrats you blew it big time.


Yes  thats what we want! More bias in the SC.
Holy fuck


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford is not credible. The notes discussion 100% proves it. Kav will be confirmed.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Barf Kavanaugh!


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 27, 2018)

LOL, another Kavanaugh thread. haha


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> Who does that greasy motherfucker Blumenthal represent? What kind of dummies elect him?



You didn't know he served in Vietnam?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> She brought nothing new.....just her word....



And a serious dependency on caffeine ad sugar.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > This has backfired on you liberals times a thousand…..
> ...



Another two words: Biden rule.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

The next Democrat outbreak will be that he, by his own admission, has been destroyed therefore He is damaged goods and not worthy of SC.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> The next Democrat outbreak will be than he, by his own admission, has been destroyed therefore is he not damaged goods and not worthy of SC.



Was that English?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Explain the relevance of this:  "I bet you'd squeal like Ned Beatty in Deliverance if you were treated to 1/100th of the persecution to which Brett has been subjected".


----------



## Norman (Sep 27, 2018)

What are the feminists going to do when I get to keep the abortion bucks they have been stealing?

One of the best moments in history when the total losers will have to face the consequences of their actions.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Look in the mirror, piggy.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

Skylar said:


> The dems are going to gain ground in the election. Which is the result I'm hoping for.



Congrats are in order, to Democrats.

They finally created the event where the Right applauds McConnell, Grassley, Graham, Flake, Cruz, and Sasse. The GOP hasn't had this much unity in years.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 27, 2018)

skews13 said:


> Here’s a round-up of some of the observations from men and women watching the brave testimony of Dr. Christine Blasey Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It doesn't look like she has to worry about abortions being available...


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Didn't you?  His _Lady Macbeth_ drew raves in Spartanburg.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 27, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> And everyone that commented are whackos.


We’re getting out the young women’s vote


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 27, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> LOL, another Kavanaugh thread. haha


No shit. Even as a liberal I feel this is ridiculous


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...


----------



## DJT for Life (Sep 27, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > And everyone that commented are whackos.
> ...



Did you miss 2016?

The White women vote, that usually goes dem...and the dems paraded 11
women out who had some sexual contact with The Donald and Trump took
the White Women Vote 53-45.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 27, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats completely ignored all of the evidence brought by Judge Kavanaugh.
> ...



He became guilty when he got on the Trump's nominee list.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

"You'd have to ask Mark Judge." - Brettskis Kavanaugh


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 27, 2018)

DJT for Life said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


I didn’t say it would work. The democrats suck at this. Nancy Pelosi needs to step down.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Ford is not credible. Did you people watch her testimony.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Sep 27, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > LeeOnLido said:
> ...


what about the first salad Trump ate after he was nominated? was the salad already doomed/convicted cause it had russian dressing?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Sep 27, 2018)

*Democrats who think they sunk Kavanaugh's bid for the Supreme Court Be like......*




*

Till he gets confirmed...then they be like.....*


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

With that notoriously weak stomach, harsh testimony might be too much for Kavanaugh.  He seems a bit delicate.


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I guess we need to thank lying harry reid…………..


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 27, 2018)

LeeOnLido said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Right and remember how democrats made fun of TRUMP for not drinking?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 27, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Old Texas Reb said:
> 
> 
> > This has now gone far beyond Kavanaugh's guilt or innocence.  What has happened today is the public exposure of how rotten the current political system is.  Both sides are guilty of perverting what should have been a routine confirmation hearing into a tawdry media circus.  Republican senators are too gutless to question Dr. Ford directly but hide behind the skirts of a female attorney.  Democrats have destroyed the reputation of a long time Federal judge and treated his accuser as if she were the Virgin Mary.  The only thing missing here is someone scattering rose petals in front of Dr. Ford as she took her seat!
> ...


You don't like his looks? How he talks? How do the rest of the SC justices "sit with you"?


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> With that notoriously weak stomach, harsh testimony might be too much for Kavanaugh.  He seems a bit delicate.




Not to delicate to spank a little libtard ass...………...


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > With that notoriously weak stomach, harsh testimony might be too much for Kavanaugh.  He seems a bit delicate.
> ...



He was a deer in the headlights when Whitehouse was through with him.  He looked at the chair in naked appeal for help, and Graham was unleashed to chew scenery and rouse the base.  He cried and whined, but he didn't spank a damn thing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 27, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> The support for rape among the GOP base is appalling


And we have another rarely awarded mega lame post!


----------



## Deno (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Pull your head out of your ass....

You libtards took an ass whipping today.

BK will be confirmed…..


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Deno said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



He may well be confirmed, but that angry pity party the Republicans put on didn't kick anyone's ass.  If your kids did that, you'd spank them.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Whatever the hell you're babbling about.  Did you have something either meaningful or interesting to contribute?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaughty 100% a choir boy ? And 3 accusers 100% sluts or Dem operatives in a conspiracy ? Yeah right 

If he makes it to the Supreme Court he’s in for a real nasty ride that I wouldn’t wish on my worst enemy. That rushed nomination is gonna raise one helluva stink.


----------



## Norman (Sep 27, 2018)

I love it when leftist idiots decide to go on TV and self-identify their idiocy so that no doubt remains in anyone's mind.

And heroes like Kavanaugh likewise get to display their heroism.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Nothing like 'Nazicrats'.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.

It wasn't Ford.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



I just heard, "It was horrible for him, because that's what I want to believe!  That makes it TRUE!"

Seriously, we were already over quota on useless idiots.  What the hell do we need you for?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Coming from someone who likely thought this entire multi-week character assassination by the Democrats was brilliant, that means less than nothing.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

This video pretty much sums up Lyndsay Graham vs Ford


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > The dems are going to gain ground in the election. Which is the result I'm hoping for.
> ...


If that was my first experience seeing Graham, I’d vote for him for President.


----------



## JimofPennsylvan (Sep 27, 2018)

Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?



Judge Kavanaugh as a Circuit Court Judge used cases before him as opportunities to apply for a job for the Supreme Court.  In numerous of his cases they were like pages of a job resume demonstrating to far right groups and far right politicians he would be their champion on the Supreme Court.  Human beings have the capacity to know what is going on everything doesn't have to be spelled out for them and if one reads some of his opinions with prudence one can pick-up on the truth that this is what he was doing.  This is shameful beyond words because not only was he breaching his duty to interpret the law in an unbiased manner and be fair to the litigants and conduct himself in a manner that upholds the reputation of the Judiciary but he was seriously messing with  peoples lives.  In the abortion case where he gave the government more time to find a sponsor for the pregnant juvenile in the Office of Refugee Resettlement custody after the government had five weeks to place her where his extension would have ran her into the seventeen week of her pregnancy where the Texas state law had a twenty week limit and he didn't guarantee her a right to an abortion then but extended to the government another chance to block the juvenile from getting her abortion right.  Someone with such a lack of caring for the law, the judiciary and other people is unsuitable for a seat on the Supreme Court! 





Judge Kavanaugh is really scary radical and extreme in some of his views. America has numerous independent regulatory agencies that do important work for the American people and Congress in its wisdom made it so the members of the governing body of each of these agencies can only be removed for good cause.  Judge Kavanaugh believes this is unconstitutional that all these governing bodies members should be at will appointees of the President meaning the President can remove them for any reason at all. His views here can be garnished from his opinion in PHH v. CFPB 881 F.3d 75 (2018). This would make all these agencies extremely political Presidents would be running these agencies to advance their political agenda.  Imagine a President directly controlling the Federal Reserve Board to lower interest rates with the purpose of making credit more affordable to individuals and companies to help in the next election but ultimately creating asset bubbles, inflation and making the Fed unprepared to pull the country out of the next recession. The examples one can readily see would be disastrous for the American people.  Judge Kavanaugh is not mainstream in this view and other views he holds and responsible people would definitely not put such a person on the Supreme Court.  If the Senate does it will be making a mockery of the U.S. Constitutions "advice and consent" clause on Judicial nominees to the Supreme Court the Senate will have turned it into a completely political vetting process, if the nominee will do the majority's bidding on the Supreme Court the nominee get's confirmed - this will hurt America beyond words!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

This was a show of midevil times


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



I'm with you on the idiot thing.  Your needs are your own.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.
> 
> It wasn't Ford.


Where should we mail your food stamps?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Kavanaughty 100% a choir boy ? And 3 accusers 100% sluts or Dem operatives in a conspiracy ? Yeah right
> 
> If he makes it to the Supreme Court he’s in for a real nasty ride that I wouldn’t wish on my worst enemy. That rushed nomination is gonna raise one helluva stink.



Oh, is that right?  And what is this "nasty ride" you're feeling all confident about?  All I hear is the whining sour grapes of helpless impotence.


----------



## petro (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh. Shut the hell up and use the appropriate threads. We have enough damn Kav threads.
Not reading your nonsense and hope this sucker gets closed or merged.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 27, 2018)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too Long; Too Fucking Stupid.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2018)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Can't wait for the November midterms.


----------



## Votto (Sep 27, 2018)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you think he was bad then, wait till he gets in there all pissed off at the Left.

Bye, bye Roe vs. Wade!


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.
> 
> It wasn't Ford.


Only one of the witnesses was a scatterbrain and it wasn't Kavanaugh.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Votto said:


> JimofPennsylvan said:
> 
> 
> > Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?
> ...


I bet more Republican women died in back alley's.

In progressive states, women tended to have choice.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see him showing some nerve.
> ...


^^^^^this^^^^^^


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



You said it, not me.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.
> 
> It wasn't Ford.



No, only one person had the decency to care about behaving well.

Everyone else was too busy basking in their assholery.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

Kavanaugh’s a Justice for life. Chew on that Leftists. 

Thanks to the Left, a squishy centrist who was going to play both sides will likely be one of the most conservative Justices in a century.


----------



## Votto (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > JimofPennsylvan said:
> ...



Legalizing abortion ended back alley abortions?

Tell that to the victims of Dr. Kermit Gosnell.  Back when abortion was first made legal, Dr. Gosnell was found to have had numerous health violations, but instead of shutting him down or making him comply, the Health Department simply stopped coming around.

Why?  It's because abortion was and still is a political football.  Any restrictions on abortion is seen as a threat.

So they let this nut do his thing for some 30 plus years, killing and harming women and viable infants.  He became America's number one mass murderer in fact.

Some wanted to make a movie about him but no one in Hollywood would help.  Imagine that, more silence.  Luckily, some outside of Hollywood have put together a film and I hope everyone goes to see it.

How many more Dr. Gosnell's are there?  It's hard to say really.  He targeted mostly poor women who did not have the means to defend themselves when wronged, that means, minority women.  Any outrage from the NAACP?  Hell no.

He went on for 30 plus years, and it is a wonder that he was caught at all.

No doubt, there are an army of greedy abortions doctors around the country doing the same, knowing they can cut corners and keep down costs because the state is so in love with abortion, they will never stand in the way.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Dismissed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 27, 2018)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ABA committee gives Kavanaugh a well-qualified rating


----------



## Votto (Sep 27, 2018)

Votto said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Sep 27, 2018)

Tennessee high school AD put on leave after saying girls 'pretty much ruin everything'

The Republican position.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

The witch-trial today was so outrageous that it even got Lindsey Graham to side with the Republicans.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.
> ...



Someone took him to the woodshed during the break, and he came back apologizing.  There were only two witnesses - only one needed to apologize.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:
			
		

> They're gonna lose ground in the courts.  Which is the result I'm hoping for..


Yes, Yes !!
If That Were The Only Thing Trump Were To Accomplish
His Presidency Will Be A Resounding Success For At Least A Generation


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

The left is so desperate, they threw their own character away! Voluntarily, now that’s evil. They sold out to the devil!


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 27, 2018)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Judge Kavanaugh based on his track record as a Circuit Court Appellate Judge is not suitable for the Supreme Court.  He has a track record of not following the law he didn't in the "Seven Sky" case (an Affordable Care Act case), in the "Garza" case (an abortion case) and in the "Agri Processor Company" case (an illegal immigration case).   Whatever you think of Supreme Court holdings they're the law it's a superior court so as a Circuit Court Judge you follow their decisions and he didn't do so in numerous cases.  How can the U.S. Senate confirm him you're supposed to be protecting America's legal system promoting respect for the law putting a Justice on the Supreme Court that he himself didn't obey the law why should District Court Judges and Circuit Court Judges follow the law when a Justice Kavanaugh didn't as a lower Court Judge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi Troll got a problem with him not being very progressive, right.  Well I don't think he was the very best pick but he is going to be a middle of the road which I don't like.  But the Constitution has been wanged out of shape and there has been a lot of screwing to it.  Case law is Case law.  Don't use the Troll book because the same posting show up on a diff, board.*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.
> 
> It wasn't Ford.


Was she afraid of flying after learning she flew the pacific rim? Dude she’s a liar


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Only one of the witnesses had to apologize for acting like an ass.
> ...


Or her other two dozen recreational flights?  One just a month before her sudden fear?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

You may think Kav is a sexual predator. 

Won’t change the fact he will be on the Supreme Court for the next 4 decades.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Did you people watch her testimony.


I Tuned In Just To See If She'd Show

Harris To Kav :
'Did you watch her testimony ?'
Kav To Harris:
'No'


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

Lindsey G. showed me something today!  It's time to take the gloves off with these assholes on the left.  It's time to seat Kavanaugh and then it's time to appoint a Special Counsel to investigate the rampant corruption and abuse of power demonstrated by Democrats leading up to...and following the last election.

""They that sow the wind, shall reap the whirlwind..."


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Manchun says it’s yes


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:
			
		

> flake looks like he is in it for name recognition before he leaves office and voting against Kavanaugh [whom I dislike] would assure him of some media fame later on.


Flake Doesn't Have To Leave Office In Shame
He Can Palm Off Responsibility
On His Senate Colleagues With A 'Yes' Vote Friday
And Vote 'No' In Open Senate
Leaving It Up To Pence
To Ease His Sleep In Retirement


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Lindsey G. showed me something today!  It's time to take the gloves off with these assholes on the left.  It's time to seat Kavanaugh and then it's time to appoint a Special Counsel to investigate the rampant corruption and abuse of power demonstrated by Democrats leading up to...and following the last election.
> 
> ""They that sow the wind, shall reap the whirlwind..."


He lost to trump for being weak, he is weak no more


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Not really a happy day
Draining
But a lot of info and feeling was put out there


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

He is compromised now as instead of another noble SC justice we have a burning image seared into our memories of him stunned and upset.
The Dems will take that and move back to Mueller


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > JimofPennsylvan said:
> ...


You’ll love the movie on Gosnell I helped fund. 

Enjoy the display of America’s biggest mass murderers on the big screen.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Changed The Channel For Kicks
Maddow Just Said It's Outrageous
A Circuit Court Judge Would Treat Senators
With Such Disrespect

Meanwhile:
Kav Drank
Trump Doesn't
Clinton Didn't Inhale
And Barry Did All Of The Above


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

If you paid attention...Dr.Ford the accuser did not seem upset that her supposed female friend who was supposedly at the supposed party...couldn't back her up...because of medical problems? Dr.Ford would not tell a "lifelong friend" she claims was at the party what had happened all the years they have stayed in touch? 

 
This is the friend Leland Keyser...from Politico:
"Simply put, Ms. Keyser does not know Mr. Kavanaugh and she has no recollection of ever being at a party or gathering where he was present, with, or without, Dr. Ford," said Howard Walsh, who said he has been "engaged in the limited capacity" of corresponding with the committee on behalf of Keyser.
Walsh's email was in response to a missive from one of the lawyers for the GOP majority staff, which stated: "I understand that you have been identified as an individual who was in attendance at a party that occurred circa 1982 described in a recent Washington Post article."


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 27, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> You don't like his looks? How he talks? How do the rest of the SC justices "sit with you"?


Normally when someone uses the phrase "there is something about..." it means they cannot say for sure what it is, to not understand that means you should first think about it and then ask your question...as for the rest of the bench I am just OK with it because it is balanced and if the liberals think what they did today was kosher then I hope they need to be kosher 2 or 3 more times during trumps tenure...they were amateurs and it showed.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 27, 2018)

Townhall

CNN's Tapper: There Is No Corroborating Evidence For Any Of The Allegations Against Kavanaugh

Matt Vespa

Sep 27, 2018

EXCERPT:

"Christine Blasey Ford has just finished testifying. Judge Brett Kavanaugh is next. Was there anything earth shattering? The needle didn’t move, no new evidence was offered—we’re back to square one: he said, she said. There are no corroborative witnesses to verify this claim that is nearly 40 years old. Ford alleges that a drunken 17-year-old Kavanaugh tried to rape her at a house party, a party where she can’t remember the time, place, location, or how she got there. These allegations are nowhere near credible, despite what Democrats say. The witness affidavits Ford’s lawyers turned over are not corroborative either. CNN’s Jake Tapper aptly noted prior to the hearing that there’s no evidence to back any of Ford’s accusations."

I have read elsewhere that his nomination vote tomorrow will succeed, proceed to the Main Senate for final vote.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Unethical sham!


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Now Maddow Is Insisting The FBI Investigation Lie 
Get's Better With Each Telling
Why Haven't Durbin, Feinstein, Harris, Ford
ANY Of Them Sent These Allegations To ANY
Law Enforcement Agency For Investigation Themselves
There Are No Statutes Of Limitations On Sex Crimes In Maryland

What Are They Hiding
Why Do They Expect Kav 
To Press For His Own Criminal Investigation For Them

That Garrick Thing Will Be Next For Sure...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Feinstein, when the devil owns your soul!


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Feinstein, when the devil owns your soul!


----------



## Snouter (Sep 27, 2018)

I posted this on another thread but thought it had potential for normal folks to do their own version.  TDS folks are welcome also of course.

*Senate Judiciary Committee Democrat Commentary... * 

*Dianne Feinstein D-CA*

Hall of shame award for taking the fall for causing this High School Party Fondling Case.

*Senator Patrick Leahy D-VT *

Very creepy guy who mumbles about stuff nobody cares about.

*Senator Dick Durbin D-IL*

Comic relief as he seems to enjoy being reprimanded by Senator Grassley.

*Senator Sheldon Whitehouse D-RI*

This lisping douche is obsessed with puke apparently.

*Senator Amy Klobuchar D-MN*

She said she is genetically an alcoholic. Whether she drinks or not is unclear.

*Senator Christopher A. Coons D-DE*

In Coons' world you are guilty until proven innocent...by the FBI.

*Senator Richard Blumenthal D-CT*

Extremely creepy guy who is so butthurt that The Donald won the Presidency the poor bastard has developed stage 4 TDS.

*Senator Mazie Hirono D-HI*

Why the f@ck is this sick, stupid, unqualified, illiterate, White man hating POS not impeached?

*Senator Cory Booker D-NJ*

Fake Spartacus. Again, unqualified and stupid with no business being in government.

*Senator Kamala Harris D-CA*

Named after a professional wrestler. Also, unqualified and stupid with no business being in government.
*
*


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> This is the friend Leland Keyser...from Politico:
> "Simply put, Ms. Keyser does not know Mr. Kavanaugh and she has no recollection of ever being at a party or gathering where he was present, with, or without, Dr. Ford," said Howard Walsh, who said he has been "engaged in the limited capacity" of corresponding with the committee on behalf of Keyser.


In addition Christine Ford says she ran down stairs and past the livingroom of the party and fled out the door and made her way down the streets. NO ONE noticed this running? NO ONE talked to the boys when they came down the stairs? NO ONE was drinking at the party except upstairs? Her home was miles away? HUH?


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> He is compromised now as instead of another noble SC justice we have a burning image seared into our memories of him stunned and upset.
> The Dems will take that and move back to Mueller



If Kavanaugh is confirmed...and I think he will be...Democrats have done themselves no favors with the way they have treated him.  You don't find "moderation" from someone after sapping them from behind and then trying to kick them to death while they're down.


----------



## Snouter (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle, what this reveals once again, TDS is real.  The question is how many voters have it and how many normal people wake up and vote this November to get the democrats out.

AZGAL, some dude on Rush's show went over the narrative step by step as described by the obviously mentally ill Ford and it was laughable in that it made no sense.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 27, 2018)

Now Maddow Says Kav Should Have Watched Ford's Testimony
Because Ford's Friend Apologized To Ford
For A Statement Her Lawyer Issued In Her Behalf
With-Out Refuting The Content Of The Letter

Remember:
Kav Wasn't Allowed In The Same Room
And Wouldn't Be Able To Ask Ford Questions
Men Would Not Be Able To Cross-Examine Ford At All


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > This is the friend Leland Keyser...from Politico:
> ...



She can't remember who drove her to the party...she can't remember who drove her home.  Is it because she can't remember...or is it because the person who drove her when she was leaving would have testified that she seemed fine?  Seriously...how can you not remember who it was that RESCUED you from the worst ordeal of your life and drove you to safety?  That totally hits a sour note with me.


----------



## HaShev (Sep 27, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The Middle East was riddled with leaders who couldn't produce a stable economy or build a strong productive nation, so they resorted to displaced blame, smoke and mirrors by creating an enemy (Israel/US/sometimes Britain or Europe in General) to blame and demonize or brush frustration onto.  
THE Dems many failed policies and missguided ideas have no ability to produce anything remotely useful to this Country, so they resort to the same tactic smokescreen, creating displaced anger as an excuse or outlet for frustration of the party including the same propaganda control of media/demonizing and creating an enemy to deflect upon.
Both processes using hate propaganda 
creates terrorists, Frankenstein creates it's monster that even he can't control and turns on him.   Wait till this monster Dems created turns on them.


----------



## Snouter (Sep 27, 2018)

Not sure if this is posted prior.  Brett pwns the democrats and MSM.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 27, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Oldstyle, what this reveals once again, TDS is real.  The question is how many voters have it and how many normal people wake up and vote this November to get the democrats out.
> 
> AZGAL, some dude on Rush's show went over the narrative step by step as described by the obviously mentally ill Ford and it was laughable in that it made no sense.



I think Ford has left the door open to have medical records examined when she provided them to the Washington Post writer!  Hard to claim protected information when you've provided it to a newspaper.  Anyone want to bet that Ford has some mental issues?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Sep 27, 2018)

Wonder what's inside ?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> She can't remember who drove her to the party...she can't remember who drove her home.


did she walk 8 miles to get home? what about arriving late and her parents?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Dude, I heard tonight, she was on the east coast the last week


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle, what this reveals once again, TDS is real.  The question is how many voters have it and how many normal people wake up and vote this November to get the democrats out.
> ...


She never gave them a thing, it’s why she hemmed  and hawed about it and never answered it


----------



## jc456 (Sep 27, 2018)

karpenter said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchun is a yes, don’t need flake


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 27, 2018)

Whomever drove her to and from the party is the attacker and she’s transferred that to him


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 27, 2018)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wonder what's inside ?



The payoff!


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



She said she couldn't remember if she had.  Do you buy that?  You honestly couldn't remember whether you gave medical transcripts to a reporter a few weeks ago?  Who's memory is that bad?  Quite frankly...I think she has memory "lapses" whenever she doesn't want to remember something hard to explain or detrimental to her accusations.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

I think her lawyers have explained to her that admitting she turned over medical records could make them no longer protected by doctor - patient rules.  I think they told her to play dumb if asked that question.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

Skylar said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Fuck off with looking down on a man's honest emotions kid.  Only fucking assholes have a problem with it.


----------



## karpenter (Sep 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Whomever drove her to and from the party is the attacker and she’s transferred that to him


Montage Of Associated Memories
Created Under Duress In Therapy Sessions


----------



## chesswarsnow (Sep 28, 2018)

Sorry bout that,


What else could it of been?
Thats huge!
Looked like 10k in size.
Regards,
SirJAmesofTexas


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> did she walk 8 miles to get home? what about arriving late and her parents?





WEATHER53 said:


> Whomever drove her to and from the party is the attacker and she’s transferred that to him


She flew on a broom.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 28, 2018)

There you go, that's what Democrats want. If a woman claims you "assaulted her" at a party 36 years ago you should not question it. You should not even challenge her. You should just listen to how bad you are. You should immediately believe her because uh well hmmm because she's a woman. Evidence? pfffft   Evidence Shmevidence. You men JUST SHUT UP and STEP UP!


----------



## Oddball (Sep 28, 2018)

Now we know why Polynesians threw women into volcanoes.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 28, 2018)

When I was a lad of only 18 years, I got drunk, and a 25-year-old woman took me upstairs and gave me a blow job.  I enjoyed it at the time, but now that I think of it, I want to find out where she lives, and spoil her next job interview by telling her prospective employer all about it.


----------



## Issa (Sep 28, 2018)

Weak ass judge, appointed by someone who hires the worst.....someone needs to tell the orange he cant fire him when he wishes later on.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

what a long day


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

BellaRose said:


> Well, well, well look at the Tramp
> 
> LOL! Super-activist Alyssa Milano gets busted for recording Ford/Kavanaugh hearing (video)



With an activist sign... what a fucking joke the D's made of this "hearing."


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hirono is just chanting the chant


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 28, 2018)

Since we're all rapists, maybe us men should just dispense with the criminal justice system entirely, build huge jails to house us all, and march in and take up residence.


----------



## Snouter (Sep 28, 2018)

Issa said:


> Weak ass judge, appointed by someone who hires the worst.....someone needs to tell the orange he cant fire him when he wishes later on.



Issa, you are mentally ill, seriously.  Brett proved he was by far the baddest judge in the last few decades to be appointed to the Supreme Court.  Just like President Trump, he took on the Swamp Democrats and MSM and destroyed them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Since we're all rapists, maybe us men should just dispense with the criminal justice system entirely, build huge jails to house us all, and march in and take up residence.


Demand that women support you.


----------



## Issa (Sep 28, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Weak ass judge, appointed by someone who hires the worst.....someone needs to tell the orange he cant fire him when he wishes later on.
> ...


Crying ass bitch....clinging to the gig like a mofo....caught lying about Jo's drinking habit, embarrassing himself for what? More power and few extra dollars?


----------



## Issa (Sep 28, 2018)

A pussy grabber appointing a rapist....the party of cons.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


YOU are a really sick person.  The FBI would have no more luck finding a date and location than anyone else has, becuase it didn’t happen and the set up omitted these specifics precisely because Kav might then have been able to provide an alibi.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Kavanaugh ruined his own name and is ruining it.  He is a liar.  One can tell. He is also an angry man.


You don’t think a man has a right to be angry when he’s accused of attacking someone, when the press publish all sorts of unverified filth and his family get death threats?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle, what this reveals once again, TDS is real.  The question is how many voters have it and how many normal people wake up and vote this November to get the democrats out.
> ...



Crap... I had the same fucking thought and I've been hoping that I was the only one. 

I want D asses in fucking prison if it ever comes out Ford isn't all there.  No fucking excuses.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.


It wouldn’t even get to a court room.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


He’s human.
And if he’d managed to conceal his emotions, the left would be calling him a cold hearted (guilty) monster.
It’s not really like he could win on this issue.  
But at least we could see he was genuine (IMO), unlike the second rate scared little girl with the cry voice performance from Ford.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

itfitzme said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > itfitzme said:
> ...


Nobody has any evidence, not even Ford.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I think you are interchanging two terms. Credible and certain. You don't need corroboration to find something credible. You do need it to reach a level of certainty. 
I find the whole argument that "yes I believe she believes she was sexually assaulted, but no I don't believe she was", pretty incredible. Since we are talking about what is credible and what isn't. Unless you have reason to believe she is delusional. Do you?
As to if he should lose his job altogether. I'm pretty sure there is a process for that. The thing is, he is interviewing for a new job. And it's that job we are talking about. I assert that if the standard you hold a supreme court justice too, is no higher then that you aren't sure that he committed sexual assault, you really need to reassess that standard.
Even from a political standpoint this seems self-destructive. The GOP has given a clear signal to all woman that they care about sexual assault only as far as it doesn't interfere with it's political agenda. I don't think that's a message you want out there.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> I wonder how Ford would feel if her husbands life and career were destroyed by a similar unsubstantiated allegation, with the same huge holes her story contained?


shoe on the other foot


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> If you paid attention...Dr.Ford the accuser did not seem upset that her supposed female friend who was supposedly at the supposed party...couldn't back her up...because of medical problems? Dr.Ford would not tell a "lifelong friend" she claims was at the party what had happened all the years they have stayed in touch?


What kind of friendship do these women have or had or may never have?


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 28, 2018)

`
_*In Stark Contrast to Ford's Measured Appearance, Kavanaugh Falls Apart With 'Rage, Terror, and Fear' on National TV* - "This is the face of a man who is facing consequences for his actions for the first time in his life. At age 53." - In a public meltdown that many found nearly impossibly to comprehend,Brett Kavanaugh's opening statement and early responses before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday offered a stark contrast to Dr. Christine Ford's morning appearance, as the Supreme Court nominee launched into an angry, tear-streaked tirade against the Democratic Party and those who have alleged that he sexual assaulted them._

_The reaction by those watching was a mix of disbelief and shock that Kavanaugh would try to win confirmation with his remarks and attitude before the committee: "_​`
He must have a new coach.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Christine Ford really was scary!


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> _*In Stark Contrast to Ford's Measured Appearance, Kavanaugh Falls Apart With 'Rage, Terror, and Fear' on National TV* - "This is the face of a man who is facing consequences for his actions for the first time in his life. At age 53." - In a public meltdown that many found nearly impossibly to comprehend,Brett Kavanaugh's opening statement and early responses before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday offered a stark contrast to Dr. Christine Ford's morning appearance, as the Supreme Court nominee launched into an angry, tear-streaked tirade against the Democratic Party and those who have alleged that he sexual assaulted them._
> 
> _The reaction by those watching was a mix of disbelief and shock that Kavanaugh would try to win confirmation with his remarks and attitude before the committee: "_​`
> He must have a new coach.


No...he just spoke from the heart as a good man smeared by a bunch of asshole Democrats.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Who is stolen valor Richard “Greasy” Blumenthal to question the integrity of another man?
An open letter from 14 Medal of Honor recipients to Sen. Blumenthal over his hypocrisy on Gorsuch


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Christine Ford really was scary!


She is a bull goose looney kook.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


Actually, just before Lindsey Graham shut her down, the prosecutor from Arizona was narrowing it down to a date on Kavanugh’s calendar that showed him meeting up with one of the gathering attendees identified by Ford for ‘skis’ (brewskis) after workout session on a weekday evening. 

That’s exactly why she was shut up and the political mudslinging and ranting commenced among the GOP members.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Kavanagh and Graham carried the day. Underhanded Democratic Party will pay at polls in 2018.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 28, 2018)

BoSoxGal said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Oh Jesus H. Christ...the incident never happened and anyone with a modicum of common sense can see that. This dingbat professor has issues.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

such a long day


----------



## bill718 (Sep 28, 2018)

The GOP Senators idea to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.

I don't know if Judge Kavanaugh will be confirmed or not, but regardless of how the vote goes, this was clearly not a good day for the little elephants in the room, who were confident this was going to be a slam dunk, and came across as spoiled, angry, frat boys who's well laid plans were not getting the results they had hoped for. 

Fox News' Chris Wallace: 'This Is A Disaster For The Republicans'


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

Is it the revenge of the Clintons? 

Is that what it's all about?


----------



## Meathead (Sep 28, 2018)

bill718 said:


> The GOP Senators plan to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.
> 
> I don't know if Judge Kavanaugh will be confirmed or not, but regardless of how the vote goes, this was clearly not a good day for the little elephants in the room, who were confident this was going to be a slam dunk, and instead came across as spoiled, angry, frat boys who's well laid plans were not getting the results they had hoped for.
> 
> Fox News' Chris Wallace: 'This Is A Disaster For The Republicans'


Did he/you not think Democrat sleaze was apparent?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 28, 2018)

Fortunately, the democrats looked more evil than usual.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 28, 2018)

bill718 said:


> The GOP Senators plan to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.
> 
> I don't know if Judge Kavanaugh will be confirmed or not, but regardless of how the vote goes, this was clearly not a good day for the little elephants in the room, who were confident this was going to be a slam dunk, and came across as spoiled, angry, frat boys who's well laid plans were not getting the results they had hoped for.
> 
> Fox News' Chris Wallace: 'This Is A Disaster For The Republicans'



Nonsense. Wallace didn't get it. Mitchell used her "velvet hammer" to convince the rinos and moderates that there was absolutely no evidence of a crime. No evidence of jack shit.

Perfect! Corker and Manchin are already on board.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 28, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> bill718 said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP Senators plan to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.
> ...


Red state Dems have a choice to make. Kavanaugh passes!


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 28, 2018)

bill718 said:


> The GOP Senators idea to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.
> 
> I don't know if Judge Kavanaugh will be confirmed or not, but regardless of how the vote goes, this was clearly not a good day for the little elephants in the room, who were confident this was going to be a slam dunk, and came across as spoiled, angry, frat boys who's well laid plans were not getting the results they had hoped for.
> 
> Fox News' Chris Wallace: 'This Is A Disaster For The Republicans'


In the end of the Kavanaugh and Graham carried the day.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 28, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> _*In Stark Contrast to Ford's Measured Appearance, Kavanaugh Falls Apart With 'Rage, Terror, and Fear' on National TV* - "This is the face of a man who is facing consequences for his actions for the first time in his life. At age 53." - In a public meltdown that many found nearly impossibly to comprehend,Brett Kavanaugh's opening statement and early responses before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday offered a stark contrast to Dr. Christine Ford's morning appearance, as the Supreme Court nominee launched into an angry, tear-streaked tirade against the Democratic Party and those who have alleged that he sexual assaulted them._
> 
> _The reaction by those watching was a mix of disbelief and shock that Kavanaugh would try to win confirmation with his remarks and attitude before the committee: "_​`
> He must have a new coach.


You make me sick!

Since your head is shoved so far up your lying ass,
take the article you linked to, print a copy of it,
roll it up nice and tight, shove it down your throat,
so you can shove it up your ass!


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 28, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> You make me sick! Since your head is shoved so far up your lying ass, take the article you linked to, print a copy of it, roll it up nice and tight, shove it down your throat, so you can shove it up your ass!


`
This is a public forum of opinion. It should be a place to relax and blow off a little steam. However, if a person (such as I) on that forum makes you so angry and physically ill, I'm the least of your problems. You might seek help someplace.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

I would hate to face God on judgement day, knowing I voted against Brett Kavanaugh.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

bill718 said:


> The GOP Senators idea to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.
> 
> I don't know if Judge Kavanaugh will be confirmed or not, but regardless of how the vote goes, this was clearly not a good day for the little elephants in the room, who were confident this was going to be a slam dunk, and came across as spoiled, angry, frat boys who's well laid plans were not getting the results they had hoped for.
> 
> Fox News' Chris Wallace: 'This Is A Disaster For The Republicans'


Chris Wallace needs to get a job rounding up shopping carts.  He never was too swift.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

tinydancer said:


> bill718 said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP Senators plan to use a female Republican prosecutor to lead the questioning of both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh clearly didn't go as they had hoped. FOX News reported Dr. Fords testimony as "sincere and truthful and a disaster for Republicans" Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public, who want a non partisan justice on the high court.
> ...



My sources report that Murkowski, Collins, and Donnelly vote with Manchin.  I have not seen a local call from Murkowski yet though.

Also heard that Portman was voting Kava.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 28, 2018)

Having slept on it you cant deny that there are still question marks hanging over Kavanagh.

His skirting around the FBI issue is the big alarm bell. and it suggests that there is other stuff out there that he is keen to keep quiet. The GOP are complicit in this.

This sham investigation cant be complete until Judge is interveiwed. What does he have to say about it ?

His refusal to take part also lends credence to Ford. How could she know that he wouldnt take part. Surely he would turn up and trash her ?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

Typical Tainant.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 28, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Having slept on it you cant deny that there are still question marks hanging over Kavanagh.
> 
> His skirting around the FBI issue is the big alarm bell. and it suggests that there is other stuff out there that he is keen to keep quiet. The GOP are complicit in this.
> 
> ...



He's been vetted by the FBI on six separate occasions over the years for high level security clearances, he's always passed with flying colors in every occasion.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

God bless Brett Kavanaugh--but notable that he probably saved his own job and position. With the very clear help of Lindsey Graham, which cannot be disputed. The other Republicans were happy to let the whole ship sink on the shoulders of the very ineffective Rachel chick, who might be a cracker jack prosecutor but was wholly unsuited for this venue. 

Republicans need to study what Kav and Graham did on a repeating loop.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

‘Such a fevered, witch-hunt-like atmosphere has severe negative consequences in any social arena, but it is particularly problematic in political life. It is far too easy for such claims of sexual misconduct to be utilised for old-fashioned political advantage.’

With the Kavanaugh nomination, this trend is worsening. The Democrats are cynically using the allegations against Kavanaugh to get one over on Trump and the Republicans. #MeToo is a cancer for a functioning democracy. If Kavanaugh’s nomination falls due to these unsubstantiated accusations, regarding alleged events of almost 40 years ago, you can believe it will set a dangerous precedent, and the Republicans will not hold back on using such tactics as well. It will be mutually assured political destruction, with women no better off for it.

#MeToo is not justice. It gives certain individuals (the accusers) power over other individuals (the accused) in the name of remedying the social injustices of the past. But collective guilt and collective innocence have no place in a true system of justice. Moreover, as we are seeing in Washington right now, the power given to accusers can be harnessed and abused by the political elite, for their own petty ends, in ways that are detrimental to politics and the people involved.

#MeToo is poisonous for personal relations, and a crazy way to run a democracy.

#MeToo is poisoning American politics


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Having slept on it you cant deny that there are still question marks hanging over Kavanagh.
> 
> His skirting around the FBI issue is the big alarm bell. and it suggests that there is other stuff out there that he is keen to keep quiet. The GOP are complicit in this.
> 
> ...


I thought you guys characterized this as a “job interview”?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

It's amazing how for 30 years Repubtards were beyond obsessed that Clinton may have harassed a couple women, yet now support a rapist who spews Clinton conspiracy theories. Republicans had FBI investigating Clinton while allowing 9/11 attacks, but refuse the FBI investigate repubtard political operative judges rape.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Watching news videos on this on YouTube. CNN and Fox. People who are NOT Republicans saying how disgusted they are by the Democrats, even how they will never vote Democrat again. I did not expect that. Should have, but didn't. 

Thank God, it's blowing up on them.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Watching news videos on this on YouTube. CNN and Fox. People who are NOT Republicans saying how disgusted they are by the Democrats, even how they will never vote Democrat again. I did not expect that. Should have, but didn't.
> 
> Thank God, it's blowing up on them.



When will the next one be?

Seems to be no shortage of women ready to step up to the podium.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Watching news videos on this on YouTube. CNN and Fox. People who are NOT Republicans saying how disgusted they are by the Democrats, even how they will never vote Democrat again. I did not expect that. Should have, but didn't.
> ...



I think the Dems want no part of that now. It's too risky. Sure the ones deep in the trenches want more of it, but the vast middle are disgusted by their tactics, which Kav exposed.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 28, 2018)

*American Bar Association: Delay Kavanaugh Vote Until FBI Investigates*

Will the AMA request make any difference to Senate Republicans?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *American Bar Association: Delay Kavanaugh Vote Until FBI Investigates*
> 
> Will the AMA request make any difference to Senate Republicans?



They are a liberal advocacy group and the Dems look nakedly desperate asking for this. The FBI could uncover NOTHING.

They will hold the vote. And I really think Kavanaugh will be confirmed. You lose---AGAIN


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *American Bar Association: Delay Kavanaugh Vote Until FBI Investigates*
> ...



Will the ABA disbar Kavanaugh?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



For what? For accusations that could not even get a warrant? From 40 years ago? are you on drugs?


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

The American Bar Association has somehow become associated with the Thespian arm of the DNC. Pity.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I *highly *suggest that if Kavanaugh is voted onto the SCOTUS that the ABA keep their nose above partisan politics...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Do you know I watched replays on two different news channels on YouTube, and there were non-Republicans on there absolutely DISGUSTED by the Democrats, many vowing never to vote Dem again?

This might be playing well in Crazy Town, but rest assured among regular Americans it blew up. Don't believe me? Watch Morning Joe at 6. They will tell you. Graham handed you all your butts.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



We'll know after the FBI investigation they requested.  Plus, criminal charges can still be filed against Kavanaugh in Maryland.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 28, 2018)

...

Even after all the Democrats have done to this man, it appears he's going to get out of committee.

Sucks to be you. When a man emerges from the ashes of his destruction, he'll always be stronger than before.

To borrow a phrase from anime: Kavanaugh went Super Saiyan on on that committee, Goku to Lindsey's Vegeta.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

Kavanaugh and Graham roasted the Dems, there's no denying that flame thrower.  They laid it out so raw and plain that no one who watched it could deny it.

Shame it had to come to that.  One can only hope that Kavanaugh and Ford are both able to pick up the pieces of their lives.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



"FBI Investigation" has CLEARLY become the new RUSSIA, like a tic you guys can't let go of. RUSSIA!111!!! .....remember that? When you lose. 

Conservatives, carry that up today, because that's what it is. It's just the new RUSSIA!!!, and just as valid. It's stupid and insane by DEMOCRAT standards. Joe Biden said so 20 years ago.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Kavanaugh and Graham roasted the Dems, there's no denying that flame thrower.  They laid it out so raw and plain that no one who watched it could deny it.
> 
> Shame it had to come to that.  One can only hope that Kavanaugh and Ford are both able to pick up the pieces of their lives.



Precisely what a YT commenter said, one who was NOT a Republican. He said Graham was so blunt that "even a CNN viewer can understand it".


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh and Graham roasted the Dems, there's no denying that flame thrower.  They laid it out so raw and plain that no one who watched it could deny it.
> ...



Ouch.  Well the unfortunate part is now we have to clean up the shit pile this disgrace has left on the floor.  It's going to take a long time to get that stink out of the carpet...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Sep 28, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



The entirety of the Graham speech was pretty epic, but one really effective part was when he said, "Well you came to the WRONG town..."

I think that was a great acknowledgement of just how crooked and twisted they KNOW they are. Discouraging.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I'm more concerned that they don't take it to heart.  Though I do think that at least some of them did, I think I saw a couple light bulbs that might show them the runway home.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 28, 2018)

bill718 said:


> Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public,


Yeah...surprisingly well prepared, surprisingly composed
for someone who is so traumatized, still 37 years later,
and is being called a liar!

Her initial version of events didn't make sense,
and her edited version of events, is still full of inconsistencies!

She remembers what has traumatized her all these years,
but, not where the trauma took place...yeah, right

She says she went to use the bathroom,
which was up on the second floor...
How would she know where the bathroom was,
unless she already knew or had to ask someone

She stated the stairway was narrow, leading up to the washroom,
and after she locked herself in the washroom,
she heard them leave the bedroom, 
heard them pin balling off the walls going down the stairs, 
and when she didn't hear them come back up the stairs,
she left the bathroom, ran down the stairs,
through the living room and out the door

She heard them leave the bedroom,
she heard them bouncing off the walls,
going down the stairs, listened to see,
if they'd come back up the stairs....

Well, in order for either of them
to push her into the bedroom,
and since she claims both were together,
when she was pushed into the bedroom,

means, they both had to be right behind her
as she was walking up the stairs, to the washroom...
she did not hear them directly behind her?

She claims 4 boys were there...
3 she named, 1 she did not, none whom she called a friend
The 1 girl she named, claimed was there, and said was her friend,
wouldn't remember her running through the living room,
out the door...wouldn't wonder what happened...
wouldn't call her to ask her why she ran out of the house?

How does jumping on a bed 
cause people to tumble off the bed?

How does someone who was so drunk,
he was bouncing off the walls on the staircase,
become capable of jumping onto a bed, not once, twice?
He can't walk but, he can jump...yeah, ok 

How was she able to break free and run out of the room,
if the door was locked, without first unlocking the door?

What happened to him pinning her down,
and trying to take her clothes off, from the inside out?

Oh yeah, doesn't make sense 
since people only have 2 hands, not 4

First she said she didn't tell anyone,
but, did mention it to her husband, 
though, not in detail...

The details came out in couples counseling,
her husband remembers her mentioning Brett's name,
but, his name is never mentioned in the therapists notes

Brett had ever right to be angry and loud.
I don't blame him for lashing out at Democrats

I was cheering him on
and was happy to see him defend himself,
in the manner in which he did

For someone who has been so traumatized,
been called a liar, had her family uprooted,
she should have been angry, loud, distraught,
and wanted to face Brett, one on one

She will get hers


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 28, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > You make me sick! Since your head is shoved so far up your lying ass, take the article you linked to, print a copy of it, roll it up nice and tight, shove it down your throat, so you can shove it up your ass!
> ...





Windparadox said:


> This is a public forum of opinion. It should be a place to relax and blow off a little steam. However, if a person (such as I) on that forum makes you so angry and physically ill, I'm the least of your problems. You might seek help someplace.


ROFLMFAO

you're like a zit on my ass...
Here today, gone tomorrow

You need to talk to someone, if you honestly believe,
I allow you to live rent free in my mind...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> It's amazing how for 30 years Repubtards were beyond obsessed that Clinton may have harassed a couple women, yet now support a rapist who spews Clinton conspiracy theories. Republicans had FBI investigating Clinton while allowing 9/11 attacks, but refuse the FBI investigate repubtard political operative judges rape.


Clinton’s DNA was all over the place! Please produce Kavanaugh’s DNA.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Credible is an variable definition term, and it seems to slide to the more wishful thinking side the more progressive a person is, in this particular case (BK). 

You don't have to be delusional to mold a memory or change it over 30+ years, delusional is more appropriate for bending reality on a shorter timescale. 

How would you like to be denied a job based on an uncorroborated (at the time) accusation from 35+ years ago, that involves someone who can't even tell you when and where it happened? How would you like that to be part of the public record, that you were denied the job FOR THAT REASON, and probably professionally ruined?

Right now they are showing they care about the rule of law and due process. What Dems are showing is they will do ANYTHING to take and keep power.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



She's never met a left loon thought, ideal, platform or sleaze campaign she hasn't embraced

After yesterday my contempt for the left has risen dramatically. This is not how things are supposed to be done, it's wrong to destroy someone over unprovable allegations. 

Nearly every leftist on this forum joined in on the attack. Like a pack of vicious and rabid animals. Mob rule at it's most disgusting hour.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how for 30 years Repubtards were beyond obsessed that Clinton may have harassed a couple women, yet now support a rapist who spews Clinton conspiracy theories. Republicans had FBI investigating Clinton while allowing 9/11 attacks, but refuse the FBI investigate repubtard political operative judges rape.
> ...


LOL - DNA on dress of a willing Clinton groopie who threw herself at him. LOL
Give the FBI 30+ years to investigate Kavanaugh's forced rape + attempted murder!!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The FBI could investigate for 100 years and find nothing 

There is nothing there. She lied


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 28, 2018)

It is now most obvious why Judge Kavanaugh recorded and kept that calendar from his youth...  GOD KNEW THAT HE'd NEED it at this time! His earthly father set the example for him, and  Judge Kavanaugh followed that example. Nothing happens by accident. It is pure providence. 

The liberals in this country have been shown to be the EVIL ones. They will stop at nothing to prevent what they feel is a threat and anyway contrary to their values, opinions, and deeds...

I do not like the Senator from NEW JERSEY.  He is a hack of the worst kind. I'm from New Jersey and I should know. But I would never try to destroy his character through innuendos and things that may have happened when he was a teenager. I wonder if the Senator from New Jersey's background would stand up to such scrutiny. He is a creep.


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2018)

*Kavanaugh Testimony*

I [painfully] watched the whole thing. Here are my impressions.

Ballsy Ford

The Dims went out of their way to turn her into some kind of martyr. The GOP caved, using the prosecutor to low ball their questioning. Not once did anyone ask about her political activity on behalf of Shrillary or her participation in anti-Trump acts and demonstrations. These would’ve clearly shown the political reasoning behind her accusations and the way the Dim members of te committee handled it.

The Left trumpets her bravery in testifying and the Repubs failed to show how her intentions were purely political.

Did I believe her? Not one bit.

Judge Kavanaugh

His opening statement was powerful and his presentation was that of one who has been put through hell and had to watch the torture of his family. He not only laid out a credible defense but cited stuff to back himself up. I was amazed by his calendar and it left no doubt in my mind that his accuser was clearly wrong. If anything, his emotionalism made me uncomfortable and I have to admit to wondering how this experience will shade his judgment as an associate justice.

The Dims quickly showed their agreed-to tactic of trying to find the judge guilty by using the FBI investigation tactic. As per the previous hearing, it showed the emptiness and political desperation of the Dims.

I cringed and silently begged him to respond to the Dims question about whether or not he thought Ford’s accusation was political. “Of course it is!” I wanted him to answer.

Using the same prosecutor to ask questions of the judge as she did Ford really riled me. I was amazed and pleased as hell when Lindsay Graham said to hell with it and spoke up. I applauded him and sighed with relief that the remainder of the Repubs on the committee took their five minutes.

Did I believe him? You better believe it! Especially in that final segment when Senator Kennedy asked him to look him in the eye and swear to God whether or not the accuser was right. Kavanaugh’s response left no doubts in my mind.

My heart went out to the judge and the members of his family who have been put through hell by DimocRATic tactics. I think it will rouse conservatives and independents to vote red in November.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 28, 2018)

How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played. Ever been on a jury?

'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted' Ian Millhiser

OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread
.


----------



## Windparadox (Sep 28, 2018)

[QUOTE="SassyIrishLass, post: 20875378, member: 18937"]She's never met a left loon thought, ideal, platform or sleaze campaign she hasn't embraced After yesterday my contempt for the left has risen dramatically. This is not how things are supposed to be done, it's wrong to destroy someone over unprovable allegations.Nearly every leftist on this forum joined in on the attack. Like a pack of vicious and rabid animals. Mob rule at it's most disgusting hour.[/QUOTE]
`
That's pretty sad. When I leave this site, I don't give it or anything said on it, a thought. I'm certainly not here to learn anything.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> The NY Times was forced to apologize and delete a tweet with a poll asking if Dr Ford's testimony was credible. "We're sorry for this tweet. In retrospect, a Twitter poll is insensitive in light of the gravity of this hearing. We've deleted it."


?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played.
> 
> 'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted' Ian Millhiser



You're another one who can't think for yourself and parrots the talking points

Another rabid and vicious member of a mob out to destroy a man and his family over a mere allegation. 

I hope you're proud of yourself...your type dusgusts anyone that has watched this fiasco and knows exactly what the end game is 

You're worthless and your opinions are old , stale and redundant. You have no cred


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



-Somebody just molded their memory so it included Kavanaugh and Judge? Not anybody else, just those 2? Offering little details to corroborate the timescale. You know, I don't remember were I was 14 days ago at 4 pm. I do remember exactly were I was when my mother died, I'm ashamed to admit that I don't know the exact date on that. Were I was when the Twin Towers fell, I know the exact date on that because the public description of it has become a concept in itself. If you would ask me what I had for dinner that day, I wouldn't be able to tell you but I do remember bits and pieces from that day. That's how memory works. You might not remember all the details but you do remember the important stuff.
What you are suggesting is that someone INVENTED the most crucial detail about one of the most traumatic events of her life. On that unlikely scenario you are suggesting to promote somebody to the highest judicial position in the land.
-As to due process, I'll let slide that due process has often been the least of the GOP's concern. Due process in the case of something like this has always included the effort to establish the facts of these allegations. That's not the case here. At the very best Graham and the likes are contending that because the Democrats brought this up to late, they are exempt from having to follow due process. A dubious argument at best.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> [QUOTE="SassyIrishLass, post: 20875378, member: 18937"]She's never met a left loon thought, ideal, platform or sleaze campaign she hasn't embraced After yesterday my contempt for the left has risen dramatically. This is not how things are supposed to be done, it's wrong to destroy someone over unprovable allegations.Nearly every leftist on this forum joined in on the attack. Like a pack of vicious and rabid animals. Mob rule at it's most disgusting hour.


`
That's pretty sad. When I leave this site, I don't give it or anything said on it, a thought. I'm certainly not here to learn anything.[/QUOTE]

You're incapable of learning...you're an indoctrinated leftist sheeple 

Sad really. You may have been something if not. Instead you're a member of a mob


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I'm sure they would. They'd find the house, the date, interview Judge as well as the rest of the people that were in the house and tell them that Kav and Judge were drunken fools.  If you can't spot a liar after Trump you have a problem.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played. Ever been on a jury?
> 
> 'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted' Ian Millhiser
> 
> ...



Yes I noticed it as well, she was asking to many questions.  Then Graham spoke and she was no more.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh ruined his own name and is ruining it.  He is a liar.  One can tell. He is also an angry man.
> ...



it was his extreme denial that I know he was lying, also the friend of Dr. Ford was in agreement, but then he didn't watch her testify, he was on the phone with the Potus and he said to give them hell. How much do you want to bet.  Yes his life is ruined, due to the things he did in HS and now for being a liar, oh and he has a drinking problem.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



The difference is you are not trying to use those memories to ruin someone's life. Once you try to do that you damn well better remember enough to allow them to defend themselves. 

Show me where the GOP has been against due process.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


No, she did not lie. She just hasn't yet proven her charges beyond any reasonable doubt. Repubtards & Kavanaugh are refusing an FBI investigation because it could prove her charges beyond any reasonable doubt.

Attempting rape & murder is far beyond any sexual harassment accusations against Donald Trump, Clarence Thomas or Bill Clinton!!!


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


I never actually joined in the fisticuffs, but yeah, they beat the snot out of us public school girls.  Mean little shits, and like I said, WILD.


longknife said:


> *Kavanaugh Testimony*
> 
> I [painfully] watched the whole thing. Here are my impressions.
> 
> ...


_I have to admit to wondering how this experience will shade his judgment as an associate justice_
Agree.
That and his self-pitying, cry baby opening statement together with his sometimes flippant and even downright rude replies to Democratic questions, tell me what I needed to know about his character.
I do not stand behind his nomination, based on his character, regardless of whether he manhandled girls as a drunken teenager.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played. Ever been on a jury?
> ...


Pretty ironic really. He both was lambasting Democrats for making this a political circus, while at the same time changing the flow of the hearing from both sides asking questions of Kavanaugh, to Republican members making political speeches against the Democrats, while the Democrats were questioning Kavanaugh.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

Where were the parents while all these parties were going on?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> bill718 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ford, though nervous, was surprisingly well prepared, and did a good job of reciting the facts as she remembered them in a logical and respectful manner. Judge Kavanaugh, by comparison was angry, loud, disrespectful, and at times went off message to attack those who dared question him. His lashing out at Democrats and partisan rantings won't score many points with the general public,
> ...



which is why the FBI should of found these things out, but he refused a long with the GOP men.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yes she lied. 

Now scram with your redundant BS.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

"What you want to do is destroy this guy's life, hold this seat open, and hope you win in 2020."

Sen. Lindsey Graham blasted the Democrats opposing Judge Brett Kavanaugh during his Senate testimony.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


-I'm sorry, but are you now again suggesting that because Ford remembers her assault, this somehow makes it unfair to Kavanaugh to bring her sexual assault up? Again this guy is up for SCOTUS, not a dog catcher. 
-They have refused to call up Mark Judge, Ramires or Swetnick. They have refused to ask the President to reopen the FBI background check. They have refused actually ANY witness except Ford or Kavanaugh.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

So the fracture in US politics grows ever deeper?


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Actually in honesty, proving something like this beyond reasonable doubt 35 years after is unlikely. It should't matter since this isn't a trail.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.


I was hollering into the television screen, "YES or NO"   If this had been a courtroom, Kav would have been shut down quick by the judge for all his equivocating and roundabout answers.  Amazing how Grassley had NO problem with them.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Senator Durbin ask Kavanugh about an FBI investigation; Kavanaugh NEVER answers yes, or no.

Kavanaugh is pathetic.


American Bar Association tells Senate: Delay Kavanaugh until FBI investigates assault allegations - CNNPolitics

Kavanaugh is clearly putting on an over the top act & Kavanaugh demonstrated he does NOT have the temperament to be a judge on ANY bench, let alone on the SCOTUS.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



The bigger issue is if that he's not appointed because of the accusation his career is likely over and he is forever tainted over something:

1. He denies vehemently
2. That cannot be proven in any court of law, be it criminal or even civil.

The fact that the memories that could be checked out in any way is the most damning thing about this, be it a willful fabrication or just her mind remembering parts of what happened (to her) that didn't actually happen.

The background check would turn up nothing additional, because there is ZERO documentation of the incident in question.

As for the other 3, the committee (as a whole) had access to all the statements made, and even questioned some of them via paper. 

Is your lust for power so great that ruining a possibly innocent man is worth it?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.
> ...



Considering Ford's accusations would never get to the point of a trial, calling for the Standards of Judge to be enacted would result in the hearing never happening in the first place.


----------



## petro (Sep 28, 2018)

Issa said:


> A pussy grabber appointing a rapist....the party of cons.


You are a disgusting vile POS.
The vile tactics will cost you idiots in the end.

Democrats,  the party of liars and open sedition.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Just a comment.  When having a hearing, if I were asking a yes or no question, I would want an answer.  They weren't "trick" questions, from what I recall.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, is that right?  And what is this "nasty ride" you're feeling all confident about?  All I hear is the whining sour grapes of helpless impotence.



Well for starters, the American bar association (ABA) finally woke up and just sent a letter asking for due process and an FBI investigation.

A lot of sour grapes about to take to the streets


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I for one hopes someone files criminal charges and then we can see his life get ruined, he was lying and it was so obvious.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You sure don’t know how to read people. That was not cry baby or self pity! The dirty democrats tried to destroy him and they got the deserved shit storm that was delivered to them yesterday!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



There is the hilarious thing....criminal charges would never stick. You need fucking proof dimwit

You're so fcking stupid


----------



## Penelope (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is that right?  And what is this "nasty ride" you're feeling all confident about?  All I hear is the whining sour grapes of helpless impotence.
> ...


American Bar Association tells Senate: Delay Kavanaugh until FBI investigates assault allegations - CNNPolitics


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Nobody can seem to explain how Ford knew that Kavvy, Mark Judge, and this PJ person were all good friends.  According to Kavvy, he and his friends did not socialize with girls from Ford's school, he did not know her, and she did not know him.

So how did she know?  How did she ever become aware of the three of them, much less the fact that they were friends?  How did she ever know information about Kavvy's childhood?  If it was someone else who assaulted her, how would she have magically mistake someone else in the room who just happens to also be Kavvy's childhood friend?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Usually it's an Attorney on either side that wants the yes or no response only, not the judge. The judge only decides if the attorney's request is valid or not.


----------



## petro (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, is that right?  And what is this "nasty ride" you're feeling all confident about?  All I hear is the whining sour grapes of helpless impotence.
> ...


For what.
The FBI doesn't reach a conclusion. The report would be worthless.

At least that's what Biden used to say.
How Joe Biden’s comments about the FBI and Anita Hill are now being used against Democrats

Hypocrites.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



They better have real evidence, unlike all the ones so far. 

It's amazing how petty you progressive twats are.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


-Actually that is in the scheme of things pretty minor. Firstly, he STILL holds a position at the appellate court. He still has a career. Also the law is bigger then one man. The Supreme Court makes decisions for all Americans.
-AN FBI investigation could actually be helpful. They could interview Mark Judge for instance. Something that is better then simply accepting a statement. They could check when Judge worked at that supermarket establishing a time of the assault. Something that Ford suggested by the way. They could talk to the other 2 people who have made similar allegations and look for corroboration or exonerating evidence for Kavanaugh in the form of alibis or what not. There are a lot of facts the FBI could uncover that the Senate committee is simply not equipped for.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> I'm sure they would. They'd find the house, the date, interview Judge as well as the rest of the people that were in the house and tell them that Kav and Judge were drunken fools.  If you can't spot a liar after Trump you have a problem.


Though she was well coached, it was clear to anyone who knows their stuff that she is a manipulative prevaricator.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Petty and deranged.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.
> ...


amazing how you have no problem with unfounded accusations.

wait. it's you. not its not. carry on with the leftist bashing. i think we both know if someone on the left were accused of something so stupid you'd NOT be believing the accuser at that point and your tone would be very different.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



You really think that if he is not confirmed for this, and the Dems take the house, their base won't clamor for his Impeachment?

I find it comical you appeal to the law when if this was a court proceeding under the law he wouldn't be indicted. 

All the investigation thing is moot because Dems waited 2 months to bring this up for political reasons, sorry, actions have consequences. 

Floor vote time.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Nobody can seem to explain how Ford knew that Kavvy, Mark Judge, and this PJ person were all good friends.  According to Kavvy, he and his friends did not socialize with girls from Ford's school, he did not know her, and she did not know him.
> 
> So how did she know?  How did she ever become aware of the three of them, much less the fact that they were friends?  How did she ever know information about Kavvy's childhood?  If it was someone else who assaulted her, how would she have magically mistake someone else in the room who just happens to also be Kavvy's childhood friend?


no one can explain who's house they were at either.

amazing the 3rd accuser and ford are friends both represented by the same lawyer.

when you can balance your "AMAZING" instances in life, i'll listen. til then you're just hacking around trying to shove shit through a hole.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh going on and on trying to waste the 5 minutes of questioning time.
> ...


also - if this were a courtroom, it would take more than an unsubstantiated accusation for a judge to even listen to it.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played. Ever been on a jury?
> 
> 'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted' Ian Millhiser
> 
> ...


ever read what the FBI does and why this is not their role? the left is asking for something they know they're not going to get so they can whine the system isn't being fair to them when in reality they're not playing by the system setup but trying to work around it instead.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> amazing the 3rd accuser and ford are friends both represented by the same lawyer.



Do you have any evidence they are friends?  Actually, never mind.  Stay on track.  Even if they are friends, it still doesn't explain how Ford knows details of Kavvy's childhood when that should be impossible according to Kavvy's testimony.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 28, 2018)

Perhaps K. should have just pleaded the 5th and let the whole thing deflate under its own weight. Even if one does not like the guy, nor Trump, nor Republicans, this whole thing of unsubstantiated, foggy accusations of an alleged event decades ago that left nothing damaged and no one killed or hospitalized demeans all such 'hearings'.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

petro said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



A FACIAL post right here!

Makes me realize once again in life.....liberals make determinations based solely on their emotions. It's all over this thread!

We cant be leaving these people in charge of anything.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

petro said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It should at least clear the air around one of the potential liars

Oh I can hear footsteps.... yes! It’s Mark Judge with his bong in the court hallway.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I've been questioned and cross examined enough times to know that if I didn't immediately give a yes or no response to a yes/no question, I was going to get told by the judge to answer the question.  If I was lucky, and it was a question that required more than a yes/no, the judge would let me continue....


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

why did Kavanaugh go to SO MANY parties & why was he always drinking beer?

Seems like he was constantly  trying to get an easy piece of ass.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


-They may clamor for it. Doesn't mean they will get it.By the way what makes you think if the Democrats win they wouldn't clamor for his impeachment if he gets on the bench?
-This is a political appointment not a court of law. There's a difference. If someone would suggest that Kavanaugh would be jailed for this I would have a problem with them because THAT does require judicial standards of proof.
- There goes your argument that Republicans are following due process..... So because you suspect political motivation the Republicans should not find out the truth of these matters? Glad you don't use political motivation. "Hey it's just a lifetime appointment to the supreme court for a suspected rapist, what's the big deal?"
-I've said it before. I'm not big on fortune telling I'm really not, but I will make this prediction. Confirm Kavanaugh and the GOP can say goodbye to any but the most ardent females in the Trump base. All other ones will go out and vote just to spite them.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Nope.  I really had not decided how I would decide on this until I heard them both.  So I watched them both yesterday, and what I said earlier about my impression of his character and also the strident partisan tone of his statement--and attitude toward the Democratic questioners--stands.  Your insults don't change my mind in the least.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 28, 2018)

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Lol, not really. Never saw him getting questioned like yesterday.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



One thing that is very telling is that the attorney that the Republicans brought in was clearly in "cross examine" mode when questioning Ford, but not so when questioning Kavvy.  It just goes to show that she came in to treat Ford as a hostile witness.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Nope.  I really had not decided how I would decide on this until I heard them both.  So I watched them both yesterday, and what I said earlier about my impression of his character and also the strident partisan tone of his statement--and attitude toward the Democratic questioners--stands.  Your insults don't change my mind in the least.



So you have a problem with a partisan answer to a partisan question?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Or you would be allowed to explain on cross (if your attorney was on the ball and wanted you to explain)


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Booker and Harris were playing disgusting grammar and syntax games.
Two pieces of shit catering to their mentally disturbed constituents.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Somehow I think his track and field stint back in the summer of ‘82 will come in real handy LMAO.

We’re in for some hilarious comedy on SNL. We’ve witnessed the worst job interview ever lol .... my father’s calendars lmao. My stomach hurts lol


----------



## deanrd (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.


 That’s what Cosby supporters said.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Games like are you a drunk? Turns out he is.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Perhaps you're right Tilly.

I'm just from a different time.

I was always taught that in a public setting, men keep it together.  Only among family and friends is this type of carrying on socially acceptable.

. . . and even then, in older generations?

Brett Kavanaugh's Anger Should Surprise No One


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



They clamored for forcing the Republicans to use the Nuke option against Gorusch (and they got it). 

How did that work out for Dems?

So you are Ok with their life being ruined and political gain from false accusations. Got it. 

The hearing was the way to try to get to the bottom of things. The process is being followed to the letter in this case.

You are forgetting about mothers with sons, and wives with husbands who may worry their child or spouse can get railroaded by 30 year old accusations.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Um. that's what she was exactly brought in for, to deny Dems the optics of "a bunch of old men beating up on some poor woman"


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Someone on the SC had a perfect life?
Please elaborate.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 28, 2018)

From 'Believe All Victims' to 'Who Cares If It’s True,' the Brett Kavanaugh Accusation Has Produced Shameful Certainty


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



   You know those indians and their peyote and whisky.......


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yeah, I know.  But it also seemed to me that they wanted to create this veneer of having someone come in to independently investigate the facts.  In reality, her questioning shows that she was playing defense attorney, looking for opportunities to impeach an accuser's testimony.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

If lie detector tests and FBI investigations are so important to the truth, how about some questioning under hypnosis for Dr Ford to help her clarify her memory?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



   What rape?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've been questioned and cross examined enough times to know that if I didn't immediately give a yes or no response to a yes/no question, I was going to get told by the judge to answer the question.  If I was lucky, and it was a question that required more than a yes/no, the judge would let me continue....



I am not surprised the court considered you a hostile witness, and allowed the questioner to badger you with yes or no questions.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  I really had not decided how I would decide on this until I heard them both.  So I watched them both yesterday, and what I said earlier about my impression of his character and also the strident partisan tone of his statement--and attitude toward the Democratic questioners--stands.  Your insults don't change my mind in the least.
> ...


Did you see his smart ass response to Senator Klobuchar?  She was doing her job of trying to get to bottom of the allegations.  He asked if SHE had ever been blackout drunk.
C'mon, that wasn't USMB.  Smart ass responses to something like that are unprofessional.  If you missed it, the exchange is below.  Trying to determine if he drank to excess and might have forgotten an incident is at the heart of the allegations and wasn't "partisan" on Senator Klobuchar's part.  After a potty break, Kavanaugh came back and apologized to her--apparently someone took him aside and told him it was out of line.  His excuse was "this is a tough process."  Poor him.

Kavanaugh Apologizes to Klobuchar For Drinking Question


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


If it were a trial Brett Kavanaugh would have been jailed for being combative to questions from Sen. Amy Klobuchar. Kavanaugh acted guilty as hell choking down water, screaming, disrespecting authority & refusing investigation.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


-If some random person would accuse another random person of sexual assault, chances are that person committed sexual assault. One doesn't typically levy that accusation unmerited. Being able to prove it beyond reasonable doubt is another matter.
-The US finds it perfectly appropriate to have public registers of sex crime offenders. These people are branded for life. If that is appropriate I will not shed a tear for the few people who get wrongly accused of sexual crimes in cases were embarrassment on the local level is the worst they suffer.
- As to the hearing being meant to get to the bottom of things. You can't both admit that Republicans refused to take steps in the investigation and in the next breath say to they wanted to get to the bottom of things.


martybegan said:


> All the investigation thing is moot because Dems waited 2 months to bring this up for political reasons, sorry, actions have consequences.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...





KissMy said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


why do you find it necessary to lie and dramatize?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> It's amazing how for 30 years Repubtards were beyond obsessed that Clinton may have harassed a couple women, yet now support a rapist who spews Clinton conspiracy theories. Republicans had FBI investigating Clinton while allowing 9/11 attacks, but refuse the FBI investigate repubtard political operative judges rape.



The same goosesteppers who chant, "Lock her up!" at rallies.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



You're an idiot


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Sorry Kiss acting guilty does NOT constitute proof of guilt.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played. Ever been on a jury?
> 
> 'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted' Ian Millhiser
> 
> ...


Oh yes, we all know that all the rich are spoiled and heartless bigots --- the Kennedy's proved that  You need to review Roe v Wade --- that was a farce. Things are seldom what they seem.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> I will not shed a tear for the few people who get wrongly accused of sexual crimes



Shit like this is where nut bags lose the script.  Intellectually it's lazy and sloppy, and it's entirely un-American.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Such conduct is 100% appropriate to consider when evaluating a witness' credibility.


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dr. Ford was credible, responsive, fair and believable.
> 
> Judge Kavanaugh was not responsive, not credible and angry. Notice how he and Grassley responded to the Female Senators, cutting them off and not answering their questions; of course Kavanaugh treated the Democratic Senators no better. Time and again Kavanaugh let us know he played Football and Basketball, studied hard, drank beer and never engaged in any sexually inappropriate behavior.
> 
> Any judge would have instructed Kavanaugh, the witness, to answer the questions put to him; in fact he did not. He responded with stock responses he had practiced with lawyers at the White House for the days prior to the hearing.




Believable?  Really?

I've heard there may have been another such incident and she said you did it.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > I will not shed a tear for the few people who get wrongly accused of sexual crimes
> ...


Well, possibly. On the other hand since I have first hand experience in the consequences of dealing with sexual assault. And actively going after someone who did this to someone I cared about, I find it hypocritical to state otherwise.


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 28, 2018)

Does anyone know why the friend of Ford who she said introduced her to BK, why she never was pressed to give his name? Why did this one person get a special protection of anonymity that was not awarded to anyone else?


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I believe that ALL drinkers should be banned from belonging in the Democratic Party.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Sure, but Kiss is not talking about credibility, he's talking about jailing somebody over acting guilty. Pretty funny how you just lectured me about un-American.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


I really don't see how the FBI has anything but "She now remembers" to go on... Where is her calendar, diary, journal from 36 years ago? What did she tell her parents, her minister, her teachers, the police back then ----- or even now for that matter?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Klobuchar is an annoying bitch like the rest of them.  Kavanaugh apologized because he is gentlemanly, something that is wasted on Democrat women these days.


----------



## LittleNipper (Sep 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> So the fracture in US politics grows ever deeper?


Only if we allow it.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

3 letters would avoid threads like these (and a shitload of speculation):

F B I

The accounting of energy expended on coverage and committees  VS a 3 day FBI investigation (Anita Hill) ? Probably 1,000,000 to 1


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.

1. He did not answer many of the questions asked of him, instead going out in left field in many cases. Why did he avoid answering those questions?

2. What judicial demeanor? His demeanor was angry, unbalanced, almost deranged at times. Judicial ethical standards require that a judge be courteous, dignified, and patient. 
who would want to have their case held in his court with that demeanor?

3. And a big one there remain accusations that he committed felony sexual abuse, without any evidence to the contrary. An FBI investigation could have discovered that evidence, but unfortunately it was not looked for.

4. Finally, if he did in fact commit even a single one of the accused crimes, he also committed perjury.

There exist many possible candidates for the Supreme Court without all these doubts. Trump said there should be no doubts. Let's pick a candidate with no doubts!


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ford was credible, responsive, fair and believable.
> ...



So she's not believable because a lie she _hasn't_ made would have been a lie if she had made it?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.
> 
> 1. He did not answer many of the questions asked of him, instead going out in left field in many cases. Why did he avoid answering those questions?
> 
> ...


So why didn’t she go to the police again?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> 3 letters would avoid threads like these (and a shitload of speculation):
> 
> F B I
> 
> The accounting of energy expended on coverage and committees  VS a 3 day FBI investigation (Anita Hill) ? Probably 1,000,000 to 1


Should have been called 7 weeks ago  check would have been completed but NOOOO.Feinstein used it to DELAY...You know what  ABNORMALS FUCKED UP, THEY LOSE! Actions have consequences!


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



And?

She represented the Republicans on the Committee, not the Committee as a whole.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> Did you see his smart ass response to Senator Klobuchar?  She was doing her job of trying to get to bottom of the allegations.  He asked if SHE had ever been blackout drunk.
> C'mon, that wasn't USMB.  Smart ass responses to something like that are unprofessional.  If you missed it, the exchange is below.  Trying to determine if he drank to excess and might have forgotten an incident is at the heart of the allegations and wasn't "partisan" on Senator Klobuchar's part.  After a potty break, Kavanaugh came back and apologized to her--apparently someone took him aside and told him it was out of line.  His excuse was "this is a tough process."  Poor him.
> 
> Kavanaugh Apologizes to Klobuchar For Drinking Question



Whether or not he ever drank to excess does not provide a date or time for a party no one but the accuser remembers Judge Kavanaugh being at. So, you ask a hostile question, you get a hostile answer. At least Judge Kavanaugh apologized, and I doubt Senator Klobuchar will.

See, your response is based on what you want to hear, and how you could try and make it apply to something it doesn't necessarily apply to.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.
> 
> 1. He did not answer many of the questions asked of him, instead going out in left field in many cases. Why did he avoid answering those questions?
> 
> ...


Even bigger doubt about Balsy, NO ONE she mentioned backed her up....ABNORMALS  LOSE!


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.
> ...


How many don't  or didn't   ? Embarrassment   ??  Not wanting to piss in the wind knowing nothing would become of it?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Wow, nice job ignoring hundreds of years of american legal precedent. Innocent until proven guilty. 

Wow, guess you would be more concerned otherwise if it happened to you. 

They could have just went with a vote, or had the hearing monday. They bent over backwards to a point to give this woman the floor, and give the Dems another chance to bolster their 2020 campaign ads.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.
> ...



look it up, google it

why sexual assault victims do not report


or

you can ask one of the hundreds of teens those pedophile Priests sexually assaulted and did not report it for 20 to 40 years...


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Even the lawyers association says to involve FBI   DUE PROCESS ,,,RULE OF LAW   of which repubs know nothing of unless it helps their cause


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

We have some real dummies posting on this thread.


forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Imagine some of the banter today in that committee! I'm laughing.....because you know for sure they are considering the "bulldog" factor. It's always the bulldog women coming up with this shit and especially women know it! But how many men are laughing about it today??!!


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

LittleNipper said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Four people have given sworn affidavits to the committee stating what Ford told them about the accusation years BEFORE he was nominated. She has further asserted she told her congressman about Kavanaugh when he was put on the shortlist. She also wrote the Washington Post around the same time. Meaning there is a written record the accusation didn't just surface with his nomination.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.
> 
> 1. He did not answer many of the questions asked of him, instead going out in left field in many cases. Why did he avoid answering those questions?
> 
> ...



I have no doubts, ed.  And actually, he was quite calm by my standards, considering the way the Democrats tried to whack him.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It did happen to me from the perspective of the victim in case you forgot Marty.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


But this raises a very important question;

If a person who is not conscious, who is black out drunk, cannot be a consenting willing partner in sexual activity, is person who is black out drunk and "sleep walking," or "sleep eating" or "sleep fucking" responsible for their behavior?  How do we know that the person that they are having sex with is actually, "passed out" at the time they claim they are passed out?  Is someone that can't even remember having sex actually in control enough to have sex with someone that is unwilling unless they have some modicum of cooperation, even if they don't even remember? 

How does anyone know if both participants have no memory of the incident?

What I am getting at here, is as a society, we seem to be placing all the responsibility of bad things that happen when kids get black out drunk strictly on the boys, and not equally on the girls.  I just don't understand why this is.  I have read the yearbooks of both, I know what they both really truly wanted.  I don't think either is guiltless.  

Sexual Assault and Rape are the new McCarthyism here.  If they are going to play these cards politically to destroy men's lives, boys should NEVER drink around girls, ever.  They should just not have any fun with them.  That is all there is to it.  It's clear now, anything bad that happens, any hurt feelings or loss of control, it will always be the guys fault.

Never mind giving any sympathy to those even falsely accused???

Ian Buruma and the age of sexual McCarthyism | Spectator USA


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Unfortunately these hearing has left lots of doubt about this guy.
> 
> 1. He did not answer many of the questions asked of him, instead going out in left field in many cases. Why did he avoid answering those questions?
> 
> ...



What serious question did he not answer?


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Bent over backwards??? They did less than the minimum any rookie cop would do to find the facts.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Wrong - I said if this were a trial Kavanaugh would be jailed for contempt of court!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > amazing the 3rd accuser and ford are friends both represented by the same lawyer.
> ...


suddenly you want evidence.

how fucked up is that? blind accusations are cool when you like the direction but now a party foul.

sorry - but FUCK THAT. i ain't playing that game. if you establish that accusations are enough and the accused must prove their innocence, then you prove they're NOT friends.

now tell me, is this a good tactic to become "standard"?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


this isn't a courtroom. so you're mixing situations to fit your emotions.

kinda hard to get more leftist than that.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



*Four people have given sworn affidavits to the committee stating what Ford told them about the accusation years BEFORE he was nominated. *

That's called hearsay.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


NO. I am asking about why when she did decide to go public why she first went to the Washington Post and then to Diane Feinstein? According to you guys he committed a felony. There is no statute of limitations! She has two masters degrees and a PhD. She has two lawyers who know who know what a felony is. So, why didn’t they go to the police or to the FBI? Want me to tell you? She was nobody’s victim. This was a political hit job start to finish. It was not about justice or truth or the American way. It was about a corrupt political party and revenge. Poor Democrats they are so evil and mindless. I loathe them.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


wah.

they're not playing fair with our unfair accusations.

wah.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Even the lawyers association says to involve FBI   DUE PROCESS ,,,RULE OF LAW   of which repubs know nothing of unless it helps their cause



Just shows the ABA has judicially lost its way as well.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...


Sure, on the other hand stating that we don't know what she told other people is incorrect.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


this never would have made it to trial because there is no proof of the activity. in a trial, burden of proof falls on the accuser.

again, the left loves to mix and match situations to match their emo's and then get all upset when:
1) people don't follow along
2) people do it back to them


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...





Your boy Kavvy walked right into a glaring discrepancy, and now you're melting down because nobody will believe your made up claims.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Or alternatively she knew that proving it to judicial standard would be nigh on impossible and decided to get another measure of revenge on someone who traumatized her.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


wah.

blind accusations w/o proof suck and i'm not going to go along with them from anyone on any side.

discrepancy - like 4 guys!. no wait, 2 and 2 were down stairs. no wait, i had a girlfriend with me... funny you don't give a shit about her ever changing story.

we are so far beyond a single person at this point and i'm arguing the methodology, not the people. you can keep doing the "your boy" crap but i don't care which side, who it is and the like. part of our "american" process cannot be "guilty until proven innocent" any longer.

sorry but that leftist ideal needs to die a horrible painful death.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You're talking to the same crowd who thinks religious neutrality is a war on Christmas.  I don't think they put much stock into those claims against the church.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



And yet you _still_ can't escape the fact that Ford knew details about Kavvy's childhood which, according to Kavvy's testimony, should be impossible.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


and yet, you still allow HER to have an ever changing story but if he can't counter her ever changing story, HE is guilty.

again - FUCK THAT.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


How do you know the accusation is unfair?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


because it can't be proven. it's word against word and people will just group up into their standard groups and duke it out.

when you can prove what you say, come forward with it. if you can't, shut up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



What she told other people, 30 years after the "event", isn't proof that anything happened.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



There was a statute of limitations at the time.  Her lawyers understand _ex post facto.
_


----------



## HaShev (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


That is false and incomplete information that paints a false narrative.  The 4 sworn papers handed to the committee are from HUSBAND and other relatives =(self testimony) while those claimed there say it never happened, those people hold more weight.  We don't know if they merely state her accounting an incident and not naming the perp. and or them filing in the blank to support her, especially since time and time again we find MSM tweeking their narrative to fit their propaganda. *Notice they handed "4" family witness statements to counter and smokescreen the "4" testimonies from people she claimed witness the events who denied her claims.
Even her best friend denied her claim and so Ford threw her under the bus telling thr world that Ladies business with excuses that it's because she has health issues.  Some Dr can't even keep her school days best friend's confidentiality.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hiryuu said:
> ...


She asked a hard question, but she didn't pull those allegations out of her ass.  She was at least trying to do her job.  I notice that the Republicans used their time during the Kavanaugh questioning to complain about the Dems and argue about holding onto the letter for six weeks, etc. etc. and nothing to do with the actual accusations.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


This means that a huge amount of sexual assault cases will never be reported. After all  a lot of those come down to he said, she said.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



*And yet you still can't escape the fact that Ford knew details about Kavvy's childhood *

What details did she know?


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

HaShev said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...


Wow so evidence can not possibly be true. It has to be fabricated?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


my feelings exactly about  racist lying corrupt republicans    AND the man at the head of their party


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> It's amazing how for 30 years Repubtards were beyond obsessed that Clinton may have harassed a couple women, yet now support a rapist who spews Clinton conspiracy theories. Republicans had FBI investigating Clinton while allowing 9/11 attacks, but refuse the FBI investigate repubtard political operative judges rape.


Isn't it a little difficult for a 17-year-old young man who is a virgin to be a rapist?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


so what would be your answer to be fair to both? you can't simply accuse people w/o proof. are you not seeing how easily that can manipulated?


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Seems a lot has changed since november 2017


iceberg said:


> because the floodgates have been opened up.
> 
> i don't disagree there are some asshole men out there. we're seeing far too much of it and to a point i'm glad we're finding out just who these people are. but to the other point, we weren't around for a picture, we don't know the entire story and i still think if you didn't stop him 10 years ago, why bother now?
> 
> ...


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so why did they hold onto the letter for 6 weeks?

you seem to be demanding all the lefts questions get answered but the right? well those are stupid questions that don't deserve an answer.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Should have been called 7 weeks ago  check would have been completed but NOOOO.Feinstein used it to DELAY...You know what  ABNORMALS FUCKED UP, THEY LOSE! Actions have consequences!



LMAO. 7 weeks..... 1 week... who bloody cares.  As per Anita Hill, the investigation took 3 days and we're at least 2 weeks into this quagmire.

You're using ultra-partisan Chucky lines (Grassley) as your sole defense BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Nakedly partisan Kavanaughty is being railroaded to the SC to support a future evangelical rule and protect Trump-style dictatorships. 

Gotta admit he'd look better with that black turban... At least we'd be spared that fake hair !


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Oh, you are so pathetically desperate.  

The fact _still_ remains that HE has corroborated her story, in part, to the contradiction of his own testimony.  You can complain about imaginary "changes" to her story that haven't actually happened all you want.  It doesn't matter.  Kavvy has trapped himself in a lie.  Kavvy says that he and she never knew each other, and that their social circles never would have overlapped.  But Ford's knowledge of details about Kavvy's life shows that to be a lie.  

She is not being considered to sit on the Supreme Court.  The question is whether Kavvy should be on the court.  As I have said this entire time, whether this sexual assault occurred shouldn't be determinative of his confirmation outcome, as Democrats would like to insist.  It's a matter of his integrity.  His honestly was severely damaged in the initial hearings, and now he has 100% undoubtedly committed perjury before a Congressional committee.  He is not fit for the Supreme Court.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 28, 2018)

Mitchel the sexual crimes prosecutor who questioned Ford says...she could not take this anywhere near a court room, she wouldn't even seek a search warrant so Ford is a big fat liar!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been called 7 weeks ago  check would have been completed but NOOOO.Feinstein used it to DELAY...You know what  ABNORMALS FUCKED UP, THEY LOSE! Actions have consequences!
> ...


Funny, Hill was a fucking liar also didn't  work then either, REAL Americans know bullshit when they hear it!


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *American Bar Association: Delay Kavanaugh Vote Until FBI Investigates*
> ...


If he loses will he cry those phony tears??    I predict one more scumbag to keep the other one ,Thomas ,company


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



there was a lot of other context left out of this along the way - but kudos for reaching back a year to pull this out.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

the question that didn't get ask that I can't find,

How did you know Brett Kavanaugh and was this the only time you ever hung around with him?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


shut up! uncool


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Good one   Perverts like Kavanaugh  and Thomas  real Americans  ? lol lol   With the pervert in chief as president


----------



## HaShev (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It has everything to do with the accusations, it places the context and motive for the committee to be A) using a non substantiated accusation B)calling for delay tactic FBI investigation (which we now know they can abuse power to rig) even though they already know that is not their jurisdiction or how these things work..  
Don't be so Naive, you are being used and abused by the lawless party as much as Ford is.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


heh - i must be desperate, yes.

her ever changing story isn't an issue.
his not knowing how shes knows some unknown childhood secret dooms him however.

i *still* have zero idea of what you're referring to here on this new revelation. but hey - it seems to make you warm and fuzzy and prone to use 1990s emotes.

when you're ready to talk "facts" then please present them, not reference them, in our discussions.

the question is NOT whether or not he should be on the court - that is the end result of the question you bypass along the way cause you don't WANT him on the court, so this MUST be true so your emotions can feel.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 letters would avoid threads like these (and a shitload of speculation):
> ...


That is such a LIE....  Dr. Ford asked for it to be confidential from Feinstein and the victim is the one who gets to decide.

but once it was out in the open, there is no reaso to not spend the 3 or so days, and follow the protocol of the law on this, reopen the back ground check for the FBI....  as they have done with every single person they have vetted, they reopen the background check if something new comes up.

Seems to me, there are a lot of skeletons in his past with his alcoholism involved, that they are trying to hide.

Pick another Conservative Supreme Court Justice

seriously!

You all have dug in your heels for a man that should not be on the Supreme Court for the rest of his life, all because of Trump's black Magic Spell on you....  

It really is scary, to see what he's done to all of you.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Sure I can see that this can be manipulated. The point is if I have to choose between doing right by victims of sexual assault and doing right by those that commit sexual assault, I will side on the side of the victims because I know they are more numerous. There's no perfect solution. And I'm perfectly willing to agree that judicial standards should be upheld when you're talking about jailing someone. But you are asking to give the benefit of the doubt to someone for a seat on the supreme court.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been called 7 weeks ago  check would have been completed but NOOOO.Feinstein used it to DELAY...You know what  ABNORMALS FUCKED UP, THEY LOSE! Actions have consequences!
> ...



*As per Anita Hill, the investigation took 3 day*

Investigating claims about behavior that took place a few years earlier, questioning co-workers who were easily found cannot be compared to finding evidence 36 years later especially since she had no address, no time frame and no fucking witnesses.


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> How about the ball-less republicans couldn't face a woman but turned cheerleaders for a lying spoiled rich boy.  Kavanaugh was belligerent and didn't agree to a FBI investigation. His belligerence is the sign of any guilty person when caught, and his refusal for an FBI investigation is a sign he is a liar and knows it. The guilty always overact their innocence because they must also convince themselves as well as the other. Kavanaugh being the heartless bigot even dissented on the ACA and he lied about his position on Roe v Wade. Many people are easily fooled by dramatic exclamations of innocence, that he did well. Sad that Americans are so easily played. Ever been on a jury?
> 
> 'Injustices: The Supreme Court's History of Comforting the Comfortable and Afflicting the Afflicted' Ian Millhiser
> 
> ...


Sad Snowflake response.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Wasn't hard, just typed your name and Al Franken and voila. As to it being out of context. it was your OP calling for the ousting of a public figure about ALLEGED sexual misconduct. pretty relevant in this context.


----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



*Sad Snowflake response.*


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Who his close friends were when he was in high school.  If this was a case of mistaken identity she would not have happened to mistakenly identify someone whose existence would--according to Kavvy's testimony--have been unknown to her.  She hasn't said that Kavvy and some other person she was well acquainted with were the ones in the room.  She has pointed to someone that Kavvy himself says was his close friend in those days.  She has pointed out that she also knew this PJ  figure and that PJ was good friends with Kavvy in those days.  Kavvy corroborates that he was good friends with PJ in high school.

But according Kavvy, he didn't know Ford, he claims that Judge never knew Ford, he claims that he and his friends never associated with students from Ford's school, and that there would have been no way for their respective social circles to have overlapped.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Mitchel the sexual crimes prosecutor who questioned Ford says...she could not take this anywhere near a court room, she wouldn't even seek a search warrant so Ford is a big fat liar!


Yes she is, but Mitchel's statement isn't based on Ford's lies, but on the lack of evidence and uncorroborated statements.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> She asked a hard question, but she didn't pull those allegations out of her ass.  She was at least trying to do her job.  I notice that the Republicans used their time during the Kavanaugh questioning to complain about the Dems and argue about holding onto the letter for six weeks, etc. etc. and nothing to do with the actual accusations.



She [Senator Klobuchar] asked a question that didn't address the allegation Dr. Ford made, and requiring an answer that doesn't apply to an event there is no proof of occurring. The Republicans expressed their concerns over the idea the Democrats on the Committee were doing exactly what you are trying to do here.

You are attempting to require an answer to a question regarding an event no one but the accuser claims occurred, and cannot provide any proof that it actually did occur. Likewise, you are expecting the Republicans to play along, and ask questions about an event the witness [Kavanaugh] had already stated never occurred.

Why would they ask Kavanaugh questions Dr. Ford couldn't answer about her own allegations?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


Mostly because they know he will protect the POS in the WH from indictment


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


But you left out Blow Job Clinton, Carlos Danger, Elliot Spitzer, and John Edward's...you ABNORMALS are too fucking easy to bitch slap....seems there is a lower quality ABNORMAL on this site than others who KNOW BETTER then to bring up perverts!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

HaShev said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


it was not Feinstein who leaked the letter, and her staff after long questioning, all deny it, say it was not them....  and now we are finding out it could have been a friend of hers that must have leaked it to the press  or the press just dug deeper or it was a Republican operative or who knows?

But as Old Lady said, it has NOTHING AT ALL, not even a NANO BIT to do with Dr. Ford and her TELLING THE TRUTH about what happened to her at 15 and WHO the perpetrators were....

Dr. Ford was not lying, EVERYONE who watched and listened to the hearing KNOWS that Dr. Ford was NOT lying.

That means,, KAVANAUGH IS LYING.

And by his actions in this hearing, he SHOWED on NEON blinking SIGNS that he was LYING and obfuscating.

Honestly, he does not have the temperament to be a Judge on any court, let alone the highest court in the land for a lifetime, after watching him squirm and repeat his memorized lines yesterday.

What we got from him over and over again

WE DRANK THE YEAR, I LIKE BEER!


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *As per Anita Hill, the investigation took 3 day*
> Investigating claims about behavior that took place a few years earlier, questioning co-workers who were easily found cannot be compared to finding evidence 36 years later especially since she had no address, no time frame and no fucking witnesses.




You've got a year book (with great anecdotes lol)
Tons of drunken parties
2 fantastic books by Mark Judge (and a bong to boot)
2 more accusers
Youthful memories of the best time of their lives
Kavanaughty's highly detailed calendars (just like his father)
Man... you start digging here and you've got a gold mine under oath. I figure at least a few months of watching witnesses on the stand spilling the beans LMAO


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Didnt help BLOW JOB, now did it!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


you're asking me to give someone the benefit of doubt who has a history of "resist" and "obstruction" and womans rights.

which to me this all boils down to. roe vs. wade. ie, its all political which to me brings *any* accusation into doubt. most people i talk to sooner or later get to roe vs wade and womans rights and when i say "then this is political, not justice" and by that time they are wrapped in emotions and scream YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT...

which comes back to a very common theme for the left these days. any means to get to their end is ok.

that is a dangerous road for a country to be on and simply cannot be allowed. legitimizing this only means the right will eventually do the same and then the left will have to kick this up quite a bit and take us again to a new level of stupid.

i will agree i would NOT want to prevent actual victims to come forward; but with this being political vs. legal, how does what ford is doing *help* others who may have been assaulted come forward? it would seem that the actual goal of stopping the violence against women is just as harmed from her own actions.

so *if* this is all about the political games, then this is character assassination. *If* allowed because we don't like his politics or this is todays "business as usual" then where do we go from here as we legitimize "anything goes" in our politics?


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Ford and her story would be ripped to shreds in a courtroom.
> ...



Mitchell the sex crimes prosecutor says after questioning Ford she could not take this anywhere near a court room, she wouldn't even seek a search warrant. OH SNAP!


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 28, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Mitchel the sexual crimes prosecutor who questioned Ford says...she could not take this anywhere near a court room, she wouldn't even seek a search warrant so Ford is a big fat liar!
> ...



Ford's extremely selective amnesia is PROOF she's a big fat lying liberal puke.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Funny, Hill was a fucking liar also didn't  work then either, REAL Americans know bullshit when they hear it!



I don't know what qualifies as a "REAL" American and doubt that you could provide a rational definition.
That said, discerning individuals can determine the difference. Thomas was a bit of a sleaze but that has not been shown to color his judicial decisions, and yes Anita Hill and her pubic hair coke was a crock.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


no - it's a good point and i'll need to stop and give it thought as to where i'm coming from. in this case from what i recall "diaperboy" had a known / documented history of trolling high schools, making this more believable due to his own actions that *could* be verified.

i don't see the same in kavanaugh. he passed (6) FBI background checks and if he were holding spiked punch rape parties, *someone* from his past would have found out. i've talked to a military friend who had to go through one for clearance and he said they were *very* thorough. to me this says his has no history of doing actions that would make this accusation more believable, and moore didn't have that same "clear" background.

but again - kudos to you - that was a good reply.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That's because the accusations were shit.  The behavior of the Democrats was on display for all to see.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Normally it's the traumatic parts of an event that are difficult to remember as the brain tries to push them aside. When and where, those are remembered


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?

and you retro-emote me for "reaching" on things.


----------



## hadit (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



She wants to derail a man's entire career and life with this. She should meet a pretty high standard of credibility, and she hasn't. The timing of the story's release and her lack of verifiable details make it difficult to believe her, unless you're determined that you will, no matter what.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


She didnt do a very good job of it being confidential, as you ABNORMALS opened her up to  fucking MEMORY LAPSE of 30 years?....We were born in the dark  but it wasn't  last night!...How many background checks do you want to hold this off until you idiots think you can win Congress?....Again, we were born in the dark....funny  we look at you mind dead  leftists and say the same thing  you people suspend reality to whatever way YOU want it...to bad because....


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

The Democrats have gone way over the edge of sanity this summer.

The thought that Kavanaugh organized Rape Train parties as a student in prep school just seems absurd.

But before this, the Democrats compared President Trump's presser in Helsinki where he trolled the media with the Holocaust.

The D's have gone coo-coo.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy, I know how good actresses can be. Yesterday's hearing was merely a performance by a very talented actress/psychologist who is (1) A serial DNC activist (2) A person who thinks her performance did a great service to womankind, and (3) That she personally got rid of a Conservative SCJOTUSA in a thespian masterpiece of her talented way with her superior hyperbolic performance of a lifetime, backed by her PhD that proves only that she didn't snore her way through college. Oh, and did you know her scientific forte is creating scenarios that will persuade people into anything she likes politically, which just happens to be liberal hatred for Republicans? IOW, her performance was all bs.


----------



## dblack (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



The issue isn't whether a crime was committed. It's a question of character. Kavanaugh isn't on trial. He's being considered for a job opening.

That said, it sure smells like a political stunt. Democrats are pulling out all the stops to prevent, or at least delay, the Court tilting further to the right. Similar to the games the Republicans played to deny Obama's last appointment.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


>


Now THATS funny.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

hadit said:


> She wants to derail a man's entire career and life with this. She should meet a pretty high standard of credibility, and she hasn't. The timing of the story's release and her lack of verifiable details make it difficult to believe her, unless you're determined that you will, no matter what.



Ford's entire life was derailed by Kavanaughty. Kavanaughty is 53. She suffered for 38 years... I guess it's his turn now.
Karma ?

If you want verifiable details you need the F B I.  *You might even send Ford to jail with that!!!.*

Sheesh I wonder why the republicans didn't think of that ? Hmmmmmm...... 

Where is Kojak when you need him!


----------



## HaShev (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


1)that was a smokescreen reply not a rebutle to what I said.
2)you revictimised the true victim and lied about Ford not lying, she was already caught in many contradictions whether intentional or mental.
3)you are contradicting her own witnesses, not Kavanaugh's not thecRepublican's, but Ford's own claims therefore you are calling Ford a liar yet saying she never lied.  That is how confused you are.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


for someone not lying, it's strange how all those who were "there" say they don't know of such a party.


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 28, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



LOL okay Ford having just escaped an attempted rape, fearing for her life she runs outside, fearing that Kavanaugh may chase her down, so she's outside the house moments after escaping this harrowing ordeal AND can't remember how she got home??? Give me a freaking break.

Go ahead explain it, she's 15, no drivers license no car miles from home so how did she get home? Here's why she forgot that part, because the driver would have been called on to corroborate her phony story.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

Bullshit, she had to go to a shrink to be JOLTED to remember....damn. you fools think we dont read the news? Morons  no wonder zI call them ABNORMALS!


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


The FBI does not investigate beyond age 18. According to the accuser he was 17, she 15. Now what part of that do ewe not understand?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


He’s white, she is white! Why is your dumb ass playing the race card!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

HaShev said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Balsy sounded like she was drugged up. Slow speech. didnt remember aALWAYS talking to her lawyer before answering....Typical ABNORMAL behavior when put on the spot and a lawyer has to try to cover her lies!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


cause they want people to think in stereotypes. they have demonized the "right" as racist so now it's a free card in the game.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

This pretty much sums it up.  As Kavanaugh noted, the Dems are not interested in Advise & Consent (or Due Process), they are engaged in Search & Destroy against ANYONE who does not conform to their hideous secular Prog Religion.

_On the eve of yesterday's hearing, Republicans released just their investigation of every insane allegation against judge Kavanaugh. One of those was that he had raped a woman on a boat in Newport, Rhode Island.

The allegation was made by some random Twitter user, and Republicans clearly released this information as part of their message that they took every allegation, no matter how ridiculous, seriously enough to investigate.

Media figures pounced, airing the allegation alongside claims that a 15 year old had run a gang rape scheme in high school.

In other words, instead of treating gingerly one of the worst accusations that can be made against a man, Democrats fed a chain of accusations the media, who happily, without vetting, regurgitated them as writ.

I try very hard not to swear on this website, but it is precisely this b******* or some variant up with which we must constantly put whenever the left gets its panties in a twist.

Whatever the truth of Dr. Ford's allegations, they were weaponized against not only a judicial candidate, but the right, without direct corroborating evidence and with the megaphone of the media happily supplied.

The fact that there is no contemporaneous, corroborating, direct or even indirect evidence is strongly suggestive of at the very least the inaccuracy of the claims.

But in the same way the FBI's conclusion that the allegations against Clarence Thomas were baseless, ordinary rules of logic and evidence go out the window, and the media plays along, when Republicans are accused of sex crimes.

This b******* is why we are in raged. Democrats are sending a message that if you mess with their sacrament, they will burn you to the ground, and like so many clapping seals, are media cheers them on.

And then, the cherry on top? A man is accused of serial violation of helpless women, one of the worst possible accusations that can be made against a man, roars back his defiance, and is accused of being unbalanced.

F*** all that.

The message that both the political and media wings of the Democratic Party are sending is that if you are a conservative and want to be in public life, they will destroy you._

Live Blog | September 28, 2018 06:49:33


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

Its material to this discussion......

Almost invariably, the people backing Ford here are the same people who fell for the Russian collusion hoax....the somehow just fail to be able to connect the dots on stuff. For example.....alot of these same people are talking about the FBI like it is relevant here. They buy the loose association nonsense thrown out by the msm. Most folks can connect the dots.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


It is the ABNORMALS DEFAULT POSITION !!!


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It was fun to watch the angry old white guys take over with Kav. The look on her face was priceless. My personal favorite was Little Lindsey. Thought he was gonna pop a vein.
He was of course, performing for an audience of ONE. Clearly bucking for a top job in DOJ once Dotard starts firing people.
Kav's opening statement was fine, but then he went sideways. It's okay though - ram his ass through and see how it goes for ya in the midterms.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> LOL okay Ford having just escaped an attempted rape, fearing for her life she runs outside, fearing that Kavanaugh may chase her down, so she's outside the house moments after escaping this harrowing ordeal AND can't remember how she got home??? Give me a freaking break.
> Go ahead explain it, she's 15, no drivers license no car miles from home so how did she get home? Here's why she forgot that part, because the driver would have been called on to corroborate her phony story.



Yeah.... everyone forgets that the hearing is not a court. You hear to forge an opinion. If you want facts you need the F B I to corroborate testimony.

Without facts you end up with partisan puke like that 'Trump guided' Graham outburst reminiscent of inquisition times where blind faith primed over reason.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Potential Swing Voter Susan Collins Gets Phone Calls From George W. Bush, Condoleezza Rice

bush and rice both speak highly of kavanaugh. still.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> It was fun to watch the angry old white guys take over with Kav. The look on her face was priceless. My personal favorite was Little Lindsey. Thought he was gonna pop a vein.
> *He was of course, performing for an audience of ONE. Clearly bucking for a top job in DOJ once Dotard starts firing people.*
> Kav's opening statement was fine, but then he went sideways. It's okay though - ram his ass through and see how it goes for ya in the midterms.



That's a given. He's replacing Sessions after the mid-terms.... _if Republicans keep house and senate_.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


still in the gutter eh?  go figure. Hill lied and so has ford.  when someone can't remember correctly 95% of a story to say 100% for the 5% isn't logical. Even her own girlfriend said she wasn't there.  that was a huge oops.


----------



## Stephen Brandon (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Anyone with a capacity for critical thought would wonder why Dr. Ford would go to the press if she was serious about keeping her anonymity. She is a smart woman who has lived on this Earth for a good amount of time. She couldn't credibly believe that such an explosive claim wouldn't be investigated relentlessly by the Washington Post. 

Which leads me to not her testimony, which I thought credible, but her mental state. She talked about fear of flying, claustrophobia, marital problems for which she sought couples and individual counseling. There is nothing wrong with any of this. Such neuroses do not make me disbelieve what she believes she testified to. But it does make me question her ability to


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Considering there is no address, no time frame and no fucking witnesses, Grassley seems to be setting high store by the four WITNESSES he says he has sworn statements from denying that it happened.  If we can have that much "evidence," why do you believe the FBI could not come up with any more?


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



I'm talking about being accused of sexual assault. 30 years later. with no real evidence.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Potential Swing Voter Susan Collins Gets Phone Calls From George W. Bush, Condoleezza Rice
> bush and rice both speak highly of kavanaugh. still.



Oh great.... 'born again' GW Bush comes back to haunt. I'll never forget his 'rapture' speech.... sheesh. A guy like Kavanaughty would obviously help his cause (rolleyes)

Bush Rapture Plan
The Rapturous George Bush | HuffPost
_Today, former President George W. Bush is giving the keynote speech in Irvine, Texas, at a major fundraising convention for a messianic religious group whose goal is to convert Jews to Christianity, so there can be the Rapture._


----------



## Claudette (Sep 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



None of her "witnesses" corroborated anything she said.

BK will be on the SC.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

Fear of flying?

She's been around the world.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



They gave them an extra freaking week to dig more dirt and coach her for her testimony.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


there is but only one way it made it out in the open.  can you tell me how it did? I know, but I got laugh waiting you won't say it.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


you talking hill or ford at this point?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > She asked a hard question, but she didn't pull those allegations out of her ass.  She was at least trying to do her job.  I notice that the Republicans used their time during the Kavanaugh questioning to complain about the Dems and argue about holding onto the letter for six weeks, etc. etc. and nothing to do with the actual accusations.
> ...


Ford said he was very inebriated.  How is the Senator's questioning not relevant?


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2018)

Feinstein is blatantly lying again.

"I didn'tdunutin"


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


BTW, I see we're going around in circles now.  here we go round in circles,


----------



## Stephen Brandon (Sep 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Diane Feinstein kept it secret for 45 days, ignoring her duty to report it to the committee. She should have told Dr. Ford immediately that she could do everything in her power to keep her anonymity, but she could not guarantee it. And that, under those terms, she could withdraw the allegation or go forward. But Dr. Ford had already gone to the press at that point, so one really has to wonder how coherent her mind is. She had to have known that WaPo would relentlessly pursue her story. There is no way a 50+ year old college professor could be that naive.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been called 7 weeks ago  check would have been completed but NOOOO.Feinstein used it to DELAY...You know what  ABNORMALS FUCKED UP, THEY LOSE! Actions have consequences!
> ...


so why did feinstein not request the investigation six weeks earlier when she had the letter?  why did the democrats not join the GOP in the discussions with the witnesses?  son, see when you have a bad hand, you should fold.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> I'm talking about being accused of sexual assault. 30 years later. with no real evidence.



Once again. You'll get your '*real*' evidence through a '*real*' *FBI* investigation.

1991: Anita Hill accusing Clarence Thomas. George H. W. Bush is president: FBI investigation.
2018: Ford, Ramirez, Swetnick accusing Kavanaughty. Donald F. Trump 'grab them by the pussy' is president: No FBI.

My guess is that Republican wives will be locked at home for the mid-terms LOL


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about being accused of sexual assault. 30 years later. with no real evidence.
> ...



No, you won't. The FBI doesn't have some magical time machine to go back and document what happened in 1982. 

Again, Anita Hill accused a Federal Employee of harassment at a Federal Agency, on Federal Property. In that case the FBI has original jurisdiction on the matter.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> They gave them an extra freaking week to dig more dirt and coach her for her testimony.



That's not their job..... (rolleyes).... *Federal Bureau of Investigation* is there for that.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


what evidence?


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Considering there is no address, no time frame and no fucking witnesses, Grassley seems to be setting high store by the four WITNESSES he says he has sworn statements from denying that it happened.  If we can have that much "evidence," why do you believe the FBI could not come up with any more?



They didn't say that the event didn't happen the way Dr. Ford alleged it did. They said the event never occurred at all, and/or that they were never at a party where the event could have occurred with Dr. Ford and Kavanaugh. The FBI cannot investigate something that never occurred, and has no one with any knowledge of when or where, any event could have happened. What they have is one person telling them something occurred somewhere at some time, and the witnesses she named, saying it never happened anywhere at any time.

There is no need to investigate something that has no substantial basis for investigation, outside of an empty accusation that cannot be proven because no one has any information when and where it could have ever happened (including the witnesses she named).


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > They gave them an extra freaking week to dig more dirt and coach her for her testimony.
> ...


nope,  you obviously didn't listen to the Biden replay did you?  LOL.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > They gave them an extra freaking week to dig more dirt and coach her for her testimony.
> ...



The FBI would merely report what they already had from the previous 6 background checks the did on him.
Again, it is not their jurisdiction. 

You are a half trick pony, nothing more.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 28, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Funny how people think something that supposedly happened 30+ years ago can be investigated 30+ years later.

Ford should have told her parents what happened and they would have contacted the police and investigation would have been done then.

This whole thing is a crock of shit.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > They gave them an extra freaking week to dig more dirt and coach her for her testimony.
> ...


Roll your eyes all you want. Marty is correct.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> They didn't say that the event didn't happen the way Dr. Ford alleged it did. They said the event never occurred at all, and/or that they were never at a party where the event could have occurred with Dr. Ford and Kavanaugh. The FBI cannot investigate something that never occurred, and has no one with any knowledge of when or where, any event could have happened. What they have is one person telling them something occurred somewhere at some time, and the witnesses she named, saying it never happened anywhere at any time.
> *There is no need to investigate something that has no substantial basis for investigation*.



You bet there is. Slandering a choir boy like Kavanaughty is a major offense !!!
His family has undergone death threats !!!
His reputation is shot !!!
This is scandalous and deserves a long trial to put Ford behind bars for life !!! .... and beyond !!!


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

Claudette said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



Exactly, even if nothing ever happened from it, there would be contemporary records, which probably would have been found in the background check, and would have gotten BK off the short list.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Claudette said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


where's her diary with the entry of the incident? If she had that, would put corroboration on the table.  but alas!! I still find it funny that ford can't remember if she handed a document to the WAPO, two weeks ago, but she's 100% confident on kavanaugh after 36 years.  Yeah.  BTW, that isn't all she couldn't remember from just the last six weeks.  and yet we're all supposed to believe her memory from 36 years ago.  ahhhhhh NO!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



The FBI does field investigations on Background checks. So far you have nothing that would lead beyond what we have in testimony.

That being, the alleged victim cannot remember:

The date
The time
The location
Where she was prior to the party
How she got to the party
How she left the party
If she called for a ride
If she got a ride
If she got a ride, who gave her the ride
If she got a ride, how she contacted the person that gave her the ride


If she can't, under oath, give even those details, details that the victim should know, what the hell would the FBI Investigate?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> 3 letters would avoid threads like these (and a shitload of speculation):
> 
> F B I


Yet ONE thing could be done-  Dr. Christine Blasey Ford finally makes a sexual assault police report in Montgomery County according to proper procedure. The PD or Sherriffs can call the FBI in at any time. So sorry that we can see the game and that Biden opened this game up. Nobody needs an infinite FBI investigation...and besides, according to Biden the FBI reports are inconclusive. So sorry.


11 Md. lawmakers call for Montgomery County investigation into sexual assault allegations against Kavanaugh


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

Well so much for the idea that Jeff Flake may have grown a spine. 
It's cool - ram that butthole on through - when Dems take the House they'll conduct a REAL investigation.
Sen. Jeff Flake says he will vote to confirm Kavanaugh


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



"Little Lindsey's" message was to Republicans, Doc!  He was basically telling Corker and Flake that it was time to put aside their squabbles with the President and step up to do the right thing in the face of some of the sleaziest political smearing I've ever witnessed.  In case you didn't notice...both came out for Kavanaugh following Lindsey's tongue lashing!

As for the midterms?  You progressives got sleazy again...just like you did with the Trump "dossiers".  I wonder if moderates aren't tiring of the games that you've been playing?  The GOP will be running on issues in the coming election.  You folks?  You'll be running on identity politics.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > They gave them an extra freaking week to dig more dirt and coach her for her testimony.
> ...




Listen, for the 2000th time, sexual allegations are not a FEDERAL crime.  The FBI cannot make a specific pointed investigation of this unless so ordered by the President.  But the FBI has already done 6 extensive background checks on Kavanaugh and they never before turned up anything from anyone about Kavanaugh ever assaulting anyone.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > It was fun to watch the angry old white guys take over with Kav. The look on her face was priceless. My personal favorite was Little Lindsey. Thought he was gonna pop a vein.
> ...



No question that's what he's looking for. Then he can pull a Bork on Mueller. It won't play well, and the subpoenas will fly!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Well so much for the idea that Jeff Flake may have grown a spine.
> It's cool - ram that butthole on through - when Dems take the House they'll conduct a REAL investigation.
> Sen. Jeff Flake says he will vote to confirm Kavanaugh


GOD I LOVE IT WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGETHER...and makes ABNORMALS cry!...ROTFLMFAO!!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


silly man - why he did it. he has to prove he didn't, not she has to prove he did.

this is the new america, brought to you by the left. but much like the "biden rule" they will claim their situation is different and get mad when done back to them.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Well so much for the idea that Jeff Flake may have grown a spine.
> It's cool - ram that butthole on through - when Dems take the House they'll conduct a REAL investigation.
> Sen. Jeff Flake says he will vote to confirm Kavanaugh



A cuckolded male, as you obviously are, should not call another Man spineless.

It's simply silly.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> 3 letters would avoid threads like these (and a shitload of speculation):
> 
> F B I
> 
> The accounting of energy expended on coverage and committees  VS a 3 day FBI investigation (Anita Hill) ? Probably 1,000,000 to 1


how?  six were already done.  what is it they'd find they already haven't?  why did feinstein sit on the letter rather than get the fbi involved?  dude you sunk your own ship.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Pull a Bork?  You think Mueller's up for a Supreme Court position?  What are you even babbling about, Doc?  Seriously...I think you got into Professor Ford's "happy pills"!


----------



## martybegan (Sep 28, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Even then they have to have the backup of a Federal Law being broken. 

In the case known as "Mississippi Burnings" Where the three civil rights workers vanished, the Feds only got involved via the civil rights of the 3 being violated. 

They couldn't try the perpetrators for murder because that was the State's jurisdiction, even when the State refused to investigate or prosecute.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ford said he was very inebriated.  How is the Senator's questioning not relevant?



Dr. Ford could have said he was an alien from Mars, Senator Klobuchar could have asked Kavanaugh if he was an alien from Mars, and it still would not provide any valid evidence as to whether or not Kavanagh was ever at an event where what Dr. Ford accused him of ever occurred.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 28, 2018)

The Dems struck out with this crock of shit.

They will also strike out come Nov.

Happy trails idiots. LOL


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Who has more motivation to lie   the lying sb or the lady with nothing to gain  And fyi  the republican party is the hiding place for racists


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Well so much for the idea that Jeff Flake may have grown a spine.
> It's cool - ram that butthole on through - when Dems take the House they'll conduct a REAL investigation.
> Sen. Jeff Flake says he will vote to confirm Kavanaugh


ahhhhh I love it.  fk you. Kavanaugh will be confirmed.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

The Dems continue to show their true colors with the Drama Queen Temper Tantrum walk out.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> If she can't, under oath, give even those details, details that the victim should know, *what the hell would the FBI Investigate*?



Simple: *false claims *!
Especially claims that cause important permanent damage to reputations and that delay confirmation processes.
Full background checks on FORD, RAMIREZ, SWETNICK.
Send the guilty party(ies) to jail !!!

What are you guys waiting for ? This is the perfect opportunity to shut them up !


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




The people with the biggest motivation to lie are the Dems who see power slipping from their grasp.  DiFi is top of the list.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

Too bad the female prosecutor  DIDN'T spend the time on the polygraph rest....2 questions  and not one about the NEW SCOTUS JUDGE!!!!

Can you ABNORMALS FEEL the power of the court SLIPPING away from you yet?....NO more shit like changing Obozocare from a penalty to a TAX!!!


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

PROPER PROCEEDURE: FILE a sexual assault police report in a place that has no statute of limitations, suggest a perp and the PD or Sherriffs will make a list of possible perps and in their professionalism handle it. Maybe it was a mistaken identity as someone online has suggested. She says the boys came up from behind her.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


you don't exactly come across as "Unbisaed" when you say LYING SB or the lady.

and fyi - no, it's not. the left loves to paint the that way so their temper tantrums seem more justified.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



$600,000 in a GoFundme page is great motivation.

So why was Christine Fords Cuckolded Husband not there. Did he finally grow a spine and could not be there to support the lie? Or maybe he didn't want to be there in fear that one of his own victims would see his face and step forward?

Why are you not present when the woman you love, the Mother of your children, testifies before the Senate?


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

The DUMS walked out of committee a short time ago! Pissed! Flake says he will vote for confirmation.

Vote later today.....yuk....yuk....

Some Dems walk out of meeting after panel decides to vote on Kavanaugh later today

BahBahBooey


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


*Who has more motivation to lie*

the left!!! that's who!!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > If she can't, under oath, give even those details, details that the victim should know, *what the hell would the FBI Investigate*?
> ...



Nice deflection bitch. She has sworn testimony that the FBI would be required to use to investigate. SHE GAVE THEM NOTHING.

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



You ^ are full of crap. The FBI takes cold cases all the damn time. The fact that Mark Judge - who was IN THE ROOM isn't being interviewed by them will be a stain on Kav for years to come - Assuming he isn't impeached first.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about being accused of sexual assault. 30 years later. with no real evidence.
> ...


The dems didn't sit on the information until the last minute in 1991 and it was given a hearing. This information was received well in advance, with plenty of time for a thorough investigation and dropped at 1159 before the vote. Now it is the fault of the opposition for playing lousy chess and nobody else. Maybe next time they will have learned and will do things a little more above board.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

skookerasbil said:


> The DUMS walked out of committee a short time ago! Pissed! Flake says he will vote for confirmation.
> Vote later today.....yuk....yuk....
> Some Dems walk out of meeting after panel decides to vote on Kavanaugh later today
> BahBahBooey



Yikes.... fatal mistake voting today.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Nothing to gain?....just the ability to CHANGE LAW in favor of you ABNORMALS...Wasnt the picture of Balsy marching in her PUSSY HAT a clue....or are you still clueless?...LOLOLOL!


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


I'm a partisan  hardly unbiased....but can see bullshit when it's spoken ,,and this pos Kavanaugh is FOS and your congress doesn't give a Fuk for the country ,,only party


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Yeah, good luck with that. Trump has lost women, blacks, browns and independents. Buckle up - gonna be a hard fall!

GOP poised for midterm wipeout as 'blue wave' scenario gives Democrats a 12-point lead: NBC-WSJ poll


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yep.... boneheads Liberals are getting so played here. Fucking dummies.... thinks that the party gives a shit about Dr Ford. Raking in the dough from the meatheads!


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


There was no job promotion on the line for ford     but there is for the bs artist kavanaugh


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Nice deflection bitch. She has sworn testimony that the FBI would be required to use to investigate. SHE GAVE THEM NOTHING.
> Grow the fuck up.



That's not the point bitch lol. You have 3 ladies attacking a choir boy... you should do something about it if you have any balls [/QUOTE]


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



The subject here is Graham - that was his audition for Attorney General. Catch up!


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 28, 2018)

Kavenaugh should be rejected on the merits, not because of this bullshit. Machiavelli couldn't have planned a process better designed to drown out legitimate opposition and turn the tide of public opinion in favor of putting him on the SC.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

*KAVANAUGH KICKS AWAY DEMOCRATS’ POLITICAL HIT-Christine Blasey Ford flops in “Summer of 82” hearing*
*FrontPage Magazine ^ 

More at link!*

“I was pushed onto the bed and Brett got on top of me.” Christine Blasey Ford testified Thursday. “He began running his hands over my body and grinding his hips into me. I yelled, hoping someone downstairs might hear me, and tried to get away from him, but his weight was heavy. Brett groped me and tried to take off my clothes. He had a hard time because he was so drunk, and because I was wearing a one-piece bathing suit under my clothes. I believed he was going to rape me. I tried to yell for help. When I did, Brett put his hand over my mouth to stop me from screaming. This was what terrified me the most, and has had the most lasting impact on my life. It was hard for me to breathe, and I thought that Brett was accidentally going to kill me. Both Brett and Mark were drunkenly laughing during the attack.” And so on.

Dr. Ford described herself as “a fiercely independent person and I am no one’s pawn.” Yet, since she accused Kavanaugh it has become clear that she is a partisan, activist Democrat. Ford was flanked by attorney Debra Katz, a partisan Democrat who defended Bill Clinton, not the women who accused him, and Michael Bromwich, a POTUS 44 appointee who also served as an attorney for fired FBI boss Andrew McCabe.

In testimony it emerged that Dr. Ford had sent her letter to Dianne Feinstein, not to both Republicans and Democrats on the judiciary committee. That is what one would expect if Ford’s action was simple “civic duty,” as the professor has proclaimed, and not part of an attempt to smear Kavanaugh and block him from the high court.

Ford was well cast as an ingenue and professional victim, clad in blue like Anita Hill, as ranking member Feinstein noted. In effect, the accuser served as her own expert witness, speaking of the brain’s “hippocampus” and explaining “the etiology of PTSD is multifactoral.” Yet despite her ease with psycho-medical jargon, the professor was shaky about her handlers, the polygraph, and many other details. The professor even told the committee she did not know what “exculpatory evidence” is. So at times, as Joseph diGenova predicted, she did “look like the loon she is.”

As judge Andrew Napolitano said on Fox News, the questions from prosecutor Rachel Mitchell wound up helping the accuser. Mitchell meandered and wasted time with maps and questions about air travel.

Dr. Ford claimed she was “100 percent certain it was Kavanaugh” who attacked her back in the summer of 1982. Under questioning from Sen. Amy Klobuchar, Dr. Ford revealed that the vaunted 2012 therapy session when her husband recalled that she used Kavanaugh’s name was “quibbling over a remodel” of their house. When Klobuchar asked Ford what she most remembered about the attack she mentioned the stairwell, the bedroom, the bed to the right and “the laughter, the uproarious laughter.” But at that point, Ford did not mention Brett Kavanaugh.

Mitchell eventually got around to the four people Ford said were at the party but who have issued statements that they have no memory of the event. Ford said that one of them, her friend Leland Ingham (now Keyser) faced “significant health challenges” and was getting treatment. So the professor implied that her friend was somehow mistaken. And Ford could not name the place and time of the attack, who owned the residence, or how she got there.






In his testimony, Kavanaugh said that Keyser does not know him and has no recollection of the party, with or without Ford. The nominee said he and his family had been destroyed by vicious accusations and the committee had “replaced advise and consent with search and destroy.”

In highly charged testimony, the judge decried “a long series of last-minute smears. Crazy stuff. All nonsense.” It was a “calculated and orchestrated political hit,” fueled by Democrats’ anger over President Trump and the 2016 election. “This is a circus,” Kavanaugh said, “a grotesque and coordinated character assassination.”

The judge found “no corroboration” and the accusation was “refuted by people allegedly there.” After six FBI investigations over 26 years, nothing of the kind had surfaced. After detailing that summer with a calendar he had kept, and charting the damage done to his family and friends, Kavanaugh told the committee “I am innocent of this charge” and that he was “not going to quit. Ever!” 

Democrats continued to hammer Kavanaugh and the most loathsome was probably Dianne Feinstein, impresario of this sleaze show, who failed to mention Ford’s accusation in her session with the nominee. Feinstein faced stiff competition from Cory Booker, who has called Kavanaugh “evil,” and Mazie Hirono, who believes that accusation equals guilt. Vietnam veteran impersonator Richard Blumenthalasked Kavanaugh, “Do you believe Anita Hill?”

Democrats tried to pressure Kavanaugh into demanding another FBI investigation. As Joseph diGenova said before the hearing, the FBI has nothing to investigate. In America, as several Republicans noted, the burden of proof is on the accuser.

Professor Ford failed to prove her accusation and the hearing confirmed Democrats’ “big fat con job” cited by President Trump. Kavanaugh did not need to prove anything, but his statement, as powerful as that of Clarence Thomas in 1991, and the recitation of his record, did confirm that Trump had made a wise choice.

At this writing, it was unclear whether the Republicans would hold a committee vote on Friday or how they would vote on the nominee. As the president says, we’ll see what happens


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> You bet there is. Slandering a choir boy like Kavanaughty is a major offense !!!
> His family has undergone death threats !!!
> His reputation is shot !!!
> This is scandalous and deserves a long trial to put Ford behind bars for life !!! .... and beyond !!!



I've posted it before, but I will again, just to address your comment. If Judge Kavanaugh has any taste or class, it would be a poor decision to drag to court a woman, who very well may have been manipulated by any number of people (I don't know and don't care to guess), and who has demonstrated emotional distress, for no other purpose than making her life more miserable than it may already be.

Justice Thomas didn't haul Anita Hill to court over those allegations, she went on to prosper from her position, while he remains a Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...





iceberg said:


> i will agree i would NOT want to prevent actual victims to come forward; but with this being political vs. legal, how does what ford is doing *help* others who may have been assaulted come forward? it would seem that the actual goal of stopping the violence against women is just as harmed from her own actions.


-First I saw Ford's testimony. She has to be the worlds greatest actrice to have concocted this. It's her credibility that you have to asses. After all it's not the Democrats who are leveling this charge,it's Ford. Is there politics involved... most certainly. Does that mean the accusation is untrue... it most certainly not. 
-The statement that coming forward on sexual assault is hurtful to people coming forward is not just wrong, but in essence epitomizes all that's wrong about this. People are afraid to come forward because they know that coming forward carries a huge psychological cost. A cost that is exacted because it is a he said she said story. What you just seemed to imply that when someone does come forward it should be when nobody else has to hear it.
-I just saw a clip from someone confronting Flake who just voted to confirm Kavanaugh. She goes after him for demeaning her assault by voting to confirm. It's a raw appeal to emotion but it also shows the effect the GOP's decision has on everybody dealing with this. You just blamed the victim for having the courage to speak out.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> I'm a partisan  hardly unbiased....but can see bullshit when it's spoken ,,and this pos Kavanaugh is FOS and your congress doesn't give a Fuk for the country ,,only party




Come on, ed. 

You heard the testimony yesterday, do you REALLY believe that Judge and Kavanaugh hosted weekly Rape Train Parties with Quaalude and grain alcohol in Washington DC and no one ever found out?

Your a pretty sharp guy, ed


----------



## DrLove (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *KAVANAUGH KICKS AWAY DEMOCRATS’ POLITICAL HIT-Christine Blasey Ford flops in “Summer of 82” hearing*
> *FrontPage Magazine ^ *



FreeRepublic and FrontPageMag?
Purge: Only the BEST links!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice deflection bitch. She has sworn testimony that the FBI would be required to use to investigate. SHE GAVE THEM NOTHING.
> ...



Talk to your cuck partner, I listened to the bullshit testimony. It was bullshit.

If it was not total BULLSHIT, tell me where Christine Fords husband, the Father of her Children, was?

Obviously he doesn't believe the crap, or he would have been there supporting her.

Maybe HE GREW SOME BALLS!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

This is ALMOST AS GOOD AS A TRUMP WIN IN 2016!!!....Sid VICIOUS should have been prosecuted for Stolen Valor, as we Vietnam vets see it!

*Cotton to Blumenthal: You don't have credibility to question Kavanaugh*
*https://thehill.com ^ *| MEGAN KELLER - 09/27/18 07:01 PM EDT .

Sen. Tom Cotton (R-Ark.) ripped into Sen. Richard Blumenthal (D-Conn.) on Thursday for lying about his military service and then questioning Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh's credibility.

"@SenBlumenthal lied for years about serving in Vietnam, which is all you need to know about his courage & honesty," Cotton, who is not on the Senate Judiciary Committee, tweeted during the questioning. "Maybe he should reconsider before questioning Judge Kavanaugh’s credibility."

Blumenthal has said he served in Vietnam, when he in fact sought at least five military deferments and eventually landed a spot in the Marine Reserve, where he was essentially guaranteed not to serve in the conflict itself, The New York Times reports.

Blumenthal went after Kavanaugh's credibility in the Senate Judiciary Committee hearings Thursday of Christine Blasey Ford's allegations that Kavanaugh sexually assault her in 1982.

The senator asked Kavanaugh if he was familiar with "Falsus in uno, falsus in omnibus" which is a legal principle that dictates jurors can rule a witness to be false in everything if he says one thing that is not true.

"The core of why we're here is really, credibility," Blumenthal said Thursday, before drilling into a variety of things Kavanaugh said throughout the hearing Thursday, pressing him on the veracity of the statements.

A spokesperson for Blumenthal when asked to comment said Cotton's tweet was "not worth dignifying with a response."

"Wow - from a colleague," former Senate aide and Democratic strategist Jim Manley shot back in response to Cotton. "The senate is imploding."

Kavanaugh's confirmation vote is scheduled to be held Friday, though Senate Republicans are meeting Thursday night to determine the next steps on his nomination.

The nominee has unequivocally denied Ford's allegations and provided his calendars from the summer of 1982, which show no trace of the party at which she says he attacked her.

The three other people she has said attended the party have said they have not been to an event resembling the one she described.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *KAVANAUGH KICKS AWAY DEMOCRATS’ POLITICAL HIT-Christine Blasey Ford flops in “Summer of 82” hearing*
> ...


AND beating the ABNORMALS like a rabid dog.... the OPTICS on that make me smile!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

*The reason for the entire Kavanaugh assassination*

BINGO. The whole TRUTH behind the assault on Kavanaugh. (via Peter Baker at the New York Times)

“Saving the Supreme Court from Trump’s clutches has always involved a very complicated two-step: first, block Kavanaugh, then fight like hell to win back the Senate,” said Brian Fallon, a 2016 campaign adviser to Hillary Clinton who helped start a group called Demand Justice to fight conservative judicial nominations. “If Kavanaugh drops out, we’re halfway there. If Democrats are able to win back the Senate, we’d have a path to blocking Trump from picking any of the archconservatives on his shortlist.”


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hiryuu said:


> I've posted it before, but I will again, just to address your comment. If *Judge Kavanaugh has any taste or class*, it would be a poor decision to drag to court a woman, who very well may have been manipulated by any number of people (I don't know and don't care to guess), and who has demonstrated emotional distress, for no other purpose than making her life more miserable than it may already be.
> Justice Thomas didn't haul Anita Hill to court over those allegations, she went on to prosper from her position, while he remains a Supreme Court Justice.



Wow wasn't expecting that one lol. Hiding behind taste or class... priceless.

There are 2 other accusers on the back burner. Hint: This needs to be addressed now by the FBI 

You want a cloud like this over the supreme court? Good luck with that (tilt)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Wow wasn't expecting that one lol. Hiding behind taste or class... priceless.
> 
> There are 2 other accusers on the back burner. Hint: This needs to be addressed now by the FBI
> 
> You want a cloud like this over the supreme court? Good luck with that (tilt)



It's possible your head being in the clouds more closely defines who is hiding from what. An FBI investigation regarding a baseless accusation more appropriately indicates who wants to hang a cloud on the court.  You can own that; don't hide from it.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *The reason for the entire Kavanaugh assassination*
> 
> BINGO. The whole TRUTH behind the assault on Kavanaugh. (via Peter Baker at the New York Times)
> 
> “Saving the Supreme Court from Trump’s clutches has always involved a very complicated two-step: first, block Kavanaugh, then fight like hell to win back the Senate,” said Brian Fallon, a 2016 campaign adviser to Hillary Clinton who helped start a group called Demand Justice to fight conservative judicial nominations. “If Kavanaugh drops out, we’re halfway there. If Democrats are able to win back the Senate, we’d have a path to blocking Trump from picking any of the archconservatives on his shortlist.”



I blame solely Diane Feinstein for this mess to delay the Kavanugh nomination that should have been held two weeks ago.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about being accused of sexual assault. 30 years later. with no real evidence.
> ...



It is clear you refuse to realize that the FBI in 1991 stated that Anita Hill's accusations were *UNFOUNDED*, which is probably why then Chairman Biden rejected it! The FBI a week or so ago stated they will just amend the Kavanaugh file, said it was a LOCAL matter.  They have no reason to investigate an alleged drunken party involving MINORS at a PRIVATE residence. 

I see that many democrats here and other places fail to realize/understand that Dr. Ford can request the county prosecutor in Maryland for an investigation, or just sue him there. The statute of Limitations on her allegations NEVER runs out in the state of Maryland.

Why did Dr. Ford avoid the legal route?

Snicker...……...

.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted it before, but I will again, just to address your comment. If *Judge Kavanaugh has any taste or class*, it would be a poor decision to drag to court a woman, who very well may have been manipulated by any number of people (I don't know and don't care to guess), and who has demonstrated emotional distress, for no other purpose than making her life more miserable than it may already be.
> ...


Even the NY SLIMES wouldn't post #3s story as being TOO UNBELIEVEABLE!!!!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *The reason for the entire Kavanaugh assassination*
> ...


She's 106 years old, ....Dementia!

Besides her Chinese spy driver told her what to do!....Do I hear collusion?...lololol!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


- if "ford" is leading the charge - great. is she after justice or politics now because "justice" would be to go through local law enforcement, not take it to her state reps. while you're right you can't say this makes her accusations "untrue" - by the same logic therefor they can't be "true" either. at best, stalemate, now what? the left also continues to demand for an FBI investigation. the FBI has done (6) background checks and nothing like this came up from *anyone* questioned. what exactly would they be investigating and if you were the FBI and told to do this by trump, where would you start?

- i never denied the counter reactions to this can get nasty. they get nasty to the accused also as his life is now instantly socially judged and his family now under attack from the extreme left who do not want him as a SCOTUS. we seem to bypass how easily this emotional standoff can be manipulated to make a liar have a lot more power than they should. i'm not calling FORD a liar at this point, but i am saying any witness she's called on so far has said "nope, didn't happen". when do we say enough is enough if no named witnesses verify her claim? can we also agree that the power this gives the accuser is beyond measure if left unchecked and simply believed due to the nature of the accusation? we seem to be leaving a door wide open to trust that can be easily manipulated by people for whatever gain they are after at the time.

- you just believed the "victim" because she spoke out. this is a "danger zone" that shouldn't be "rewarded" so easily. the ability to misuse sexual accusations is vast and powerful. or do you disagree that it could/would be used in a political or revenge fashion?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

FBI Agent to witness one: Were you at a party with 5 other people at a non specific time, at a non specific home, after leaving a none specific place, sometime in the summer of 1982?

Witness number 1: Are you out of your freaking mind, what the hell kind of question is that?

Case closed.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



Anyone with even a modicum of common sense knows that you progressives just USED Ford for political reasons!  Kamala Harris leaked her confidential letter to the press.  Her lawyers didn't tell her that the GOP leadership in Judicial were willing to come to California to get her statement.  Why did both of those things happen?  Because this was never about justice for her!  Oh, no...this was about stalling the confirmation of a qualified Supreme Court nominee by whatever means necessary!  You liberals PRETEND to be there for women but when it comes to pushing your agenda forward...you treat women like Ms. Ford like disposable tissue!


----------



## EL Rich (Sep 28, 2018)

Please excuse the rant but I have to vent:
The only truth in any of this is that the Senate Judiciary Committee, pundits (political or otherwise), and all of us have no idea what really took place here. This has turned into a show for the populations consumption, pure entertainment. What kind of statement is that about who we are as a people? Both accuser and accused have been ripped apart in the most public, uncaring, undignified, and intentionally reckless manner, all for our amusement and an attempt to gain a small political advantage. Other than the baseless and thoughtless vitriol being tossed around, everyone is right here. It is our inability to grasp the complexity and entirety of this situation and other issues that has led us down this path. Our politicians, news outlets and communities like this one represent who, we as a people, have become. I invite everyone to consider what it would feel like if your mother, daughter, sister or wife was in Ford’s position. I just as emphatically encourage us to imagine if Judge K was your father, brother, son or husband. Instead of stepping back and recognizing the carnage we have created, we just continue to scream and yell at one another, dividing ourselves into camps that become more deeply entrenched in nothing but hatred for the other (whoever that may be). Societies that become this divided usually end one way, one group dominating everyone else. A great solution so far as you find yourself in the group that has power.
We are giving away our democracy because we are too lazy and myopic to accept that people who don’t agree with us still possess a right to have or express their opinions. Rights denied to any are rights denied to all.
...and this is how a free people, freely give away their liberties.
Now feel free to attack me as a rape apologist, conservative nazis and/or a feminazis liberal whinny nabob while you still can.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> FBI Agent to witness one: Were you at a party with 5 other people at a non specific time, at a non specific home, after leaving a none specific place, sometime in the summer of 1982?
> 
> Witness number 1: Are you out of your freaking mind, what the hell kind of question is that?
> 
> Case closed.



Dr. Christine Ford: Is this suppose to be a non specific set of questions? 
(in a sarcastic tone) Lol


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?



Yes.  Because, according to his testimony, that would be impossible.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a partisan  hardly unbiased....but can see bullshit when it's spoken ,,and this pos Kavanaugh is FOS and your congress doesn't give a Fuk for the country ,,only party
> ...


kids brag. A LOT. there's no way this would stay secret from the students and/or continue on over time w/o being busted.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?
> ...



According to some of her friends, they don't even recall Kavanaugh even being the man who would do what she (Ford) "claims" Kavanaugh is "accused" of doing. It wasn't just the 65 other women that came forward with written testimonies backing him up.

So, my question is: How so?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.



Yawn... with a bit of time you get the truth.

There's only one reason for the confirmation hurry: to hide the inconvenient truth.

Kavanaughty will:

Help shield the president and his family from the judiciary
Push the evangelical agenda.
From the point of view of Republicans... these women are short term collateral damage.

If Republicans survive the mid-terms. Sessions gets kicked out to be replaced by Lindsey Graham.
Lindsey Graham then forces Rosenstein out. Replacement is easy with house and senate majority intact.

If Republicans don't survive the mid-terms. Impeachment of Trump (the orange guy) begins.... but Kavanaughty stays to protect the emperor


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?
> ...


well according to her account 4 people should know this happened.

4 have said "no it didn't".

you're busy looking for loopholes cause that's what you want. it's bullshit and tiresome.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



She had not decided to go public, she decided she wanted to remain anonymous with Feinstein and she was anonymous with the Washington Post...  they did not know who she was.... from my understanding,

until someone leaked it to the post....  the search to find out who leaked is still on going....  at first people said Fenstein, but no, it was not her, then they said it was a Feinstein Staffer...  but they questioned them and all on staff say no, it was not them...  now we are on to, it must have been one of her friends that caved and gave her name up...  tomorrow it will be a republican operative... 

the point is, it does not matter when it comes to the questions at hand or quite simply, the issue of who is telling the truth and who is lying...

Did it happen, or not?

was Ford lying, and for what purpose?

was Kavanaugh lying, and for what purpose?

Does Kavanaugh still drink too much or has he finally gotten control over his alcoholism habits?  Has he stopped grinding his body parts against women?  Has he passed out from drinking too much as an adult... say the past 10-20 years or so?  Is he capable of being a Neutral justice or is he going to hold a grudge?  Does he have the cool temperament to be a supreme court justice for life?  Is he honest?  Does he lie, when convenient or for his own benefit?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.
> ...



Bullshit. You are a delusional leftist. There was no evidence here and she was not credible. Take off your blue goggles. If leftists wanted justice they would have shared the letter with the FBI immediately


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bullshit. You are a delusional leftist. There was no evidence here and she was not credible. Take off your blue goggles. If leftists wanted justice they would have shared the letter with the FBI immediately



Only time will tell who is delusional here 

This blitzkrieg nomination sadly reeks of the third Reich.

A German term for “lightning war,” *blitzkrieg* is a military tactic designed to create disorganization among enemy forces through the use of mobile forces and locally concentrated firepower.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.


she, nor her staff leaked it.  TRY AGAIN


----------



## deanrd (Sep 28, 2018)

Remember when they screamed they thought Obama was born in Kenya?  Even Trump said that turned out to be a lie.
But every thing we know about Trump and Kavanaugh seems to be true.  So many witnesses.

Women won't forget.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Hey! I found the leaker who leaked her story and her name...it was the Russians! Lol (Yes, I am being sarcastic)


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.
> ...



No, according to Ford, Her Beach Friends did...........

You can't make this shit up.

And where is the press looking for these "Beach Friends"?

That's all you need to know.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!

HOLY SHIT! Whitehouse just HIT THE TRIFECTA!!!! USING Kavanaugh's own calendar. 

Whitehouse just blew this shit up; IT JUST GOT REAL!!!

Holy Shit; Whitehouse just threw down the gauntlet @ Kavanaugh's feet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


and if you're holding weekly gang bang parties, that would be hard to hide in a prep school where everyone knows each other. does sound like some wild times for teens, but that seems to be the culture, not a few people.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!



You lika da cucks


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


so now he's an alcoholic. hey, i *am* an alcoholic. not touched it in 4 years but i can promise you i was not able to hide it from many people, especially my friends.

can the left be "neutral" or are they holding a grudge to spawn all this?

again you demand something of the other side you won't also hold to your side. therein lies the biggest reason these keep coming up as issues. we can, you can't, stop it.


----------



## deanrd (Sep 28, 2018)

Kavanaugh's accomplice gets away scot free?
Women won't forget.  How many Republicans have said woman are hysterical?
Republicans know they can't really attack Dr. Ford, so they attack Diane Feinstein?
Women won't forget.  Believe it, they won't forget.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!
> 
> HOLY SHIT! Whitehouse just HIT THE TRIFECTA!!!! USING Kavanaugh's own calendar.



Senator Whitehouse just made the dumbest statement ever. He pulled out a calander reference to a party, attended by many more people than Ford said there was, and showed there were no girls, and used it as the place the incident allegedly occurred?

What a moron. He just blew Fords testimony out of the water.

Is he a Moron?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The DUMS walked out of committee a short time ago! Pissed! Flake says he will vote for confirmation.
> ...


naw, it's the right thing.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


This is where we are.  If you belong to the other tribe, and you drink beer, you're automatically an alcoholic. 

We've become conditioned to think almost exclusively in hyperbole and simplistic conclusions. 

We've completely lost our shit, and there's no indication we're going to ever find it again.
.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. You are a delusional leftist. There was no evidence here and she was not credible. Take off your blue goggles. If leftists wanted justice they would have shared the letter with the FBI immediately
> ...



They aren't rushing it. Six FBI investigations, impeccable record. Best Leftists could was find something 36 yrs ago. Ford remembers that but not what she did 7 weeks ago? She cannot remember the time and place or how she got there or how she left. Her own friends and the girl who she was with cannot corroborate this. 

The real Nazis are Leftists:

Kaep --- Kneeling for the Anthem
Watters --- Telling Leftists to beat up Trump supporters
Cuomo --- Saying America was Never great
Antifa --- Free Speech is not free if people find it offensive.

Nazis = LEFTISTS!

NOT Democrats but Leftists...like you. I am a Jew and I can smell Nazis. You stink.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.
> ...


They all dance to the trump and repub music   Scum  America traitors   They need the POS to protect Trump


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm still bent over laughing over that 'track and field' effort back in the summer of '82 .... to run faster LMAO


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with a calculated smear campaign.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> I'm still bent over laughing over that 'track and field' effort back in the summer of '82 .... to run faster LMAO



You should be laughing at the fact that Ford cannot remember what she did seven weeks ago but has clear memory of what happened 36 years ago.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I'm Jewish also  and can smell republican  nazi's also


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



Bullshit. If you were Jewish you would never stand for this. Unless you're "Jewish" and do not give a shit about our ancestors.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

I like the new Feinstein Rule- where nominees are expected to bring their high school yearbooks to the hearing and are quizzed on the notes written within.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



*Who his close friends were when he was in high school.*

Was that a secret? No one anywhere knew he had those two friends?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


if we're going to pick on alcohol abuse, how did a 15 year old get to a party w/o knowing where, who or other details?  just want 1 set of standards to go by, not all this "individualization" crap going on these days.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Senator Klobuchar is currently telling like it is; she is a former prosecutor & she is not fucking around.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!
> 
> HOLY SHIT! Whitehouse just HIT THE TRIFECTA!!!! USING Kavanaugh's own calendar.
> 
> ...



Klobuchar is giving a pretty impassioned plea, too.
Live: Brett Kavanaugh faces Senate committee vote - CNNPolitics


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


well for me, the real issue is that a 15 year old girl was supposedly hanging with boys two years her senior.  Really?  not in my life did that happen in high school.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!
> ...



Why wasn't Christine Fords own Husband not even at the hearing to support her?

Was it because he doesn't even believe her? Too bizarre to ignore


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> if we're going to pick on alcohol abuse, how did a 15 year old get to a party w/o knowing where, who or other details?  just want 1 set of standards to go by, not all this "individualization" crap going on these days.



Ford's parents would know, they should know anyhow.

But I bet the broad is an orphan.

And that's one of the reasons why she was picked for this role.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!
> ...


she's a tool. an investigation was done.  hmmmm she lied.  ford got her moment to tell her story, Klobuchar lied again.  why?  to delay.  we know it's about delay.

BTW, 95% of all two story homes have bathrooms at the top of the stairs.  LOL.  this is so stupid.

now confidential?  she's calling out her own party.  hmmmmmmm

again, had an investigation.  got letters from witnesses.  hmmmm liar.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



No shit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *As per Anita Hill, the investigation took 3 day*
> ...



*You've got a year book (with great anecdotes lol)*

Does it mention Ford?

*Tons of drunken parties*

Like the ones mentioned in Ford's yearbooks?

*2 fantastic books by Mark Judge (and a bong to boot)*

Do the books mention Ford?

*2 more accusers*

The accuser that even the New York Times wouldn't publish...….
And the woman who knew about rape rooms but kept attending the parties until she herself was raped.
Or was she raped first, and then kept attending? Yeah, really credible accusers.

*Youthful memories of the best time of their lives*

And Ford's spotty memories.

*Kavanaughty's highly detailed calendars (just like his father)*

Yeah, the calendars that really didn't help Ford's vague claims.

*Man... you start digging here and you've got a gold mine under oath.*

Sure thing, Sparky.

* I figure at least a few months of watching witnesses on the stand spilling the beans LMAO*

Too bad it'll never happen.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Kavanaugh dragged his poos ass wife to that hearing yesterday & put his own wife through that bS.

Did anyone ask to question Kavanaugh's wife? NO, they did not.

Now, you can stop with the stupid shit. Thanks


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Was that a secret? No one anywhere knew he had those two friends?



_She_ knows.  That is the point.  How would she have ever come to know that, unless they became acquainted back then?


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Kav didn't know his wife in high school.  Dubya introduced the two of them.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!
> ...



Klobuchar is making several extremely valid points.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?



Yes.  Because, according to his testimony, that should be impossible.  Asking me to repeat this however many times won't change the fact.  You playing stupid will not ever imply anything, except perhaps that you are stupid.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



She didn't appear to have been dragged anywhere AS DIDN'T ANY OTHER FAMILY MEMBER THAT ATTENDED ON HIS SIDE.

She had ZERO!

And, what sexual assault victim forgets HOW THEY ESCAPED THE LOCATION OF THE ASSAULT? Answer...........

ZERO


----------



## chops_ (Sep 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Kavanaugh's accomplice gets away scot free?
> Women won't forget.  How many Republicans have said woman are hysterical?
> Republicans know they can't really attack Dr. Ford, so they attack Diane Feinstein?
> Women won't forget.  Believe it, they won't forget.



First of all, Republicans attacked Feinstein for what she said, "


OldLady said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Whitehouse is currently telling it like IT IS!
> ...



Senator Amy Klobuchar (D-Minnesota) said in her partial statement: 
"*It wasn't about She Said/He Said. It was about She Said. They Said.*"

Huh? Lol

Have another drink Senator Klobuchar. Geesh.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


OldLady  so you hung with seniors as a sophomore? sure you did?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Yes she did.   This is all about Trump and she is still butthurt over Merrick Garland.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?
> ...


repeat? hell i'm still trying to figure out the connection.

then i'm trying to understand how you can reach this far into his background to find this little "nugget" of yours but totally miss her own 4 witnesses all say "no, didn't happen".

you're seeing what you want. par for the course.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



*Grassley seems to be setting high store by the four WITNESSES he says he has sworn statements from denying that it happened.  *

The four witnesses that Ford claimed were there.....gave sworn statements that don't back up Ford's claims.
Ford has no specific date, no specific location.
What more is there for the FBI to investigate?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

ςђσps said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh's accomplice gets away scot free?
> ...




Senator Klobuchar is a former prosecutor with a stellar record. She is well educated & has a very high IQ.
She is human & humans can make mistakes when speaking I do that, Trump does it, I'm sure you do it too.

You bring up such petty shit; it only makes you look like the immature POS that you are.

AFA as drinking: Kavanaugh testified that he likes to drink beer, has consumed beer on occasions to the point of, "ralphing" in Kavanaugh's own words.
Kavanaugh admits attending many parties where alcohol was consumed in excess.

Take your comments about Klobuchar  & shove them up your ass.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

Kavanaugh attacked Ford at Timothy Gaudette's house on July 1, 1982. She was driven there & back by her boyfriend at the time "Squi" (Chris Garrette) This is Corroborated by Kavanaugh's notes, calendar, Mark Judge's Book & Ford's testimony.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


why wouldn't she, she's married to him and it affects her life.  are you really that stupid?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




no one asked anyone other than Kavanaugh & Ford to testify at the hearing.

why are you being such a tool?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Rule of law and due process under the law.

Fine concept that's going to be revised by 'twilight's last gleaming' of 1950's era patriarchal rule (when America was great and sexist lol).
This conservative hiccup brought upon the people of america by an antiquated electoral college system (and lazy democrats that didn't go vote) is about to impact social evolution of the last 70 years.

When the law of the land gets 'tainted' by partisan values inspired by religious lobbies and institutions you spit in the face of the founders who clearly identified the dangers of mixing church and state.

Ayatollah anyone ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Was that a secret? No one anywhere knew he had those two friends?
> ...



*She knows. That is the point.*

If it wasn't a secret, if another Dem operative could have given her 2 names, that wrecks your "point".


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



And still, the fact remains that he lied under oath before a Congressional committee.  It doesn't matter if you like Ford, or if you think Kavanaugh assaulted her.  Her being able to identify his close friends from high school proves that Kavvy was lying when he said that he didn't know her and that neither he nor his friends ever socialized with anyone from her school.  If that testimony were true, then Ford would never have known that he had been friends with Judge.  Never would have known Judge and PJ existed, much less that Judge worked at Safeway as a teen or that both were friends with Kavvy.

You desperately want this to be about proving a sexual assault with DNA evidence and admissions from eye witnesses.  But this is not a criminal trial.  This is about a Supreme Court nomination.  The question is Kavvy's fitness to be on the court.  Dr. Ford's allegations should be left to law enforcement at this point, if anything at all.  Kavvy has lied under oath before a Congressional committee, and that is wholly disqualifying.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Kavanaugh attacked Ford at Timothy Gaudette's house at 5323 Glenwood Rd, Bethesda on July 1, 1982. She was driven there & back by her boyfriend at the time "Squi" (Chris Garrette) This is Corroborated by Kavanaugh's notes, calendar, Mark Judge's Book & Ford's testimony.



That is the EXACT same info that Senator Whitehouse discussed during his time about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


well they did,  sorry Judge said no.  hmmmmmm why do you always lie?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> * I figure at least a few months of watching witnesses on the stand spilling the beans LMAO*
> Too bad it'll never happen.



Under Republican watch ? Dream on lol


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Kavanaugh attacked Ford at Timothy Gaudette's house at 5323 Glenwood Rd, Bethesda on July 1, 1982. She was driven there & back by her boyfriend at the time "Squi" (Chris Garrette) This is Corroborated by Kavanaugh's notes, calendar, Mark Judge's Book & Ford's testimony.



You have zero idea how evidence works or you would understand how this is not corroborating anything.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tedd Cruz is a genius and knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


WHERE do you get that from Mac?

it has to do with paying attention to what has been reported on and said...

his heavy drinking started young...  before the age of 18, which medical analysis has shown that those who start when younger teens are more apt to develop alcoholism... than starting to drink as an adult....  it does NOT mean you will become an alcoholic from your younger year's abuse.  I drank when under age...  not a lot, because I learned early on that I would end up just grossly chucking it, and i am not an alcoholic...  and other than 1, none of my friends became alcoholics...  but most all of them were not HEAVY SKUNKING DRUNK, DRINKERS like Kavanaugh was..

all through college, according to his room mate, other friends of his and writings in books regarding his youth, he was a heavy heavy heavy drinker, and a nasty drunk...  and accusers saying in 1998 there was was an incident with him and friends went out to eat and he got drunk and when leaving he did his famous grinding routine in public with an unwilling women who was at the dinner, and in front of everyone including another woman's daughter who was also present at the dinner, and the other accusor with mention of his dangling ding dong in the face routine....

all allegedly when extremely drunk...

then in his testimony yesterday, repeating the same prepared and repeated lines about his drinking when young... for every single different question asked on it,

to me, showed a man hiding something and not willing to just answer each question honestly like Dr Ford did when she was asked questions....  something to hide something to hide was SCREAMING out of the Tv at me!   

Then, he kept repeating over and over and over and over....

I LIKE BEER and even said, I STILL LIKE BEER....  but it was ....  I don't know how to explain it.  it was kind of creepy... or gave me a goose bump, feminine intuition moment of....

AH HAAAAAA....  the reopening of the FBI background investigation is not wanted by him and the republicans because it's not him being a naughty teen boy grinding a girl with his pants on when drunk thingy,  but the drinking problem itself that could surface....?

Trust me, my comment was well thought out and what you claimed it was, is simply not true....


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Judge refused to talk face to face with investigators; he supplied a signed affidavit. 

*The hearing yesterday was an opportunity for Ford & for Kavanaugh to testify; no one else.*

Thanks for demonstrating your EXTREME IGNORANCE on this.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Tedd Cruz is a genius and knows what he is talking about.



The guy is an opportunist hated by everyone.
GW Bush hates him too 

... and he's about to be replaced by Beto LOL


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Tedd Cruz is a genius and knows what he is talking about.



Ted Cruz is just like Lindsey Graham; they are both losers that lost to a serial liar.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes, because it is such a reasonable hypothesis that back in 2012 Democrat operatives were furiously digging into Kavvy's past, just in case he was nominated to the Supreme Court come 2018, and were feeding information to Ford so she could talk about Mark Judge back then.  And they kept it up all these years, just so Ford could fabricate a sexual assault that never happened.

It's completely ridiculous.  Your suggestion would imply that Ford has made the whole thing up.  There seems to be many people who think that Ford's story is generally credible, but that she is mistaken to believe it's Kavvy.  But you are going the other direction and saying that she's just a raging liar who invented the whole thing in her mind, and that it's a years long elaborate conspiracy.  It's birther level bullshit.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh attacked Ford at Timothy Gaudette's house at 5323 Glenwood Rd, Bethesda on July 1, 1982. She was driven there & back by her boyfriend at the time "Squi" (Chris Garrette) This is Corroborated by Kavanaugh's notes, calendar, Mark Judge's Book & Ford's testimony.
> ...


Where did that come from?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > * I figure at least a few months of watching witnesses on the stand spilling the beans LMAO*
> ...


well shit, perhaps they should have turned in the letter per process in July.  you might have got your wish.  too bad, blame the dems.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



someone was smart enuff to use Kavanaughs own calendar to show that Kavanaugh is a liar.

There’s an Entry on Kavanaugh’s 1982 Calendar That Supports Ford’s Story Better Than His Own

July 1st Questioning

How in Hell did Ford put the info together that aligns with Kavanaugh's July 1 calendar entry?
She would have to be a psychic to put that all together, OR ELSE she was there and was assaulted, as she has claimed.
Kavanaugh is guilty as Hell, IMO.
It is NO WONDER the Senate GOP wants NOTHING to do with a FBI investigation.
This is a COVER UP, plain & simple.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


wow drinking by a boy in college.  hmmmmm most probably that's 90% of young men there.


----------



## chops_ (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> ςђσps said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




I see you are "taking one for the team". Lol
As for Kavanaugh, he never denied that he ever did. Duih!


----------



## Mindful (Sep 28, 2018)

*Breitbart:*

She left without telling her best friend?
She left without WARNING her friend there were two rapists in the house?
She can remember how many beers she had (one) but not whose house she was in, how she got home, the date, the place, how many people were there (sometimes it’s 4, or 5 or 6), or anything solid?
After she locked herself in the bathroom, Brett and Mark didn’t try to get at her? Didn’t jiggle the doorknob? Didn’t try to claim they were kidding? All tuned up for a rape, they just gave up and went downstairs like nothing happened?
No one asked why she was leaving or found it strange enough to ask her the following day why she just vanished from the party?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 28, 2018)

Kavanaugh-No I will not initiate the launch of an investigation into myself to prove myself innocent
Libs-But....but....but Hillary, she lost 
Kav- Act like adults.
Libs- but...but.....but....Russians....Stormy....Mueller....kids in Cages.....
Kav-You are grotesque
Libs....but....but....FBI
Public-Kav is right, they are grotesque


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Then are you saying that:

A. Dr. Ford is a guy?

B. That Ford is lying?

Which?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> well shit, perhaps they should have turned in the letter per process in July.  you might have got your wish.  too bad, blame the dems.



When you want the truth.... time is usually not an issue. Unless you're close to a mid-term, have a majority and need to stuff the SC without interference 

Hell yeah !! Blitzkrieg  !!

That's a real short term strategy with the potential of a shit storm exploding in your face in a few weeks though 

I think that's the expectation... Trump's party is toast. Kavanaughty is just a 'get out of jail free' card.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



*Yes, because it is such a reasonable hypothesis that back in 2012 Democrat operatives were furiously digging into Kavvy's past, just in case he was nominated to the Supreme Court come 2018, and were feeding information to Ford so she could talk about Mark Judge back then.*

Did the therapist notes mention Kavanaugh's or Judge's name?


----------



## Claudette (Sep 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *Breitbart:*
> 
> She left without telling her best friend?
> She left without WARNING her friend there were two rapists in the house?
> ...



Oh yeah. She was one credible witness.

A witness who "knows nothing."


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I like beer, I liked beer when I was younger, and I'm not an alcoholic.  

That goes for another few dozens of millions of Americans.

If a Democrat had said those words, the tables would be reversed.
.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


again, they were seniors and she was a sophomore, how many senior boys hang with sophomores?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




high school....  college, a lot more than drinking was done...

but not everybody was skunking drunk in high school and college and every time they drank at all...  could not stop...  even in adulthood....  

now let me say now... God Bless recovering alcoholics....  it's a hard road...  

But if he even does have a drinking problem, as I am clearly speculating on... (with the best of my knowledge from what has been reported/alleged so far) he has not come to terms with it and it still may be continuing....


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



God, you are so stupid.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



The calander shows a party with 6 Males, no females.

If this is your evidence, then either Dr. Ford is lying, or that she is actually a Male. Which one is it?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...


i'm not desperately doing anything.

you on the other hand are digging for the most minute details that you can claim are the entire mountain, dismissing the mountain of evidence that can't make this true.

you're 100% emotionally attacking this, another hallmark of the left. ignore the evidence against you as not worthy of your time. find a nugget you can claim to be true and announce it's ALL true.

again - very liberal behavior. no need to talk with you cause you're being emo, not factual.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


my husband loves beer...  being german and irish!  he's not one either...  the question is, do you know when to stop, but miss that mark occasionally, or do you miss the mark of when to stop, every single time you drink?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


BULLSHIT    It has to do with Kavanaugh being in favor  of giving Trump huge executive power  AND protection from being indicted  as well as a vote against Roe v Wade  You nitwits want to call smear  when facts stare you in the face


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



any port in a storm. what you're mad at has changed often during this process.

the hallmark of a lie.

and unless you're also a recovering alcoholic, your text book cut and paste is useless.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


again, most likely 90% of boys back then.

she even claimed she drank at 15.  WTF?


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Hell, I miss the mark all the time.  Sometimes I make a point of it.  That doesn't mean that I would try to rape someone.

Making simplistic assumptions, especially when they're clearly politically motivated, helps no one.
.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 28, 2018)

She’s a space case. Classic burnt out party girl from the 70’s into mid 80’s


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


maybe you should stop speculating your ideas into reality and let reality be what it is.


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You don't get it.  The Constitutional process is to impeach by the House and then remove a President by 2/3 vote in the Senate.  Once a President is removed, then do whatever you need to do.  You don't understand our Constitutional process and neither does Klobuchar.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I don't think so.  I believe it was her husband to whom she'd told the names.  But even if we ignore that, and imagine that the first time she involved Judge's name was her letter she wrote in July, the problem remains the same.  And you would still be making a birther style argument.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 28, 2018)

So we are off the serial rapist track and on to the alcoholic track
Libbies love vomiting on themselves but unfortunately it splatters onto others
Elections have consequences and so do sordid lies


----------



## Claudette (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



He probably had better things to do then participate in that shit show.

I know walking the dog would have been more fulfilling.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


yeah, kavanaugh had 30 years to prove his character outside college and high school.  nothing found.  not one damn thing.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Kavanaugh likely didn't know the girls were going there when he made his schedule & why would he write in a girl he just attacked?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Then you just admitted it is not evidence.

Thanks


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


we're to a point where we keep looking til we find what we want. if that "fact" is 2% of the case, but yet it's what we need to believe, that 2% is now 100% and the rest, well not relevant.

see stormy's clinging to whatever the fucks shes talking about in regard to HE CAN'T KNOW HER!!!! i still have no idea what that means but it means the world to her.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Republicans have the votes, Demonrats just stormed out.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


yep!  I do believe something happened to ford.  she forgot it.  plain and simple.  again, she was a sophomore supposedly hanging with seniors.  I don't accept it.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Republicans have the votes, Demonrats just stormed out.


I'm still watching booker speak, how so?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have the votes, Demonrats just stormed out.
> ...


A handful of Democratic Senators walked out in protest of the Senate Judiciary Committee meeting Friday on the confirmation vote for Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh after it became clear that Republicans have the votes to recommend Kavanaugh to the Senate.

“Democratic senators Kamala Harris of California, Mazie Hirono of Hawaii, Sheldon Whitehouse of Rhode Island, Richard Blumenthal of Connecticut and Patrick Leahy of Vermont walked out of the meeting in protest,” ABC News reports. “Staff for Sen. Cory Booker of New Jersey left the room, signaling he might walk out too.”

The protest followed the announcement by Republican Sen. Jeff Flake, one of the key “swing votes,” that he plans to vote to confirm Kavanaugh, which, as NBC News reports, “guaranteed that the committee would vote to send the nomination to the full Senate.”

Democrats Walk Out Of Kavanaugh Meeting After It Becomes Clear GOP Has The Votes


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 28, 2018)

Stephen Brandon said:


> Diane Feinstein kept it secret for 45 days, ignoring her duty to report it to the committee. She should have told Dr. Ford immediately that she could do everything in her power to keep her anonymity, but she could not guarantee it.


Of course we all know why she sat on this false allegation.

I really expect this will go against the Circus Party.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



*I don't think so. I believe it was her husband to whom she'd told the names.*

Okay. So hearsay.

* And you would still be making a birther style argument.*

Unless only a few dozen of Kavanaugh's closest friends knew he was friends with Judge and P.J., the fact that she was able to come up with those 2 names isn't proof that she knew him, let alone was attacked by him.

Maybe Judge molested her? Sounds like she was a heavy drinker too, based on her yearbooks.


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And now we have to listen to their excuses for their behavior...time for some Bonanza reruns.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I'm just saying I'm watching right now and there are many democrats there.  so I find that odd.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark 

EDIT: Booker just *sited, by name*, a currently registered Republican,  that knows Kavanaugh from the same time period that claims Kavanaugh was known to be stumbling drunk, on many ocassions. This person is willing to talk with FBI.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have the votes, Demonrats just stormed out.
> ...


booker is doing his best to sell this. he keeps talking about how hard this is on *her* but nothing about *him*.

at least cruz recognized both parties in this. cruz actually gained some respect from me in this. CNN dove deeper into bullshit cause they were showing coons while cruz was talking. i had to swap feeds to see who was talking.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


so you still can't put her there.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark



We know he knocked his wife out of the ballpark and couple other places


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


booker needed to recuse himself.  sorry, I'm not listening to an admitted sexual assault artist lecture me on sexual assault.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark
> ...



nice troll shit, troll.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Booker is just stating the obvious. Nobody knows of what Ford testified too.

Good Lord, what a dork.

None can confirm her testimony.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


still going blah, blah, blah sexual assaulter.  cut this fker off.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Booker is just stating the obvious. Nobody knows of what Ford testified too.
> 
> Good Lord, what a dork.
> 
> None can confirm her testimony.


he's just drama'ing shit up. pretty much saying we need to stop doing the very things he is doing now.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 28, 2018)

Good grief Booker, let some one else speak please. Disgusting.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


he's a sexual assaulter.  admitted to it.  I don't need his fking lecture.  All I hear is blah, blah, blah, and he needed to recuse himself.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This has nothing to do with Trump and everything to do with a calculated smear campaign.
> ...



Your analysis is spot on. Its a win/win for evangelicals/Trump.... (and Putin)

We're wasting a lot of energy trying to convince brainwashed pawns that voted for a guy that boasted grabbing women by the pussy ?!
Entertaining to say the least.... same thing is happening right now in the committee room. 

The chessboard is being re-arranged to favor an Authoritarian regime of the kind Trump admires. An arrogant and condescending Kavanaughty in the equation obviously enables this.

This puss-like situation has been fermenting for at least 25 years. Dr Pimple would have a field day.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 28, 2018)

Well leave the room Booker.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Good grief Booker, let some one else speak please. Disgusting.


hly fk what a sexual assaulting drama queen he is.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 28, 2018)

Good grief.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



Has he, or any of the Democrats yet YELLED AT FEINSTEIN for keeping this a secret?

NOT ONE

Tells you this is purely political theater


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


elections have consequences.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

He's stated his concluding statement like 15 FUCKING TIMES!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank God that the demon-crats ain't got that crazy ace Ted Kennedy around anymore.

Talk about a sad pathetic human being he was.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> ooker just *sited, by name*, a currently registered Republican, that knows Kavanaugh from the same time period that claims Kavanaugh was known to be stumbling drunk, on many ocassions.


So what?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


pop, come on!  Dr. Ford did NOT have Brett's calendar when she described the party, who, when and where of what she remembered ...

yet the date, timing, house neighborhood and 3 or 4 of the people she mentioned ahead of this evidence on his calendar that came forth WERE CORRECT.

him not writing the girls there on his calendar means squat...  the fact that he was there, at that house, 3 or 4 of the boys that she mentioned and during the time frame she mentioned...  

that... corroborates part of her testimony

please call your senators and have the fbi background check reopened.


we are setting a very very bad example by not doing so on him, when with all others in similar messes, the FBI reopens their check, and investigates

this deep stating by the Republican Committee Senators, to prevent any investigation by the FBI OR to interview any witnesses... to put in their wall street CRONY in to the supreme court....  

I'm sorry, that's not justice...  that's privilege,

to the good ole boys club in govt.....  your so called, deep state...


----------



## Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't say that the event didn't happen the way Dr. Ford alleged it did.
> ...



The prosecutors/investigators in Maryland can decide to do whatever they want. But that's what I meant in saying they did not attempt to say things didn't happen the way Dr. Ford alleged they happened, and they said nothing Dr. Ford alleged could have happened, and there is no reason to argue about what no one has any evidence to support.

We see people arguing over how she got home, when it doesn't make a difference, because we haven't proven there was anything or anywhere to get home from.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 28, 2018)

Not only did her “witnesses” not materialize they Refuted her contentions!
What else could libbies want?
Ford is never going to confess and I doubt she really does know what happened


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark
> 
> EDIT: Booker just *sited, by name*, a currently registered Republican,  that knows Kavanaugh from the same time period that claims Kavanaugh was known to be stumbling drunk, on many ocassions. This person is willing to talk with FBI.


ewwwwwwwww so what?  that holds zip.  sorry, you fking partisan hack.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark
> 
> EDIT: Booker just *sited, by name*, a currently registered Republican,  that knows Kavanaugh from the same time period that claims Kavanaugh was known to be stumbling drunk, on many ocassions. This person is willing to talk with FBI.


Booker cant knock anything out of the ballpark. He knows of someone? Why weren't they produced? Booker is a little punk crybaby. He never makes any sense. In your mind, a guy gets drunk and that automatically makes him a sexual predator? Nice reach. Like I said, Booker cant tie his shoes much less knock anything out of a ballpark.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> This puss-like situation has been fermenting for at least 25 years. Dr Pimple would have a field day.
> *election have consequences*.



Hell yes !!!... Voting should be mandatory !!!
46% absentee rate is disgusting and raises obvious red flags.

The 'over the top' putrid stuff on display here is being watched by the entire planet.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



THE EXACT REASON SHE WANTED HIM TO TESTIFY FIRST!

End of story.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Ford did not give the date,  She could not say what house this happened in, how she got there and how she got home.  The witnesses swear they were not there.  An FBI investigation would reveal the same facts and non facts the hearing relied on.

A person has the right be deemed innocent until proven guilty.  How can she give facts that do not back her story ?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > ooker just *sited, by name*, a currently registered Republican, that knows Kavanaugh from the same time period that claims Kavanaugh was known to be stumbling drunk, on many ocassions.
> ...



Someone that knows Kavanaugh personally from the period that is stating the opposite of Kavanaugh's testimony.

That "so what"


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark
> ...




Someone that knows Kavanaugh personally from the period that is stating the opposite of Kavanaugh's testimony.

That 'so what'


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Booker is currently speaking, knocking it out of the ballpark
> ...



The person came forward after yesterdays' testimony by Ford & Kavanaugh.

They stated they could no longer stay silent when they heard Kavanaugh LIE about his drinking issues during the time period in question.

This is actually good news, no matter what happens. People of good conscience will continue to come forward, in the wake of the testimony offered by Ford & Kavanaugh.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


you sure do use a lot of words to say nothing at all.


----------



## Duckalert (Sep 28, 2018)

Hahahahahaa
"Lindsey Graham warned Friday that failure to approve of Kavanaugh's nomination to the Supreme Court "will tear this country apart."


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Not only did her “witnesses” not materialize they Refuted her contentions!
> What else could libbies want?
> Ford is never going to confess and I doubt she really does know what happened



I wonder how this debacle is going to impact on Ford's career as a college
professor.    IMHO  she has made a fool of herself.    It is not unlikely that
OTHER people will show up with allegations about her  "character"


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


no date, no time, no house.  you're mistaken.  See he kept records and it doesn't say anything about a pool party or anything else she stated.  so iit's unclear your point other than you making fake news up again.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Or those wishing  for their few minutes of fame.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


doesn't mention pool party either.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Senator Whitehouse (a former prosecutor)  from a couple hours ago, hits the TRIFECTA, with Kavanaugh's own calendar. BOOM


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Someone that knows Kavanaugh personally from the period that is stating the opposite of Kavanaugh's testimony.
> 
> That "so what"


SO WHAT...teenage boys drink beer?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

1:30 vote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Remember when they screamed they thought Obama was born in Kenya?  Even Trump said that turned out to be a lie.
> But every thing we know about Trump and Kavanaugh seems to be true.  So many witnesses.
> 
> Women won't forget.



Allegations are just that. Empty air. Like the rest of the Leftist party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




WTF? You're either blind or stupid but this is complete and utter BS.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Ford did not give the date,  She could not say what house this happened in, how she got there and how she got home.  The witnesses swear they were not there.  An FBI investigation would reveal the same facts and non facts the hearing relied on.
> A person has the right be deemed innocent until proven guilty.  How can she give facts that do not back her story ?



This really isn't CSI material... Kavanaughty for one has all the best calendars you need ROFL... maintained in impeccable condition (his father's recommendation)... Oh yeah don't forget about his 'track and field' effort in the summer of '82 (to make him run faster)
The fact that this happened in a school context makes it even easier and don't forget that this period (1982) was so wild his best friend (Mark Judge) deemed it justifiable to write 2 books about it.

There's something under the rock... but hey... who cares when you have a majority


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. You are a delusional leftist. There was no evidence here and she was not credible. Take off your blue goggles. If leftists wanted justice they would have shared the letter with the FBI immediately
> ...



Now THAT is some funny shit, 2020!  A confirmation hearing is like the German blitzkrieg?  Really?  The only tactic I saw on display here was you progressives using yet another smear campaign against another conservative!  You're now the party of Michael Avenatti and Richard Steele!  That's what you run on.  Not promises for a better day...you run on division...you run on lies.

I'm amused that the same people who kept this from being investigated in a timely manner are now the ones who are screaming that it's a rush to judgement!  Ford SHOULD have been questioned by investigators from the Judiciary Committee!  She was asked to come to Washington to give answers to questions and she deferred saying she had a fear of flying.  Funny, she doesn't seem to have a problem flying when it's to a vacation spot far, far away!  Then her lawyers were told that the Committee investigators would come to her in California but they appear never to have told her that (Well either that or it's totally slipped her mind that took place which begs the question...what kind of meds is she on these days?)!  Why?  It's obvious that the lawyers that Diane Feinstein referred Ms. Ford to had another agenda other than seeking justice for her.  They appear to be more concerned with how long they could draw this process out than they were about getting to the truth!


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

WEATHER53 said:


> Not only did her “witnesses” not materialize they Refuted her contentions!
> What else could libbies want?
> Ford is never going to confess and I doubt she really does know what happened


that's not true...  none refuted it, they have said up until the trial, they could not remember it....

NONE DENIED IT.

And none went before the professional FBI investigators who do this for a living and know how to question people, to get more facts out of them....  and they do their interviews twice usually, to see if the witness's story has changed or they remember more now....  and they follow through with any other information or witnesses that may come to light.

It really should be done, especially if I were Kavanaugh and truly innocent of these accusations....  it's just one big cloud over his head, for a lifetime...  that screaming Democrats democrats democrats Clinton and democrats conspiracy crap ad nauseam, 

ain't gonna make it go away.  Only the truth will do that...  and wouldn't you want the FBI doing it, with sworn secrecy to their report, than for the Press, who WILL FOLLOW THROUGH and Investigate this until the cows come home, if he is seated without an investigation for some fact finding...  

This sweeping it under the rug will NOT bode well for Senators rejecting it, by Americans and patriots and those who love their country....  and true justice, for ALL.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



*him not writing the girls there on his calendar means squat... the fact that he was there, at that house, 3 or 4 of the boys that she mentioned and during the time frame she mentioned... 

that... corroborates part of her testimony*

The people she said were there, said they don't remember any such party as she claims.

Her own friend said she doesn't ever remember meeting Kavanaugh.

*please call your senators and have the fbi background check reopened.*

What do you want the FBI to do?


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


-Justice for sexual assault victims does NOT always run through the justice department. If you honestly think about it, you have to know that. It's that realization that's one of the reasons that both keeps victims from reporting, and them seeking revenge another way, as I suspect is the case here.
-As to the danger of unscrupulous people abusing sexual assault accusations. Have you seen her testimony and if you did can you honestly claim she was faking? Not even Kavanaugh himself tried to claim that, just that he didn't do it.
-In the event of stalemate as you put it, I side with the victim. I find someone willing to testify and take the predictable punishment for that testimony as more credible then the person denying it. Since the reality is that more people who accuse someone are speaking the truth then those who deny they did, speak the truth.
- There is even a side to this that I keep on reiterating that I just don't get a satisfactory answer to. If we are talking about a position on the Supreme Court is it not reasonable that person to be beyond reproach? Is the standard so low that not being sure he committed sexual assault,is sufficiently satisfactory to appoint him to this position. Even more, he very much showed in yesterdays testimony that he holds the left responsible for his troubles. How easy would it be for ANY left wing group having to defend something before the supreme court to demand he recuse himself simply playing his testimony yesterday? He isn't the only right wing judge out there. Trump had 25 people on the shortlist. You guys are ramming somebody through for the highest judicial post in the country, risking disruption to the court, not to mention losing 3/4 of the women in the country, for what?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



She has clear memory of what happened 36 years ago but not seven weeks ago? Really?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


dude, they seemed to imply someone on the GOP side did it.  amazing.  they sold their souls to the devil.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



You re an antisemite and a Holocaust denier. Prove me wrong. The burden of proof is on you. I am a Jew and I can tell by your writing style that you are an antisemite.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Someone that knows Kavanaugh personally from the period that is stating the opposite of Kavanaugh's testimony.
> ...



the implication being Kavanaugh perjured himself.

Right. So fucking what. Perjury aint shit; is it?


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> no date, no time, no house.  you're mistaken.  See he kept records and it doesn't say anything about a pool party or anything else she stated.  so iit's unclear your point other than you making fake news up again.



Give the FBI a few seconds... they'll find the house, time and date.
... remember, this is 2018 

'Merica was great in the 50's ... WWII winners, helping Europe and Japan rebuild. Yeah ! I'm having an orgasm.


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



My take on Ford is that she was dazed and confused for most of the day.  The only things she was clear on was that she was 100% sure that it was Brett Kavanaugh that assaulted her 36 years ago.  I'm not sure what it was that her handlers gave her to get her through the day but I guarantee you it wasn't just coffee!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



I knew it was a clown show when they started looking at a yearbook of a high school kid.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


I do know that when someone doesn't document an incident, the ability of recall is actually useless without corroboration.  period.  I don't accept any claim 20 years and out.  one can't collect evidence after the fact ever.  EVER.  total bullshit what these weak demoloser women pull out.  they exploit women.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Listen Kid...Kavanaugh admitted the shocking fact that teenage boys (18 as seniors) drink beer. I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > no date, no time, no house.  you're mistaken.  See he kept records and it doesn't say anything about a pool party or anything else she stated.  so iit's unclear your point other than you making fake news up again.
> ...



How will they find it? FBI agents are humans not superheroes. She doesn't even know the house or the date? Her friends have no idea what she is talking about. Neither does Kav. They have limited if any leads. Confirm him and investigate. If they find something. Impeach him. If they don't, send Feinstein to jail for obstruction.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > no date, no time, no house.  you're mistaken.  See he kept records and it doesn't say anything about a pool party or anything else she stated.  so iit's unclear your point other than you making fake news up again.
> ...


not sure what the 50s has to do with anything.  fbi won't find anything, do you know why?  do you have a 12th grade education?  cause that's all it takes to answer that question.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Whitehouse (a former prosecutor)  from a couple hours ago, hits the TRIFECTA, with Kavanaugh's own calendar. BOOM



Wow!
I guess Whitehouse will be changing his vote to no...….


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...



you certainly represent your view of this for your tribe just like the moron that U R


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Senator Whitehouse (a former prosecutor)  from a couple hours ago, hits the TRIFECTA, with Kavanaugh's own calendar. BOOM
> ...



He already said he plans to vote NO


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


well for the umpteenth time, they don't investigate, they provide names to the committee and the committee investigates.  names they had, investigated them and found no corroboration.  investigation is completed.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

Jackson said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


She gave the time frame, she gave the neighborhood, she gave at least 3 of the names there, all of which fit the bill, on his calendar....

The FBI needs to investigate, so a non partisan source who are investigators can investigate it.

WHY IS THIS SO WRONG to do, it should be done, just off of Ford's testimony, just to check it out, since she was sworn to tell the truth under oath and came off 100% honest on what she did remember, and honest on what she could not remember?

YOU DO NOT KNOW what the FBI background investigators will find, to presume it will be just the same of what was being claimed, then I think you are wrong on that....

plus, for the sake of being fair, and the whole Nation and World watching,and the Supreme Court, 

it really should be done...  justice is suppose to be blind, and the reopening for the FBI background check with new allegations such as these, IS THE PROTOCOL and is what is done, even have cases of this with other Judicial nominees.

This sweeping it under the rug routine of the R Senators, is just plain wrong....    and hurtful to Kavanaugh in the long run, if he is innocent of all, as he has claims...


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> you certainly represent your view of this for your tribe just like the moron that U R





AZGAL said:


> . I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!


Hey kid is that you again? That is what vampires do. Grow the tribe through beer!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



My tribe? Because I am a Jew? Wow thanks for your antisemitism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Not only did her “witnesses” not materialize they Refuted her contentions!
> ...



*NONE DENIED IT.*

NONE REMEMBERED IT.
When you call witnesses to back up your claims, they kind of have to remember being there.


*And none went before the professional FBI investigators who do this for a living and know how to question people, to get more facts out of them.*

"Do you remember this party?" No
"Are you sure?" Yes
"Come on, you remember, right?" No
"It was at that house, near the club, right?" I don't remember.
"What was the address of the house with the party?" What party?

DERP!

*This sweeping it under the rug will NOT bode well for Senators rejecting it,*

Yeah, Feinstein shouldn't have hid it for 6 weeks, eh?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> NONE REMEMBERED IT.
> When you call witnesses to back up your claims, they kind of have to remember being there.


YA THINK?


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'm not slotted for an appointment to the supreme court. Neither is your accusation credible because you can't point to anything specific in my writing style that gives that accusation credence. I can and I have, to you I believe stated facts that point to corroboration that Ford did speak the truth. I also want to point out that the judiciary committee has taken steps to insure they would not get some of that corroboration.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The GOP Senators NOW KNOW they have a very real problem with Kavanaugh's story. He is lying.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


except to much of the left, unfortunately, fair is *their way*. they don't get it they go on protests, and do things like this.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hiryuu said: ↑
"They didn't say that the event didn't happen the way Dr. Ford alleged it did."

Yes indeed all her "credible" witnesses have made statements that they know of NOTHING that is like or resembles how she said it happened. The local police in Maryland are free to look for Mark Judge to question him. It would be helpful if Dr. Ford and her high powered attorneys actually file a real sexual assault case in Montgomery County Maryland since it is practically down the street from DC. Perhaps Christine Ford could fly there too.

DO THE RIGHT THING FORD...FILE A POLICE REPORT IN THE LOCAL JURISDICTION...could there be something holding her and those high powered lawyers or her brother the lawyer back in a place that has no time limitations on sexual assault reporting? This is Report It To the Police 101 and then the local enforcement and detectives can decide if they need to call in the FBI, just like the tv shows where the cops tell the FBI to back off because they are doing their jobs.


----------



## hadit (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



What house? She never said which house she went to.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Darn it. Shucks. Darn. Darn.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



I can. I find your writing style to be antisemitic. You're not a Jew. How dare you try to tell me how a Jew should think? Ford has ZERO corroboration. Her friend Leeland who allegedly took her to the party has no recollection of it. Mark Judge had a written affidavid that  this is BS. Confirm him and investigate. If he is guilty then impeach him? Why is that bad. But if he is innocent aka they find nothing then Feinstein has to resign. Fair?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

hadit said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



No; she did not but it sure looks like it must have been Tobin's house.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...









lady justice is blind for a reason and that reason is the law is the same to us all. his appointment has no bearing on how we follow the rule of law.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


what was the timeframe?  the people she gave said nope.  so things we know.  you're confused.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Unless she actually has a Dick, it gives her nothing. 

You have zero clue


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



well, Flake said he would vote YES so, that should ease your issues


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Listen Kid...Kavanaugh admitted the shocking fact that teenage boys (18 as seniors) drink beer. I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!





AZGAL said:


> Listen Kid...Kavanaugh admitted the shocking fact that teenage boys (18 as seniors) drink beer. I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!



Kavanaugh LIED, he and most of the others, were not 18 when drinking in high school...

he was 17 years old the day of the house party in July of 1982... that was written on his calendar, and would not be 18 years old for another 7 months, until February 1983....

and that party was not his first Rodeo.


He just flat out lied about it, in the hearing.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

we have already passed the  claimed 1:30 EST vote 

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



*The GOP Senators NOW KNOW they have a very real problem with Kavanaugh's story. He is lying. *

Lying about what?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Listen Kid...Kavanaugh admitted the shocking fact that teenage boys (18 as seniors) drink beer. I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!
> ...



Here we have a sitting DC Circuit judge, in a US Senate hearing, committing perjury, and the GOP wants a vote. LOL


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Pay attention much?

We didn't think so.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Listen Kid...Kavanaugh admitted the shocking fact that teenage boys (18 as seniors) drink beer. I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!
> ...



*he was 17 years old the day of the house party in July of 1982... that was written on his calendar, and would not be 18 years old for another 7 months, until February 1983.*

He admitted that not everyone was drinking legally.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Why don't you fill me in?


----------



## Issa (Sep 28, 2018)

petro said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > A pussy grabber appointing a rapist....the party of cons.
> ...


Not a Democrat.....I just hate the party of pussy grabbers, racist, bigots.


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Yup, sounds like evidence, get it to Feinstein quick.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> a sitting DC Circuit judge, in a US Senate hearing, committing perjury


In your dreams a YALE law school graduate  DC federal judge would perjure himself! I know you just complain and I know you did not go to Yale. Not even Psycobabble 101 like Dr. Ford for you kid. She is not an inspiration to you or to young women yet he is for years.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

What defines this partisan shit is what we all should be focused on.

In a simple nutshell:

Liberal influences:

Mostly secular
For gun control
Social issues / LGTBQ rights
Immigration / Free trade / Regulation.
Urban

Republicans

Infiltrated by religious 'Christian' lobbies. Evangelical support
Right to bear arms / gun lobby
Traditional definition of family. Intelligent design...
Protectionism / wall / tariffs / deregulation
Rural 
That's the working framework   ... lol@working


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Most people write "attacking a girl" in the calendar ahead of time.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


What did you have for lunch 7 weeks ago?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

McConnell warned Trump, ahead of time, he told him if he picked any nominee on that Federalist society list BUT Kavanaugh, he could get them trough and seated, before the election....

What does Trump do, select Kavanaugh.  

Kavanaugh has been too politically involved to be seated on the SC, plus, McConnell must have known some of his background for him to tell Trump that....

Yes, McConnell is trying to plow it thru, but he did warn it would not be easy, with Kavanaugh....  something is up with that...  but nobody wants to know...  just sweep sweep sweep, under the rug it all goes.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Ah yes the "urbane" vs. "rural hicks" stereotypes again...nothing personal...but ask a Navajo Republican about how the next house over is miles away and then imagine Arizona again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Food.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


name never came up and no date to check on.  hmmmm you're in the mud there fella and your tires are stuck.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Listen Kid...Kavanaugh admitted the shocking fact that teenage boys (18 as seniors) drink beer. I think Kavanaugh singlehandedly just turned some working class Dem and independent males Red. Like the vampire that he is!
> ...


and my question is, why lie about his age and friend's ages, when drinking?  What is he trying to cover up?  His age, all these years later or his drinking problem, that still may exist?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Did the lame ass seriously just equate a mundane event like lunch, with a once in a lifetime event like being hooked up to a polygraph test, in an airport Hotel?

Geez, Really?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...



*and my question is, why lie about his age and friend's ages, when drinking?*

He didn't lie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Yep, hence my snarky response.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Ah yes the "urbane" vs. "rural hicks" stereotypes again...nothing personal...but ask a Navajo Republican about how the next house over is miles away and then imagine Arizona again.



Look at electoral results 
Easy hint: All the major cities are Dem


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*Here is how we know that what happened was a Well Financed Orchestrated DNC -Democrat COUP to disrupt The Democratic Process for Confirming a Supreme Court Justice:

They say Truth is Immutable:  In other words, when Truth is spoken it is Obvious that it is TRUTH and it stands on its own.  TRUTH does not Contradict Itself, and when Truth is Spoken, there are rarely any doubts as to it's veracity.

This is why I am unapologetically writing this post, and declaring that Ford, Feinstein, Schummer and the whole lot of these people are all Scam Artists, Deceitful Liars with Evil Intentions, with an Agenda for America which if implemented would mean the end of Individual Liberties.

Here is the run down on Ford and why this whole thing was a charade that not even The FBI will look at. Bet if Comey was running the show, they would though.

Let's just start with some inconsistencies in her statements vs. her life.*

*Claims she is so fearful of other people that she rarely goes out in Public:
Attends Leftist Anti Trump Marches. Wears Pussy Hats, marches, carries signs and is frequently in large crowds at these gatherings.

She claims for some weird reason that she has a second door installed at her home for security reasons because she was so afraid of others.

The second door is actually a separate entrance in to her home so she can host "Google Interns" and they can ingress and egress the space. So afraid of strangers yet has them in her home every day.

So afraid of her attacker that she repeatedly would say hi to Judge whenever she saw him. She stated she saw him out a few times, the exchanges were friendly and she initiated each one. Only the last time she saw him, she claimed his face turned white. If that were true, then it's because he recognized her as a nut case.

Claims she has a phobia of flying, yet files all over the world, and flew to this hearing. She doesn't know who paid for her ticket, but she flew to this hearing, and had no issues with her alleged phobia.

She claims she was completely unaware that The Committee offered to fly out to California and interview her privately to protect her from Public Scrutiny. I don't believe this at all. The Democrats wanted a "Public Hearing" so they could grandstand and publicly tear Kavenaugh apart and humiliate him. Grassely and the American Public was conned in to having to endure a public hearing. It was common knowledge that The Committee offered to fly out to her.

Claims that she does not know who paid for her lie detector test which incidentally consisted of just two questions, despite the Lie Detector Expert spending over 4 hours with her. The test was conducted in a Hotel Room too, which is odd, since there was no reason for this to not be done in her home. And the so called test was conducted weeks in advance of anyone knowing anything about this except Feinstein. She doesn't know who paid for the Hotel Room. The Lie Detector Expert wasn't interviewing her, he was coaching her on how to beat a lie detector test. The test was conducted at a Hotel, because they did not want anyone seeing such a person come to her home. Her and Feinstein refuse to show the results of the lie detector test or even reveal what 2 questions were asked.

She claims that Kavenaugh was pinned her down and was trying to remove her clothes on a bed. She stated however that she was wearing her bathing suit from diving practice all day that day. Since when does any woman refer to a full piece bathing suit as 'clothes'? And what woman, conscience of hygiene and her appearance, would wear a bathing suit all day and show up at a party in a bathing suit which she called "clothes"? People who participate in such sports always shower after practice, and change in to street clothes, and place their suit in a bag.

She doesn't know who invited her to this party or who gave her a ride to the party or exactly where it was, or whose home it was in. Neither does she know the actual month, the year or the day of the week the party occurred. Contrast this with Kavenaugh and his activity calendar where he can account for his whereabouts ever day for that entire summer. She lives 10 miles from the general area that she said this occured in, and said she left the party and went home. Yet, she can't recall how she got home. Did she walk 10 miles in a bathing suit? And nobody saw her? Again, she is being intentionally vague.

She stated that after the alleged attack that her attacker was going to be a Supreme Court Justice some day. Anybody with a brain has to have a WTF moment. What 15 year old girl would ever say that after having a traumatic experience like she claims? And why cannot she remember any details except that she was sure 100% that Kavenaugh is who did it? She claims that the memory of that day was indeliable....but can't remember a damn thing about it.

She claims in one statement 2 people were there, and in another 4 people were there, and in a third statement 6 people were at the party. Yet no one she names has come forward to say such a party existed, or happened. She claims she told her therapist, and that what she said should be in the therapist notes. Yet, she and Feinstein refuse to produce, said notes.

Her own parents refused to attend the hearing to support her, and when interviewed stated that they do not believe she was ever a victim of sexual abuse. If your daughter or my daughter were going to be on National TV enduring a hearing regarding sexual assault, you bet damn well we'd be there to support her*.
*
She has high priced attorneys directly connected to the Leftist Women's movement, yet doesn't know how she got in touch with them, or who paid them. They piped up and said they are working Pro Bono. I have to ask why they are even involved in this. Why does she need an attorney at all actually. Her attorney is on retainer for George Soros, and works also for The Democrat party. They are getting paid to do these kinds of things....they just aren't getting paid by her.

Claims she wasn't politically motivated, but yet posted on Social Media that someone should accuse Gorsich of Sexual Harassment to stop him from taking the bench. She deleted a ton of Anti Trump Social Media Posts prior to 'coming forward'

She claims she wanted to remain anonymous when she wrote her letter. Yet weeks before she was "revealed" to The Public, she already had a DNC Attorney Katz assigned to her, had a lie detector expert meet with her to coach her, and had media according to her at her home, contacting her at work and trying to pressure her to come forward before anyone knew her name. She also claims that someone hacked in to her email account and sent out emails about this weeks prior to anyone knowing who the Hell she was.

How did "The Media" get a copy of this letter, if Feinstein's office was the only one who had it? It was an intentional leak.

So I have to ask people with a brain. Do you have a brain? This was never intended to be anonymous. Feinstein and The Dems held on to this, prepared since July to unleash this mentally disturbed pawn on Kavenaugh to stop the Confirmation process from going forward. 

She has Phd yet does not know what the word "exculpatory" means?

She claims that the event left an indelible memory upon her, yet cannot remember anything about it except that Kavenaugh and Judge jumped on her on the bed rolled off and started wrestling with each other, completely ignoring her. That's how interested they were in assaulting her?

She claims they turned up the music really loud in the bedroom so no one could hear her. Exactly why do you need to cover up someone's mouth then if the music was so loud no one could hear what was going on?

The other so called accusers also all have very vague stories, all are involved in Liberal Women's Organizations, and all have refused to give sworn testimony to their flimsy allegations.

Kavenaugh claims he was a virgin until he met his wife and got married. Why hasn't one woman came forward and claimed he is not a virgin? Because Kavenaugh is telling the truth, and like with his calendar that proves his whereabouts on the summer in question, he'd be able to out any potential liars and easily refute their claims.

If this wasn't a DNC funded political smear job, then why is Joe Biden's attorney involved? Why is Michael Avenatti involved? Why is Andrew McCabe's Attorney involved? And why is Katz representing her when she is on retainer with both Soros and The DNC? And why would Katz have to meet with Hillary Clinton to discuss any of this?

If I have missed anything, please feel free to chime in.



*


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

Flake just sold his soul.  Good thing he is retiring.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




try paying attention


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes the "urbane" vs. "rural hicks" stereotypes again...nothing personal...but ask a Navajo Republican about how the next house over is miles away and then imagine Arizona again.
> ...



Then keep doin what you’re doing. 

I don’t mind at all


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL you eat shit!


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*By the way, and this is highly interesting. Both her and her family has ties to The CIA

IS DR FORD DEEPLY TIED TO CIA? ⋆ The Savage Nation

"WELL, BESIDES BEING A “PROFESSOR” AT THE OFF BRAND UNIVERSITY, SHE ALSO WORKS AT A MAJOR UNIVERSITY DOWN THE STREET FROM PALO ALTO. SHE JUST SO HAPPENS TO HEAD UP THE CIA UNDERGRADUATE INTERNSHIP PROGRAM AT STANFORD UNIVERSITY.

CHRISTINE BLASEY’S BROTHER, RALPH THE THIRD, USED TO WORK FOR THE INTERNATIONAL LAW FIRM OF BAKER, HOSTETLER. THE FIRM CREATED FUSION GPS, THE COMPANY WHO WROTE THE RUSSIAN “DOSSIER”. THEY LATER ADMITTED IT WAS ONLY A COLLECTION OF FIELD INTERVIEWS.

BAKER HOSTETLER IS LOCATED IN THE SAME BUILDING WHERE THE CIA OPERATES THREE COMPANIES CALLED:

RED COATS INC.

ADMIRAL SECURITY SERVICES AND DATAWATCH
THEY ARE OPERATED BY RALPH BLASEY II. HE IS THE FATHER OF CHRISTINE AND RALPH III.

CHRISTINE AND RALPH III’S GRANDFATHER WAS NICHOLAS DEAK. FORMER CIA DIRECTOR WILLIAM CASEY ACKNOWLEDGED DEAK’S DECADES OF SERVICE TO THE CIA."*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Flake just sold his soul.  Good thing he is retiring.



Have they had the vote yet? Did he vote no or what's happening?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Senator Flake is NOW requesting to delay the floor vote by (up to) one week


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I don't eat your brains. I am not a zombie. You are. Leftist stooge.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Flake just sold his soul.  Good thing he is retiring.
> ...




They just had the vote.  Flake colluded with the Dems to put an FBI investigation in place in order to get to a floor vote next Friday.  So, we will see more assassination attempts, perhaps physical this time, upon Kavanaugh and his family.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Having slept on it you cant deny that there are still question marks hanging over Kavanagh.
> 
> His skirting around the FBI issue is the big alarm bell. and it suggests that there is other stuff out there that he is keen to keep quiet. The GOP are complicit in this.
> 
> ...


There IS NO "FBI issue". That is merely a fabrication of Democrats staling to prolong the confirmation past the 2018 election.  Ho hum.

Why ask what Judge has to say, We all know what HE ALREADY SAID - he knows nothing about Ford's story, Denies it completely.  And Judge ALREADY turned up and trashed her.  Who cares where he was when he did that ?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 28, 2018)

FBI will now investigate Kavanaugh's attack on Ford!!!


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



*The Democrats have the REAL CONTROL of THE SENATE.  I believe this entire thing is a tragedy.  We are witnessing the Death of The Republic.  And if someone does not stand up and start resisting this kind of EVIL, there won't be any coming back from it if THE LEFT gains more power to begin pushing their Agenda From Hell through Congress.*


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





AzogtheDefiler said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Eating his brains wouldn't make you a zombie. It would make you a vegan.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



What a POS, Flake probably is being blackmailed, they could have film of him fucking little boys and girls or whatever.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> He just flat out lied about it, in the hearing.


Kavanaugh did not say he was 18 when drinking and who cares anyway?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I realized quite a few years ago that we are just riding the decline.  The only question is if one dies before or after the actual collapse of civil order.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




He's retiring.  The tell will be which lucrative lobbying firm he joins after.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Actually I'd be fasting...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> The left is so desperate, they threw their own character away! Voluntarily, now that’s evil. They sold out to the devil!




Wait, what?!  The left had character?  I thought they WERE characters!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Oh snap!  That would make you a Breathitarian.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 28, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Oh, I SOOO have that opening day marked on my calendar.  And my husband, who dragged me to see "Black Panther", doesn't even need to think about complaining.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*Absolute Injustice:  This Ford woman made so many contradictory and or Vague statements.  She and her team, had no Credibility.

No person is safe from this kind of attack whereby you can make unsubstantiated, uncorroborated accusations devoid of witnesses and evidence and bring The Democratic Process to a complete stand still.*


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They know the house address and the date now, from Kavanaugh's old calendar, July of 1982....  

she said she was at the community/country club pool that day...they could find old records that have sign in sheets for guests/members and see if it is the same date on his calendar....  

they could go to the address Kavanaugh listed that he had some brew-skis with his friends, and see if it matches with what she described about the house, the stairwell going up, the bathroom location, the size of the living room, the bedroom position to the stairwell and bathroom that she said she was pushed in to....

they can question Mark Judge, twice to see if his story matches up both times....  they could talk to others who knew Bret in high school and college and law school...  and recent friends/local bars/ wife...  interview those other accusers, follow up with any leads they may be able to give them....

they could get her therapist notes.... review them

there is an awful lot they can do to follow up on the new revelation...  and I am not even an investigator and can come up with that....  though I love 'who done it', mystery books....


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> They just had the vote.  Flake colluded with the Dems to put an FBI investigation in place in order to get to a floor vote next Friday.  So, we will see more assassination attempts, perhaps physical this time, upon Kavanaugh and his family.


It's NOT in order to get a floor vote. The floor vote is already set. They voted 11-10 in favor of Kavanaugh being nominated. The Judiciary committee work is finished.

All that Trump-hater Flakey Flake did, was to send a request to the White House to have a 1 week delay for an FBI check, which I imagine Trump might answer by saying "Shove it up your ass."


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

protectionist said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Here's the problem.  They need 50 votes and the vote is one week away. Imagine the escalation of attacks on Kavanaugh and his family.  I wouldn't put it past the Dems to make actual death threats against his family to get him to withdraw.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> They know the house address and the date now, from Kavanaugh's old calendar, July of 1982....
> 
> she said she was at the community/country club pool that day...they could find old records that have sign in sheets for guests/members and see if it is the same date on his calendar....
> 
> ...


And Trump can tell Flake to go jump.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



*they could go to the address Kavanaugh listed that he had some brew-skis with his friends, and see if it matches with what she described about the house, the stairwell going up, the bathroom location, the size of the living room, the bedroom position to the stairwell and bathroom that she said she was pushed in to....*

She could have banged the entire football team in that room, still doesn't mean she was at a party with Kavanaugh.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*Screw allowing yet another FBI Investigation-Witch Hunt.  We saw how The Left Conned We The People in to accepting The Trojan Horse of Bob Railroadem Mueller, and how his investigation will NEVER end, because there are no limitations on him and what he wants to Investigate. So long as Mueller refuses to look at Hillary Clinton, and Barak Obama and The DNC and how they colluded with Russia and The FBI to try to oust a president from office, he will be allowed to continue his witch hunt indefinitely.

Such will be the case with this.  You cannot trust anything like this, especially since The FBI investigated Kavenaugh some 6 times already, and espeically like The Russian Dossier, there is Zero Proof of any of the accusations, or that anything occurred at all.

Yet here we are with Mueller and a never ending investigation, and about to start another Never Ending Investigation in to an Innocent Man's Life that has already been thoroughly vetted.

It's a shame THE GOP is even playing this game with these people.*


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Here's the problem.  They need 50 votes and the vote is one week away. Imagine the escalation of attacks on Kavanaugh and his family.  I wouldn't put it past the Dems to make actual death threats against his family to get him to withdraw.


Or assassinate him. The Clintons have been doing that for decades.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

protectionist said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > They just had the vote.  Flake colluded with the Dems to put an FBI investigation in place in order to get to a floor vote next Friday.  So, we will see more assassination attempts, perhaps physical this time, upon Kavanaugh and his family.
> ...


Cool, let’s do it. See if the right can survive this losing another Republican vote.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2018)

Trump goes nuclear and allows investigation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You have to realise that this is the fault of the Republicans, they are too soft, have they ever taken the gloves off? No. They should have been adopting a Thug Mode from day ONE, not overtly but covertly.

Politics is NOT for the soft, politics is dirty it always has been dirty, if you want to eliminate the Enemy then you have behind the scenes teams who basically operate 24/7 in Thug Mode, this is what the Democrats have been doing for years, but the Republicans are spineless and have just sat there unwilling to get in the sewer and fight fire with fire.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*Where is The Investigation in to FUSION GPS, COIE LAWFIRM and THE DNC-CLINTON-OBAMA Money Laundering Scheme to pay Russia for The Dirty Dossier?
Where is The Investigation in to FISA and Civil Rights Abuses conducted by Comey, McCabe, Rosenstein & Yates?
Where is The Investigation in to Lynch and Comey's Obstruction of Justice?
Where in The Investigation in to all of the Leaks coming out of The FBI and DOJ?*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Trump goes nuclear and allows investigation.



Well someone on the Republican side has to get the balls to go nuclear.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You are Trolling as usual.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


 

that is the case with 90% of all sexual assaults, especially from those who never report when young, but only much later...  like all those alter boys coming out 30 years later...  what could the investigators find after 20, 30, or 40 years later for it to be exposed as true?   

but the investigators did figure it out...


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Nah, just pointing out you’re a raving lunatic; as evidenced by you suggesting he could have raped little children because he takes these accusations seriously.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*Flake is no friend of THE GOP.

He met with The Conspirators of This FARCE, held the process hostage.*

*However, that support came with a last-minute caveat. After meeting with Democrats behind closed doors ahead of the vote, Flake emerged to call for a delay in the full floor vote to allow for an FBI investigation “limited in time and scope.”*


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


How many girls go to known Gang Bangers time and  again?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Flake is no friend of THE GOP.
> 
> He met with The Conspirators of This FARCE, held the process hostage.*
> 
> *However, that support came with a last-minute caveat. After meeting with Democrats behind closed doors ahead of the vote, Flake emerged to call for a delay in the full floor vote to allow for an FBI investigation “limited in time and scope.”*


They promised him a beautiful home in France and a lifetime supply of prostitutes.


----------



## hadit (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If she NOW comes out and suddenly "remembers" it was that house only after learning that Kavanaugh was there, I won't believe her.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Many of these politicians are raping little children, this is why any suggestion of Organised Paedophile Rings NEVER gets investigated, but you of course are a Leftist Troll Tool who supports EVERYTHING The State tells you to support and being a Leftist Troll Tool you would NEVER question if The State is sordid and dirty, it's your type who are the raving lunatics.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...




Agreed.  The Establishment GOP are just Dems Lite. They are all part of the Giant Fusion Party Corporate-Surveillance State.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 28, 2018)

Deno said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Of course, everything they do comes back to bite them in the ass. 

If they didn't learned that by now, they never will. On the other hand, they don't need a lesson, they won't take it anyways. They need punishment.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



* like all those alter boys coming out 30 years later...*

When dozens of altar boys come out with claims of abuse that happened over the course of decades, that's a bit different than one person making a claim with zero backup.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

KissMy said:


> It's amazing how for 30 years Repubtards were beyond obsessed that Clinton may have harassed a couple women, yet now support a rapist who spews Clinton conspiracy theories. Republicans had FBI investigating Clinton while allowing 9/11 attacks, but refuse the FBI investigate repubtard political operative judges rape.


You have no proof whatsoever that Kavanaugh is a "rapist" , but we have proof that you are an idiot.

And the FBI has ALREADY investigated Kavanaugh - 6 TIMES.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *However, that support came with a last-minute caveat. After meeting with Democrats behind closed doors ahead of the vote, Flake emerged to call for a delay in the full floor vote to allow for an FBI investigation “limited in time and scope.”*



With today's tech... piece of cake investigation... 2 days max.

Republican nightmare if you ask me.... but ! better than a stupid civil war.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Will the ABA disbar Kavanaugh?


Based on WHAT ?  Unsubstantiated accusations ? If they did, that would be the end of the ABA.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Without his master John McCain, he can finally think for himself. 

Still not worthy presidential vote.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Yes the Uni-Party, this is the same across the Western world there is basically NO difference between the Established Conservatives and the Established Liberals, both Pro-Big Corporations, both Pro-1984 Surveillance, both Pro-UN Globalist, both Pro-UNLIMITED Immigration from Third World Shit Holes, both Pro-NATO Military Industrial Complex, they ALL are the Uni-Party.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Reno/Sparks
News
*Senate Panel Advances Kavanaugh Nomination to Full Senate*
The Senate Judiciary Committee voted 11-10 to send Brett Kavanaugh's Supreme Court nomination to the full Senate.

Friday, September 28th 2018, 5:25 AM PDT
Updated:
Friday, September 28th 2018, 11:14 AM PDT


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Will the ABA disbar Kavanaugh?
> ...




The ABA asked for due process..... period.

Period.... Period.... tilt. tilt... Period.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Without his master John McCain, he can finally think for himself.
> 
> Still not worthy presidential vote.


He's still on the wrong side of the immigration issue, as far as I know, but he gets a whopper of a medal for his performance in the judiciary hearing. Somebody needed to step up and kick ass hard, and he did it magnificently.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

I wonder what ACLU lawyers put that together along with Perkins Coie and Baker H and Californis law firms and Katz and Hillary?
umerican bar ass


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

hadit said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Ford has already stated that Kavanaugh was present but stated she did not know the exact location/whose house.

Please, try & keep up.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The ABA asked for due process..... period.
> 
> Period.... Period.... tilt. tilt... Period.


If the Democrats' behavior in this sham judiciary hearing, is what the ABA calls proper, then the ABA needs to disappear.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> * like all those alter boys coming out 30 years later...*
> When dozens of altar boys come out with claims of abuse that happened over the course of decades, that's a bit different than *one person *making a claim with zero backup.



 We got 3 pole dancers here with masters degrees / higher education claiming abuse from an altar boy...(perhaps choir?)
Can you at the minimum pole dance too ?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> McConnell warned Trump, ahead of time, he told him if he picked any nominee on that Federalist society list BUT Kavanaugh, he could get them trough and seated, before the election....
> 
> What does Trump do, select Kavanaugh.
> 
> ...


yea, cause after 6 FBI background checks, it's time to sweep info under the rug. 

you and many others seem to keep forgetting how invasive the checks can be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 28, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > * like all those alter boys coming out 30 years later...*
> ...



You're counting those 2 clowns with even weaker claims than Ford? DERP!


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


LOLOL

Thanks for reminding everyone what a raving lunatic you are. Wasn’t necessary, but thanks just the same. Meanwhile, good luck confirming Kavanaugh without Flake, Collins and Murkowski.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Go away Troll Tool Boi, now who's supporting rape? Oh that's right YOU, you like the majority of Leftist Troll Tools don't CARE if children are being raped in Organised Paedophile Rings OR if children are being Trafficked to be raped, you INSIST NONE of this even happens, so that makes your type COMPLICIT.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 28, 2018)

Considering how the FBI (and CIA, judiciary branch ... etc) has been attacked by Trump, no-brainer that all FBI resources are highly motivated (no red bull needed) to investigate this. And will spare NO EXPENSE !

Operation Nuke-Kavanaughty has begun!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 28, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Correct. Otherwise, they would bring charges the moment they learned about the alleged assault.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > McConnell warned Trump, ahead of time, he told him if he picked any nominee on that Federalist society list BUT Kavanaugh, he could get them trough and seated, before the election....
> ...



NONE of this has ANYTHING to do with if there was sexual assault or if there was not sexual assault, Leftists don't CARE if women are sexually assaulted, Leftists defend rapists and murderers who are on Death Row, they want them to be seen as the VICTIMS, Leftists ALWAYS support the Perpetrators and crap on the victims.

This is all about running down the clock. Feinstein sat on the information for 20 days, then she recommended the Katz woman who Feinstein and Democrats have a long association with, she recommend him or her or whatever Mystery Gender Katz is, then they kept Ford on ice for DAYS with wanting extensions to testify, then she did, then they finally had some vote and then after PRIVATELY talking with a group of Democrat Senators on his OWN this RINO Flake appeared and said okay I'll vote yes but on the caveat that the FBI do a _SEVENTH _investigation into Brett Kavanaugh and then some floor vote next Friday.

It is September 28, the next USSC Session opens on October 1 and if Brett Kavanaugh is confirmed AFTER October 1 then he has to sit out the ENTIRE new USSC Session and as such the votes are 4-4 and not 5-4 because he won't be able to take his seat and THIS is WHY Feinstein sat on the information for 20 days ANYTIME during that 20 days they could have asked for a _SEVENTH_ FBI investigation, but that would have defeated the PURPOSE of them running the clock down and very probably Brett Kavanaugh then would have been confirmed already by NOW and then he could have taken his seat on the USSC for their new session that begins on October 1.


----------



## hadit (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



"You're under arrest for murder".

"What! I didn't kill anyone. Where did this happen?"

"We'll tell you right after you tell us where you were last night".


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*No better ally for The Hillary Clintons, Barak Obamas, Nancy Pelosis, Chuck Schummers, and Maxine Waters of this world than Jeff Flake.*


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


i would agree. this isn't about justice, this is politics.

if justice, she would go to the law who could look into it. i have to wonder why the left is so against her going through known, established processes *IF* they want justice for her.

but that isn't what this is about. the emotional surges and plays are just that - emo-based. it's to stop kavanaugh and roe vs wade from POTENTIALLY being overturned. how 1 man can do this is still an unanswered question, but the left doesn't care. they want what they want and don't give a shit who they use or destroy to get it.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

hadit said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




it is members such as yourself that make me wonder; why in Hell does this web site attract such really dense people?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2018)

I predict that the Dems will turn up some pathetic loon who will now claim that Kavanaugh conducted black masses in which babies were sacrificed prior to football games in high school.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


*He'll be working on the Hillary in 2020 Campaign
I'm With It!*


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The ABA asked for due process..... period.
> ...


The Democrats locked on to DNC activist and professional political psychologist and brain mapping expert, Dr. Christine B. Ford, to deliver an experimentalist technique of thespianism to batter a conservative judicial nominee to the Supreme Court, Judge Brett Kavanaugh, to see how successfully she could plant a false memory into the public memory by associating an innocent nominee with unsubstantiated (not to mention quite untrue) rape charges so they could delay and destroy a most qualified jurist because he is a true blue human being with a great conscientious legal scholar's mind, sterling character, and nearly unparalleled memory in his field. The Democrat Party has become such a power-grabbing entity it does not care to be challenged with facts, which is why they are terrified that a Conservative jurist will not allow them to get away with dirty tricks they pull anytime the public lulls itself into thinking its government does not need the leash of public scrutiny. Conservatives also annoy the Democrat Party due to its concentration of Christian men and women who don't accept dirty tricks as any kind of daily dishouts from power-grabbing hooligans with no respect for those who pay their salaries with overbearing taxes that have to be increasingly raised to satisfy the hungry mouth of the monsters they create anytime they have more than 50% of the votes in congress. And some of the monsters are pet rock projects that puts money in the pockets of the least scrupulous people on the planet. It really rubs the Democrats the wrong way to have tax money being spent on projects that benefit the American people, and the very taxpayers who believe the hubris such as that planted by Dr. Ford yesterday at Judge Kavanaugh's hearing, meant to cripple his chances of holding a seat on the Supreme Court that would ensure justice to Americans, and not just the people the Democrats funnel into the country illegally so they can foist votes into their Party that keeps them disabling American money from being spent by and for the American people who were tapped on paycheck after paycheck, whether they like it or not.

Doh, Democrats. Did you think we fell for your Shanghai tactic of planting a false accusation with your smoothe operator, extremist activist, Dr. Ford? Well, some of us didn't. We watched her body language telling us, nay yelling "I'm lying to you" at the top of Dr. Ford's body languagespeak's voice. And I want to personally tell you, you flunked interpersonal communications science lab flat on your cheesecake smile faces.


----------



## Grumpyolman (Sep 28, 2018)

I wonder what the Dems promised Flake? 
It's obvious the Dems have a few more "victims" that will magically appear sometime in the next week.
Also, Kavanaugh has been investigated six times by the FBI. If they find something, isn't that an admission of incompetence?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



For some reason after reading this post I'm suddenly hungry for pizza.


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I predict that the Dems will turn up some pathetic loon who will now claim that Kavanaugh conducted black masses in which babies were sacrificed prior to football games in high school.


*
They were stalling from the beginning.  I am unsure at all why Grassely is allowing this being that Kavenaugh is the most vetted SC nominee in history and what the fuck is this nation coming too when any loon can just blurt out, "He touched me" and can grind The Senate down to an absolute hault.?

I need a cup of Coffeve*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



It would be perfect if Brett Kavanaugh gets confirmed, the Republicans not only keep The Senate but add some seats (Florida, South Dakota, Missouri) and then sometime between December 2018 and Summer 2019 Ruth Bader Ginsburg dies and then The Donald nominates Amy Coney Barrett to replace and then the USSC is 6-3 and the FIRST thing they do is overturn Roe v Wade, IMHO Republicans need to now plan to deliberately fuck up Leftists lives for generations to make sure that Leftists futures are filled with nothing but torment and total misery and pain. The Leftists deserve nothing less than this, the Conservatives need to be ready to take the gloves off and exact total and complete and vicious personal revenge, do things that are guaranteed to make Leftists suffer for many many decades.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Ford has already stated that Kavanaugh was present


If you paid attention...Dr.Ford the accuser did not seem upset that her supposed female friend who was supposedly at the supposed party...couldn't back her up...because of medical problems? Dr.Ford would not tell a "lifelong friend" she claims was at the party what had happened all the years they have stayed in touch? 

 
This is the friend Leland Keyser...from Politico:
"Simply put, Ms. Keyser does not know Mr. Kavanaugh and she has no recollection of ever being at a party or gathering where he was present, with, or without, Dr. Ford," said Howard Walsh, who said he has been "engaged in the limited capacity" of corresponding with the committee on behalf of Keyser.
Walsh's email was in response to a missive from one of the lawyers for the GOP majority staff, which stated: "I understand that you have been identified as an individual who was in attendance at a party that occurred circa 1982 described in a recent Washington Post article."


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*Statute of limitations as still not run out in Maryland so why isn't this loon tard and her high priced DNC Lawyers not filing police reports to force Maryland Law Enforcement to Investigate?*


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*And exactly why would an FBI Investigation in to this take a week?  All the witnesses are known and named.  And all of them have testified that no such party happened?

There really should be NO INVESTIGATION.

But The GOP will knuckle under and consent to this unreasonable demand.

I say a One Day investigation if at all, to interview the three so called witnesses who have denied such a party occurred and then vote on .

If they all deny it again, then wrap it up and vote on Sunday.  Make these SOBs work for a living for once.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

*And exactly why would an FBI Investigation in to this take a week?  All the witnesses are known and named.  And all of them have testified that no such party happened?

There really should be NO INVESTIGATION.

But The GOP will knuckle under and consent to this unreasonable demand.

I say a One Day investigation if at all, to interview the three so called witnesses who have denied such a party occurred and then vote on .

If they all deny it again, then wrap it up and vote on Sunday.  Make these SOBs work for a living for once.*


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

So, when is Trump gonna start going NUTZ on Twitter, as a result of the (announced) delay requested by Flake, and apparently agreed to by Grassley?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *Statute of limitations as still not run out in Maryland so why isn't this loon tard and her high priced DNC Lawyers not filing police reports to force Maryland Law Enforcement to Investigate?*



Yet ONE thing could be done- Dr. Christine Blasey Ford finally makes a sexual assault police report in Montgomery County according to proper procedure. The PD or Sherriffs can call the FBI in at any time. So sorry that we can see the game and that Biden opened this game up. Nobody needs an infinite FBI investigation...and besides, according to Biden the FBI reports are inconclusive. So sorry.


----------



## beautress (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Statute of limitations as still not run out in Maryland so why isn't this loon tard and her high priced DNC Lawyers not filing police reports to force Maryland Law Enforcement to Investigate?*
> ...


AZGAL, that will never happen because Dr. Ford's theatrical performance had not one shred of honesty nor truth about it. Unless you call hyperbole of the theater the truth. By the way, her performance was almost flawless except for the body language quirks that show up one way or another in the case of intentional deception in human communications.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Hadit is more than correct. She actually blew any case she might have had. Her memory, since she has been vague in the past will be called into question, no matter what house she claims now. The evidence has been tainted.

awwwwwww shucks


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Hiryuu said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


She was trying to paint him as an alcoholic and he rightly took umbrage at it having already answered SO MANY questions regarding his drinking habits.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Grumpyolman said:


> I wonder what the Dems promised Flake?
> It's obvious the Dems have a few more "victims" that will magically appear sometime in the next week.
> Also, Kavanaugh has been investigated six times by the FBI. If they find something, isn't that an admission of incompetence?



Doesn't really matter, if he comes up clean on the Ford matter, all they got is next to nothing and will have zero to complain about.

AND WE CAN RUB THEIR FACES IN THIS HORSE SHIT


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It is interesting that when some Unhinged SJW forget for 35 years and then remember in DAYS that she was apparently sexually assaulted by Brett Kavanaugh when they were TEENAGERS that the Bedwetters SCREAM for an FBI investigation this to be the SEVENTH FBI investigation on Brett Kavanaugh. BUT there have been NO FBI investigations into ANY Organised Paedophile Ring, also NO FBI investigations into ANY Hollyweird Paedophile Ring even when the equivalent of what is Christine Ford accusing of being not sexually assaulted but RAPED and TRAFFICKED around the Hollyweird Paedophile Ring eg. Corey Feldman and they are IGNORED.

So to Leftists Christine Ford with NO evidence = INSIST on a FBI investigation.

So to Leftists Organised Paedophile Rings = Conspiracy Theory.

Leftists then are PROTECTING Organised Paedophile Rings, child rapists and Child Traffickers.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




yes; and I bet you also believe in fairy tales & unicorns too?


----------



## The Original Tree (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


*Totally agree.  And had Donald Trump not become President, Neither Bill Cosby or Weinstein get convicted.  You can bank on that.  They did that to give themselves legitimacy so they can use sexual assault allegations against their political enemies and give the fake accusations credence.*


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> TED CRUZ explains on September 28 2018 during his speech referenced below that despite continuing communication between Leland Keyser and Christine Ford this "friend" LELAND will not back up the accusation.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=19&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjr9fyLtt7dAhVfFzQIHXbjBc0QFjASegQICRAB&url=https://www.star-telegram.com/news/nation-world/national/article219190110.html&usg=AOvVaw0UFRpRymxvObL9S5Up4LD7



And without her testimony, Ford's got squat!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Don't believe in any. Want to count how many times Dr. Ford stated under oath how many times she couldn't remember any number of things? hmmmmmmmmm?

She would be a horrible witness, even on her own behalf!


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm good with an FBI investigation as long as they use enhanced interrogation on Ford...including a dental check on Debbie Katz for the Doctors pubic hair...let's be thorough....by all means...the republic is at stake...


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> If you paid attention...Dr.Ford the accuser did not seem upset that her supposed female friend who was supposedly at the supposed party...couldn't back her up...because of medical problems? Dr.Ford would not tell a "lifelong friend" she claims was at the party what had happened all the years they have stayed in touch?


TED CRUZ explains on September 28 2018 during his speech referenced below that despite continuing communication between Leland Keyser and Christine Ford this "friend" LELAND will not back up the accusation.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=19&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjr9fyLtt7dAhVfFzQIHXbjBc0QFjASegQICRAB&url=https://www.star-telegram.com/news/nation-world/national/article219190110.html&usg=AOvVaw0UFRpRymxvObL9S5Up4LD7


----------



## onefour1 (Sep 28, 2018)

After watching this whole charade, my conclusion is that Christine Blasey Ford has a selective memory and can't remember anything that would lead to evidence in the case.  She only remembers those things that keep her experience a mystery.  Since American's have been taught about a presumption of innocence and unless there is EVIDENCE to suggest he is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, I find Kavanaugh innocent and worthy to be our next supreme court judge.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Sep 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



With anchovies?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 28, 2018)

Dealing with the devil


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The three weaklings of the party.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Here comes the Judge jc Here comes the judge   Lawyer says if asked he will testify to FBI  Confidentially...


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




All three have fought for their respective constituents.

What; you expect them to all be a bunch of 'yes' robots?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

interesting:

Phil Kerpen:
The FBI cannot conduct a criminal investigation into an alleged 1982 state crime.  They can reopen the background file and add 302s that will be redundant with what the committee already did.  But of course Dems will then say that wasn't a "real" investigation.  Flake got played.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> interesting:
> 
> Phil Kerpen:
> The FBI cannot conduct a criminal investigation into an alleged 1982 state crime.  They can reopen the background file and add 302s that will be redundant with what the committee already did.  But of course Dems will then say that wasn't a "real" investigation.  Flake got played.


Really?  The FBI can't question anyone that the committee hasn't already spoken to?  They can't ask those people different questions?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This has never been about the truth. It is a political delay. Feinstein should be ashamed of herself.
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> interesting:
> 
> Phil Kerpen:
> The FBI cannot conduct a criminal investigation into an alleged 1982 state crime.  They can reopen the background file and add 302s that will be redundant with what the committee already did.  But of course Dems will then say that wasn't a "real" investigation.  Flake got played.



Phil Kerpen is NOT employed by the FBI, nor the DOJ. 
He is a conservative shit stirrer, a pawn of the evangelical right, and that is about all he is.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > interesting:
> ...


when did you become an expert on FBI process? i know i'm not. most of the people who *are* say they don't do this. biden included.


yet it would seem the left keeps asking for it - KNOWING FULL WELL this isn't proper, just so the parakeets can keep at it as if you're being denied "due process" while you deny kavanaugh the very same.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > so she can point to his close friends in high school is proof he's lying?
> ...


Did you know that you could know of other people without those other people knowing of you???


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


when i was in the 6th grade we moved from texas to florida. inside a year i was amazed at how many people knew of me that i simply didn't know at all. most of that was because i was from texas and they all thought we had a ranch, cattle, horses...

i lost my status symbol when they found out we had houses and a neighborhood much like everyone else did in orlando.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

so sorry iceberg  Judge will be testifying  confidentially  to the FBI   Why confidentially???  He knows of the pos Kavanaughs temper..Were you ever in a frat Ice? I was     ,,,  lots of shit goes on at their parties


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Trumps choice another pos should have welcomed an investigation    Why didn't he?? same reason trump can't show his taxes   Afraid of what will be found


----------



## DBA (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Trumps choice another pos should have welcomed an investigation    Why didn't he?? same reason trump can't show his taxes   Afraid of what will be found



They did welcome an investigation, just not days before the confirmation.

You can't possibly NOT see what this is really about can you? Delay, delay, delay.  If Kavanaugh is confirmed, this will all go away because they KNOW they these allegations are bogus but they don't care. They are petulant little children, just like the snowflakes that support them.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Trumps choice another pos should have welcomed an investigation    Why didn't he?? same reason trump can't show his taxes   Afraid of what will be found





The President didn't show his taxes because he felt the Libs would make political hay out of it ,ed.

He's been audited by the best, he knows he has nothing wrong with his taxes.

But he saw what happened with Mitt Romney.   Mr. Romney decided to show his taxes and Mittski was attacked for PAYING TOO MUCH in taxes.  He did them legally, and people are allowed to pay more than they are required.   Yet, the man was tortured for it.

Trump wasn't going to make the same mistake Romney did, he knew he wasn't going to get any love from them if he did so.

BTW, the Far Left and Rachel Maddow did release, without his permission, one of his returns.   Trump actually pays millions more than Clinton.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

DBA said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumps choice another pos should have welcomed an investigation    Why didn't he?? same reason trump can't show his taxes   Afraid of what will be found
> ...


lets see what the fbi finds out  bull shit or not


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 28, 2018)

Where are all the idiots that said the FBI couldnt investigate?


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Where are all the idiots that said the FBI couldnt investigate?


Seems Kavanaugh wasn't too hot for them investigating either....here comes the judge  lol


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




How do you "investigate" if you don't know the time or the place, ed?   I still don't understand how the neighbors never said anything about Kav's alleged weekly Rape Train parties


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Youre about to find out since you seem to be ignorant of how they do it. Maybe thats why youre not an FBI agent. You dont know anything.


----------



## edward37 (Sep 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Polak  for what you did with our other board you're invisible to me


----------



## otto105 (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> If you paid attention...Dr.Ford the accuser did not seem upset that her supposed female friend who was supposedly at the supposed party...couldn't back her up...because of medical problems? Dr.Ford would not tell a "lifelong friend" she claims was at the party what had happened all the years they have stayed in touch?
> 
> 
> This is the friend Leland Keyser...from Politico:
> ...




Mrs. Leland Keyser doesn't recall the party, but believes her friends story is true.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Chris Murphy on Twitter

*Chris Murphy*‏Verified account @ChrisMurphyCT



US Senate candidate, CT
Yes, of course there should be an FBI investigation. But whatever they find doesn’t change the fact that Kavanaugh, especially after his performance yesterday, is the most dangerous Supreme Court pick of our lifetime.


so - as you can see - they don't even care about the investigation. they just keep on the full court press and if kavanaugh gets mad, then then flip to SEE HE'S GOT ISSUES WE TOLD YOU!!!

you can't make stupid happy.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


it's painfully obvious they don't care about the investigation. if this gets "cleared" they just come up with another reason why.

whats sad is, if you think THIS confirmation hearing is a circus, we've got a "hold my beer" moment coming for the next time the dems put up a nomination.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 28, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JBvM said:
> ...




so you admit that this was never about "finding the truth"  it was always about delaying the vote in hopes that the dems could take the senate in novermber and block all further Trump nominees?   At least you are honest about it,  unlike the dems on the committee


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 28, 2018)

Redfish said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Trumptard pouts cuz it is all so unfair.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


um...this entire shitshow is the left pouting cause they didn't get their candidate in cause the right honored "the biden rule".

so yea, you keep on whining about fairness and all.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Senator Whitehouse (a former prosecutor)  from a couple hours ago, hits the TRIFECTA, with Kavanaugh's own calendar. BOOM


Yeah ok.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Iceberg, sorry, to me that's a self serving abdication of responsibility. First as has been stated. The confirmation process is political not judicial. That does NOT have the standard of proof that a judicial matter has. The only question should be if Ford is believable, and if she is if that doubt does or doesn't disqualify him for the bench? Beyond reasonable doubt does not feature in that equation.
Neither is the presumption of innocence ever been a problem when going after Hillary or Al Franken.
Look, I understand by talking to you that you hold your beliefs in good faith, I also believe that you try to be fair. But ask yourself this question. If you are a parent and have a child in, let's say a children's softball team and you have reason to believe that the guy is applying to be the coach might be a child molester. Would the fact that you're not certain he is, stop you from objecting? You are suggesting to put on the Supreme Court somebody credibly accused of sexual assault. Should certainty of the allegation really stop you from opposing him?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

Anybody think the FBI delay is anything more than for the delay itself? This email is already out. Never ever treat a liberal like a human being.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


SO - 

let me be clear. you're now saying an accusation is enough to convict someone and put them on par with a softball coach child molester who's had a trial, been found guilty, and did whatever time they were committed to?

what you're in the end suggesting is that the accusation is enough. the left seems to be counting on this in an emotional game of "ball control" to run out the clock.

in return - i also think you hold your own beliefs in good faith. look forward to talking to you as we move into this strange ass future we're creating today. but let me ask you, if someone said *you* committed sexual assault on them way in the past, should we automatically believe the accuser, or go through our judicial system as setup and running for hundreds of years?

as for your question - i'd look them up online cause you can find it now and if true, my child does something else with their time. done.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


No, I was making an analogy. I was pointing out that, there are times when the judicial standard does not matter in assessing someones qualifications for a particular job.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


if you're going to accuse them of a crime, we then have:

1) our court system that would entail going to the LOCAL police at the time of the incident
or
2) court of public opinion and may the loudest win.

is whoever is loudest and most emotional now the bar we're setting in how to approve our SCOTUS nominations? if so, fine. game on and like i said, count on the right to come back with a 'hold my beer' cause we keep getting cute here vs. realizing what we're doing to this country *ALL GOD DAMN SIDES* love.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, you have absolutely zero evidence that Flake is involved in any way, shape or form with any pedophile ring.

How much more evidence do you need to show the forum how big of a ranting lunatic you really are?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


very true.

we also have absolutely zero evidence kavanaugh did any of this.

we're making evidence meaningless. wheee, look at us!


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Kavanaugh LIED, he and most of the others, were not 18 when drinking in high school...



No he didn’t lie.
So provide a link to support your allegation as I listened to his entire testimony and did not hear him say he was of legal drinking age at all.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

beautress said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Nonsense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The *real* reason Dr. Ford can’t go to the police with this now is because the *statute of limitations* expired some 35 years ago.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...


He didn’t lie about his age.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Not true. Dr. Ford’s testimony is evidence.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> The *real* reason Dr. Ford can’t go to the police with this now is because the *statute of limitations* expired some 35 years ago.


NO IT DID NOT in the proper jurisdiction. the Senate Judiciary committee went over that in detail.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Did you miss that we crossed the Rubicon in that regard a long time ago? Innocent until proven guilty didn't prevent you from going after Al Franken, neither did it stop you from going after Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton and more then likely way more. I'm not going to say I find that bad or even out of bounds in a place like this. I'll even go as far that I probably have changed my position on this somewhere in the past for opportunistic reasons. I don't know when but I'd be surprised if I haven't. But can you please do me the favor of keeping your indignation of hanging an man on the PRESUMPTION of guilt to a minimum. I actually do appreciate talking to you and I don't want to be that guy that slaps you around with previous posts to much.
 -We are ALL partisan here, to a more or less extent. That is a fact. 
-The court of public opinion is often the only thing you have when assessing who you believe. that's not nefarious or necessarily wrong.
 -A judicial nomination is NOT a judicial matter. Another fact.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

onefour1 said:


> After watching this whole charade, my conclusion is that Christine Blasey Ford has a selective memory and can't remember anything that would lead to evidence in the case.  She only remembers those things that keep her experience a mystery.  Since American's have been taught about a presumption of innocence and unless there is EVIDENCE to suggest he is guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, I find Kavanaugh innocent and worthy to be our next supreme court judge.


LOL 

It’s not up to you. It’s up to the Senate. And confirmed or not, it’s going to be very close and could go either way no matter what you find.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Weaklings? They may hold Kavanaugh’s future in your their hands.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 28, 2018)

*The Left vs. Kavanaugh: Desperate Smears by Democracy's Losers *

In a nutshell, this explains what is going on with the vicious and vile leftist Democrat character assassination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh.



"Political" here does not refer to Republicans versus Democrats, or the desire of Trump-haters to stick it to the president.  This article uses "political" to describe the struggle over "who gets what when and how." In a self-governing republic, the "how" consists of decisions by elected representatives.  The Kavanaugh fight is really a fight between those who believe in the Framers' republic and those who want to destroy that republic.



To paraphrase the late, great Justice Antonin Scalia, he frequently told political combatants: "If you want policies not mandated or prohibited by the United States Constitution, don't ask judges to impose what you want but, instead, persuade your fellow citizens."  What are today's leftists to do if they can't persuade their fellow citizens to buy their nostrums?  What if these leftists are like the communists once described by Justice William O. Douglas as "miserable merchants of unwanted ideas" they cannot sell?   In my book, _Equal Justice for Victims_, I wrote:



Like Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., I have a dream.  My dream is that one day the United States will elect a president who dares to explain to the American people that, on controversial questions, the Supreme Court is a _political _and _not _a _legal _institution; and that justices practice their politics by pretending to "interpret" and apply the law and the Constitution.

(Excerpt) Read more at americanthinker.com


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 28, 2018)

The Prez has the upper hand in this investigation and it should include investigating Dr. Christine Blasé Ford. We must demand she and Sweet twat are investigated now.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


*i* never went after franken. all i said was this is what you get when you let the mob rule.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> see if it matches with what she described about the house, the stairwell going up,



Funny thing, houses usually have ‘stairwells’ that ‘go up’.
You are seriously, desperately nuts.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


You asserted that he should resign. You also asserted that Clinton took flights on "Lolita express" flights. Not for nothing pretty salacious. As I said I don't hold it against you but feeling the need to linking an article that all but accuses Clinton of being a pedophile or covering for one seems even a bit worse then what Kavanaugh is accused of. Presumption of innocence did not cross your mind there I dare to guess.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


the liberals made the rules. 

they should follow them. of that yes, i do feel that way.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The *real* reason Dr. Ford can’t go to the police with this now is because the *statute of limitations* expired some 35 years ago.
> ...


Then the committee is wrong. The state does not go by what the statute of limitations is now, it goes by what it was when the crime occurred. In Maryland, in 1982, the statute of limitations for attempted rape was 1 year.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *The Left vs. Kavanaugh: Desperate Smears by Democracy's Losers *
> 
> In a nutshell, this explains what is going on with the vicious and vile leftist Democrat character assassination of Judge Brett Kavanaugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Well if you agree that those are the rules then don't bemoan when they are followed. I also find it interesting that you both concede that you are partisan but now seem to want to blame the Democrats for you being that way? I think that rather a convenient excuse. Can you point to something particular the Democrats did that made you decide that anything goes?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


when have the liberals followed their own rules when the repubs did it "in return"?

the biden rule. lame duck cant nominate. when done to obama "this is different". right did bullshit in return following a left rule. 

nuclear option. 

and now all this.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What's new with that............we have had weak Republicans in the past...........Obamacare ring a bell..........the Louisiana purchase ring a bell.......McCain in deep in pushing the Trump accusations...........

Collins is weak and has been weak..........they are in states that they must appease some Dems to stay in power.......and fold like cheap suits...........

Nothing new here at all............RINO ring a bell...........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > see if it matches with what she described about the house, the stairwell going up,
> ...


Wow...........stair wells go up...........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 28, 2018)

The RINO's gave the Dems what they wanted...........another stall tactic and FBI investigation.........so they will continue to play the other accusation cards to muddy the water and try to prevent a Constitutionalist from getting to the court.........because they know it's a 5-4 ruling on key issues for them.............they hope to force it to next year.........and hope to take the Senate..........so they can force a moderate pick from Trump.

This whole thing.........the METOO movement........the timing of the leaks.........right at the last minute was a staged attack on the pick..........they would have done this to any selected............didn't matter who.............

Trump should have picked the woman ....it would have been very difficult for them to play the rape card against her.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


-First the Biden Rule. Biden made a speech 3 months later in the election year then when Scalia's seat was opened. There was NO opening at the time. Biden didn't suggest that no nominee could be nominated by the president. He simply stated to hold the name until after the election and move to confirm in the lame duck session. It wasn't a self serving speech. It was in fact a reaction to the Clarence Thomas nomination. It's simply an excuse that Mcconell used to justify holding the seat. In Context: The 'Biden Rule' on Supreme Court nominations in an election year. In fact you will not find a SINGLE instance were Democrats held up a SCOTUS nomination for even half as long as the GOP did.
-The nuclear option was the other example. I actually think it was a bad precedent. On the other hand the GOP made it clear in no uncertain terms that if Obama wanted judges in the courts he would have to do it over their dead bodies.
- This thing is an entire different beast. Again Democrats did NOT make the accusation. Someone else did. Wether or not you believe her is one matter. But asserting that it is unfair seems again self serving.
- You know, I have been thinking about this and I have actually a pretty good idea.Pull Kavanaugh, Trump nominates Garland. Democrats if they win restore the filibuster for all judicial nominees and the balance will be restored.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


im not about to reward their behavior.


----------



## forkup (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Ah so you like this political bare knuckle fighting better? At some point someone needs to take responsibility for stopping this cycle of," they do this, so we do that."


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 28, 2018)

skews13 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Panic is setting in for the ABNORMALS!!!
> ...


Its amazing how calm you can be when you know the fix is in....


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


100% agree and good point.

but if this were done, to me, validates their behavior and they will do it again.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 28, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> The Prez has the upper hand in this investigation and it should include investigating Dr. Christine Blasé Ford. We must demand she and Sweet twat are investigated now.


Dems may not like what is going to happen to them and how many of their people will be recommended for local prosecution and possibly be held civilly and criminally liable for defamation and false reports..  The Creepy Porn Lawyer and his circus is one that is going to be high on the list..


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

I wonder how many times Jeff Flake had his nose broken.  

The other thing I wonder is...Corey Booker....when he puts his wig on he looks like Kamala Harris!  Are we being duped?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> I wonder how many times Jeff Flake had his nose broken.
> 
> The other thing I wonder is...Corey Booker....when he puts his wig on he looks like Kamala Harris!  Are we being duped?



Ever watch Flake talk and his expressions? He looks like he's trying to squeeze an Obama outa his ass


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's exactly what they are. Scared "yes" robot's to the wrong side. If they can't see the hit job here, then this nation is done..


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 28, 2018)

I finally read the letter Ford sent to Feinstein.  Phd level of communication?  Ygbsm...

Read the letter Christine Blasey Ford sent accusing Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct - CNNPolitics


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> I finally read the letter Ford sent to Feinstein.  Phd level of communication?  Ygbsm...
> 
> Read the letter Christine Blasey Ford sent accusing Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct - CNNPolitics



Maybe one of Feinstien's aides wrote it lol


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

It’s about sexual accusations? Don’t think so.
The Democrats


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2018)

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump

Just started, tonight, our 7th FBI investigation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh. He will someday be recognized as a truly great Justice of The United States Supreme Court!

5:27 PM - 28 Sep 2018


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

CIVIL WAR ALERT: Leftists openly plot mass executions of conservatives as Democrats release home addresses of Republican Senators

Yuk....yuk......

Good.....go.....go. Shits  gonna get ugly. Winning.....time for snowflakes to come to understand what real violence looks like


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

DOTR said:


> It’s about sexual accusations? Don’t think so.
> 
> View attachment 219166



Lol...this is what the meatheads of the world think is at stake!!


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

skye said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
> 
> Just started, tonight, our 7th FBI investigation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh. He will someday be recognized as a truly great Justice of The United States Supreme Court!
> 
> 5:27 PM - 28 Sep 2018




well, thet REALLY doesn't matter because Bart O'Kavanaugh has ALREADY been shown to be a LIAR.

Brett Kavanaugh fails to answer whether he is the drunk "Bart O'Kavanaugh" named in book


Kavanaugh CANNOT even answer a goddamn question = what a pussy


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


She needs to file a police report first.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
> ...


Basley ford has already been shown to be a liar.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



and Ford has been a DC circuit court judge for, how long?

and Ford is a nominee for a life time SCOTUS appointment, is she?

OK; got it.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Lies are lies, idiot. You got nothing except an extreme case of stupid.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Yes; lies are lies. Who told you that?

Idiots are also idiots so, I suggest you go look into a mirror & keep an eye on one; for a good long time.


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Your really are stupid aren’t you? Either that or you are 4.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

skye said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
> 
> Just started, tonight, our 7th FBI investigation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh. He will someday be recognized as a truly great Justice of The United States Supreme Court!
> 
> 5:27 PM - 28 Sep 2018



   Another one gone.  A little too effective in his defense of Kavanaugh.


----------



## skookerasbil (Sep 28, 2018)

The DUMS need another week to break the bank on donations from the meatheads of the world. Duh.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

dave p said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



Keep digging that hole, Brett


----------



## dave p (Sep 28, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Yep, stupid.4 year olds are smarter.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

More holes than a Swiss cheese:


Ford's account of who attended the party has changed several times. According to the Washington Post report, Ford's therapist's "notes say four boys were involved, a discrepancy Ford says was an error on the therapist’s part. Ford said there were four boys at the party but only two in the room." Ford's polygraph contradicts this statement. In her polygraph she said there were “4 boys and a couple of girls at the party.” During her testimony on Thursday, Ford revised her WhatsApp conversation with the Washington Post reporter "to clarify that more than four people may have been present at the party in question and that an individual named 'PJ' was not a 'bystander' to her alleged attack and that she does not allege that he knew about it."
Holes in Christine Blasey Ford's testimony cast doubt that Brett Kavanaugh was her assailant


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2018)

DOTR said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
> ...




The tech Totalitarians from Silicon Valley will be taken care of  in its due time. Bye bye

No doubt about it, have patience!

Totalitarian Silicon Valley will go !


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Ford says she did not name Kavanaugh in her therapy sessions. Her husband, however, told the Washington Post that Kavanaugh did come up during the sessions. As the Washington Post report said, "In an interview, her husband, Russell Ford, said that in the 2012 sessions ... he recalled that his wife used Kavanaugh’s last name and voiced concern that Kavanaugh — then a federal judge — might one day be nominated to the Supreme Court."
Holes in Christine Blasey Ford's testimony cast doubt that Brett Kavanaugh was her assailant


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Ford referred several times to the hippocampus, the center of the brain that holds emotion and memory, and that it aids in searing trauma into that part of the brain. However, the only things that seem seared into her brain are things that mar Kavanaugh — not anything that could prove her allegations such as the exact year, day, time of day, how she arrived at the party, how she got home from several miles away, or the name of the fourth person she remembers attending the gathering.


Holes in Christine Blasey Ford's testimony cast doubt that Brett Kavanaugh was her assailant


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Ford says she did not name Kavanaugh in her therapy sessions. Her husband, however, told the Washington Post that Kavanaugh did come up during the sessions. As the Washington Post report said, "In an interview, her husband, Russell Ford, said that in the 2012 sessions ... he recalled that his wife used Kavanaugh’s last name and voiced concern that Kavanaugh — then a federal judge — might one day be nominated to the Supreme Court."
> Holes in Christine Blasey Ford's testimony cast doubt that Brett Kavanaugh was her assailant




that Dr Fraud has more holes in her  than one can count in two hands!

what a piece of work she is!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

needed some humor in here.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

skye said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



   The same ones who use government force on Christians who won’t bake cakes for homosexual celebrations. I’m not talking about the lunkheads here who repeat what they are told to say. I’m talking about the media platforms who led the charge for “public access”. 
   Maybe it’s time to regulate them as utilities. Be a favor to them actually compared to what they are flirting with as you point out.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> needed some humor in here.


Good idea


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > needed some humor in here.
> ...


heard some colleges are now making women sign consent forms before sex.

hoping to god that was a fake story.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Oh goodness!  Well, in a way, maybe it would be better/safer for the boys if it’s true.  So many college boys have had their bright futures destroyed by allegations such as those made by Blasey Fraud.  It’s just not right.


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2018)

iceberg said:


> needed some humor in here.






another one   with that stupid face of his  (thank you SassyIrishLass, you posted  it in another thread and it made my day)


----------



## Tilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Twins?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 28, 2018)

skye said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > needed some humor in here.
> ...


82. 84. whatever works.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Ford says she did not name Kavanaugh in her therapy sessions. Her husband, however, told the Washington Post that Kavanaugh did come up during the sessions. As the Washington Post report said, "In an interview, her husband, Russell Ford, said that in the 2012 sessions ... he recalled that his wife used Kavanaugh’s last name and voiced concern that Kavanaugh — then a federal judge — might one day be nominated to the Supreme Court."
> Holes in Christine Blasey Ford's testimony cast doubt that Brett Kavanaugh was her assailant



   It’s strange that she started laying the groundwork for this story in 2012...I wonder what month?

Holding Court


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> View attachment 219185
> 
> 
> View attachment 219187
> ...



   Even Bill Clinton never stooped to making sexual advances towards that second one.


----------



## DOTR (Sep 28, 2018)

Tilly said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



   Plus it weeds out any men with testorone who might be a job or education threat to feminists


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 28, 2018)

Its ironic that Flake has put Drumpf in check.  Drumpf was vigorously claiming there would be no FBI investigation.  Drumpf folded like a wet noodle.


----------



## oreo (Sep 28, 2018)

Over the last year or so, we have seen allegations against men on both sides of the isle, and across every industry.  In all instances the men did a litany of denial's, including Trump, and in all cases the women ended up being the truth tellers, and the men were found to be lying.

This insured that Brett Kavanaugh would be swimming upstream against a river of suspicion.  Dr. Ford's testimony was infallable, and Brett Kavanaugh continued to deny.

Republicans are in a corner on this issue.  The Republican party already has a serious issue with women voters.  7 in 10 women view Trump unfavorably, and the party itself doesn't hold up much better.  _Why Republicans didn't choose a woman SCOTUS nominee to get themselves out of the mud with women, exemplifies an astounding lack of foresight.._ But this party has a long history of misogyny, and old habits & ideology--lead by old white men- are difficult to correct.
Seven in 10 Women Have Unfavorable Opinion of Trump

This is the second annual women's march in Washington D.C,  January 20, 2018.





More Than 4,000 Women Say They Want to Run for Office Since Trump's Election

It's unfortunate that it took 2 women cornering Jeff Flake in an elevator today, to get him to change his mind and demand an FBI investigation into these allegations prior to confirming.  This is what Dr. Ford wanted all along (prior to testifying.)  _Which leads one to think that she believes there is something that the FBI is going to find on Brett Kavanaugh._
Christine Blasey Ford Wants F.B.I. to Investigate Kavanaugh Before She Testifies

Surprisingly even a FOX NEWS poll suggests support of Kavanuagh is down, especially among women.
Fox News Poll:  Record number of voters oppose Kavanaugh nomination

If Republicans had just confirmed Kavanaugh without an investigation, that would have been, most certainly, the final nail in their coffin with women in this country.

Women are the largest voting block in this country today.  They are the power house in the voting booth.

*A sleeping giant has awoken!*





1st Womans March, Washington D.C. January 20, 2017--the day after Trump was inaugurated. Click thsi link and scroll through the many pages of pictures (start on page 20) & you will probably find your home state here.
Woman's march pictures


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Over the last year or so, we have seen allegations against men on both sides of the isle, and across every industry.  In all instances the men did a litany of denial's, including Trump, and in all cases the women ended up being the truth tellers, and the men were found to be lying.
> 
> This insured that Brett Kavanaugh would be swimming upstream against a river of suspicion.  Dr. Ford's testimony was infallable, and Brett Kavanaugh continued to deny.
> 
> ...



yes, you have sacrificed due process on the alter of abortion that was never even threatened.

As a woman, thank you for lending legitimate credence to the argument that women are too emotional to be allowed to vote...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


You think he’s gonna say anything different? LOL. He’s under felony disposition now if his story changes. So?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Over the last year or so, we have seen allegations against men on both sides of the isle, and across every industry.  In all instances the men did a litany of denial's, including Trump, and in all cases the women ended up being the truth tellers, and the men were found to be lying.
> 
> This insured that Brett Kavanaugh would be swimming upstream against a river of suspicion.  Dr. Ford's testimony was infallable, and Brett Kavanaugh continued to deny.
> 
> ...


Any man, dem or gop accused even twenty years is being railroaded! Fk yo women !


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> interesting:
> 
> Phil Kerpen:
> The FBI cannot conduct a criminal investigation into an alleged 1982 state crime.  They can reopen the background file and add 302s that will be redundant with what the committee already did.  But of course Dems will then say that wasn't a "real" investigation.  Flake got played.


He’s just a stupid fk!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> so sorry iceberg  Judge will be testifying  confidentially  to the FBI   Why confidentially???  He knows of the pos Kavanaughs temper..Were you ever in a frat Ice? I was     ,,,  lots of shit goes on at their parties


He can’t make any statement different from the one he already submitted to the senate! You do know that right?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

edward37 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


What can they find? There’s nothing! She didn’t report whatever. How can they find something that doesn’t exist? Please enlighten my stupid ass !!!!!


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last year or so, we have seen allegations against men on both sides of the isle, and across every industry.  In all instances the men did a litany of denial's, including Trump, and in all cases the women ended up being the truth tellers, and the men were found to be lying.
> ...



The U.S Supreme court made a decision on Roe v Wader 45 years ago.  It was a right leaning court that gave us Roe v Wade and it's been considered a right leaning court ever since.

I know that Republican GOP candidates like to play paddy feet with abortion activists.  In fact one of Trump's and others campaign promises in 2016 was to appoint U.S. Supreme court justices so you could rid the constituion of Roe v Wade once and for all.

What you don't know, is that both Niel Gorsuch and Brett Kavanuagh have already run the Democrat gaunlet under G.W.Bush.  In 2006 Democrats were the majority in the Senate, and while they denied a lot of G.W;s nominee's they confirmed both Gorsuch and Kavanaugh to Federal District appeals courts.

What you don't know, is that during confirmation hearings, Niel Gorsuch is the first nominee in my memory that stated Roe v Wade is precedent in the Constitution, meaning set in stone to you.
Gorsuch to Feinstein: Abortion ruling is 'precedent'

In fact here are the Democrats that voted to confirm both Niel Gorsuch & Brett Kavanaugh in 2006.





The only reason Democrats tried  to block Gorsuch, is simply because they were angry that Republicans didn't give Obama's last nominee (Merrick Garland) an up or down vote.

*You're campaigning on abortion, who's not going to pay for birth control, and legitimate rape questions was actually the reason that Mitt Romney lost in 2012.*
The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump
Gender Gap in 2012 Vote Is Largest in Gallup's History

The U.S. Supreme court has decided that you have no right to interfere into the personal, very private decisions that women and their families make.  Roe v Wade is a U.S. Supreme court decision that is here to stay, and it never belonged anywhere on a political platform.

 By continually campaigning and talking about abortion, you are insulting the intelligence & integrity while alienating the largest voting block in this country--*WOMEN.*


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Dr. Ford's testimony was infallable



Infallible? Seriously?
I don’t even know what to say to such blatant (wilfull?) idiocy!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

otto105 said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > If you paid attention...Dr.Ford the accuser did not seem upset that her supposed female friend who was supposedly at the supposed party...couldn't back her up...because of medical problems? Dr.Ford would not tell a "lifelong friend" she claims was at the party what had happened all the years they have stayed in touch?
> ...


Again, her interview cannot be different from her statement to the senate! What the fk is wrong with you stupid Mithras fking leftists?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ford's testimony was infallable
> ...


Fords testimony was credible. Thats what Drumpf even said.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


So why are you worried?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



There is also zero fucking evidence that Kavanaugh had /any/ inclination to overturn it. In fact, he pretty much stated that it was precedence /repeatedly/.

But you folks don't care, frankly, because you're too stupid and uninformed to even know what you're protesting about.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


You arent worried a sexual predator and functioning alcoholic might become a SC justice? Let me guess. Youre a repub?


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Ford's testimony was infallable
> ...




You're not on a FOX NEWS facebook page here.  This is a political board with big boys and girls, and talking in platitudes will get you nowhere.  Be specific about what you are talking about.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Go away Troll Tool Boi, now who's supporting rape? Oh that's right YOU, you like the majority of Leftist Troll Tools don't CARE if children are being raped in Organised Paedophile Rings OR if children are being Trafficked to be raped, you INSIST NONE of this even happens, so that makes your type COMPLICIT.


He also supports Muslim wife-beaters, woman abuser, and pedophiles, as his use of Robert Mueller (a confirmed Muslim Brotherhood associate) clearly indicates.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> You arent worried a sexual predator and functioning alcoholic might become a SC justice? Let me guess. Youre a repub?


So you've got him tried and convicted, huh ?  Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




That's what I just told you. But throughout the 2016 campaign Ted Cruz, Donald Trump, Mike Huckabee, Bobby Jindhal, Rand Paul, Rick Perry, & Scott Walker were all beating the abortion drum and campaigning on who they were going to appoint as SCOTUS nominees.  You were roped a doped.

Trump even stated there should be some kind of punishment for women who have abortions.
In Context: Transcript of Donald Trump on punishing women for abortion







So don't come on here and act dumfounded as to why women have a foul opinon of the Republican party.  For those of you that are confused trying reading, and redirect to these 2 posts on this thread by clicking these links.
OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread
OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Trump even stated there should be some kind of punishment for women who have abortions.
> In Context: Transcript of Donald Trump on punishing women for abortion


Women who get abortions needlessly, and just for their own convenience are killers.  Trump was right.  There should be some kind of punishment for them.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


I was specific I quoted your statement that ‘Fords testimony was infallible’.

So you weren’t joking???

How the hell can anyone’s testimony be infallible (that’s the correct spelling btw little boy) when they can’t even provide a date nor a location??? And that’s just for starters!

You are a prize idiot for claiming such a ridiculous thing, imho.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Why? Is Hillary in contention for the job?


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

LittleNipper said:


> It is now most obvious why Judge Kavanaugh recorded and kept that calendar from his youth...  GOD KNEW THAT HE'd NEED it at this time! His earthly father set the example for him, and  Judge Kavanaugh followed that example. Nothing happens by accident. It is pure providence.
> 
> The liberals in this country have been shown to be the EVIL ones. They will stop at nothing to prevent what they feel is a threat and anyway contrary to their values, opinions, and deeds...
> 
> I do not like the Senator from NEW JERSEY.  He is a hack of the worst kind. I'm from New Jersey and I should know. But I would never try to destroy his character through innuendos and things that may have happened when he was a teenager. I wonder if the Senator from New Jersey's background would stand up to such scrutiny. He is a creep.





LittleNipper said:


> It is now most obvious why Judge Kavanaugh recorded and kept that calendar from his youth... GOD KNEW THAT HE'd NEED it at this time! His earthly father set the example for him, and Judge Kavanaugh followed that example. Nothing happens by accident. It is pure providence.


I could not agree with you more!

How that slipped my mind, about the calendar, is beyond me, but...
When he revealed that he has kept a diary calendar,
since the 9th grade, just like his father had done...
I went berserk...what are the odds


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Since you obviously don’t know what the word infallible means, since it certainly cannot be applied to Blasey Frauds testimony no matter how partisan you are, and nor do you know how to spell it, let me help you out:

infallible
ɪnˈfalɪb(ə)l/
_adjective_

incapable of making mistakes or being wrong.
"doctors are not infallible"
synonyms: unerring, error-free, unfailing, faultless, flawless, impeccable, perfect, true, uncanny, precise, accurate, meticulous, scrupulous;


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I hope that sleaze bag is not going for SC.  Shes barely better than Drumpf.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > bill718 said:
> ...





Penelope said:


> which is why the FBI should of found these things out, but he refused a long with the GOP men.


Omg....are you always this stupid 
or are you just making a special effort today?

Seriously...Do you ever wonder what life would be like 
if you would've had enough oxygen at birth?

Honestly...If your brain were made of chocolate,
it wouldn't fill a M&M!

Now


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Really, in this scenario both sides would give up something. Republicans would not appoint a right wing judge but a centrist and Democrats would give the Republicans the ability to block what they consider left wing judges. The make up of the court would be again what it was, meaning evenly split, with Garland replacing Kennedy.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


And it validates what? First both sides have done plenty of shit they shouldn't. If your honest about it, the reason the GOP is in such a hurry is that if they hold the nomination until after the midterms and they lose the senate they are afraid the Dems will play the same dirty politics they played with Garland. Secondly you still haven't established to me that objecting to someone who is credibly accused of sexual assault is unfair to begin with.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> And it validates what? First both sides have done plenty of shit they shouldn't. If your honest about it, the reason the GOP is in such a hurry is that if they hold the nomination until after the midterms and they lose the senate they are afraid the Dems will play the same dirty politics they played with Garland. Secondly you still haven't established to me that objecting to someone who is credibly accused of sexual assault is unfair to begin with.


How does the word "credibly" get into this ?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

protectionist said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > And it validates what? First both sides have done plenty of shit they shouldn't. If your honest about it, the reason the GOP is in such a hurry is that if they hold the nomination until after the midterms and they lose the senate they are afraid the Dems will play the same dirty politics they played with Garland. Secondly you still haven't established to me that objecting to someone who is credibly accused of sexual assault is unfair to begin with.
> ...


Drumpf used that word in describing Fords testimony. Ask him.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Drumpf used that word in describing Fords testimony. Ask him.


Trump or no Trump, nothing about what she said was credible. And if any paid-off posers come along now, it will be too late.  They'll get waterboarded.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drumpf used that word in describing Fords testimony. Ask him.
> ...


Are you calling Drumpf a liar?  Forget the one he said about Mexico paying for the wall.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)

Why now? 

And not during the last 30 years?

That is the question.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

protectionist said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > And it validates what? First both sides have done plenty of shit they shouldn't. If your honest about it, the reason the GOP is in such a hurry is that if they hold the nomination until after the midterms and they lose the senate they are afraid the Dems will play the same dirty politics they played with Garland. Secondly you still haven't established to me that objecting to someone who is credibly accused of sexual assault is unfair to begin with.
> ...


Well, not even Kavanaugh himself during his testimony dared to suggest Ford was not credible. Not one GOP member suggested she was not credible. The words used were compelling and credible if I'm not mistaken. Credible is another word for believable. Doesn't mean it's true, but simply believable.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Why now?
> 
> And not during the last 30 years?
> 
> That is the question.


Might be she didnt want to be raked over the coals only for Kav to get off on a misdemeanor even if his parents didnt protect him since one was a judge and the other was a well known attorney.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Why now?
> 
> And not during the last 30 years?
> 
> That is the question.


Because in sexual assault cases it often works like that. Look at it from the victims side. Someone assaults you when you are 15. You don't report him, like so many people don't. 30 Years later you see the president putting this guy on the shortlist for the Supreme Court as being particularly high qualified. I can imaging a now middle aged women being wronged in such a way being sufficiently angered by that development to speak up.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Why now?
> ...



It seems to me it's not about that. Those are secondary reasons.

The main aim is to prevent the judge from taking office. And to ultimately bring down the President. It's been that way ever since the Election results. Every week, something new.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You asked the question of why 30 years later someone would speak up. I have what I consider a perfectly plausible explanation for that. Not for nothing the testimony that Ford gave was very specific on the timing when she stepped forward. She gave easily verifiable information to establish it to be true. If it was simply a political hit job why did she know to step forward on this particular nominee? She is a psychology professor not a fortune teller. I'm not even considering that people around Ford have given statements that they knew about the allegation years before he was even put on that shortlist.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> You arent worried a sexual predator and functioning alcoholic might become a SC justice? Let me guess. Youre a repub?


Sexual predator... functioning alcoholic

Guesswork not necessary... You're a racist and an idiot


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Why now?
> ...


15 years ago he was...
assistant to the President (Bush)
White House Staff Secretary
and, nominated for the United States Court of Appeals.

His nomination was stalled in the Senate,
for nearly 3 fucking years

HE WAS THE PRINCIPAL AUTHOR OF THE STARR REPORT 

HE WAS A KEY PLAYER DURING IMPEACHMENT PROCEEDINGS
AGAINST BILL CLINTON FOR HIS SEXUAL LIAISONS
WITH A WHITE HOUSE INTERN AND LYING ABOUT IT...

*IF THERE WERE EVER A TIME TO SPEAK UP.....
IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THEN!

Please remove head from ass...please and thank you!*


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Lol please give me the name of 3 prosecutors in the Mueller probe, without looking it up on google? I can't. Name 4 people on the United States court of appeals without looking it up? Give me the name of the Deputy assistant press secretary in the Trump administration? Now give me the name of the people on the Supreme court? In terms of exposure and job importance the Supreme Court blows these other positions out of the water . Not only that but discounting that rage can and does usually builds up and it's hard to predict what is the straw that breaks the camels back for anyone seems a bit weird.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 29, 2018)

Senate Democrats employed numbers 11 and 13 on Kavanaugh and GOP.
Saul Alinsky's 13 Tried-and-True Rules for Creating Meaningful Social Change |  Open Culture


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...





forkup said:


> Well, not even Kavanaugh himself during his testimony dared to suggest Ford was not credible.


Denying her allegations wasn't stating as much?

I'm curious as to why her and her husband,
are in couples counseling....

You'd be amazed at the lengths,
women will go to, to keep a man


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 29, 2018)

If and when Trump loses this Supreme Court, and assume he loses in the Mid-Terms, what is Trumps play in 2019?


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


This memory came out of a psychotherapy session after lying dormant for 30 years. Her husband, her lawyers, and herself will make millions of $$$ off book deals, interviews, and Hollywood movie rights.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 29, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> If and when Trump loses this Supreme Court, and assume he loses in the Mid-Terms, what is Trumps play in 2019?


Kavanaugh will be confirmed...Republicans will certainly maintain control of the Senate and probably a razor thin majority in the House. He runs for re-election against Democratic nominee Kamala Harris.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 29, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > If and when Trump loses this Supreme Court, and assume he loses in the Mid-Terms, what is Trumps play in 2019?
> ...




Wow, you are far more confident than I am.  I follow you guys closely but I admit I'm not "on the ground".  Does is a bias you have because of your circle of friends, or an honest, objective view?

If they can maintain control of the Senate and the House, and replace some RINO's with legitimate Trump supporters, I wouldn't be nearly as worried as I am now.

I trust that the FBI will clear this guy, I have no doubt whatsoever the Dems will try any and every trick to get this nomination thrown out and after the Mid-Terms.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > needed some humor in here.
> ...


Use to be strangers, now it's girls... LOL.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 29, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


I am a former Democrat and worked with or managed campaigns for Democrats. My checks came from state Democratic Party or the campaign. There is no Democratic Party anymore. It has been taken over and radicalized by socialist. So now I vote Republican like millions of others who left the party. I left Democrats behind about 20 years ago. Complete separation about 12 years ago. I was a Blue Dog Democrat. We are no more. Now the DNC makes me sick. BTW...I always liked GH Bush.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


So you are saying that all this bullcrap that has taken place against Kavanaugh is a get back, a sham, a ruse ????? I mean reading your post here suggest that the demon-crats are in meltdown down mode still, and they will do anything and everything to get out of the traps they have put themselves in over time now.  Its so wonder that Lindsey Graham went Stark raving mad at what he was seeing go on in it all.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



I'm not sure I'd put much stock in his claims.  Not a single woman I'm close to is feeling warm on D's right now.  They're all smart enough to see what the D's did to Ford and her family in this power grab and most of them have husbands, sons, brothers, male friends, etc.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


In terms of exposure and job performance,
Brett was already out there....

So, the straw that broke the camels back was,
Brett being chosen for the SC nomination, in 2018,
not when he was working with Kenneth Starr,
to impeach the sitting President for sexual misconduct
and perjury, pertaining to that sexual misconduct

What nerve!

Ford has been keeping tabs on Brett, moron

In an interview, her husband, Russell Ford, said that in the 2012 sessions, she recounted being trapped in a room with two drunken boys, one of whom pinned her to a bed, molested her and prevented her from screaming. He said he recalled that his wife used Kavanaugh’s last name and voiced concern that Kavanaugh — then a federal judge — might one day be nominated to the Supreme Court.

Even the shit above is bullshit...
That's why her story was edited on Thursday


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)

As all the scandals seem to be centred around sex, of one form or another; it leads  me on to this: 

*5 American sex norms that Europeans will never understand*

*And with good reason. When it comes to physical intimacy, the U.S. is the land of the free, home of the crazed*
This article originally appeared on AlterNet.
​


Europeans tend to see a lot of American ideals and behaviors as bizarre. In particular, they aren’t wild about our politics and our food (though they love our television and our movies). And when it comes to sex? Well, Europeans tend to view us as the land of the free, home of the batshit crazy. 

Below are some of the biggest sexual WTFs Europeans have about America.

5 American sex norms that Europeans will never understand


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


EXACTLY - WHERE WAS MRS.FORD AND HER CIVIC DUTY IN THE CASE OF MONICA LEWINSKY AND BILL CLINTON ?????? WHY DIDN'T SHE FEEL A NEED TO COME FOWARD IN THAT SITUATION ????  I MEAN IF KAVANAUGH WAS THIS SEX PREDATOR, AND HE WAS GOING AFTER MONICA AND BILL OVER THAT SITUATION WITH KEN STARR, YOU SURE AS HELL WOULD HAVE FIGURED THAT FORD WOULD HAVE DONE HER CIVIC DUTY BACK THEN.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


No, at least not according to the GOP. The position the GOP members take is that they believe "something happened" to Ford, just not  Kavanaugh, or something like that. It's convoluted as hell, something I noted on Thursday when they were making the argument. Kavanaugh NEVER, not a single time during the hearing even hinted on that she was wasn't assaulted. The only thing he spoke to was that he didn't do it.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



That's a good point.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Apparently that was what happened. I also don't really care about you calling me moron. So far what has struck me about the people I've talked to on your side about this, is that they have been able to keep the name calling to a minimum. This whole topic is charged enough, don't exacerbate that please.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Maryland authorities are offering cooperation to investigate if the victim files a claim now.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Maryland authorities are offering cooperation to investigate if the victim files a claim now.




Of course, and she will, to ensue it is delayed and never goes forward.  Unless, the government decided to vote contingent on him being cleared of these allegations.

All politics folks, and you're nation is at risk.  I only hope if he is cleared he can counter sue and demand she and her lawyers face prison time.  They've made this all about politics, Rights be damned.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


I don't know how they came to some sort of conclusion that something happened to this women (could have been made up in her own head), but they with no corelating evidence just bit it all hook line and sinker ?

She can't even get her friend Leland to vouch that the story was true, that it happened or any such important things as that, but she was to be believed ??


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

The Maryland- Montgomery county law enforcement has offered cooperation in next weeks investigation yet they cannot go forward without a victim complaint from Ford which she and her lawyers failed to file. In addition the prosecutor cannot prosecute in Maryland as statute of limitations.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


This was the GOP's version of how they assessed what happened, just saying. If you listen to her testimony look at her body language there are only 2 possible conclusions. Either she is an actrice worthy of an Oscar, or she is telling the truth. These people recognized that I think.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> As all the scandals seem to be centred around sex, of one form or another; it leads  me on to this:
> 
> *5 American sex norms that Europeans will never understand*
> 
> ...



I can answer "why" on every one of those (its a partisan article frankly.)

1. FCC rules on sex on regular TV were a bi-partisan compromise to protect children, you'll find no pasties on cable...  Violence is also rated, all shows have a note as to why they are rated as they are (M, R, PG-13, G, etc) the "compromise" here was that American's enjoy violent action movies but many felt that kids shouldn't watch them - thus the ratings that allow parents to make the decision (and viewers too)

2. I'm pretty sure that's kind of BS considering the sexual revolution of the 70s.  Sex-ed vs "abstinence" is an issue that America has been at logger heads over since then.  Rather than /force/ everyone ['s kids] into someone else's belief, we had attempted to compromise and allow parents to chose (locally) if the school board teaches it or not.  Their stats are ...  lets say politically biased in nature.  For example, in communities where religious teaching is welcomed by the community teen pregnancy might in fact be statistically high(er), but the underlying reason teen pregnancy is a problem is having kids when one is too young/can't take care of them, but in religious communities the family unit is stronger - parents and grandparents help raise the kido's, the father is typically made to take responsibility, etc.

3. I find this one ironic as fuck.  Seriously a guy can't even touch a woman on the arm or back anymore without becoming a #metoo story.  Gee, I wonder why America's touch phobic?  LOL

4. Not that I support it, most folks don't, but some radicals getting violent about what they see as the murder of millions of babies is hard to understand?  Apparently folks in Europe don't understand fighting for what they believe in... or maybe they're just "docile" and believe whatever their "masters" tell them to, regardless of any moral qualms they might have ~shrug~

5. Seriously?  I take it back people in Europe are apparently stupid and don't understand religious views anymore.  (I think I watched a news item that they're letting folks off for genital mutilation under the ideal of "religious tolerance" over there[?]  If I'm remembering that right then I'd like to add: oh the irony...)


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



"lock him up" lock him up" lock him up" 

So you want a liar and an alleged female assaulter on the SC. Figures.  That is how Trump got hired.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



Maybe because Bill didn't assault her, and I  had no idea that Kav  helped to write the report did you.  And Monica was willing,  but Clinton got in trouble for lying, same as Kav is going to do.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland authorities are offering cooperation to investigate if the victim files a claim now.
> ...



He and the GOP and Trump made it all about politics.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...





forkup said:


> Lol please give me the name of 3 prosecutors in the Mueller probe, without looking it up on google? I can't. Name 4 people on the United States court of appeals without looking it up? Give me the name of the Deputy assistant press secretary in the Trump administration? Now give me the name of the people on the Supreme court?


You are suggesting that, she wasn't aware of,
his very public life before being chosen by Trump for SCOTUS

Not true



forkup said:


> Not only that but discounting that rage can and does usually builds up and it's hard to predict what is the straw that breaks the camels back for anyone seems a bit weird


Excuse me but...her reasoning for coming forward,
was a sense of civil duty to inform people,
what kind of man they were considering for the SC

Where was her civil duty to let Bush know
what kind of man he had by his side

Where was her civil duty to inform the bar association
what kind of man was presiding as a judge, to uphold the law

Where was her civil duty to inform Ken Starr,
what the man, helping him to impeach Clinton, had done to her.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Are you not aware of what major remodeling can do to a marriage?? I guess not.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


i dont view the accusation as credible.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...





forkup said:


> If you listen to her testimony look at her body language there are only 2 possible conclusions. Either she is an actrice worthy of an Oscar, or she is telling the truth. These people recognized that I think.


You have that backwards....

Either Brett is worthy of an Oscar, or he is telling the truth


----------



## barryqwalsh (Sep 29, 2018)

*How #MeToo became a 
political weapon



Will #MeToo bring down Trump’s Supreme Court nominee? Are the Democratic Socialists of America overhyped? What is the point of the Lib Dems? spiked’s Brendan O’Neill, Tom Slater and Fraser Myers, and special guest Michael Tracey, discuss all this and more on this week’s spiked podcast.
*


How #MeToo became a political weapon


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

*Leftists Call for Violence if Kav Confirmed*
*Gateway Pundit ^ *

Following yesterday’s Judiciary Committee hearings, prominent activist Emily G called for a “violent general strike” if Judge Kavanaugh is confirmed.

Accordiing to Far Left Watch— Emily G is no random leftist kook. She is one of 3,641 people followed by Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey and one of 503 people followed by the Southern Poverty Law Center‘s “Hate Watch” account.


Out of curiosity, and because I believe that there are Republicans behind the smearing of Kavanaugh, I checked Bill Kristol’s twitter feed. He wants Kavanaugh GONE.

This hasn’t been looked into enough.

This country desperately needs a purge. One of the current problems is the violent left is everywhere spreading confrontation and fear. Where is the Right. The left needs to be forcefully confronted


Just like wit Sotomayer and Kagan, .....no wait!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

*Former employer sued third Kavanaugh accuser: ‘false and retaliatory’ sexual harassment allegations*
*https://www.bizpacreview.com ^ *| September 29, 2018 | BPR Wire 

Julie Swetnick, the third woman to accuse Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct in high school, faced allegations from her former employer that she engaged in “unwelcome, sexually offensive conduct” in 2000.

WebTrends alleged in a lawsuit that, after the company determined she had engaged in “inappropriate conduct,” Swetnick made “false and retaliatory allegations” of sexual harassment against two male co-workers.

Kavanaugh vehemently denied Swetnick’s claims, and her lawyer, Michael Avenatti, called the case “bogus,” pointing out that WebTrends dismissed its case.


There’s a reason this story faded away like three hours after Avenatti made it public, why Senate Democrats and the mainstream media won’t touch it with a 10-foot pole, despite undoubtedly wanting to defeat Kavanaugh no matter the cost.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


See this is were you lose me. I can understand the assertion that her account is unsubstantiated, but incredible? What makes her account unbelievable?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

L.K.Eder said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




the politics of personal destruction is all the dems have left, we see it every campaign season.  They know that they cannot win on policy or ideas because all of their policies and ideas have failed, so they create sex stories about GOP candidates while we all know that the dems and their Hollywood and media supporters are the most sexually corrupt people on earth.

But we will have the FBI investigation for the next week,  what will you say if it shows that Ford was lying or that she was bribed to testify, or that she lied under oath?   Careful what you wish for , dems.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




no evidence or corroborating testimony, even from the people that she claims witnessed it.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Don't she have masters in sycology etc ??

Could her degree and experience in her degree allow her to play these cats like a fiddle ?? Hmmmm.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


You should use your own advice


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




think maybe that's why she talked like an 8 year old?


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

Redfish said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


She only asserts that 1 person witnessed it, the other people were just at the party. The person who witnessed it was part of it. Pretty strong motivation to both lie about it and not wanting anything to do with this thing IMO.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Are you saying women are stupid?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...




she claims that her best friend was there, the friend says she was not, never knew Kavanaugh, and never attended such a gathering.   Ford also doesn't know where the party was, how she got there, or how she got home.   but she is "100%" sure it was Kavanaugh????????????


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




the poster that you responded to just confirmed that the entire Kavanaugh fiasco is about abortion.   I do not understand why abortion at will is the most important issue on the democrat platform.  Why is killing unborn humans the top issue with dems and libs?   can anyone tell me?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Did any of them sexually assault you? This woman stated her life has been in shambles because of her supposed incident. You don’t think she’d follow his career? Or are you more admitting, he didn’t do anything as he said?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


past history of dnc
way too vague on necessary details
never going to police, even now
demanding fbi internevtion when that isnt their role, stall tactic not search for truth/justice
afraid to fly, has history of flying fine
pics of NOT MY PRESIDENT and the whole pussy hat shit
her lawyer is known resist

and if that wasnt enough, now 2 new guys say they were the ones who did it. 

other than that its rock solid accusations.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

Redfish said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


missed that one. 

all named witnesses say they dont know of any party and/or dont know ford.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


name 1 person there who said she was there. 

then, it was 4 guys. no, 2. wait, some other girls were there.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Redfish said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


At least 4 guys could have been more. After calendar came out!

Again, senior boys her a sophomore. Nope


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Has anyone read about the mistaken identity theory and seen a map that it was miles from the country club and her house.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


She was silly and acted stupid! You didn’t watch or listen!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I found the entire thing silly. Yes she gave approval to release her name. I cannot believe advocates for women would have violated her wishes. She is complicit


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Kavanaughty 100% a choir boy ? And 3 accusers 100% sluts or Dem operatives in a conspiracy ? Yeah right
> 
> If he makes it to the Supreme Court he’s in for a real nasty ride that I wouldn’t wish on my worst enemy. That rushed nomination is gonna raise one helluva stink.



Well Comrade Nazi, now we know Dr. Ford was paid to play her part.

[The fundraising effort that's raised the most money brought in over $320,000 from over 6,400 people as of mid-day Thursday, blowing past its original goal of $150,000. The campaign for her "immediate security and personal expenses" is "sponsored by her neighbors and colleagues," and named the Ford family as the sole beneficiary.]

GoFundMe campaigns have raised more than $500,000 to cover Blasey Ford's costs

Half a million for a single hit is more than most Mafia assassins get.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Accept for one huge detail, her bestest friend said it didn’t happen!  That my friend corroborates kavanaugh and judge


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Nothing like 'Nazicrats'.



Tell us again why presumption of innocence and due process are anachronisms?

Nazicrats is exactly what your filthy party is. Totalitarian goons with contempt for the most basic principles of law.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm watching The Last  Days of Anne Boleyn on PBS.

This Kavanaugh-Ford scandal has nothing on that one, five hundred years ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> [
> Accept for one huge detail, her bestest friend said it didn’t happen!  That my friend corroborates kavanaugh and judge



They paid Dr. Ford a half-million dollars for her performance.

Perhaps if Ford had slipped $50k to her friend it would have changed things?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like 'Nazicrats'.
> ...


Isn’t it nazis that abandoned rule of law? Projecting again


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I'm watching The Last  Days of Anne Boleyn on PBS.
> 
> This Kavanaugh-Ford scandal has nothing on that one, five hundred years ago.



Anne was murdered because she couldn't give Henry a male heir. Brett is to be murdered because he threatens the religion of abortion.

I see a lot of similarity.

When there is no system of law, people are savaged for their impact rather than their actions.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


All the letters submitted are under penalties of five years in prison. You think their stories change?


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2018)

The forum nanny said I couldn't post my opinion due to links above that I had to omit one by one.

My post today starts here, and not above (beautress)
Kavanaugh is a Roman Catholic since birth. He has kept his pledge to both his faith and his nation by living a clean and productive life. One of the modern planks of the DNC has become a hostility to anybody who opposes the killing of a fetus before its birth due to something King David proclaimed in one of his Psalms recorded in the Bible book of the same name. To translate it into modern day words, King David's words are interpreted: "Before I was completely formed in my mother's womb, God knew I was there." Some believe the words mean that life, even in the womb is sacred to God's knowledge, and that to intentionally remove it would be to disappoint God by committing an act of murder against the unborn.

This information makes some women mad because by the time they have done the deed, nobody informed them of this biblical knowledge and insight into the sanctity of human life from the time of conception until birth, from birth until death, and from death into heaven. It angers them because nobody told them this point of view prior to their enriching some abortion doctor who may not be allowed to acknowledge his own beliefs in favor of not upsetting the pregnant women who is not informed because she may become suicidal in extreme situations of having been raped and left for dead by someone she didn't even know.

Some have a panacea for everything as a goal in life. There isn't one for the taking an innocent life that is sacred to God and destroying it.

I am not even a Roman Catholic, I am not a fundamentalist. I am simply stating the two sides as I know it. Some state laws have gone with a disenchantment that their decision caused a good woman to commit suicide or worse. Other state laws are determined by state legislatures that lean toward biblical knowledge of extreme right and wrong and commit themselves to correctness as to what pleases God over what pleases someone who doesn't want the responsibility of a baby that will never have a father due to the extreme circumstances of the act that caused the union that brought the child into life at conception. I am not judging one way or another, I only know what is right for me. Even my political adversaries may not agree with my bringing up the psalm that has caused a rift between believers and doubters, believers and other believers, etc.

I place all judgment in the hands of God in spiritual matters and judgments for people with material issues in the hands of the laws that are written in sundry governing districts.
Not every believer shares my sentiments. It's complicated. If  you are a person of faith, you are bound to get grief from those who have none for their reasons. In the world, there are people who chest thump over having more faith than someone sitting on the fence. IMHO, that's in God's hands. Belief and disbelief has a continuum that is more contentious in recent years than it was in Colonial times. The best we can do, imho, is live and let live. That is not everyone's mantra.

I hope that explains at least what one of us thinks who is willing to listen to both sides of the abortion issue. Each person has the right to make his own decision. It's more commonly called free will. That too, was God's gift to mankind--free will to choose for oneself what is right and what isn't.

Y'all have a nice day.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Well like I said you go further then even Kavanaugh is willing to go. At minute 2.45 He literally says that he DOESN'T question that Ford was assaulted.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

It is good to have a peaceful weekend after this mess of a week.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


and if he did, would he say it in todays climate?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Screaming into an elevator at Senator Flake was pretty unhinged.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Since he's the accused it's a weird statement. Furthermore if it's a political decision to not do it. Doesn't that speak to him not being genuine in his statement?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> She can't even get her friend Leland to vouch that the story was true, that it happened or any such important things as that, but she was to be believed ??


Politics: Christine Blasey Ford's friend is not refuting allegation, will cooperate with FBI, lawyer says - PressFr… Christine Blasey Ford's friend is not refuting allegation, will cooperate with FBI, lawyer says


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


NOW you look for genuine statements?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

I want the FBI to investigate the envelope that Jackson-Lee slipped to Ford's lawyer.   What was in it?  a check?  Cash?   A swiss bank account number?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

fake hysteria on fake news


----------



## harmonica (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm sure someone has said it:
she is accusing BK of sexual assault-rape--how come she is not filing charges--NOW??!!
????
how come NO ONE is filing charges?? NOW
....so EVERYONE in the US knows BK has been accused of rape, but no AGs/lawyers/circuit attorneys/etc are not filing charges? investigating? etc
if no evidence--this is SLANDER  big time


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Bernie Sanders comes out of the peanut gallery to say Kavanaugh may have lied to Congress. YET once again there is no evidence to support his concern.


----------



## forkup (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Haven't I talked about credibility in most post? I already conceded more than once that credibility is about the only thing we have to judge the truth.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Naw he's just saying he believes /everything/ the media says without question...

I suppose we really shouldn't be surprised that they believe Ford without question should we...


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...



I'm actually not.  I told my husband what I wanted and he said "okay dear" and pulled out his wallet.  Was there supposed to be more?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

*Records Show Dr. Ford is NOT a Licensed Psychologist*


Testifying under oath before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Christine Blasey Ford identified herself as a ‘psychologist,’ but records indict this is a false statement under California law. Someone at Stanford University also appears to have caught the blunder and edited Ford’s faculty page.

Just one sentence into her sworn testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee regarding allegations of sexual assault against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, Dr. Christine Blasey Ford may have told a lie.

After thanking members of the committee on Thursday, and while under oath, Ford opened her testimony saying, “My name is Christine Blasey Ford, I am a professor of psychology at Palo Alto University and a research psychologist at the Stanford University School of Medicine.”

The issue lies with the word “psychologist,” and Ford potentially misrepresenting herself and her credentials, an infraction that is taken very seriously in the psychology field as well as under California law.

Under California law, as with almost every other state, in order for a person to identify publicly as a psychologist they must be licensed by the California Board of Psychology, a process that includes 3,000 hours of post-doctoral professional experience and passing two rigorous exams. To call oneself a psychologist without being licensed by a state board is the equivalent of a law school graduate calling herself a lawyer without ever taking the bar exam.

According to records, Ford is not licensed in the state of California. A recent search through the Department of Consumer Affairs License Bureau, which provides a state-run database of all licensed psychologists in California, produced no results for any variation of spelling on Ford’s name. If Ford at one time had a license but it is now inactive, she would legally still be allowed to call herself a “psychologist” but forbidden from practicing psychology on patients until it was renewed. However, the database would have shown any past licenses granted to Ford, even if they were inactive.

Ford also does not appear to have been licensed in any other states outside California. Since graduating with a PhD in educational psychology from the University of Southern California in 1996 it does not appear Ford has spent any significant amount of time outside the state. She married her husband in California in 2002, and completed a master’s degree in California in 2009. She reportedly completed an internship in Hawaii, but a search of Hawaii’s Board of Psychology licensing database also did not turn up any results for Ford.

What makes Ford’s claim even more suspicious is someone affiliated with Stanford University appears to have also been aware of the potentially damning use of the word “psychologist” and rushed to cover for Ford. DANGEROUS exclusively uncovered an archived version of Ford’s page on the school’s faculty directory. On September 10, 2015, the only archived date available, Ford’s faculty page was saved to the Wayback Machine and showed Ford listed as a “research psychologist” along with her email address and office phone number.

The most recent version of that page shows Ford listed only as an “Affiliate” in the department, with the words “research psychologist” removed along with Ford’s email address and phone number. This suggests the page was altered by someone very recently to scrub Ford’s contact information and title after she entered the national spotlight.

An archived version of Ford’s faculty listing, identifying her as a “research psychologist.”

The most recent, edited version of Ford’s faculty listing.

It is common for academics and researchers in psychology to not hold a license. California law does not prohibit anyone from engaging in research, teaching, or other activities associated with psychology if they are not licensed, so long as those individuals do not use the word “psychologist” when referring to themselves publicly.

Several searches on California’s licensing database revealed many of Ford’s colleagues in the Department of Psychiatry and Behavioral Studies at Stanford are not licensed psychologists in California, including the department chairman Laura Roberts, who identifies herself only as a professor. Of the unlicensed members of the faculty — which includes researchers, clinicians, professors, and fellows — none refer to themselves as a “psychologist” or “psychiatrist,” unless they also had a license issued in California.

Aside from potentially misleading the committee, Ford also appears to have violated California law. California’s Business and Professional Code Sections 2900-2919 govern the state’s laws for practicing psychology. Section 2903 reads, “No person may engage in the practice of psychology, or represent himself or herself to be a psychologist, without a license granted under this chapter, except as otherwise provided in this chapter.” Section 2902(c) states: (c) “A person represents himself or herself to be a psychologist when the person holds himself or herself out to the public by any title or description of services incorporating the words ‘psychology,’ ‘psychological,’ ‘psychologist,’ ‘psychology consultation,’ ‘psychology consultant,’ ‘psychometry,’ ‘psychometrics’ or ‘psychometrist,’ ‘psychotherapy,’ ‘psychotherapist,’ ‘psychoanalysis,’ or ‘psychoanalyst,’ or when the person holds himself or herself out to be trained, experienced, or an expert in the field of psychology.”

This appears to include titles like “research psychologist.” There is one specific exemption to the law regarding the title “school psychologist,” which refers to school counselors who do not need to be licensed. School psychologists are legally forbidden from referring to themselves as simply “psychologists.”

Whereas the term “research psychologist” may be common in academic parlance, and permissible within accredited institutions, the issue seems to be publicly presenting oneself under any title containing the word “psychologist” if a person is not licensed. Ford is a professor and a researcher, but not a psychologist. Section 2910 of the law states, “This chapter shall not be construed to restrict the practice of psychology on the part of persons who are salaried employees of accredited or approved academic institutions, public schools, or governmental agencies, if those employees are complying with the following (1) Performing those psychological activities as part of the duties for which they were hired. (2) Performing those activities solely within the jurisdiction or confines of those organizations. (3) Do not hold themselves out to the public by any title or description of activities incorporating the words ‘psychology,’ ‘psychological,’ or ‘psychologist.'”

It is unknown why Ford, 51, a seasoned academic in the field of psychology would have made such an obvious mistake unless she was unaware of the law or trying to intentionally mislead the public and members of the committee about her credentials in the field of psychology. Her bizarre testimony often veered off into psychological jargon about brain chemistry, memory storage, and how trauma effects the brain, analysis one would expect from a clinical psychologist, rather than an academic involved in research. When asked by committee members of her most vivid memory from the attack that allegedly occurred nearly 40 years ago, Ford responded, “Indelible in the hippocampus is the laughter, the uproarious laughter between the two [men], and their having fun at my expense,” referring to the part of the brain mainly associated with memory. When discussing her trauma, Ford replied, “The etiology of anxiety and PTSD is multifactorial. [The incident] was certainly a critical risk factor. That would be a predictor of the [conditions] that I now have … I can’t rule out that I would have some biological predisposition to be an anxious-type person.”

Yet, Ford’s academic focus for years has been statistics, not memory or trauma. To look at her as some sort of expert in this area would be like asking a podiatrist about heart disease simply because he’s in the medical field. Still, the media ate it up. Hours after her testimony ended, various mainstream media outlets falsely identified Ford as a “psychologist” and praised her approach to science during the hearing, calling the statistician an “expert” on issues more closely related to clinical psychology.

The Washington Post ran a headline that simply read, “Christine Blasey Ford, psychologist,” The Atlantic’s headline read, “Christine Blasey Ford, A Psychologist, Testifies to Congress,” Slate‘s headline read, “Christine Blasey Ford’s testimony combined her own expert analysis of the situation,” The New Yorker‘s headline read “Christine Blasey Ford is Serving As Both A Witness And An Expert,” and the Wall Street Journal ran with “Ford’s Testimony Reminds Us That She’s A Psychologist.” As of Friday morning, Ford’s Wikipedia entry also identified her occupation as “Psychologist.” According to California law, all of these are false. Ford is not a psychologist.

The Senate judiciary committee is set to decide Friday on a date for Kavanaugh’s confirmation vote. If Ford committed perjury, she could face up to five years in federal prison.

Records Show Dr. Ford Is Not A Licensed Psychologist, May Have Committed Perjury

And because I want all you ABNORMALS to collectively  lose your minds here is an
Infowars link

Records Show Dr. Ford Is Not A Licensed Psychologist, May Have Committed Perjury

There is no crime for which the Martyr of Palo Alto will ever be accused. She has transcended mortal restraint!

And regarding her “I’m so scared of airplanes” claim:

When she begged off a DC interview with the Committee, she was in DELAWARE, which is just 89 driving miles from DC; her much-vaunted “flying fears” was then a totally moot point.

A “driving delay” would give the Liberal Activist Legal Team foisted upon Ford four critical days to prepare their offence, while robbing Kavanaugh’s team of critical reaction time.

It is also not “kosher” to call oneself a professor unless one is a full tenured professor. As I understand it, she is only an adjunct, and therefore should not be referred to as “professor.”

That said, I lose track of the number of her lies, contradictions and holes to date. She should be excoriated for having the hearing delayed a week simply by claiming a fear of flying, which was quickly disproven. Her testimony was self-contradictory in the mention that the two alleged abusers went downstairs laughing and talking loudly to others downstairs, then saying she couldn't hear them at all. It is illogical to say that she left without any transportation, when her home was about 20 minutes away. She couldn't have walked to or from the alleged party alone. Left her best friend there with violent guys? No emotion in this scripted, faked performance.

By Monday, the crooked Dems will conjure something more useful than this crock.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


and i dont find her credible. 

we need to agree to disagree n move on.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 29, 2018)

harmonica said:


> I'm sure someone has said it:
> she is accusing BK of sexual assault-rape--how come she is not filing charges--NOW??!!
> ????
> how come NO ONE is filing charges?? NOW
> ...




he has not been accused of rape,  he was accused to trying to feel up a 15 year old girl when he was 17.  sounds like normal teenage behavior to me.  both minors at the time, no crime, normal.   Grow up America.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Records Show Dr. Ford is NOT a Licensed Psychologist*
> 
> 
> Testifying under oath before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Christine Blasey Ford identified herself as a ‘psychologist,’ but records indict this is a false statement under California law. Someone at Stanford University also appears to have caught the blunder and edited Ford’s faculty page.
> ...


research in hawaii?

she take a boat there?


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 29, 2018)

Redfish said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You forgot PJ Smyth too


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



???

Yes, the Nazis abandoned the laws of the Wiemar Republic and became thugs, basically lynch mobs, just as the filthy and evil democrats have become.

Hence they are Nazicrats.

While I grant that Kamala Harris and Cory Booker (The *K*amala and *K*ory *K*lown show) turn more to Josef Stalin, Pol Pot, and Mao Tse Tung for guidance, there is really no difference between them and the Nazis.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

BREAKING!! DIGenova UNCOVERED This Over The Latest Allegations Against Kavanaugh!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Ford would have had to have paid or at least arranged payment before the letter was written.

Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D - Beijing) recruited Ford for the role back in July. I'm sure the payments were guaranteed at the time, though the cash didn't get delivered until after her performance in the circus.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Screaming into an elevator at Senator Flake was pretty unhinged.




The Nazicrats will assault Flake next time, they made that clear.

The democrats are threatening the lives and families of their enemies. The attack on Ted Cruz and his wife was a warning from the Nazicrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > She can't even get her friend Leland to vouch that the story was true, that it happened or any such important things as that, but she was to be believed ??
> ...




So maybe Dr. Ford DID slip some of the half million she's been paid to Leland?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Read the article please it is a well written article.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

harmonica said:


> I'm sure someone has said it:
> she is accusing BK of sexual assault-rape--how come she is not filing charges--NOW??!!
> ????
> how come NO ONE is filing charges?? NOW
> ...



Why no one is filing charges is because the statute of limitations expired 28 years ago.

This is slander and libel. If the Nazicrats succeed in destroying our system of justice then I would hope Judge Kavanaugh sues the Senator for Beijing for every ill-gotten cent her Chinese masters have bribed her with over 30 years. A $1 trillion  punitive damages claim against the Nazi DNC is also warranted.

Vox Media and the Washington Post both are guilty of slander and libel, sue them out of business.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

*Fake news: American Bar Association did NOT call on Senate to delay confirmation vote for another...*

The Democrat-media complex pulled off another fake news psy-op yesterday, spreading the lie that the American Bar Association has thrown its considerable institutional weight behind the Democrats’ demand to delay confirmation of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Did it affect Jeff Flake’s decision to flake? We’ll never know, but it is a good bet that farm more people heard and read the lie than will ever see any correction.

Twitchy documents the entire disgraceful episode, starting with the New York Times, which wrote:

The American Bar Association called Thursday evening for postponing a vote on Judge Brett M. Kavanaugh’s nomination to the Supreme Court until sexual assault and misconduct allegations made by Christine Blasey Ford and others are investigated by the F.B.I.

Fake!

But the lie was spread quickly:

(Excerpt) Read more at americanthinker.com ...

Unbelievable  to think they thought they could get away with this....how PATHETIC and DESPERATE  can you ABNORMALS get? I, for one, fully expect other subversive and pro baby killer whores to step forward!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Ford has already stated that Kavanaugh was present
> ...



Whelp -- you can't very well back up what happened in a locked room with three people in it if you were not one of those three people, can you.  

Had Keyser recalled the evening, she could have at most supported the list of those present and possibly a time and place.  But not being involved in, or a witness to, the assault itself, she would have no basis to prove or disprove it.  Moreover she'd be unlikely to even remember such a small event if to her personally it was insignificant.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 29, 2018)

God was serious when He created heaven and earth.  Then, as a joke, He created human beings.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Dr. Christine Blasé Fraud, a role model for young women everywhere to "just believe" in the power of bringing back the witch trial this time for men.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Pogo (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Fake news: American Bar Association did NOT call on Senate to delay confirmation vote for another...*
> 
> The Democrat-media complex pulled off another fake news psy-op yesterday, spreading the lie that the American Bar Association has thrown its considerable institutional weight behind the Democrats’ demand to delay confirmation of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Did it affect Jeff Flake’s decision to flake? We’ll never know, but it is a good bet that farm more people heard and read the lie than will ever see any correction.
> 
> ...



Um... really?

>> The American Bar Association, the same organization that rated Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh as well-qualified, has called on the Senate to delay a vote on the judge’s confirmation until an FBI background check into allegations of sexual assault can be completed.

In a letter, the nonpartisan association made up of lawyers and law students said that a vote should occur only “after an appropriate background check into the allegations” that Kavanaugh sexually assaulted Christine Blasey Ford is conducted by the FBI.

“We make this request because of the ABA’s respect for the rule of law and due process under law,” ABA President Robert Carlson wrote in a letter obtained by Bloomberg and addressed to Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley and Senator Dianne Feinstein of California. “The basic principles that underscore the Senate’s constitutional duty of advice and consent on federal judicial nominees require nothing less than a careful examination of the accusations and facts by the FBI.”

Kavanaugh’s ABA rating was brought up numerous times in Thursday’s Senate hearing and used as a tool to undermine Ford's credibility as a witness.

“For 12 years, everyone who has appeared before me on the D.C. Circuit has praised my judicial temperament,” said Kavanaugh Thursday evening. “That’s why I have the unanimous well-qualified rating from the American Bar Association.” <<  --- _ABA Deals Blow to Kavanaugh, Asks for FBI Investigation, Confirmation Delay (Newsweek)_​
>> In the note to the Judiciary Committee, bar association President Robert Carlson wrote: “Deciding to proceed without conducting additional investigation would not only have a lasting impact on the Senate’s reputation, but it will also negatively affect the great trust necessary for the American people to have in the Supreme Court. It must remain an institution that will reliably follow the law and not politics.”

... Reached Friday, bar association representatives declined to elaborate.

“The letter speaks for itself,” spokesman Marc Davis said. << -- _Chicago Tribune_​
Oh and here's the letter itself, with the ABA letterhead, in an article from TheHill



Who da "fake" now, beeyatch?

What the fuck IS IT with you moron self-delusionists thinking you can just yell "fake" and you'll get the fuck away with it?  On what planet does reality work that way?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Fake news: American Bar Association did NOT call on Senate to delay confirmation vote for another...*
> ...



You DA FAKE, POG!, But we all know that!!...Is that like Balsy's letter...hmmm....Need a letterhead with the DNC seal on it? Sorry, after ALL you ABNORMALS shit, I tend to go the other way!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Really Dipshit?

*YOU* posted a claim of "fake" linking to a fucking MESSAGE BOARD.  Which by the way is illegal here.

I then posted three different references to the letter including an image of the letter itself.  NONE of which sources were a fucking message board.

The question remains untouched --- what the fuck IS IT with y'all self-delusionists who think you can just dispute reality and anyone anywhere will buy it?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I posted a NEWS STORY from American Thinker  if ABNORMALS DON'T LIKE IT OR TRUST IT, SUGGEST IN YOUR MAD RAGE, YOU CONTACT THEM FOR A RETRACTION...OR SUCK IT UP, ROAD KILL!


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Again, you're talknig in platitudes--exactly what "mistakes?"  We're not the Webster's dictationary on this board either.  Be very  specific on what "you" think the mistakes that Dr. Ford stated--so that can be debated on this thread.

If you can't describe those you go on ignore.


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hillary Clinton cannot be a U.S. Supreme court judge dumbass.  Where in the hell did you people come from?  Supreme court justice's are always picked out of the Federal Districts courts, because they are JUDGES in those courts.  They're not just people with a law degree on the street.---  Please DON'T tell me you actually VOTE!

For those that are interested on how you were roped a doped by GOP candidates on the SCOTUS in 2016- regarding Roe v Wade- just click this link to redirect to the post on this thread.
OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

keepitreal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




You're talking to the wrong person.  Of course I am concerned that a drunk/sexual predator would become the next U.S. Supreme court justice.  But hey it wasn't that long ago that the Republican party & Donald Trump stood behind Roy Moore for Senator of Alabama who was a known preditor.  Thankfully he lost in that special election.





Two more women describe unwanted overtures by Roy Moore at Alabama mall


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Why on earth would he say she’s never been assaulted? 
Why would anyone? 
How could they know?
And what man would be stupid enough to say she’s not credible in this Me too climate?  
They’d be roasted alive for daring to express such an opinion.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Actually there aren’t only 2 options, because her acting skills are very poor and she is not credible at all, imho. Her fake cry voice was incredibly unconvincing, as is what she conveniently can’t recall.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

Penelope said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> What makes her account unbelievable?



R U 4 Real?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Repubs should be happy though. The sexual predator will get confirmed. Drumpf cant take another L.


Are you aware of "the little blue dress" and the white sticky stuff that drizzled from Lewisnsky's mouth onto it?  That came from the real predator-in-Chief, William Jefferson Clinton.   Hmm. I wonder what the name Jefferson referred to?  I suppose he was a Democrat.


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Redfish said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




No the Republican party made abortion their agenda not Democrats.  You have killed the Republican party with it.  If any GOP candidate tells you they can do something about Roe V Wade--they're lying through their teeth for your money and support.  They promised you SCOTUS nominees that would overturn Roe v Wade--and they gave you Gorsuch & Kavanaugh.  
Gorsuch to Feinstein: Abortion ruling is 'precedent'

*Mitt Romney* lost in 2012 because of the continual campaigning on abortion, that then went to who is not going to pay for birth control pills, to what is "legal" legitimate rape questions that were blasted on FOX NEWS--specifically the Mike Huckabee show.
The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump

Then in 2016, 86% of Evangelicals in this country threw their support to a man that has probably paid for a few abortions hiimself.






After listening to this:

The hypocrisy is fascinating.  In one fatal swoop you have burned down the Republican "family value's" platform, completely obliterated the credibility of Evangelical church's all across this country and started a war with women all at the same time.

Well welcome to it:  Click this link to redirect to another thread on this board.
*Blue wave coming this November 2018*


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


Credibility does not = truth.


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2018)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*Sad Snowflake response.*


----------



## chops_ (Sep 29, 2018)

I am not sure if anyone has mentioned about an article from New York Times (September 24, 2018). And how the NYT tried to deny one of their articles on the Kavanaugh Hearings was "omitted". A small paragraph was not "printed" in the original article. But later was inserted. 

You decide:

NewsDiffs | Diffing: Brett Kavanaugh Vows to Fight ‘Smears’ and Will Not Withdraw

Source: New York Times stealth edits story on Kavanaugh accuser, cuts out important detail

(I would have texted the entire article, but it would have taken a lot space. So, the links above is "proof" that goes to show you how a liberal newspaper would go all out on Kavanaugh.)


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



*Also, think of this:*
*She claimed Kavanaugh and others LOCKED HER IN THE BEDROOM.
Yet, she claim she got free and fled the bedroom.*
*How did she get out of a locked room?*


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> forkup said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


they seem to count on that.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


unlocked it? trick question?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


That’s why I know she’s complicit


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Any competent defense attorney would rip Ford's story to shreds.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


What story it’s called a dream


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Although, two seventeen year old boys trying to rape her and she just unlocked the door and went out! Doesn’t make any sense at all. That would mean they weren’t violent, or aggressive!  I mean intent here is huge, sounds like the two boys were wrestling. Did she expect or want something that never happened if she was there?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Let me again remind you of the definition of INFALLIBLE since you clearly still don’t understand the word:

*incapable of making mistakes or being wrong.*
"doctors are not infallible"
synonyms: unerring, error-free, unfailing, *faultless*, *flawless*, *impeccable*, *perfect*, *true*, uncanny, *precise*, *accurate*, *meticulous*, *scrupulous*;

Now, which part of a testimony entirely lacking in specifics such as date and location, details such as how she got home although she remembers the number of beers she had, and her own named witnesses not corroborating her story don’t you get?

*How is testimony lacking in dates, location and corroboration from witnesses put forth by her, faultless, precise, scrupulous, meticulous and true? Or, in a word, INFALLIBLE?*

Get it yet, dotard?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Well you can swear you just weren’t there, like she did! Oops


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 29, 2018)

jc456 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



How was this party even organized in the first place, Ford did not hang out with the accused. How did Ford get to the party? What time was the party, she had been at the country club swimming, okay she finished swimming then what? Who called her about the party, remember there were no cell phones then so what she got a page at the country club?

HUGE numerous gaps in her story and the gaps shocker are things that might prove her story is BS.

Hell she has so many "I can't recalls" in her story I'm wondering if Hillary coached her.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good thing kavanaugh isn’t one!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

longknife said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


Given the time frame.............and the locks of the time.........they are all locked from the inside of the room.

I'd like her to try and explain what kind of lock was on the door............LOL

Kinda like locking yourself in a car the old Pollock joke.................LOL


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > forkup said:
> ...


All of it! Simple


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2018)

*ABA Asking for Kavanaugh Delay a Fake*

Senate Judiciary on Twitter

*In other words, the guy who wrote the letter didn’t have the authority to do so. But, that didn’t mean a thing to the NYT.*


*The article show the letters that state the ABA still considers him to be well-qualified for the Supreme Court.*

More @ Wow. It turns out the American Bar Association story on Brett Kavanaugh was FAKE NEWS


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## HaShev (Sep 29, 2018)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


1)Nobody coming foward to admit they leaked the letter=can't trust them.
2)in conjunction with no corroborated
 evidence and denials by those she names as witness means there is no case to investigate.
3)they claim now that she leaked her story through the newspaper contact, contradicting her story to remain anonymous and lying about not knowing who leaked it to the press.
So even you call her a liar.
4)The Lawyer showed her hand when complaining about the week to investigate, sharing with us her real intent was always to delay.  In conjuncture with her connection to Ramirez the third accusation found false, it's clear Katz was trying to delay the vote otherwise criminal charges would have been brought up in the accusers State.  Therefore the only investigation has to turn around and be on Katz for political tactics and perhaps her client if money was motive. 
Grassley messed up by giving the lawless ones an inch, he needs to be put out to pasture and Flakes name says it all, as does his "Crooked" nose.  As Graham said, anyone who believes this sham should not be out driving.
Flake is the reason why they make velcro for shoes.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Reports indicate the FBI will conclude that Kavanaugh was 'grossly negligent' in his treatment of Dr Ford...but he did not reach the level of attempted rape or sexual assault.  How about that?  Ring a bell?


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> Reports indicate the FBI will conclude that Kavanaugh was 'grossly negligent' in his treatment of Dr Ford...but he did not reach the level of attempted rape or sexual assault.  How about that?  Ring a bell?



*Male bovine excrement! *


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




Any physcologist in this country will tell you that people who go through a tramactic experience--will lose  memory on details of an event, because only the* act that caused the TRAMA *is burned into memory.

It's the equivalent of someone shooting at you, and you're asked years later the color of homes you ran by, and number of fences you had to jump over to get away from the perpetrator.  _Those details you will NOT remember. So color or description of the bathroom she locked herself into, address's, specific time and dates are gone from memory. _

_The adrenaline is pumping you are in a fight or flight situation.  With women it's always flight._

_As an example.  My husband & I were in a serious car accident years ago.  My husband was air lifted in a flight for life helicopter.  I can give you every detail of that car sliding around the corner which what seemed like a 100 miles per hour, but years later I cannot remember the specific date it happened._

BTW--she apparently has passed a lie detector test, and most certainly has her own witness's that will attest of her story that she told them in 2012, and also has plenty of witness's that will attest to her own character.

*What should concern you*, is Dr. Ford wanted an FBI investigation of Brett Kavanaugh prior to giving testimony. Indicating that she may know that an FBI investigation into Brett Kavanaugh's early years behavior would out him as unfit to hold a position on the U.S. Supreme court.
Christine Blasey Ford wants FBI investigation before testifying - CNNPolitics


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Any competent defense attorney would rip Ford's story to shreds.



That's why the Nazicrats are sticking to a lynch mob and steering clear of actual charges.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*BTW--she apparently has passed a lie detector test, and most certainly has her own witness's that will attest of her story that she told them in 2012, and also has plenty of witness's that will attest to her own character.*


I agree, she has no evidence to back up her claims.


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Men usually don't attack women in  public, which allegations of sexual assault are hard to prove later.  But this FBI investigation is not about proving innocence or guilt, it's about if the "allegations" are *credible.*

And with the only eye witness being Mark Judge (Kavanaugh's witness from hell)--who wrote books about the 100 keg semester club, who apparently Kavanaugh was the treasurer of, and with others now coming forward as witness's to what a drunk Kavanaugh was, it's not looking good for him.
‘100 Kegs or Bust’: Kavanaugh friend, Mark Judge, has spent years writing about high school debauchery
The 100-keg quest: Kavanaugh classmate Mark Judge details senior year at Georgetown Prep


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



* allegations of sexual assault are hard to prove later.*

Especially invented allegations.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


You know. Thats what gets me about all these people that are claiming they knew Kav and he would never do anything like that. They sound stupid. There are people that are serial killers and their families have no clue.  Usually these people dont get caught doing dirt unless someone comes forward.


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Look I would be crying too if someone outed my High School schnanigans.  My deal was always getting caught for smoking in the bathroom, but then again I am not, nor ever intended on being a Supreme Court nominee.

We raise our sons to do no harm to women, drunk or solber, and to treat women with respect and talk to them in a mannerly way..  If what Dr. Ford & these other women ar sayiing is true, it's exemplifies an inherent *disrepect/disregard* for women, and that person doesn't belong anywhere near the U.S.Supreme court.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Agreed. Kav has the privileged wealthy white guy whine and look about him.  He actually feels he is entitled to a seat on the SC. He has been groomed for this since birth by his mom who is an ex judge. I wonder how many times she used her influence to keep him from being arrested or imprisoned?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

Kennedy warns of dangers to democracy, won't talk Kavanaugh

the kids are seeing it. us "adults" are so hellbent on getting our way at all costs, we're simply tearing everything down in the process.

how can teachers teach about a system that doesn't work these days? what do the kids see on tv and on whatever they hell kids see shit on these days? is this really what we want to hand down to the next generation. more payback / revenge politics and that you can do whatever you want anymore w/o consequence?

everything is on fire and we're bitching about how big the flames should be on those "other guys" never realizing we're burning too.

but hey - put common sense aside and pretend what we want is true so it makes it more worth fighting for i suppose. i don't know what the answers are anymore. but i do know we're a long long ways away from it.

the kids are seeing it. us "adults"...adulting. and getting it so damn wrong.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like 'Nazicrats'.
> ...


I think their leader is Bill Marh... They should be so proud.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


A 2 question lie detector  test, where she knew the questions in advance. Set up by her LEGAL TEAM in August.....she said in sworn testimony she didnt know who paid for it!....yeah, can I sell you a bridge? ....no witnesses. No idea where she was, supposedly ran out of house but DOESN'T  KNOW HOW SHE GOT HOME?????....LYING BULLSHIT, AND THEN WE GET SOCIALIST SCUMBAGS THAT KNOW THIS (EVEN YOU SUBVERSIVES ARE SMART ENOUGH TO REALIZE IT) BUT WANT TO RUN OUT THE CLOCK UNTIK THE NOV. ELECTION. HOPING THE DUMB PEOPLE OF AMERICA VOTE IN ENOUGH OF YOU FILTH TO CHANGE THE SC PICK!.....Yes, I shouting. You dishonest DemonRATS are PATHETIC!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


You sound like an idiot. They never ask just 2 questions on a polygraph. They ask more control questions than that.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You are truly a moron. No knowing, bag of bullshit...

"The August 7 examination, held in a Maryland Hilton Hotel, consisted of a one-page, handwritten statement by Ford, an interview and two questions: Is any part of your statement false? And, Did you make up any part of your statement?^

Here's the polygraph test Christine Blasey Ford took on her allegations against Kavanaugh


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Its not your fault youre too stupid to realize they arent going to report the control questions.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


so..  you didnt look at the test first, did you?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Any physcologist in this country will tell you that people who go through a tramactic experience--will lose memory on details of an event, because only the* act that caused the TRAMA *is burned into memory.



So, as I said, and by your own belated admission, her testimony is NOT INFALLIBLE.
Thank you!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I dont have to. I know for a fact they ask control questions to establish a baseline.  there is no way someone sat her down, strapped her up, and jumped into the test without establishing a baseline. Only someone seriously retarded would think she was asked only two questions.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And NOT A THING, ABOUT THE JUDGE....AND if control questions, by some miracle were asked  they are part of the test to verify the findings..  Stop watching Law And Order for your information!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

beautress said:


> The forum nanny said I couldn't post my opinion due to links above that I had to omit one by one.
> 
> My post today starts here, and not above (beautress)
> Kavanaugh is a Roman Catholic since birth. He has kept his pledge to both his faith and his nation by living a clean and productive life. One of the modern planks of the DNC has become a hostility to anybody who opposes the killing of a fetus before its birth due to something King David proclaimed in one of his Psalms recorded in the Bible book of the same name. To translate it into modern day words, King David's words are interpreted: "Before I was completely formed in my mother's womb, God knew I was there." Some believe the words mean that life, even in the womb is sacred to God's knowledge, and that to intentionally remove it would be to disappoint God by committing an act of murder against the unborn.
> ...


Ok, I read this.... Now what's your stand on abortion ?  Are you for it or against it ?  

If you are against it along with the majority who are against it let's say, then should the majority along with your view be considered or just ignored no matter how many people see it as the murdering of a precious human being ?  How do you think any of our laws have been created and honored by us over the years ? It's because of the negative impacts on human beings is why we usually makes laws to protect and preserve life. How unborn children were somehow taken out of the laws that were for preserving and protecting life is a real mystery to me. It seems to have came with the culture shift during the 60's I would imagine, and it's been down hill ever since.

Yeah live and let live has resulted in millions of potential beautiful lives being lost.

What a shame !


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


but if they only ask cotrol questions cqn that affirm someone is lying?

then are 2 questions enough after that?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> BTW--she apparently has passed a lie detector test, and most certainly has her own witness's that will attest of her story that she told them in 2012, and also has plenty of witness's that will attest to her own character.



Lie detector tests are notoriously unreliable, which is why they are inadmissible as evidence.

Her hubby and buddies attesting that she told them this story in 2012, 30 years after the event, is not evidence that the event happened, nor that Kav was the perpetrator.  

Character witnesses don’t prove that her allegation is true at all, nor that the event even happened, nor that Kav was the perp.


What else you got?


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> *What should concern you*, is Dr. Ford wanted an FBI investigation of Brett Kavanaugh prior to giving testimony. Indicating that she may know that an FBI investigation into Brett Kavanaugh's early years behavior would out him as unfit to hold a position on the U.S. Supreme court.



Nope, he’s already had 6 FBI background checks and nada.
She asked for an FBI investigation as she was instructed by her handlers that this was the only way to delay his nomination.

What else you got?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...





iceberg said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


How to Cheat a Polygraph Test (Lie Detector)


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


All that, and she don't know who paid for this test ??? Yeah right.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Oreo, a woman has accused you of sexually attacking her 36 years ago.
She has provided no date and no location, so you can’t provide an alibi.
The people she cites as witnesses have no recollection of this happening. 
How will you PROVE you didn’t do it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*A 2 question lie detector test, where she knew the questions in advance. *

And she says it took much longer than she thought.
She felt like she told her whole life story.

I think it was much more than 2 questions and that she failed most of it.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Or how she got there, or how she got home  or was it 2 boys or 4 boys.....in a court of law she would be sued for slander!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Redfish said:


> I want the FBI to investigate the envelope that Jackson-Lee slipped to Ford's lawyer.   What was in it?  a check?  Cash?   A swiss bank account number?


Reminds me of the tarmat meeting... They were just swapping kids birthday dates, you know just the usual stuff that happens in situations like that.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


And especially when you wait 36 years, didn’t report it to the police, didn’t mention it to a single soul for 30 years, and your witnesses have no recollection.  Poor Blasey Fraud, the system sure is stacked against her!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


That's your problem, you THINK and don't  go by established facts..  who paid for the test....her legal TEAM....why a legal team, if she was truthful?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

*The most shameful moment in the history of the US Senate- and more at

Flopping Aces ^ *|






The Kavanaugh confirmation proceedings are the most shameful moment in the history of the US Senate.

High school yearbooks?

Publishing anonymous accusations?

Using Kavanaugh as a human piñata ?

Retweeting phony stories in an effort to visit harm on Kavanaugh?

Stalking and assaulting legislators?

Threatening Kavanaugh with impeachment if confirmed?

Are you f**king kidding me?

This is sick. It is diseased. I should clarify - democrats are diseased. They are mentally ill.

What this sordid process has done is demonstrate very clearly the difference between the left and the right. Elena Kagan and Sonia Sotomayor did not see their personal lives and family destroyed. Some Republicans voted to approve them. Like Kavanaugh, Clarence Thomas was lynched during his confirmation process. GOP nominees are subject to politics of personal destruction while democrat nominees are treated respectfully.

In the other day's hearing, this was again repeated. Ford was treated with deference and Kavanaugh was assailed, in particular by some of highly dubious character.

Sebastian Gorka DrG on Twitter

Blumenthal went completely off the rails

"Do you believe Anita Hill?"Then he stepped on his own rake. Blumenthal cited a Latin term to Kavanaugh that basically means "once a liar, always a liar." Blumenthal claimed to have served in Vietnam. He never did.
Remember how Ford's appearance was in doubt because she was so afraid to fly?

*Mitchell: *"May I ask, Dr. Ford, how did you get to Washington?

*Ford:* "In an airplane."

*Mitchell:* "I ask that because its been reported by the press that you would not submit to an interview with the committee because of your fear of flying. Is that true?"

*Ford: *"I was hoping that they would come to me (in California) but I realized that was an unrealistic request."

*Mitchell: *"it would have been a quicker trip for me."

*Ford:* "That was certainly what I was hoping to avoid getting on an airplane. But I eventually was able to get up the gumption with the help of some friends and get on the plane."

*Mitchell:* "You fly fairly frequently for your hobbies and you've had to fly for your work. Is that true?"

*Ford: *"Correct. Unfortunately."

And about this:"I was hoping that they would come to me (in California) but I realized that was an unrealistic request."Uh, not really.In the hearing, when Ford was asked if anyone, including her lawyers, had relayed to her the committee’s offer to visit her in California, Ford refused to answer when her lawyer objected:
*Question:* “Okay. Was it communicated to you by your counsel or someone else that the committee had asked to interview you, and that they offered to come out to California to do so?”

*Counsel: *“I'm going to object, Mr. Chairman, to any call for privileged conversation between counsel and Dr. Ford.”

*Question:* “Could you validate that the offer was made, without her saying a word? Is it possible for that question to be answered without violating any counsel relationships?

*Ford: *“Can I say something to you? Do you mind if I say something to you directly? I just appreciate that you did offer that. I wasn't clear on what the offer was. If you were going to come out to see me, I would have happily hosted you and been happy to speak with you out there. I just did not -- it was not clear to me that that was the case.”

This is rather important. If her lawyers failed to present her the offer, they could find themselves sanctioned, at the very least.
The media has gone completely derelict. NBC made public an anonymous letter making accusations at Kavanaugh. Liberals have happily retweeted a phony story without so much as trying to check its veracity first.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> It's the equivalent of someone shooting at you, and you're asked years later the color of homes you ran by, and number of fences you had to jump over to get away from the perpetrator.  _Those details you will NOT remember. So color or description of the bathroom she locked herself into, address's, specific time and dates are gone from memory. _



Nope. Asking someone who allegedly remembers details such as they only had 1 beer, how they got home is not the equivalent of asking them the colour of neighbouring houses at all.
Poor analogy.
Very poor.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

USA Today: Kavanaugh Should ‘Stay Off Basketball Courts When Kids Are Around’

You leftist scum jump the gun every time! How do you call a man, especially the next SCOTUS judge a pedophile?....You bastards really do need a good butt fuck by a horny Muslim trio!

USA Today is getting slammed after a sports columnist for the paper published an article suggesting that Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh should “stay off basketball courts” when children are around and not coach girls’ basketball because he was accused of sexual assault.

USA TODAY ✔ @USATODAY From @usatodaysports: "The U.S. Senate may yet confirm Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court, but he should stay off basketball courts for now when kids are around," writes @ByErikBrady . Opinion: Is Brett Kavanaugh right that he can no longer coach girls basketball? 8:00 PM - Sep 28, 2018

Is Brett Kavanaugh right that he can no longer coach girls basketball? The Supreme Court nominee said during Thursday’s hearing that me may no longer be able to coach youth sports in the wake of sexual allegations.

usatoday.com 1,242 11.8K people are talking about this Twitter Ads info and privacy “The U.S. Senate may yet confirm Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court, but he should stay off basketball courts for now when kids are around,” wrote sports columnist Erik Brady.

The article focused on Kavanaugh’s Thursday emotional testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee when Kavanaugh said that California psychology professor Dr. Christine Blasey Ford’s allegations brought to the committee’s attention by Senate Democrats ruined his reputation to the point where he may never coach girls’ basketball again.

“I love coaching more than anything I’ve ever done in my whole life,” Kavanaugh said in his opening statement on Thursday. “But thanks to what some of you on this side of the committee have unleashed, I may never be able to coach again.”

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...

Bet this "reporter" would gladly vote for Pedo Joe Biden...


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Why hasn't DiFi been charged with tampering with evidence?

Balsy Ford wrote a letter to her congresswoman, Anna Eshoo, and that letter was then forwarded to Dianne Feinstein by Eshoo, or her office. The letter that Feinstein turned over to the Senate Judiciary Committee was address to Senator Feinstein (and was obviously modified), AND LEAKED TO THE PRESS BEFORE GIVING IT TO THE COMMITTEE...WHO WAS THE LEAKER, FEINSTEIN?? So why hasn't the Senate Judiciary Committee charged Feinstein with tampering with evidence?

GOP Sen. Cassidy: Feinstein Should Be Asked Under Oath if She Leaked Ford Letter | Breitbart


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > BTW--she apparently has passed a lie detector test, and most certainly has her own witness's that will attest of her story that she told them in 2012, and also has plenty of witness's that will attest to her own character.
> ...



Lie detector tests an not "notoriously unreliable".  They provide one more tool in the box for an investigator / interrogator to determine the veracity of a witness or subject.

Any professional inspector or detective can suspect from a first interview someone who is attempting to mislead them.  As one who was trained by the FBI in both interviewing and interrogating witnesses and subject, my take away was Dr. Ford was forthright and Judge Kavanaugh was not;  Dr. Ford worked with the questioner, Judge Kavanaugh was hostile and his responses were all to similar and with too much detail.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


You got that to 2 UNRELATED questions about the judge, did you.....you wouldn't happen to be a card carrying DemonRAT would you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2018)

life long friend of ford sent  this today to the senate judiciary 

and stated she willing to cooperate with the FBI 

ouch


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 29, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




so now according to leftists 

telling someone something is proof it happened 

--LOL


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 29, 2018)

The FBI has 7 days to dig up more trash.

They will interrogate Judd.

If Judd turns then Kavanaugh is dogmeat.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


I'm sure Judd remembers.

He's lying too.  Same as Kavanaugh.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


If it was me I would probably be guilty.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > *What should concern you*, is Dr. Ford wanted an FBI investigation of Brett Kavanaugh prior to giving testimony. Indicating that she may know that an FBI investigation into Brett Kavanaugh's early years behavior would out him as unfit to hold a position on the U.S. Supreme court.
> ...


Delay is Plan A for the DEMs, yes, I agree.

But in the process they have caught a bug muddy catfish.

Time to cook it and eat it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Any physcologist in this country will tell you that people who go through a tramactic experience--will lose memory on details of an event, because only the* act that caused the TRAMA *is burned into memory.
> ...


With all the detail, Ford's testimony is rock solid.

And with all the lies, Kavanaugh's is full of holes.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Her friend not remembering any party like the one Ford claimed.
I have just learned that the female friend she (the accuser) has claimed was at the party who is indeed Leland Keyser was only 13 years old in 1982. Major problem! A 13 year old girl out at a high school boys party? Not likely...…... Leland Keyser would have been only 13 years old back then!


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > It's the equivalent of someone shooting at you, and you're asked years later the color of homes you ran by, and number of fences you had to jump over to get away from the perpetrator.  _Those details you will NOT remember. So color or description of the bathroom she locked herself into, address's, specific time and dates are gone from memory. _
> ...




Put a verifiable--credible link to that statement on this board, otherwise it goes into a 
file on this board.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 29, 2018)

I was really impressed when Dr Ford's parents and husband showed up to support her at the hearings. 

?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


as soon as ford puts out a verified-credible witness.


----------



## oreo (Sep 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Her friend not remembering any party like the one Ford claimed.
> I have just learned that the female friend she (the accuser) has claimed was at the party who is indeed Leland Keyser was only 13 years old in 1982. Major problem! A 13 year old girl out at a high school boys party? Not likely...…………………... Leland Keyser would have been only 13 years old back then!    View attachment 219339




Just judging from the news--and the 100 keg semester--there were probably ton's of parties--and some people will show up for one and miss another--
The 100-keg quest: Kavanaugh classmate Mark Judge details senior year at Georgetown Prep

You  wasted your time putting all that in caps--because the last paragraph confirms that this woman *believes* Dr. Ford, she just wasn't at that particular party to help her substantiate it.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

Christine Blasé Fraud had admitted dating someone the boys knew. My guess: Christine Blasé was an unpopular girl and that dating her boyfriend Chris Garrett Sqee had internal problems. Her move to Southern California freed her from that "elitist" prep culture and she is a trojan horse for the #metoo movement since she conveniently knows things about Kavanaugh's circle of friends. Nothing of significance ever happened on the part of Kavanaugh. Her rage is at all the elite boys and men now that she has crossed over to the other side.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Mark Judge denies gang rape party accusations as “bizarre” and “outlandish”

In a letter to Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley, R-Iowa, and Ranking Member Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., Friday, Mark Judge, denied the latest round of accusations brought against him and Kavanaugh by Julie Swetnick—the client of Stormy Daniels’ attorney Michael Avenatti.

Swetnick accused Kavanaugh and Judge of making unwanted sexual addo!

nces at women while at parties in high school in the early 1980s, drugging the “punch” at parties, and participating in “gang rapes” and “train rapes.” Swetnick claims she is a victim of gang rape, and said that both Judge and Kavanaugh were there to watch the incident.

“In response to the Committee’s request for information, I, MARK JUDGE, declare: The allegations in the Swetnick affidavit are so bizarre that, even while suffering from my addiction, I would remember actions so outlandish. I categorically deny them,” Judge, a recovering alcoholic, said in the letter.

(Excerpt) Read more at legalinsurrection.com ..

"I went to a party with these guys. At this party a girl got gang raped.

The next time I went to another party with these guys another girl got gang raped.

The next time after that I went to another party with these guys and I got gang raped.

Then I went to seven more parties with them, and at every one of them some girl got gang raped.

As all this was going on I was afraid to call the cops or anything. I just didn't know what to do!


I want a quick but complete investigation. The FBI should interview everyone that Ford claims was there.

The FBI should also retrieve Christine Blasey Ford’s texts and emails since 2008 and search those records for references to Supreme Court nominations in general and Kavanaugh in particular. That way if there is some material fact she mentioned electronically, but intentionally or inadvertently omitted from her testimony, the FBI will be able to supply the missing parts of her story to the Senate.

I’m not prejudging her case. It’s perfectly reasonable that someone with so many gaps in her memory could have mentioned something relevant in the past decade or so and then forgotten it. This would provide a more complete set of facts. Also, reviewing her electronic communications would provide an opportunity to refute the unlikely(?) allegations that her claims were a democrat conspiracy to derail Kavanaugh’s nomination.

My bet? That part of the investigation would get interesting results - proof of perjury, collusion, and general corruption.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Abortion is one of the abominations of the 21st century, but somehow Demon-crats have managed to somehow normalize the practice, and they have even taken it from emergency situations to using it as a means of contraception. The 3 pronged brainwashing in this nation has really been a sad situation in this nation for sure.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Her rage is at all the elite boys and men now that she has crossed over to the dark side.


'Atonement'
A little girl's spiteful lie and its terrible consequences are at the heart of this gorgeous, resonant adaptation of Ian McEwan's 2001 bestseller. A tale of heartbreak set in the 1930s and '40s, it chronicles events set in motion when 13-year-old Briony (a terrific Saoirse Ronan) sees something she thinks she understands, but actually doesn't. Her misinterpretation, born of a mix of naivete and class stereotyping, destroys two lives and profoundly warps a third.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


You can stop people from using abortion as a means of contraception by not having an abortion when you get pregnant.  Set the example and if other women choose to follow your lead then you will have done something.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I happen to be a Democrat, a liberal and honest.  Three things you are not.

I'm also retired LE, managed in the juvenile division, adult division, institutions and Internal Affairs where we did background investigations too.

You?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> View attachment 219349


They all played sports?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


2 years MP, 21 years NYPD ret. Det, auto squad. Republican. Honest, and conservative as were 95% of the men I server with in the NYPD....you tend to be that way when you are a target!....And thank GOD I am not 2 of those thongs you are!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

Time for Ford to put up or shut up............The FBI are looking into it.............show evidence or shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Exclusive — Sen. Bill Cassidy: FBI Probe Must Investigate Dems’ Collusion to Smear Kavanaugh

*Just like their other tactics throughout this confirmation process, Senate Democrats’ demands for an FBI investigation have never been about getting the facts or finding the truth.*
If they were, they would have alerted law enforcement months ago, as soon as they learned of the claims. Instead, they waited until the last minute to leak them in order to delay the vote.



That is why any FBI investigation of the allegations against Judge Brett Kavanaugh should include potential coordination between the Democrat operatives and lawyers that assisted in bringing them forth.




What Senate Democrats really want is more time to smear Judge Kavanaugh, regardless of the toll it takes on his wife, his daughters, and our country.

Democrats will not suddenly require evidence to declare Judge Kavanaugh guilty of being the worst kind of criminal. They will not suddenly abandon their assumption that all accusations against Republicans are credible and to be believed.

If the FBI turns up nothing significant, they will say what Joe Biden said in 1991, that the FBI does not reach conclusions. They will say the FBI did not have enough time to conduct a thorough investigation.


What they will not do is admit they were wrong to accuse Judge Kavanaugh of being a gang rapist, or a rapist, or a sexual assaulter, or a drunk, or a perjurer, or a hothead unfit for the bench.

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...

_Delay, delay, delay. That’s all they want, because their goal is to do anything and everything to smear any nominee — anyone — and block Republicans from appointing another justice to the Supreme Court._



_We cannot and should not let that happen._



_Dr. Bill Cassidy, MD, a Republican, is the senior senator from Louisiana._


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> USA Today: Kavanaugh Should ‘Stay Off Basketball Courts When Kids Are Around’
> 
> You leftist scum jump the gun every time! How do you call a man, especially the next SCOTUS judge a pedophile?....You bastards really do need a good butt fuck by a horny Muslim trio!
> 
> ...


It was only a matter of time before the filth came out with this kind of thing.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

And of mild interest to those who feel FAIR PLAY is a Conservative policy!

*BREAKING: Maryland State re Judge K - No Case Ever Filed + 1 YEAR Statute of Limitations EXPIRED*
*Baltimore Sun ^ *| 9/28/2018 | Montgomery County, Maryland Chief of Police & State's Attorney 

To date, there have been no criminal reports filed with the Montgomery County Department of Police that would lead to the initiation of any criminal investigation related to Judge Kavanaugh. Furthermore, the law at the time the offense occurred is the law must be applied to any charges that might be brought. For example, in 1982, assault and attempted rape were both misdemeanors and subject to a one year statue of limitations.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 29, 2018)

Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
You folk are fucking hilarious.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Why hasn't DiFi been charged with tampering with evidence?
> 
> Balsy Ford wrote a letter to her congresswoman, Anna Eshoo, and that letter was then forwarded to Dianne Feinstein by Eshoo, or her office. The letter that Feinstein turned over to the Senate Judiciary Committee was address to Senator Feinstein (and was obviously modified), AND LEAKED TO THE PRESS BEFORE GIVING IT TO THE COMMITTEE...WHO WAS THE LEAKER, FEINSTEIN?? So why hasn't the Senate Judiciary Committee charged Feinstein with tampering with evidence?
> 
> GOP Sen. Cassidy: Feinstein Should Be Asked Under Oath if She Leaked Ford Letter | Breitbart


Maybe the quick FBI investigation will instead turn up evidence on the people who had conducted this possible set up of a hopeful Supreme Court Justice that they wouldn't want to come out (like motive, implementation, execution, and strike methods), you know just like what happened in the Russian collusion debacle where it (backfired).


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tilly said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > USA Today: Kavanaugh Should ‘Stay Off Basketball Courts When Kids Are Around’
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> You folk are fucking hilarious.


It's funny to try and destroy a family with false BS...........how Democrap of you.


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> ...




DemonRats are thugs!

What do you expect.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

oreo said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Her friend not remembering any party like the one Ford claimed.
> ...


Believing is of no consequence.
Next!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> You folk are fucking hilarious.









i


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

skye said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


Some Tar and feathers would be nice.............to ..........ummm......

teach them a lesson........


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> You folk are fucking hilarious.


You sound extremely desperate, Cad.
You should probably address your excessive drinking problem.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> ...


Both.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Another item, is if the two young fellers were so drunk (visibly so by Ford upon her arrival), then why would she stay at a gathering like that where people were alledgedly drunk out of their minds ?? What her ride for whom she has no recollection of just left her there against her wishes ??

Ok, and if these guys were so drunk, then how did they happen to somehow sneak up behind Ford while she walked up the NARROW STAIRWAY without her knowing they were behind her, and then push her into a bedroom without anyone downstairs hearing the commotion where no music was playing at the gathering as was described ??  Yet somehow there just happened to be music playing in her story about the room she was pushed into, where next their drunken selves were able to think about turning the music up, and then locking a door before the alledged attack begun while being drunk as sailors ??


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


*Hey Pog, you dumb fucking piece of shit, can you read this FAKE NEWS as you called it....Seems YOU ARE WRONG AGAIN!*
* President of ABA Sent Out Unauthorized Letter Callling for FBI Investigation*








*GOD, I JUST LOVE IT WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGETHER, AND I BITCH SLAP A FUCKING RETARDED ABNORMAL!*


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


My (female) wife hasn't been able to get me pregnant, are you one of those crazed idiots that thinks a man can get pregnant ?? LOL


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Balsy Ford at 6 AM with no makeup on....


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 29, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


And you lend your good name to the bullcrap when you know that some of what goes on is pure bullcrap, and yet you tow the line for the sake of a party ?? To much of it going on these days.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Twitter: Senate Judiciary Committee Refers Witness to Law Enforcement for Possible Prosecution!

@senjudiciary today referred potential false statements alleging misconduct by Judge Kavanaugh to federal law enforcement for criminal investigation after accuser recanted.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Can President Trump recess appointment to the Supreme Court?.....Anyone with a link!


----------



## dave p (Sep 29, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> You folk are fucking hilarious.


Who’s squirming?


----------



## dave p (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> ...


Very stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You post like a woman. If youre a man then its none of your business what women decide to abort or not abort.  You have no frame of reference or skin in the game.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Can President Trump recess appointment to the Supreme Court?.....Anyone with a link!


You gettin kind of desperate aint you? Dont worry. Kav is going to get in.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

And the polygraphed speaks...


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Can President Trump recess appointment to the Supreme Court?.....Anyone with a link!


Doing a little research I find that Pres. Eisenhower made three recess appointments to the Supreme Court.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Really funny watching all of the Trump/Kavanaugh folks here squirming & steaming like brats  on a HOT grill.
> ...


likely a very stupid troll...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



I don't "tow the line" of the Democratic Party; there are things they have done which I opposed, and there are things I support they have not done.  I don't donate any money to any person seeking a political position, and I will not vote for any Republican on any level of government. 

The Republican Party no longer supports the people, they have supported, and been supported by Corporate America and the Church, in short the First and Second Estates (the Clergy and the Nobles).

The Democratic Party supports the Commoners (the Third Estate) but is not stupid and accepts some money from the Second Estate, and ends every speech with a "God Bless".


----------



## iceberg (Sep 29, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


commoners?

care to name some of these "commoners" groups they fight for daily?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Rent Control in California and allow them to live in tents because they have driven the prices through the roof.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I'm  an agnostic and take great solace in a President that ends every speech with GOD Bless....you don't  have to be a believer or even a hater to realize the mans message is one of hope....but apparently only people that believe he is doing right by us (his policies are 95% on target in my book) can see it....what a pity!


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Are you calling Drumpf a liar?  Forget the one he said about Mexico paying for the wall.


I think he was just trying to present a pleasant disposition to her.  Maybe she's confused by her therapist, lawyers and the Demonrats.  Maybe they hypnotized her.

As for the wall, Trump said Mexico will pay for it, Nothing's changed . They can't avoid that.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Rent Control in California and allow them to live in tents because they have driven the prices through the roof.


I have suggested rent control to my Democrat congresswoman Kathy Castor. Never heard a word back on it.


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2018)

of course....of course....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 29, 2018)

protectionist said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Rent Control in California and allow them to live in tents because they have driven the prices through the roof.
> ...


It is doubtful to work.........they need to stop big gov't in California to stop prices from going through the roof on everything......

Their policies end the same way........they Detroit themselves............and then rent will go down when everyone hauls ass..................


----------



## protectionist (Sep 29, 2018)

forkup said:


> You asked the question of why 30 years later someone would speak up. I have what I consider a perfectly plausible explanation for that. Not for nothing the testimony that Ford gave was very specific on the timing when she stepped forward. She gave easily verifiable information to establish it to be true. If it was simply a political hit job why did she know to step forward on this particular nominee? She is a psychology professor not a fortune teller. I'm not even considering that people around Ford have given statements that they knew about the allegation years before he was even put on that shortlist.


They knew nothing of it then, and they nothing of it now, and they have said that in sworn testimony under oath.

That's why Ford's "information" is NOT verifiable to be true.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Clinton never "raped" anyone. Like Trump, harassment is a totally different level.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

KissMy said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you serious, or that fucking demented...does the name Juanita Broaddrick ring a bell, how about an $850K settlement to Paul's Jones....DemonRATS HAVE A SUSPENSION OF REALITY!


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

folks here squirming? where?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


What. Nothing from Road Kill, after he called me all sorts of names claiming I disseminate  FAKE NEWS... He is a punk, or is it a she?


----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Clinton never violently abducted, pinned either of those women to the bed, with hand over their mouth while forcefully trying to rip off their clothes to rape them.

Clinton never even grabbed their vagina as Trump admittedly did. That was horse play where the women were not violently shoved against their will into Clinton's room. They were free to leave. Clinton did not forcefully pin them down, hold hand over their mouth & nose, try to rip off their clothes or forcefully penetrate them. Yet Repubtards screamed bloody murder for over 30 years!!!

Now Repubtards try silencing rape victims & place for life a violent rapist in the highest court in the country. Can't wait till the Repubtards force that suicide vote!!! It didn't work out well for the Catholic Church!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Not according to Juanita....she was there  you weren't!

These are the sexual-assault allegations against Bill Clinton
Business Insider

Jun 4, 2018 · Bill Clinton on a visit to Juanita Broaddrick's nursing home in Van Buren, Arkansas in 1978. ... Broaddrick said he bloodied her lip by biting it. ... He was not the least bit apologetic.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Broaddrick willingly walked into Clinton's room & walked out. 2 men did not take her by force. I love watching Repubtards defend violent abducting rapist who tried to suffocate their victim.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Oh  by the way  try reading some history that has been in the public view for 40 years.....you are so stupid you believe a woman that doesnt even know where she was, how she got there or how she got home. BTW any young woman of 15 always carried a purse with her keys, money and ID with her....what ever happened to the purse...she RAN out of the room to hide in the bathroom, NOTHING about a purse!....FBI should look into that....guaranteed, she doesn't  remember!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You are expecting a Liberal to infuse facts into a brain cells that don’t exist.


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...





Liberals are thugs.

Period.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 29, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


These are the sexual-assault allegations against Bill Clinton
Business Insider

Jun 4, 2018 · Kathleen Willey said Clinton kissed her, fondled her breasts, and forced her to touch his crotch during a meeting in the Oval Office in


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2018)

skye said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


I honestly believe they are biochemically in turmoil.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Dear idiot, the child did not have a license, car or car keys. She rode home with boyfriend from swim practice at her fathers country club. He stopped by his brothers house (where Kavanaugh attacked) on his way taking her home.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)

*I don't always take a polygraph test, but when I do I take it the day of my grandmother's funeral.


 *


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## KissMy (Sep 29, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


You can't rape the willing. Kathleen Willey setting Clinton up! According to Linda Tripp testimony, she felt Willey pursued a romance with Clinton from the start of her White House affiliation. Willey had speculated with Tripp as to how she might be able to set up an assignation between herself and the president. She routinely attended events at which Clinton would be present and wore a black dress she believed he liked. According to Tripp's testimony, Willey wondered if she and Clinton could arrange to meet in a home to which she had access, on the Chesapeake Bay.

Kathleen Willey came at Clinton willingly & left on her own free will!!! Repubtards want to charge the object of flirtation with rape!!! This country is screwed!!!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Are you trying to be boring?
Because you’re succeeding beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Link to that bullshit, house keys  inbreed, not car keys, money, where, in her bra, ID for bus pass,find out who she was in case of emergency....You are a fucking liar, a true ABNORMAL  even dumber than Pogo!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*With all the detail, Ford's testimony is rock solid.*

The details about time, place and witnesses? Rock solid?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


More lies and bullshit....people know this story for 40 years, only an asswipe ABNORMAL like yourself decides to ALTER HISTORY!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 30, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


I hope you don’t operate heavy machinery for a living because you’re one dumb, presumptuous  lump of shit.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Repubtards make up fake news history like Ed Whelan, the president of the conservative think tank the Ethics and Public Policy Center


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


And that has what to do with what we are talking about....You just made up a bunch of shit, that you can't link to, and you complain about this guy!?...You truly are ABNORMAL!


----------



## KissMy (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Dear Idiot! In 1982 most families did not lock their doors because someone is always home. Even today only 58% of people (even fewer families) in the north-east where this occurred lock their doors. No one in my family ever had house keys growing up & neither did any of my friends. We never had ID's until we got drivers license. Today I only lock up when we all go away on vacation. Elites like her didn't have bus passes. No cell phone back then, No money, make-up or ID needed while regularly training diving & swimming at her father's country club he was president of.

How many 15/yr olds with purses at pool???


----------



## Mindful (Sep 30, 2018)

Up next:

Kenneth Starr?

Monica  Lewinsky?


----------



## hadit (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Hey, I see what you did there. You didn't have a substantive reply, so you tried a juvenile insult instead. Who could have predicted that?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 30, 2018)

What should have been the pinnacle of a stellar career has been turned into a sham  of lies, threats, and plots of destruction by leftists. And Kavanaugh’s nightmare will not be over even if he is confirmed.  They don’t really care about him- they want to prevent Trump from seating anyone on the court that could sway the bench to the right. Which is why Gorsuch was relatively easily confirmed. The US Constitution has been trashed – the rule of law no longer applies, and due process is dead.

Liberals looked high and low (emphasis on the low) for people willing to trash the Judge. Is it just a coincidence that ALL of the accusers are leftists? No such thing as coincidence. And the more delays, the more dirt they’ll find, manufactured though it may be.

Brett Kavanaugh Hearings- The Death of the Constitution - Uncle Sam's Misguided Children


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*What a lame response.*


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



*Did you ever bother to find out what the lie detector questions included?*

*Two questions!!!!! Not even something to establish a baseline.*






*Do you see the 2 questions?*


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 30, 2018)

longknife said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



One would presume that she unlocked the door while the boys were wrestling on the floor.

Of course, one has to then question the idea that Kavanaugh was actually trying to rape her at all, considering that wrestling with his buddy was apparently more important than her disappearance.  Allegedly after she locked herself in the bathroom, the two drunken boys turned down the radio and went downstairs - completely uninterested in where their  "sexual target" had gotten off to.


----------



## EverCurious (Sep 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I think she passed the entire test, not because she was telling the truth necessarily, but because it was invalidated by the emotional trauma of her grandmothers funeral.


----------



## Deno (Sep 30, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Americans see you for the SCUM you are...……...


----------



## Deno (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Kavanaughty 100% a choir boy ? And 3 accusers 100% sluts or Dem operatives in a conspiracy ? Yeah right
> 
> If he makes it to the Supreme Court he’s in for a real nasty ride that I wouldn’t wish on my worst enemy. That rushed nomination is gonna raise one helluva stink.



You and your SCUM bag tactics will cost you big time...

See you in November....

Your avatar is a friggin joke....

She is a RACIST moron just like her gay husband...


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Watch "Body Language: Brett Kavanaugh Hearing Christine Blasey Ford"


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 30, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Apparently they lost interest in murdering her too.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

If you're watching the talk shows this morning a new track is being laid.  Libtards are abandoning the FBI track and jumping on the "Kavanaugh temperament" track.  Too angry to be a judge.  Hillarious.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


$850,000 says he did.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


And alot more evidence and the democrats didn't give her the time of day, hypocrites.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


And how do you know that? Even she don't remember. Also all four witnesses she provided. Said it never happened.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

mindful said:
			
		

> Is it just a coincidence that ALL of the accusers are leftists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Funny how they are trying so hard to just ignore that part of it.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Ahhh you know it was just a right wing conspiracy to destroy her husband. Those women don't mean squat to the Demon-crats. Never did and never will.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 30, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> If you're watching the talk shows this morning a new track is being laid.  Libtards are abandoning the FBI track and jumping on the "Kavanaugh temperament" track.  Too angry to be a judge.  Hillarious.


Kavanaugh perjured himself, showed contempt for senators, became unhinged spewing lies & conspiracy theories about the Clinton's


----------



## Redfish (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




nice copy/paste of cartoons, but wrong on all counts.  Even if Roe were reversed by the SC that would just kick it back to the individual states.   That is the real fear of the libs and dems,  that the people could actually decide for themselves in each state.

But tell me,  why is abortion the most important issue to dems and libs?   With all the other problems in the world and the country, why is abortion the end all issue with you?   Why are you obsessed with killing unborn children?   But to take that obsession to its logical end, why not allow infanticide up to 2 years of age?  If the kid becomes an inconvenience or a burden, why not let the mother just kill him or her?    Seriously, what is different about a month before birth and two years after?


----------



## Redfish (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're watching the talk shows this morning a new track is being laid.  Libtards are abandoning the FBI track and jumping on the "Kavanaugh temperament" track.  Too angry to be a judge.  Hillarious.
> ...




what did he lie about?  I think the FBI may find that Ford perjured herself.   This investigation may not yield what you hope for.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




the murder of unborn human beings is the business of everyone, male or female.  The victims of abortion are predominately black and Hispanic children,  I thought you libs cared about minorities.   The founder of PP promoted abortion in minorities since she considered black "human weeds",  but she is the idol of the left, amazing.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

Redfish said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Funny how stuff like this is ignored and swept under the rug nice and neatly.  Something like this (one would think), would make every black person in America to take a huge step back, and to re-evaluate their loyalties to a party that promotes and supports such a thing.


----------



## hadit (Sep 30, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Or if she was going to tell everyone at the party what had just happened.


----------



## Redfish (Sep 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




if only the media told the truth, if only our schools told the truth,  If only-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


They only asked two questions. Please see the interview.


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



*You know you're wasting your time? Snowflakes don't care about facts. *


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're watching the talk shows this morning a new track is being laid.  Libtards are abandoning the FBI track and jumping on the "Kavanaugh temperament" track.  Too angry to be a judge.  Hillarious.
> ...



*Prove it!!!!*


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 30, 2018)

Deno said:


> You and your SCUM bag tactics will cost you big time...
> See you in November....
> *Your avatar is a friggin joke....*
> She is a RACIST moron just like her gay husband...



LMAO !! It is 

November? can't wait !! Impeachment of that dumb ass is imminent


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Lindsey Graham promises 'full scale' probe into Democrats' handling of Ford-Kavanaugh allegation*
*Washington Examiner ^ *

"The FBI will do a supplemental background investigation, then I'm going to call for an investigation of what happened in this committee. Who betrayed Dr. Ford's trust? Who in Feinstein's office recommended Katz as a lawyer? Why did Ms. Ford not know that the committee was willing to go to California?" Graham continued, referring to Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., and Debra Katz, one of Ford's attorneys who has been involved in Democratic politics in the past.


THIS is what we must do to EVERYTHING the ABNORMALS do that we know is a lie!.....But first we must PURGE the FBI and the DOJ of the DemonRAT operatives!!!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > You and your SCUM bag tactics will cost you big time...
> ...


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > And how do you know that? Even she don't remember. *Also all four witnesses she provided. Said it never happened*.
> ...



There's a big diff between never happened and.... I don't remember. 


If course you would prefer that it 'never happened'... FBI might be on your side now ... or not lol


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Judge Brett Kavanaugh’s raw, combative defense against a sexual assault allegation from decades ago may have saved his embattled nomination, but his angry, partisan words last week also may have damaged his ability to be seen as a fair justice on the nation’s highest court.(well shit, O for one, certainly hope so....RBGumsbleed has shown her true leftist colors dozens of times...bout time we get prepared for some bitch slapping LIBERAL KARMA!!!)

Kavanaugh said he wrote his statement, which he delivered Thursday before the Senate Judiciary Committee, entirely on his own.

And unlike much of the nation, he said he did not watch the preceding, riveting testimony of Christine Blasey Ford, the California psychology professor who told the senators she was “100%” certain a teenage Kavanaugh had drunkenly attacked her when they were high school students in suburban Maryland in the early 1980s.

(Excerpt) Read more at latimes.com ...


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


They change their minds now after all of them gave signed affidavit's, and it becomes a felony, remember or not...Please let thstvhsppen, we need someone to be prosecuted for their lies, on thecABNORMALS side!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Evidence Emerges that Debunks Christine Blasey Ford's Testimony *
*NN *

After Christine Balsey Ford gave an almost convincing testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee this week, major plot holes have begun to surface in the statement she gave under oath.

Read so much more at above link!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

The Fords didn’t go to just a marriage counselor. Mr. Ford reported it was a psychotherapist. What a coincidence that there is a marriage psychotherapist living in their home - Dr. Sylvia Randall, PHD - Book an Appointment - Palo Alto, CA . Is widdle Crissy so messed up she needs a live-in psychotherapist?

I’m thinking, if she’s not just a hateful lib pussy hat wearing demonrat, but a truly troubled person that she has split personalities and we met cute widdle precocious 3 year old “pretty posing” Chrissy at the hearing. There is no way over decades of teaching college students they haven’t eaten up widdle “pretty posing” Professor Chrissy.

Adding to that theory is how she wrote the statement at the polygraph. That was not written by a 50-something year old grown adult college educated woman. It looked for all the world like chicken scratches and scribble outs by a 12 year old boy (personality #3). The signature was wrong, too. She goes by Christine or Chrissy but not “Christy”. The last name had the “e” completely left out of the last name. The other letters in the last name were legible and there was no swiggle or any indication there was a letter where the “e” should be. Sure, we all sign our names more sloppy as the years pass but that’s out of laziness. We do not write each letter but suddenly forget about one of those letters. We also sign important potentially legal papers with our full names and we make sure it isn’t lazy so it holds up. That signature wouldn’t pass a grade school six weeks test.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks like the Catholics are withdrawing their support for Kavanaughty.

*Catholic magazine un-endorses Brett Kavanaugh, American Bar Association demands an FBI investigation*


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 30, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Looks like the Catholics are withdrawing their support for Kavanaughty.
> *Catholic magazine un-endorses Brett Kavanaugh, American Bar Association demands an FBI investigation*


Matt Damon plays angry Kavanaugh in 'SNL' open - CNN Video

Check out Matt Damon as Brett LMAO


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Catholics are withdrawing their support for Kavanaughty.
> ...


Was that supposed to be funny, or just pathetic?


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 30, 2018)

A Catholic magazine...boring hypocrites!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 30, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## AZGAL (Sep 30, 2018)

*The American Bar Association still supports Judge Kavanaugh and has apologized for any unauthorized negative opinions of him.*


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


One has to remember things less than six weeks old. Loses any credibility


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Forget Kav. The fact that so many are OK with the burden of proof being on the accused vs. the accuser is frightening.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

So senator Hiroshima now claims fbi investigation isn’t good enough. Fkn eh go figure


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Forget Kav. The fact that so many are OK with the burden of proof being on the accused vs. the accuser is frightening.


People willing to lie with scum


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Her rage is at all the elite boys and men now that she has crossed over to the dark side.
> ...


Great point!


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > You and your SCUM bag tactics will cost you big time...
> ...


You wouldn't be one of those Demmies who was caught planning to impeach Donald Trump before he was sworn in, would you?


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Looks like the Catholics are withdrawing their support for Kavanaughty.
> 
> *Catholic magazine un-endorses Brett Kavanaugh, American Bar Association demands an FBI investigation*


Was the article prompted by the Pope, WF2020? Because I don't think it reflects anything but just another leftist press ambusher.


----------



## Obama2020 (Sep 30, 2018)

beautress said:


> You wouldn't be one of those Demmies who was caught planning to impeach Donald Trump before he was sworn in, would you?


Planning? You must be joking  
The guy shot himself in the foot more than 5000 times in 2 years lolol


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't be one of those Demmies who was caught planning to impeach Donald Trump before he was sworn in, would you?
> ...


Send your TAX BREAK to feed the homeless, you fucking fool!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



*There's a big diff between never happened and.... I don't remember. *

And a huge similarity, neither helps her claims.


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're watching the talk shows this morning a new track is being laid.  Libtards are abandoning the FBI track and jumping on the "Kavanaugh temperament" track.  Too angry to be a judge.  Hillarious.
> ...


Really. Do you have supporting evidence?


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > You and your SCUM bag tactics will cost you big time...
> ...


You’re hilarious.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


leftards do not need evidence 

as well as they do not need 

due process 

or the 

presumption of innocence


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Looks like the Catholics are withdrawing their support for Kavanaughty.
> 
> *Catholic magazine un-endorses Brett Kavanaugh, American Bar Association demands an FBI investigation*


And?


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Uh huh


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

hadit said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Did you expect anything else from the mental pigmy?


hadit said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


did you expect anything else from the mental pigmy?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

dave p said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



nice DOUBLE post there.
I guess you must be hangin' wit Bart O'Kavanaugh,  havin' a few skis, stumbling drunk, and seeing DOUBLE


----------



## dave p (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


At least we can always count on your post being ignorant  and  with an attached kiddie cartoon,  thank you for not disappointing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



What are you laughing at? You are a Holocaust denier. Learn history before laughing at others.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



You must have me mixed up with someone else; I have never claimed what you accuse me of.

What; are you out drinking with Bart O'Kavanaugh too, having a few skis, stumbling drunk, and seeing double?

You really should NOT accuse folks of stuff like that when you are (1) ignorant  &  (2) drunk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



I dont Need to have proof. You are a Holocaust denier. Period. End of Story. Prove me a wrong. Burden of proof is on YOU!


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


To the brain-dead right, saying Hitler killed 6 million Jews means you’re a Holocaust denier.


caddo kid said:


> Comparing  the desires of Hitler to exterminate a people by murdering six million Jews to a women's right to choose a reproductive choice, in this case abortion, I believe is at best an extremely poor  choice on your part, or anyone else.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


This dude Azgog claims that Maryland can prosecute the Kavanaugh case even though they said themselves they cant. Then he provided a link that says email and texts should do away with the very same statutes Azgog claims never existed. I was like WTF?

*"But Manger and McCarthy noted that prosecution was unlikely in Maryland because authorities would have to apply the law that existed at the time of the offense, not the law that exists now,"

“For example, in 1982, assault and attempted rape were both misdemeanors and subject to a one-year statute of limitations,”*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



You don’t believe that happened. Don’t lie.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Did you not watch the testimony? He can be prosecuted. I could Be wrong. I dont think I am.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You’re simply insane. There is no other viable reason for your incoherent rankings.



Faun said:


> The best estimates are between 5 and 6 million Jews and many millions of others. No less than 10 million innocent people were murdered by the Nazi death machine.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You’re insane, so just accept you’re wrong and move on.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Maryland says youre wrong. You disappointment me  You must posting by yourself today.  Without any help I see that your true level of intellect is on display.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're watching the talk shows this morning a new track is being laid.  Libtards are abandoning the FBI track and jumping on the "Kavanaugh temperament" track.  Too angry to be a judge.  Hillarious.
> ...



* showed contempt for senators*

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Now you know how all logical people feel when it comes to the Kavanaugh case. No  proof. Just incoherent ramblings. Thank you.


----------



## oreo (Sep 30, 2018)

Redfish said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




Apparently Roe v Wade is more important to Republicans--because they're the ones who have continually campaigned on it over the last 4 election cycles--  (midterms included)






The U.S. Supreme court is *not ever* going to overrule Roe v Wade moron.  In Neil Gorsuch's comments where he stated that Roe v Wade has been challenged enough over the years,and is now Precedent in the Constitution, he is talking about Republican legislators  and Governors who have written state abortion laws that have been continually overruled by Federal District courts.
Gorsuch to Feinstein: Abortion ruling is 'precedent'

Mike Pense is a great example.  He signed an abortion law into effect (with a prayer--btw) which was immediately overturned by a Federal District court.  They're all overturned.
Pence signs new abortion restrictions into law with a prayer

Then the Federal District court overruled 2 of Mike Pense's abortion bills..
Indiana abortion law signed by Mike Pence ruled unconstitutional - CNNPolitics
Federal court upholds ruling blocking Indiana ultrasound abortion law

Republicans not learning a dam thing from *Mitt Romney's loss in 2012*--where women ran by double digits into Barack Obama's colume--lined their platfrom again with knuckle dragging neanderthals--that were capable of sending women running to the opposition in one single sentence.  They were *Ted Cruz, Mike Huckabee, Rick Santorum, Rick Perry, Scott Walker, Rand Paul, & Bobby Jindhal*--(who's only desire is to control women, and interfere in their decisions.)  All of them campaigning on abortion. 

*The very first question out of the very First 2016 Republican primary debate held by FOX NEWS was about **ABORTION.*
*The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump*
*Gender Gap in 2012 Vote Is Largest in Gallup's History*

So don't give me your bullshit that Democrats are the ones that make an issue over Roe v Wade.

*Now you own it.*
The 2nd annual womans march held on January 20, 2018.




More Than 4,000 Women Say They Want to Run for Office Since Trump's Election


1st Woman's march held the day after Trump was inaugurated. January 20, 2017




For more pictures go to this link on this board, and scroll through the many pages, you may find your home state there.
Woman's march pictures

Now not all of these women have had abortions, many may be pro-life, but you can be dam certain that they're sick and tired of Republican party treating them as though their 2nd  class citizens, while insulting their intelligence & integrity by continually campaigning on Roe V Wade, and treating like they're nothing more than *baby factories-*( over something they never could do anythiing about anyway.)

If Republicans want to fall on the sword over Brett Kavanaugh--let em-- _Kavanaugh & Gorsuch both ran the Democrat gaunlet back in 2006 as G.W. Bush nominee's and Democrats could have easily rejected them as Federal District court judges, as they had done with so many  of G.W.'s nominee's--but these two passed through that gaunlet with flying colors.  Anthony Scalia's or abortion activist judges they're NOT._

*A sleeping giant has awoken.*


----------



## boedicca (Sep 30, 2018)

From Glenn Reynolds on Instapundit:



 


Instapundit


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Every member of USMB also wants to run for office.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Except that’s not incoherent rantings. It’s he said/she said with no evidence to support or disprove either. Whereas you are spewing incoherent rantings where there is evidence disproving your insane ramblings.


----------



## KissMy (Sep 30, 2018)

REPUBLICANS FIRE THEIR PROSECUTOR RACHEL MITCHELL AFTER SHE CORROBORATES FORD’S STORY EVEN WHILE TREATING FORD AS A HOSTILE WITNESS!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The burden of proof is on the accuser. She had zero corroboration. He has a stellar and clean history as an adult. You are a freaking idiot Leftist dumbass. And a Holocaust denier.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


They don’t need trump!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And corroboration


----------



## Deno (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > You and your SCUM bag tactics will cost you big time...
> ...


e 

You idiots have been saying shit like that since the day Trump took office.....

The only thing that is imminent is you leftards are in a death spiral.....


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nope. Burden of proof is a legal bar which must be overcome in a courtroom. No Senator is bound by such legal theory when casting their vote to confirm or reject; so there is no such burden on Ford.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are a freaking idiot Leftist dumbass. And a Holocaust denier.


And given I was easily able to produce evidence of my belief of the existence of the Holocaust, you are demonstrably insane.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Disgusting left...


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


The biggest, dumbest mistake this wacko country has ever made, is to kill little developing human beings in the womb before they ever had a chance to see the light of day.

It's a sin, and it is frowned upon by any civilized human beings who are elated that their mom's didn't abort their sad imperfect aces. If women as a majority thank that it's ok to abort children in non-emergency situations, then this nation needs to do some kind of study on the female brain, because something is bad wrong in their thinking if they think it's no big deal to disgard your child like a piece of trash.

Along with this protecting of life in the womb, comes the responsibility of having a civilization that practices being responsible, ethical, and moral enough to a degree, that out of control birth rates don't become an issue (i.e. we aren't animals). What happened ?  People only have to research back to see where it all goes wrong, who was involved, and where we are today.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



some folks like Dr. Ford have cred.

some folks Like Kavanaugh have drunken rants.

Some folks that go by some bullshit internet balh blah like the Defiler have a lot of defiling to do & you have certainly defiled USMB with your bloviation of utter bullshit.

congrats; you must be in what, 3rd grade, or is it 1st?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wasn’t she supposedly drinking at age 15? Her own admission! Now that sounds like a drunk!

The only crew is that she’s a woman


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

KissMy said:


> REPUBLICANS FIRE THEIR PROSECUTOR RACHEL MITCHELL AFTER SHE CORROBORATES FORD’S STORY EVEN WHILE TREATING FORD AS A HOSTILE WITNESS!!!




The RePukes hiring a female sex crime prosecutor is about as smart as Bart O'Kavanagh providing his calendar from 1982 & his collection of dried semen from the attempted rape he did to Dr. Ford.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > REPUBLICANS FIRE THEIR PROSECUTOR RACHEL MITCHELL AFTER SHE CORROBORATES FORD’S STORY EVEN WHILE TREATING FORD AS A HOSTILE WITNESS!!!
> ...


Professor ford, did you provide a copy of your doctor’s notes? I can’t remember!   Yeah what a loser


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




 a lot of American kids were drinking at age 15 but that doesn't mean they needed to go around gang raping teenage girls  like they are in the  GOP, does it?

I bought my first beer when I was 13; big shit.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Nope. Burden of proof is a legal bar which must be overcome in a courtroom. No Senator is bound by such legal theory when casting their vote to confirm or reject; so there is no such burden on Ford.


Burden of proof is ALWAYS on the accuser, ANYWHERE, EVERYWHERE, 24/7. It is a fundamental rock of our CULTURE, and way of life.  Demonrats calling it as only applying to courtrooms, is just another example of their dishonest, sewer politics.

EVERYONE in America is bound by the principle of* presumption of innocence.*  This is a standard that we live and breathe by.  You are innocent, until the accuser proves you guilty.  That is ANY accuser, anywhere, including Senate Demonrats and their puppet stooge, Christine B. Ford.

Amazing to see lowlifes rejecting this heart and soul concept of our nation.  Maybe it's because they don't feel like they are part of this nation, but instead are open borders GLOBALISTS, who kneel during our national anthem, and are constantly talking about what THE WORLD thinks.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > REPUBLICANS FIRE THEIR PROSECUTOR RACHEL MITCHELL AFTER SHE CORROBORATES FORD’S STORY EVEN WHILE TREATING FORD AS A HOSTILE WITNESS!!!
> ...



What leftists would do or say if Republicans didn't do it, and asked her questions themselves?

Mitchell did fine job by showing respect to a "victim", making her feeling comfortable, and opening many holes in her testimony.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


No, no, if I say so they are drunks, you can’t single out one guy!


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...




Bart O'Kavanaugh was trying to open some holes back in 1982; yeah.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Burden of proof is a legal bar which must be overcome in a courtroom. No Senator is bound by such legal theory when casting their vote to confirm or reject; so there is no such burden on Ford.
> ...


You’re an idiot. Burden of proof applies only in law, not in the court of public opinion.

Want proof of that? No Senator has to find Ford met a burden of proof in order to reject Kavanaugh.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



You think someone popular as he was needed to use force to do it?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yet they demand investigations of the allegations even though they already stated they will never vote for him anyway..........

She is accusing Kav of a crime............period.............but since it's all public opinion and not a court of law...........then we should vote already and say the hell with any further investigation.........

You got the investigation only because a few RINO's balked.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That is correct. 

Leftists rejected him before he was even nominated. 

The whole accusations and show was to get few more voted from the opposing side.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




I have no idea but it sounds like Bart got really drunk & his penis got away from him


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



According to someone who can't remember when, where, and whose witnesses don't agree with her, hearing that sounds deserve visitation to the shrink.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Some folks like you believe in Santa Clause. Because you are a dumbass. See how erratic you’re being from an unproven accusation from me? Imagine how Kav feels as his family is torn apart by an uncorroborated accusation. You stupid Lefitst fool.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Republicans run the Senate. They could have called for the vote at anytime. There is no burden of proof that needs to be met. Rightard media is dumbing down the right.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


Seems to be working.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Soooo, the end justify the means?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


3 bolted from the vote without the FBI investigation.........Flake leading the charge.....forcing the delay..........it's what it is................................


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It did for Republicans, why not for Democrats?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


So? McConnell’s in charge. He could have called for the vote.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


With 3 out and not a dem breaking ranks..............what for............so you can claim a victory..........He needs those 3 votes and they vote no without the fbi................

aka.............not enough votes without them.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Moron, your “unproven accusation” was actually proven wrong. That you can’t comprehend that only serves to show just how mentally incapacitated you are.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Then that’s on Republicans, not Democrats.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I never said a few RINO's were the problem of the Democrats............I stated that they refuse to vote yes without the FBI.


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ouch.
> View attachment 219444


Wow, It sounds like Senator Sanders and Democrats planned on a hatchet job on Kavanaugh that has been in the works less than 24 hours after his nomination in July, and that how they did it that in "mobilizing the American people," (DNC-ese for outdoing a Maxine Watters character choke on Judge Kavanaugh.) 

Thanks for sharing that letter, Weatherman2020.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Only, it's not republicans that follow "rules for radicals". 

I see this just as payback for what Harry Reid did. And it just begun.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

The losers are still trying desperately to change the country back to Obomaland...fuck them  I love tax cuts and a 4.2% GDP!

*Feinstein’s ‘Temperament’ Gambit: Democrats lobby the ABA to reopen its Kavanaugh evaluation.*
*Wall Street Journal ^ *| September 30, 2018 4:12 p.m. ET 

The intervention by American Bar Association President and Hillary Clinton supporter Robert Carlson against Brett Kavanaugh turns out to be even worse than we reported on Saturday. Now, exploiting the latest delay in a Senate confirmation vote, Democrats and liberals like Mr. Carlson are pressuring the ABA’s Standing Committee on the Federal Judiciary to reopen its evaluation of Brett Kavanaugh.

The ABA committee submitted its evaluation to the Senate Judiciary Committee on Aug. 31. Paul Moxley, the Utah lawyer who chairs the ABA committee, wrote that “after an exhaustive evaluation process, the Standing Committee has determined by a unanimous vote that Judge Kavanaugh is ‘Well Qualified.’” That is the ABA’s highest rating.

The excuse now being pushed on the ABA behind the scenes isn’t merely the uncorroborated claims of sexual misconduct, which are being investigated by the FBI. The new claim is that Mr. Kavanaugh’s passionate defense of his reputation before the Senate last week showed that he is too political and lacks the proper judicial temperament.

“Judge Kavanaugh did not reflect an impartial temperament or the fairness and even-handedness one would see in a judge,” Senate Democrat Dianne Feinstein tweeted on Friday. “He was aggressive and belligerent.”

The media have picked up the meme. “The judge who previously served as a top aide to President George W. Bush and worked for independent counsel Ken Starr’s investigation of President Bill Clinton tossed aside his earlier judicious language of neutrality,” opined CNN legal analyst Joan Biskupic.

“His declaration was the product of his personal anger, to be sure, and the move of a nominee whose professional and personal fate was on the line.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Sure they don’t.


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't be one of those Demmies who was caught planning to impeach Donald Trump before he was sworn in, would you?
> ...



President Donald has shot himself in the foot over 5000 times in 2 short years?
May I plz run that through the spin cycle, sir? I got a new washing machine a couple of months ago.







So President Trump has criticized bad practices and lunatic asylum behaviors 5000 times in 2 years?

OH.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> The losers are still trying desperately to change the country back to Obomaland...fuck them  I love tax cuts and a 4.2% GDP!
> 
> *Feinstein’s ‘Temperament’ Gambit: Democrats lobby the ABA to reopen its Kavanaugh evaluation.*
> *Wall Street Journal ^ *| September 30, 2018 4:12 p.m. ET
> ...


*”fuck them I love tax cuts and a 4.2% GDP!”*

Were you loving it when real GDP hit 5.1% growth under Obama?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*CNN legal analyst goes rogue, stunningly supports confirmation, slams dems*
*bizpacreview.com ^ *

“Many Americans will ultimately come away from Thursday’s hearing feeling disgusted not over the character of Judge Brett Kavanaugh but that of those Democratic senators who attempted, on the weakest of evidence, to portray the judge as an attempted rapist,” Paul Callan wrote. “Their strongest documentary evidence appeared to be inscriptions about beer drinking in his high school yearbook.”

Well, well, well.

Yes, Virginia. There is a smidgeon of wisdom among a fraction of a fraction of these evil little pissants known as Progressive DemonRATS!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But they didn't call for a vote anytime. 

They gave accuser and accused chance to talk. They wanted to fly to her, only "message never got to her". They gave in to all her reasonable demands just to show up. They postponed the vote several times, and finally when they have set the vote after her missing several deadlines, her lawyers, and leftists allowed her to testify. 

You're acting like you haven't notice any of that, like it didn't happen.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > The losers are still trying desperately to change the country back to Obomaland...fuck them  I love tax cuts and a 4.2% GDP!
> ...


A fluke  but did he ever get s 3% YEARLY GDP....I didnt think so, baby deer!...AND HE HAD 8 YEARS AND THAT FUCK UP COULDN'T  DO IT!!!

*Roskam says Obama admin the first to never top 3% in annual GDP growth*
PolitiFact
Claim: “The past (Obama) administration was the first administration that never had a whole year of 3 percent growth."
Claimed by: Peter Roskam
Fact check by PolitiFact: Mostly True
Barack Obama Is Now The Only President In History To Never Have A Year Of 3% GDP ...
Zero Hedge › news › barack-obama-now...
Jan 27, 2017 · Following today's extremely disappointing US GDP growth data, we have the final nail in the coffin of President Obama's economic reign .


Trump Just Did Something Obama Never Could — Deliver On Promised GDP Growth | Stock ...
Investor's Business Daily › commentary
Jan 26, 2018 · Officials had focused on 3% GDP growth as proof his economic policies were working, and Trump has said it could go far beyond that target.


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, they don't. They had enough of leftists games. Time to turn leftist weapon against them.

This is not even payback, it's punishment.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No, I’m reacting to the nonsense that there is a burden of proof on Ford. There isn’t. She levies her accusations and it’s up the the Senators to decide for themselves if they find her claims credible.


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Sleeping giants? They don't want to be traditional women/baby machines, so they're gonna do something about it? I think that was already in the New World when the Europeans figured out the world wasn't flat! There was a tribe of warrior women discovered in South America's amazon region in the seventeenth century, I believe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



You never proved me wrong. You are an antisemitic troll and a Holocaust denier. Prove me wrong. Leftist loser.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*10 Reasons The FBI Will Clear Kavanaugh*
*Townhall.com ^ ...Read more!*






The FBI will conclude its “supplemental” background check into Judge Kavanaugh (it’s 7th), limiting its time and scope to focus on purely the claims of sexual misconduct earlier than the Democrats hoped.


Those Democrats will resort to additional dirty tactics. Speeches from all of the Democrats will occur on the floor of the Senate—most opposing Kavanaugh. They will throw seismic fits, and spittle-flying rants, condemning Kavanaugh, republicans and even the very FBI they begged to investigate all in an attempt to destroy and demoralize Judge Kavanaugh.

Newly dubbed Majority Leader “Cocaine Mitch” McConnell will whip the vote and Judge Kavanaugh will fill the spot of the ninth justice on the Supreme Court

It will conclude one of the ugliest periods of American politics. Sadly about fifty percent of the American people will be too uninformed to explain why it was so ugly. The average American will mistakenly think (thanks to the horrifically awful media) that Judge Kavanaugh did something that no one ever proved he did.
Not one scintilla of evidence revealed, and all witnesses involved clearing him of any involvement, attendance, or even having met.

Justice Kavanaugh’s life will never be the same. Nor will his accuser’s. But sadly some of the Senate Democrats who decided to ruin these lives will sleep like babies and never take so much as a moment to ponder the damage they did. They will never question the unethical use of violating the trust of a constituent who confided in them and desired an anonymous process. They will never regret their attempt to slander an honorable father in the eyes of his own daughters. They will only move to plot their next step in attempting to regain power.
Having realized that here are some basic reasons the FBI investigation will conclude the matter.

In a supplemental background check the witnesses involved will be interviewed. All have agreed to cooperate fully. They will answer the questions asked, and in all likelihood give the same answers they’ve already given under oath and under penalty of felony perjury if their answers differ from what they previously said.
The FBI (will for the second time) along with Maryland authorities, as well as every prosecutor that has looked at this evidence admit there is no felony/federal jurisdiction here. 
After the Democratic Party attempted to have Kavanaugh arrested on Saturday, Maryland officials reiterated their findings that by their standards, the worst charges possible, would carry with them a one year statute of limitations. 
Additional prosecutors are on the record citing the evidence as insufficient to even merit a basis for a search warrant—much less an arrest.
What all of the law enforcement bodies continue to point to is lack of a time and place. And while the accuser is 100% sure that something happened. The accused and 3 witnesses are 100% sure they were not witness to any event resembling its description.
The FBI will also highlight greater amounts of exculpatory evidence against Dr. Ford. Her “fear” of flying, her “misremembering” her 100% clear account at the mysterious Safeway “second door” (it only had one,) her complete inability to figure out how she got to or from the “incident,” and the continued refutation by her best friend that such a gathering occurred with her present is likely the tip of the iceberg.
Therapy notes will likely be required to be turned over. Why they were not turned over to the Senate Judiciary is inexplicable especially since she uses that as “corroboration” of her first “telling” of the mysterious incident.
Dr. Ford’s own family—not a one—was capable of coming to her support for this dreadful season. Why weren’t they? The FBI may need to ask given that she was living with her parents at the time.
The FBI may also need to probe possible motives for Dr. Ford. Her work on RU-486 (the abortion pill) would certainly be in jeopardy if he is named to the court. Her five go-fund-me accounts with alleged links to Soros and a now blossoming $1 million dollar surplus were established why? To pay her pro-bono lawyers? (Remember it was her lawyers that testified they were pro-bono — if it turns out a Democratic staffer is paying them then they committed perjury.) Are the go-fund-me crowdsourcing efforts really a way to pay off a witness for coming before a Senate committee (in itself a felony crime?)
The FBI may very well uncover a coordinated effort between the Senate staffer who leaked Dr Ford’s name (against her wishes,) the law firm recommended by the ranking member, and the links to others making accusations.
By Saturday midday, Judiciary Democrats, with the investigation having not even been underway for a full twenty-four hours were already attempting to undermine the validity and reliability of its efforts.

Simultaneously Mitch McConnell tweeted a short clip of his floor speech from late Friday. In it he made crystal clear that “all fifty-one” republicans were in agreement in moving forward with the scheduled vote. “All fifty-one,” he reiterated.

I think he may know more than he’s let on. I believe the FBI may actually be nearing completion of its “supplemental background investigation.”

And thankfully I believe that this nightmare for Judge Kavanaugh is almost finished.
For the sake and innocence of his daughters, bride, family and all who have supported and been grateful for his public service of over 30 years—It’s past time!

After this whole character assassination is debunked Trump should order his new Attorney General to appoint a special prosecutor to investigate all the false testimony and leaks and the”collusion” by the demonRATS....Let's  put them out of business PERMANENTLY!!!!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Doesn’t make it right. You dumb Leftist troll.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trial by media and social media..................guilty until proven innocent..........dirty unethical tactics of the left..........

Same as Thomas............same as Bork..........just another political hit for power.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> The FBI (will for the second time) along with Maryland authorities, as well as every prosecutor that has looked at this evidence admit there is no felony/federal jurisdiction here.


That is key...........if they don't coordinate with Maryland authorities........then Ford files a complaint late next week trying to force Maryland to investigate it.........another stall tactic.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

On 60 minutes senator Coons claims he compromised!  What was his give?


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




I heard Bart O'Kavanaugh got drunk with Santa & then tried to rape Santa; Rudolph kicked Bart's ass, I heard


----------



## beautress (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So far, Mr. Faun, all I've seen is a Party line division based on how many false charges the Democrats can get away with in one eleventh hour attempt to rid themselves of a good, Christian man for the Supreme Court. The only thing they could come up with is a little-known DNC activist who has a PhD in psychology, teaches in a Left Coast branch of DNC Academia who is willing to feign mental illness to drag up a 36-year-old memory she cannot corroborate with attendees at a little party of 4 in which 2 of the males allegedly were going to rape her at the age of 15, and they were 17 back in the early 1980s. The DNC cooked her up to be a victim of rape and made sure there was no physical evidence due to (1) Failure of victim to report a crime (2) Excused because forcible rape makes women crazy and wounded and anxious for the rest of their natural lives, so they can drag this farce out in the American press for the purpose of swindling the American people of the best Supreme Court Justice due to his intelligence and good decisions.

The offshoot of this DNC smella-drama is that a lot of Maxine Watters-style female hooligans are coming out of the DNC's woodwork to level yet more false sex-related accusations that cannot be proven by anybody.

That could be why one of America's laws says that the burden of proof falls on the prosecution, and not the defense.

Why would the Democrats repeat the 1692 incident on this continent that produced a handful of young female hooligans who falsely accused and caused the deaths by public hanging of over 20 people before their little trick came to light? They'd built up so much hatred for selected political and racial rivals that only one of their members came forth to the legal authorities with the fact that the group of accusers were making lies up to accuse people they didn't care for as witches, so they would not have to see them around anymore. Several people were hanged as witches between the time the young lady told the truth to the authorities and when it was realized the young women were lying. Oddly, their punishment for having 20 rivals murdered for them was a slap on the wrist due to the standing of their parents in the community of Salem, Massachusetts.



​
Why is the Democrat Party instigating and standing behind this series of false allegations? Maxine Watters is laughing her ass off right now because she thinks her team has won the World Series of Political Chaos after she was warned to back off from assaulting staff members of the Executive Branch with in-your-face harassment she manipulated all her little DNC minions to carry out.

Shame on the Democrat Party for these desperate anomalies of justice against their rivals.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


I heard you’re a drunkard, a rapist and a holaust denier.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Just go make love to your Big Mac & get some 'special  sauce' on yourself; you will be a happy Republican then.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You sound like a pervert.
Ergo you are a pervert.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Oh, you again? Go blow a GOP Senator


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Careful Tilly...you're dealing with a moron.  He's trying to figure out who Ergo is....


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Trump grabs strange pussy, all the time; ask Billy Bush


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


*"A fluke  but did he ever get s 3% YEARLY GDP....I didnt think so, baby deer!"*

No and neither has trump so far.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Shame on you for denying the Holocaust.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




shame on you for defiling USMB


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Don’t deflect. You are a Holocaust denier and an antisemitic Leftist. Prove me wrong. The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > The losers are still trying desperately to change the country back to Obomaland...fuck them  I love tax cuts and a 4.2% GDP!
> ...



*Were you loving it when real GDP hit 5.1% growth under Obama? *

Obama's 2.1% growth was awesome!


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Hey...Robert Carlson!  Go fuck yourself!


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL

You idiotically called me a Holocaust denier -- to which I posted me promoting the existence of the Holocaust. The only way I didn't prove you wrong is if you're demented enough to call someone who said as many as 6 million Jews were killed in it, a Holocaust denier.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


About as awesome as Trump's 2.2%


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

jc456 said:


> On 60 minutes senator Coons claims he compromised!  What was his give?


He gave Jeff a hand job...


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


So? It wasn't right when Republicans told Obama he wasn't getting any more Justices on the Supreme Court. They did it anyway. Both parties often do shit that isn't right, but what they can get away with.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Tough shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So you took the bait? Good dog. You missed my overall point though. Dumbass Leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Doesn’t give them the right to ruin a man who can no longer even coach his kids hoops teams. Leftists are evil fools. Like you.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



don't you have some Kavanaugh beer vomit to go & clean up?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


BUT he has 7 years to do what the Manchurian Muslim couldn't do!.....and NO MAGIC WAND!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Don’t you have a flag to burn you Leftist douche?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL

You were proven wrong. You're just too ignorant to know it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...



Nope. When you were 17 and in HS you were a Holocaust denier and a Nazi. Prove me wrong. Dumbass Leftist.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No, I got your point. Your point is that you're a retard who's incapable of discerning an accusation proven false from an accusation not proven to be false.

That's on you -- no one else.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Still didn’t get it. Dumbass Leftist. What a loser.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Don't remember usually means because it never happened. 

Funny how Alzheimer's patient's can't remember or recall an hour earlier of what may have just happened in their lives, but they can remember in detail anything from their younger lives in which is amazing if think about it. 

Now think about this woman Ford, and her health,  her supposedly being so sharp in having a few masters degree's etc, but she can't recollect hardly anything accept what she wants to in as far as the targeting of Bret Kavanaugh goes ?? 

Then look at her past affiliations, politics, and how the Demon-crats swore they would pull out all the stops in this nomination process in order to stop Kavanaugh. Talk about exposing your left flank to your enemy.. Good grief.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL

Shrieks a member of the zombie herd who supported every woman to ever accuse Bill Clinton of sexual improprieties. Since when do you nut jobs give a shit about someone's reputation??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...







Trump's done much better than 2.2%.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not proven - means innocent until proven guilty, and not the other way around.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Great, so if he ever does it, then brag. So far, like Obama, he's never had a calendar year where real GDP was at 3% or higher.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Don’t deflect and I was a Democrat until 2012. Didn’t blame Billy. Now about you being a Holocaust denier and a Nazi at 17? Why? Please explain.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I already proved you wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You did? How?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 30, 2018)

This is an interesting turn of events...

Senate staff talked to men who believe they, not Kavanaugh, had 1982 encounter with Ford, docs show


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Have to wait until this years calendar is up...BTW what was the lowest black and Hispanic unemployment under the obomanation?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Stop lying. Not for a calendar year, he hasn't...


*2017: 2.2%*


----------



## P@triot (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You’ll have to ignore her. She does that in _every_ thread. She declares “victory” even when all reality proves her wrong. Just a bizarre left-wing tactic she employs.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Doesn’t Look Good- Biz Was Listed Operating Out of Christine Ford’s Home – Would Explain Second Door*
*Gateway Pundit ^ *| 09-30-2018 | Jim Hoft 

Dr. Christina Ford testified in front of the Senate Judiciary Committee that she began having memories related to being abused years ago when she and her husband put a second front door on her house.

As The Gateway Pundit reported on Saturday — with photos — the second front door was installed years before she claimed in her testimony.

Now it looks more likely that the second door was not related to any abuse at all. This may have been totally made up.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Innocent until proven guilty is a legal construct. It has nothing to do with the Senate confirmation hearings.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


I hear that’s  what you enjoy doing......and that you’re a Holocaust denying drunk!


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Does the Senate usually follow the laws of our land or not ?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*Roskam says Obama admin the first to never top 3% in annual GDP growth*
PolitiFact
Claim: “The past (Obama) administration was the first administration that never had a whole year of 3 percent growth."
Claimed by: Peter Roskam
Fact check by PolitiFact: Mostly True


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I agree. But the collateral damage is that he can no longer coach his little girls basketball games. That’s cold given lack of evidence. Don’t care about SC that’s political. Ruining his poor kids childhood is unforgivable given the lack of evidence. Fuck politics. The kids’ lives were destroyed. 

So when you were 17 you denied the Holocaust? Why?


----------



## hadit (Sep 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And they'll reject any result that clears Kavanaugh. Basically, they don't care about the investigation, they just want delay and will demand something else.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Obama's 2.1% over his entire presidency is weaker than Trump's entire presidency.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Have you cleaned yours up yet?
Mommy said you can’t come out of the basement till you do!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > On 60 minutes senator Coons claims he compromised!  What was his give?
> ...


I had that very thought when Coons said they were in a phone booth size room


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tilly said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


He’s bathing in it  got his duckies too


----------



## jc456 (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


They are the devil as I’ve stated before! They sold their souls.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOLOL

That's what I said -- keep waiting.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


"Innocent until proven guilty" is not a law.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So? So far, Trump is doing no better. And how about Bush? Only 2 of his 8 years were north of 3%. Does Bush get the credit for those 2 years?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Like I asked, since when do rightards give a shit about someone's reputation?



AzogtheDefiler said:


> So when you were 17 you denied the Holocaust? Why?


LOLOL

Oh, look.... you changed your idiocy. You went from claiming I am a Holocaust denier to claiming I was one at 17. Why'd you change your claims?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


So? GDP was negative eight percent when Obama was sworn in and the economy was in freefall. Had the economy been like that in 2017 when Trump took over, he'd be way under the 2.2% he ended up at.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Just common sense. Something you don’t have.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I didn’t change it. I just Didn’t specify it. Sucks to be you as the burden of proof is on you. You a rat faced c u next Tuesday.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Well I certainly have better sense than to accuse someone of being a Holocaust denier after they argued as many as 6 million Jews were killed in it.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do we really care about Bush  but he did do better than Oboma, and unemployment?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Of course you changed it. You said, I *AM* "a Holocaust denier." Now you say I *WAS* one at 17. So what changed?

You can't even comprehend tense. You have no chance at common sense.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Of course we care about Bush. GDP has been over 3% only twice since he became president almost 18 years ago. Does he get the credit for those 2 years being above 3%?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



*GDP was negative eight percent when Obama was sworn in *





Not really.

*and the economy was in freefall. *

Only if freefall means....the recession ended in June 2009.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Shall we go back to FDR? Or stay within fairly recentvhistory... 10 years?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Mod Note -- No material from other message boards. Removed the 1st link.* The Purge 

*The Aiken Standard ^ *

A new report from Gallup should sober up those expecting a "blue wave" in the November elections.

According to this recently released report, the percent of Americans saying they have a "favorable" view of Republicans now stands at 45 percent, up from 36 percent. Favorability for Democrats stands at 44 percent, exactly where it was last September.

This is the highest favorability for Republicans since January 2011, when it stood at 47 percent just after Republicans gained control of Congress in the 2010 midterm elections.

Of particular interest are large gains for Republican favorability among men – now at 50 percent, up from 37 percent a year ago – and middle-income households ($30,000 to $74,999), now at 49 percent, up from 36 percent a year ago.

Republican favorability has even increased among women – 40 percent now compared to 35 percent last September.

It makes complete sense that Republican favorability among voters should be surging and that Democrat favorability should be languishing.

How could the shameful carnival that Democrats have created around the confirmation of Judge Brett Kavanaugh not hurt them?

One of the most common mistakes made today is to think that political process – that is, democracy – is what makes us free. No, it is law.

It is law that protects life, liberty and property. Rule of law, which is honored, respected and applied equally to every citizen regardless of race, gender and anything else, must stand above political bias. This assures our society is free and just.

The absence of equally applied law is what tore our nation apart in the 1850s, with the acceptance of slavery and the infamous Dred Scott decision, denying African-Americans legal status as citizens.

The whole point of the 14th Amendment, enacted after the Civil War, was to guarantee every American due process and equal protection under the law.

But with this show around Kavanaugh's confirmation, the Democratic Party has unmasked itself as a party whose only interest is in a left-wing political agenda, not the law.

It is exactly why Democrats see conservative judges, like Kavanaugh, who take the Constitution seriously, as a mortal threat. Democrats want politics and their agenda, not law.

Hence, an outstanding and honorable man's good name and reputation is being besmirched with unsubstantiated and tenuous claims.

The long-accepted tradition that the burden of proof is upon the accuser, not the accused, is being thrown to the trash bin.

It should be of particular concern to blacks and women that we live in a nation in which law stands above politics. Blacks, because this is what the civil rights movement was about. Women, because this is not just about themselves and their daughters but equally about their husbands and sons.

The economy is booming. In recent days, stock indexes have reached new highs and, as The Wall Street Journal reports, new claims for jobless benefits have "hit a half-century low."

The National Federation of Independent Business reports record high optimism and hiring plans among small businesses, the main job generators in our economy.

The Republican Senate has now confirmed 68 conservative judges to the federal bench – with 125 to go.

And every federal department administrating anti-poverty funds – which constitute one-quarter of the federal budget – must follow an executive order from President Donald Trump to become more efficient.

Yes, it's true that generally the president's party loses congressional seats in midterm elections. However, in 2014, Democrats lost only 13 House seats in the midterms, despite Barack Obama's 44 percent approval, which isn't far from where Trump stands today.

Republicans need to stand firm with the truth on Kavanaugh. That plus the great economic news in our nation will take them over the finish line in November.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Safeway Ford Says She Visited in 1982 Didn’t exist Until 1986*

Vanity/Twitter ^
The #Safeway store that #DrFord claims to have gone to in 1982 after the attempted rape, didn’t open until 1986 ... #KavanaughConfirmation


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Republicans Just Got GREAT News on Kavanaugh Report*

The Black Sphere ^ | 09-30-2018 | Kevin Jackson
According to Fox News: The sex-crimes prosecutor Republicans hired to question Brett Kavanaugh and accuser Christine Blasey Ford at Thursday’s hearing told senators the case would not hold up in a courtroom, sources told Fox News—guidance that could prove critical as wavering lawmakers prepare to vote.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

*Yes, there are ‘MANY’ women showing support for Brett Kavanaugh, and here’s proof*

Twitchy ^ 
Though you probably won’t hear about them on CNN, there are quite a few women who are showing their support for Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


No, we should go back to when GDP started to regularly come in under 3%. But if you don't want to answer, or can't answer, that's ok.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm  game you tell me!


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOLOL

Then answer the question.... does Bush get the credit for the 2 years during his terms for when GDP was over 3% annually?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Like I said, I'm  game , apparantly  not the way you prance around, explain!


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I could agree with that to some point. 

In order to find it credible, the accusation itself is not enough, there need to be a proof, or proofs. Beside the accusation itself, the story she offered did not provide any proof, or a witness, and had too many holes that have been mentioned so many times already.

I believe the only reason leftists are believing, or saying they believe in her story without any proof to back it up, is because they want the confirmation to be delayed until after the election. Assuming that Kavanaugh will be confirmed, leftists will throw Christine Blasey under the bus moments after the confirmation.


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 30, 2018)

BE SURE TO WATCH MARK LEVIN INTERVIEW THE GOV OF KENTUCKY MATT BEVIN..  THE GUY IS UNIQUE AND BRILLIANT!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Damn  the ABNORMALS are getting truly desperate,  they are also losing large chunks of the voting block, as intelligent people see what they are doing and don't  like it!....Keep up the good work retards!

*Still Lacking Evidence of Sexual Assault, Democrats Now Want Kavanaugh Investigated for Perjury*
*The Daily Caller ^*

Still lacking corroborating evidence of disputed sexual misconduct accusations against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, some Democrats now want Kavanaugh investigated for perjury in the latest iteration of their months-long campaign to derail his confirmation.

The perjury push comes as Democrats still lack corroborating evidence to support professor Christine Blasey Ford‘s claim that Kavanaugh tried to drunkenly force himself on her while the two were in high school.

Plan D.....


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOL

I asked you a simple question. One, apparently, you can't seem to answer.


----------



## oreo (Sep 30, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




I don't think anyone goes for abortion on demand. I also don't believe that abortion is used for a common birth control measure--when women are paying out of pocket $1200 to $1700 for an abortion.  Let's face it, birth control contraceptives are much cheaper. All of the women that abortion activists claim that have abortions each year, they have yet to find one that will testify that taxpayer dollars paid for hers.

The Republican party has painted themselves into a corner by campaigning on this U.S. Supreme court decision, that was decided 45 years ago.  It was a right leaning court that gave us Roe v Wade, and it's been considered a right leaning court ever since.

*So what I want you to consider is this:*
1.  Is the Republican party going to tell a woman that she needs to die in order to give birth, who may already have 2 kids at home that she needs to raise, along with a Husband that may object to that?
2.  Is the Republilcan party going to tell the parents of a young girl who has been repeatedly raped by a relative that she needs to risk her life in child birth to give birth?
3.  Is the Republican party going to tell a woman who has been beaten up and raped that she is required to carry a rape baby to full term when she is just trying to put her own life together, whom may also have a family with a husband that would object to that?

Republicans have beat this horse to death to no end in site.  They have started a war with women over it, and the payback is coming this November.
*Blue wave coming this November 2018*

The irony is while the bible thumpers  have pounded abortion home with their GOP candidates in tow, they have elected the most vile, vulgar, indecent man in the history of this nation.  86% of Evangelicals cast a vote for Donald Trump, who has probably paid for a few abortions of his own making.

The hypocrisy is astounding.






For more on this, redirect to this post on this thread by clicking this link
OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread


----------



## protectionist (Sep 30, 2018)

oreo said:


> Republicans have beat this horse to death to no end in site.  They have started a war with women over it, and the payback is coming this November.
> *Blue wave coming this November 2018*
> 
> For more on this, redirect to this post on this thread by clicking this link
> OFFICIAL: Kavanaugh Hearings Thread


That OP was from 5 months ago..  Blue wave is now a mud puddle.  Republicans are in firm positions to ADD more red states/seats in the Senate.

For more on this, redirect to this post on this thread by clicking this link >>

Does Anyone Doubt That Kavanaugh Will Be Confirmed ?


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I have no interest in it....weird  isn't  it!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 30, 2018)

Kavanaugh is fake. Speed quarters isn't called devils triangle.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You just said, “I’m game.” Now you run away again.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’re an idiot. Burden of proof applies only in law, not in the court of public opinion.
> 
> Want proof of that? No Senator has to find Ford met a burden of proof in order to reject Kavanaugh.


No, YOU are the idiot.  What a dumb "talking point" Democrats have come up with here.  Everyone in America is solid with* "Innocent until proven guilty"*. It's something we all learn as children in grammar school, and never forget it. It applies to everything.

Once again, delusional leftists think they can fundamentally change American culture just by blabbering. What idiots!

Yes, the Senators must find Ford to meet a burden of proof, and that is already impossible. She has named her witnesses, and they have all signed denials of her, while under oath. They can't change that now.  Democrats are just flailing in the wind.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I lost interest  you never did explsin!


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re an idiot. Burden of proof applies only in law, not in the court of public opinion.
> ...


Moron, not one Senator has to vote based on the concept of presumption of innocence. Again, that’s limited to the law.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> Moron, not one Senator has to vote based on the concept of presumption of innocence. Again, that’s limited to the law.


Moron, I'm talking about doing what is correct (proper), not a legal statute.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Explain what? It’s a yes/no answer. GDP has only been above 3% twice in the last 18 years. Happened while Bush was president. Do you credit Bush with that?

- Yes
- No
- You’re too scared to answer

Which is it?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Moron, not one Senator has to vote based on the concept of presumption of innocence. Again, that’s limited to the law.
> ...


LOLOL 

Like you know right from wrong. You probably supported McConnell shutting down the confirmation process entirely for 11 months while Obama was president.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 30, 2018)

I challenge Kavanaugh to a drinking contest, he is a wuss he cries a lot. Classic conservative.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 1, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> I challenge Kavanaugh to a drinking contest, he is a wuss he cries a lot. Classic conservative.



How many people talk about loving beer while crying during a job interview and still get hired?


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 1, 2018)

*Seriously, has anyone ever seen a job interview like this?*


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Republicans aren't sheep, there are individuals who'll vote no if they put it through now.


----------



## oreo (Oct 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have beat this horse to death to no end in site.  They have started a war with women over it, and the payback is coming this November.
> ...




It looks like a lot of blue here.
RealClearPolitics - Election Other - 2018 Generic Congressional Vote
RealClearPolitics - 2018 Senate Election Polls


----------



## protectionist (Oct 1, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Republicans aren't sheep, there are individuals who'll vote no if they put it through now.


There are Democrats in red states who are going to vote YES.


----------



## oreo (Oct 1, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Seriously, has anyone ever seen a job interview like this?*




_One thing people forget, is that Dr. Ford wanted an FBI investigation of Kavanaugh before she testified. Instead the media leaked her name, and she was then required to testify._

Now I don't how many people who would lie & conspire to smear to U.S. Supreme court nominee, while asking for an FBI investigation at the same time-- But that's exactly what she did.
*Christine Blasey Ford wants FBI investigation before testifying - CNNPolitics*






The eye witness for Kavanaugh is the witness from hell, Mark Judge. Who has written books about the 100 KEG CLUB whom he states in his book that Brett Kavanuagh was the treasurer of. Judge is said to to a recovering alcholic today suffering from depression--so you won't see him testifying in public. He would get ripped to shreads by questions.
*‘100 Kegs or Bust’: Kavanaugh friend, Mark Judge, has spent years writing about high school debauchery*

*Dr. Ford has passed a lie detector test,* and the FBI is now investigating the "credibility" of Ford's accusations, and will be interviewing other witness's during that time period that may or may not attest to the heavy drinking of Kavanaugh and his behavior during those episodes.
*Here's the polygraph test Christine Blasey Ford took on her allegations against Kavanaugh*

IOW if these allegations are found to be *"credibile" *you can probably color this nominee gone forever. Or Republicans can choose to throw themselves on the sword with women in this country going into the midterm election cycle.
*Blue wave coming this November 2018*


----------



## protectionist (Oct 1, 2018)

oreo said:


> It looks like a lot of blue here.
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - 2018 Generic Congressional Vote
> RealClearPolitics - 2018 Senate Election Polls


Most of those are old, and from limited number of polls. My money is on Republicans ADDING MORE seats in the Senate.  Democrats can delay all they want. It won't help them.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Like you know right from wrong. You probably supported McConnell shutting down the confirmation process entirely for 11 months while Obama was president.


I know that presumption of innocence is right (and so do you)


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


*”Republicans aren't sheep”*


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Like you know right from wrong. You probably supported McConnell shutting down the confirmation process entirely for 11 months while Obama was president.
> ...


In a courtroom, sure. In the court of public opinion? No.


----------



## oreo (Oct 1, 2018)

protectionist said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a lot of blue here.
> ...




I really don't think you looked at the dates, nor scrolled down those polls---  There's nothing old about them.

The people in all these protests are NOT going to forget to vote this November.
*Blue wave coming this November 2018*


----------



## protectionist (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> In a courtroom, sure. In the court of public opinion? No.


Dumbest talking point Democrats ever had the laughable audacity to come up with.

 

 You can use this on whoever came up with that lamebrain talking point.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 1, 2018)

oreo said:


> I really don't think you looked at the dates, nor scrolled down those polls---  There's nothing old about them.
> 
> The people in all these protests are NOT going to forget to vote this November.
> *Blue wave coming this November 2018*


I already refuted your silly blue wave idea, Are you reading the thread ? (and the links)  Some people have to be told twice.

2018 Senate Forecast


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Lolol...I don't care.....this hard for you?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Oct 1, 2018)

Blue Wake Incoming


----------



## Mindful (Oct 1, 2018)

Exactly one year ago this month, #MeToo spread from social media to become a global movement. Now, with the showtrial of Brett Kavanaugh, we see its legacy. The evidence-free testimony of Christine Blasey Ford has, for the time being at least, successfully derailed Kavanaugh’s appointment to the Supreme Court. The FBI will conduct a week-long investigation into his past. Even if Kavanaugh is ultimately appointed, public life in the US – the working of its democratic political processes – has been fundamentally challenged. 

The Kavanaugh hearings demonstrate the power the #MeToo movement now has. Almost 63million people voted for Donald Trump in 2016, giving him the opportunity to nominate – and, normally, expect to have appointed – his choice of candidate to the Supreme Court. But, after a year of #MeToo activism, just one woman needs to point, to accuse, to allege sexual misconduct, and her word alone is sufficient to overturn past political conventions, override Trump’s democratic mandate, and disrupt the daily workings of government.

 Thanks to the success of the #MeToo movement, we have the bizarre spectacle of the most powerful country in the world grinding to a halt over what two teenagers may or may not have got up to in a bedroom more than three decades ago.

The showtrial of Brett Kavanaugh


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 1, 2018)

Can republicans please stop increasing the national debt.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 1, 2018)

>> Ford asked us to validate her trauma, and what resulted was a media circus with crying actresses and weeping journalists. This was no longer about Kavanaugh at all – he became a vessel for high-profile women to remind the world, yet again, that they suffer, that despite profile, pay and success, they are victims too. Ford was, of course, celebrated for her bravery in reliving her trauma. But the perception of middle-aged professional women as quivering wrecks, unable ever to get over teenage traumas, bruised and battered by what life has thrown at them, so unworldly as to be incapable of lying, does women no favours. <<


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 1, 2018)

*Senate GOP’s Outside Counsel Says ‘Reasonable Prosector’ Would Not Bring Case Against Kavanaugh*

Rachel Mitchell outlined her views in a 5-page memo to Republican Senators on Sunday.

Rachel Mitchell, the outside prosecutor hired by Senate Judiciary Committee Republicans to lead the questioning of Christine Blasey Ford and Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, has sent out a memo arguing that a “reasonable prosecutor” would not bring a case against Kavanaugh based on Blasey’s allegations.

*More: Senate GOP's Outside Counsel Says ‘Reasonable Prosector’ Would Not Bring Case Against Kavanaugh*

*Rachel Mitchell's analysis*

So funny.  So predictable.  She's also a registered Republican.  Even before the FBI completes Trump's sham investigation.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Safeway Ford Says She Visited in 1982 Didn’t exist Until 1986*
> 
> Vanity/Twitter ^
> The #Safeway store that #DrFord claims to have gone to in 1982 after the attempted rape, didn’t open until 1986 ... #KavanaughConfirmation


So she will say that it happened in and around 1986 ? That will be investigated next.

Sounds like the lies will be unfolding all over the place or they already are. Tell one lie, and a liar has to tell another in order to cover the first one up, and on and on and on it goes after that. In the mean time the stall is working perfectly.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 1, 2018)

Senator Grassley put Bernie Sanders in his place...


> He began his response by noting that on July 10, less than 24 hours after President Donald Trump announced Kavanaugh’s nomination, Sanders publicly remarked, “[w]e must mobilize the American people to defeat” Kavanaugh.


The Dumbocrats have illustrated why they are known as the Dumbocrats. It’s not very wise to tell the nation you intend to defeat a nominee the very moment the nominee is announced. Kind of destroys your credibility when you feign concern over issues.


> Reminding Sanders that all senators have had access to 307 Kavanaugh court decisions, over 500,000 documents, over 40 hours of live testimony, and “more answers to written questions than every prior Supreme Court nominee combined,” he condemned Sanders for his rush to judgement. “Nevertheless, you made your decision on this nomination in less than 24 hours,” Grassley wrote.


Can you say “mic drop”?

Bernie Sanders requests another Kavanaugh investigation. Grassley destroys him with epic statement.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> Innocent until proven guilty is a legal construct. It has nothing to do with the Senate confirmation hearings.


It has _everything_ to do with the Senate hearings. The Senate hearings are a legal “construct” (bwahaha!) per the U.S. Constitution (the highest law in the lands). Oops.


----------



## depotoo (Oct 1, 2018)

“Mitchell acknowledged that the standard of proof in a nomination hearing is less daunting than in a criminal trial. But she said the allegations against Kavanaugh didn't even rise to a lesser "preponderance-of-the-evidence" standard.

She highlighted what she said were inconsistencies in Ford's memory of dates, events and details, including who invited her to the party where the alleged assault occurred, the address of the home where the party took place or how she got to the party.

Mitchell wrote that in her (Ford) previous accounts of the alleged incident — particularly in notes of sessions with marriage and individual therapists in 2012 and 2013 — Ford struggled to identify Kavanaugh as the assailant by name.“
Evidence doesn't support claims against Kavanaugh, Judiciary Committee questioner says


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Innocent until proven guilty is a legal construct. It has nothing to do with the Senate confirmation hearings.
> ...


You remain as rightarded as ever. The Senate floor is not a courtroom and there is no such thing as presumption of innocence there. Any Senator is free to vote however they wish in regards to confirming Kavanaugh, regardless if he’s proven to have committed the assault on Ford or not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 1, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Seriously, has anyone ever seen a job interview like this?*



You've found the secret for Dem gains in 2018 and 2020.
They need to campaign on higher taxes, open borders, gun bans and hatred of beer.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 1, 2018)

So it's all about sex then?

Salacious details obligatory.


----------



## dave p (Oct 1, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > caddo kid said:
> ...


The GOP is gang raping teenage girls?


----------



## dave p (Oct 1, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *Senate GOP’s Outside Counsel Says ‘Reasonable Prosector’ Would Not Bring Case Against Kavanaugh*
> 
> Rachel Mitchell outlined her views in a 5-page memo to Republican Senators on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Sham investigation? You wanted an FBI investigation, now you think it will be a sham. Funny, you know nothing of substance will come of this so now you want to discredit the FBI.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 1, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> BE SURE TO WATCH MARK LEVIN INTERVIEW THE GOV OF KENTUCKY MATT BEVIN..  THE GUY IS UNIQUE AND BRILLIANT!


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

*Julie Swetnick: ‘She’s Not Credible At All’ (Kavanaugh accuser #3)*
*Mitch McConnell Senate Majority Leader ^ *| 9-30-18 | Mitch McConnell 

_‘The [Defamation] Suit Also Alleges Swetnick “Engaged In Unwelcome, Sexually Offensive Conduct” While At Webtrends And “Made False And Retaliatory Allegations That Other Co-Workers Had Engaged In Inappropriate Conduct Toward Her”’_



*Julie Swetnick By The Numbers*
*One Defamation Suit Filed Against Her Involving Sexual Harassment Allegations In Oregon* 

*One Restraining Order Filed Against Her By Her Ex-Boyfriend In Florida*

*One Sexual Harassment Lawsuit, Where She Was Represented By Debra Katz’s Law Firm*

*Two Tax Liens Filed Against Her, Totaling Over $100,000*

*Three More Court Cases In Maryland That She Was A Party To*



*Swetnick Was Sued For Defamation By An Oregon Company And A Woman For ‘Unwelcome, Sexually Offensive Conduct’ And For ‘Ma[king] False And Retaliatory Allegations’*
*“Julie Swetnick, one of the women accusing Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct, faced allegations of her own misconduct during a short stint at a Portland tech company 18 years ago.”* (“Julie Swetnick, A Brett Kavanaugh Accuser, Faced Misconduct Allegations At Portland Company,” _The Oregonian_, 9/29/2018)

*Swetnick was sued for defamation in 2000 by Webtrends Corporation in Oregon and a woman named Margie Huetter who appears to have been their HR Director. *(Webtrends Corporation vs. Julie Swetnick, Oregon Judicial Department, Case Number 001112165, 11/27/2000)


*“The suit also alleges Swetnick ‘engaged in unwelcome, sexually offensive conduct’ while at Webtrends and ‘made false and retaliatory allegations that other co-workers had engaged in inappropriate conduct toward her.’ * *The suit alleges Swetnick ‘engaged in unwelcome sexual innuendo and inappropriate conduct’ directed at two male employees during a business lunch, with Webtrends customers present.* Swetnick claimed two other employees had sexually harassed her, according to the suit.  Webtrends' suit said it determined Swetnick had engaged in misconduct *but could not find evidence to support her allegations* against her colleagues. *Later, the company alleged, Swetnick took medical leave and simultaneously claimed unemployment benefits in the District of Columbia.”  *(“Julie Swetnick, A Brett Kavanaugh Accuser, Faced Misconduct Allegations At Portland Company,” _The Oregonian_, 9/29/2018)
*“Company officials later determined, the suit said, that Swetnick had provided false information on her employment application*. The suit alleged that she had misrepresented the length of time she worked at a previous employer and falsely claimed that she’d earned an undergraduate degree in biology and chemistry from Johns Hopkins University.” (“3rd Kavanaugh Accuser Has History Of Legal Disputes,” _The Associated Press_, 9/30/2018)


“In the suit, Webtrends alleged Swetnick claimed to have graduated from Johns Hopkins University but the company said it subsequently learned the school had no record of her attendance. Webtrends said she also ‘falsely described her work experience’ at a prior employer.” (“Julie Swetnick, A Brett Kavanaugh Accuser, Faced Misconduct Allegations At Portland Company,” _The Oregonian_, 9/29/2018)


*Swetnick’s Ex-Boyfriend Filed A Restraining Order Against Her: ‘She’s Not Credible At All. Not At All’*
*Swetnick’s Ex-Boyfriend: ‘I Have A Lot Of Facts, Evidence, That What She’s Saying Is Not True At All’*

*“Julie Swetnick … had a restraining order filed against her years later in Miami by her former boyfriend. A Miami-Dade County court docket shows a petition for injunction against Swetnick was filed March 1, 2001, by her former boyfriend, Richard Vinneccy*, who told POLITICO Wednesday the two had dated for four years before they broke up.” (“Ex-boyfriend Filed Restraining Order Against Third Kavanaugh Accuser,” _Politico_, 9/26/2018)


*“According to Vinneccy, Swetnick threatened him after they broke up and even after he got married to his current wife and had a child. ‘Right after I broke up with her, she was threatening my family, threatening my wife and threatening to do harm to my baby at that time,’ Vinneccy said in a telephone interview with POLITICO. ‘I know a lot about her.’ ‘She’s not credible at all,’ he said. ‘Not at all.’” *(“Ex-boyfriend Filed Restraining Order Against Third Kavanaugh Accuser,” _Politico_, 9/26/2018)

*“Vinneccy, 63, is a registered Democrat, according to Miami-Dade County voting records.” *(“Ex-boyfriend Filed Restraining Order Against Third Kavanaugh Accuser,” _Politico_, 9/26/2018)
*“Vinneccy made clear that he did not believe her story. ‘I have a lot of facts, evidence, that what she’s saying is not true at all,’ he said.* ‘I would rather speak to my attorney first before saying more.’” (“Ex-boyfriend Filed Restraining Order Against Third Kavanaugh Accuser,” _Politico_, 9/26/2018)



*Swetnick Filed A Personal Injury Lawsuit In Maryland Against The Washington Metro (WMATA) Claiming ‘She Lost More Than $420,000 In Earnings After She Hurt Her Nose In A Fall On A Train In 1992.’*
*“Swetnick was on the other side of a civil case in 1994, as a plaintiff, when she filed a personal injury lawsuit in Maryland against the Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority. *She claimed she lost more than $420,000 in earnings after she hurt her nose in a fall on a train in 1992. Swetnick, who described herself in court records as a model and actor, *claimed she had “numerous modeling commitments” with several companies at the time of the accident but missed out them because of her injuries.” *(“3rd Kavanaugh Accuser Has History Of Legal Disputes,” _The Associated Press_, 9/30/2018)


*“To support her claim for lost wages, Swetnick named ‘Konam Studios’ as one of the companies promising to employ her. A court filing identified Nam Ko, a representative of ‘Kunam Studios,’ as a possible plaintiff’s witness for her case.  Ko, however, told AP on Friday that he was just a friend of Swetnick’s and that he had never owned a company with a name spelled either way and had never agreed to pay her money for any work before she injured her nose. He said he first met Swetnick at a bar more than a year after her alleged accident. *(“3rd Kavanaugh Accuser Has History Of Legal Disputes,” _The Associated Press_, 9/30/2018)

“‘I didn’t have any money back then. I (was) broke as can be,’ Ko said.  Ko said he has a hazy memory of Swetnick asking to use him as a ‘character reference’ but doesn’t recall hearing about her lawsuit. *‘I thought it was for a job application,’ he said.” *(“3rd Kavanaugh Accuser Has History Of Legal Disputes,” _The Associated Press_, 9/30/2018)
 
*Swetnick Filed A Sexual-Harassment Complaint A Decade Ago In Which She Was Represented By Debra Katz’s Law Firm*
*“Roughly a decade ago, Ms. Swetnick was involved in a dispute with her former employer, New York Life Insurance Co., over a sexual-harassment complaint she filed, according to people familiar with the matter. Representing her in the complaint was the firm run by Debra Katz, the lawyer currently representing Dr. Ford.”* (“Third Woman, Julie Swetnick, Makes Allegations Against Supreme Court Nominee Brett Kavanaugh,” _The Wall Street Journal_, 9/26/2018)


“The company ultimately reached a financial settlement with Ms. Swetnick, the people said. A spokesman for New York Life confirmed that Ms. Swetnick worked there as an agent for less than two years, from 2006 to 2008.” (“Third Woman, Julie Swetnick, Makes Allegations Against Supreme Court Nominee Brett Kavanaugh,” _The Wall Street Journal_, 9/26/2018)


*Swetnick Had Two Tax Liens Filed Against Her For A Total of Over $100,000*
*THE WASHINGTON POST: “Swetnick has repeatedly encountered trouble paying her taxes over the last decade.”* (“Who Is Julie Swetnick, The Third Kavanaugh Accuser?,” _The Washington Post_, 9/26/2018)


*“In 2015, the state of Maryland filed an interstate lien against her property in the District. The bill included over $32,000 in unpaid taxes from 2008, and another $27,000 in interest on the seven-year-old debt. Court records reflect the full amount due of nearly $63,000 was satisfied 15 months later, in December 2016.* It is not clear from court records if the bill was paid or if the lien was released because of a decision that the bill was unwarranted.” (“Who Is Julie Swetnick, The Third Kavanaugh Accuser?,” _The Washington Post_, 9/26/2018)

*“Similarly, the IRS in 2016 assessed Swetnick a bill of over $40,000 in unpaid taxes from 2014. The federal government filed a lien on her property for the amount in 2017. The debt was listed as satisfied and lien was released in March of this year.”*(“Who Is Julie Swetnick, The Third Kavanaugh Accuser?,” _The Washington Post_, 9/26/2018)


*Swetnick Has Been Involved In Three OTHER Court Cases In Maryland*
*Suburban Hospital, Inc, in Bethesda, MD, named Swetnick as a defendant in a civil case in 2005 over an amount of $1788. The complaint was dismissed by the Montgomery County District Court. *(Montgomery County District Court – Civil System, Case Number 060100238082005, 11/18/2005)

*2 cases against a couple in 1993 (one for each person) whom she accused of repeated abusive telephone calls that were not prosecuted.* (Montgomery County District Court – Criminal System, Case Number 00703394D6,7/01/1993; Montgomery County District Court – Criminal System, Case Number 00703393D5, 7/01/1993)



###
*SENATE REPUBLICAN COMMUNICATIONS CENTER


The Socialist/DemonRATS are truly insane to use her as an accuser against Judge Kavanaugh.

Note her prior use of Debra Katz’s Law Firm in a suit she filled against her then 
*


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

*Senator Hatch Sends Letter to FBI Director About ‘Deeply Troubling’ Behavior from Ford’s Attorneys*
*WJ ^ *| 2018-10-01 21:00 | Jack Davis 

Utah Republican Sen. Orrin Hatch, who has accused Democrats of doing everything they can imagine to stall Judge Brett Kavanaugh’s elevation to the Supreme Court, has sent the FBI a letter demanding to know if the bureau encounters more stall tactics during its upcoming probe of the allegations against Kavanaugh.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You do that now. Kav has an impeccable record too. But in HS you were a Nazi and a denier. I don't have any proof but in your world I don't need any.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well you call Kav a rapist? He is not and was never accused. So past and present and truth seem to be irrelevant to you and yours. Once a denier always a denier? Right?


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Ex-Trump aide: If FBI can investigate Clinton emails in days, it can investigate Kavanaugh in a week

Former Trump campaign adviser Michael Caputo said the FBI should have no problem investigating the sexual assault claims against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh in one week.

President Trump asked the FBI to investigate the claims leveled against Kavanaugh after Republicans on the Senate Judiciary Committee agreed to a one-week investigation on Friday.

Caputo said Sunday on CNN that one week should be plenty of time to investigate the sexual misconduct claims brought forward by Christine Blasey Ford and two other women.

“We all know the FBI looked at 650,000 of Hillary Clinton’s emails in just 24 to 36 hours so it’ll just take a week,” Caputo said.

(Excerpt) Read more at thehill.com ...

It could only take hours. Then watch the Rats’ primal scream.

Hugely entertaining.


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So when do you answer the question.... why did you change your story? Why did you shift from claiming I am a Holocaust denier to I was one once? And where did Ford change her story?


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

*Report: Flake wasn’t pressured, he masterminded the Kavanaugh delay*
*Legalinsurrection.com *



*The "Flake-led rebellion" had "been building for nearly two weeks"*






According to a report published by _Politico_, Senator Jeff Flake (R-AZ) chose to appear pressured when, in fact, he masterminded the latest Kavanaugh delay. His subsequent media statements about his motivations and his media appearances in light of this report suggest Flake's true motivations are far less pure than he would have us believe.

Flake's focus on optics, on his raw ambition (for 2020?), and on the kind of "swamp creature" political maneuvering surrounding this planned reversal paints for the American people a hideous and disturbing portrait of the Arizona senator.


On Friday, Flake told the Atlantic that he insisted on the seventh FBI investigation into Judge Brett Kavanaugh because he was trying to save two institutions, the Senate and the Supreme Court. During this interview, he also explained that he was deeply moved by Chris Coons' pleas and decided that it was up to him, Jeff Flake, to "bring a little unity," to stop our country "coming apart on this." A move that apparently brought Coons near tears.

To follow up on his preening media tour, Flake showed up on _60 Minutes_ with Coons in tow. CBS is revealing parts of this interview leading up to its Sunday night airing.

How did the Senate Judiciary Committee arrive at its last-minute compromise to continue the Supreme Court confirmation process of Judge Brett Kavanaugh? Senators Jeff Flake and Chris Coons tell the inside story tomorrow on 60 Minutes. pic.twitter.com/aewV9v91m1

-- 60 Minutes (60minutes) September 29, 2018



CBS News reports:

In an interview with "60 Minutes" correspondent Scott Pelley airing Sunday, Sens. Jeff Flake, R-Arizona, and Chris Coons, D-Delaware, discussed what they thought of Kavanaugh's emotional testimony. Both senators were instrumental in delaying a floor vote on Kavanaugh's nomination for one week while the FBI conducts an investigation into claims against him.

. . . . Coons said Kavanaugh's reaction to questions posed by Democratic Sens. Dianne Feinstein and Amy Klobuchar about his drinking and behavior in high school "went over a line."

"He was clearly belligerent, aggressive, angry. And I thought there was a tough dynamic there. As I watched him, part of me thought, 'This is a man who believes that he did nothing wrong, and he's completely unjustly accused. And he's being railroaded. And he's furious about it,'" said Coons.

Coons added that Kavanaugh's more "partisan" responses made him question his fitness for the bench.

"There were some lines that he delivered that were sharper, more partisan, more, 'This is the Clintons paying me back. This is a Democratic smear campaign,' that I was surprised, struck to hear from a judicial nominee," Coons said. "I'm not at all surprised to hear that from other colleagues in the committee or on television. But I was really struck that I thought his anger got the best of him. And he made a partisan argument that would've been best left to be made for his advocates and defenders on the committee."

Flake said he "didn't like" Kavanaugh's "mention of the Clintons and whatnot," but added, "I had to put myself in that spot. I think you give a little leeway there."

Watch:


Flake's positioning of himself as some sort of unifying force whose sole mission is to save the Senate and SCOTUS because he is driven by patriotic desires for national unity is unraveling, however.

The plot to further stall the Kavanaugh nomination was hatched Thursday night in Senator Susan Collins' (R-ME) office. Also allegedly in attendance were Senators Lisa Murkowski (R-AK) and Joe Manchin (D-WV). The four put their heads together and realized that as only Flake serves on the Judiciary Committee, they couldn't pull off their devious plot without the assistance of another Senator serving on the committee.

They somehow landed on Senator Chris Coons (D-DE), and as noted above, Flake has been putting him to good use as a political prop and general useful idiot.

Politico reports:



In Susan Collins' third-floor office in the Capitol, she and her Republican colleagues Jeff Flake of Arizona and Lisa Murkowski of Alaska -- joined by Democrat Joe Manchin of West Virginia -- agreed they had the power to make or break Kavanaugh. And without settling on precise details, they decided to use their leverage to insist on a process that would allow them to reach a comfort level with Kavanaugh's confirmation process and seek more information, rather than to kill his Supreme Court nomination outright, according to two people familiar with the meeting,

What resulted on Friday afternoon threw Washington into chaos and guaranteed another week of uncertainty and suspense surrounding Kavanaugh's confirmation. Just hours after Flake endorsed Kavanaugh and seemed to put him on a path to the high court, the Arizonan said he first wanted a week-long FBI investigation into Christine Blasey Ford's allegation that the judge assaulted her. It was a victory for Democrats who'd been demanding such a probe, to no avail, and promises to define the retiring Flake's legacy as someone who refused to let Kavanaugh get a vote while under a cloud of doubt.

. . . . But the Flake-led rebellion, however long it lasts, had been building for nearly two weeks.

Though Murkowski, Collins and Manchin all endorsed the FBI investigation on Friday, Flake needed another partner to pull off his move because none of them serves on the Judiciary Committee. So Flake, who's been mocked for writing a book blasting the Trump presidency only to vote for his agenda, teamed up with a Democrat.

Sen. Chris Coons (D-Del.) has spent his eight-year Senate career making earnest attempts to build relationships with Republicans, at times to liberals' annoyance. He and Flake have taken trips around the world together as part of their duties. And on Friday afternoon, with a Supreme Court seat on the line, it all paid off.

Coons, who appears to be a hapless victim of Flake's skullduggery, was then blindsided by Flake's announcement that he was insisting on a further delay and investigation.

Politico continues:

Coons and Flake vacated the Judiciary Committee shortly before the panel was expected to vote to advance Kavanaugh, a seemingly innocuous moment that left onlookers increasingly bewildered as more senators joined them in the back room. They returned minutes later with a deal that forced GOP leaders to bow to the minority's demand for an FBI probe, delaying the confirmation for as much as a week.

"I did not expect him to do this today," Coons said of Flake, speaking for nearly everyone in official Washington.

Flake's plot doesn't stop there; it includes signalling to Senate Republicans that his intentions are not to bring down Kavanaugh. It's unclear how true that is, but _Politico_ continues:

In fact, Flake was playing a longer game. He said his statement supporting Kavanaugh was a signal to Republicans that he wasn't joining the Democratic resistance and would show he wasn't out to bring Kavanaugh's nomination down.

"I hoped that would help provide leverage," Flake recounted. But he needed some Democrats to endorse the FBI investigation, if not Kavanaugh's nomination, to get fellow Republicans to agree.

Flake wanted to demonstrate "that the process is fair, at least, even if [Democrats are] not going to vote for" Kavanaugh, he added.

Flake wouldn't say whether the protesters played a role in his decision. But he acknowledged he was in the middle of a "remarkable" moment and ticked off his "interactions with a lot of people, on the phone, email, text, walking around the Capitol, you name it."

. . . . In his speech, little-noticed at the time, Coons suggested that someone with a "partisan agenda" might have leaked to the media Ford's letter alleging the assault -- harmonizing with what Republicans had been saying for days. Coons' speech also repeated his request for an FBI investigation.

It was exactly what Flake was looking for.

Not long afterward, Coons and Flake repaired to a committee anteroom to hash out an agreement: Democrats would endorse a one-week FBI investigation into Kavanaugh, and Flake would use his leverage in the narrowly divided Senate and threaten to vote "no" on the floor if Republicans refused to go along.

Read the rest.

There is a somewhat disturbing revelation in the remaining _Politico_ report.

Collins asked that Kavanaugh's friend Mark Judge, whom Ford alleges was in the room during the alleged assault, sign a letter and send it to the committee rather than let his lawyer do it, according to two Republican senators. The letter was turned around in a matter of hours. And Murkowski had endorsed an FBI investigation days before, only to change her tune after meeting for more than a half-hour privately with McConnell.

We covered this letter which was submitted, the letter states, "under penalty of felony."

Meanwhile, Flake--again with Coons in tow--was proclaimed a "hero" at Saturday's Global Citizens Festival.

Flake playing the part of obstructionist Juan McCain...


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Your idiocy grows by the post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where did I call Kavanaugh a “rapist”.....


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

oreo said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


*So what I want you to consider is this:*
*
I don't think anyone goes for abortion on demand
*
I do.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

Diane Feinstein should have recused herself from the hearings.  she provided the lawyer services to the witness.  And that is illegal btw!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



To show you how it is impossible to prove a negative. You can prove you're not a denier now but you cannot prove if you were one when you were 17. Ford said there were two people and then four and her testimony does not match the notes from her therapist. That is where. She also has a strong memory of what heppened 36 yrs ago but not seven weeks ago when she talked to the reporter about her poly.

You're asking Kav to prove a negative. That is insanity. The burden of proof is on the accuser. This could also have been handled quietly so as not to impact his kids. Feinstein could have shared that letter with the FBI, who could have done a background check. She chose not to because she is an irresponible and awful human being.

You cannot see that because you are a Leftit troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What did you call him? All you Leftists sound the same to me.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


*The burden of proof is on the accuser.*

^^^^ this^^^^


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


they are connected at the imbecilic cord.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 1, 2018)

*Penn Law prof. Amy Wax on Brett Kavanaugh allegations: ‘It’s too late, Ms. Ford’*​

Penn Law prof. Amy Wax on Brett Kavanaugh allegations: ‘It’s too late, Ms. Ford’
By Madeleine Ngo 
Penn Law professor Amy Wax, notorious for making controversial comments that have attracted national attention, has weighed in on the sexual misconduct allegations levied against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.  
In an online video entitled "Affirmative Action, Kavanaugh, and #MeToo," Wax characterized Christine Blasey Ford's allegations of sexual assault against the conservative judge as "stale" and "not fair."
Wax said she is unsure if Kavanaugh will be confirmed, but she hopes Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell will tell senators "we need to balance off the pros and the cons, and on balance, this man is good for us and he's good for America, and we need to vote for him.” 

~~~~~~
Amy Wax is a brave woman,  the Progressive Marxist Socialist Left aka DSA will attack her for enabling rapist Kavanaugh.  You wait and watch.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Diane Feinstein should have recused herself from the hearings.  she provided the lawyer services to the witness.  And that is illegal btw!!!


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Oct 1, 2018)

Faun said:


> The Senate floor is *not* *a* *courtroom* and there is no such thing as presumption of innocence there.


And yet Dr. Ford was there with not one - but *two* - of her *attorneys*. And not only that, but they actually *OBJECTED* during the hearings on _multiple_ occassions. But hey...there is nothing to see here. Nothing legal happening here. Move along. Just ask Faunny. 

Faun likes to make up his own “reality” _construct_.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

*The Kavanaugh hearing and the true danger of Godless Communists*
*Bookwormroom.com ^ *

*Watching the Kavanaugh hearing, it's obvious that Leftists who don't believe in eternal damnation have no internal brakes stopping their evil behavior.*

In 1954, Congress added the phrase "under God" to the Pledge of Allegiance, something it did as a direct rebuke to Godless communism. I never really focused on the "Godless" part of the phrase "Godless communism." To me, communism was the scourge, and the Godless part was almost akin to a verbal twitch or perhaps a clear identifier. They're not just _communists! _They're _Godless communists!_

Thinking about it, though, the phrase "Godless Communist" has a deeper meaning than I first realized. To the extent that America was founded as a nation beholden to God (even though the First Amendment thankfully) ensured that the federal government could not impose religious values, rituals, or doctrines on people, communism was not only an economic threat, it was also cultural threat.

Communism's war on God undermined everything America stood for: A nation that took directly from the Creator Himself the self-evident truths underlying its ideals. Without a Creator, those self-evident truths become mere wishful thinking. "Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness" as meaningless and ephemeral as any garden-variety slogan.

"Now, more than ever!" "Just Do It!" "Does she or doesn't she? Only her hairdresser knows for sure." "Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness -- on sale now until supplies run out if you vote for your local Democrat politician."

Looking at the Kavanaugh hearings, though, I can see an even deeper implication to the dangers lurking behind _Godless Communism_. God is a moral brake. Without God, one may have rules, but they are simply man-made strictures with which men comply or avoid depending upon consequences from . . . other men.*

After all, there is no moral imperative regarding right turns on red. In some states, you can; in some states, you can't. And in those states in which right turns on red are barred, what stops us isn't any moral sense of wrongness, it's the fear of getting caught and having to pay an expensive ticket. Some of our rules look back to the Bible ("thou shalt not murder," "thou shalt not steal," but we enforce them from a civil, not a religious perspective.

Again, I'm grateful that our First Amendment keeps the judge from intoning that, not only are you going to prison, but you're also going to Hell. Having said that, though, I prefer a population that thinks Hell is part of the mix to one that doesn't. Again, government can be scary, but only _if it catches you. _An all-seeing, all-knowing, ethical God _always catches you._

I've mentioned before in connection with the hearings that Kavanaugh is an openly devout man. His faith is an integral part of his life. I think his is a true and deep faith, rather than hypocritical posturing. (I can't help think of Obama "not really listening" in Rev. Wright's church as the latter excoriated America.) If I am correct, Kavanaugh truly believes there is a God.

Given that Kavanaugh believes in the Christian God, he also believes he has a soul, an eternal, existential part of himself that will return to God after he sheds his physical being. The extension of this thinking is that Kavanaugh also believes that his behavior on this earth has consequences extending far beyond his short mortal time.

This belief system means that Kavanaugh, when he determines on a course of action, isn't just thinking about whether he's breaking a rule and might get caught. He has greater concerns than fines, imprisonment, or even death. Earth is only a short part of the soul's journey. The longest part is afterwards, when the ultimate reckoning comes.

In that ultimate reckoning, while God probably discounts illegal right turns on red, Kavanaugh knows that he will have to answer to his God for bigger things: Did he try to rape a girl? Is there evil behind his decision to coach his children's basketball teams? Did he lie under oath? If he made the wrong choices as to any of those questions, it's not just a Supreme Court appointment or basketball coaching on the line; it's eternity.

Kavanaugh, of course, is imperfect, as we all are, but I believe (and this is my bias showing) that his true faith means he will not commit evil acts. For that reason, I do not believe that he tried to rape a girl, or that he's a nasty pedophile sneaking peaks under little girls' basketball uniforms, or that he would deliberately lie under oath. As to all his behaviors, his soul is at stake and, as a believing man, he's not going to play games on earth and thereby risk all eternity.

The opposite is true if you're a _Godless Communist_. For communists, the only Heaven is the one you create on earth. Moreover, because this earthly Heaven is so important -- it's the only one they're going to get and they want it in their mortal lifetimes -- there are no brakes to their behavior. If bringing about Heaven requires lying, cheating, defaming people, destroying reputations, or even killing, _it's okay_. If these tactics succeed, they've got their statist Heaven right there in front of them. Indeed, if they're a Mao or Castro or any other communist dictator, they not only get to create that Heaven, they get to reap the rewards of unlimited wealth and power. Woo-hoo!

And what about what happens to the _Godless Communist_ if he fails to achieve this Heaven on earth? He certainly doesn't have to worry about eternal damnation because, if you're a _Godless Communist, _your acts -- the lying, cheating, defaming, killing -- are a problem only if you're caught _and_ punished. God isn't a brake on your immoral, unethical, cruel behavior . . . because there is no God. Woo-hoo! All you need to worry about is those man-made rules.

But here's the cool thing if you're a Leftist in America: The man-made rules never touch you!

Drunkenly drive a car into a river and leave a woman to drown? No worries. You'll become the lion of the Senate.

Be a Grand Kleagle Beagle in the black-lynching KKK? No worries. You'll become the conscience of the Senate.

Routinely sexually harass women, possibly rape a woman, sell access to the White House and technological secrets to the Chinese, have an utterly indecent relationship in the Oval Office with a woman young enough to be your child, and routinely fly off to an island known as "Pedophile Island" without your bodyguards? No worries. You'll become your party's revered elder statesmen.

Engage in insider trading, sell access to the White House, destroy women who try to speak up about sexual assault and rape, sell access to the State Department, load all of the State Department's secrets onto an unsecured private email system, and vanish when an American consulate is under siege? No worries. You'll become the famed martyr who should have been president.

Allow a Chinese spy to drive you all over the place for 20 years, even as you and your husband make bank off of business with China? No worries. You'll still be seated in the Senate until you're a nonagenarian and have to be carried out feet first.

For American Leftists, there are no consequences. None. For the most powerful of them, if they succeed, they've created their Heaven on earth, complete with wealth and power for themselves, never mind all the little people who get destroyed. If they lose, no matter how many laws they've broken or lives they've destroyed along the way, they still create wealth and power for themselves. There is no punishment on earth and they're never worried about facing eternal damnation.

Some may pay lip service to God, but it's pretty clear that their God is government. That's how Obama could hear Wright preach hatred for 20 years without turning a hair. That's how Nancy Pelosi, who is ostensibly Catholic, can call abortion "sacred." And that's how Chelsea Clinton, who's the political equivalent of a mafia princess or Hugo Chavez's daughter, can earnestly tell people that it would be "un-Christian" to end the mass slaughter of American babies (especially, one must add, minority babies). Their Christianity, like the "official" Russian Orthodox church during in the Soviet Union, is in service to the state, not in service to the Judeo-Christian God.

While Leftist foot soldiers don't get all the perks their leaders get, the same calculation holds true for them. In service to the god of government, they have repeatedly proven that they have no stopping points. Lying, cheating, defaming, verbally and physically attacking people -- it makes no difference. If they're successful, they shut down speech, destroy men, intimidate people trying to eat or shop or sleep, get flakey Flake to back away from his teeny outburst of principled behavior, and generally run riot in the public square. If they're arrested, they consider that a badge of success, especially because they'll never actually have to serve time for their lawless activity. Across America, prosecutors wait until the dust settles, and then either decline to prosecute at all or extract meaningless fines, no matter the havoc these foot soldiers wreak.

If you are a person whose guiding principle is that the ends justify the means, you are dangerous. You're even more dangerous, though, if you believe that there will never be any reckoning for your conduct, whether here or in the hereafter.

Dennis Prager likes to say that he believes in God in part because without God he would have no hope. There is so much injustice on earth -- not petty little things like microaggressions but real injustice, such as the mass slaughter of children and subjugation of women in Africa and the Middle East -- and so often that injustice receives no punishment on earth. He says that the only thing that allows him to get up in the morning is knowing that, in the afterlife, justice will be served. The good will receive their everlasting reward and the evil their everlasting punishment. It would help if more people believed that.

Incidentally, I know that there are highly moral atheists and self-styled pagans. However, their morality is a personal choice. They can walk away from it. Crystals, Gaia, and the great Nothingness that is atheism do not make moral demands in the same way that the Ten Commandments do. Believers, however, always know that something greater than they are is watching over their shoulder.

I believe, incidentally, that Hinduism and Buddhism also make moral demands on the faithful although I know too little about those belief systems to understand either the demands or the post-life consequences. As for Islam, its imprecations are too tied in with punishing unbelievers for me to have much hope that it reliably functions as a moral brake on evil behavior. Rather, as my cousin the prison chaplain said of prisoners who "convert" to Islam,

It is not a contradiction to be a Muslim and a murderer, even a mass murderer. That is one reason why criminals "convert" to Islam in prison. They don't convert at all; they similarly [sic] remain the angry judgmental vicious beings they always have been. They simply add "religious" diatribes to their personal invective. Islam does not inspire a crisis of conscience, just inspirations to outrage.

*Substitute socialist for Muslim and government for "religious," and you've pretty much described every Leftist too.*


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

*Let’s Hope Justice Kavanaugh Avenges This Disgusting Democrat Slander*
*townhall ^ *| 17sep18 | Kurt Schlichter 

There is this thing called due process, where someone accused of something has a right to defend himself, except liberals don’t like it very much. They sometimes play lip service to it, but only when it has to do with covering for the criminals they consider victims of society. You Normals are “society,” by the way. But regardless, when it is politically useful to let super-convenient accusers trash people from a distance by feeding talking points to eager media allies, forget due process. Allowing someone to effectively challenge fake charges gets in the way of the liberal elite’s ability to slander good people for cheap political gain with fake charges. We can’t have that.

The sliming of Brett Kavanaugh by a Bernie donor is disgusting and disgraceful, and if Democrats had any shred of decency they would hang their heads in shame and spend the next two months ahead of the midterms doing penance to atone for their scummy act of cheap political theater. But they don’t, so they won't.

That’s why I hope that after he is confirmed, Justice Kavanaugh remembers and spends the next 35 years making the liberals sorry they ever pulled these skeevy shenanigans.

Let's review. As I write this, a liberal who doesn't have the moral courage to subject herself to cross-examination is presuming to besmirch the integrity of someone who has never had his integrity questioned in any serious way. Well, it has been besmirched in an unserious way, by T-Bone’s buddy Spartacus as well as by that idiot Kamala Harris, but they didn't lay a finger on him because the dumbnamic duo’s allegations were such transparent baloney. CARTOONS | Gary Varvel View Cartoon

But now we need to pause the confirmation so we can further investigate her inconsistent claim (Was it four dudes? Two?) that an ancient relic/senator sat on for three months? Or something. Sounds legit. Whatev.

Victim status, whether based upon truth or lies – because people do lie, and all the time – does not give you any special privileges or special rights. Instead, it gives you duties and obligations, whether that is cosmically fair or not. See, if you propose to inflict damage upon someone, even if justifiable, you bear the burden of proof. You have to prove it; the accused doesn’t have to disprove your amorphous innuendos. You have the duty to back up your claims, in public, and subject yourself to the greatest engine for the ascertainment of truth humanity has yet invented, cross-examination by a zealous advocate for the accused who is doing his best to show that you can’t be trusted.

Take the stand and the heat, or shut up.

Is it hard? Yeah? Is it tough on real victims? It sure is. Is it unfair? Maybe, but the only people who think life can ever be fair are little kids and socialists, and only fools design their society around the insights of either bunch.

Maybe some tough cross-examination of Asia Argento back when she was a #MeToo heroine might have prevented the activists from going all in on someone who now seems to belong squarely in the abuser column. People who tell you that “You have to believe the victim!” are afraid you’ll spoil their lynching if you discover the alleged victim is lying. When people refuse to allow the one thing that centuries of experience has shown to be the best way to discover the truth, due process including the cross-examination of the accuser, then it’s reasonable to assume that they are not interested in the truth.

Is she hiding from examination because she’s afraid that people will challenge her claims and maybe find exculpatory evidence? This mystery woman appears to admit to mental health issues, which allegedly stem from this ambiguous, third of a century-old alleged encounter, but who knows? We don’t know, but if you really wanted to know the truth, wouldn’t you want to?

Her claims must be challenged if we intend to keep pretending we are seeking justice. Let's be clear. It is a good thing, a necessary thing, a critical thing, to allow a tough advocate for the accused to forcefully challenge anyone making a devastating accusation against someone else by forcing them to prove their claim. No one has the right to expect people to go easy on them when they are saying something that can have such a dramatic effect on another person’s reputation and life. It's not pleasant, but it is absolutely necessary if we are going to figure out the truth.

I know. I do it for a living as a trial lawyer. I intentionally, and on purpose, ask hard questions of people claiming to be victims of various wrongs that are designed to elicit a response that demonstrates to my juries that the person on the stand is not telling the truth. And the other side gets to do the same of the people I represent. That’s a good thing.

It all seems so convenient that California’s doddering, crusty senator (remarkably, DiFi is the least stupid of California's two senators, and she's astonishingly stupid) decided to announce this claim in such a manner that Kavanaugh has no way to defend himself. Maybe the red Chinese spy Feinstein had on staff for 20 years gave her some pointers.

This kind of garbage is galling because it's indecent and scummy, but it's much worse than that because of the effect it has on our society. It destroys respect for what should be our shared norms and values. It's become very clear that if you get crosswise with the liberal elite – even if you are demonstrably part of the elite’s conservative faction – the elite is going to do everything it can, without regard to trifles like morals or scruples, to destroy you Recommended 10 Reasons The FBI Will Clear Kavanaugh Kevin McCullough

As my upcoming book Militant Normals: How Regular Americans Are Rebelling Against the Elite to Reclaim Our Democracyexplains, we are in a conflict between an elite that is threatened by the outraged mass of normal Americans who elected Donald Trump in response to the elite’s long track record failure. The elite’s push-back demonstrates that Normals have accurately assessed that the rules the elite points to are only meant to apply to the Normals. The elite may talk a good game about the rules and norms and stuff, but it does not consider itself bound by them. So, this kind of accusation is fine. Innuendo is fine. Slander is fine.

They have to preserve their power and position, you know. And that imperative transcends your bourgeoise morality.

Keith Ellison, Bill Clinton and Ted Kennedy were all unavailable for comment.

But do you think Normals are just going to stand there and accept that the rules are applied only to them, while the very people charged with preserving and enforcing those rules blithely ignore them? Do they really think that a double standard society is possible and stable over the long term? It’s not – check out my novels about what happens to America at the bottom of that slippery slope.

Luckily, the Republicans are getting woke to the okey-done, and recognize this as a Hail Satan play by Democrats who realize that the Brett Kavanaugh Express is rolling toward the confirmation station. Heck, even some of the Fredocon sissies are upset by their liberal elite pals and are taking the side of Normals for once, so you know it’s undeniably outrageous.

Brett Kavanaugh is going to be confirmed. And when he is a justice on the Supreme Court, I hope he remembers what these people did to him. I hope he gives them the same kind of lesson in the power of payback that Clarence Thomas has delivered for nearly three decades. As Militant Normals observes, pain is a great teacher, and the elite needs to learn.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 1, 2018)

dave p said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Senate GOP’s Outside Counsel Says ‘Reasonable Prosector’ Would Not Bring Case Against Kavanaugh*
> ...




*ALL INVESTIGATIONS ARE A SHAM* that do not lead where the Left wants to take them.  But it has already gone too far:  this FBI investigation will end up going places it has no business going, on things that do not matter, making Kavanaugh the most deeply "investigated" justice in our history!  And maybe still not confirmed.  For things no other justice was ever looked at for, for personal things that have no bearing on his ability and qualification to do his job and which had nothing to do with the Ford accusations . . .


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


well, if this was nothing but a job interview, then I think he has a right to sue for injustice for a job.  EEOB should get involved and let's investigate each of the senators.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, I guess Graduating Yale Law School at the top of your Class must be easier than I thought.

This Guy is getting blind Drunk every day, attacking Women at the drop of a Hat while setting up Rape Gangs with his fellow White Male Students and it has no impact on his School Work.

On top of that, none of this comes to light for 36 Years. He can cover his trail better than John Conner.

He is Superman.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Safeway Ford Says She Visited in 1982 Didn’t exist Until 1986*
> ...


Youve been listening to the Drumpfsexuals I see. That Safeway has been around since the 60's.

A Giant Controversy Hits Potomac

"*Castleberry said the Potomac Village Safeway has "wanted to expand almost from the time we came in there in 1968."*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Wow, I guess Graduating Yale Law School at the top of your Class must be easier than I thought.
> 
> This Guy is getting blind Drunk every day, attacking Women at the drop of a Hat while setting up Rape Gangs with his fellow White Male Students and it has no impact on his School Work.
> 
> ...


it's called multitasking.  since when is that a bad thing?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Julie Swetnick: ‘She’s Not Credible At All’ (Kavanaugh accuser #3)*
> *Mitch McConnell Senate Majority Leader ^ *| 9-30-18 | Mitch McConnell
> 
> _‘The [Defamation] Suit Also Alleges Swetnick “Engaged In Unwelcome, Sexually Offensive Conduct” While At Webtrends And “Made False And Retaliatory Allegations That Other Co-Workers Had Engaged In Inappropriate Conduct Toward Her”’_
> ...


Sounds like the movie "Full Disclosure".


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


1986 backwards.  So which is it ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


no its not 1986 backwards unless youre retarded. 1986 backwards is 6891.  

Which is what?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not talking about the number in arangement, but the numbers in content. Funny how the number can also make the date 1986.  Is it like the story, where it can be changed if need be ?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...



That means the first time any of these dimwits - and a lot of them have done it - blathered about him being a white male, and how he didn't deserve the same consideration because of it, it became race and sex discrimination.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


8619


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Why does Jeff Flake always look like Kamala Harris just farted?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...




*THE ONLY RELEVANT QUESTION HERE* is whether Kavanaugh is qualified.  He has already answered more questions than any nom in history.   Then the Ford thing came along:  the only question here is whether she proved her case.  SHE DID NOT and now the government is going out trying to prove her case for her.  That is unprecedented.  Did the government go out and spend its time and resources investigating and trying to prove the many sex charges against Bill Clinton?  If they cannot find that Kav did indeed attend the party on the night in question and was witnessed assaulting Ford, GAME OVER.

I don't want to hear that someone once saw him chase another girl or drink a beer or not handle being drunk thirty-five years ago.

It's NORMAL for boys to chase girls in high school and college, it's NORMAL for guys to drink beer, and it's NORMAL for most anyone at one time or other let it get the best of them and get drunk.  That is part of being human.  These are things that are only known by the Kavanaugh/Ford witch hunt, have no bearing on proving Ford's claims and certainly don't disqualify a person from serving the Court.

*I REALLY DO NOT WANT TO KNOW THAT* when Ginsberg was 17, she was a hot trollop who used to attend orgies in 1945 and get it on with the university's favorite male pony while letting 5 guys do her at once, or that Kagan was really a guy and is now a transvestite who gets off dressing up as a woman and spanking him/herself with a riding crop.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Your comment is pretty much some random bullshit. Point being that a Drumpfsexual made up the story about the Safeway store not being there in 1982 and you clowns always seem to fall for it without verifying the facts.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well thanks for verifying the facts, wait or did you ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No prob. Yeah I did. I called someone familiar with the store.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.


hly fk, did he suck his mothers tit too?


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.
> ...



That's a good question for the FBI to resolve


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I can't wait for it.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

But seriously... there's a whole bunch of popcorn allegations in the news. 

It takes only one to hit the butter and Kavanaugh gets chewed up.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 1, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> But seriously... there's a whole bunch of popcorn allegations in the news.
> 
> It takes only one to hit the butter and Kavanaugh gets chewed up.


there's nothing.  been nothing six other times.  I doubt a seventh brings anything new to light.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Again  Road Kill. Suggest YOU get in touch with the ARTICLES WRITER and ask for a retraction....until then. I retract nothing  since I am not the originator....is this hard for you to omprehend?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.


That far back now ??  No way.... LOL


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 1, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> But seriously... there's a whole bunch of popcorn allegations in the news.
> 
> It takes only one to hit the butter and Kavanaugh gets chewed up.



Dude, if the left had anything valid, they'd have already hauled it out.  We're going through this sick pantomime precisely because they have jack shit.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.


May be a call now for hiring granny nurses only.

LOL


----------



## edward37 (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.
> ...



Apart from all that...
Judge Brett Kavanaugh's comments before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Thursday, Laurence H. Tribe writes, "disqualify him from participating in a wide range of the cases that may come before the Supreme Court." CreditCreditErin Schaff for The New York Times


Much might be said about Judge Brett Kavanaugh’s possible confirmation to the Supreme Court: in terms of his still only partly disclosed professional record, the allegations of sexual assault and his candor, or lack of it, in testifying before the Senate Judiciary Committee.

But apart from all that — and apart from whatever the reopened F.B.I. investigation might reveal — the judge himself has unwittingly provided the most compelling argument against his elevation to that court.

His intemperate personal attacks on members of the Senate Judiciary Committee and his partisan tirades against what he derided as a conspiracy of liberal political enemies guilty of a “calculated and orchestrated political hit” do more than simply display a strikingly injudicious temperament. They disqualify him from participating in a wide range of the cases that may come before the Supreme Court: cases involving individuals or groups that Judge Kavanaugh has now singled out, under oath and in front of the entire nation, as implacable adversaries.

Well before last week’s hearing, public officials and scholars of legal ethics were already debating whether a Justice Kavanaugh, with his unusually expansive views of presidential power, would be required to recuse himself from cases involving the legal fate of the president who nominated him.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Whats hard for me to comprehend is why you didnt research before looking like a fool for posting it?  I mean I know you guys tend to be pretty stupid but you should know by now that you Drumpfsexuals always lie about stuff.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Edward, with the way the Democrats keep moving the goal post now, and how they condemned the man before any of the latest allegations came about (condemned him because of Trump picking him in their rehtoric prior), and after they threw everything they had at him during his confirmation hearings, I just don't see how the Democrats can be taken seriously at this point and time. It ain't looking good.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I could have sworn they condemned him because they were not given access to about 90% of his briefs?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Another stall tactic.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


So you think not having access to 90% of his opinions is a stall tactic?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Every single document from his time on the bench is available.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Not true and releasing 42K documents right before his hearing ensures no one is going to have time to read through them.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yep, because there is no way that I think that you people don't already have what you need to make an informed decision on Kavanaugh. All I've heard is rehtoric about why Kavanaugh shouldn't be voted for, and it had nothing to do with his opinions in writing. 90% ??  You couldn't read 90% of it if you didn't have it, and got it a year ago. I mean y'all couldn't read the ACA in time before shoving it down the people's throats.

Wasn't it y'all that said just pass the dam thing, and you can read it later ?  Good grief.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking: Evidence that Brett Kavanaugh habitually exposed himself to several nurses upon being born and then to other females for months.
> ...


He does like kind of inbred so it may be a family ritual.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*Not true*

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R45269.pdf

DERP!

*releasing 42K documents right before his hearing *

Those weren't his opinions from the bench.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 1, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


They know him... They ain't fooling no one.

They just don't like his conservative slant. Period.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

Roe v Wade is dead by summer.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

*Kavanaugh Accuser Co-Authored Study Citing Use Of Hypnosis To Retrieve Memories*

Christine Blasey Ford, a California woman who has accused Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of attempted rape in the 1980’s, co-authored an academic study that cited the use of hypnosis as a tool to retrieve memories in traumatized patients.

The academic paper, entitled “Meditation With Yoga, Group Therapy With Hypnosis, and Psychoeducation for Long-Term Depressed Mood: A Randomized Pilot Trial,” described the results of a study the tested the efficacy of certain treatments on 46 depressed individuals. The study was published by the Journal of Clinical Psychology in May 2008.







(Excerpt) Read more at thefederalist.com ...

Also well known that hypnosis can be used to IMPLANT FALSE MEMORIES!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 1, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Kavanaugh Accuser Co-Authored Study Citing Use Of Hypnosis To Retrieve Memories*
> 
> Christine Blasey Ford, a California woman who has accused Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of attempted rape in the 1980’s, co-authored an academic study that cited the use of hypnosis as a tool to retrieve memories in traumatized patients.
> 
> ...


Smart lady.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Kavanaugh Accuser Co-Authored Study Citing Use Of Hypnosis To Retrieve Memories*
> ...


Hitler had an IQ of 180. Most mass murderers have high IQ.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Christine Ford Published 2008 Article on Self-Hypnosis Used to Retrieve and “Create Artificial Situations”

Chrsitine Ford has not turned over her therapist’s notes to the Senate regarding her suppressed memories about Judge Kavanaugh abusing her decades earlier.

This may be because if the memories were revealed through hypnosis they would be “absolutely inadmissible” in the court of law in many states, including New York and Maryland.

(Excerpt) Read more at thegatewaypundit.com

"When I snap my fingers, you will be a tool of the tyrannical left....."


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Christine Ford Published 2008 Article on Self-Hypnosis Used to Retrieve and “Create Artificial Situations”
> 
> Chrsitine Ford has not turned over her therapist’s notes to the Senate regarding her suppressed memories about Judge Kavanaugh abusing her decades earlier.
> 
> ...


It’s why she refuses to release her medical records.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Christine Blasey Ford's lawyer resigned from his law firm because partners objected to his decision to represent her

During Thursday's Kavanaugh hearings, one of Christine Blasey Ford's lawyers, Michael Bromwich, stated that both her counsel are representing her pro-bono. Bromwich also resigned from his law firm — he served as senior counsel at Robbins, Russell, Englert, Orseck, Untereiner & Sauber LLP — because some of the partners objected to his decision to represent Ford. Bromwich, a Harvard Law graduate and former federal prosecutor, was known before this hearing for assisting the investigation of the Iran-Contra affair. During Thursday's hearing, Rachel Mitchell, the Arizona prosecutor employed by the committee, pressed Ford on the nature of her legal representation, possibly in an attempt to portray her as being guided by more powerful Democrats looking out for the interest of the party. As Ford attempted to address the key points of Mitchell's questions, one of her lawyers jumped in. "Both of her counsel are doing this pro bono," Michael Bromwich told the committee. "We are not being paid. We have no expectation of being paid."

What Bromwich did not mention was that he not only was not being paid for his time representing Ford—he also left his job at a Washington law firm where he served as senior counsel.

According to Bloomberg, Bromwich, 64, resigned from Robbins, Russell, Englert, Orseck, Untereiner & Sauber LLP, as some of the partners at the firm had objected to his decision to represent Ford.

Bromwich, a Harvard Law graduate and former federal prosecutor, was known before this hearing for assisting the investigation of the Iran-Contra affair and, more recently, for representing former FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, who was fired in March by Jeff Sessions

(Excerpt) Read more at businessinsider.com ..


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 1, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously... there's a whole bunch of popcorn allegations in the news.
> ...



Ramirez said Kavanaugh hauled it out in front of her and I don't see why it's a Dem thing? Aren't you concerned about that kind of behavior?
Don't worry, there's going to be enough popcorn for everybody ... maybe even a cracker jack surprise for you


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 1, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


Wow.......she said that..............soo............stop showing me your sagging tits............did you guys see that.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 1, 2018)

Let’s hope this piece of shit is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


> Then, after the allegations were made public, the man who reported them recanted his story via social media on Sept. 26. The tomfoolery diverted valuable committee resources and slowed the process of Kavanaugh’s confirmation, Grassley said.


This is what the left does. Lying. False accusations. Misinformation. A bunch of disgusting animals.

Senate Judiciary Committee refers ‘false statements’ against Brett Kavanaugh to FBI


----------



## The Purge (Oct 1, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


You don't see why its a DEM thing.....LOLOL!


----------



## P@triot (Oct 1, 2018)

So to summarize - her story is inconsistent and nobody is able to corroborate her accusations.


> “There are things that she told us on camera that differ from her written statement last week,” Snow continued.


Yep...a typical leftist.

MSNBC anchor makes stunning admissions about interview with Kavanaugh accuser


----------



## P@triot (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow. From an experienced prosecutor.

Prosecutor who questioned Christine Blasey Ford dismantles Ford’s case in scathing detail


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 1, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Um, the left said they were going to do everything they could possibly do to stop him before he was even nominated. Any surprise that they got called out on it?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 1, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



Not concerned at all.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 2, 2018)

Double Standard anyone?

An ex-girlfriend’s allegation that Minnesota Rep. Keith Ellison once physically abused her could not be substantiated because she refused to provide video she said she had of the incident, an attorney hired to investigate the claims concluded in a draft report obtained Monday by The Associated Press.

“An allegation standing alone is not necessarily sufficient to conclude that conduct occurred, particularly where the accusing party declines to produce supporting evidence that she herself asserts exists,” Ellingstad wrote. “She has thus repeatedly placed the existence of the video front and center to her allegations, but then has refused to disclose it.”

Democratic Investigation of Rep. Keith Ellison Calls Ex-Girlfriend's Abuse Allegation 'Unsubstantiated'


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I didn’t call him anything.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> All you Leftists sound the same to me.


Your delusions are your problems. Don’t try to make them mine.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Ramirez said Kavanaugh hauled it out in front of her and I don't see why it's a Dem thing? Aren't you concerned about that kind of behavior?
> Don't worry, there's going to be enough popcorn for everybody ... maybe even a cracker jack surprise for you


*You don't see why its a DEM thing*.....LOLOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Yeah ! dumb asses on both sides LOLOL!


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Senate floor is *not* *a* *courtroom* and there is no such thing as presumption of innocence there.
> ...


LOL 

Still not a courtroom which is where presumption of innocence is applicable. You never learn, do ya, Buttplug?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What did you call him? Do you think he is guilty? Your fellow Leftists do and they have called him a rapist. Do you denounce them?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yet he is being tried in the court of public opinion.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Everything I’ve posted about him can be found on this forum. Feel free to do your homework before you stick your foot in your mouth.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Of course he is. That’s what these confirmation hearing are all about. And the is no such thing as presumption of innocence in the court of public opinion.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Roe v Wade is dead by summer.



I really doubt it.  For one, the primary objection people on the right had to him was that he was very unlikely to touch Roe v Wade.  For another, I can't even imagine the legal case that could come up and make it all the way to the Supreme Court that would allow that at this point.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



The main reason we're not concerned about it is because we don't find her story credible.

We also aren't childish enough to think this is, or should be, entertainment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There should not be a presumption of guilt now. Only an idiot would not see this for what it is. A delay tactic by the Donkeys.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Wow. From an experienced prosecutor.
> 
> Prosecutor who questioned Christine Blasey Ford dismantles Ford’s case in scathing detail



Which really just confirms everything we've already said about this mess.  It's pretty apparent that when the left calls her "credible", they just mean "I really want to believe her."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Your fellow Leftists not only call him a rapist but changed their avatars to reflect such. So...you're guilty by association, Leftist.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Ramirez said Kavanaugh hauled it out in front of her and I don't see why it's a Dem thing? Aren't you concerned about that kind of behavior?
> ...



Yeah ! dumb asses on both sides LOLOL![/QUOTE]

And hypocrites on ONE side, wanting to throw a Puritan hissy fit when it's a Republican, but utterly ignoring Democrats.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



"We don't ever have to apply the rules to US, because REASONS!"

So very, very tired of the endless excuses why it's okay for leftists to behave like primitive, vicious savages.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


There is no presumption of guilt. That would be you speaking from delusion again. What there is, is Ford making a claim against Kavanaugh. The Senators will decide which of them they believe and cast a vote. For many, the vote they cast will not even be based on Ford’s claims.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Yet he is being tried in the court of public opinion.
> ...



Kavanaugh or Trump could have avoided a '*court of public opinion*' had they insisted on an investigation by the FBI. But then again, he loves reality shows that feed on incomplete data.  It's all about filling the void with whoever shouts the loudest or who pulls the woman by the hair the furthest.




Grunt !!!


----------



## The Purge (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Ramirez said Kavanaugh hauled it out in front of her and I don't see why it's a Dem thing? Aren't you concerned about that kind of behavior?
> ...



Yeah ! dumb asses on both sides LOLOL![/QUOTE]
Is that why your avatar promotes Mister Mooocher?


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > *You don't see why its a DEM thing*.....LOLOL!
> ...



FYI, Michelle Obama is a classy woman.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Senators are partisan hacks. Feinstein being the biggest one. Again your fellow leftists have labeled him as guilty and you believe he is as well. Don't dodge.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL 

So it’s your perverted prejudices that guide your beliefs and not what individuals actually say? Well using your logic, that one is guilty by association and for no other reason, then that would mean Kavanaugh is guilty as charged because I’ve seen cases where Republicans have committed rape. Guilt by association isn’t my personal belief, but it’s yours.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Feinstein could have shared the letter she received with Grassley and the FBI and they would have done the background checks in private. IT IS HER FAULT not Trump's you idiot Leftist.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What is really sad is that you think that the court room is the only place that presumption of innocence should apply.

It is part of the very core of our legal system not because it only belongs there but because it is a fundamental value within a lawful society.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Great, then either you can quote me saying I believe he’s guilty or you prove you’re nothing but a lying demented sycophant.

Which is it...?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And Democrats. False equivalency.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I am not going to waste my time going through your biased posts. Just answer now. If you had to bet $1 million dollars would you bet he is guilty or innocent of the charges? Seems simple. I would bet this is BS and he never did this.

You?


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


It doesn’t exist outside the courtroom. You can’t impose it upon others when it suits your needs.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You’re a nothing to who I owe nothing to repeat myself simply because you’re too lazy to lookup what I actually said.  Besides, it’s more fun watching you make shit up borne from your own hallucinations.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I can see that though I did not state I want to 'impose' anything.  So many have no problem lynching someone based off nothing other than presuming they are guilty.  As I said, it is monumentally sad how you don't even understand the problem in that.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh or Trump could have avoided a '*court of public opinion*' had they insisted on an investigation by the FBI. But then again, he loves reality shows that feed on incomplete data.  It's all about filling the void with whoever shouts the loudest or who pulls the woman by the hair the furthest.
> ...



Maybe, first thing to do here is maybe find out who leaked out Mrs Ford's name in the first place. Feinstein was under orders not to divulge. Once the name leaked, 2 other popcorns showed up in the basket. Add a bit more heat and we'll get the Jiffy Pop monster bag by the end of the week 

Check out Kavanaugh to the right of the box LOL.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You just dodged the question. Coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



Orders? LMAO. Orders? This is not the military. You're dumb.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 2, 2018)

*Kamala Harris Claims Kavanaugh Raped ‘Jane Doe’ in A Car*
*
Just how fucking desparate is the PARTY OF CRIME? ...You know this low IQ DemonRAT senator will want the FBI to spend a month or more investigating this....ANYTHING TO DELAY!*

The Senate Judiciary Committee questioned Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh last Wednesday regarding a letter delivered to Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) in which an anonymous woman claims she was repeatedly raped by the judge without providing any details to investigate.

According to committee transcripts released Sunday, the accuser, who signed the mysterious letter as “Jane Doe,” alleges Kavanaugh and a friend raped her “several times” after giving her a lift home from a party — making no attempt to claim a time or place for the lurid story.

The letter, marked with the word “urgent,” did not include a return address, nor did it offer clues regarding the accuser’s background. “A group of white men, powerful senators who won’t believe me, will come after me” if I reveal the incident, the accuser wrote, prompting observers to speculate the sender could be a minority.

(Excerpt) Read more at breitbart.com ...


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, first thing to do here is maybe find out who leaked out Mrs Ford's name in the first place. Feinstein was under orders not to divulge. Once the name leaked, 2 other popcorns showed up in the basket. Add a bit more heat and we'll get the Jiffy Pop monster bag by the end of the week
> ...



All right then... a synonym might be '*direction*'... or '*instruction*' ?  ... She was instructed to.... blah.. blah...
Dianne Feinstein angrily denies leaking or hiding Christine Ford's accusations of Brett Kavanaugh | Daily Mail Online
'Let me be clear, I did not hide Dr. Ford's allegation. I did not leak her story,' said Feinstein during the hearing. '*She asked me to hold it confidential and I kept it confidential as she asked*.'


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thing. Bless your heart. As if I care about what tires you.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 2, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


WOW  sounds like what scumbag McConnell said about Obama before he opened the WH door  Are you sure you got that right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



You mean ASKED? Ford cannot instruct or a direct a US Senator to do anything, you dumb Leftist.

Sen. Tom Cotton said Sunday that Sen. Dianne Feinstein’s office will be investigated to determine whether or not they leaked the confidential letter from Christine Blasey Ford that detailed allegations of sexual misconduct by Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.


Feinstein, who represents California and who is the ranking Democrat on the Senate Judiciary Committee, had received the letter from Ford sometime over the summer and was asked to keep it confidential. At some point, however, the letter was leaked to the press, although Feinstein denies that anyone in her office is responsible.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh yeah.... I forgot: '_*Back in the summer of '82 I took up track and field... so that I could run faster*_'

LMAO   ....  and then there's the yearbook...
"Brett Kavanaugh must also be asked about this entry in his yearbook: 'FFFFFFFourth of July,'" Avenatti wrote. "We believe that this stands for: Find them, French them, Feel them, Finger them, F*ck them, Forget them. As well as the term 'Devil's Triangle.' Perhaps Sen. Grassley can ask him."
Brett Kavanaugh’s questionable definitions of "boof" and "Devil’s Triangle," explained


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

protectionist said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't think you looked at the dates, nor scrolled down those polls---  There's nothing old about them.
> ...



I noticed you completely ignored the U.S house of representaives lol


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > '*She asked me to hold it confidential and I kept it confidential as she asked*.'
> ...



What would you have done with that hot potato?  FBI might be useful here


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL 

I dodged nothing, ya moronic rightard. I told you my position on this is already posted and you’re welcome to look for it. It’s why this forum has a search feature. I am under no obligation to reiterate my position for a loser like you who’s too lazy to do his own homework and wants others to do it for him.


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Diane Feinstein should have recused herself from the hearings.  she provided the lawyer services to the witness.  And that is illegal btw!!!



How many people do you know that would ask for an FBI investigation into their own allegation if they were lying or part of a conspiracy to smear a U.S Supreme Court nominee?
https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/09/18/politics/ford-letter-fbi/index.html



jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...




I would have shared it with Grassley and the FBI immediately so that they could include that in their usual background checks. She waited til the last second to delay this as much as possible. She actually met with Kav one on one post letter and NEVER asked him about his HS years. She deliberately did this because she is a dishonest party hack.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yawn, ping me when you can answer a simple question.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


You can be classy and be racist... What's you're point ?


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Otherwise Fein-stein new the letter wasn't credible enough to begin with, but in an emergency to stop Kavanaugh it would just have to do eh ??

Then we get Ford talking like she's an 8 year old when she is a woman up in her age, and then there she is wearing those glasses until the prosecutor backed her into a corner where next the glasses were pushed up onto her forehead as if she was in shock that she was being handled like that.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > What would you have done with that hot potato?  FBI might be useful here
> ...



I'd love to have that cleared up by the FBI...
There must be a *historical pattern *for that kind of nasty partisan behavior on her part. If she is indeed a dishonest partisan hack, there surely are many precedents.
Find me a few examples from the past.

Thank you in advance


----------



## The Purge (Oct 2, 2018)

*Graham attacks NBC as ‘co-conspirator in the destruction of Kavanaugh’*
*The Hill ^ *| 10/01/18 | MICHAEL BURKE 


*Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) on Monday accused NBC of being a "co-conspirator" in an attempt to bring down Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, criticizing the network for its coverage of assault accusations against Kavanaugh.*

*"They’ve been a co-conspirator in the destruction of Kavanaugh from my point of view," Graham said during an appearance on Fox News's "Hannity."*

*Graham attacked NBC for reporting last week that the Senate Judiciary Committee had questioned Kavanaugh about a fourth assault accusation. Senate investigators asked Kavanaugh about an anonymous complaint alleging that he physically assaulted a woman in 1998.*

The complaint was originally sent to Sen. Cory Gardner (R-Colo.).

Graham on Monday charged that a Democratic senator leaked the allegation. He also suggested that NBC wouldn't have reported the alleged assault if the same accusation were made against a Democratic nominee.

"Do you think NBC would’ve done that if this had been a Democratic male nominee? All I can say is that there the journalistic integrity has been destroyed … regarding this case," he said.

Graham has been a fierce defender of Kavanaugh amid multiple allegations that have been made against the high court nominee. Three women — Christine Blasey Ford, Julie Swetnick and Deborah Ramirez — have come forward publicly to accuse Kavanaugh of sexual misconduct. The Senate Judiciary Committee also questioned Kavanaugh about other anonymous allegations.

President Trump last week asked the FBI to reopen a background investigation into Kavanaugh focused on the accusations of the women who have publicly come forward, after Sen. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.) called for the probe.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


Confidential until when ??? Right at the precise time ??


----------



## The Purge (Oct 2, 2018)

*West Virginia voters pressure Manchin to vote for Kavanaugh*

West Virginia residents pressed Democratic Sen. Joe Manchin this weekend about whether he would vote in favor of Supreme Court Justice nominee Brett Kavanaugh.

At the West Virginia Pumpkin Festival parade in Milton on Sunday, the senator marched alongside voters who asked him one after the other if he planned on voting or urged him to vote for Kavanaugh.

Manchin would only say that he would have a final answer to those questions by the end of the week. One parade-goer continually shouted Kavanaugh’s name, and Manchin would only say, “Thank you.”

Another yelled out, “Vote Kavanaugh!” and Manchin responded, “I hear you.”

One woman asked Manchin, “Are you going to vote for the judge?” Manchin only told her to wait until Friday for that answer.

Another voter told Manchin, “If you don’t vote for him, I won’t vote for you.” Manchin said, “I get that a lot.”

(Excerpt) Read more at dailycaller.com ...


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > All right then... a synonym might be '*direction*'... or '*instruction*' ?  ... She was instructed to.... blah.. blah...
> ...



Some dumb ass leaked Ford's name... Ford took the matter in her own hands and came forward. 
Whoever leaked her name was in control of the timing. Might be a good case for the FBI to look at... to uncover those nasty partisan hacks lol.

Regardless of Ford. You might want to check out the popcorn that's on the stove lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



She is being investigated right now but since you asked:





Drones: Feinstein said, "We have no regulation of drones in the United States in their commercial use." Feinstein’s wrong: Not only does the FAA regulate the commercial use of drones, it actually bans it. 

Party Unity: Last week in Oakland, Feinstein and her campaign tried to block the California Democratic Party from endorsing Feinstein’s opponent, former state Senate leader Kevin de León.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



One more:

Senator Feinstein – why aren’t you calling for a more complete FBI investigation into the alleged Chinese spy in your San Francisco office who served as your driver as well as a liaison to the Asian-American community in California? You say the FBI never informed you of any compromise of national security information, and that the staffer “never had access” to classified or sensitive information. But how could they know that without interviewing you and all the members of your staff? Senator Feinstein, the only reason you would deny a fuller FBI investigation is guilt, by your own standard.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Diane Feinstein should have recused herself from the hearings.  she provided the lawyer services to the witness.  And that is illegal btw!!!
> ...


I know why she asked for one, first, she didn't want them investigating her.  LOL.  second, she is being paid over half a million dollars for the delay.  hmmmm quite profitable.  Not bad for saying I can't remember.  shut up and go back to sleep.  your lack of common sense is noted.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

This thread is getting funnier by the minute


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> This thread is getting funnier by the minute


you just joined it, I agree funnier now.


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

jc456 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



As usual no credible, verifiable link to any of that B.S.

Dr. Ford also passed a polygraph prior to testifying.
Here's the polygraph test Christine Blasey Ford took on her allegations against Kavanaugh

Men typically don't assault women in public, so allegations of sexual assault are often difficult to prove.

So right now the FBI is investigating the "credibilty" of these womens allegations. Meaning if they find others who will attest to Kavanaugh"s drunken, heavy drinking habits & and his behavior during those episodes, you can probably color this nominee gone.

Or Republicans can choose to throw themselves onto the sword with women in this country headed into the midterm election cycle.

Kavanaugh has the witness from hell in Mark Judge.
‘100 Kegs or Bust’: Kavanaugh friend, Mark Judge, has spent years writing about high school debauchery


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL

I already did. Besides, why do you need me to repeat my position when you eagerly attribute a position to me you hysterically  _think_ I made?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Will you STFU about links. Google is your friend.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LMAO. Keep doubling down on your stupidity.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And by “stupidity,” you mean laughing at your ignorance for making up positions I never stated?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



Excuse me?  You did NOT just ask when Frankenfeinstein was ever a dishonest party hack, as though you honestly think there's some chance she isn't.  How do you not suffocate with your head that far up your ass?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Gang Rape' Accuser: Actually, I Don't Know What Kavanaugh Did -- and I Don't Have Proof Anyway*
> 
> Megyn Kelly recently said that it's time for Michael Avenatti to 'put up for shut up' regarding the lurid and dramatic claims being advanced by one of his clients against Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh. Based on that client's interview with NBC last night, it looks like it's time for the celebrity lawyer to do the latter -- though the chances of that are nil. He's running for president and vowing to expand and pack SCOTUS, no less.
> 
> ...



If Avenatti had any sense of shame, he wouldn't be a lawyer.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Body Language Expert: Christine Blasey Ford is Mentally Unfit, She Was Acting*
> 
> a body language expert has conducted an analysis of Ford's testimony and found that she was "acting" though most of her statement, told several lies, and exhibited indications that there's "something wrong with her, mentally."
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at nnettle.com ...


LOLOL 

Is that same “expert” who looked at Obama’s birth certificate and “found” it was fake?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *Lindsay Graham: If the Senate rejects Kavanaugh, renominate him and let the 'ballot box' decide*
> 
> Washigton Examiner ^
> 
> Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., advised President Trump to renominate Brett Kavanaugh as his pick to replace Anthony Kennedy on the Supreme Court if his confirmation crumbles in the Senate under a wave of sexual assault allegations. Part two of this strategy would be to wait until the 2018 midterm elections to play out as a de facto referendum, particularly in "Trump states." "Here's what I would tell the president, I would appeal the verdict of the Senate to the ballot box," Graham told host Sean Hannity in an interview Monday evening



Wow.  Lindsey's really pissed off.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *Lindsay Graham: If the Senate rejects Kavanaugh, renominate him and let the 'ballot box' decide*
> ...



He gets the Oscar for drama queen lol
hint: He wants the AG job.... if Trump survives the mid-terms.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Yeah, or maybe he actually has integrity, and finds the behavior of leftists to be egregious and evil.

I realize that's probably not something that would occur to you, since "integrity" is probably just a word in one of those dictionary-things you've never opened.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*As usual no credible, verifiable link to any of that B.S*.

holy fk, you can't be that stupid.  So you're going to tell me you haven't heard of the go fund me money for ford?  really?  she admitted having it during her testimony.  duh!!!

And she does not want the fbi to talk to her.  and her name was not on the dems list.  really, you just can't be that stupid.

I'll let what I wrote stand on its own merit since you wish to remain stupid.


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

jc456 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Again not one single credible link to verify ANYTHING you just said, so it goes into the column.

Sean Hannity nor Rush Limpass (at misogyny central) are NOT credible, verifiable sources of information DUMBASS.







I imagine that's why you have NEVER been able to post a credible link on this board. You're just a parrot of them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



How about this? Not reliable?



https://www.judiciary.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/09.25.18 BMK Interview Transcript (Redacted)..pdf


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Or this?

New York Times Admits Error In Having Kavanaugh Hater Write 'News' Article About Him


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



THE DAILY WIRE is what you consider a credible verifiable link--


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 2, 2018)

This is Day #4 of the FBI investigation.

They are half way.

If they can find out that K. lied to the Senate while under oath, then K. is finished.

Otherwise I think the GOP will continue to go with a lying strict constructionist who was a boozing teen who molested teenaged Catholic girls.  That's still better than Ginsberg on the SCOTUS.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



No Daily Wire posted the link of the transcript. You dumb loser.


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




If you want a :"full" transcript of ANYTHING you go to the source and not through something called the DAILY WIRE--that has *FAKE NEWS* as it's cover ;page.  I don't give a rats ass about what some reporter thinks or thought about Brett Kavanaugh-or that he through ice on someone in a bar-*they have NOTHING to do with anything regarding this.*






 .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



I did both.

You are a dumb leftist. Emojis are for children. You are case in point.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Did you make this sign, little man?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



oreo the dumb leftist.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


just like you don't.  that was easy.


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



If only knew what a leftist was- you might be able to spot one--

Actually I was a lifelong Republican until you made the Ass Clown the poster boy of it.  I then changed my party status to Independent and followed the advice of a long time friend and former staffer of *RONALD REAGAN.*  I have been on this board since 2008 and have over 17K posts to prove that.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


sure you were.. you live in the gutter with the leftists. ain't you proud?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Considering that Daily Wire pieces always include links to what they're talking about, yeah.  They're credible.  You would know that if you had two functioning brain cells on the same side of your skull.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



zzzzzz You're old. I don't believe you have friends. I post a lot. And?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 2, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> This is Day #4 of the FBI investigation.
> 
> They are half way.
> 
> ...



More uninteresting fapping to empty daydreams.

"Oh, IF they could just discover that Kavanaugh killed Jimmy Hoffa, THEN we'd really have the Republicans!"

I'm kinda looking forward to drooling tools like you finding out that the brilliant, scripted-for-TV "investigation" the Democrats fooled you into screeching about is nothing more than the FBI talking to the same frigging people we've already heard from, getting the same statements from them that they've already given, and then handing it to Grassley and going, "That's it."


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > This is Day #4 of the FBI investigation.
> ...


I'll be all over the lindsey graham investigation of frankenfeinstein.  I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## oreo (Oct 2, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You have NOT verified ANYTHING with a credible link that you have stated over the last 3 pages of your bullshit.

And then you're stupid enough to think I am going to take the bait on something that was totally unrelated to what you were asked to provide.
.
This entire tread is about the credibility of Kavanaugh & Dr. Ford.

Dr. Ford passed a lie detector test prior to giving testimony.
Here's the polygraph test Christine Blasey Ford took on her allegations against Kavanaugh

Dr. Ford was the one that wanted an FBI investigation prior to giving her testimony.

The VERY last thing that anyone would want that is lying or is part of some conspiracy to smear a U.S Supreme court nominee is an FBI investigation into her allegation.
Christine Blasey Ford wants FBI investigation before testifying - CNNPolitics

Kavanaugh has the witness from hell in Mark Judge.
‘100 Kegs or Bust’: Kavanaugh friend, Mark Judge, has spent years writing about high school debauchery

Those are the FACTS that we know to date.

If you want conspiracy theories take your crayons and coloring books and go tardout somewhere else.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


No,


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzz leftist loon. Cartoons are for children. Aka you.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 2, 2018)

*Witness: Kavanaugh Accuser Likes Having Sex with More Than one Guy at a Time*
*Gateway Pundit ^ *| October 2, 2018 | Jim Hoft 

WASHINGTON – The Senate Judiciary Committee today received a signed statement from Mr. Dennis Ketterer, the former Democratic candidate for Congress and weatherman for WJLA Channel 7 in Washington, regarding the recent allegations made by Julie Swetnick against Supreme Court nominee Judge Brett Kavanaugh. Mr. Ketterer had a relationship with Ms. Swetnick in the 1990s. Below are excerpts of the signed statement, which was provided to the committee under penalty of felony. “During a conversation about our sexual preferences, things got derailed when Julie told me that she liked to have sex with more than one guy at a time. In fact sometimes with several at one time. She wanted to know if that would be ok in our relationship.

“I asked her if this was just a fantasy of hers. She responded that she first tried sex with multiple guys while in high school and still liked it from time-to-time. She brought it up because she wanted to know if I would be interested in that.” …

“Julie never said anything about being sexually assaulted, raped, gang-raped or having sex against her will. She never mentioned Brett Kavanaugh in any capacity.” …

“Because I had lost Julie’s number I called her father to get it. When I talked to him about possibly bringing her on to help with my campaign, he told me that she had psychological and other problems at the time.” …

“I know what it’s like to be sexually assaulted and not be believed. I was 9 years old when it happened at the hands of my grandfather’s best friend.” …

“My heart still feels heavy, for me as well as Julie and the Kavanaughs. That said, based on my direct experience with Julie, I do not believe her allegations against Mr. Kavanaugh


----------



## P@triot (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ahahahaha...Fawn over Men moves the goalposts after I just made him my bitch for the three-thousandth time here on USMB. He claimed this was “not” a “legal” issue. Yet it was in accordance with the U.S. Constitution (the highest law in the land), she appeared with two attorneys, and those attorneys objected to questions during the hearing.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 2, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > He gets the Oscar for drama queen lol
> ...



A guy who sucks up to a guy that lied over 5000 times in 2 years has integrity?
Open up your copy of the New York Times (aka fake news). They just published a 40 page article detailing Trump family tax evasion schemes.
Lindsay Graham is about to hit the farm with his support of that beer guzzling blacked-out pussy-grabbing zombie of a judge.

He's on the wrong side of history


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, peaceful protests are in accordance with the Constitution and they're not courtrooms either; nor does _innocent until proven guilty _apply to them. 

And I didn't say the hearings aren't a legal issue, nor did I say they don't conform to the Constitution. I said _Innocent until proven guilty_ is a legal construct which has nothing to do with the Senate confirmation hearings.

You say the dumbest shit, ya ever notice that, Buttplug?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


aka .............you get to fabricate BS........and do a political hatchet job with no evidence to back it up.........LOL

Heard Ford is up for the Oscars now.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Yeah, so? Are ya new to politics?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nope ......just the rest of your sheep are still trying to play it's the real deal..........LOL

At least you admit it's a hatchet attack.............perhaps the other sheep will own up to that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


"Admit?" I never said otherwise.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 2, 2018)

Faun said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I know that............tell the other posters on these boards to grow a set.  LOL


----------



## Faun (Oct 2, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I'm not my brothers' keeper.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 2, 2018)

*Odd and Man at Yale*

I could care less if nominee Kavanaugh got into a bar fight at Yale in the 80’s. Gleeful reports to this effect (he was allegedly questioned by police, but not arrested) in some of the media kind of gives you the sense of the insanity we are living in. The media is tripping over themselves to get anything on this guy. The NY Times used an Op-Ed writer to write the story. She has opined strongly against him, and even the Times had to admit the choice was in error.

Several “friends” of Kavanagh at Yale have popped up to say he lied at the hearing, although none has said he ever blacked out. I almost feel like they want to be on tv and tv wants them to be there even if they shed no more real light on his drining than he did.

Accuser number 3 seems to be backtracking off the gang rape claims, though you would never know it from the way he is being portrayed.

Saturday Night Live in a moment of unrealized irony used Matt Damon to mock Kavanagh. If I had a nickel for every photo of Damon hugging Harvey Weinstein over the years I’d be rich.

Some Democrats in the Senate say he lacks judicial temperment. Odd, he didnt for 12 years on the Court. He was certainly emotional during the hearing, but he was facing not a Courtroom proceeding but a phalanx of people who have accused him of sexual assault and gang rape and praised his accuser as truthful…before her testimony, during her testimony and before his testimony. Those Democrats who would pass judgment on the credibility of his accuser set her up with her lawyer.
I dont know if he did what his accusers say, but I certainly have reasonable doubt. What I dont have a doubt about is the unseemly freezny they have in attacking him.

Yale produces some odd folks for all its elite status. Whether or not Kavanaugh turns out to be one is unlikely to be judged fairly. 

Posted in ATW


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 2, 2018)

Liberals need to stop bitching about those on the right using right wing news sources. WE ARE NOT GOING TO USE LEFT WING SOURCES!


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 2, 2018)

oreo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


CNN and Washington Posts are not credible links, they are leftist propaganda sites, try again.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 3, 2018)

I fell for her testimony, i admit that i thought something happened to her.  However, i am thinking now she just lied like she did about a lot of things....
This morning it is apparent she lied about..
Claustrophobia
Afraid of flying
No knowledge of polygraphs

Nope, another dem operative doing anything to derail and delay.  Shame on them for slander and liable a good man and his family.


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh, goodness. Christina Ford's ex-boyfriend says she helped her friend pass a polygraph test when she was going for an FBI or other State Department job, and he named names. Go here: Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm

Naughty, naughty, Demmie leadership.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 3, 2018)

Another lie....  
THIS is the woman who ambushed Senator Jeff Flake in the elevator!

A Democrat EXTREMIST and co-Executive Director of the George Soros funded Center for Popular Democracy Action. #ExposeTheLeft #ConfirmKavanaughNow


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 3, 2018)

beautress said:


> Oh, goodness. Christina Ford's ex-boyfriend says she helped her friend pass a polygraph test when she was going for an FBI or other State Department job, and he named names. Go here: Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm
> Naughty, naughty, Demmie leadership.



Hope that ridiculous *Fox News* comes crashing down when the Trump house of cards blows up and finally faces the fat lady at the end.
Trump base lives in a parallel WTF universe lol. No words can describe the insanity/crap coming out of that out of control and f...ing weird propaganda machine.

Really guys... If the Dems are capable of such perverted actions they deserve to be sent to WTF universe hell. However... 5000+ lies, tax cheating, pussy-grabin, adultery, victim shaming, kkk/Putin/Kim love fest, etc... etc... points in another eventually fatal direction.

My arms are blue from pinching myself trying to escape from this parallel WTF universe. Stephen Hawking RIP.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 3, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Liberals need to stop bitching about those on the right using right wing news sources. WE ARE NOT GOING TO USE LEFT WING SOURCES!


EVER!!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 3, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no


----------



## jc456 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yea right said:


> I fell for her testimony, i admit that i thought something happened to her.  However, i am thinking now she just lied like she did about a lot of things....
> This morning it is apparent she lied about..
> Claustrophobia
> Afraid of flying
> ...


she lied about the front door too.  she also lied that her girlfriend was there.  oops.  that one is the biggest one in my book.

Let alone she can't remember:
where
who
when
upstairs or downstairs
ride to
ride home
house
year
time of day
season

but she 100% remembers drinking one beer and kavanauh.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



You don't speak for history, and the use of this phrase is nothing more than an excuse to avoid ever having to address right and wrong for yourself, let alone make your own decision about them and stand for it as an individual.

This entire post reeks of moral cowardice and pussification. Step back, grow a pair, and then talk to me.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 3, 2018)

Avenatti produces another.  New show on CNN will be called Better Call Avenatti.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 3, 2018)

oreo said:


> I noticed you completely ignored the U.S house of representaives lol


I was thinking about Kavanaugh. (notice the title of the thread)


----------



## jc456 (Oct 3, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, goodness. Christina Ford's ex-boyfriend says she helped her friend pass a polygraph test when she was going for an FBI or other State Department job, and he named names. Go here: Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm
> ...


and then there is this....


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2018)

*REPORT: FBI NOT CLEARED TO QUESTION KAV AND FORD!*

SHAM investigation!  It was all a farce - a smokescreen!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> *REPORT: FBI NOT CLEARED TO QUESTION KAV AND FORD!*
> 
> SHAM investigation!  It was all a farce - a smokescreen!


Told you. They would have ripped Kav a new asshole under questioning.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

The Original Tree said:


> *she hosts Google Interns in her home.*


She is very well connected to Google, Feinstein and a bevy of high powered lawyers including her own brother Ralph Blasey III.


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 3, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *REPORT: FBI NOT CLEARED TO QUESTION KAV AND FORD!*
> ...



I agree!  Grassley demands?  Really?  Kavanaugh should be examined by a therapist.  He clearly has mental issues.

*Grassley Demands To See Christine Blasey Ford’s Therapy Notes*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Considering that he has the same power to issue subpoenas that a judge has . . . yeah.  Grassley demands.  And if you cared as much about geting to the truth as you cynically and dishonestly PRETEND to, you'd want all the relevant facts out in the open.

I guess now we see just how much your "outrage" has been a sham, don't we?


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

Dr.Ford had 2 attorneys: Bromwich and Katz: _ Bromwich served as the Inspector General for the Department of Justice under President *Bill Clinton*_
I am sure that Kavanaugh noticed this Bromwich lawyer next to Katz and Dr.Ford before he made the comments about a Clinton attack on his reputation. He is a Ken Starr associate that helped go after Bill Clinton.
THIS IS NO UNBIASED VICTIM case!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 3, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



*He's on the wrong side of history*

Da, we are marching toward our glorious socialist future, eh comrade?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 3, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


well he could ask if his testimony was a result of him blaming a therapy session.  Since he didn't, none is needed.  but she did, so submit your findings.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

*THIS QUESTIONING DURING THE HEARING:*

RACHEL MITCHELL: “Did you ever give Senator Feinstein or anyone else the permission to release that letter?”

Dr. Ford: “Not that I know of.” 

MITCHELL: The second is the letter that you wrote to Senator Feinstein, dated the — July 30th of this year.

MITCHELL: Did you write the letter yourself?

FORD: I did.

MITCHELL: And I — since it’s dated July 30th, did you write it on that date?

FORD: I believe so. I — it sounds right. *I was in Rehoboth, Delaware, at the time*. I could look into my calendar and try to figure that out. It seemed…

MITCHELL: Was it written on or about that date?

FORD: Yes, yes. I traveled, I think, the 26th of July to Rehoboth, Delaware. So that makes sense, because I wrote it from there.

MITCHELL: Is the letter accurate? FORD: I’ll take a minute to read it.

So, Dr. Blasey Ford was in Rehoboth Beach, Del., on 26th July 2018. Meanwhile her life-long best friend, Monica L McLean, who worked as attorney and POI in the DOJ/FBI is listed as living Rehoboth Beach, Del.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

_ Kavanaugh accuser Christine Blasey Ford moved 3,000 miles to reinvent her life. It wasn’t far enough.

From The Washington Post article on Dr. Ford:
_
Ford’s inner circle was, “How do you say this? The pretty, popular girls,” explained Andrea Evers, a close friend. “It wasn’t like we were a bunch of vapid preppies, but God, we were preppy then.”

Weekends were spent shopping at the White Flint mall, flashing fake IDs at Georgetown’s Third Edition club — the drinking age was 18 then — or flocking to the house of whoever’s parents were out of town to drink six-packs of Hamm’s or Schaefer.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 3, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> View attachment 220116


Of course you do, because Kavanaugh is your abortion fairy. And for literally no other reason.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 3, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 220116
> ...



Funny, I was just going to say the same thing about you and Ford.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 3, 2018)

Abortion fairy.... lol good one.  You do have command of the english language.  I applaud you sir/ma`am.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

OK: The FBI has interviewed many people. It has been noted that Squi appears all over Kavanaugh's calendars. Squi is Chris Garrett and he has been interviewed by the FBI according to his lawyers. Christine Blasey Ford admitted at the hearing that Squi was her boyfriend. Some people seem to think that her issues are over this relationship. The Rhode Island Senator and the woman investigator questioned both Dr. Ford and Judge Kavanaugh on a July 1 party. As the calendars show, young Brett Kavanaugh spent a lot of time with Squi- Chris Garrett who was dating Chrissy. Yey the calendar shows that Brett and Squi were leaving for a trip together the next day. Is any of this important? Or did Christine Blasey know many personal details of Kavanaugh's life making her a perfect trojan horse for nasty Democrats?


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

Tim Gaudette, host of July 1, 1982, party on Brett Kavanaugh’s calendar, interviews with FBI: Report - Tim Gaudette, host of July 1, 1982, party on Brett Kavanaugh’s calendar, interviews with FBI: Report - @washtimes
On Monday, three days into the probe, the White House gave the FBI approval to interview him and others.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 3, 2018)

Yea right said:


> Abortion fairy.... lol good one.  You do have command of the english language.  I applaud you sir/ma`am.


Wasnt a compliment.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 3, 2018)

Yea right said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > Abortion fairy.... lol good one.  You do have command of the english language.  I applaud you sir/ma`am.
> ...


Believe me, an insult from you is,indeed, a compliment.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 3, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Kavanaugh or Trump could have avoided a '*court of public opinion*' had they insisted on an investigation by the FBI.


Kavanaugh had already had something like 6 background checks by the F.B.I. Did you expect the seventh to produce the magic felony you desperately desire?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 3, 2018)

Things continue to get messier and messier for Dr. Ford. Potential felony perjury and her attorneys are refusing to turn over evidence (which _really_ makes one wonder).

Did Christine Blasey Ford lie to the Senate about polygraphs? See the evidence for yourself.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 3, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Things continue to get messier and messier for Dr. Ford. Potential felony perjury and her attorneys are refusing to turn over evidence (which _really_ makes one wonder).
> 
> Did Christine Blasey Ford lie to the Senate about polygraphs? See the evidence for yourself.




I hope they stretch that bitch’s hide and nail it to the wall. whats even better is how the libtards here have crawled back under their rocks. They were all had yet again by the DNC lies, lol. Maybe they can go back to Russia again?


----------



## The Purge (Oct 3, 2018)

What evidence?....It never took place withthe judge,...but I hear it was Chuchy Schumer who really did the dirty! 

*Kavanaugh Accuser Still Hasn’t Submitted Evidence of Sexual Assault Allegation: Grassley*
*The Epoch Times ^ *

Christine Ford, who has accused Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexually assaulting her in 1982, still hasn’t submitted material evidence supporting her claim, according to Senate Judiciary Committee head Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa).

Ford’s allegation relies heavily on three components: a polygraph exam she took earlier this year, notes from a therapy session in 2012, and eyewitness testimony. She has been unable to obtain the latter as all of her named witnesses and people at the alleged party where the alleged assault happened have denied being at the party and/or witnessing the alleged crime.

That includes her longtime friend Leland Keyser, who definitively stated several days prior to Ford’s public testimony before the committee on Sept. 27 that she had never met Kavanaugh nor attended a party like the one Ford described. Keyser reaffirmed the statement on Sept. 29.

Grassley said in a letter sent to Ford’s attorneys that he wants them to send him the other two material evidence components, or the exam and therapist notes.

“Your continued withholding of material evidence despite multiple requests is unacceptable as the Senate exercises its constitutional responsibility of advice and consent for a judicial nomination. I urge you to comply promptly with my requests,” Grassley wrote in the Oct. 2 letter.

Therapist Notes

The only news agency that Ford has spoken to, the left-leaning Washington Post, stated that it was provided some of the therapist’s notes, but Ford said during the testimony that she wasn’t sure if she provided the notes to the Post or summarized them for a reporter.

According to the Post story, which first named Ford as the accuser, the therapist notes state several descriptions about the alleged assault that Ford has later claimed the therapist misunderstood, such as the number of people present.

“Your previous response to this request—that ‘[t]hese records contain private, highly sensitive information that is not necessary for the committee to assess the credibility of [Dr. Ford’s] testimony’—is not justified, based on the fact that this material has been presented as a key component supporting allegations made by your client, including the presentation to The Washington Post,” Grassley wrote to Ford’s lawyers.

Polygraph Exam

He also noted that he has not received any information pertaining to a polygraph exam conducted on Ford, including all audio or video recordings and all polygraph charts and other data.

“Dr. Ford cited the results of this polygraph examination to support her allegations. It’s unfair to rely on the results of a polygraph examination while withholding the materials necessary to assess the accuracy of the results,” Grassley wrote.

Grassley said he also wants any other information that was shared with a reporter or anyone else at a media organization, including a conversation with a Post reporter on WhatsApp.

“On the eve of our hearing, you provided a single screenshot of Dr. Ford’s WhatsApp correspondence with The Washington Post tip line. But Dr. Ford testified the next day that she had continued her conversation, ‘under the encrypted app,’ with a reporter. Your failure to provide the entirety of Dr. Ford’s correspondence with The Post again suggests a lack of candor,” according to Grassley.

In the letter, Grassley also noted that an ex-boyfriend of Ford’s has come forward to claim that Ford flew a number of times with him and never indicated a fear of tight spaces during the six years they were together, from 1992 to 1998.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 3, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Kavanaugh had already had something like 6 background checks by the F.B.I.


Dennis Hastert cleared background checks, too.


----------



## NathanCross (Oct 3, 2018)

This case reveals just how deep our divisions are in America today. Hopefully, the nation can survive this era of severe polarization.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

Mitch McConnell sets up final Kavanaugh vote for Saturday Mitch McConnell sets up final Kavanaugh vote for Saturday


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 3, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh or Trump could have avoided a '*court of public opinion*' had they insisted on an investigation by the FBI.
> ...



Number 7 is *focused *on sexual misconduct and behavior while under the influence of alcohol. Should be pretty quick... actually the report is available tomorrow morning at 8AM

Did he lie under oath? Maybe yes.... maybe no


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

The Purge said:


> What evidence?....It never took place withthe judge,...but I hear it was Chuchy Schumer who really did the dirty!
> 
> *Kavanaugh Accuser Still Hasn’t Submitted Evidence of Sexual Assault Allegation: Grassley
> The Epoch Times ^ *
> ...


http://confirmkavanaugh.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/10.02.18-CEG-to-Ford-Attorneys.pdf


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

IMPORTANT NEWS

Mitch McConnell sets up final Kavanaugh vote for Saturday Mitch McConnell sets up final Kavanaugh vote for Saturday 


The FBI confidential Kavanaugh report: Who's allowed to read it and where The FBI confidential Kavanaugh report: Who's allowed to read it and where via @nbcnews


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2018)

Who cares about Kavanaugh's drinking or alleged assaults. I care that he might be appointed to one of the highest offices in the land and acted like a spoiled little brat when interviewed. You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 3, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Who cares about Kavanaugh's drinking or alleged assaults. I care that he might be appointed to one of the highest offices in the land and acted like a spoiled little brat when interviewed. You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.









No, America wants more fucking stoned DemonRATS to lead this country into the next depression!


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2018)

You Don't Think The Clintons Played A Part In The Kavanaugh Attacks? Check Out This Memo From 1998... - DCWhispers.com


----------



## beautress (Oct 3, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, goodness. Christina Ford's ex-boyfriend says she helped her friend pass a polygraph test when she was going for an FBI or other State Department job, and he named names. Go here: Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm
> ...


There is no Trump house of cards, what you see is what you get. He was placed by Americans who knew we needed a wealth maven to restore the world market place so the free world doesn't fall apart since poverty is one of the leading causes for war. Few people who saw Christine Ford's Academy master performance could guess she was covering up for the DNC whirlpool spiral downward since all the DNC years of lying, fixing elections with multiple votes they solicited from their apparatchiks, busloads of foreign emigrants taken to DNC-controlled voting centers to be coached by volunteers who could speak English and point out who and what to vote for while voting.

Please stop pinching yourself. President Trump is doing serious problem-solving, and he will be successful. Every once in a while, you see him at his church worship services. That tells me that he is doing his best to make up for any personal mistakes he has made, and he's worshiping with Americans, never against us. He knows how to give and take, and he knows how to make his enemy into a trusted friend. In the market, he is making many middle-class investors wealthy. I'd recommend the DNC party bosses cut the crap and take part in this man who can and will make wise people wealthy--by wise, I mean wise  share their wealth with down-and-out human beings.

Pray for Trump, and pray for Kavanaugh, both of whom will influence America for many years beyond their own lifespan. May our leaders bring us all good things, and may we learn to treasure each other as contributors to this country's heritage. >>>>>>>> :grouphug:

Time to hibernate for the day. Good night, all.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2018)

The Purge said:


> No, America wants more fucking stoned DemonRATS to lead this country into the next depression!



Yeah. Stoned Dems is a real cause for concern in 2018 America....


----------



## The Purge (Oct 3, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > No, America wants more fucking stoned DemonRATS to lead this country into the next depression!
> ...


More so than a few beers by a judge!


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



As mentioned. Don't mind the drinking, it's his lack of self control at the hearings that would give me cause for concern if I was a US citizen.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 3, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That's because unlike the judge  You are less than dog shit, a SC judge is a big deal, whether your pea brain can cope with that or not!


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 3, 2018)

The Purge said:


> I think you are an evil rapist, that picks on children with your friends to have sex with. .Difi!
> 
> Care to refute that?



Poor analogy. I'm not going for a spot on the USSC. Also, there is evidence in his own writing that he drank like a fish when he was at college. That's not the problem though. It's his judicial record and acting like a spoiled brat with no dignity when at the hearing. Mind you, in a world where Donald Trump is the POTUS this is not surprising.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 3, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are an evil rapist, that picks on children with your friends to have sex with. .Difi!
> ...


Your interpretation of a man under attack by a bunch of low intellect politicians  and a group of mind dead zombie baby killers  is far away from where NORMAL people see his remarks....I imagine that is why we call you on the left ABNORMALS....You have no honor, ethics, morals or courage...pathetic!


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > No, America wants more fucking stoned DemonRATS to lead this country into the next depression!
> ...



Actually, the Dear Leader has copped to downing a whole six pack an hour before class and how it affected his academics. Your Dear Leader also copped to getting into fights and doing more in the way of drugs than just weed. 

SO -- the only way OUT of this is to say the standards are LOWER for a POTUS than a SCt judge. Or for everyone to agree that youthful indiscretions do NOT make the person and stop being zealous hypocrites of the 1st Order. 

It's all hypocritical bullshit. Criminalizing kids and college students for life for stuff you've probably done. In FACT -- NONE of that would prevent you from serving in the govt with the HIGHEST clearances available -- if you were honest about it. 

That's why this is so ugly.  No one's got any consistent moral ground to stand on here. 

Stoned, beer guzzling, fighting POTUS NOT a concern? But "I like beer is"?? C'mon.. Get off my cloud.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...




Sad that the debate has to be whose guy did what drugs and drank how much beer, whisky and so on. So now Blasey Ford has been utterly discredited. All this time wasted on tactical maneuvers to keep a guy off the SCOTUS based on some dumb ho’s lie. Sad thing is, it’s going to get worse.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are an evil rapist, that picks on children with your friends to have sex with. .Difi!
> ...



* That's not the problem though. It's his judicial record*

Problem with his judicial record? Link?

*and acting like a spoiled brat with no dignity when at the hearing*

When did he act with less than perfect decorum prior to this BS 36 year old fable that was used to slander him?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2018)

The Purge said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...




Gotta agree. Rape is a nasty act of violence. I would expect any man, or woman to get alittle uppity after being called a gang rapist and a drunk infront of his wife, kids and three billion or so people.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Not supposed to fight back. Dems expect all their targets to cave. It's an aggressive act to defend your reputation, but obviously not aggressive to pile on and pound an innocent person and his cred and his family into the ground with NO REMORSE or no apologies.

If the FBI report is NOT made public after 300 threads on USMB about this horrid saga, the Congress will be INCITING more confrontation between citizens for years to come.

Needs to be used publicly to correct the wrongs that were done here. And make sure Avennati and the Slime Squad don't get rewarded as Heroes of the Resistance.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...




Not only the family and such, but his colleagues and peers. Then, after he is seated, every decision he opines on that either side doesn’t like this whole thing will start all over again. Makes me wonder though, if the Democratic Party has the power, would it be crazy to think they may try and impeach him ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Who cares about Kavanaugh's drinking or alleged assaults. I care that he might be appointed to one of the highest offices in the land and acted like a spoiled little brat when interviewed. You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.


I agree he was pathetic but I'd rather not have a liar on the SC that basically threatened the dem senators.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 4, 2018)

Poor stonewalling DemonRats. Lost another round! But hey, it was ugly in between huh? Lot’s of bullshit drama!


----------



## hadit (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are an evil rapist, that picks on children with your friends to have sex with. .Difi!
> ...



Which of his rulings don't you like?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I agree he was pathetic but I'd rather not have a liar on the SC that basically threatened the dem senators.



If you were a hardcore leftist senator running for reelection in West Virginia, North Dakota or Indiana, would you rather have Kavanaugh on the campaign trail with your opponent next week instead, reporting back to the electorate and letting them see that he isn't the Heavy Drinking Gang Banger that libs say shouldn't be on the court?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Actually, the Dear Leader has copped to downing a whole six pack an hour before class and how it affected his academics. Your Dear Leader also copped to getting into fights and doing more in the way of drugs than just weed.


What, you mean he didn't throw a screaming fit in front of the world, interspersed with blubbering, "poor me" fake crying and blaming partisan attacks for having to talk about it?

Thank you for accidentally bringing  that important disctinction to the discussion.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

The vote is on. The fate of Robert Freaking Packwood is something that Collins and Murkowski need to consider.

Packwood was just one of 2 Republican Judases that voted against Justice Thomas back in 1991.  

The Dems turned against him in a heartbeat, running him out on a rail without hesitation just a few years later. What he was accused of doing was nothing compared to Ted Kennedy,  but they showed no loyalty to Packwood for his vote.


----------



## beautress (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares about Kavanaugh's drinking or alleged assaults. I care that he might be appointed to one of the highest offices in the land and acted like a spoiled little brat when interviewed. You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.
> ...


What threats did Dr. Kavanaugh make, and to whom?


----------



## Redfish (Oct 4, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




ford and kav have already been questioned by the judicial committee.   the dems claimed that there were witnesses who would collaborate her story.  the FBI looked for them and questioned them,  they found nothing.  Ford is a nutcase dem/lib liar who should be prosecuted for perjury and slander, and then locked up in the mental hospital where she belongs.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 4, 2018)

I hope the vote is a 50-50 tie and Pence gets to decide this.  That would be fitting.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh had already had something like 6 background checks by the F.B.I.
> ...


anyone will as long as people don't report it.  kind of makes sense right?  how can an agency find something that doesn't exist?  you really have no clue on life.  wow.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence?....It never took place withthe judge,...but I hear it was Chuchy Schumer who really did the dirty!
> ...


when one doesn't respect our laws.  this is what happens.  sorry day in america when under oath means poop poo


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Who cares about Kavanaugh's drinking or alleged assaults. I care that he might be appointed to one of the highest offices in the land and acted like a spoiled little brat when interviewed. You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.


who cares what you think instead.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh had already had something like 6 background checks by the F.B.I.
> ...


So I ask again...what is a seventh background check going to uncover? This is immature nonsense from a bunch of tools who can't accept they had their asses handed to them in the election by President Trump.

Dude...as your hero Barack Obama said, "elections have consequences". You gave the American people Hitlery Clinton. They gave you the middle finger. Just accept the fact that Brett Kavanaugh is your next Supreme Court Justice and move on with your miserable little life.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.


Then why did you applaud the appointment of Ruth Bader Ginsburg?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Kavanaugh had already had something like 6 background checks by the F.B.I.
> ...


BTW, would you know if anyone would have a claim on you if you didn't know about it?   

And then if there was something out there, when would you eventually learn about it?

WHEN THEY REPORT IT.  duh
Oh one more thing.  If the fbi ran another background check, Eight,  on kavanaugh, they still wouldn't find anything.  Want to know why?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


just curios genius, what would you ask him?  Wouldn't you first have to find something to catch him in a lie?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.


The Aussie Idiot's post here reveals what the real issue is for the left. They _thought_ they could delay the hearings long enough to the elections (which they _think_ they are going to win) by making the most horrific false allegations imaginable. The problem is, much like Trump, instead of running from the left, this nominee has dug his heels in. Now the left is literally wetting themselves because they realize two things:

1. This is not a man who will back down to the progressive playbook

2. They pissed him off and made an enemy of him. See #1.

He's going to revel in sticking it to every left-wing administration across the land for the next 35 years and I'm going to laugh _every_ time he does it. Watching you guys be forced to swallow the big pile of poo you created by violating every single basic premise of the U.S. Constitution is the ultimate entertainment. You guys love to abuse your power. You live for it. Until you no longer have that power. Then you pee down your own legs and fall to the ground wailing. Sorry chief...you should have listened to us small government conservatives. You wanted big government wielding unlimited authority? You got it! Long live Justice Kavanaugh!

(And just think...Ruth Bader Ginsburg is certain to die very soon! Trump will get THREE Supreme Court Justice appointments!!!)


----------



## P@triot (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...


That wasn't found under the first six. _Sorry_.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 4, 2018)

*'Democrats’ Kavanaugh assassination is reuniting the Right*



https://nypost.com/2018/10/03/democr...ing-the-right/
Brett Kavanaugh is no longer a mere Supreme Court nominee. His name is now a veritable conservative cause — one that has united the right for the first time since the 2016 primary sent Republicans quarreling over Trump and Never Trump.... Whatever the outcome of the immediate contest, it’s increasingly clear that Democrats and the media establishment made an enormous miscalculation by waging total war against Kavanaugh and his family.... Liberals set out to cast the federal judge — amiable, well-credentialed, mildly conservative — as a demon. In the process, they have reminded GOP voters and all but the most stubborn Never Trump intellectuals that there are worse things than Donald Trump’s outbursts and the ineptitude of congressional Republicans..... The result of all this: Republicans are now more fired up about the November midterm elections than Democrats. NPR reported Wednesday: “In July, there was a 10-point gap between the number of Democrats and Republicans saying the November elections were ‘very important.’ Now, that is down to 2 points, a statistical tie.”

~~~~~~
Progressive Marxist Socialist (DSA) Democrats are about to be hoisted by their own petard. The entire cabal that orchestrated this mess need to be arrested for Sedition. This could be likened to the bombing of Pearl Harbor. A surprise attack, showing no mercy, and near ultimate destruction and loss of lives.
But, like Japanese Admiral Yamamoto reportedly said, We’ve only awakened a “sleeping giant”, the Conservatives are now gearing up to nuke them in November. You don’t keep prodding the Tiger, eventually he’ll get pissed, and eat you. 
There is more at stake than the fate of one man. What’s truly at stake is the future of America. This is a fight conservatives cannot afford to lose. We must come together or we will hang separately. Everything we believe in, our Country, Freedom, Consitution, and our children's future is at stake.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

*GOP’s Grassley Says Nothing New in Kavanaugh Report 
Democrats say FBI probe that was initiated a week ago wasn’t thorough *

_Siobhan Hughes, _The Wall Street Journal

WASHINGTON—As Senators began reviewing a highly anticipated FBI report on Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh, the White House said it found no corroboration of the sexual-misconduct allegations against him after examining the results, according to people familiar with the matter.

Pivotal senators could draw different conclusions than the White House, but either way, the Senate will decide by this weekend whether or not to confirm Judge Kavanaugh, as the repercussions are set to spill out into the streets of Washington and beyond.

The FBI report’s completion has set in motion a rapid-fire sequence of events, as a nomination fight that began three months ago and was slowed by partisan battling could be over by Saturday.

The FBI findings arrived at the U.S. Capitol overnight, Senate Judiciary Committee Chuck Grassley (R., Iowa) said early Thursday morning. Mr. Grassley and his aides were to review the report first, followed by Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D., Calif.) and members of her staff, according to a Senate Republican aide.

Republicans and Democrats would then take turns reviewing the report, Mr. Grassley said. The documents are available only in a secure location to reduce the chance that confidential information would be disclosed.

After being briefed on it, Mr. Grassley said investigators had found nothing to corroborate the accusations. “There’s nothing in it that we didn’t already know,” Mr. Grassley said. “This investigation found no hint of misconduct.”

Mr. Grassley said the FBI didn’t find third parties who could attest to the allegations of misconduct, and unearthed no contemporaneous evidence.

A senior White House official said Thursday morning that having reviewed the FBI report, the “The White House feels very confident in Kavanaugh and stands behind him.”


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

*Thursday, Oct 4, 2018 *

*SENATE FLOOR PROCEEDINGS*

*THURSDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2018*

The Senate will convene at 11:00 AM. Following Leader remarks, the Senate will proceed to Executive Session and resume consideration of Cal. #1127, Brett M. Kavanaugh, of Maryland, to be an Associate Justice of the Supreme Court of the United States.

@SenateFloor


----------



## Yea right (Oct 4, 2018)

So why didn’t Feinstein and chuckie take any questions?  Their position is weak and a farce. Attack and delay.  If those 5 senators don’t vote yes, they will be unemployed come Election Day.  Of course snowflake is retiring but he won’t be allowed to forget.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Yea right said:


> So why didn’t Feinstein and chuckie take any questions?  Their position is weak and a farce. Attack and delay.  If those 5 senators don’t vote yes, they will be unemployed come Election Day.  Of course snowflake is retiring but he won’t be allowed to forget.


I will say once again, any GOP that votes no, loses all money for any other election cycle from the GOP!! fk them.  these are really nasty people who live in DC.  they have no common man sincerity


----------



## P@triot (Oct 4, 2018)

The hypocrisy of the Dumbocrats in display once again


> So let’s talk about PizzaGate. No, I’m not saying there’s any credibility in that absurd conspiracy theory. But what I am saying is that if Democrats and liberals are really serious about believing every allegation of sexual assault, then the FBI needs to drag Hillary Clinton and John Podesta (and pretty much every Democrat) into a dark room and interrogate them under harsh overhead lighting. And the video of those interrogations should be recorded and published online for my unending amusement.


If Dumbocrats believe EVERY allegation should be taken seriously and investigated to the fullest extent, it's time to issue subpoenas to Hitlery Clinton, John Pedophile, I mean, Podesta, and company!

Commentary: If Dems are serious about believing sex allegations, then let’s look at PizzaGate again


----------



## Yea right (Oct 4, 2018)

Chuckie just said that Ford is more credible than kavanaugh. Ha.... ford has many holes in her story, she has given 2,3 and sometimes 4 renditions of the story.  None of her witnesses can cooroborate her stories.  She can’t remember many many details of that night. Her boyfriend destroyed her reasons for being afraid of flying and why she needed two doors, btw,?i heard the two door thing happened in 2008 but her marriage counseling was in 2012.  Wow if that is the basis for chucks belief that ford has any credibility then he truly is a fool. On the other hand, kavanaugh admitted to liking beer, had a comprehensive calendar of events of that summer which showed everything he did, went through 7 fbi checks showing no issues, hundreds of character letters from women from all times of his life, fords witnesses corroborate his story.  Good lord, only the far left won’t admit it’s all about delay!  Come November the vast majority of the dem party will have choices to be made.  I won’t be surprised if dem turnout will be low and the majority of them will vote moderately and with the past months antics in mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I agree he was pathetic but I'd rather not have a liar on the SC that basically threatened the dem senators.
> ...


If I was a a hardcore leftist senator I would love to have Kav on the campaign trail with my opponent. That would be grounds for impeaching Kav if I am correct.  I doubt SC justices are allowed to campaign for either party. Even if that isnt correct I would love to have  Kav drive more women into voting for me.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 4, 2018)

*They’ll be out there trying to unhinge the already unhinged
When the Braying Democrat Jackass Cries Wolf One Too Many Times*​
When the Braying Democrat Jackass Cries Wolf One Too Many Times
Thank you,  Christine Blasey Ford.  The uncorroborated scandal in which you played the leading role, the one meant to take down Supreme Court nominee Judge Brett Kavanaugh, backfired and is taking down the Democrat Party instead.... It’s never prudent to run away and join the circus even when it’s the likes of Democrat trusty Dianne Feinstein waving the carrot under the donkey’s nose.... At day’s end It’s not Dr. Christine Ford who will be longest remembered by the public masses but the Democrats, who in their hate-fueled mission to take down President Donald Trump, through Kavanaugh, will be remembered for attempting to toss Rule of Law and Due Process out the window.... That’s because the Mothers who want to save their little boys from character assassination before they even get out of grade school vastly outnumber Hollywood stars and elected senators keeping the movement mobile.... Meanwhile, like the so many others under furious attack by the spittle-flecked prog-left, Brett Kavanaugh was only down, but never out.

~~~~~~
As the mask continues to come off Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrats aka DSA, regular people are discovering the battle isn't Right vs Left, but Good vs Evil. The really sad thing about this is that an honorable man has had his reputation stained by Progressive Marxist Socialist Democrat operatives - false accusers. Obviously, Christine Blasey Ford is an academic type and most are atheist who believe their ancestors were monkeys. The one thing that we have to remember is that we can't reason with descendants of monkeys, and we can't expect monkey-men or monkey-women to have a conscience. Their primary concern is getting the apple regardless of the means used to get it.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> If I was a a hardcore leftist senator I would love to have Kav on the campaign trail with my opponent. That would be grounds for impeaching Kav if I am correct.  I doubt SC justices are allowed to campaign for either party. Even if that isnt correct I would love to have  Kav drive more women into voting for me.




I'm talking about if Kavanaugh is defeated this weekend.

Not if he's confirmed, in which case it will be just water under the bridge.

Maybe you're right, but I think that Heitkamp, Machin and Donnelly want to avoid a vote entirely.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

Yea right said:


> So why didn’t Feinstein and chuckie take any questions? Their position is weak and a farce. Attack and delay. If those 5 senators don’t vote yes, they will be unemployed come Election Day. Of course snowflake is retiring but he won’t be allowed to forget.


Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) .
“Why shouldn’t America see all the facts?” he asked.
_earlier in the process Schumer:_
"I strongly believe Judge Kavanaugh should withdraw from consideration," Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > If I was a a hardcore leftist senator I would love to have Kav on the campaign trail with my opponent. That would be grounds for impeaching Kav if I am correct.  I doubt SC justices are allowed to campaign for either party. Even if that isnt correct I would love to have  Kav drive more women into voting for me.
> ...


I've never had any doubt that Kav was going to be a SC from the moment Drumpf said he was not going to pull the nomination. Repubs have the numbers and they controlled the scope of what the FBI could do.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

dcbl said:


> say it with me friend:
> 
> *JUSTICE BRETT KAVANAGH*


He will be a great judge that exemplifies character and a character...beer all around!


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Republicans only have the numbers because the Left doesn't have a case.  The people can see through bullshit.   There are enough soft brained marginal Republicans like Flake and Collins that hate their President enough to be mavericks.

Right now, the Democrats need to really pray to Almighty God that all the GOP'ers stick together.   Because if Kav were to lose, it will kill the candidacies of ultraliberal Manchin and Donnelly.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Ultraliberals are now starting to move to "undecided" on the Kavanaugh issue.      Schumer is about to get schlonged royally.

Joe Manchin ‘Undecided’ On Kavanaugh, Notes Allegations Are From Judge’s Youth | HuffPost


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

time to turn on the tv and get off the usmb


*THURSDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2018*
The Senate will convene at 11:00 AM. Following Leader remarks, the Senate will proceed to Executive Session and resume consideration of Cal. #1127, Brett M. Kavanaugh, of Maryland, to be an Associate Justice of the Supreme Court of the United States.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Nope. Repubs have the numbers because thats who controls the senate. 

I think you are going to be unpleasantly surprised come Nov regardless.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...



Are you a partisan dumbass?  Am I really looking forward to your delusional hopes and dreams of SOMEHOW getting your way being crushed into your face?

That'd be a big 'YES' on both counts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> anyone will as long as people don't report it. kind of makes sense right? how can an agency find something that doesn't exist?


Contradicting yourself in a span of 3 sentences...that's quite a feat, but you often make it look very easy, professor.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Nope. Repubs have the numbers because thats who controls the senate.
> 
> I think you are going to be unpleasantly surprised come Nov regardless.




The GOP controls the Senate, but they don't control every senator


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

*Phil Mattingly*‏Verified account @*Phil_Mattingly*
All 3 undecided GOP Senators - Flake, Collins and Murkowski - are now in the SCIF reviewing the FBI investigation themselves


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



Tell you the truth, I think this was a big turning point in public opinion, the Democrats trying to insist that his behavior was unacceptable and outrageous and egregious.  There is not an HONEST person in this country who hears that and doesn't think, "If someone called ME a rapist, I'd be doing a hell of a lot worse than that."

As usual, the Democrats overplayed their hand with their eagerness to try to vilify literally every breath Kavanaugh draws.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you're right, but I think that Heitkamp, Machin and Donnelly want to avoid a vote entirely.
> ...



I'm hoping Kav gets nominated... The 'elections have consequences' will finally wake up a few dormant synaptic connections in liberal camps. Who knows, they might get out of their plastic croc slippers and decide that pulling babies out with clothe hangers in seedy basements after RoeVWade is reversed might not be a good idea.

When the only force left against the infiltration of 'church and gun' lobbies in government and pushing 'intelligent design' / anti-science initiatives are Dems... you've got serious adaptation issues as per the global village.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone will as long as people don't report it. kind of makes sense right? how can an agency find something that doesn't exist?
> ...


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

*MEET JUDGE KAVANAUGH*

15 years ago he was...
assistant to the President (Bush)
White House Staff Secretary
and, nominated for the United States Court of Appeals.

HE WAS THE PRINCIPAL AUTHOR OF THE STARR REPORT

HE WAS A KEY PLAYER DURING IMPEACHMENT PROCEEDINGS
AGAINST BILL CLINTON FOR HIS SEXUAL LIAISONS


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want pathetic cry babies sitting on the bench.
> ...



I hate to rain on your party, but I actually really doubt that Kavanaugh would use his seat on the Court that way.  Not that I don't understand the temptation, but if there's one thing his professional record and his personal behavior through this ordeal has shown us, it's that he is both a professional who takes his responsibility to the law seriously and a Christian who takes his responsibility to God seriously.  Any man who has raised his children to understand the tenet of praying for those who hurt you - which many Christians struggle with - understands the poisonous nature of resentment and hatred.

I will say, however, that the Democrats have pretty much screwed themselves out of ever being able to cozy up to him at Washington parties and whatnot and influencing his opinions toward their ends.  I doubt very much, Christian or not, if he's ever going to give any of these asshats the time of day in the future.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I hate to rain on your party, but I actually really doubt that Kavanaugh would use his seat on the Court that way.  Not that I don't understand the temptation, but if there's one thing his professional record and his personal behavior through this ordeal has shown us, it's that he is both a professional who takes his responsibility to the law seriously and *a Christian who takes his responsibility to God seriously.  Any man who has raised his children to understand the tenet of praying for those who hurt you - which many Christians struggle with - understands the poisonous nature of resentment and hatred.*
> I will say, however, that the Democrats have pretty much screwed themselves out of ever being able to cozy up to him at Washington parties and whatnot and influencing his opinions toward their ends.  I doubt very much, Christian or not, if he's ever going to give any of these asshats the time of day in the future.



The first settlers of 'Merica were escaping the oppression of the church. Founding fathers tried to build a constitution that respected religious beliefs but also tried to keep religion out of politics. In essence, the real fight here is *God VS secular 'Merica  *... you'd be hypocritical to pretend otherwise.

The opportunity offered by the 'electoral college' victory is short-lived and Mitch knows it. The bible-belt is pushing Jesus full-throttle.

Hallelujah Trump/Jesus freaks


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > So why didn’t Feinstein and chuckie take any questions?  Their position is weak and a farce. Attack and delay.  If those 5 senators don’t vote yes, they will be unemployed come Election Day.  Of course snowflake is retiring but he won’t be allowed to forget.
> ...



That's why Flake is such a problem.  He's not running for re-election, and he's pretty clearly decided that the lack of any need to get votes has freed him from any obligation to his constituents.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea right said:
> ...


yep, he said so on 60 minutes.  funny he outed himself on national tv.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Yea right said:


> Chuckie just said that Ford is more credible than kavanaugh. Ha.... ford has many holes in her story, she has given 2,3 and sometimes 4 renditions of the story.  None of her witnesses can cooroborate her stories.  She can’t remember many many details of that night. Her boyfriend destroyed her reasons for being afraid of flying and why she needed two doors, btw,?i heard the two door thing happened in 2008 but her marriage counseling was in 2012.  Wow if that is the basis for chucks belief that ford has any credibility then he truly is a fool. On the other hand, kavanaugh admitted to liking beer, had a comprehensive calendar of events of that summer which showed everything he did, went through 7 fbi checks showing no issues, hundreds of character letters from women from all times of his life, fords witnesses corroborate his story.  Good lord, only the far left won’t admit it’s all about delay!  Come November the vast majority of the dem party will have choices to be made.  I won’t be surprised if dem turnout will be low and the majority of them will vote moderately and with the past months antics in mind.



We all know that when Democrats say "credible", they mean "The person I am going to believe no matter what!"


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> The first settlers of 'Merica were escaping the oppression of the church.




Actually, you have it half assed backwards.

The settlers came to America to escape the *persecution *of the church by the government.
They were seeking the right to practice their faith in peace, without interference from the government, not an atheistic dystopia.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> That's why Flake is such a problem.  He's not running for re-election, and he's pretty clearly decided that the lack of any need to get votes has freed him from any obligation to his constituents.




If Flake is planning to change parties and run as a "D" for President in two years, a "no" vote could be a feather in his cap.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The first settlers of 'Merica were escaping the oppression of the church.
> ...


freedom of the individual was the goal of our FFs.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



He's already nominated, fathead.  Try to keep up.

I'm really looking forward to you having to deal with the reality that your attempt to gin up leftists succeeded only in galvanizing your opposition and making the election harder for you.

Would that all leftists were as honest about their repugnance and hatred for anything normal and decent.  There'd be a lot fewer rank-and-file voters fooled into tolerating the left if that were true.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to rain on your party, but I actually really doubt that Kavanaugh would use his seat on the Court that way.  Not that I don't understand the temptation, but if there's one thing his professional record and his personal behavior through this ordeal has shown us, it's that he is both a professional who takes his responsibility to the law seriously and *a Christian who takes his responsibility to God seriously.  Any man who has raised his children to understand the tenet of praying for those who hurt you - which many Christians struggle with - understands the poisonous nature of resentment and hatred.*
> ...



Way to utterly misunderstand and misinterpret history in your lame attempt to appropriate it for yourself.

Just keep yammering about how America was built on a dislike of religion.  That'll DEFINITELY play well in "flyover country".  No, really.  You should absolutely run with that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why Flake is such a problem.  He's not running for re-election, and he's pretty clearly decided that the lack of any need to get votes has freed him from any obligation to his constituents.
> ...



He's not planning to run any more at all, that I'm aware of.  Word is he's probably going into lobbying.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The first settlers of 'Merica were escaping the oppression of the church.
> ...


Erm.... we all need to read up a bit. Maybe a bit more complex...

America's True History of Religious Tolerance      |     History | Smithsonian

_From the earliest arrival of Europeans on America’s shores, religion has often been a cudgel, used to discriminate, suppress and even kill the foreign, the “heretic” and the “unbeliever”—including the “heathen” natives already here. Moreover, while it is true that the vast majority of early-generation Americans were Christian, the pitched battles between various Protestant sects and, more explosively, between Protestants and Catholics, present an unavoidable contradiction to the widely held notion that America is a “Christian nation.”

_


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


shit man, flake isn't a lame duck, he's a fking dead duck.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I frankly think, like any other employer, the people of a state should have the option to say, "No thanks, just go now" when an elected official declares he's going to retire at the end of his term.  You can't really trust an employee to still be giving you his best effort when keeping his job is no longer a motivation.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


nor there is any incentive to do good for the constituents.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 4, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Way to utterly misunderstand and misinterpret history in your lame attempt to appropriate it for yourself.
> Just keep yammering about how America was built on a dislike of religion.  That'll DEFINITELY play well in "flyover country".  No, really.  You should absolutely run with that.



Congrats on your distortion effort. The idea is to keep religious shit out of government. Thanks for keeping your religious feelings at home


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Way to utterly misunderstand and misinterpret history in your lame attempt to appropriate it for yourself.
> ...


well actually it is about keeping government out of churches.  but what the fk do you know?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 4, 2018)

Leftists Unleash Last-Ditch Attempt To Stop Kavanaugh: He's A Perjurer! He's Not.


----------



## Obama2020 (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Lobbying in the Shadows: Religious Interest Groups in the Legislative Process

_The advent of the new religious institutionalism has brought the relationship between religion and the state to the fore once again. Yet, for all the talk of the appropriateness of religion–state interactions, scholars have yet to examine how it functions. This Article analyzes the critical, yet usually invisible, role of “religious interest groups”—lobby groups representing religious institutions or individuals—in shaping federal legislation. In recent years, religious interest groups have come to dominate political discourse. Groups such as Priests for Life, Friends Committee on National Legislation, Women’s Christian Temperance Union, and American Jewish Congress have entered the political fray to lobby for legislative change that is reflective of specific religious values. These religious interest groups collectively spend over $350 million every year attempting to entrench religious values into the law. These groups have become the primary mechanism for religious involvement in federal politics, but, surprisingly, the place and role of these groups has yet to be examined by legal scholars._


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Obama2020 said:
> ...




of course you are wrong on this as well.     When the great Hernan Cortes came to Mexico and saw the people engaged in human sacrifice, he knew he had to help the victims of Aztec brutality.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


How did he help them by killing more natives than they could have done by themselves in 3 generations?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

In Todays News







Thousands Of Protesters Rally In Final Push To 'Cancel Kavanaugh' | HuffPost


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In Todays News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well, admittedly, politicians kinda suck at acting in their constituents' interests anyway, but at least when they're running for re-election they're required to pay lip service to it.  Flake, in my never-humble opinion, is blatantly using the Senate seat and authority that belong to the people of the State of Arizona 100% to benefit his own smarmy self, and it seriously pisses me off.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the Dear Leader has copped to downing a whole six pack an hour before class and how it affected his academics. Your Dear Leader also copped to getting into fights and doing more in the way of drugs than just weed.
> ...



I'm sure you Dear violent fighting, stoned, beer guzzling Leader WOULD have cried if and sobbed if he was attacked by 1/2 the Congress, 80% of the media, for 2 weeks during his NOMINATION --- if Hillary had done it to him...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In Todays News
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're gonna be sad soon.


----------



## hadit (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



By the same token, he would be a powerful force driving men to the polls on the campaign trail if he is denied on such flimsy grounds. He could be a strong force flipping red state democrat seats.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 4, 2018)

How many of them are being paid to protest? That pisses me off.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

QUOTE="Cecilie1200, post: 20921226, member: 14617"]





jc456 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Well, admittedly, politicians kinda suck at acting in their constituents' interests anyway, but at least when they're running for re-election they're required to pay lip service to it.  Flake, in my never-humble opinion, is blatantly using the Senate seat and authority that belong to the people of the State of Arizona 100% to benefit his own smarmy self, and it seriously pisses me off.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yea right (Oct 4, 2018)

> By the same token, he would be a powerful force driving men to the polls on the campaign trail if he is denied on such flimsy grounds. He could be a strong force flipping red state democrat seats.



Would be one hell of a spokesman for a beer company!

How about a beer named Thundering Kav Stout?  I like it!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Thats fine with me. There are more women than men.


----------



## hadit (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Getting more democrat votes for already safe blue seats doesn't really help you. Getting more Republican votes for democrat held seats in red states, however, helps everyone.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > In Todays News
> ...




No, I don't think they will be sad at all.   They are paid rioters, and the SEIU or Soros will give them something else to riot about soon enough.

Its just another day at the office for them, they just do what they are told


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Obama2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



It's about keeping EVERYONE out of churches, except the members of those churches.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > In Todays News
> ...



Meanwhile, they're at least useful for reminding people that funding social welfare programs enables the useless to waste their days roaming the streets in mobs.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> The settlers came to America to escape the *persecution *of the church by the government.


And the government was the church, and the church, the government.

So no, the other poster was spot on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> I'm sure you Dear violent fighting, stoned, beer guzzling Leader WOULD have cried if and sobbed if he was attacked by 1/2 the Congress, 80% of the media, for 2 weeks during his NOMINATION --- if Hillary had done it to him...


That's adorable and all, but he was attacked mercilessly...and no, he did not throw a manbaby tantrum like your abortion fairy Kavanaugh. Kinda fell on your face, there.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > The settlers came to America to escape the *persecution *of the church by the government.
> ...


well actually the government was the monarchy and the church the enforcer for them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

Yea right said:


> How many of them are being paid to protest? That pisses me off.


Zero, thanks for asking.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

jc456 said:


> well actually the government was the monarchy and the church the enforcer for them.


One title of the monarch was, "The Supreme Head of the Church". So the monarchy was, indeed, part of the church. In fact, it ran it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well actually the government was the monarchy and the church the enforcer for them.
> ...


the king ruled the church was the law.  the Monarch set it up that way.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > How many of them are being paid to protest? That pisses me off.
> ...


Seriously doubt it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > How many of them are being paid to protest? That pisses me off.
> ...


how many did you ask?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > How many of them are being paid to protest? That pisses me off.
> ...




Apparently you have missed the stories in the papers about Democrat Rent a Mobs.    This, BTW, is nothing new, they've been doing it for decades.

The hypocritical part is that the rioters get minimal wages, no benefits, no pension, no healthcare.

Undercover video shows Democrats saying they hire agitators to disrupt Donald Trump events


----------



## beautress (Oct 4, 2018)

Diane Feinstein, one of the chief supporters of the Kavanaugh accuser, seems to have a lot of associations that result in dirty tricks and private information exposure of her Republican colleague. A DNC intern for her and three other Democrats has been accused of the "doxxing" (which means illegally publishing personal information) of GOP Senators and their families. This seems to be part and parcel of Maxine Watters' minions harassing not only members of Congress, but staff of the White House harassment. It's scary, considering that it's so easy for the Democrats to provide information to people who harass their opposition.

The accused is Jackson Cosko, and his story of suspected criminal intent and the four offices who employed him is here: Accused doxxer of GOP senators allegedly threatened to publish their children’s health information

The American people should be angry about Congresscritters using all that information to expose social security numbers, home addresses, and having their supporters harass selected people not only in Congress, but also in the executive branch. Kavanaugh's family received death threats as did Juris Dr. Kavanaugh. 

This is a terrible breakdown in America and should be stopped.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 4, 2018)

Obama2020 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, goodness. Christina Ford's ex-boyfriend says she helped her friend pass a polygraph test when she was going for an FBI or other State Department job, and he named names. Go here: Christine Blasey Ford ex-boyfriend says she helped friend prep for potential polygraph; Grassley sounds alarm
> ...


So your losing on the Kavanaugh issue, and now it's back to Trump ? Typical and so transparent that Trump is the liberal default mode when the liberals get into deep trouble.


----------



## Toro (Oct 4, 2018)

I think Kavanaugh should be confirmed to the SC.

I am bothered by Professor Ford’s comments. But given the FBI’s report, there isn’t enough to reject him.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> [
> Actually, the Dear Leader has copped to downing a whole six pack an hour before class and how it affected his academics. Your Dear Leader also copped to getting into fights and doing more in the way of drugs than just weed.
> 
> SO -- the only way OUT of this is to say the standards are LOWER for a POTUS than a SCt judge. Or for everyone to agree that youthful indiscretions do NOT make the person and stop being zealous hypocrites of the 1st Order.
> ...



Who is my dear leader? I have no idea who you are talking about.

You really need to read my posts before spouting off bullshit. In my first post - my very first post - I said I couldn't give a shit about Kavanaugh drinking beer or whatever. The Dems should concentrate on his judicial record and demeanour. Those alone should sink him. His beer drinking and sexual misconduct allegations are peripheral IMO with regard to his ability to do the job. He is not qualified on his temperament alone. I have a very liberal friend who is a lawyer and has met both John Roberts and Kennedy (I think it was Kennedy) and said that while they are both conservative voices on the USSC, both are very elegant, well-read and even-tempered men who give dignity to the office. Kavanaugh comes across as an entitled spoiled brat. Look at how Clarence Thomas handled himself in the Anita Hill case. I hardly remember him raising his voice. The beer is a red herring. It's him as a person that is the issue. All bad IMO.

The problem is, when you have a toe-rag like the piece of shit that calls himself the POTUS in office, it brings everybody's expectations down on other offices.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [
> 
> * That's not the problem though. It's his judicial record*
> 
> ...



Brett Kavanaugh's track record

He ranted. And raved. Hillary's revenge?? Really? He is an embarrassment


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> I said I couldn't give a shit about Kavanaugh drinking beer or whatever. The Dems should concentrate on his judicial record and demeanour. Those alone should sink him. His beer drinking and sexual misconduct allegations are peripheral IMO with regard to his ability to do the job. .




The Democrats decided to crawl into the sewer in regards to this nomination, however.

They decided to stake their efforts to defeat the nomination based on the accusations from Ford, Swetnick, et al, and the accusations in regards to Rape Train parties, sexual assault, drinking and drug abuse.

And that is what he will be judged upon.  

Any senator that votes against Judge Kavanaugh will be seen as accusing him of the vile felonies that he stands accused of.   No one will believe its about his judicial temperament.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



*He ranted. And raved. *

Thanks for the link. It mentioned neither rant nor rave. Try again?


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Doug Jones to Alabama:  "Drop Dead"


The senator who was supposedly moderate turns out to be an extremist who is actually hanging up on his constituents, who solidly support Judge Kavanaugh.

Doug Jones' office ducking Kavanaugh supporters, hanging up on constituents - Yellowhammer News


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 4, 2018)

The Democrat party


Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


He's qualified.  He protects the liberty of the individual against oppressive big government.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *He ranted. And raved. *
> 
> Thanks for the link. It mentioned neither rant nor rave. Try again?




He has no dignity.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Pretty sure the women in red states are waking up to the realization they dont want to go back to being barefoot, pregnant, and chained to the kitchen stove.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> The Democrats decided to crawl into the sewer in regards to this nomination, however.
> 
> They decided to stake their efforts to defeat the nomination based on the accusations from Ford, Swetnick, et al, and the accusations in regards to Rape Train parties, sexual assault, drinking and drug abuse.
> 
> ...



I totally believe that he was a lecherous drunk when he was a teenager. I have no problem with that. It is the way of a lot of teens. I believe most of what Ford says. Should that disqualify him? Don't know. Did she consent? Didn't she? Who knows? I reiterate. They should have gone after his demeanour and record. This other stuff is too historic and gives him a free pass because it looks like partisan hackery.

However, he should never have mentioned Hillary hit job. That really kicks him in the nuts with regard to credibility. I mean, that borders on conspiracy theory whackadoodle land.

I agree with your last paragraph. More's the pity.


----------



## hadit (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nobody wants to do that to them. That's an urban legend.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


There are users on this very forum that say with a straight face that women shouldnt vote.  There are also conservative spokespeople that say the same thing.

Ann Coulter: Women Shouldn’t Have The Right To Vote (AUDIO)

*“Well as you know, my position is women should not have the right to vote.”* 
-Ann Coulter


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *He ranted. And raved. *
> ...



What was the dignified way to react to such scurrilous claims?


----------



## hadit (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What office is she running for? And I wouldn't take anything seriously that people on here say.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She says that so morons like you will brown their drawers.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 4, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Pretty sure they don't think that will happen if conservatives stay in control.

Pretty sure they don't want your morons in the left anywhere near them.....they'll be so poor that only being barefoot will be seen as a victory.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently you have missed the stories in the papers about Democrat Rent a Mobs.


I missed them, because they weren't in the papers. Those myths only appeared on right wingnut blogs meant to fool people like you.


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In Todays News
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your point is that we have a lot of stupid hateful  deranged TDS afflicted Libtard Moon Bats in this country then we will agree with you.


----------



## Snouter (Oct 4, 2018)

Soros pays for front groups which pay for most of the TDS idiots who behave like retards at the anti-American mob scenes.

Here is an issue though.  Sen. Steve Daines, R-Mont., says he'll be attending his daughter's wedding on Saturday -- and not participating in the vote on Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.  WTF?  They need to reschedule the vote then.  Maybe Friday?

As Kavanaugh vote looms, GOP Sen. Daines says he's going to daughter's wedding


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What was the dignified way to react to such scurrilous claims?



In an even-tempered manner. Like Clarence Thomas during the Anita Hill fiasco.

But don't take my opinion. Take that of former conservative USSC judge John Stevens and even the man himself.


_Retired US Supreme Court justice John Paul Stevens says President Donald Trump's Supreme Court nominee, Brett Kavanaugh, does not belong on the high court, the Palm Beach Post has reported.

Speaking to an audience of retirees in Boca Raton, Florida, Stevens, 98, said the federal court judge's performance during a recent Senate confirmation hearing suggested he *lacked the temperament for the job.*_

Kavanaugh unqualified: ex-high court judge

_US Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh has said he* “might have been too emotional” and “said a few things I should not have said”* during last week's Senate hearing on sexual assault allegations against him._

Kavanaugh says he may have been too emotional at Senate hearing


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 4, 2018)

Proof positive that Kavanaugh is innocent.

Christine Blasey in 1982.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> In an even-tempered manner. Like Clarence Thomas during the Anita Hill fiasco.




Justice Thomas wasn't accused of gang rape and serial rape, and being an angry drunk.

Thomas alleged offense was leaving a pubic hair on a coke can and being a fan of Long Dong Silver.  Relative misdemeanors.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Justice Thomas wasn't accused of gang rape and serial rape, and being an angry drunk.
> 
> Thomas alleged offense was leaving a pubic hair on a coke can and being a fan of Long Dong Silver.  Relative misdemeanors.



From everything I've heard, he was an angry drunk. Most Irish are.
As for the gang rape. No idea.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Oh that's rich with arrogance right there. You melting? 

There is ZERO chance that Kavanaugh melted at all for the 6 deep colonoscopies he's had in FBI checks for some of the highest clearances in the land. And NO evidence that he ever melted in the grueling vetting he got for his previous judicial appointments or the CURRENT bullying he got from this one. 

It was only after the Dems ran out of ideas and time and started tossing WOMEN AS HAND GRENADES at him. 4 or 5 phony ass accusations in 10 days time that he got angry and EVEN with the evil and corrupt folks that set him up as a target for porn lawyers and random sketchy attackers. 

YOU made him a victim.  You used women as a political weapon. And your tribe is gonna pay it for it. 

There's gonna be a LOT of "melting" on display.. But it won't be from Kavanaugh... 

The beer guzzling, random fighting, drunk and stoned student was you Dear Leader. Obama just came right out and hand grenaded himself. And none of that mattered. None of that was EVER an issue for character, sobriety or temperment. A six pack an hour before class. If he was EVER grilled on those admissions during HIS nomination process, like Kavanaugh went thru, phony accusers and all, you'd see a recreation of the melting of the Wicked witch of the West.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What was the dignified way to react to such scurrilous claims?
> ...



*Speaking to an audience of retirees in Boca Raton, Florida, Stevens, 98, said the federal court judge's performance during a recent Senate confirmation hearing suggested he lacked the temperament for the job*

I'd expect a horse fellatist like Stevens to say something like that.
Maybe he'll stroke out when Trump replaces Ginsburg?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> Oh that's rich with arrogance right there. You melting?
> 
> There is ZERO chance that Kavanaugh melted at all for the 6 deep colonoscopies he's had in FBI checks for some of the highest clearances in the land. And NO evidence that he ever melted in the grueling vetting he got for his previous judicial appointments or the CURRENT bullying he got from this one.
> 
> ...



Didn't know that about Obama. And I never voted for him so he's not my leader.

I don't care what the women have said. It's his demeanour. And who cares how many allegations have been made, he should react more dignified. I can give you example after example from Dems and Republicans who have been fucked up the arse by partisan politics who haven't reacted like him.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Speaking to an audience of retirees in Boca Raton, Florida, Stevens, 98, said the federal court judge's performance during a recent Senate confirmation hearing suggested he lacked the temperament for the job*
> 
> I'd expect a horse fellatist like Stevens to say something like that.
> Maybe he'll stroke out when Trump replaces Ginsburg?



Oh, suddenly he's not conservative enough for you. Funny how you right-wingers always eat your own if they even dare deviate a little from your dogma.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Speaking to an audience of retirees in Boca Raton, Florida, Stevens, 98, said the federal court judge's performance during a recent Senate confirmation hearing suggested he lacked the temperament for the job*
> ...




Justice Stevens was a long time member of the Leftard wing of the Supreme Court.

He was never a conservative, in fact he was nominated by ultra-moderate Jerry Ford.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's rich with arrogance right there. You melting?
> ...



When would YOU break judicial demeanor? After how many Women Hand Grenades? After how many CARTOONS OF HIS DAUGHTER? 

I've seen pissed off judges. Happens all the time USUALLY -- when somebody is TROLLING THEM and abusing the law and morality and ethics. 

He's a victim. And now the Repubs have a victim to parade around. How low you want this devil's auction to go? He had more restraint than most everyone who's gonna be voting on his nomination on Saturday. 

Why don't we put those 23 Senators in the SAME position and TEST THEM???


----------



## P@triot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Didn't know that about Obama. And I never voted for him so he's not my leader.


You didn’t because you couldn’t. You’re an Aussie who sticks his nose where it doesn’t belong.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Indeependent (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Proof positive that Kavanaugh is innocent.
> 
> Christine Blasey in 1982.
> 
> View attachment 220343


Take it back.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your parroted ideology talking points are irrelevant --- this isn't a question about politics.  Stevens cited judicial temperament and bias.  Prior to Kavanaugh's meltdown Stevens had judged Kavanaugh to be highly qualified, and the meltdown changed his mind.  So, by the way did (at this point) _twenty-four hundred_ law professors.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 4, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Your parroted ideology talking points are irrelevant --- this isn't a question about politics.  Stevens cited judicial temperament and bias.  Prior to Kavanaugh's meltdown Stevens had judged Kavanaugh to be highly qualified, and the meltdown changed his mind.  So, by the way did (at this point) _twenty-four hundred_ law professors.




I was responding to the doctor's remarks implying that Stevens was some kind of conservative.

As far as Kavanaugh's anger at being accused of Gang Rape, attempted rape and other felonies,  I would be quite angry as well.  Most innocent men would be.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Your parroted ideology talking points are irrelevant --- this isn't a question about politics.  Stevens cited judicial temperament and bias.  Prior to Kavanaugh's meltdown Stevens had judged Kavanaugh to be highly qualified, and the meltdown changed his mind.  So, by the way did (at this point) _twenty-four hundred_ law professors.
> ...



The fact _*remains*_, Stevens' commentary had nothing to do with anybody's political ideologies.  It was about judicial temperament and obvious bias.  Which has nothing to do with Lindsey Graham's rape fantasies.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

What a circus. Over. Vote.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> [
> 
> When would YOU break judicial demeanor? After how many Women Hand Grenades? After how many CARTOONS OF HIS DAUGHTER?
> 
> ...



He's not a victim of anything.
This whole shamoozle is just another example of how fucked the US system is.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know that about Obama. And I never voted for him so he's not my leader.
> ...



You can't even get that right.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





....how fucked the  Progressive Left  in America is.

talk clearly.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> I was responding to the doctor's remarks implying that Stevens was some kind of conservative.
> 
> As far as Kavanaugh's anger at being accused of Gang Rape, attempted rape and other felonies,  I would be quite angry as well.  Most innocent men would be.



He is a conservative. He has a history of conservatism. Just because he's not to the right of Atilla the Hun, doesn't mean he is not a conservative. 

Oh, I don't think he's innocent of the groping etc. I'm pretty convinced he did it. However, on that particular piece, what it entailed is up for conjecture. Was it a drunken grope? If it did happen, did she say yes, then no? Who knows. It's a sideshow. Kavanaugh the person is all that matters. And as a person, who will be promoted to one of the highest positions in the land, he sucks donkey balls.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 4, 2018)

This pretty much sums up the entire Shameful Farce:


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

skye said:


> ....how fucked the  Progressive Left  in America is.
> 
> talk clearly.



Your whole country is fucked.
The idea of America is great. In reality? ppfffftt.


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ....how fucked the  Progressive Left  in America is.
> ...




you are fucked.

enough said,


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

skye said:


> you are fucked.
> 
> enough said,



Meh. Possibly....<shrug>


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > you are fucked.
> ...



moron!


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2018)

skye said:


> moron!



That's what I love about your posts, Skye. You're so eloquent.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)

do not make the interviewer unhappy ok


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## AZGAL (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## BS Filter (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats decided to crawl into the sewer in regards to this nomination, however.
> ...


You believe Ford because you want to.  Not one person corroborated her story.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 4, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Speaking to an audience of retirees in Boca Raton, Florida, Stevens, 98, said the federal court judge's performance during a recent Senate confirmation hearing suggested he lacked the temperament for the job*
> ...



*Oh, suddenly he's not conservative enough for you. *

Stevens was conservative? When?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2018)

Ame®icano said:


> Proof positive that Kavanaugh is innocent.
> 
> Christine Blasey in 1982.
> 
> View attachment 220343


That looks like Kavs perfect victim.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 5, 2018)

procedural vote Friday 

full vote Saturday


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 5, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> procedural vote Friday
> 
> full vote Saturday




We'll find out soon enough, I guess.   Liberals demanded the FBI investigation, our President granted it and Kavanaugh came back clean as a hound's tooth.

We'll see if the Democrats actually read the report.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 5, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > procedural vote Friday
> ...




they dont care 

the claim the fbi report is bogus now


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 5, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




Before McConnell agreed to doing a 7th FBI Investigation of Judge Kavanaugh, a lot of people said it was just a delaying move.  This proves they were spot on.

My guess is that another allegation will come out this morning, and if that doesn't stop the vote, the Democrats have still someone else waiting in the wings to come forward tomorrow morning.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 5, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




yes their methods have become predictable and expected 

like the kid who has gotten away with temper tantrums for so long


----------



## Mindful (Oct 5, 2018)

'Keep It to Yourself'

O'Neill argued against victims of sexual abuse by high-profile individuals coming forward publicly, arguing that "I think there is more virtue in keeping the abuse as a firm part of your past, rather than offering it up to a scandal-hungry media and abuse-obsessed society that are desperate for more episodes of perversion to pore over".

Brendan O'Neill.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> 'Keep It to Yourself'
> 
> O'Neill argued against victims of sexual abuse by high-profile individuals coming forward publicly, arguing that "I think there is more virtue in keeping the abuse as a firm part of your past, rather than offering it up to a scandal-hungry media and abuse-obsessed society that are desperate for more episodes of perversion to pore over".
> 
> Brendan O'Neill.


Well, that's nauseating.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 5, 2018)

I have to say, I didn't get a chance to see the WH press corp take on recent events regarding the fictitious sexual assault of Judge Kavanaugh.

I have to say, I enjoyed ass kicking Sanders meted out to the Democrats propaganda division.


----------



## hadit (Oct 5, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > procedural vote Friday
> ...



And if they read it, what difference it makes. My guess is, none.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 5, 2018)

I think its time for the dems to Better Call Avenatti because this is getting real.

​


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *He ranted. And raved. *
> ...


just curious, was he supposed to thank them, smile and offer good cheer for the death threats, ending his working life, destroying his personal life, slander, calling him a gang rapist and many other nasties?  Is that what you really think should have happened?  and oh BTW, he was part of the Clinton Impeachment, and therefore his reference to the Clinton's.  Perhaps you should actually educate yourself before you write.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 5, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> I have to say, I didn't get a chance to see the WH press corp take on recent events regarding the fictitious sexual assault of Judge Kavanaugh.
> 
> I have to say, I enjoyed ass kicking Sanders meted out to the Democrats propaganda division.


She's great.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Soros pays for front groups which pay for most of the TDS idiots who behave like retards at the anti-American mob scenes.
> 
> Here is an issue though.  Sen. Steve Daines, R-Mont., says he'll be attending his daughter's wedding on Saturday -- and not participating in the vote on Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.  WTF?  They need to reschedule the vote then.  Maybe Friday?
> 
> As Kavanaugh vote looms, GOP Sen. Daines says he's going to daughter's wedding


I heard they will postpone until Sunday so he can vote.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 5, 2018)

If Kavanaugh is confirmed without any Democrat votes, the D's are really screwed.   Voters across the Fruited Plain will see how fragile the country is, and the fact that good men just won't get on the court if the D's win a majority.    They will respond.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


so what were his comments on RBG's comments on Trump? why can't you pukes ever have apples to apples scenarios to share?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


so you're saying that all of that circus was normal in your eyes?  is that really what you're saying?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ....how fucked the  Progressive Left  in America is.
> ...


so you aren't from the US.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


yep, they knew it would come back with nothing new.  Delay, delay, delay.  anything to delay.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 5, 2018)

The roll call has begun on cloture.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 5, 2018)

Merkowski will be unemployed soon


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 5, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> The roll call has begun on cloture.




That's certainly an excellent sign.    If McConnell didn't think it would pass, he might hold it up for a few hours or even days to give some time for his whip to whip the senators into shape.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 5, 2018)

Cloture passes 51-49


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2018)

Yea right said:


> Merkowski will be unemployed soon


That’s what righties say every time she doesn’t vote the same as the other Republican sheep.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 5, 2018)

Yea right said:


> Merkowski will be unemployed soon


Let's hope.  She's worthless.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Anyone who wants to talk about the "temperament" of Judge Kavanaugh had better be prepared to explain, with a straight face, how calm and friendly THEY would have been with people calling them "gang rapist" in front of the entire world.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



1)  I don't give a fuck what Stevens blathers out.  He was and is a partisan hack, on top of being senile.

2) I don't believe for a second that Stevens would have smiled and been collegial if HE had been called a rapist in front of the whole world during HIS confirmation, and if he expects me to believe otherwise, he's a damned liar.

3)  How one reacts to vicious, outrageous personal attacks has exactly jack and shit to do with how one behaves professionally when dealing with legal cases that aren't the slightest bit personal, and only a fucking dumbass and/or a lying partisan shitbag thinks otherwise.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 5, 2018)

Dianne Feinstein is claiming she was groped by Abraham Lincoln......


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 5, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Dianne Feinstein is claiming she was groped by Abraham Lincoln......


Hmmm, timeline doesn't fit, but she might have watched the funeral train pass through town.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Your parroted ideology talking points are irrelevant --- this isn't a question about politics.  Stevens cited judicial temperament and bias.  Prior to Kavanaugh's meltdown Stevens had judged Kavanaugh to be highly qualified, and the meltdown changed his mind.  So, by the way did (at this point) _twenty-four hundred_ law professors.
> ...



Judges are human beings, not robots.  And that's a good thing.  Frankly, I'd be more concerned about his temperament on the court if he DIDN'T react to this political sewage flood with some anger.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The fact remains, Stevens' commentary only matters to you because it confirms your biases.  And don't even THINK about trying to point fingers about "rape fantasies" toward anyone else after this disgusting ordeal the left has dragged the nation through in its pursuit of personal power.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They're extremely bad at recognizing when NO ONE CARES ANYMORE.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 5, 2018)

Now, when it is too late to do him any good, Durban actually goes after Kavenaugh on the merits.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 5, 2018)

and then he goes back to the supercilious bullshit...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Link?

Didn't look 'senile' to me.  Senility isn't an automatic function of age you know.




Cecilie1200 said:


> 2) I don't believe for a second that Stevens would have smiled and been collegial if HE had been called a rapist in front of the whole world during HIS confirmation, and if he expects me to believe otherwise, he's a damned liar.



Not only speculation but Irrelevant.  His commentary wasn't about any of that.




Cecilie1200 said:


> 3)  How one reacts to vicious, outrageous personal attacks has exactly jack and shit to do with how one behaves professionally when dealing with legal cases that aren't the slightest bit personal, and only a fucking dumbass and/or a lying partisan shitbag thinks otherwise.



QED obviously.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> If Kavanaugh is confirmed without any Democrat votes, the D's are really screwed.   Voters across the Fruited Plain will see how fragile the country is, and the fact that good men just won't get on the court if the D's win a majority.    They will respond.



Looks like Joe Manchin is going to vote yes.  We'll have to see.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Again, another attempt to deflect from the point.

Anger is a reasonable reaction for anyone who's been unjustly accused.  Concocting whole partisan paranoid fantasies about political parties and elections etc, is not.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



The fact REMAINS ---- as clearly stated above twice --- that whatever his ideology is is _*irrelevant *_to his judgments about *judicial temperament*.  That was true last night when I made the point, it's true right now, and if we revisit this point in an hour, a day, a week, a year --- it will _still _be true.

It's a simple one-dimensional point.  If you have to add ingredients to it in order to challenge it, then you don't have an argument.




Cecilie1200 said:


> And don't even THINK about trying to point fingers about "rape fantasies" toward anyone else after this disgusting ordeal the left has dragged the nation through in its pursuit of personal power.



Quote where I've done that.





Yeah exactly.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 5, 2018)

Ford’s FBI Friend, Monica McLean, Pressured Witness To Modify Testimony and Statement…​
Report: Ford’s FBI Friend, Monica McLean, Pressured Witness To Modify Testimony and Statement…
According to the Wall Street Journal the FBI has text messages from Ms. McLean to witness Ms. Keyser, directing her to modify statements more favorable to Ms. Ford....
WASHINGTON – A friend of Christine Blasey Ford told FBI investigators that *she felt pressured* by Dr. Ford’s allies to revisit her initial statement that she knew nothing about an alleged sexual assault by a teenage Brett Kavanaugh, which she later updated to say that she believed but couldn’t corroborate Dr. Ford’s account, according to people familiar with the matter.
*Leland Keyser*, who Dr. Ford has said was present at the gathering where she was allegedly assaulted in the 1980s, told investigators that* Monica McLean*, a retired Federal Bureau of Investigation agent and a friend of Dr. Ford’s, had urged her to clarify her statement, the people said.
[…] On Thursday, a day after sending to the White House the report on its investigation into the allegations against Judge Kavanaugh, the FBI sent the White House and Senate an additional package of information that included text messages from Ms. McLean to Ms. Keyser, according to a person familiar with the matter.


~~~~~~
This came out late last night. Also keep in mind that this woman(Monica McLean) is the one that Ford is said to have coached taking a polygraph for her FBI job. This is a serious charge and must be immediately investigated. Pressuring someone to change their sworn testimony...So essentially McLean was recruited because of her past proximity to Kavanaugh, .. and Ford was recruited by Mclean. Bet she has some interesting texts. Wonder if her early retirement was planned?  
Hmm...., McLean was dumb enough to send text messages? Thank God they don’t breed Leftists for brains.  
_FBI has text messages from Ms. McLean to witness Ms. Keyser, directing her to modify statements more favorable to Ms. Ford.... I'm not a lawyer, but the last I read, this is called 'Suborning  Perjury'_!
Now there is some question that it may have been McLean that was hooked up to Ford’s “polygraph”. Which is why Grassley wanted video. Notice that was a question Ford “couldn’t remember”.


----------



## beautress (Oct 5, 2018)

Fox News is saying there could be enough votes for Kavanaugh to win. I think we got the best man for the job in Brett Kavanaugh who was falsely accused of an egregious crime in the eleventh hour, but the left got caught holding the false witness bag. I brought something for those who are disappointed.




​


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Do you recall me saying that you only think his commentary is wonderful and relevant because it confirms your biases?  Because I certainly remember saying it.  "He didn't look senile to me" is just another verse in the same song of, "Anyone who tells me what I want to hear is brilliant and perfect."  Don't care, don't respect your opinion, don't respect you.

For the record, I thought Stevens was senile while he was on the bench.  I doubt he's improved.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



And I asked for your _*evidence*_ of that, and you don't have any.

Which I pretty much know every time I ask anybody for evidence.

But while you're looking in vain for that evidence you can add where I called Stevens' comments "wonderful".  Nomsane?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Again, another attempt to deflect from the REAL point.

"Anger is reasonable, but not this time because EXCUSES!"  You want to talk about "concocting whole partisan paranoid fantasies" after the last few weeks?  Really?  You really have the bald-faced effrontery to be that hypocritical right in front of everyone?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 5, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So again --- you have no answer.

This is getting boring.  Way too easy.


----------



## beautress (Oct 5, 2018)

He passed another hurdle: from Fox News:




Confirmation of Judge Kavanaugh1 hour ago
*Senate votes to advance Kavanaugh nomination, setting up final vote for Saturday*
The Senate voted Friday to end debate on Judge Brett Kavanaugh’s Supreme Court nomination, moving the chamber to a final vote Saturday evening amid a rancorous fight over decades-old sexual assault allegations against him.
​


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 5, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Dianne Feinstein is claiming she was groped by Abraham Lincoln......
> ...


LOL.  Timelines or corroboration isn't needed these days.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



The fact remains, as has been stated I don't know how many times over the years, that your judgement of what is and isn't relevant is utterly unrespected and unvalued, and will not be asserted as the reality we're all accepting.  HIs ideology is not "irrelevant" simply because you want to say, "Ignore the fact that I like what he's saying".

And "where have I done that"?  Try in the post I responded to.

Yeah.  Exactly.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


where was the shot fired from? I target from where the shot came from.


----------



## Doc7505 (Oct 5, 2018)

Doc7505 said:


> Ford’s FBI Friend, Monica McLean, Pressured Witness To Modify Testimony and Statement…​
> Report: Ford’s FBI Friend, Monica McLean, Pressured Witness To Modify Testimony and Statement…
> According to the Wall Street Journal the FBI has text messages from Ms. McLean to witness Ms. Keyser, directing her to modify statements more favorable to Ms. Ford....
> WASHINGTON – A friend of Christine Blasey Ford told FBI investigators that *she felt pressured* by Dr. Ford’s allies to revisit her initial statement that she knew nothing about an alleged sexual assault by a teenage Brett Kavanaugh, which she later updated to say that she believed but couldn’t corroborate Dr. Ford’s account, according to people familiar with the matter.
> ...



*~~~~~~~~~~~~*​
*WSJ: Ford ally pressured Keyser to change her story*

WSJ: Ford ally pressured Keyser to change her story
As attorneys for Christine Ford Blasey demanded an FBI investigation over the last two weeks, the Wall Street Journal reports that her allies were pressuring one witness to change her story. Ford named Leland Keyser as one of four potential witnesses to the Washington Post, but once her name became public, Keyser issued a statement through her attorneys that she cannot recall ever being at a party with Brett Kavanaugh.....  Almost immediately, a Ford friend began pressing her to modify her first statement — and that friend just happened to be a former FBI agent:...  McLean’s name might be familiar to readers. Ford’s ex-boyfriend submitted a letter to the Senate Judiciary Committee contradicting Ford’s testimony in the hearing. Ford had claimed that she “never” assisted anyone in preparing for a polygraph exam, but the ex-boyfriend recalled her providing such assistance to her roommate at the time — Monica McLean, who went into the FBI. McLean vehemently denied receiving any such assistance, and that line of inquiry went dead.

~~~~~~
We need a deep investigation into Ford, McLean and the attorneys representing especially Ford. By her own testimony before the Judiciary Committee, Christine Blasey Ford has perjured herself too many times now. I get that we don’t want to treat her the way the Clintons treated alleged victims, but that doesn’t mean she should get away with witness tampering.

*Subornation of perjury*
In American law and in Scots law the *subornation* *of* *perjury* is the crime of persuading a person to commit perjury — the swearing of a false oath to tell the truth in a legal proceeding, be it spoken or written. The term *subornation* *of* *perjury* further describes the circumstance wherein an attorney at law causes a client to lie under oath, or allows another party to lie under oath.​
However, no matter how damning the emerging evidence is, " It doesn’t seem likely that the DOJ will follow up on this,  they and the White House would be better off letting this fade away, regardless of what happens to Kavanaugh. The last thing the administration needs is a narrative of wreaking revenge on Christine Ford and her allies, at least in the short run."
We've allowed these DSA snakes to slither without being called out for their criminal seditious activities. I think we're going to find out eventually that former FBI agent McLean and Ford conspired together and that they knowingly put forth a false story.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


answer to what?  what is reasonable?  tell us what would have been reasonable.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

More new in a few minutes as the lady from Maine may need to make a statement.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

It looks like that Collins is criticizing the Dims "in a frenzy" with "over the top rhetoric" and may be a yes.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

Alexander Hamilton!


----------



## Yea right (Oct 5, 2018)

Boy she likes to talk


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 5, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Of course he's a victim. The rabid left descended on him like the jackals they've become.  The system is ONLY FUCKED because when the Demos are out of power, they have ZERO interest in governing and NOW won't recognize that "elections have consequences" and will DESTROY anything that does not go their way. Largest juvenile hissy fit in American history right now. They all got purple faces and snot running their noses they are so angry..

Now -- so there's NO chance of misunderstanding, lemme explain my position on our dying Republic. *THIS IS NOT MY WAR.* I want BOTH Brand Name parties to die a horrible death ASAP. And I've been actively working on that for about 25 years. Hardly ever voted Demo or Repub since I found out that James Carville and Mary Matalin were shacking up in cheap motels together while running the GHWBush/Clinton election campaign.

I'm working on easing ballot access restrictions. I'm writing position papers for a "Libertarian Candidate Wiki". And I'm currently active in a movement to get 6 or 8 TRUE INDEPENDENTS elected to Congress.

In fact, I have a magazine article pending on the absolute NEED to do that last thing quickly by 2020. You need to read the two OPENING quotes I used in that article to understand what "war" I'm in...

*There is nothing which I dread so much as a division of the republic into two great parties, each arranged under its leader, and concerting measures in opposition to each other. This, in my humble apprehension, is to be dreaded as the greatest political evil under our Constitution.*
JOHN ADAMS, letter to Jonathan Jackson, October 2, 1789


*However [political parties] may now and then answer popular ends, they are likely in the course of time and things, to become potent engines, by which cunning, ambitious, and unprincipled men will be enabled to subvert the power of the people and to usurp for themselves the reins of government, destroying afterwards the very engines which have lifted them to unjust dominion.*

GEORGE WASHINGTON, Farewell Address, September 19, 1796


Want to know where the fucking of our Republic is coming from?  We were warned about it 220 years ago... You can now imagine how the rest of my article goes. 

Hope we understand each other.. I appreciate that you SEE the underlying problem.  Whatchadoaboutit??
*Making it worse by "voting for winners" is how we all got to be LOSERS.... *


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

Finally! A true* Lady* of intelligence and dignity. Thank you Senator Collins!


----------



## Yea right (Oct 5, 2018)

She had quite a few good points even tho she talked a lot


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

*I guess the Mo is in error:*
*Mother Jones*‏Verified account @*MotherJones*
Senators aren't saying this publicly, but @*DavidCornDC* says that in private, a theory is emerging about why the White House stopped the FBI from interviewing Kavanaugh and Ford. http://bit.ly/2yf7ypU


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

Whoa Ari...that is a whole lot of paranoia and propaganda!

__
*Ari Berman*‏Verified account @*AriBerman*
In addition to sexual assault and lying under oath, Kavanaugh endorsed voter suppression laws that will make it harder for people of color to vote


----------



## Yea right (Oct 5, 2018)

Mother jones, oh boy.  Its time to Better Call Avaneretti.​


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 5, 2018)

*Fox News*‏Verified account @*FoxNews* 10h10 hours ago
.@*SenJohnThune*: “We’re going to get this vote tomorrow, and I think we’re going to get this judge confirmed.” https://fxn.ws/2CsN29z


----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2018)

she joined the wrong side too bad


under the bus she goes.....


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yea right said:


> She had quite a few good points even tho she talked a lot


Still don't agree that Ford had anything happen to her, and especially with no cooberating evidence to back her stories up.

People I know seem to think that the "Go Fund Me Page was a way to pay her for what she did without it being back tracked in some kind of way. Hmmm.


----------



## beautress (Oct 6, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > She had quite a few good points even tho she talked a lot
> ...


That makes good sense to me, but as a professor of psychology and her history as an anti-conservatives political activist, as long as Christine Ford plays the "I don't remember the details" sledgehammer for young women who have ever been date-raped, she will likely always have an audience from both sides of the political aisle. She may not fall into the category of "15 minutes of famers" because it is apparently easy to gain lifelong friendship of women and their families that have been victimized by this ordinary college-campus crime that relieves women of a sense of being righteous Christian women. Most of the women who are taken advantage of feel somewhat guilty for being attracted enough to the perpetrator of date rape, and then suffered the consequences. I don't think the Democrats realized that those who felt sorry for Christine's performance would be smart enough to know when a line was crossed just as quickly as they were taken in by the smarm of the entire staged calumny of Judge Kavanaugh. They thought it would stick just long enough for them to rid themselves of Judge Kavanaugh. What can I say but,

*((((((((G-O-N-G)))))))) They were !!!!WRONG!!!! 
*​(And Democrats just can't stand it after years of calling righties stupid and other references to the inferior beings that they think we are, and that they indoctrinate their army of DNC internet operatives.)


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> People I know seem to think that the "Go Fund Me Page was a way to


she is going on a long vacation


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)

*Senate - PredictIt*

https://www.predictit.org/Browse/Group/54/Senate

How many _Senate_ seats will the GOP hold after 2018 midterms? ... Who will control the _Senate_ after 2018? .... How many U.S. _senators_ will be women on Jan.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2018)

the Democrats tried to cohorse Kavanaugh into admitting he's a gang rapist. they failed miserably.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2018)

rape cases are very very difficult to prosecute. short of him confessing, they have nothing to go on.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)

_By AP:_ Reno, NV, nolo tv
Posted: Sat 9:17 AM/ 12:17 PM ET, Oct 06, 2018

*WASHINGTON (AP) - * The Senate vote on confirming Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court is certain to be close, even if the outcome is no longer suspenseful. Enough senators have indicated they will support him Saturday to put him over the edge, with a likely margin of two votes. That's barring a last-minute change of mindReno, NV koloR
But will the vote match the closest in history?

The closest confirmation votes for a Supreme Court nominee were decided by a single vote. In 1881, Justice Stanley Matthews prevailed in a vote of 24-23. In 1861, nominee Jeremiah Black was defeated by a vote of 26-25.

Among current justices, the confirmation of Clarence Thomas in 1991 was the closest, with a vote of 52-48. Eleven Democrats voted for Thomas, while two Republicans opposed his confirmation.

The vice president can vote in the event of a Senate tie. That's never happened in a Supreme Court confirmation.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)

*Fox News*‏Verified account @*FoxNews*
.@*SenJohnKennedy*: “Today is a day of hope. I think we’re going to approve the appointment of a new Supreme Court Justice who understands the role of the United States Supreme Court.”

Judge Brett Kavanaugh in his own words: I am an independent, impartial judge.  Opinion | I Am an Independent, Impartial Judge via @WSJOpinion


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)

Kavanaugh likely to be pivotal U.S. high court vote on divisive social issues Kavanaugh likely to be pivotal U.S. high court vote on divisive social issues


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 6, 2018)

The Senate is ready to make Judge Kavanaugh a Supreme Court Justice.

3 p.m.
Senate Judiciary Chairman Chuck Grassley is giving his closing argument for the confirmation of Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh.


----------



## Snouter (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone watching?  VP Pence keeps requesting the SGT at arms get the screaming psychopaths the fuck out!


----------



## Yea right (Oct 6, 2018)

No surprises kavanaugh is on scotus.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 6, 2018)

50 to 48

Kavanaugh is confirmed.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> 50 to 48
> 
> Kavanaugh is confirmed.


Did'nt even watch, but I knew the outcome.

Good stuff.


----------



## hadit (Oct 6, 2018)

Finally. Now the democrats can drop Ford like a hot potato.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 6, 2018)

hadit said:


> Finally. Now the democrats can drop Ford like a hot potato.


She don't mind, she got paid.


----------



## BluesLegend (Oct 6, 2018)

Trump scores yet another WIN! Good job president Trump


----------



## Dschrute3 (Oct 6, 2018)

Ha, Soros' Pussy Hatters are freakin. Now, let's get one more Justice. One more, it's all over for Communists and Globalists for the foreseeable future.


----------



## skye (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## beautress (Oct 6, 2018)

Brett Kavanaugh, being sworn in as 114th Supreme Court Justice of the United States of America.
When I saw this, I cried for happy.
This is a wonderful day for our country.​


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 6, 2018)

God bless America.  Commies can go to hell.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey. His fingers are spread open.  That has to be worth a protest or two.


----------



## beautress (Oct 7, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> God bless America.  Commies can go to hell.


When we ask God to bless America, we don't use this blessing like witchcraft in which we do ill to those who disagree. Communists comprise almost all the peoples of China, and since 1917, a lot of Russia who weren't killed by the Bolsheviks through the terroristic reigns of Lenin, Stalin, and WWII. (Aprox 20,000,000 people as I recollect). When God blesses America, we will know it by the world of peace we have that is not dominated by leaders who kill off all the people in their respective countries who disagree with their doings. So to me, it is frightening when I see someone tell someone else "Go to Hell." It simply tells me they do not understand God, who loves his creation of mankind. It's up to us to try to live at peace with people who don't feel that way toward us. We only go after them after our guard is so low they can go after us as in 9/11. Congress and the Executive Branch did the right thing by going after only those who inflicted misery on America by trying to assassinate a President and by colliding jet planes into the World Trade Center's twin towers and the Pentagon. Brave people from Pennsylvania flying toward DC opposed terrorists on another flight, causing the terrorists to crash into a field in Pennsylvania rather than their real goal of destroying our Congress, the Supreme Court, and the President. That's a lot of hatred from one religious background in many Middle East countries pretending to be United States friends, even after their governments expropriated American investments in their country which brought them wealth and us profit. We did not go after their wealth when we went after the culprits behind 9/11. Isn't it funny how people who kill their own people so massively have no compunctions about going after us when all we have done to them is send them peace corps people to help them do better for their own people. Even so, we must ask God's blessing on the entire world if we are going to police world class bullies from damaging us. Have we prayed for our enemies lately? Or do we try to make each other mad by pompous claims that anyone who sympathizes with their people is a traitor. It's so easy to hate without considering. And it's not easy to forgive when someone we know was murdered on 9/11.

When I was a little child, people hated the Japanese. I simply mimicked playground chatter one day when I was about 6 years old. My mother was quick to tell me that we forgave everything when the war was over and when a peace treaty is signed, we just trust in the peacemaking that has been established and we end the anger and hostility we feel for their country's people. All these years later, peace abounds. A lot of Americans were just like my mother: fight for what's right, but respect the peace with other countries, and let it be at that. She taught me not to hold grudges forever, but keep a watchful eye, which is all we really can do. She learned it from generations past. It may have been established when Americans agreed that General George Washington and later our first President was "first in war, first in peace, and first in the hearts of his fellow countrymen." That's what it means to me to be an American citizen. We forgive, we forget, but we pay attention so war doesn't happen again.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2018)

beautress said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > God bless America.  Commies can go to hell.
> ...




Not really.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 7, 2018)

beautress said:


> Brett Kavanaugh, being sworn in as 114th Supreme Court Justice of the United States of America.
> When I saw this, I cried for happy.
> This is a wonderful day for our country.​


No, not really. It really is a great day to stick it in the collective ear of the perpetually offended, this I grant and cheer, but this guy has lots of issues that ought to give pause to anyone who sees the rights of the individual as greater than the growing power of the state.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 7, 2018)

_“Brett did not rape me”_-Dr. Christine Ford.

Yea, that was in her testimony.


----------



## NathanCross (Oct 7, 2018)

*The Democrats reached a new low via Kavanaugh. They've proven themselves true scoundrels, deserving of the worst punishment imaginable. I wish them nothing but torment in coming days. Fienstein, Schumer, Booker, Harris and, of course Hillary, merit consideration for the death-penalty. Note that I said, "consideration", before banning me.*


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2018)

beautress said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > God bless America.  Commies can go to hell.
> ...


TRUMP?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2018)

theHawk said:


> _“Brett did not rape me”_-Dr. Christine Ford.
> 
> Yea, that was in her testimony.


Why did MSM use rape as a rally cry?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2018)

NathanCross said:


> *The Democrats reached a new low via Kavanaugh. They've proven themselves true scoundrels, deserving of the worst punishment imaginable. I wish them nothing but torment in coming days. Fienstein, Schumer, Booker, Harris and, of course Hillary, merit consideration for the death-penalty. Note that I said, "consideration", before banning me.*


Showing Americans they are for mob rule!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Brett Kavanaugh, being sworn in as 114th Supreme Court Justice of the United States of America.
> ...


Garland?


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 7, 2018)

NathanCross said:


> *The Democrats reached a new low via Kavanaugh. They've proven themselves true scoundrels, deserving of the worst punishment imaginable. I wish them nothing but torment in coming days. Fienstein, Schumer, Booker, Harris and, of course Hillary, merit consideration for the death-penalty. Note that I said, "consideration", before banning me.*


They should be harassed everywhere they go in public.  Use their own tactics against them.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> NathanCross said:
> 
> 
> > *The Democrats reached a new low via Kavanaugh. They've proven themselves true scoundrels, deserving of the worst punishment imaginable. I wish them nothing but torment in coming days. Fienstein, Schumer, Booker, Harris and, of course Hillary, merit consideration for the death-penalty. Note that I said, "consideration", before banning me.*
> ...


That's just it though, conservatives ain't scoundrels nor do they want revenge, and that's what the real deplorables and scoundrels know so well about the conservatives.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> [
> You believe Ford because you want to.  Not one person corroborated her story.



Most rapes or attempted rapes are not a group activity. Pretty hard to corroborate.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Give it up, she claimed others were at the party and in the room. Still no agreeing with her.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

jc456 said:


> just curious, was he supposed to thank them, smile and offer good cheer for the death threats, ending his working life, destroying his personal life, slander, calling him a gang rapist and many other nasties?  Is that what you really think should have happened?  and oh BTW, he was part of the Clinton Impeachment, and therefore his reference to the Clinton's.  Perhaps you should actually educate yourself before you write.



No, he is supposed to act dignified. And if he was part of the Clinton impeachment, then he should be recused.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Give it up, she claimed others were at the party and in the room. Still no agreeing with her.



I still see that as a red herring. I see him and his record and his demeanour as the issue.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Give it up, she claimed others were at the party and in the room. Still no agreeing with her.
> ...


I'm surprised 
No evidence, no witnesses, and an impeccable record with something like 300 rulings.....and there's an issue. got it


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

Meister said:


> [
> I'm surprised
> No evidence, no witnesses, and an impeccable record with something like 300 rulings.....and there's an issue. got it



There are plenty of witnesses stating that he was a lecherous drunk as a teenager and in college.

What is your definition of impeccable?


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


What actually came out was he drank and he got drunk as a TEENAGER.  Oh yeah, threw ice in a bar, you forgot that one.
I'm sure you were the pure little angel growing up, Grump.
Impeccable enough to have the SC cite his rulings a dozen times. You can look up the word impeccable in the dictionary
you wouldn't believe me anyways.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

Meister said:


> [
> What actually came out was he drank and he got drunk as a TEENAGER.  Oh yeah, threw ice in a bar, you forgot that one.
> I'm sure you were the pure little angel growing up, Grump.
> Impeccable enough to have the SC cite his rulings a dozen times. You can look up the word impeccable in the dictionary
> you wouldn't believe me anyways.



I'm not vying for one of the top jobs in the land.
I've seen some of his decisions. Would hardly call them impeccable.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You have a right to your opinion, rightly or wrongly.
Make America Great Again, Dr. Grump


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > just curious, was he supposed to thank them, smile and offer good cheer for the death threats, ending his working life, destroying his personal life, slander, calling him a gang rapist and many other nasties?  Is that what you really think should have happened?  and oh BTW, he was part of the Clinton Impeachment, and therefore his reference to the Clinton's.  Perhaps you should actually educate yourself before you write.
> ...


Recused of what?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Recused of what?
> ...


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

Meister said:


> You have a right to your opinion, rightly or wrongly.
> Make America Great Again, Dr. Grump



With the current moron in the WH it's an uphill battle. But it's your battle. To win or lose.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > You have a right to your opinion, rightly or wrongly.
> ...


We're doing fine as a nation, Grump.
The biggest problem is that one party having an issue with elections have consequences.
It was on us under the Obama administration and now it's the democrats turn.


----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2018)

Congratulations Justice K~


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

Meister said:


> We're doing fine as a nation, Grump.
> The biggest problem is that one party having an issue with elections have consequences.
> It was on us under the Obama administration and now it's the democrats turn.



I first noticed it when Clinton won. The repubs were like "how did this piece of white trash from nowheresville win the election?". Then the Dems gave it to Bush jnr. Then Obama wore it. And now you end up with this idiot. November will give a true indication of the pulse of the nation.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > We're doing fine as a nation, Grump.
> ...


He's not an idiot, Grump, you don't like him and the liberals don't like him.  But an idiot would have drove America into the ground by this point, and that
hasn't happened. He has got a lot of wins under his belt so far into his tenure as president. It shows me that a person doesn't have to be a politician
to run this country.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 7, 2018)

Meister said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


After what the Demon-crats tried to do to Kavanaugh, we know who the idiots are, and it is them.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2018)

Meister said:


> He's not an idiot, Grump, you don't like him and the liberals don't like him.  But an idiot would have drove America into the ground by this point, and that
> hasn't happened. He has got a lot of wins under his belt so far into his tenure as president. It shows me that a person doesn't have to be a politician
> to run this country.



He has made America a lot of enemies and he has not made it great again. He hasn't done much. He seems a bit of nothing president to me. 
I totally disagree. He is beyond stupid. Seriously. If it hadn't been for his daddy and some decent fiscal minds around him, he'd be toast. Remember this is a guy who has filed for Chapter 11 on no less than six occasions.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > He's not an idiot, Grump, you don't like him and the liberals don't like him.  But an idiot would have drove America into the ground by this point, and that
> ...


This is a typical liberal response, I get it.
You run as many companies as he has you too would have filed BK at certain points in your career. just saying.  
But, again, you have every right to your opinion.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Give it up, she claimed others were at the party and in the room. Still no agreeing with her.
> ...





Dr Grump said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


She testified there were other people at the house including her best friend and she never said a word.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > We're doing fine as a nation, Grump.
> ...



Clinton got elected.....started out with Gays in the military and a feeble attempt at Hillarycare.

Two years later the American electorate kicked him square in the balls and woke him up.  

He started working with the GOP congress and good stuff happened.  He threw the left wing under the bus.  

Obama won and two years later they pulled the house out from under him (the same house Chris Matthews said would be in the democrats hands for "at least 10 years".

They eventually pulled the senate too.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 7, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Give it up, she claimed others were at the party and in the room. Still no agreeing with her.
> ...


His record is exemplary and his demeanor is just fine for an innocent man accused of attempted rape.  You don't agree with his judicial philosophy.  Fine.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yup, she couldn't even corroborate the collateral facts, like how did she get there and back home?
What year it was, where it was, etc


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Grump doesn't agree with it because he is a liberal and Kav isn't it.


----------



## beautress (Oct 7, 2018)

Nancy Pelosi  has filed a Freedom of Information Act request to acquire documents which enable her to find any little thing others missed so she can personally beat up on Justice Kavanaugh and the Republicans some more before the election which is less than a month away.

 Link:  Pelosi filing FOIA request for key Kavanaugh documents, prolonging fight.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2018)

Meister said:


> This is a typical liberal response, I get it.
> You run as many companies as he has you too would have filed BK at certain points in your career. just saying.
> But, again, you have every right to your opinion.



And that's the same BS excuse I hear from neocons. Gates and Microsoft have never filed for Chapter 11. Buffet hasn't. I could name hundreds. Once, sure. Twice...hhhmmm..maybe. Six times? Incompetence or taking advantage of Chapter 11. Bad business mind either way.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> as a teenager


think about that


----------



## ArmenianTraveler (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > This is a typical liberal response, I get it.
> ...




I would say someone or some people are exploiting the system.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 8, 2018)

beautress said:


> Nancy Pelosi  has filed a Freedom of Information Act request to acquire documents which enable her to find any little thing others missed so she can personally beat up on Justice Kavanaugh and the Republicans some more before the election which is less than a month away.
> 
> Link:  Pelosi filing FOIA request for key Kavanaugh documents, prolonging fight.



Isn't it about time she expired?


----------



## Mindful (Oct 8, 2018)

There were always very reasonable arguments that could be levelled against the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Maybe his judicial track record showed bias. Maybe his views threaten abortion rights (_Roe vs Wade_), affirmative action, or some other prior court decision. Maybe his prior work in Kenneth Starr’s investigation of Bill Clinton, or his work in the George W Bush administration, makes him too partisan.

Of course, there are responses to those arguments, too. Many Democrats believe Merrick Garland – whose nomination by President Obama was stymied by the Republican-controlled Senate, on the grounds that it came too close to a national election – is more deserving than Kavanaugh. (For what it’s worth, I agree that what the Republicans did to Garland was wrong.)

Yet, as Republican senator Susan Collins pointed out in her speech explaining her ‘yes’ vote for Kavanaugh, Garland and Kavanaugh voted the same way in 93 per cent of cases they heard together, with Garland dissenting only once from the majority decisions authored by Kavanaugh.

The Kavanaugh aftermath: what we learned


----------



## ArmenianTraveler (Oct 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> There were always very reasonable arguments that could be levelled against the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Maybe his judicial track record showed bias. Maybe his views threaten abortion rights (_Roe vs Wade_), affirmative action, or some other prior court decision. Maybe his prior work in Kenneth Starr’s investigation of Bill Clinton, or his work in the George W Bush administration, makes him too partisan.
> 
> Of course, there are responses to those arguments, too. Many Democrats believe Merrick Garland – whose nomination by President Obama was stymied by the Republican-controlled Senate, on the grounds that it came too close to a national election – is more deserving than Kavanaugh. (For what it’s worth, I agree that what the Republicans did to Garland was wrong.)
> 
> ...




Garland was a very bad pick, it's really best that he didn't end up on the court.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 8, 2018)

ArmenianTraveler said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > There were always very reasonable arguments that could be levelled against the nomination of Brett Kavanaugh to the Supreme Court. Maybe his judicial track record showed bias. Maybe his views threaten abortion rights (_Roe vs Wade_), affirmative action, or some other prior court decision. Maybe his prior work in Kenneth Starr’s investigation of Bill Clinton, or his work in the George W Bush administration, makes him too partisan.
> ...



I was trying to make the point that both judges were on the same page regarding certain issues.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 8, 2018)

Aren't judges supposed to be impartial? 

Neither Left nor Right?


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


How many times was he arrested and charged with sexual assault?  People that don't like your politics will say lots of things about you that aren't true, especially the higher you go and the more power you receive.  These people never said a word until he's nominated for the Supreme Court.  You somehow don't seem to get that.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Your opinion.  Everyone has one.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > We're doing fine as a nation, Grump.
> ...


what does that make hitlery then?  severe idiot?  pleas put in prospective for us.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > just curious, was he supposed to thank them, smile and offer good cheer for the death threats, ending his working life, destroying his personal life, slander, calling him a gang rapist and many other nasties?  Is that what you really think should have happened?  and oh BTW, he was part of the Clinton Impeachment, and therefore his reference to the Clinton's.  Perhaps you should actually educate yourself before you write.
> ...


what the fk does that mean?  Act dignified.  again, I believe you expected him to remove himself from the nomination.  that is what you wanted.  Has nothing to do with his temperament, but it had to do that he didn't leave.  didn't go away.  that he called the demolosers bluff.  And guess what, I fking laughed my mther fking ass off.


----------



## Meister (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > This is a typical liberal response, I get it.
> ...


How many businesses has Gates owned?  Does Buffet own or invest in individual companies?  
By the way, have you seen how this economy is humming along once Trump got rid of the stifling EO's from Obama?
And you slamming Trump is so typical from the left, and you are several thousand miles away from our shores.
Need a job, come to the US.  More jobs than applicants.


----------



## ArmenianTraveler (Oct 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...




You're absolutely right. I think Ford was paid some big money by some Soros middle men.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## BS Filter (Oct 8, 2018)

Kavanaugh has a total of 4 law clerks working for him, all women, one black.  Suck on that, Democrats.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 8, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Yea right said:
> 
> 
> > She had quite a few good points even tho she talked a lot
> ...



Nah.  It's just an example of leftist lemmings who have no idea how things really work just going with "what we always do to show support".


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dschrute3 said:


> Ha, Soros' Pussy Hatters are freakin. Now, let's get one more Justice. One more, it's all over for Communists and Globalists for the foreseeable future.



Well, none of the others are exactly spring chickens, although there's not a chance in Hell that any of the lefties will retire while Trump is in office.  They're gonna hang in there until the death rattle.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> NathanCross said:
> 
> 
> > *The Democrats reached a new low via Kavanaugh. They've proven themselves true scoundrels, deserving of the worst punishment imaginable. I wish them nothing but torment in coming days. Fienstein, Schumer, Booker, Harris and, of course Hillary, merit consideration for the death-penalty. Note that I said, "consideration", before banning me.*
> ...



Most people on the right - although fewer than ever before - would die of embarrassment and shame before acting 1/10 as badly in public as leftists do.


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, Soros' Pussy Hatters are freakin. Now, let's get one more Justice. One more, it's all over for Communists and Globalists for the foreseeable future.
> ...


Certainly none will leave voluntarily before the end of the court’s term in May


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

it is morally impossible to remain neutral in this conflict. the bystander is forced to take sides.

it is very tempting to take the side of the perpetrator. all he asks is that the bystander do nothing. he appeals to the universal desire to see, hear, and speak no evil. the victim asks the bystander to share the burden of pain. the victim demands action and engagement.

secrecy and silence are the perpetrator's first line of defense. if secrecy fails, the perp attacks the credibility of his victim. if he cannot silence her absolutely, he makes sure no one listens. after every atrocity and elegant rationalisation one can expect the hear the same predictable apologies.

the more powerful the perpetrator, the great is his prerogative to name and define reality, and the more completely his arguments prevail


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> it is morally impossible to remain neutral in this conflict. the bystander is forced to take sides.
> 
> it is very tempting to take the side of the perpetrator. all he asks is that the bystander do nothing. he appeals to the universal desire to see, hear, and speak no evil. the victim asks the bystander to share the burden of pain. the victim demands action and engagement.
> 
> ...


you wandered quite a lot from where your intentions were meant to go.  nice boondoggle.

you took two equal parts and conveniently made them your opinion.  hahahahaahaha

The fact is a supposed victim accused another person without evidence.  The accused owes no moral obligation to anything to the accuser.  You're just one fked up dude to think otherwise.  You sir would never stand for it if you were the accused.  and you are a hypocrite to just say you'd help the accuser accuse you.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Ford had a nightmare where Kavanaugh was telling her he was sorry. then he jumped off a bridge to kill himself. Judge Ford jumped to save him. Dr Ford pulled him to shore, he suddenly woke up and had that look on his face. the same look that he had 30 years ago. then he tried to drown Dr Ford. at this point, Dr Ford woke up

if she entered a bathroom and the shower curtain was pulled all the way open, Dr Ford is fearful someone is behind it.

before going to sleep, Dr Ford looks under the bed. when a doctor recommended she take medication to help her sleep, she refused. "I was afraid i wouldnt be able to wake up if something bad is happening. i mean i wake up in the middle of the night and turn on every light in my house. and if i hear one little noise, i freak out"

one time she was going to New York and getting Broadway tickets and a guy brushed her shoulder and she started crying uncontrollably. she began to tremble and hyperventilate, and had trouble breathing. "i have never seen a person so terrified" her husband testified

Dr Ford is deceiving herself is she thinks she can put Kavanaugh behind her. just beneath the surface of her conciousness, its still there, creating all kinds of HAVOC

that poor soul, Dr Christine Blassie Ford


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Dr Ford had a nightmare where Kavanaugh was telling her he was sorry. then he jumped off a bridge to kill himself. Judge Ford jumped to save him. Dr Ford pulled him to shore, he suddenly woke up and had that look on his face. the same look that he had 30 years ago. then he tried to drown Dr Ford. at this point, Dr Ford woke up
> 
> if she entered a bathroom and the shower curtain was pulled all the way open, Dr Ford is fearful someone is behind it.
> 
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

-


jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Ford had a nightmare where Kavanaugh was telling her he was sorry. then he jumped off a bridge to kill himself. Judge Ford jumped to save him. Dr Ford pulled him to shore, he suddenly woke up and had that look on his face. the same look that he had 30 years ago. then he tried to drown Dr Ford. at this point, Dr Ford woke up
> ...



all 100% true.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> -
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


surrrrrrrrrre


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

"if i had found out that some girl was going through this hell because i didnt say anything, i probably would have killed myself. there is no way i could have lived with that, at all" - Dr Christine Balsey Ford

"our home was almost like a tomb. she was crying and walking in the middle of the night. it was complete, sheer hell to watch her go so far within herself. the internal raw pain, i could see it in her eyes" - Dr Christine Balsey Ford's husband

several times during her testimony, Dr Ford had to fight back tears, and it looked like she might not be able to proceed. everytime, she willed herself to continue. it was a remarkable display of courage. she is a warm woman. she doesnt look fierce, but her downbeat demeanour that day hid an abundance of tenacity.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> "if i had found out that some girl was going through this hell because i didnt say anything, i probably would have killed myself. there is no way i could have lived with that, at all" - Dr Christine Balsey Ford
> 
> "our home was almost like a tomb. she was crying and walking in the middle of the night. it was complete, sheer hell to watch her go so far within herself. the internal raw pain, i could see it in her eyes" - Dr Christine Balsey Ford's husband


and


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 8, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Also, sexual assaults that are successfully prosecuted have other sorts of corroboration, such as testimony of people who saw the victim immediately after (hence the problem with her inability to remember anyone who saw her immediately after); physical evidence such as DNA (hard to come by 36 years later) . . . stuff like that.  I doubt anyone can show me a sexual assault that has been prosecuted, let alone successfully, based on nothing but an accusation.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 8, 2018)

JWBooth said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Not a chance in Hell.  RBG, for example, is absolutely going to hang in there until she dessicates and has to be cleaned up with Dustbusters.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "if i had found out that some girl was going through this hell because i didnt say anything, i probably would have killed myself. there is no way i could have lived with that, at all" - Dr Christine Balsey Ford
> ...


i wish no ill will to Justice Kavanaugh. i just think he should go to a military-style boot camp for the rest of his life to get rehabilitation. and he should be impeached, of course.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

when Justice Kavanaugh got confirmed, i couldnt suppress my bilious rage. i'm sure Dr Ford felt the same way


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

you know, alcohol won again with Kavanaugh. its a very destructive deal. i dont drink. i havent drank since my kid was born 1 week ago. 

you know what? i'm gonna give Justice Kavanaugh a chance.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > This is a typical liberal response, I get it.
> ...


And you are making an asinine comparison - you are comparing the building of a single massive and influential company over running dozens of them.  

You might now want to bring Gates and MS into it though - instead of filing bankruptcy he actively pilfered most of windows from Xerox and MS has a long history (as many major companies do) of buying out competition and killing it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


without corroboration no one can ever be found guilty.  

If that were the case, then there is pattern.  Now the pattern must also have corroboration.

And neither existed against kavanaugh.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> How many times was he arrested and charged with sexual assault?  People that don't like your politics will say lots of things about you that aren't true, especially the higher you go and the more power you receive.  These people never said a word until he's nominated for the Supreme Court.  You somehow don't seem to get that.



Because Joe Blow judges have very little or no impact on your everyday life. USSC judges do. You don't seem to get that...


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> And you are making an asinine comparison - you are comparing the building of a single massive and influential company over running dozens of them.
> 
> You might now want to bring Gates and MS into it though - instead of filing bankruptcy he actively pilfered most of windows from Xerox and MS has a long history (as many major companies do) of buying out competition and killing it.



Pffftt..pathetic excuse. Running a company is running a company. Whether it's one or two. Again, thousands of examples around of people running dozens of companies without filing Chapter 11.

As for the last part of your post, completely different point.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > How many times was he arrested and charged with sexual assault?  People that don't like your politics will say lots of things about you that aren't true, especially the higher you go and the more power you receive.  These people never said a word until he's nominated for the Supreme Court.  You somehow don't seem to get that.
> ...


it's a group, nine individuals, it is not a single judge's decision.  hmmmm when did you get to the country?


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 8, 2018)

Now that the K-thing is over, the only question is will Ginsberg croak soon enough for Trump and McConnell to post another justice to the SCOTUS ?!

If she croaks by January then they've got it !

If she croaks after that then the GOP needs to retain control of the Senate.

The U.S. House does not matter.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2018)

Meister said:


> [
> How many businesses has Gates owned?  Does Buffet own or invest in individual companies?
> By the way, have you seen how this economy is humming along once Trump got rid of the stifling EO's from Obama?
> And you slamming Trump is so typical from the left, and you are several thousand miles away from our shores.
> Need a job, come to the US.  More jobs than applicants.



Doesn't matter. Running a business is running a business. Buffett owns AND invests businesses. Several of them.

It is hardly humming along. Obama left the economy in much better state than he found it. Much better.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > How many times was he arrested and charged with sexual assault?  People that don't like your politics will say lots of things about you that aren't true, especially the higher you go and the more power you receive.  These people never said a word until he's nominated for the Supreme Court.  You somehow don't seem to get that.
> ...


The last SCOTUS justice that had any impact on my life was Roberts when he voted with the far left on the Court to save Obamacare.

I was between jobs and needed the Obamacare for two surgeries -- gall bladder and hernia.


----------



## Meister (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


oh brother, That's a topic for another thread.  All I can say is you really don't have a clue with Trump and 
I'll leave it at that, Grump.  Have a good one.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2018)

Meister said:


> oh brother, That's a topic for another thread.  All I can say is you really don't have a clue with Trump and
> I'll leave it at that, Grump.  Have a good one.



Oh, please....


----------



## jc456 (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


sure it does, he makes no decision alone.  just doesn't.  your point is invalid.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2018)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



But his appointment goes to the make up of the USSC.


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 8, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > How many times was he arrested and charged with sexual assault?  People that don't like your politics will say lots of things about you that aren't true, especially the higher you go and the more power you receive.  These people never said a word until he's nominated for the Supreme Court.  You somehow don't seem to get that.
> ...


So you believe it's okay to lie about a person's character to destroy their reputation simply because you don't agree with them.  That's about the lowest thing anyone could do.  Are you proud of that?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 8, 2018)

Justice Ford was interrogated like a prisoner of war by Rachell Mitchell. she held her own. she was credible.


----------



## NathanCross (Oct 8, 2018)

*Years ago I read a great biography on Nixon. He believed in playing political "hardball", a good example of which we've just witnessed in the Kavanaugh confirmation ordeal. The Democratic subterfuge in this instance, however, infuriates me. I can't let it go. *


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 8, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Justice Ford was interrogated like a prisoner of war by Rachell Mitchell.


Dude, not even close.


----------



## hadit (Oct 9, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Justice Ford was interrogated like a prisoner of war by Rachell Mitchell. she held her own. she was credible.



Justice Ford?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2018)

hadit said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Justice Ford was interrogated like a prisoner of war by Rachell Mitchell. she held her own. she was credible.
> ...


she ought to be Ginsburg's replacement, yes


----------



## Yea right (Oct 9, 2018)

At the time of fords testimony i felt she was telling the truth, and was credible.  However, then came Kav who i felt was telling the truth and was also credible.  But after all the investigations, it kills me that anybody still thinks ford is credible.  She couldnt remember, albeit a couple things, from anything that night. Nobody corroberated a single story line, nobody came forward to support her story, a few of her 'truths' were disspelled by her close friends, her story changed several times,  she told falsehoods about her life.  

And yet people still believe her because she got emotional on the stand even tho nothing else about her story stands up to scrutiny.  Well boo freaking boo. I still am not convinced that she either did have something happen to her or she made up the entire story for political reasons.  Regardless, the Reps grew some stones and called out the dems.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > And you are making an asinine comparison - you are comparing the building of a single massive and influential company over running dozens of them.
> ...


Really.  You honestly believe that, don't you?


----------



## Yea right (Oct 9, 2018)

Hypocrisy at its finest....

Heidi Heitkamp didn't push to prosecute sexual, physical abuse at Native American school in 1990s

North Dakota Sen. Heidi Heitkamp did not push to prosecute individuals responsible for physical and sexual abuse of students when she was the state's Attorney General, with one accused school employee subsequently sexually assaulting a child.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


and so what?  if it stayed four to four any ties would push  back all rulings to the ninth circuit for ruling which is all fking leftist majority.  and you thought you'd say that one's fair eh?


----------



## Yea right (Oct 9, 2018)

Sounds like Nikki Bailey gets it..... term limits.  Hope Trump pushes this in his 2nd term.  Best thing to happen to bust party politics and back to voting what your constituents want.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Justice Ford was interrogated like a prisoner of war by Rachell Mitchell. she held her own. she was credible.


wow, you really do live in a cave.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2018)

FA_Q2 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


I bet he does.  See a leftist doesn't understand that one benefits from failure.  the left experience failure and never get a lesson from it.  sad indeed.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 9, 2018)

jc456 said:


> and so what?  if it stayed four to four any ties would push  back all rulings to the ninth circuit for ruling which is all fking leftist majority.  and you thought you'd say that one's fair eh?



God no. I think your system is fucked. I feel sorry for you....


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > and so what?  if it stayed four to four any ties would push  back all rulings to the ninth circuit for ruling which is all fking leftist majority.  and you thought you'd say that one's fair eh?
> ...


Ahhh so you don’t live in the US! Got it. Well fk off foreigner


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


What did HE do?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 10, 2018)

jc456 said:


> [
> Ahhh so you don’t live in the US! Got it. Well fk off foreigner



Ah, that old chestnut. Never heard that before!
You mean you didn't know? I've hardly hidden that fact. You would be one of the few that don't know.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 10, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You could argue that about any Pres. What did THEY do? Or was it the market? Or Congress? Or whatever....
Presidents traditionally take the plaudits or pitfalls of their admin.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I do now.  I don't go looking where posters are from.  again, you're useless to any US discussion.  thanks for playing your hand.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 10, 2018)

jc456 said:


> [
> I do now.  I don't go looking where posters are from.  again, you're useless to any US discussion.  thanks for playing your hand.



There was no hand. It is common knowledge where I am from. I've never hidden it.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 11, 2018)

I think its hilareous how the liberal media is trying to rebrand the "mobs" into caring individuals.  Now you have holder stating that dems shouldnt listen to michelle and the new dem party identity is to kick em when they go low. Oh those caring individuals will continue their dangerous antics.  Im afraid one of those caring individuals will end up killing somebody.  Dangerous times.  #term limits


----------



## Yea right (Oct 11, 2018)

Kanye is bonkers.  He wants to have kids playing basketball during math lessons.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yea right said:


> Kanye is bonkers.  He wants to have kids playing basketball during math lessons.


he actually wants the blacks to stop electing demolosers.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, well, well, the Demon-crats really stepped in it this time, and now it will be an all out media/Hollyweird celebrity blitzkrieg trying to fool the public into thinking that they have been justified in their resistance ever since this nation had been taken to the brink by their own bullcraping antics.

Of course the GOP resisted Obama, and you can't blame them for it.  Obama wasn't anymore than a hyped up car-salesman trying to push a bill of goods on this country that it wasn't buying. So instead they used the courts to push their Agenda's against the majorities will until Trump and his base came along. Then it was time to roll back the bullcrap, and begin to straighten it all back out.

Many poor beat down Americans who were affected negatively by Obama and Hilly's actions, are hopefully being vindicated now.

Congratulations Bret Kavanaugh for being vindicated, and justly so.


----------



## Yea right (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 14, 2018)

a friend of mine was crying when he watched Dr Ford's testimony. he told his parents that he was also assaulted. Fords testimony was empowering for straight women and gay men all across the united states of america


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> a friend of mine was crying when he watched Dr Ford's testimony. he told his parents that he was also assaulted. Fords testimony was empowering for straight women and gay men all across the united states of america


empowering on how to lie?  Best friend, I don't remember any such party, nor do I even know Brett Kavanaugh.  her BEST fking Friend, can't back up her story she claims her best friend was at.  Dude, that is the nail in the it didn't happen coffin?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2018)

"Trump didnt mock (Justice) Ford. to mock her, you'd have to impersonate her!" - Wacky Rush Limbaugh


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 25, 2018)

WASHINGTON – A key Senate chairman asked the Justice Department on Thursday to investigate Julie Swetnick and her lawyer, Michael Avenatti, for allegedly false statements made during the confirmation process for Justice Brett Kavanaugh.
Kavanaugh confirmation: Sen. Chuck Grassley asks DOJ to investigate Michael Avenatti and Julie Swetnick via @usatoday

*Michael Avenatti*‏Verified account @*MichaelAvenatti*
.@*ChuckGrassley* - let’s start the investigation tonight. I will make my client available for a sworn interview and you can make Judge Kavanaugh available for a sworn interview. We also have 9 other witnesses we want interviewed and specific documents we want requested. Let’s go.

2:31 PM - 25 Oct 2018


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Oct 26, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> WASHINGTON – A key Senate chairman asked the Justice Department on Thursday to investigate Julie Swetnick and her lawyer, Michael Avenatti, for allegedly false statements made during the confirmation process for Justice Brett Kavanaugh.
> Kavanaugh confirmation: Sen. Chuck Grassley asks DOJ to investigate Michael Avenatti and Julie Swetnick via @usatoday
> 
> *Michael Avenatti*‏Verified account @*MichaelAvenatti*
> ...



Mr. Avenatti clearly doesn't grasp the fact that HE does not get to direct criminal investigations.  THEY tell YOU who will be interviewed and when, Mr. Avenatti; you don't tell them.  They should have covered this in first-year law school.

Oh, and I'd suggest canning the bombast when the Bar Association looks into pulling your law license.  They aren't likely to be impressed.


----------



## LittleNipper (Oct 28, 2018)

Why Bill Clinton’s Accuser Doesn’t Believe Ford


----------



## JWBooth (Oct 31, 2018)

For those who feared K's being seated on the SC would be the end of R v W, you might get your chance to see.
It seems that there is a case in the Alabama courts that could be a test case down the road.

"As the Alabama Supreme Court upheld the state’s fetal homicide law in a ruling this month, one of the justices said the decision should force the U.S. Supreme Court to revisit its 1973 Roe v. Wade ruling.

Justice Tom Parker said it is a “logical fallacy” for the government to consider a fetus a life for the purposes of a murder conviction but not when it comes to a woman deciding to end her pregnancy.

Even lawyers within the pro-life community were conflicted on whether that is the kind of challenge the high court would — or even should — take up, but they said the dissonance between abortion jurisprudence and other areas of law, where a fetus is granted many of the attributes of personhood, is becoming tenuous."
‘Roe exception’ challenge needed after fetal homicide law upheld, Alabama justice Tom Parker says


May your worst nightmares come true.


----------



## beautress (Nov 1, 2018)

A Justice of the Supreme Court, Justice Brett Kavanaugh refuses to accept $600,000 that was raised online for his defense, and he refused to direct those funds to a third party.

I think it's a right thing to do considering that he has to be completely free of obligations when determining fairness of judicial decisions.

That's the most ethical thing a man can do, and it's likely this man was innocent of all those insane people trying to cash in on Diane Feinstein's and Christine Ford's theater act designed to hurt conservatives.

I'm proud of the Supreme Court today. Now they can focus all of their energy on bringing justice that is true and correct to this land.

Yea!


----------



## beautress (Nov 2, 2018)

Pictures, likely copyrighted by Chan.9 news and Kavanaugh's swearing in ceremony here: Sworn-in Kavanaugh seeks new tone


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

Faun said:


> Burden of proof applies only in law, not in the court of public opinion.


This is why “innocent until proven guilty” is the foundation of our entire nation. Because, sadly, the left is entirel made up of despicable progressives liars like Faun Over Men - who are _constantly_ filing false police reports to frame conservatives for "crimes" that *never* occurred:


> One of Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh’s accusers admitted this week that she made up her lurid tale of a backseat car rape, saying it “was a tactic” to try to derail the judge’s confirmation to the Supreme Court.


The left is truly the ideology of evil. No morals. No ethics. No integrity. And, as Faun Over Men has illustrated for all here, they are desperate to eliminate “innocent until proven guilty” in order to expand their power and oppress all who refuse to bow to their bat-shit crazy ideology.

Another Kavanaugh accuser admits to fabricating rape story


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

It is great to see Supreme Court Justice Kavanaugh vindicated. This is why “innocent until proven guilty” is the foundation of our entire nation and must continue to be the bedrock of our society. Because, sadly, the left is entirel made up of despicable progressives liars who are _constantly_ filing false police reports to frame conservatives for "crimes" that *never* occurred:


> The accuser, Ms. Judy Munro-Leighton, now admits it was a “ploy” and she just wanted to “get attention.”


The left is truly the ideology of evil. No morals. No ethics. No integrity. And, as they illustrated during the Kavanaugh hearings, they are desperate to eliminate “innocent until proven guilty” in order to expand their power and oppress all who refuse to bow to their bat-shit crazy ideology.

BREAKING: Grassley Criminally Refers ANOTHER Kavanaugh Accuser to DOJ - Woman ADMITS Rape Accusation Was a "Ploy"


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

It is great to see *Supreme* *Court* *Justice* *Kavanaugh* *vindicated*. This is why “innocent until proven guilty” is the foundation of our entire nation and must continue to be the bedrock of our society. Because, sadly, the left is entirely made up of despicable progressives who will stop at nothing to obtain power and destroy anyone who refuses to bow to their ideology:


> According to a 414-page report released by Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa), there is “no evidence” that Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh sexually assaulted any of his accusers, but there is evidence that some of Kavanaugh’s accusers may have been involved in a criminal conspiracy to mislead the committee.


The left is truly the ideology of evil. No morals. No ethics. No integrity. And, as they illustrated during the Kavanaugh hearings, they are desperate to eliminate “innocent until proven guilty” in order to expand their power and oppress all who refuse to bow to their bat-shit crazy ideology.

Judiciary committee report clears Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault allegations


----------

